# Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

I have meaning to start an LJ chitter-chatter thread for a while. Here I am doing it now.

Shall we start with supermarkets?

Tesco has been open for, what, a few months now? Where the Warrior/Junction pub once was

Business in NISA seems to remain healthy enough.

The supermarket opposite the new Tesco has re-opened after a bit of a refurb. I can't comment on how business is in there as I don't use that one much.

Still no sign of Sainsburys opening in the ex-Crown/Mucky Duck. It looks like the flats above are now at least partly occupied though.

Meanwhile on the site of the Harriers pub (corner of Herne Hill Road and Wanless Rd) they are about to start work on a new block of flats.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

Before and after at the shop opposite Tesco:



 

Not sure if the old sign has been revealed as a deliberate move, or if they just ran out of money for a new one.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been wondering what that old sign is about....


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

Also, Sem Cafe have employed some hyperactive signwriters to do up the outside of their building

 

At the end of next week (19th/20th) they are going to be filming for a remake of the Man From U.N.C.L.E. in the garages there on Padfield Road. We have been told not to be alarmed by any high speed car chases or people wielding firearms.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I've been wondering what that old sign is about....


It's a nice enough old sign but the giant white shutter awning and the fluorescent lights don't really add to it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's a nice enough old sign but the giant white shutter awning and the fluorescent lights don't really add to it.



Yeah i mean I quite like it as a sign but like you say it doesnt really fit... I wondered if they were trying to attract hipsters


----------



## Smick (Sep 15, 2013)

The Electric Café in West Norwood got a new sign in similar colours. Apparently it was paid for by the West Norwood Feast people. Maybe some community group has paid for that.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Not sure if the old sign has been revealed as a deliberate move, or if they just ran out of money for a new one.


The old sign looks much nicer than the horrible plastic thing that was there before.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Also, Sem Cafe have employed some hyperactive signwriters to do up the outside of their building


I took some photos of that on Saturday, and of the nearby mosaics under the railway bridge. I'll post them up soon.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

Smick said:


> The Electric Café in West Norwood got a new sign in similar colours. Apparently it was paid for by the West Norwood Feast people. Maybe some community group has paid for that.


The other week I noticed a cafe near Deptford had something very similar - I reckon by the same people.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> The other week I noticed a cafe near Deptford had something very similar - I reckon by the same people.


Be warned: artily painted shop fronts and shutters figure on the A-Z Gentrification.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 15, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I wondered if they were trying to attract hipsters


Same here. I have not noticed any hipster targetted fare on sale inside though.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Same here. I have not noticed any hipster targetted fare on sale inside though.



It looks lot more welcoming without the grills an all...


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Be warned: artily painted shop fronts and shutters figure on the A-Z Gentrification.


Any notion of that will be dispelled by the large quantities of mild cheddar for sale inside


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

Padfield being set up for the filming ... all made out of plywood


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 17, 2013)

Whoever owns the Chinese takeaway/Jerk Island building by LJ station was trying to get permission for the two shops to be knocked into one unit (presumably Sainsbury's Local sized) earlier in the year. The application got knocked back but it's one to keep an eye on. Although the building is a wreck it wld be sad if Jerk Island got booted out


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 40631
> 
> Padfield being set up for the filming ... all made out of plywood


Blimey. That's very convincing!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

Been looking at some of the LJ railway arches as a location for the South London Hackspace (name still tbc). Some of the spaces are absolutely cavernous, but utterly inaccessible. An incredible amount of space locked in by surrounding buildings. Others are much more amenable and things could happen soon


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 17, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I have meaning to start an LJ chitter-chatter thread for a while. Here I am doing it now.



There's already one here:-

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/liz-jones-is-she-for-real.223702/page-33#post-12556942


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Been looking at some of the LJ railway arches as a location for the South London Hackspace (name still tbc). Some of the spaces are absolutely cavernous, but utterly inaccessible. An incredible amount of space locked in by surrounding buildings. Others are much more amenable and things could happen soon



Should I be looking to upgrade my biohazard emergency contingency plans?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like Padfield Rd will be standing in for cold war Germany.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2013)

.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 40757 View attachment 40756



Apologies - I could not resist applying a Hipstertwatic effect. Spoilt only by the parking meter. And maybe the extract vent is a bit too health and safety for 60's GDR.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 20, 2013)

That does look really


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

This is what it looked like last night when they were filming. 
There were some paparazzi there, photographing Guy Ritchie and some other famous people that I either haven't heard of or don't recognise. The paparazzi guys weren't like I might have imagined; they seemed quite mild mannered chaps who were just stood around chatting to people in between taking photos.

I can reveal a key scene in the movie. This scoop is exclusive to the Loughborough Junction Chitter Chatter Thread.



Spoiler



A car goes down a street, stops, and someone gets out of it with a briefcase


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 20, 2013)

Great to see Loughborough Junction getting some glamour.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Sep 20, 2013)

I thought all the massive vans meant film people, but there are also caravans by Brockwell Park http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-sept-2013.314531/page-20#post-12562506.

Do you think that is where the talent is staying so as not to spook them with too much raw LJ?

Does it being a Guy Richie film mean the Stasi will be doing oi oi saveloy mockney accents?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 20, 2013)

Leo Chesterton said:


> I thought all the massive vans meant film people, but there are also caravans by Brockwell Park http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-sept-2013.314531/page-20#post-12562506.
> 
> Do you think that is where the talent is staying so as not to spook them with too much raw LJ?
> 
> Its standard to have a couple of different unit bases on a film shoot of this size. Hard to find a big enough space to house all the required vehicles. Its not far to travel people from Brockwell Park to Loughborough Junction and as the talent do a lot of hanging round on film shoots they've probably been allocated the nicest unit base location


----------



## Joie (Sep 26, 2013)

goldengraham said:


> Whoever owns the Chinese takeaway/Jerk Island building by LJ station was trying to get permission for the two shops to be knocked into one unit (presumably Sainsbury's Local sized) earlier in the year. The application got knocked back but it's one to keep an eye on. Although the building is a wreck it wld be sad if Jerk Island got booted out


E


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2013)

Joie said:


> E


Up?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 26, 2013)

-zagood


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2013)

Breaking news: the vegetable shop will have a card payment machine from next week.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 25, 2013)

How's the 7 bridges project down that way?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2013)

boohoo said:


> How's the 7 bridges project down that way?


They've been busy!







https://www.facebook.com/pages/7-Bridges/163883013660658?fref=ts


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Before and after at the shop opposite Tesco:
> View attachment 40544
> View attachment 40545
> Not sure if the old sign has been revealed as a deliberate move, or if they just ran out of money for a new one.


Sunstar/Ernest Page have covered up the old sign again. Still the nets are up. Nice bit of development on the top 2 floors. The former chippy and the car parts place will need a total rebuild to extract their "added value". Could happen though if the present property mania continues.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's a feature on the chaffinch artwork:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/the-brixton-chaffinch-unveiled-on-loughborough-farm-south-london/


----------



## Nedrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Saw those flats above Sunstar advertised. 2 bed at £1250 a month!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 31, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Saw those flats above Sunstar advertised. 2 bed at £1250 a month!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Saw those flats above Sunstar advertised. 2 bed at £1250 a month!


Their off license trade might perk up too - Savemore on the opposite side is up for a licensing review: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...0-BB80-6079D5CBE01E/0/Application_Prem460.pdf


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds like a delightful local shop


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ruskin Park still closed "due to adverse weather conditions" on Friday afternoon.
A genial local dog-walker said to me in Ferndene Road "You're probably too young to remember the big storm in 1987. The park was closed for 4 months. All the other parks in the country were open!"
I found his comment comforting
1. because I'm getting pretty grey, as befits a Radio Times reader
2. because it's a bloody long walk round the park from the Northway Road entrance via Ferndene Road to Champion Hill (which would have been less than 2 minutes across the park). My new acquaintance assuaged the loneliness of a long distance walk apparently caused by council turpitude.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone know if the park's still closed today?


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Anyone know if the park's still closed today?


I walked through it on Saturday afternoon and back again at 6pm and it most definitely was open. It looked lovely in the afternoon sum too - photo feature coming up on BrixtonBuzz soon!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 4, 2013)

editor said:


> I walked through it on Saturday afternoon and back again at 6pm and it most definitely was open. It looked lovely in the afternoon sum too - photo feature coming up on BrixtonBuzz soon!


Glad to hear it.
It looked to me as though they had been lopping off suspect branches when I walked round the outside on Friday (at about 2.10 pm). It had also been closed on Wednesday when I tried to cut through from Denmark Hill station about 3.30 pm.
Clearly the council were sorting it all out. Sorry Lambeth Council for casting aspersions!


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

Photos here:






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/...umnal-golden-hues-south-london-photo-feature/


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 4, 2013)

You're lucky, Vauxhall Park is still closed (same wardens etc.)


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been walking through Ruskin Park at least once a week for the past few months as it forms my route to Dulwich Hamlet FC. It's a splendid way to get to a football game.


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 5, 2013)

Top tip for DIYers: If you ever need smallish quantities of timber or plywood, the MGM theatrical props place on Herne Hill Road often has lots of v good offcuts in their skip (the red one opposite Andrews Garage). The skip is usually locked, but they seem to be happy to let you rummage if you ask them nicely.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 7, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Glad to hear it.
> It looked to me as though they had been lopping off suspect branches when I walked round the outside on Friday (at about 2.10 pm). It had also been closed on Wednesday when I tried to cut through from Denmark Hill station about 3.30 pm.
> Clearly the council were sorting it all out. Sorry Lambeth Council for casting aspersions!


 
Never let the truth get in the way of a Lib Dem smear eh?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> Never let the truth get in the way of a Lib Dem smear eh?


It would appear you are a working class Tesco shareholder with a febrile view of local politics!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2013)

Leo Chesterton said:


> I thought all the massive vans meant film people, but there are also caravans by Brockwell Park http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...l-chat-sept-2013.314531/page-20#post-12562506.
> 
> Do you think that is where the talent is staying so as not to spook them with too much raw LJ?
> 
> Does it being a Guy Richie film mean the Stasi will be doing oi oi saveloy mockney accents?


what shakespearegirl said and sometimes it is the catering or dressing rooms for the bigger stars and those hanging around all day.
they often have a line of vehicles in a quiet corner of Sophia Gardens in Cardiff when filming around the city


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 7, 2013)

CH1 said:


> It would appear you are a working class Tesco shareholder with a febrile view of local politics!


 
None of the above. I just have an abhorrence of bandwagon-jumping and a dislike of those who do it.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> None of the above. I just have an abhorrence of bandwagon-jumping and a dislike of those who do it.


Surely anybody posting on a thread is in a real sense bandwagon jumping?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 8, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Surely anybody posting on a thread is in a real sense bandwagon jumping?


 
Not really, sometimes I come across some orignal thinking on the internet.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 8, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Sunstar/Ernest Page have covered up the old sign again.


Shame.


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 12, 2013)

Two police cars and a worried looking security guard standing in the street outside LJ Tesco Express just before 9 last night, looked serious. 

Maybe he got spooked when he saw the store was fully stocked, well merchandised and clean and tidy!


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 13, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Maybe he got spooked when he saw the store was fully stocked, well merchandised and clean and tidy!


Quite an improvement over Haggerston


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2013)

The ideal Tesco Meal Deal for that part of Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

Some photos from around LJ:
















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/11/loughborough-junction-november-2013-photo-feature/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2013)

It's interesting to note the subtle change in tone regarding LJ's state of delapidation, from the previous feature:



> Laughably labelled as “in motion” by some Frappuccino-fuelled over privileged rich-kid overheard in a cafe, Loughborough Junction remains a pale shadow of its former self. Once a busy, vibrant shopping thoroughfare, the area is now strewn with the carcasses of closed pubs, crumbling shops and under-performing businesses, although the spidery fingers of gentrification are starting to embrace the area.



to the one just posted:



> Whilst almost every ounce of originality and character is being squeezed out of a rapidly gentrifying Brixton down the road, Loughborough Junction retains much of its personality, and benefits from having a very active local group, the Loughborough Junction Action Group.



A "pale shadow" of a place becomes one which "retains much of its personality".


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's interesting to note the subtle change in tone regarding LJ's state of delapidation, from the previous feature:
> to the one just posted:
> A "pale shadow" of a place becomes one which "retains much of its personality".


There's over _two and a half years_ between those posts so - unbelievably - opinions, circumstances and indeed, 'the tone', may well change over such a long period.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It's interesting to note the subtle change in tone regarding LJ's state of delapidation, from the previous feature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nostalgie de la boue!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2013)

editor said:


> There's over _two and a half years_ between those posts so - unbelievably - opinions, circumstances and indeed, 'the tone', may well change over such a long period.


Of course, but I find it notable that the same Brixtonites (not just you, people I know in real life too) who scoffed at the going-nowhere feel of LJ 2 or 3 years ago now look at it (in much the same physical state) in a different light, Brixton having gone rather too far in the other direction for their liking, during that short period.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Of course, but I find it notable that the same Brixtonites (not just you, people I know in real life too) who scoffed at the going-nowhere feel of LJ 2 or 3 years ago now look at it (in much the same physical state) in a different light, Brixton having gone rather too far in the other direction for their liking, during that short period.


I've always liked Loughborough Junction, but it's always been, err, in motion, and while it's lost its pubs it's gained a great local action group, so the plus and minuses of thr place are constantly shifting.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 14, 2013)

The junction of Coldharbour Lane, Loughborough Road and Hinton Road seems to have been dug up and undergoing some kind of repairs loads  in the last couple of years......


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> The junction of Coldharbour Lane, Loughborough Road and Hinton Road seems to have been dug up and undergoing some kind of repairs loads  in the last couple of years......


Gas, apparently. People smell it, they dig the road up, do something to the pipes then 6 months later it smells of gas again.

These fact brought to you by spending 30 minutes in the company of the LJAG


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Gas, apparently. People smell it, they dig the road up, do something to the pipes then 6 months later it smells of gas again.
> 
> These fact brought to you by spending 30 minutes in the company of the LJAG


There's a similar stretch of endless gas whiffery outside the Barrier Block that's always being dug up too.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2013)

What I don't understand is why the narrow winding bit of coldharbour lane as it goes under the railway doesn't have double yellow lines, cos the buses are always getting snarled up in traffic there.


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 15, 2013)

Just remembered that I took this photo back in the summer - sorry if it's been posted here before. Anyone know what the story behind this was?


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Just remembered that I took this photo back in the summer - sorry if it's been posted here before. Anyone know what the story behind this was?


Indeed I do!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/junctio...the-mystery-of-the-bird-seed-specialists-sw9/


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Gas, apparently. People smell it, they dig the road up, do something to the pipes then 6 months later it smells of gas again.These fact brought to you by spending 30 minutes in the company of the LJAG


I think Gas contractors are like dentists.


----------



## davidaheath (Nov 15, 2013)

I would like to add a poster to the noticeboard outside the train station promoting the POW's EDL evening on November 29th. Details are on the Facebook link and my friend is one of the DJs on the night. It's for charity and will be fun and you should consider attending: https://www.facebook.com/events/574824205888012/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming

Does anyone know who I need to contact to discuss this?


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2013)

davidaheath said:


> I would like to add a poster to the noticeboard outside the train station promoting the POW's EDL evening on November 29th. Details are on the Facebook link and my friend is one of the DJs on the night. It's for charity and will be fun and you should consider attending: https://www.facebook.com/events/574824205888012/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming
> 
> Does anyone know who I need to contact to discuss this?



I got one up through the local councillor when it was the Green - Becca Thackray. I think the noticeboard is in Herne Hill ward so contact one of them - but probably best not Jim Dickson who is super lazy.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2013)

davidaheath said:


> I would like to add a poster to the noticeboard outside the train station promoting the POW's EDL evening on November 29th. Details are on the Facebook link and my friend is one of the DJs on the night. It's for charity and will be fun and you should consider attending: https://www.facebook.com/events/574824205888012/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming
> 
> Does anyone know who I need to contact to discuss this?


No idea, but feel free to stick up on the Brixton Noticeboard forum here and on BrixtonBuzz!
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## thatguyhex (Nov 15, 2013)

editor said:


> Indeed I do!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/junctio...the-mystery-of-the-bird-seed-specialists-sw9/


"The House in the Junction is a series of urban, participative and unexpected interventions that every two weeks pop out of The House, an anonymous space at the heart of Loughborough Junction, London."

Fascinating, thanks!


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 15, 2013)

thatguyhex said:


> Shame.



On the bright side there is an equally nice original facade that has been uncovered behind the old Futon Workshop sign - not sure what's going on with that building but hopefully they'll keep it exposed.


----------



## davidaheath (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys - looks like it's up on the BrixtonBuzz calendar already and I've just posted it to the Brixton Noticeboard board. I'll see if I can get in touch with someone from the council to ask about adding the poster to the actual noticeboard. If / when I manage to get through I'll make sure to post in here to let people know how they can do the same.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2013)

Comedy night at Whirled this evening - 

http://www.whirledart.co.uk/cinema/programme/comedy-knights


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone else want more trains stopping at LBJ? 

If so, please join my slacktivist campaign for more services:

http://www.fixmytransport.com/campaigns/increase-loughborough-junction-rush


----------



## Crispy (Nov 21, 2013)

You could have more trains, but only if they terminated at Blackfriars. This was going to be the case, but commuters on the Sutton loop successfully campaigned to maintain the through service, which has to share paths with the London Bridge trains.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You could have more trains, but only if they terminated at Blackfriars. This was going to be the case, but commuters on the Sutton loop successfully campaigned to maintain the through service, which has to share paths with the London Bridge trains.


That's true, but during the morning rush hour there quite a few "fast" trains that whisk through the station in between the stopping ones. There might be vaild operational reasons why stopping those would cause a problem of course.
It would be very nice if the old platforms on the spur off to Denmark Hill could be re-opened, and then we could have some strains stopping there too. It seems to me that stopping trains there woudn't necessarily slow things down all that much as they are often waiting for a signal in that location anyway. I wonder if opening those platforms would result in more morning rush hour folk getting off at LJ to continue journeys via Denmark Hill etc.


----------



## davidaheath (Nov 23, 2013)

Just to provide some closure on my exciting noticeboard developments, Cllr Carol Boucher was very helpful and pointed me the way of the Loughborough Junction Action Group. Anthea Masey from the LJAG is helping me get this poster up in time to promote the event this coming Friday. So yeah, the LJAG look after the noticeboard and you can email them from their website, or send me a PM or something if you want Anthea's direct email: http://www.loughboroughjunction.org/contact-us

On a separate note, we found one of these on our door last week.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-24994148

There's plenty of counter evidence suggesting that these are completely innocently placed and are not linked to some burglarising crime syndicate, of course, but you never know. Take a look on your front door and see if you've been tagged, as they're pretty hard to spot unless you happen to be looking for them.

Stay safe, yo.


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 25, 2013)

Looks like Sunstar is up for a license review, quite an entertaining read this

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...2-B10C-51E2888D47CA/0/Application_Prem220.pdf


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Looks like Sunstar is up for a license review, quite an entertaining read this
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...2-B10C-51E2888D47CA/0/Application_Prem220.pdf


No kidding!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 25, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Looks like Sunstar is up for a license review, quite an entertaining read this
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...2-B10C-51E2888D47CA/0/Application_Prem220.pdf



That was a good read.


----------



## Thaw (Nov 25, 2013)

Were Savemore across the road successful with their licence review? I can't see anything on the Lambeth website about it


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

Nedrop said:


> Looks like Sunstar is up for a license review, quite an entertaining read this
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...2-B10C-51E2888D47CA/0/Application_Prem220.pdf



In paragraph 34 we are told " a black male customer put cans of stella artois and guinness on the counter " 
just wondering wtf the customers ethnicity has to do with anything ?
also they then go on to say the person at the till didnt have a personal alcohol license, 
are we seriously meant to believe that all the checkout operators in tesco, sainsburys et al have a personal alcohol license ?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

From my reading it's a condition of their specific licence that the till operator has one.

I noticed that about the "black male" too.

And a comment about a man of "Indian appearance" or something, elsewhere, as well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

teuchter said:


> From my reading it's a condition of their specific licence that the till operator has one.


presumably because of the fact licensing have previous with Sunstar, but even so it looks a bit iffy, I wonder if they send spy customers into the tesco over the road.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2013)

cuppa tee said:


> presumably because of the fact licensing have previous with Sunstar, but even so it looks a bit iffy, I wonder if they send spy customers into the tesco over the road.


More likely surely that Tescos are bringing pressure to sort out the competition.
A bit odd that this is happening after all these years. I can understand the issue with Save More - it is a Mecca for street drinkers. But even so I guess the authorities know where they are. Sunstar always struck me as quite well run. Although I notice they have had a good run with the 7% Polish lagers at non-premium price lately - much to my enjoyment.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 25, 2013)

CH1 said:


> it is a Mecca for street drinkers.


.....they must have a really good bottle opener by the till if one is to believe the logic in the report quoted up thread.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 25, 2013)

CH1 said:


> More likely surely that Tescos are bringing pressure to sort out the competition.
> A bit odd that this is happening after all these years. I can understand the issue with Save More - it is a Mecca for street drinkers. But even so I guess the authorities know where they are. Sunstar always struck me as quite well run. Although I notice they have had a good run with the 7% Polish lagers at non-premium price lately - much to my enjoyment.


 
To be fair to Tesco (and don't give me 'you must be a shareholder' shtick), and to those of us who live around the Junction and deserve shops selling in-date produce, this has been going on since 2009, according to the council's own documents - three years _before_ Tesco's arrival. These local stores have had plenty of time, and two warnings a-piece, to sort themselvesout and have failed to do so.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> To be fair to Tesco (and don't give me 'you must be a shareholder' shtick), and to those of us who live around the Junction and deserve shops selling in-date produce, this has been going on since 2009, according to the council's own documents - three years _before_ Tesco's arrival. These local stores have had plenty of time, and two warnings a-piece, to sort themselvesout and have failed to do so.


Much as I like Nisa, it does have to be said that they have a bit of a bad habit of selling stuff past its date.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yep, been caught out twice there.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> To be fair to Tesco (and don't give me 'you must be a shareholder' shtick), and to those of us who live around the Junction and deserve shops selling in-date produce, this has been going on since 2009, according to the council's own documents - three years _before_ Tesco's arrival. These local stores have had plenty of time, and two warnings a-piece, to sort themselvesout and have failed to do so.


I agree they should sell stuff in date etc. But the co-incidence of 2 licensing cases at this point is odd. But probably a co-incidence I admit.


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 26, 2013)

Broken into again tonight. Trashed the place. Be wary and safe.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Broken into again tonight. Trashed the place. Be wary and safe.



Wow, hope you are ok.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Broken into again tonight. Trashed the place. Be wary and safe.


That really sucks. You have my sympathy as it's a rotten thing to happen. 

(Roughly) whereabouts are you? Have the cops been around yet?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2013)

BoxRoom said:


> Broken into again tonight. Trashed the place. Be wary and safe.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 27, 2013)

In our street, burglars take advantage of single locked doors. 

Always double lock - if you didn't already


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 27, 2013)

Cops were there when I got home. All 3 of the flats here were done over. All of us had really sturdy doors, ours recently put in due to previous break in some weeks ago. Everything was locked up completely, didn't stop the determined! 
I'm towards the Camberwell side of CHL.


----------



## Nedrop (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry to hear that BoxRoom. I'm the other side of the junction and am always vigilant with locking up but seems it doesn't make a difference to a determined thief! Going to recheck my insurance policy!


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 3, 2013)

ChrisSouth said:


> To be fair to Tesco (and don't give me 'you must be a shareholder' shtick), and to those of us who live around the Junction and deserve shops selling in-date produce, this has been going on since 2009, according to the council's own documents - three years _before_ Tesco's arrival. These local stores have had plenty of time, and two warnings a-piece, to sort themselvesout and have failed to do so.



I know nothing about running shops so sorry if this sounds naive, but you have to wonder about the wisdom of having a store directly opposite a Tesco that sells pretty much exactly the same things, even if you did get there first. In fact the Tesco has a really limited product line so it wouldn't be hard for other retailers in LJ to differentiate with (for example) interesting veg & bread. I'd asssumed that's what the Sunrise would be doing when it refurbished & was quite surprised to see it full of the same stuff. I'd point to the example of the Londis in Herne Hill which (pre flood) found a great niche selling hard to get hold of herbs, spices, baking ingredients etc not stocked by the Sainsbury's nearby. 

V sorry to hear about your break in BoxRoom.


----------



## BoxRoom (Dec 3, 2013)

goldengraham said:


> V sorry to hear about your break in BoxRoom.


Many thanks!
Things are nearly back to normal I think. Other than being paranoid to leave the flat!


----------



## Nedrop (Dec 4, 2013)

Sunstar is now called 'Loco' and had a new sign fitted on Sunday. New lighting too which makes the area outside feel safer.

Agree on it needing to plug the gap in niche products. That Tesco is very poorly stocked, would not be hard for one of the Sunstar lot to spend a day going round noting down what they don't sell and mixing up their stock accordingly....that would make far too much business sense however.

Digging up the junction again all weekend, never ends does it


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Car accident in the rush hour this morning. Major tail-back to Barrington Road - so I walked up to LJ thinking Tescos deliveries were the cause. Tesco innocent on this occasion - apparently a car had taken the corner too fast and "flipped". Car resting upside down on its roof in the middle of the LJ crossroads. 2 fire engines, ambulance & police in attencdance at 8.45 am.
I am too middle class and guilty to have rushed home to get a camera & take pictures - especially as I don't know if anyone was injured or worse. Sorry about that, but one does have standards.


----------



## beckash (Dec 4, 2013)

A shopkeeper told me that exactly the same thing happened before in the same spot and on that occasion it was because a driver had rushed to beat the lights and clipped the edge of the traffic island.


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

beckash said:


> A shopkeeper told me that exactly the same thing happened before in the same spot and on that occasion it was because a driver had rushed to beat the lights and clipped the edge of the traffic island.



Rushed! I'll say.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2013)

I quite frequently see cars going way, way too fast down the stretch of Coldharbour Lane between Brixton and LJ.


----------



## beckash (Dec 4, 2013)

Well yes, it must have been going at a fair old clip to invert itself.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Brixton Blog has this: http://www.brixtonblog.com/overturned-car-brings-loughborough-junction-traffic-standstill/18799
BTW whatever happened to Brixton Bugle - do they have December off or something?


----------



## leanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Blog has this: http://www.brixtonblog.com/overturned-car-brings-loughborough-junction-traffic-standstill/18799
> BTW whatever happened to Brixton Bugle - do they have December off or something?



It's at the publisher. Out tomorrow and Friday. 24 pages.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2013)

I am currently eating some stale Crunch Cream biscuits, bought yesterday from LJ Nisa, best before date 16th November.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy Sheridan's coffee layered liqueur?

I accidentally drunk all my housemates bottle playing the Loughborough Junction drinking game on New Year's Eve and it's surprisingly difficult to find. So far I have tried nowhere, but I reckon it's surprisingly difficult to find. Actually I did try the giant Tesco in Kensington on my lunch break but the man reckons Tesco stopped selling it because of a supplier problem or something. Dunno mate. He was mumbling and didn't seem to know what I was talking about.

If you see one around tell me, yeah?

From David

P.S. Happy New Year.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> playing the Loughborough Junction drinking game



What are the rules to this game?


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 3, 2014)

It's pretty great and you never know what type of game you're going to get.

It's more of a passive drinking challenge than a game, so you don't have to expend too much effort and no one person gets picked on. Plus it almost always achieves the desired result of getting everyone completely panelled. Basically you just enjoy your evening as normal but every time a siren is heard everyone must immediately finish their current drink. The police helicopter is the wild card and if it's heard everyone must do a shot of Wray and Nephew.

Anyway, I invented it and I think I am meant to get royalties or something so please PayPal me all donations.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> It's pretty great and you never know what type of game you're going to get.
> 
> It's more of a passive drinking challenge than a game, so you don't have to expend too much effort and no one person gets picked on. Plus it almost always achieves the desired result of getting everyone completely panelled. Basically you just enjoy your evening as normal but every time a siren is heard everyone must immediately finish their current drink. The police helicopter is the wild card and if it's heard everyone must do a shot of Wray and Nephew.
> 
> Anyway, I invented it and I think I am meant to get royalties or something so please PayPal me all donations.


Did you get your bottle yet? One of the off licenses opposite the Police Station had a very exotic range of liquers etc last time I went in (some years ago). You could try there. They certainly have Angostura Bitters at a low price should you be into pink gin.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 3, 2014)

That's great, thanks - will have a look in there tonight.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 6, 2014)

Went and had a look in there this evening, didn't find it. They were pretty helpful and were sure they'd sold it before but there wasn't any in - even went looked out back which was appreciated. Anyway, I confessed to the crime and I'm buying her a bottle of Bailey's instead as it's not completely impossible to find.

Cheers all.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2014)

There's a new (and much needed) cafe/bar opening up soon in the area. Just waiting for them to send the full details to B Buzz...


----------



## Nedrop (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone know why there is always a police van parked in the turning down to the arches next to the Tesco Metro? There pretty much every day parked up


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Anyone know why there is always a police van parked in the turning down to the arches next to the Tesco Metro? There pretty much every day parked up


There is a local police office between Save More and Dollar Chicken. Local police patrols are done from there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 7, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> Anyone know why there is always a police van parked in the turning down to the arches next to the Tesco Metro? There pretty much every day parked up


Funny you should ask this.  My partner and I were taking about this over the weekend.  I suggested that maybe there was a video cctv camera set up on one of the shops.   But your right,  that police van is always parked there.


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a new (and much needed) cafe/bar opening up soon in the area. Just waiting for them to send the full details to B Buzz...



The cafe is tucked under the railway bridge where the Ghanaian takeaway used to be. Good luck to them - hopefully will encourage more regeneration of boarded-up shops round LJ


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> The cafe is tucked under the railway bridge where the Ghanaian takeaway used to be. Good luck to them - hopefully will encourage more regeneration of boarded-up shops round LJ


I hope they have some good offers on cheese and champagne.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 8, 2014)

hurhur


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I hope they have some good offers on cheese and champagne.


Is that what you'd like for the area?

Personally, I'd love to see a good community based cafe/bar - perhaps with occasional acoustic music and performance space for locals - with affordable prices. I miss some of the old bars of Loughborough Junction as they were as local to me as many Brixton bars.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> The cafe is tucked under the railway bridge where the Ghanaian takeaway used to be. Good luck to them - hopefully will encourage more regeneration of boarded-up shops round LJ


We've written to them (as  Brixton Buzz) and offered to give them an early write up if they'd like. Be good to see a place do well in the area.


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I hope they have some good offers on cheese and champagne.



you can head down to "the village" for that


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> Is that what you'd like for the area?
> 
> Personally, I'd love to see a good community based cafe/bar - perhaps with occasional acoustic music and performance space for locals - with affordable prices. I miss some of the old bars of Loughborough Junction as they were as local to me as many Brixton bars.



A cafe/bar would be great though it's hard to see what available premises wld be suitable - a railway arch maybe?

Has any mention been made on here of the LJ master plan by the way? There's a consultation process under way, the document can be found here 
http://www.loughboroughjunction.org/masterplanning


----------



## boohoo (Jan 8, 2014)

Have you been in the Sunshines International Arts cafe?


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2014)

boohoo said:


> Have you been in the Sunshines International Arts cafe?


I have, but it's not really set up as a bar/venue - it's more of a cafe. Nice people though.


----------



## boohoo (Jan 8, 2014)

editor said:


> I have, but it's not really set up as a bar/venue - it's more of a cafe. Nice people though.



It is lovely in there and show what can be done with those spaces.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> you can head down to "the village" for that


Oh, really?


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 8, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Oh, really?



I believe so, although I find SupaSaver Express more convenient


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 9, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> The cafe is tucked under the railway bridge where the Ghanaian takeaway used to be. Good luck to them - hopefully will encourage more regeneration of boarded-up shops round LJ


 
Which are the boarded up shops around LJ? There's only two isn't there?


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

The Blue Turtle Oasis at 210 Coldharbour Lane has opened. I'll pay it a visit soon - and it's open Saturdays too, so I can pop in on the way to the Hamlet.







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...he-blue-turtle-oasis-at-210-coldharbour-lane/


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 9, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> Which are the boarded up shops around LJ? There's only two isn't there?



Off the top of my head there's the White Horse pub (once rumoured to become a Sainsbury's)
The old junk shop opposite (admittedly not boarded up but empty for ages, rubbish stacked up outside)
The 'Loughborough House' shop opposite Herne Hill Rd
The old Futon Workshop
At the bottom of Milkwood Road, the old Chinese takeaway
I guess you could also say until v recently there was the Taste of Africa, pre coffee shop ...

It's not so much the number of disused shops as their general visibility to be honest - with the possible exception of the Chinese takeaway they're nearly all prime retail sites.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jan 10, 2014)

editor said:


> I have, but it's not really set up as a bar/venue - it's more of a cafe. Nice people though.


Lovely that Ray sees his new neighbour as an asset rather than a threat. I reckon up to a certain point, the more cafes there are, the more business they will all get.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

I think that's definitely true. The more reason people have to come to Loughborough Junction, the better all the businesses should do.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2014)

Popped into the cafe today and had a lovely cup of coffee. Will post up some pics tomorrow. 

It does look like a sex shop from the outside though


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2014)

Today: 


> LJAG@LJAGgers1
> @brixtonbuzz @city_farmers. Planting an orchard in Wyck Gardens from 10.30am and cooking pizza at the farm from 1pm.
> See you there.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

I really liked the new cafe. The coffee was really good - and great value too at £2. 






It does look like a sex shop from the outside though 






More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/...e-210-coldharbour-lane-loughborough-junction/


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2014)

Alternatively it looks a bit like it could be a head shop or somewhere selling crystals to wizard types.

Good luck to them. Maybe they can capture some of the commuter trade that the Beanery misses when it's not open in the morning.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Good luck to them. Maybe they can capture some of the commuter trade that the Beanery misses when it's not open in the morning.


It's certainly going to be a place I'll regularly pop into on my way to see Hamlet on Saturdays seeing as the Beanery is closed then - and, to be honest, the coffee is a whole load better at this new place.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2014)

Has Brixton Buzz reviewed Sem Cafe on Padfield Road?


----------



## mrs_madiba (Jan 14, 2014)

editor said:


> It's certainly going to be a place I'll regularly pop into on my way to see Hamlet on Saturdays seeing as the Beanery is closed then - and, to be honest, the coffee is a whole load better at this new place.


I'm so happy to see this place open, even though it does look a bit indigo. It's rubbish missing your train when the Beanery is closed and having to wander round in the rain for half an hour. Definitely going to pop in this week.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Has Brixton Buzz reviewed Sem Cafe on Padfield Road?


Not yet, although I've been there a couple of times and quite liked the place.  Want to write the review?


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

mrs_madiba said:


> I'm so happy to see this place open, even though it does look a bit indigo. It's rubbish missing your train when the Beanery is closed and having to wander round in the rain for half an hour. Definitely going to pop in this week.


I've never really understood why the Beanery keeps such relatively minimal hours as you would have thought they'd pick up a fair bit of trade on Saturdays. I certainly would have been a semi regular, although it'll be the new place for coffee for me from now on.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 14, 2014)

As soon as I am not hungover one morning I am definitely going to visit on my way to the tube to pick up a coffee.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, and if anyone feels like submitting a review of a cafe/bar/interesting local venture happening in Loughborough Junction for B Buzz, please get in touch!

This is what we've got so far: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/?s=loughborough

And here's what's on my blog:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/?s=loughborough


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2014)

This sounds great. 





> The Loughborough Junction Action Group (LJAG) has appointed award-winning photographer Giles Duley to work with young people in the Loughborough Junction area on an Arts Council and Lambeth funded photographic project “Made in Loughborough Junction” designed to capture the spirit of the junction with an outdoor photographic exhibition featuring all the creative talent at work in the area.
> 
> Young people from the Milkwood estate will get a lesson in overcoming the odds from a famous documentary photographer as part of a new art project to capture portraits of local people at work.



‘Made in Loughborough Junction’ – award-winning photographer Giles Duley appointed to work on new local exhibition


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Not yet, although I've been there a couple of times and quite liked the place.  Want to write the review?


Because I live close by, I don't really have occasion to go in there, so wouldn't be well qualified to do a review. 

On the couple of times I've been in though, it's seemed like a friendly and unpretentious place. With some quite enthusiastic interior decor.


----------



## Merlin85 (Jan 16, 2014)

Im looking to buy a flat and am thinking about Loughborough Junction around Hinton road / Flaxman Road but have heard some bad things about safety along Coldharbour Lane and around the station. Is it really that bad? I live in Brixton and like the idea of LJ but as a female i don't want to feel nervous walking home when it is dark.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Merlin85 said:


> Im looking to buy a flat and am thinking about Loughborough Junction around Hinton road / Flaxman Road but have heard some bad things about safety along Coldharbour Lane and around the station. Is it really that bad? I live in Brixton and like the idea of LJ but as a female i don't want to feel nervous walking home when it is dark.


Ten years ago it was a _very_ different story, but so long as you're reasonably street wise, you should be fine.


----------



## Merlin85 (Jan 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Ten years ago it was a _very_ different story, but so long as you're reasonably street wise, you should be fine.


I am so hopefully that means it should be ok! I like the idea of seeing it change in the next few years.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2014)

Merlin85 said:


> I am so hopefully that means it should be ok! I like the idea of seeing it change in the next few years.


Let's hope that that change doesn't price out the community who have been living there through the good and bad times.


----------



## Merlin85 (Jan 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Let's hope that that change doesn't price out the community who have been living there through the good and bad times.


No but it would be nice if small business could start up there benefiting them and also the local community.


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 16, 2014)

Merlin85 said:


> Im looking to buy a flat and am thinking about Loughborough Junction around Hinton road / Flaxman Road but have heard some bad things about safety along Coldharbour Lane and around the station. Is it really that bad? I live in Brixton and like the idea of LJ but as a female i don't want to feel nervous walking home when it is dark.



I know what you mean.

Almost daily I start to get nervous approaching the station. My eyes flicker from left to right scanning for danger, and especially if it's dark or it's been raining recently it can be a complete nightmare. Just when you think you're safe and you've made it through the area outside the station *BAM* your shoe clips one of the loose paving slabs and your well practiced swagger is ruined as you stumble forward slightly. No one noticed, but you know. You know.

One of these days someone is going to have a nasty accident on those.


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

This looks an interesting project:







New Elam Street Open Space nature community project in Loughborough Junction


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2014)

editor said:


> This looks an interesting project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've walked through that small park recently and noticed how run down and ill-maintained it is - clearly some work went into landscaping it and providing various benches and other furniture some years ago, but it's now all overgrown and rotting. It's pretty obvious that Lambeth haven't cared about it at all for some time.

I'm not in any way having a go at the organisers of this event but it seems a bit like "come and work for free to sort out the park that your local authority has left to rot. Project generously supported by Lambeth parks dept."


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'm not in any way having a go at the organisers of this event but it seems a bit like "come and work for free to sort out the park that your local authority has left to rot. Project generously supported by Lambeth parks dept."


Sure, but better to have a bit of local initiative than letting it carry on rotting away though, no?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2014)

I notice that LJAG have done a good job cleaning up the grassy patch on the corner of Loughborough Road and Coldharbour Lane (next to former Midland Bank and opposite Save More Special Brew emporium).
It really used to look a mess of bottles, cans and rubbish. Now it is almost like a park lawn.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2014)

The Cambria is spreading rumour that Heston Blumenthal has been filming something there


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The Cambria is spreading rumour that Heston Blumenthal has been filming something there



I think editor said there was an unidentifiable to him TV chef (not Jamie Oliver) filming on Station Rd last week. Could these 2 events be linked?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

Jesus in Loughborough Junction






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/01/jesus-found-in-potato-loughborough-junction-graffiti/


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I think editor said there was an unidentifiable to him TV chef (not Jamie Oliver) filming on Station Rd last week. Could these 2 events be linked?


It wasn't the baldy one.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2014)

There's a community bike shop/cafe opening up at 200 Coldharbour Lane (at the site of the old s/hand furniture store) and it's going to be run by an old school Brixtonite, formerly of Brixton cycles. Definitely in motion now. 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/loughborough-junction-to-get-community-bike-shop-and-cafe/


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

I was chatting to the young lad who started up the Blue Turtle Oasis cafe by the station. He said that business was a bit slow, so if anyone's in the area and needs a ruddy good cup of coffee, I can heartily recommend the place. It really is worth supporting.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a community bike shop/cafe opening up at 200 Coldharbour Lane (at the site of the old s/hand furniture store) and it's going to be run by an old school Brixtonite, formerly of Brixton cycles. Definitely in motion now.
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/loughborough-junction-to-get-community-bike-shop-and-cafe/


Excellent, glad B is back on the scene. A good guy, and missed from Brixton Cycles.


----------



## beckash (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if Degrill on the corner of Wellfit Street has closed? It certainly looks that way, the sign's been taken down.


----------



## boohoo (Feb 7, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I'm not in any way having a go at the organisers of this event but it seems a bit like "come and work for free to sort out the park that your local authority has left to rot. Project generously supported by Lambeth parks dept."



If you think Lambeth don't care, you should take a look at Croydon parks!


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2014)

Review of SEM cafe coming up soon!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's my review of the Sem cafe - it's a great old greasy spoon in Loughborough Junction and well worth the walk out of Brixton. 
















More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/lunch-at-the-sem-cafe-padfield-rd-near-loughborough-junction/


----------



## BoxRoom (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's my review of the Sem cafe - it's a great old greasy spoon in Loughborough Junction and well worth the walk out of Brixton.
> 
> More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/lunch-at-the-sem-cafe-padfield-rd-near-loughborough-junction/



Ta!
Often wondered what it was like in there, never managed to try it yet.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 14, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Ta!
> Often wondered what it was like in there, never managed to try it yet.



The interior is amazing and now on my list to visit.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's my review of the Sem cafe - it's a great old greasy spoon in Loughborough Junction and well worth the walk out of Brixton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit "blokey" isn't it? (not that I'm objecting)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2014)

It mainly serves the multiple car mechanic operations in various railway arches nearby.

There's not currently the most equal gender balance in that profession.

Whenever I've been in Sem cafe it's been perfectly welcoming and not "blokey" in any intimidating kind of way.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 14, 2014)

editor feel free to use my photo of Sem Cafe East Berlin style from earlier in the thread, for the review, if you want.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Bit "blokey" isn't it? (not that I'm objecting)


Well, I was with a laydeeeee.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> editor feel free to use my photo of Sem Cafe East Berlin style from earlier in the thread, for the review, if you want.


That would make a nice addition. Could you please give me a one paragraph caption explaining what was going on and I'll post it up.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 14, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It mainly serves the multiple car mechanic operations in various railway arches .


those guys are something of an endangered species in that neck of the woods for various reasons


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> That would make a nice addition. Could you please give me a one paragraph caption explaining what was going on and I'll post it up.


They were prepearing for filming a Guy Ritchie film; a remake of the man from U.N.C.L.E.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> those guys are something of an endangered species in that neck of the woods for various reasons


Specific reasons that you know of, or just general gentrification creep?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2014)

Herne Hill Road is closed off at the moment halfway up...fire brigade are there - looks like someone's scaffolding has been blown apart by the wind.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Bit "blokey" isn't it? (not that I'm objecting)


I've eaten in there several times and I am not a bloke (at least not the last time I looked....)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I've eaten in there several times and I am not a bloke (at least not the last time I looked....)


Quite - but when I deploy similar arguments defending the Beehive there is a reaction.
Clearly you are as devoid of cultural prejudices as I am.


----------



## beckash (Feb 20, 2014)

Is nobody else mourning Degrill? Or is it temporarily closed?

And why _is _there a golliwog stuck to the wall behind the bar at the Hero Of Switzerland?
Well, there was before Christmas, anyway. Ain't been back, don't wanna.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

beckash said:


> Is nobody else mourning Degrill? Or is it temporarily closed?


I think it's moved somewhere else, no?  

Either way it's definitely gone for good from this site. They've painted over the mural too.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Went back to the the SEM Cafe for lunch - £7.10 for double egg on toast and a veggie burger and chips, plus two teas. Bargain.  Then on to the Blue Turtle for the finest coffee in SW9.


----------



## beckash (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you know where Degrill's gone? Or is that relocation speculation?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I think it's moved somewhere else, no?
> 
> Either way it's definitely gone for good from this site. They've painted over the mural too.
> 
> View attachment 48886




Wellfit Street looks more than a little unhealthy.


----------



## Nedrop (Feb 20, 2014)

I wish the Blue Turtle would take the tint out of the windows and brighten up the front, it looks like a den of inequity which doesn't make much business sense unless he has a side project going on


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2014)

Nedrop said:


> I wish the Blue Turtle would take the tint out of the windows and brighten up the front, it looks like a den of inequity which doesn't make much business sense unless he has a side project going on


But he scores maximum bonus points for being the only cafe I have ever visited anywhere, ever, that plays the folkie delights of the Innocence Mission.


----------



## beckash (Feb 21, 2014)

Mister Blue Turtle does himself no favours with the dim windows and the house-type front door. It doesn't scream OPEN. Actually, the facade doesn't really scream CAFE either. The signage (although very beautiful) is not robust or visible enough. However, I hear that he is a great and go-getting chap and sincerely hope he prospers.

edit: Is 'den of inequity' intentional or an (actually) hilarious right-on pun?


Also, does anyone else feel that the lovely people at the Beanery have perhaps created a rod for their own backs with the extraordinary floor to ceiling neo-brutalist concrete counter they bisected their arch with over the Christmas holidays? It's rather awkward to interact around and don't half block the light.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2014)

Blue Turtle really does need to sort out that shopfront. They will be losing out on a lot of passing trade until they do.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Blue Turtle really does need to sort out that shopfront. They will be losing out on a lot of passing trade until they do.



Yeah.  I've walked past there several times in the past few weeks and only realised where it actually was a couple of days ago


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 21, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Yeah.  I've walked past there several times in the past few weeks and only realised where it actually was a couple of days ago



Agree with pretty much all these comments. Blue Turtle has great coffee but the interior decor is a bit oppressive for my liking. The cracked window is discouraging too, though I feel bad for the guy as it will clearly cost a small fortune to replace. 

As for the Beanery, I just can't understand what were they thinking of with that refit.

Looking forward to the arrival of the bike shop though. I've always though that place would make a good cafe.


----------



## Mr Blue Turtle (Feb 22, 2014)

Oooh, that sounds like a great username!

Ya, people have been saying similar things to me in the shop; you should notice changes over the next month; and to see pictures of these changes along with my biased comments detailing why they're so amazing you can check out the "Blue Turtle Oasis" facebook page, or twitter @blueturtleoasis.

Awww, in my opinion the changes at the beanery were really cool in their own way.

Bless
The kid who bakes, makes coffee, and does other morally sound things in Blue Turtle Oasis 



beckash said:


> Mister Blue Turtle does himself no favours with the dim windows and the house-type front door. It doesn't scream OPEN. Actually, the facade doesn't really scream CAFE either. The signage (although very beautiful) is not robust or visible enough. However, I hear that he is a great and go-getting chap and sincerely hope he prospers.
> 
> edit: Is 'den of inequity' intentional or an (actually) hilarious right-on pun?
> 
> ...


----------



## beckash (Feb 24, 2014)

I certainly will notice any changes, as I go past every day! I'll be in for a sandwich some time soon I expect.

Apologies if the above sounds harsh, I'm a designer so tend to spot (and fixate on) the flaws in all things visual.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2014)

Mr Blue Turtle said:


> Ya, people have been saying similar things to me in the shop; you should notice changes over the next month; and to see pictures of these changes along with my biased comments detailing why they're so amazing you can check out the "Blue Turtle Oasis" facebook page, or twitter @blueturtleoasis.


Good to see you posting here! You've got a great cafe so good luck with it. I'll always pop in on my way to Dulwich Hamlet!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 25, 2014)

beckash said:


> Do you know where Degrill's gone? Or is that relocation speculation?


I passed by the former Degrills today and the premises is now occupied by 
the Riff Raff Tattoo and Piercing Studio.....whether they are true riff raff or poorgeois pretenders I do not know


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> I passed by the former Degrills today and the premises is now occupied by
> the Riff Raff Tattoo and Piercing Studio.....whether they are true riff raff or poorgeois pretenders I do not know


Trendy tattoo studios are a cast iron guarantee of impending gentrification.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> I think it's moved somewhere else, no?
> 
> Either way it's definitely gone for good from this site. They've painted over the mural too.
> 
> View attachment 48886


is that where there used to be a *massive* baked bean can on the roof?


----------



## beckash (Feb 26, 2014)

Where's Degrill relocated to? Nobody knows. I'm not convinced it even has.

Which of the surviving Jamaicans does good brown stew chicken? I tried Jerk Island and it was passable but not great.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2014)

beckash said:


> Where's Degrill relocated to? Nobody knows. I'm not convinced it even has.
> 
> Which of the surviving Jamaicans does good brown stew chicken? I tried Jerk Island and it was passable but not great.


Try Blessed (opposite Nisa).


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> is that where there used to be a *massive* baked bean can on the roof?


I think I remember that...why was it there in the first place? There was a place selling secondhand catering equipment in what is niw the scrapyard, for a while, wasn't there?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 26, 2014)

There was a load of junk being cleared out of the "Loughborough House" building (ie opposite the end of Herne Hill Road) earlier. I wonder if it's going to be done up.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2014)

I've always liked that building. It certainly looks like it's had better days.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 26, 2014)

editor said:


> Trendy tattoo studios are a cast iron guarantee of impending gentrification.


I do hope so


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I think I remember that...why was it there in the first place? There was a place selling secondhand catering equipment in what is niw the scrapyard, for a while, wasn't there?


Not sure why it was there but it was a huge replica of a Heinz Baked Beans can - I think there may have been a caff underneath it. I think I've got a photo of it somewhere, but it might take a while to find….


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I do hope so


Enjoy the price rises and saying goodbye to local shops then.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 27, 2014)

I've lived in LJ for 22 years. And you've lived in the Junction for how 
long ? So I'm probably better placed to make comments on the area.

The conversation about local shops in LJ has been much rehearsed on here.


----------



## prunus (Feb 27, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Not sure why it was there but it was a huge replica of a Heinz Baked Beans can - I think there may have been a caff underneath it. I think I've got a photo of it somewhere, but it might take a while to find….



And two giant hands holding a giant knife and fork when I first moved here. 

You just don't get the surreal outsized cafe-roof decorations round here like you used to. I blame some randomly identified group of people.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 27, 2014)

prunus said:


> And two giant hands holding a giant knife and fork when I first moved here.
> 
> You just don't get the surreal outsized cafe-roof decorations round here like you used to. I blame some randomly identified group of people.


 
Gentrification made it happen. Made it, I tell you.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I've lived in LJ for 22 years. And you've lived in the Junction for how
> long ? So I'm probably better placed to make comments on the area.
> 
> The conversation about local shops in LJ has been much rehearsed on here.


Oh, OK, so what length of time do I need to have been regularly going through the area for my opinions to have any validity compared to yours?


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2014)

More on the new tattoo studio that's replaced Degrill on Wellfit Street:







http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/02/...too-and-body-piercing-studio-on-wellfit-road/


----------



## han (Mar 2, 2014)

Ooh I like the sound of Sem Café. Deffo gonna pay it a visit. Interior looks great too!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice to see the Blue Turtle Oasis cafe getting spruced up:

 

(Pic from eme)

Lovely comment added to my review too: 


> Great cafe – lovely guy running it who let us stay after closing for an extra 30 mins with our babies. Best coffee I’ve had in ages. Hope it does really well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Nice to see the Blue Turtle Oasis cafe getting spruced up:
> 
> View attachment 49553
> 
> ...



Any thoughts on the use of 





> LoBo


   in one of those comments ?


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Any thoughts on the use of    in one of those comments ?


LoBo InMo.


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> LoBo InMo.



No no, I'm trying to push LJo.  As you can see.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2014)

prunus said:


> No no, I'm trying to push LJo.  As you can see.


The London Jazz Orchestra?
Loughborough Jonction?


----------



## prunus (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> The London Jazz Orchestra?
> Loughborough Jonction?



Yeah, alright, it doesn't quite work, it's a bit poorly thought-out and a little shabby, but it's worth a try.

A bit like the place itself.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2014)

editor said:


> LoBo InMo.



very  New York innit ?


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 5, 2014)

prunus said:


> No no, I'm trying to push LJo.  As you can see.



LugJunk?
LuffJn?
LoBoJo?


I give up. obviously I'm not up to this gentrification lark.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 5, 2014)

LoogieBoogie 4LIFE


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

That new tattoo studio is called Riff Raff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 6, 2014)

That's a fucking beautiful photo, love the lighting.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 6, 2014)

Someone is gutting the Loughborough House building by the station (opposite Herne Hill Road). It's not clear to what end, but there are loads of bags of rubble outside.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Someone is gutting the Loughborough House building by the station (opposite Herne Hill Road). It's not clear to what end, but there are loads of bags of rubble outside.


There's no planning application logged for the site, so whatever it is it can't be too major.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 6, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> LugJunk?
> LuffJn?
> LoBoJo?
> 
> ...


 
We locals in LB call it Luger Buruger (but not after the gun, obviously)


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Mar 6, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> We locals in LB call it Luger Buruger (but not after the gun, obviously)



LuffBruff if in a hurry


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Someone is gutting the Loughborough House building by the station (opposite Herne Hill Road). It's not clear to what end, but there are loads of bags of rubble outside.


See posts nos 209 and 210


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2014)

Made my first visit to Blue Turtle today. Nice coffee, good price, friendly chap.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Made my first visit to Blue Turtle today. Nice coffee, good price, friendly chap.



I went last week for the first time and was also impressed


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2014)

It's my fave coffee shop in Brixton (and surrounding area) now. The coffee is way better than Federation, IMO.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2014)

editor said:


> It's my fave coffee shop in Brixton (and surrounding area) now. The coffee is way better than Federation, IMO.



I'm just going to quote this for reference when in <3 years time loogie boogie is foxton vibrant overpriced gentrification!  I seem to remember the same situation when Federation opened the floodgates in brixton, and then subsequently 'barista coffee shops' appeared on those dull '10 signs hipsters are moving in' lists...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 7, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I'm just going to quote this for reference when in <3 years time loogie boogie is foxton vibrant overpriced gentrification!  I seem to remember the same situation when Federation opened the floodgates in brixton, and then subsequently 'barista coffee shops' appeared on those dull '10 signs hipsters are moving in' lists...


Once we've got the bike shop too we'll be well on our way.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I'm just going to quote this for reference when in <3 years time loogie boogie is foxton vibrant overpriced gentrification!  I seem to remember the same situation when Federation opened the floodgates in brixton, and then subsequently 'barista coffee shops' appeared on those dull '10 signs hipsters are moving in' lists...


I'm just going to enjoy it while it's there and it's a place I'm happy to support.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 7, 2014)

Can't disagree with that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know if the Cambria has highchairs?


----------



## madolesance (Mar 19, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Does anyone know if the Cambria has highchairs?


Bar stools?


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 19, 2014)

madolesance said:


> Bar stools?


... for babies?

I know it's a child friendly pub, but that doesnt always mean highchairs.


----------



## ringo (Mar 20, 2014)

Biddlybee said:


> Does anyone know if the Cambria has highchairs?



I'm sure it does, I ate there a lot when mine were little.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 20, 2014)

Ta, I've left the house already, so packed the booster


----------



## prunus (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like there's some kind of antiques place setting up in the back of the Higgs Industrial Estate - caught a glimpse of a giant banner reading 'Antiques Junction' on the way past the morning.  I'll try to get a photo.

Also - giant steel frames have gone up on the site of the Harriers, so progress being made there.

It's all go at the pointy end of SE24.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2014)

Works on the "Loughborough house" building are underway too. If they do a good job on it I think it'll have quite an effect on how that bit of CHL feels.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Works on the "Loughborough house" building are underway too. If they do a good job on it I think it'll have quite an effect on how that bit of CHL feels.




I guess this isn't about to happen anytime soon then ...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2014)

It would seem not.


----------



## prunus (Mar 21, 2014)

That's pretty much what it looks like isn't it?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to clear a Windrush style Stalingrad Plaza in front of LJ station?  Except Jack Hopkins perhaps - he could extend the Brixton "alcohol free zone" to deal with people who dare to use it!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2014)

I think it would be good to have a bit of open space there.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree. Stations need space to breath, and LJ is all narrow pavements. It would create an actual "town center" feel.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I think it would be good to have a bit of open space there.





Crispy said:


> I agree. Stations need space to breath, and LJ is all narrow pavements. It would create an actual "town center" feel.


So who owns the properties? And because some consultant thinks it would look nice the council then CPOs them for demolition?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2014)

That image was made for Loughborough Junction Action Group, IIRC. It's nothing but aspiration.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Crispy said:


> That image was made for Loughborough Junction Action Group, IIRC. It's nothing but aspiration.


Exactly. If they somehow persuaded Network Rail to upgrade the station to (re)provide platforms serving Denmark Hill/Peckham/Lewisham etc. and the plaza was part of that - then you would be talking.

Without this it looks like pie in the sky. Worse - it is really traditional "slum clearance".


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Exactly. If they somehow persuaded Network Rail to upgrade the station to (re)provide platforms serving Denmark Hill/Peckham/Lewisham etc. and the plaza was part of that - then you would be talking.
> 
> Without this it looks like pie in the sky. Worse - it is really traditional "slum clearance".



I don't see why this open space needs to be linked to reopening of any connections. What's the logic behind your statement? I find it odd that you were supporting a Brixton beach outside the Barrier Block, but no open space at LJ.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> I guess this isn't about to happen anytime soon then ...


That would involve sweeping away several shops, homes and a church. Hugely unlikely, I'd say.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't see why this open space needs to be linked to reopening of any connections. What's the logic behind your statement? I find it odd that you were supporting a Brixton beach outside the Barrier Block, but no open space at LJ.


Replacing a 5 year old temporary car-wash (particularly one adorned with illegal advertisements) with an open air gym and grassy park extension is not really comparable with demolishing 100 year old buildings is it?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Replacing a 5 year old temporary car-wash (particularly one adorned with illegal advertisements) with an open air gym and grassy park extension is not really comparable with demolishing 100 year old buildings is it?



But it's ok to demolish 100 year old buildings as long as they reopen the line to Denmark Hill? It seems, in principle, you have no problem demolishing 100 year old buildings, all that is up for negotiation is the price you'll exact.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2014)

It wouldn't be necessary to demolish any buildings to reopen the Denmark Hill platfrms, as far as I know.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 24, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It wouldn't be necessary to demolish any buildings to reopen the Denmark Hill platfrms, as far as I know.


 
I agree. But for certain members of this parish, if the platforms are open, then he will allow the 100 year old buildings outside the station to be flattened.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 24, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> But it's ok to demolish 100 year old buildings as long as they reopen the line to Denmark Hill? It seems, in principle, you have no problem demolishing 100 year old buildings, all that is up for negotiation is the price you'll exact.



The Chinese takeaway/Jerk Island building has been up for sale as a 'development opportunity' for ages, and the owner has lately been trying to get planning permission to knock the two shop units into one, presumably all the better to entice the next Sainsburys Local type tenant in.  

I think the main problem with the Denmark Hill/Clapham Jn platforms would be that they are on a curve, which presents a modern-day safety issue.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Mar 24, 2014)

That wouldn't be cool, the Wang Fa is the best chinese around.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> I think the main problem with the Denmark Hill/Clapham Jn platforms would be that they are on a curve, which presents a modern-day safety issue.



I don't think they are on that much of a curve are they?


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I don't think they are on that much of a curve are they?


No idea exactly how curvy they are, but the rule is that station platforms can't be located on horizontal curves with radii less than 1000m. Work that one out if you can!


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's how Loughborough Junction station looked in 1964. If only those platforms could be put back!

 
[source]


----------



## prunus (Mar 25, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> No idea exactly how curvy they are, but the rule is that station platforms can't be located on horizontal curves with radii less than 1000m. Work that one out if you can!



Is that true?  I hope so, otherwise I've just wasted a goodly time on google maps and gimp to work out that the curvature radius of the Denmark Hill-bound platforms at LJ is no more than 250m, which means no platforms 

Why are curved platforms considered dangerous?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 25, 2014)

prunus said:


> Is that true?  I hope so, otherwise I've just wasted a goodly time on google maps and gimp to work out that the curvature radius of the Denmark Hill-bound platforms at LJ is no more than 250m, which means no platforms
> 
> Why are curved platforms considered dangerous?


Mind the Gap.
(straight carriages don't fit curved platforms)


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2014)

The new Thameslink platforms at Farringdon are way tighter than 1000m radius and the Northern ends are way steeper than should be allowed. So the rules can be bent. But IIRC, NR have already flat-out refused any calls to re-open those platforms as the trains are already very busy and can't handle the extra passengers and journey time.

What would make more sense, IMO, is running the Sutton Loop as a segregated service, allowing Camberwell and Walworth stations to be re-opened.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> What would make more sense, IMO, is running the Sutton Loop as a segregated service, allowing Camberwell and Walworth stations to be re-opened.


This sounds like the kind of suggestion someone who lived closer to Camberwell/Walworth stations than LJ might make


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> This sounds like the kind of suggestion someone who lived closer to Camberwell/Walworth stations than LJ might make


I moved to Brixton Hill 2 years ago


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2014)

Crispy said:


> I moved to Brixton Hill 2 years ago


Yuppie


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yuppie


IN


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Had a wicked thought following on from the Loughborough House/LJAG Plaza banter.
If things moved along the same lines as Canterbury Arms - i.e. a cash-rich non-local housing developer in league with Lambeth Planning, then maybe the outcome could be this type of thing:
 
This is the New York Flatiron" building. Renaissance style 1902 apparently.
Lambeth could insist it be updated to incorporate non-functioning wind turbines on top in the Elephant and Castle manner. Note how the footprint would neatly fit in the triangular space between the Loughborough Junction rail lines. The ground floor could also contain an up-graded station vestibule serving platforms on both lines.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2014)

We've already got one of those in LJ


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Had a wicked thought following on from the Loughborough House/LJAG Plaza banter.
> If things moved along the same lines as Canterbury Arms - i.e. a cash-rich non-local housing developer in league with Lambeth Planning, then maybe the outcome could be this type of thing:
> View attachment 50965
> This is the New York Flatiron" building. Renaissance style 1902 apparently.
> Lambeth could insist it be updated to incorporate non-functioning wind turbines on top in the Elephant and Castle manner. Note how the footprint would neatly fit in the triangular space between the Loughborough Junction rail lines. The ground floor could also contain an up-graded station vestibule serving platforms on both lines.


The old Central Brixton development plan phase 2 (for which The Railway was CPOd) included a tower in the yard behind the pub (where the market has been applied for). It was circular with a lightwell down the middle over the existing underground tunnel vent.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The old Central Brixton development plan phase 2 (for which The Railway was CPOd) included a tower in the yard behind the pub (where the market has been applied for). It was circular with a lightwell down the middle over the existing underground tunnel vent.


Thanks for that info. Obviously tower blocks were very much in the air for Brixton in the 1960s/70s proposals.

As for LJ - something like I suggested there would be distinctive, without necessarily being too oppressive. Can't see a developer wanting to do it though - unless Network Rail promoted it.

There is a big redevelopment coming up nearby by the way at 2 Barrington Road (new eight storey building with 104 flats) http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N1KBX5BO67000


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Thanks for that info. Obviously tower blocks were very much in the air for Brixton in the 1960s/70s proposals.


I was talking about 2000! I can't find the plans.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

teuchter said:


> We've already got one of those in LJ
> 
> View attachment 50966


That doesn't have the necessary grandeur. It is the best example I have ever seen of infill though.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I was talking about 2000! I can't find the plans.


Does this have any bearing on the Brixton Central Masterplan meeting tomorrow? I got the impression that tomorrow they were dealing with railway arches Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road plus the former car park/ice rink.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Had a wicked thought following on from the Loughborough House/LJAG Plaza banter.
> If things moved along the same lines as Canterbury Arms - i.e. a cash-rich non-local housing developer in league with Lambeth Planning, then maybe the outcome could be this type of thing:
> View attachment 50965
> This is the New York Flatiron" building. Renaissance style 1902 apparently.
> Lambeth could insist it be updated to incorporate non-functioning wind turbines on top in the Elephant and Castle manner. Note how the footprint would neatly fit in the triangular space between the Loughborough Junction rail lines. The ground floor could also contain an up-graded station vestibule serving platforms on both lines.


Mini Me. 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-very-very-thin-house-coldharbour-lane-brixton-sw9/


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Does this have any bearing on the Brixton Central Masterplan meeting tomorrow? I got the impression that tomorrow they were dealing with railway arches Brixton Station Road and Atlantic Road plus the former car park/ice rink.


I don't think so. Those phase 2 plans were shelved AFAIK. Sainsbury's, Argos etc.. were Phase 1.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 26, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Thanks for that info. Obviously tower blocks were very much in the air for Brixton in the 1960s/70s proposals.
> 
> As for LJ - something like I suggested there would be distinctive, without necessarily being too oppressive. Can't see a developer wanting to do it though - unless Network Rail promoted it.
> 
> There is a big redevelopment coming up nearby by the way at 2 Barrington Road (new eight storey building with 104 flats) http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=N1KBX5BO67000


Er, sorry. I just clocked this is the LoBo thread!

Was wandering about there this morning. So much going on.


----------



## ringo (Mar 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Mini Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's always amazed me that got built, must be tiny


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2014)

I wrote a piece about the old Warrior pub here






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/03/...nd-a-supermarket-a-depressing-brixton-vision/

There's a long running thread on the long lost boozer here too:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/any-ideas-for-the-warrior-pub.1574/


----------



## Manter (Mar 27, 2014)

ringo said:


> It's always amazed me that got built, must be tiny


There is one like that in west London I drove past on Friday- the end has been knocked out so it's completely glass, which must make it feel airier inside. (But it really irritated me that the house was untidy and I could see it while sat in traffic  )


----------



## teuchter (Mar 27, 2014)

There's one at the bottom of railton rd too.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2014)

A little Loughborough Junction photo feature:










A world of Arthur Daley lock-ups and battered garages at Rathgar Road, Loughborough Junction, SW9


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2014)

Should've carried on under the viaduct to get some pics of the old railway power station 

Glad we didn't take that arch now, it really was a mess
But there are so many unused arches round there. Some of the ones to the west of shakespseare road are absolutely cavernous. But they're hidden all the way along the alley, so are really hard to put to use.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone should be raving in there.


(Someone let me know if it turns out they are please.)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Someone should be raving in there.
> (Someone let me know if it turns out they are please.)


The next arch along has some rotting speaker cabs in it (minus the drivers) 

About half way between that one and Arch 269, there was another illegal nightclub, this one with much better decor than 269


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 1, 2014)

editor said:


> A little Loughborough Junction photo feature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Love this feature. I've lived in the area of nigh on 20 years or more and have never been down that road. I may well now venture out


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 3, 2014)

Has anyone tried the new 'Antiques and Vintage' place?   It's at the back of the industrial estate where MDM Props is.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been meaning to have a look.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 4, 2014)

I recommend this, the new antique/vintage place in the Industrial estate at the Loughborough Junction end of Herne Hill Road.  I managed to get there today and it is full of real curiosities.  
I got a bedside cabinet for £20.
I couldn't do justice to the full range of items available here, I can only say go down there.
They are closed tomorrow Saturday 5th but are aiming to be open weekends shortly.  There is a contact number on the door that you can ring to arrange an appointment.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

Loughborough Farm project looks ace: 











http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/...borough-junction-a-community-growing-project/


----------



## Manter (Apr 16, 2014)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I recommend this, the new antique/vintage place in the Industrial estate at the Loughborough Junction end of Herne Hill Road.  I managed to get there today and it is full of real curiosities.
> I got a bedside cabinet for £20.
> I couldn't do justice to the full range of items available here, I can only say go down there.
> They are closed tomorrow Saturday 5th but are aiming to be open weekends shortly.  There is a contact number on the door that you can ring to arrange an appointment.


Is it normally open to just wander round? Or do you need an appointment?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like there's big changes coming up around L. Junc. 

Multi-national bankers, JP Morgan - who own many of the proprieties in the area - are said to be about to invest heavily in the area.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like there's big changes coming up around L. Junc.
> 
> Multi-national bankers, JP Morgan - who own many of the proprieties in the area - are said to be about to invest heavily in the area.


I am all agog - what properties would these be? The Biz Centre? I did notice major demolition in Bengeworth Road (ex-LEB) going on a couple of months ago - but my nosey enquiries were stalled by gthe security guard who obviously thought I had no right to ask about it.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I am all agog - what properties would these be? The Biz Centre?


I'll post up more when I can. One of the 'issues' driving this is that hundreds of 'creatives' and swivel action types are leaving Loughborough Junction every day to go to East London, so the plan is to encourage local business ventures here.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I did notice major demolition in Bengeworth Road (ex-LEB) going on a couple of months ago - but my nosey enquiries were stalled by the security guard who obviously thought I had no right to ask about it.


In case anybody wondered about the Bengeworth Road ex-LEB site - LEB did apply in 2010 to build 71 flats - of which 24 would have been "affordable" - and a wide range of sizes too - 25 four bedroom flats were in the package.

Lambeth refused permission because of their policy to defend Key Industrial and Business Areas (KIBA).

Since the site has passed to UK Power Networks they seem to be planning simply to upgrade it as a depot/store facility.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 16, 2014)

Manter said:


> Is it normally open to just wander round? Or do you need an appointment?


I finish work quite early so was able to just wander in but they told me you can ring to make an appointment and also that they would try and open on Saturdays.


----------



## prunus (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like there's big changes coming up around L. Junc.
> 
> Multi-national bankers, JP Morgan - who own many of the proprieties in the area - are said to be about to invest heavily in the area.


Wtf????  It's way past April 1st isn't it?  Jp Morgan owns much of lj?  Who'd have thought it?  Can you give us any inklings as to your source?


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2014)

prunus said:


> Wtf????  It's way past April 1st isn't it?  Jp Morgan owns much of lj?  Who'd have thought it?  Can you give us any inklings as to your source?


That is what my lugoles were hearing today. I'll do some more digging.


----------



## Manter (Apr 16, 2014)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I finish work quite early so was able to just wander in but they told me you can ring to make an appointment and also that they would try and open on Saturdays.


Oh, I'll leave it then. Appointments are a 'mare- people hovering over you expecting you to buy, if your baby goes feral you can't change your plans- I really can't be bothered.


----------



## prunus (Apr 16, 2014)

editor said:


> That is what my lugoles were hearing today. I'll do some more digging.


Waiting with amazabated breath....


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2014)

The crumbling terrace of houses on lilford road by the railway bridge is finally receiving some attention.  I guess someone's decided to cash in.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> The crumbling terrace of houses on lilford road by the railway bridge is finally receiving some attention.  I guess someone's decided to cash in.



Yeah. It has been going on a long while. Hard to notice but I stroll past a few time a week and the work started from the back. Probably a year ago I think? Beautiful houses despite being run down.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2014)

They'll be very nice when they're done up. You can/could see what a terrible state they were in from the train too; one was pretty much just the facade left. I wonder what the history of the ownership is.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

teuchter said:
			
		

> They'll be very nice when they're done up. You can/could see what a terrible state they were in from the train too; one was pretty much just the facade left. I wonder what the history of the ownership is.



Fascinated me for a while. Some are (were?) still occupied recently. I did have a good look at the empty ones and had a walk the 'only a facade' one a while back.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2014)

Dirty protest


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 23, 2014)

I had heard there was a bank supporting the LJ action plan but thought it was a different one to JP Morgan and didn't realise it was a landowner. But Loughborough Junction is one of the areas on JPM's csr investment list and it seems to have backed a few pilot community projects around here last year


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 3, 2014)

The VIntage place is now open on Saturdays.  He's there now (3 May) until 5pm.


----------



## CH1 (May 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Still no sign of Sainsburys opening in the ex-Crown/Mucky Duck. It looks like the flats above are now at least partly occupied though.


Sainsburys have now definitely abandoned that project I hear.
One wonders why they got their license to sell alcohol in when there was no imminent prospect of getting the building work done.


----------



## thebigposhfella (May 10, 2014)

Thank the lord


----------



## Crispy (May 10, 2014)

Meanwhile Space project for unused buildings in L.Junc: http://www.meanwhilespace.com/projects/current/loughborough-junction/


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 10, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Sainsburys have now definitely abandoned that project I hear.
> One wonders why they got their license to sell alcohol in when there was no imminent prospect of getting the building work done.


They were refused planning permission


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> They were refused planning permission


So how does that work then? The main planning permissions were all approved (signage, front windows, new customer door with ramp)
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MBDJDMBOHV000
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MBDJD5BOHV000 
http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MDDVQ0BOHV000

They fell at the last hurdle - could not agree appropriate positioning for 4 cycle stands, see here:
http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00404383.pdf

Do you think they simply walked away over this?


----------



## mrchristopher (May 13, 2014)

As far as I'm aware the JP Morgan activity in the area is through their charitable foundation, not because of any property ownership. There's an explanation on page 22 of this report:

https://www.thinknpc.org/publicatio...report_2013_inners-revised4/?post-parent=7893

This basically says that they chose LJ because statistically it is one of the most disadvantaged areas in London in terms of education, employment and child poverty.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2014)

mrchristopher said:


> As far as I'm aware the JP Morgan activity in the area is through their charitable foundation, not because of any property ownership. There's an explanation on page 22 of this report:
> 
> https://www.thinknpc.org/publicatio...report_2013_inners-revised4/?post-parent=7893
> 
> This basically says that they chose LJ because statistically it is one of the most disadvantaged areas in London in terms of education, employment and child poverty.



Good example of why you shouldn't believe everything you read on the internet.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)




----------



## editor (May 23, 2014)

Good to see the Loughborough Farm is coming along nicely. 











More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...tion-south-london-is-coming-along-splendidly/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 23, 2014)

I've only recently discovered this, it's fantastic.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2014)

Here's a feature on Antique Junction. I must get down there soon.











Opening times: 11am – 5pm, Tues - Sat – phone +44 7956 971794

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/05/...ughborough-junction-is-now-open-for-business/


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a feature on Antique Junction. I must get down there soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhh I spy Russian dolls in one of those cabinets.  I collect russian dolls.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 27, 2014)

I can't read any of the prices, but have to say the stock looks a lot more interesting than the overpriced guy on brixton hill


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I can't read any of the prices, but have to say the stock looks a lot more interesting than the overpriced guy on brixton hill


It's almost guaranteed to be miles better than anything stocked in that awful Tique Booty place in Market Row too.


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> It's almost guaranteed to be miles better than anything stocked in that awful Tique Booty place in Market Row too.


That looked like it was closing down when I walked past on Sunday . Handwritten sign saying 20% off everything, and half empty.


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I can't read any of the prices, but have to say the stock looks a lot more interesting than the overpriced guy on brixton hill


There is some good stuff in there, but mixed with utter tat. I wonder if he deals to trade or commercial designers or something, there are some very big pieces that appear and disappear quite quickly, some of which I really can't imagine in a house.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> That looked like it was closing down when I walked past on Sunday . Handwritten sign saying 20% off everything, and half empty.


I don't know anyone who likes that place or the people who run it. They seemed to have rubbed a lot of people up the wrong way.


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't know anyone who likes that place or the people who run it. They seemed to have rubbed a lot of people up the wrong way.


yeah, odd people, odd stock


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2014)

Manter said:


> That looked like it was closing down when I walked past on Sunday . Handwritten sign saying 20% off everything, and half empty.



I've walked past it so often and it is closed. When it is open it resembles a small social gathering for the owner with his "i saw you coming friends."


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I've walked past it so often and it is closed. When it is open it resembles a small social gathering for the owner with his "i saw you coming friends."


maybe it was just that, not them closing.  They were all sat around drinking beer.

Another one of those 'I wonder how they make money?' businesses


----------



## Winot (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> I don't know anyone who likes that place or the people who run it. They seemed to have rubbed a lot of people up the wrong way.



I bought a very nice Harvie & Hudson  overcoat from there. They have some good formal menswear. But I can see why they might alienate people.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

Winot said:


> I bought a very nice Harvie & Hudson  overcoat from there. They have some good formal menswear. But I can see why they might alienate people.


Oooh the 'alienating' stories I could tell about those two!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 1, 2014)

The new chicken and burger shop opens on Mon, where the post office used to be.    Meant to get a pic,  but didn't manage it.  Half price food for the first two days.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

It's magnificent to see the old David Greig store sign reappear!







Wonderful old David Greig sign revealed at 232 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2014)

I wonder what's going to appear in that shop unit.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I wonder what's going to appear in that shop unit.


The Futon shop was closed for a very long time, but it looks like someone has made some effort to clean up that old sign, so that has to be encouraging. 

I can't see anything in Lambeth's planning database.


----------



## Manter (Jun 4, 2014)

editor said:


> The Futon shop was closed for a very long time, but it looks like someone has made some effort to clean up that old sign, so that has to be encouraging.
> 
> I can't see anything in Lambeth's planning database.


I hope that sign is kept, it's beautiful


----------



## Rocket no.9 (Jun 5, 2014)

Just back from CHL Bikeshop opening. So far so good. Signage deficit apart, sheep may safely graze. They'll be doing coffee too... Sometimes I love LJ...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/48154799@N05/sets/72157644978416496/


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2014)

That's the old furniture clearance/dangerous piles of random crap "shop" isn't it?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> That's the old furniture clearance/dangerous piles of random crap "shop" isn't it?


Yup.

I thought the bike shop thing wasn't happening in the end. But it seems it is after all. That's good.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yup.
> 
> I thought the bike shop thing wasn't happening in the end. But it seems it is after all. That's good.



Run by Barney?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Run by Barney? The full-on, always-on dad that makes other dads feel inadequate?


That seems rather needlessly personal. As far as I know, Barney's not as involved in this project as he was.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting new project: Meanwhile Space gets set to launch The Platform in Loughborough Junction offering locals the chance to make use of 2 Ridgway Road


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> That seems rather needlessly personal. As far as I know, Barney's not as involved in this project as he was.



If it is the same guy it is the only thing I know about him: an awesome dad.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> If it is the same guy it is the only thing I know about him: an awesome dad.


That's him. You judgemental fecker.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> That's him. You judgemental fecker.



Ok. I will edit my comment


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Ok. I will edit my comment


Sorry, but I wasn't sure if you were being sarcastic or not - it sounded like you were to me, but then I've become horribly cynical from all the years of running this place.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry, but I wasn't sure if you were being sarcastic or not - it sounded like you were to me, but then I've become horribly cynical from all the years of running this place.



I think you were right to pull me up on it


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

current state of play at Harbour cycles


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2014)

What does the sign on the seat say?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 12, 2014)

It says to use the side entrance.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2014)

The train into Loughborough Junction tonight from town was so packed that a woman had to get off for fear of fainting. What fun I had getting off that train with a very large and heavy bag!

*tiny typo corrected.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 16, 2014)

editor said:


> The train into Loughborough Junction tonight from town was so packed that a woman had to get off for fear of feinting. What fun I had getting off that train with a very large and heavy bag!


Probably a good job she got off. However irresistible it may seem, in my experience a packed train is never a good place to display swordsmanship skills.


----------



## Winot (Jun 16, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Probably a good job she got off. However irresistible it may seem, in my experience a packed train is never a good place to display swordsmanship skills.



Touché


----------



## Rushy (Jun 16, 2014)

Winot said:


> Touché


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2014)

I really like these two buildings, currently occupied by MJL Joinery and ta Motor Spares shop. 

I wonder what the Bridge House was used for back in Victorian times?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the "motor spares" shop as it turns out to sell quite a few other things too, and if you need any DIY type items it's worth asking in there before going to Brixton or Camberwell. The chap that runs it is helpful and friendly too.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I like the "motor spares" shop as it turns out to sell quite a few other things too, and if you need any DIY type items it's worth asking in there before going to Brixton or Camberwell. The chap that runs it is helpful and friendly too.


I bought a rowing machine on ebay from a guy living in the flat upstairs from that shop. He wasn't using it so wanted to get rid. Turned out I didn't use it much either!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 17, 2014)

ML joinery did an excellent job on building a new set of stairs for me when I lived in LJ.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

Someone mailed me this question: 


> Hi there,...there was once a electrical shop at loughbrough junction
> that sold records also. It was on the left as you exit the station in
> the direction of lilford road-_ camberwell.
> think it's now a 'phone the world' shop ! there was a fruit and veg
> ...


Any ideas?


----------



## ringo (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Someone mailed me this question:
> Any ideas?



Must have been prior to 2001 'cos no records on sale in LJ when I lived there and don't remember an electrical store either. Maybe they used to sell other stuff in the shop with the sub-post office in the back?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like the old coast bar has been painted - does anyone know if it's opening again?


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> View attachment 56041
> Looks like the old coast bar has been painted - does anyone know if it's opening again?


On Lambeth planning:


> Change of use and conversion of existing restaurant, basement and upper floors to provide 9 self contained flats involving the erection of a mansard roof extension, a first floor rear extension, a second floor rear extension, alterations to the front elevation at ground floor level, installation of new windows and formation of a front lightwell together with the provision of refuse and cycle storage.
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MS6QWFBO05W00


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 18, 2014)

9!  Blimey.

I thought they had a policy about not converting old pubs in to flats.  Is a shame - could do with a pub near the station.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> 9!  Blimey.
> 
> I thought they had a policy about not converting old pubs in to flats.  Is a shame - could do with a pub near the station.


I think that policy can be filed under 'LOLcakes'.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2014)

Sunset LJ style


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2014)

editor said:


> On Lambeth planning:


You think they are trying again? (that application was refused), or chancing their arm?
BTW regarding the lost pubs feature: http://www.urban75.org/brixton/bars/enterprise.html
I was told that the Enterprise was like a seedier version of the Atlantic or the Angel. Pioneering black run bar but with strippers. Before my time, so I cannot give a personal account though I went in a couple of times between 1986 and about 1993 when it was a fairly empty estate type pub.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought they had a policy about not converting old pubs in to flats.





editor said:


> I think that policy can be filed under 'LOLcakes'.


That's a bit unfair. That application was refused and the main reason was precisely:



> 1 The application has failed to demonstrate through the submission of marketing evidence that the use of the
> ground floor as a restaurant (Use Class A3) is no longer viable. The application is therefore contrary to Policy S3 of the
> Core Strategy and Policies 4 and 19 of the Unitary Development Plan 2007: Policies saved beyond 5th August 2010
> and not superseded by the Core Strategy January 2010.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 19, 2014)

Would be nice if it stayed as a pub...  the Enterprise is before my time and the Coast bar was no great shakes but there's none left round there so you'd figure (hope?) that one might make a go of things


----------



## technical (Jun 19, 2014)

There's the Cambria not far away. Demographics, property and retail trends etc have changed drinking habits so much that the number of pubs is likely to carry on sinking for a while yet.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

technical said:


> There's the Cambria not far away. Demographics, property and retail trends etc have changed drinking habits so much that the number of pubs is likely to carry on sinking for a while yet.


I think there is definitely enough demand for a decent pub in Loughborough Junction given that it's lost so many in recent years.


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> I think there is definitely enough demand for a decent pub in Loughborough Junction given that it's lost so many in recent years.



I don't think so. All the time I lived there the numbers of people using the local pubs dwindled constantly, even as places like the Paulet Arms, Green Man, Rose & Thistle, Junction, Harriers, Robin Hood & Little John and Coast shut down. The only place that has seen consistently good levels of business has been the Sun & Doves due to its use as a local by hospital staff. Those remaining never look busy, such as Amaryllis.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2014)

ringo said:


> I don't think so. All the time I lived there the numbers of people using the local pubs dwindled constantly, even as places like the Paulet Arms, Green Man, Rose & Thistle, Junction, Harriers, Robin Hood & Little John and Coast shut down. The only place that has seen consistently good levels of business has been the Sun & Doves due to its use as a local by hospital staff. Those remaining never look busy, such as Amaryllis.


I went to the Sun of Camberwell as it is know known (it's an Antic pub) and was pleasantly impressed. I love the exposed roof construction in the rear room but wonder how they got away with it!


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

ringo said:


> I don't think so. All the time I lived there the numbers of people using the local pubs dwindled constantly, even as places like the Paulet Arms, Green Man, Rose & Thistle, Junction, Harriers, Robin Hood & Little John and Coast shut down. The only place that has seen consistently good levels of business has been the Sun & Doves due to its use as a local by hospital staff. Those remaining never look busy, such as Amaryllis.


That's partly mainly because those pubs made no effort to change and appeal to a changing clientèle (or they got closed down because of trouble).

The Sun is a roaring success these days - certainly busier than I ever remember it - and I could easily see something like that doing well in LJ.


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> That's partly mainly because those pubs made no effort to change and appeal to a changing clientèle (or they got closed down because of trouble).
> 
> The Sun is a roaring success these days - certainly busier than I ever remember it - and I could easily see something like that doing well in LJ.



Nah, LJ is not a destination yet, it's still somewhere people want to leave. Be a while yet til it turns round properly; its good housing stock and transport links can't disguise the underlying levels of poverty.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

ringo said:


> Nah, LJ is not a destination yet, it's still somewhere people want to leave. Be a while yet til it turns round properly; its good housing stock and transport links can't disguise the underlying levels of poverty.


We'll have to agree to disagree, then. It's not about being a 'destination' either - it's about having a decent pub in an area that has lost so many.


----------



## ladyruskin (Jun 19, 2014)

The Friends of Ruskin Park will be hosting their annual fete this Saturday at the bandstand in Ruskin Park from 1-5. Traditional village fete activities include a cake competition, coconut shy, tug o war & splat the rat. We'll also have live music on the bandstand throughout the afternoon and Rocky the Owl from BGT. 

Full details of the cake competition and other info can be found here: [facebook.com]


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 19, 2014)

editor said:


> That's partly mainly because those pubs made no effort to change and appeal to a changing clientèle (or they got closed down because of trouble).



I'd agree Ed, I stopped going to The Junction after someone got stabbed right next to me and the Green Man wasn't very welcoming the few times I went in there. If there had been a pub that felt at all appealing to me when I lived there I would have gone rather than walk to the Cambria


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes, the trouble with these poor areas is that there aren't enough nice middle class pubs to go in. Place needs gentrifying


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2014)

ringo said:


> Yes, the trouble with these poor areas is that there aren't enough nice middle class pubs to go in. Place needs gentrifying


Who mentioned "middle class pubs"?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 20, 2014)

editor said:


> I think there is definitely enough demand for a decent pub in Loughborough Junction given that it's lost so many in recent years.



Open one then!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2014)

I've had a letter through the door about redevelopment as part of Lambeth's "Your New Town Hall" project. They mention that a redevelopment site is "the land and buildings owned by Lambeth Council at the end of Wanless Road".

Do they mean the site currently occupied by their Pest Control Dept (on the dead-end bit of Wanless rd running down to the railway viaduct), does anyone know?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> Open one then!


Oh, I've been involved in pubs and clubs long enough to know that I would never, ever want to run one full time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2014)

That poster isn't big enough.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow. Can I just steal their ideas for our street party (July 5)? My co-organiser has ruled out the idea of llamas


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 21, 2014)

Myatts Field Fair today as well (1-5pm), though I can't find a page to link to, apart from this one which hints they are still looking for judges for the cake competition.

http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/noticeboard

So no owls - but there will probably be cake, and definitely a barbecue.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Jun 21, 2014)

http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/bandstand--events.html



> Summer fair 1pm to 5pm on the bandstand (rock steady/reggae with Jammin’ and Cuban salsa from Grupo Lokito, community stalls (£10) football tournament organised by Lambeth Tigers, children’s fairground, greenhouse open day


----------



## prunus (Jun 21, 2014)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Myatts Field Fair today as well (1-5pm), though I can't find a page to link to, apart from this one which hints they are still looking for judges for the cake competition.
> 
> http://www.myattsfieldspark.info/noticeboard
> 
> So no owls - but there will probably be cake, and definitely a barbecue.



A shame they couldn't have coordinated not to be on the same day


----------



## colacubes (Jun 21, 2014)

prunus said:


> A shame they couldn't have coordinated not to be on the same day



I assume they've all done it as today is the longest day.  Bummer though - there's 4 things I would normally go to all on at the same time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

prunus said:


> A shame they couldn't have coordinated not to be on the same day


I might go wild and try to do both


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 21, 2014)

Myatts Field one was packed when I went passed on the P5.  Didn't bother getting off the bus though.   Been out since 9am this morning and my bloody feet were killing me.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 21, 2014)

Had a stroll round Myatts Fields Park earlier and all looked good.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2014)

I managed Myatts Fields, Ruskin Park and the Stockwell Bus Garage open day. Just!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 21, 2014)

editor said:


> I managed Myatts Fields, Ruskin Park and the Stockwell Bus Garage open day. Just!


Shit. I forgot about the garage open day .


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Shit. I forgot about the garage open day .


I thought it was open till 5pm but in fact it was only 4pm. I arrived via the back entrance around 4.30pm but luckily still managed to fire off a load of shots as I was being escorted off the premises!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice day at Myatts's Fields in the sun with a few ciders, lots of kids running around and a few cool bands playing salsa and reggae. Saw editor and a few other urbs. Saw Argentina scrape past Iran in the Grosvenor. Gutted I missed the bus garage but I'm hoping for a few good pics editor!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice to see the loughborough Farm folk braving the weather today.  It's looking good.  I was speaking to a lovely lady there,  and she told me it is only a temporary site.  What a shame.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Another interesting project from the LJAG folks:






Made in Loughborough Junction outdoor photographic exhibition showcases local creatives


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2014)

"Creatives" ?


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> "Creatives" ?


Correct.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2014)

I wonder how we managed to get by for so many centuries without having that nauseating word. It's probably Upworthy's fault, or something, that we're now blighted with it.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2014)

Back on topic, here's two events coming up:
Dame Tessa Jowell (MP) to speak at LJAG AGM, Thursday 17 July, 6.30pm
Major development on Wanless Road: come and have your say Wed 2 July, 6.30pm


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Back on topic, here's two events coming up:
> Dame Tessa Jowell (MP) to speak at LJAG AGM, Thursday 17 July, 6.30pm
> Major development on Wanless Road: come and have your say Wed 2 July, 6.30pm


Unusual for Lambeth not to have a co-production consultation these days.
Surely they can't be just selling the site for a commercial development?

The houses fronting Wanless Road look quite distinctive, though everything else is a hotch-potch. I bet it all ends up flattened to make space for a gated block of flats à la Barratts Brixton Square. They could easily get 100 flats round a quad there - though there is a problem with overlooking the gardens of Herne Hill road houses.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Re the Wanless Depot development "consultation" tonight at 209 Coldharbour Lane - I have extracted the graphic from the MUSE Your New Town Hall Presentation. The proposal to flog off this site were clearly well established last October - though they were buried on page 12 of the presentation.


----------



## prunus (Jul 2, 2014)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 56876 Re the Wanless Depot development "consultation" tonight at 209 Coldharbour Lane - I have extracted the graphic from the MUSE Your New Town Hall Presentation. The proposal to flog off this site were clearly well established last October - though they were buried on page 12 of the presentation.



In a locked filing cabinet in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'beware of the leopard'?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2014)

prunus said:


> In a locked filing cabinet in a disused lavatory with a sign on the door saying 'beware of the leopard'?


Not really - just next to the design of NEW OLIVE MORRIS just so as you'd never suspect.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 2, 2014)

Turns out the Wanless Depot consultation was strictly for neighbours. They were checking if you'd received an invitation letter.

Maybe one of the LJAG folk nearby Wanless Road may be able to report back. I was (very politely) shown the door.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 3, 2014)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 56876 Re the Wanless Depot development "consultation" tonight at 209 Coldharbour Lane - I have extracted the graphic from the MUSE Your New Town Hall Presentation. The proposal to flog off this site were clearly well established last October - though they were buried on page 12 of the presentation.




I think it looks a vast improvment on what was there before. And I can't see 100 flats.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I think it looks a vast improvment on what was there before. And I can't see 100 flats.


You are probably right - considering part of the back of the site is sheds used as a dog pound for stray dogs.

Were you part of the consultation then?

I was referred on to the stakeholder meeting at Brixton Rec which will presumably discuss the whole MUSE Your New Town Hall scheme on Monday 7th July at 6.30 pm.

My suggestion about getting 100 flats on the site was sarcastic, and based on clearing the whole site first. From what the guy said to me at the meeting yesterday the front Victorian Houses and the "coach house" are to be kept, leaving the sheds to be replaced by 3 houses and 5 flats, if memory serves correctly. If you are nearby no doubt this is fine - from a design point of view.

I asked the architect/planner from the developers about social housing and he was very clear that there will be no social or affordable housing on this site. the MUSE development will meet the required standard for affordable housing he said - but only when looked at as a whole - not on individual sites like Wanless Road.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2014)

I had an invitation letter to the Wanless Rd consultation and would have gone I hadn't already arranged to be away that week. They didn't exactly give much notice - about two weeks.

Since then I had an (anonymous) flyer through the door encouraging folk to go to the consultation (with an implication that they might want to object).

I guess it could affect those on Herne Hill Rd whose back gardens border the site.

I have no fundamental objection to it other than that part of the character of LJ is that it isn't just residential, with quite a lot of people working here during the day, and this development would swing the balance of land usages towards more residential.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I had an invitation letter to the Wanless Rd consultation and would have gone I hadn't already arranged to be away that week. They didn't exactly give much notice - about two weeks.
> 
> Since then I had an (anonymous) flyer through the door encouraging folk to go to the consultation (with an implication that they might want to object).
> 
> ...


This meeting was for the developers (MUSE) to sound out residents about the design of their scheme. It was not part of the Town Planning process.

Pity you were not able to go - we (I mean Urban75 "users") may never know what was said!


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2014)

There's some good community stuff going on in Loughborough Junction  - good work LJAG!






Loughborough Junction gets a scented community garden


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

Just had another press release talking about a start up venture which will be  supported by J.P. Morgan, and relates to the "focus on the global banks regeneration priorities in Loughborough Junction.*"*


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2014)

editor said:


> Just had another press release talking about a start up venture which will be  supported by J.P. Morgan, and relates to the "focus on the global banks regeneration priorities in Loughborough Junction.*"*


You should post these up - so we can see exactly what you are describing. Are these press releases corporate PR from JPM saying how passionate and concerned they are about deprived areas - or are they LJAG PR acknowledging JP Morgan's support or what? I think we should be told!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You should post these up - so we can see exactly what you are describing. Are these press releases corporate PR from JPM saying how passionate and concerned they are about deprived areas - or are they LJAG PR acknowledging JP Morgan's support or what? I think we should be told!


Sent by PM.


----------



## prunus (Jul 16, 2014)

CH1 said:


> You should post these up - so we can see exactly what you are describing. Are these press releases corporate PR from JPM saying how passionate and concerned they are about deprived areas - or are they LJAG PR acknowledging JP Morgan's support or what? I think we should be told!



Indeed yes, I'd be very interested to see this too. Surely if it's a press release there shouldn't be any problem publishing it? Unless it's embargoed or something?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2014)

prunus said:


> Indeed yes, I'd be very interested to see this too. Surely if it's a press release there shouldn't be any problem publishing it? Unless it's embargoed or something?


Maybe Editor will post the press release up. There seems to be nothing confidential as far as I can see - though it could be construed as advertising/self promotion.
They are Brand Amplifier - some sort of educational charity designed to help female entrepreneurs, and apparently funded by JP Morgan, maybe other sources as well.

I note that what they are promoting - some courses to be held in September/October is open to women in LONDON - so I don't know why they are harping on about Loughborough Junction in particular. Brand Amplifier's office is in the the Piano House building in Brighton Terrace. 

Here is their application form (I have simply copied and pasted - it is an online application form which can't easily be saved as a document) 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brand Amplifier Autumn 2014 Edition Application
This edition, supported by J.P. Morgan, is open to all female entrepreneurs in London. Apply below to earn a scholarship as a Brand Amplifier Autumn 2014 finalist.
Name First Last
Email * 
Phone Number * 
Home Address * 
Street Address
Address Line 2
City
State / Province / Region
Postal / Zip Code
Country
Age 
Ethnicity 
Business Name * 
Date Business Established DD/MM/YYYY
Business Address * 
Street Address
Address Line 2
City
State / Province / Region
Postal / Zip Code
Country
Describe your business in 50 words or less * 
Maximum Allowed: 50 words. Currently Used: 0 words.
Which products and/or services does your business deliver? * 
When was your first trading year? Maximum Allowed: 4 characters. Currently Used: 0 characters.
Turnover year one? 
Turnover 2012-2013?
Anticipated turnover 2013-2014? * 
Comments on turnover 
Are you a sole director or part of a partnership? * 
How many people work within your business? * 
Does your business have a website? Yes/No
If yes, please insert link below 
Upload your business card here, if you have one 
Upload your company logo here, if you have one 
Does your business currently engage in Social Media? Yes/No
Twitter Handle 
URL Facebook 
URL LinkedIn 
URL Blog 
URL Other 
Does your business currently advertise? Yes/No
If yes, please tick applicable channels 
Press (newspapers, magazines)
Print (flyers, brochures)
Online (website, banners, PPC campaigns)
Experimental (expo, trade show, events, sampling)
Other
List other marketing channels used 
What were your motivators for starting your own business? * 
Do you know who your competitors are? If so, name them 
List your three best qualities as a business person * 
What makes your business unique? * 
Describe one element of your business that you will never change * 
Would you say your previous career or options were underserving your abilities or potential? If so, how? 
Do you employ anyone who you have helped enter the workforce who might otherwise be underserved or unemployed? 
Have you overcome any adversity to get where you are today? If so, explain 
Has the launching of your own business improved your quality of life and or financial security? * 
Please tell how you heard about us * 
Please attach any documentation you may like to include in your application here 
Additional supporting document 
Declaration. Please tick the box if you agree - I agree that the information supplied is true to my knowledge
Win a chance to learn from innovative women how to make your startup succeed, and self-employment benefit you and your community.
_
Finalists have the opportunity to receive valuable brand training over four motivational and engaging workshops focusing on how to create your perfect voice for your brand, how to make your business memorable and how to do PR with no budget. The workshops are designed to give your company a great head start in the right direction and give you access to successful and inspirational businesswomen, to learn from their collective knowledge and experience. The workshops will take place at JPC brand strategy firm in Brixton and will be a relaxed informal gathering of like-minded peers._

_Armed with an invigorated branding approach you'll have a few weeks to prepare for the pitch panel event and celebration on completing the programme. A Mentor advice and judging panel will select the best business plans with a Silver, Gold and Platinum award (winners will receive cash injections for seed funding). This excellent opportunity allows all participants to hone and showcase their business ideas and share in success with friends, family and local community leaders. The Awards Evening will take place in a well renowned venue in Central London, to be advised closer to the date.

Brand Amplifier is a pro-bono initiative designed to assist, inspire and build confidence for emerging female entrepreneurs in London. Weʼre turning up the volume on start-up businesses to help you communicate your business vision more effectively and to grow your company exponentially.
_
Workshops will take place:
Workshop 1: Tues Sept 16th - 6PM to 8PM
Workshop 2: Tues Sept 23rd - 6PM to 8PM
Workshop 3: Tues Sept 30th - 6PM to 8PM
Workshop 4: Tues Oct 7th - 6PM to 8PM

Applications close July 28th at midnight and finalists will be notified shortly thereafter.  
I confirm that if selected as a finalist I am available to attend all four workshops.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2014)

Car crash by Loughborough Junction on Saturday. I'm guessing there was a car chase involved given the amount of cop cars around.


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 21, 2014)

This site on the south side of Coldharbour Lane in the middle of Loughborough Jn is up for sale for redevelopment - looks like a pretty standard flats-above-a-shop type proposal


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 21, 2014)

Actually the planning permission being sought for the ground floor appears to be B1 which would be office use. So, not a shop.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2014)

If


goldengraham said:


> Actually the planning permission being sought for the ground floor appears to be B1 which would be office use. So, not a shop.


If you mean between the bed shop and Sunshine Arts - didn't someone try to get permission for some sort of school-type use last year?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Actually the planning permission being sought for the ground floor appears to be B1 which would be office use. So, not a shop.


It's been a photographic studio on of the ground floor and associated offices upstairs for the past 8 or 9 years (and still is).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's been a photographic studio on of the ground floor and associated offices upstairs for the past 8 or 9 years (and still is).


Why is VAT chargeable on the purchase price? Are they charging for the service of applying for an obtaining planning permission or what?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Why is VAT chargeable on the purchase price? Are they charging for the service of applying for an obtaining planning permission or what?


I'm no expert on this but basically, all residential and commercial property is exempt form VAT but you can opt to remove the exemption if you want to be able to reclaim VAT on your refurbishment costs, etc.. I'm guessing (and it really is just a big guess) that the current owners' business was not very big when they bought the building so they did not need to be VAT registered, and so opting in was the only way to get VAT back on their refurbishment. Problem is, when you come to sell it, you have to charge VAT on the sale price. This affects marketability because only VAT registered purchasers will be able to claim the tax back.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2014)

Great to see some of the LJAG crew dancing to the DJ set at the Effra Social last night!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 22, 2014)

The old Coast Bar has just opened as a cafe. Looks nice and clean and the folks there seem friendly. Had a nice beer and coffee in the sunshine on the patio. Didn't try any foodbut the cakes look nice.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> The old Coast Bar has just opened as a cafe. Looks nice and clean and the folks there seem friendly. Had a nice beer and coffee in the sunshine on the patio. Didn't try any foodbut the cakes look nice.


Do you mean greasy spoon type cafe (Johnnies/Barneys) or something a bit more effete serving chocolate brownies etc? Either way it's nice to have the place open again.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> The old Coast Bar has just opened as a cafe. Looks nice and clean and the folks there seem friendly. Had a nice beer and coffee in the sunshine on the patio. Didn't try any foodbut the cakes look nice.


Ooh, that's good news. What's it called now?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Do you mean greasy spoon type cafe (Johnnies/Barneys) or something a bit more effete serving chocolate brownies etc? Either way it's nice to have the place open again.



More the latter - cakes and sandwiches.  Might try and get there for lunch tomorrow.

Not sure of the name - they dont have a sign up so it was written on a balckboard out the front in swirly writing that I didnt take the time to decipher.  Think it begins with "U" for what that's worth!

Only thing that nagged at back of my mind was that there's a bit of a surfeit of coffee places now so hope this isn't bad news for the blue thingy by the station.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Only thing that nagged at back of my mind was that there's a bit of a surfeit of coffee places now so hope this isn't bad news for the blue thingy by the station.


That would be a shame. That place serves fantastic coffee - far better than Federation - but self promotion isn't exactly their greatest strength.


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2014)

I went into that vintage place today.  Its brilliant- and the guy who owns it is lovely.  Had a really good chat, he showed us pictures of his flat, which looks amazing, and we bought a couple of bits.  He has 6 (I think) blue fibreglass sharks from Selfridges at the moment- they are about 7 foot ling.  I am trying to figure out what I can do with a fibreglass shark… There must be something


----------



## billythefish (Jul 28, 2014)

Manter said:


> I went into that vintage place today.  Its brilliant- and the guy who owns it is lovely.  Had a really good chat, he showed us pictures of his flat, which looks amazing, and we bought a couple of bits.  He has 6 (I think) blue fibreglass sharks from Selfridges at the moment- they are about 7 foot ling.  I am trying to figure out what I can do with a fibreglass shark… There must be something


 ?


----------



## citydreams (Jul 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Just had another press release talking about a start up venture which will be  supported by J.P. Morgan, and relates to the "focus on the global banks regeneration priorities in Loughborough Junction.*"*



JP Morgan have been playing out their social conscience in LJ for a good few years now, through the London Community Foundation.   Seen some really good work in the community as a result, and have helped keep LJAG's head above water a number of times


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2014)

General LJ photo update:




^Former Coast Bar as mentioned above, plant boxes and "cafe" sign but not looking particularly open this afternoon.






^Cycle shop, also not looking very open this afternoon


 

Shop unit next to Blessed has sign in window saying "Second Time Around" and some chaps inside assembling a collection of various (I assume) secondhand items; I am guessing this is just temporary though.




 

Former "Harriers" pub site - new housing block now taking shape (see also dedicated thread)


----------



## goldengraham (Aug 6, 2014)

The 'Made in Loughborough Junction' posters under the bridge opposite the bike shop have been ripped down and replaced with a massive silver advertising hoarding – nice work, Network Rail (I assume...)


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> The 'Made in Loughborough Junction' posters under the bridge opposite the bike shop have been ripped down and replaced with a massive silver advertising hoarding – nice work, Network Rail (I assume...)


FFS.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2014)

In a new marketing initiative there are now some bikes on display outside the cycle place.

Still eschewing any signage, however, and the metal-barred gate on the door remains closed.


----------



## goldengraham (Aug 26, 2014)

Another overturned car in middle of Loughborough Jn early on Monday morning. Couldn't tell if anyone had been seriously hurt but the pedestrian crossing control has been flattened again.


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2014)

(((loughborough junction)))


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2014)

Note: I've moved all the posts about the Higgs Triangle development into a separate thread here.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2014)

"LJ WW1" event this Saturday

also more info here

http://www.ljww1.org/


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2014)

The & Bridges event yesterday was excellent. More pics here: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...estival-cambria-bridge-loughborough-junction/


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> --.


Sorry, but you really can't throw around accusations like that so I've had to delete your post.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 7, 2014)

That looks great.

I'm really annoyed with myself that I forgot it was on.


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 7, 2014)

editor said:


> Sorry, but you really can't throw around accusations like that so I've had to delete your post.


Fair enough, I posted in anger. I wasn't accusing him though but the speculation remains. He was very weird to us.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 7, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> Fair enough, I posted in anger. I wasn't accusing him though but the speculation remains. He was very weird to us.



Shell-shock probably


----------



## prunus (Sep 8, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The planning application appears to be 2007 approved 2008. Isn't there a rule about permission lapsing? - although maybe the applicant just has to argue that "work started" within the approved period.



There sure is, work must start within 3 years from the date of the approval.  Albeit you can then pretty much take as long as you like after 'starting'.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

The scented garden is looking lovely at the moment. It won't look so good when the inevitable supermarket is stuck on top of it. 

















http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...unction-in-full-bloom-but-the-axe-is-looming/


----------



## Dan U (Sep 8, 2014)

That garden is lovely looking.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 8, 2014)

Thats a shame about the garden.  I didnt realise the plot was privately owned - had assumed that it was owned by the council


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2014)

I've moved the Loughborough House redevelopment posts to a separate thread:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ghborough-house-loughborough-junction.327224/


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2014)

There's an angry person commentating on this article about another supermarket taking the place of the scented garden


miminme
Posted September 9, 2014 at 11:57 AM
thank god someones building some chain retail there, hopefully the first world can come finally to loughborough junction


Posted September 9, 2014 at 12:29 PM
ive read the objections of this development by the Loughborough Junction Action Group, which are laughable, the objections are so unsubstantial that youd think someone on it has some vested interest in this development not going ahead, especially with the pathetic comment “The shop sinage is not in keeping with the surrounding area” which i can only understand to mean it is either spelt correctly and not derelict


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2014)

editor said:


> There's an angry person commentating on this article about another supermarket taking the place of the scented garden
> 
> 
> miminme
> ...



...sounds like they'd be happier living somewhere else.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ...sounds like they'd be happier living somewhere else.



Good point about crap signage though, all over London.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Good point about crap signage though, all over London.


i don't mind if signage contains bad spelling or if it takes liberties with the queens english, thats something that gives an area a unique character which is something I find preferable to the bland corporatised streetscape that comes with the incursion of chain retail.....the other bit about the first world coming to LJ is  quite offensive if you think about it.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> i don't mind if signage contains bad spelling or if it takes liberties with the queens english, thats something that gives an area a unique character which is something I find preferable to the bland corporatised streetscape that comes with the incursion of chain retail



That's a false dilemma.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 10, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That's a false dilemma.


...it's a preference,


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2014)

I know there is general enthusiasm for all thing pop-up on U75:

Pop up restaurant to run in Loughborough Junction in aid of the Loughborough Farm




"We are very excited to be holding our very first pop up restaurant on Saturday 27 September 2014 at 7pm at Harbour Cycles, 200 Coldharbour Lane, SE5 9QH.

Join us for a fundraising feast designed around the freshest of ingredients grown by the volunteers of Loughborough Farm, just a stone's throw away from where you'll be sitting down to enjoy a three course meal prepared by local chef, and grow leader on the farm, Ed Versluys. Ed will be drawing on influences from the Mediterranean and the West Indies to create each dish.

You will have the opportunity to take part in a pre-dinner tour of Loughborough Farm at 6.15pm (the farm is on Loughborough Road, opposite Wyck Gardens, SW9 7UR).

Limited tickets are available at a cost of £20 per person, plus booking fee, in aid of Loughborough Farm. Book your ticket now. Bring your own wine. If you are a vegetarian please let us know in advance by emailing ljactiongroup@gmail.com.

The pop up is part of Urban Food Fortnight - 12-28 Sept - please check out what else is going on across London and locally."

Not me - just passing on the information


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I know there is general enthusiasm for all thing pop-up on U75:
> 
> Pop up restaurant to run in Loughborough Junction in aid of the Loughborough Farm
> 
> ...


I'll give it a plug on B Buzz because I want it to do well but pop up foodie things aren't for me.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 19, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Urban Food Fortnight





CH1 said:


> Ed will be drawing on influences from the Mediterranean and the West Indies to create each dish.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Rushy said:


>


I'm "twixt the gentocracy" so to speak. Don't blame me!


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2014)

The bit where Flaxman Rd meets Coldharbour Lane has always intrigued me. 

Was there some railway related building here?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep, that's where the Eastbound platform on the Denmark Hill curve used to be

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoo...FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Yep, that's where the Eastbound platform on the Denmark Hill curve used to be
> 
> http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoo...FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Ah it looks like that might have been the platform entrance. 

There's an awful lot of F's in that URL, by the way


----------



## Crispy (Sep 23, 2014)

It seems to need them!


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 23, 2014)

It's an F-ing long link


----------



## ringo (Sep 25, 2014)

editor said:


> The bit where Flaxman Rd meets Coldharbour Lane has always intrigued me.



aka the Loughborough Junction urinal


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's a pic of the new Ulupica cafe/restaurant (formerly the Enterprise). It seems to have a strong south American theme.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Sep 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's a pic of the new Ulupica cafe/restaurant (formerly the Enterprise). It seems to have a strong south American theme.
> 
> View attachment 61788


I've only been there in the morning - not very South American then, Italian coffee and croissants but very pleasant.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> I've only been there in the morning - not very South American then, Italian coffee and croissants but very pleasant.


I meant in the bar section (to the right). What was the coffee like in the cafe bit?


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Sep 29, 2014)

editor said:


> I meant in the bar section (to the right). What was the coffee like in the cafe bit?


Very nice Lavazza. I'll have to go and check it out at another time of day.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope it's OK with everyone, but I've spun the Loughborough Junction public space improvements posts into a separate thread seeing as it's a fairly major project.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...pace-improvements-consultation-begins.327812/


----------



## davidaheath (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmmm, don't know if this is allowed so feel free to delete if I'm violating some kind of rule.

Don't suppose anyone from the local area wants a sweet IKEA computer work station thing?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/20111323

Switched up to a hot new model so looking to get rid of this one. It's in dope condition, no dents or anything like that, but I can't be arsed taking a photo of it so you'll have to trust me. Anyway, I don't want to sell it, I want to get rid of it, so it's free. You'll have to collect it, though. Anyone living nearby that wants one of these bad motherfuckers hit me up and it's yours. I'm usually in weekends or evenings but if you're around this week I'm working from home so holler at me.

In other LJ news is there anywhere nearby that sells plants or is that place by North Dulwich station the best?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

Croxted rd gsrden centre?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 1, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Croxted rd gsrden centre?



Both are good.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2014)

I've a feeling that the Loughborough farm project and/or the community garden thing in Ruskin Park sometimes sell plants. Not sure though. There are the community greenhouses in brockwell park as well.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> Hmmm, don't know if this is allowed so feel free to delete if I'm violating some kind of rule.
> 
> Don't suppose anyone from the local area wants a sweet IKEA computer work station thing?
> 
> ...


Post in the recycle forum and you'll have more luck...


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Oct 2, 2014)

If you haven't already, check out this TFL consultation.

*tfl.gov.uk/bakerloo-extension*

I'm urging them to make the Camberwell - Peckham Rye option their primary option.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Oct 3, 2014)

More consultationy stuff...





Carnegie Library
188 Herne Hill Road
LONDON


SE24 0AG
020 7926 6050

03/10/2014
Carnegie Library - help shape the future

---

An independent organisation, called the Carnegie Library Project group is arranging a consultation on a number of options that they have been developing, on proposed future uses of the building. The options appraisal work was funded by the Council. The proposals do not relate to the provision of the library service. They do however relate to where the library would be located in the building. The proposals only address the transfer of the property not the library service which would continue to be run and managed by the Council.

Lambeth libraries encourages you to attend the exhibition of the options, currently on view in the library until mid November and make your views known to the Carnegie Library Project group, who are leading on the exhibition and consultation process. If you do not feel your views have been heard or you would prefer to make your views on the options known to the Council, please contact Chris Sipidias on csipidias@lambeth.gov.uk or leave your comments with staff at the library

It would be helpful if you could encourage friends and neighbours to attend the exhibition and make their views known.


Kind regards
Lambeth Libraries


----------



## davidaheath (Oct 3, 2014)

I need some new excuses for the guy in the blue sweater who sits on those plant box things and asks for change for like sixteen hours a day. Just kidding. Feel sorry for him, but seriously, I can't tell whether he's trolling me now or not. He must recognise me. Literally every day I'm like, no sorry mate, sometimes even three or four times in a single day. I wear headphones quite a lot but I hate doing that pretend not to listen thing. It's so obvious. Everyone knows you can hear. Like at work when I'm wearing headphones and my boss is calling me and I'm thinking *don't look - be cool - JUST DON'T FUCKING REACT OK* but I swear it's obvious I can hear. Sometimes I'm not even playing music.

Anyway, yesterday I walked to Moreley's department store and asked for change and then I bought some towels or something (what the fuck was I thinking; I got like three towels already! How many towels does a person need? Sure they're pretty good towels and they were reduced, but, you know?) and then when I was walking back he wasn't in his usual spot and I was like oh and then I rounded the corner onto Flaxman and almost bumped into him coming the other way carrying what looked like a packet of cement or some shit over his shoulder trying to look as casual as you like but there was a look in his eye; a look of panic, like, oh shit gotta get this cement somewhere. Dunno where but just move, kid.

Anyway, if anyone is missing some cement.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2014)

Thought that story was going to end on a life-affirming note, like on buzzfeed


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> I need some new excuses for the guy in the blue sweater who sits on those plant box things and asks for change for like sixteen hours a day.


If it's who I'm thinking he and his mates live in 16-20 Cambria Road which seems to be a hostel for alcoholics/substance abusers.

I would expect he's already on the highest rate of ESA plus DLA/PIP so I doubt you need to feel guilty about blanking him.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 4, 2014)

CH1 said:


> If it's who I'm thinking he and his mates live in 16-20 Cambria Road which seems to be a hostel for alcoholics/substance abusers.
> 
> I would expect he's already on the highest rate of ESA plus DLA/PIP so I doubt you need to feel guilty about blanking him.


How would you know what benefits he is or isn't getting? What makes you think he is getting the highest rate and receiving additional top ups?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> How would you know what benefits he is or isn't getting? What makes you think he is getting the highest rate and receiving additional top ups?


I made an assumption - if someone has access to this type of specialist housing they will have "access to services" part of whose job is to sort out such benefits for the service user.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 4, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I made an assumption - if someone has access to this type of specialist housing they will have "access to services" part of whose job is to sort out such benefits for the service user.


If he is entitled to those benefits in the first place, Being a drug addict/alcoholic doe's not automatically entitle you to any sort of benefit, extra or "the highest rate". Have you seen the claim form for Dla/Pip? Its all about gaining enough points by answering questions about your illness. He wont score zilch for declaring himself a drug addict. It is also possible that he has to pay a service charge and contribute towards his rent which could be a third of his weekly benefit. Anyway i'm sure once the money moves in said beggar will be arrested or moved on to a less desirable area. Not my problem guvnor.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> If he is entitled to those benefits in the first place, Being a drug addict/alcoholic doe's not automatically entitle you to any sort of benefit, extra or "the highest rate". Have you seen the claim form for Dla/Pip? Its all about gaining enough points by answering questions about your illness. He wont score zilch for declaring himself a drug addict. It is also possible that he has to pay a service charge and contribute towards his rent which could be a third of his weekly benefit. Anyway i'm sure once the money moves in said beggar will be arrested or moved on to a less desirable area. Not my problem guvnor.


The money is already there - and so are St Mungos or whoever it is. They co-exist. Are you objecting to me objecting to begging or what?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 4, 2014)

CH1 said:


> The money is already there - and so are St Mungos or whoever it is. They co-exist. Are you objecting to me objecting to begging or what?


No, I am just putting you straight on your assumptions.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> No, I am just putting you straight on your assumptions.


Well it is true I have never seen a DLA or PIP application form, so I guess my expectations re the benefit rates were a bit of a knee jerk reaction.

I originally responded to davidaheath because I too feel bad (and sad)  when ignoring/refusing people when they beg.

Putting my tongue in my cheek I could suggest LJAG should run assertiveness courses for local residents who have emotional problems dealing with begging.

I shouldn't wonder if LJAG, Lambeth Council and London Community Founation could rustle up a grant for a few sessions of community training.

Notwithstanding the fact that the authorities closed the Maudsley Emergency Clinc, the Effra Day Centre and no doubt other resources for people at the sharp end of life.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2014)

I went to see "Warrior Studios" on Lambeth Open weekend.

They are a friendly bunch who have used an arch for studio space for twenty plus years. 

They run it as a collective.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I went to see "Warrior Studios" on Lambeth Open weekend.
> 
> They are a friendly bunch who have used an arch for studio space for twenty plus years.
> 
> They run it as a collective.


I went there too - I'll post up some photos tomorrow.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> I went to see "Warrior Studios" on Lambeth Open weekend.
> 
> They are a friendly bunch who have used an arch for studio space for twenty plus years.
> 
> They run it as a collective.


Me too. Mentioned on the Chitter Chatter thread. Lovely people and really great work.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to miss the scented garden when it's gone. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/loughborough-junctions-scented-community-garden/

Photos from Warrior Studios here: 


























Loads more: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/10/...ns-its-doors-for-lambeth-open-2014-in-photos/


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 14, 2014)

Work seems to have begun on renovating the ground floor of the old Crown (Mucky Duck) pub. Think someone said it was going to become a Co-op?


----------



## prunus (Oct 14, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Work seems to have begun on renovating the ground floor of the old Crown (Mucky Duck) pub. Think someone said it was going to become a Co-op?



Yes, or certainly last I heard.

And thank goodness - if there's one thing we don't have enough of in Loughborough Junction it's small supermarkets.  I personally like to have one for each day of the week, plus several spare, in case I need to visit twice in a day.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 15, 2014)

prunus said:


> Yes, or certainly last I heard.
> 
> And thank goodness - if there's one thing we don't have enough of in Loughborough Junction it's small supermarkets.  I personally like to have one for each day of the week, plus several spare, in case I need to visit twice in a day.


 
You can never be too rich, too thin, or have enough convenience stores.

But what we do have, is too many empty tatty spaces. So while I may not welcome another minimart, I'm happy to see a building in use.


----------



## Leo Chesterton (Oct 17, 2014)

---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Nicholas 
Date: 16 October 2014 18:01
Subject: FoRP news: Please support investment in Ruskin Park
To: Nicholas 


The council is currently consulting on possible investment in Ruskin Park, this will
inform decisions to invest in the park, so please respond to support the proposed
investment of £750,000 in our Stable block project to convert the block into a cafe
and community resource/meeting space. This project could lead to further improvements
such as investments in sports facilities. 

The consultation is at:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/consultations/lambeth-parks-five-year-investment-plan
The deadline is 31st October.

Some possible reasons to support the project are:
* because this project will increase use of the park, therefore improving health and wellbeing
* the conversion will also potentially provide an income stream for the park to support further improvements,
* it will provide facilities for youth clubs and many different social and community activities, which
are lacking in the area
* because Ruskin Park has not received the level of funds that other large parks in the area have received,
so that investment is overdue.

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Nicholas
> Date: 16 October 2014 18:01
> Subject: FoRP news: Please support investment in Ruskin Park
> ...


A 55 page PDF document for users to trawl through!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 17, 2014)

Leo Chesterton said:


> ---------- Forwarded message ----------
> From: Nicholas
> Date: 16 October 2014 18:01
> Subject: FoRP news: Please support investment in Ruskin Park
> ...




I don't want more people to use the park. I love the quiet, tranquil and neighbourly feel it has. I don't want no Brixtonites invading our patch.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't want more people to use the park. I love the quiet, tranquil and neighbourly feel it has. I don't want no Brixtonites invading our patch.


It won't be Brixtonites. It'll be gentrification and new developments bringing more people to the park.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 17, 2014)

editor said:


> It won't be Brixtonites. It'll be gentrification and new developments bringing more people to the park.


With their dirty Coop and Tesco convenience store shopping no doubt.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2014)

Does gentrification increase park usage?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Does gentrification increase park usage?


I imagine large-scale residential developments with no gardens on former industrial sites may have an impact of the amount of people in an area, and therefore will quite likely have an impact on usage levels of nearby parks.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2014)

Loughborough Junction to host a ‘pop up’ Christmas market on Saturday 6th December – Stallholders invited to apply - if anyone's interested.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 22, 2014)

editor said:


> Loughborough Junction to host a ‘pop up’ Christmas market on Saturday 6th December – Stallholders invited to apply - if anyone's interested.


 
Pop ups!


----------



## se5 (Oct 31, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Work seems to have begun on renovating the ground floor of the old Crown (Mucky Duck) pub. Think someone said it was going to become a Co-op?



Yes I saw today that they were advertising vacancies for the new Loughborough Junction shop in the window of the Co-Op in Camberwell


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a public exhibition/consultation at Carnegie Library on Herne Hill Road over the next few weeks regarding plans to take the library building into community ownership. The aim is to transfer the building into the ownership of a public trust to safeguard its future from further cuts to Lambeth's library budget, and is being formulated with the council's financial support. The library service would remain at the core of the building but for the project to succeed, other commercial uses for the building's at-present vastly underused space would also need be developed. 

If you're a user of the library or live locally, please make an effort to check the plans out - there are a few options on the table and the views of local people are being encouraged. The consultation closes on 17 December (leaflet below).


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> There's a public exhibition/consultation at Carnegie Library on Herne Hill Road over the next few weeks regarding plans to take the library building into community ownership. The aim is to transfer the building into the ownership of a public trust to safeguard its future from further cuts to Lambeth's library budget, and is being formulated with the council's financial support. The library service would remain at the core of the building but for the project to succeed, other commercial uses for the building's at-present vastly underused space would also need be developed.
> 
> If you're a user of the library or live locally, please make an effort to check the plans out - there are a few options on the table and the views of local people are being encouraged. The consultation closes on 17 December (leaflet below).


In case you missed it, there's this on B Buzz:
Unison claim Lambeth Council is diverting public money to help fund library group containing ex-Labour Cllrs


----------



## critical1 (Nov 17, 2014)

For news on whats up at Loughborough Junction read this scandal over here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...mprovements-consultation-begins.327812/page-4


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2014)

Bouncer on the door of Ulupica and lights on inside - I'm concerned there might have been young people in there having fun or something - action must be taken.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 23, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Bouncer on the door of Ulupica and lights on inside - I'm concerned there might have been young people in there having fun or something - action must be taken.



Spotted this place on Friday. What is it?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Spotted this place on Friday. What is it?


A cafe as far as I understand (haven't been in yet) but they must have some kind of late licence as there was a post-midnight on there a few weeks back.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2014)

teuchter said:


>


"opening week this thursday, the first world finally comes to Loughborough junction" as some charming reader posted on B Buzz.

It still sucks that LJ has lost so many pubs.


----------



## davidaheath (Dec 5, 2014)

What happened to the nice man that ran Dollar chicken? Someone else has taken over and it's upsetting because my portions have become less favourable. Especially the previously generous cheese with chips option. Tried asking the current dude in there what happened to him but I don't think he got what I was trying to say. Looked at me like I'd just ordered a tray of dicks or something.

Looking forward to seeing what Co-Op have to offer.
Reckon that could be it for the Costcutter, next door though.
They don't even have sour cream.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2014)

I noticed the other day, looking at where the new door for the co-op has been boshed through, that the white-painted bit of the facade is actually maroon coloured glazed tiles, painted over.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 5, 2014)

editor said:


> "opening week this thursday, the first world finally comes to Loughborough junction" as some charming reader posted on B Buzz.
> 
> It still sucks that LJ has lost so many pubs.



It looks so much better now that the hoarding that surrounded the not-used-pub has been removed. As a resident of the area, I welcome this


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 5, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> Reckon that could be it for the Costcutter, next door though.



Their milk is really expensive, 60p a pint. Boris Johnson would be outraged, if he knew how much a pint of milk cost.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2014)

goldengraham said:


> Their milk is really expensive, 60p a pint. Boris Johnson would be outraged, if he knew how much a pint of milk cost.


Not really competitive with Tescos Express then (£1 for 4 pints).


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Not really competitive with Tescos Express then (£1 for 4 pints).


I shudder to think of the economies undertaken to produce milk that cheap.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2014)

editor said:


> I shudder to think of the economies undertaken to produce milk that cheap.


Actually you can hear all about it on "Farming Today" on Radio 4 at 5.30 am from time to time.

Apparently the likes of Tescos impose the price cuts on the farmers, but retain the supermarket profit margin (are we suprised?)

There are sporadic demonstrations by farmers - reported on Farming Today, and discussed on this website here: https://fairdealfooduk.wordpress.com/

One of the problems of very cheap milk is that it forces dairy farming into more inhumane directions - ever larger herds permanently fed anti biotic feed.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2014)

LJAG Xmas fayre at Sunshine Arts.

Good atmosphere and chatted to a couple of interesting people from LJAG.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2014)

Also bought a lovely embroidered hand made Christmas card made by these women. Its for a charity run as part of Sunshine Arts.




*Mulana – The Village and the Artisans*






> This project has developed from a research trip in October 2001, when SiA’s artistic director, Ray Mahabir, travelled to Jaisalmer in Rajasthan (West India) and spent several months living amongst the village people. The villages are made up of refugees from the 1971 Indo-Pak war that settled in the Jaisalmer district.
> 
> The Mulana village is 96 Km from Jaisalmer.  The village is situated in the middle of the Thar Desert where sometimes the drought can last up to five years. Our work involves 35 family groups where no English is spoken, there is no electricity or running water, health facilities are left to the local homeopathic methods and work and education is very rarely available.





> Supporting this project and purchasing these items will help support the families of these Artisans. The funds raised will allow SiA to continue the work in the village and allow us to produce more work which will benefit the women and their families, as the women earn 3-4 times more when they produce work for SiA rather than work for the local market.
> *Card, books and bags are on sale at our studios. *


----------



## se5 (Dec 7, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Not really competitive with Tescos Express then (£1 for 4 pints).



Co-Op offer a similar deal -  two 4 pint bottles for £2 which has resulted in farmers' protests as the price they get has obviously had to be lowered; I guess if they didnt price match Tesco they wouldnt sell any milk


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2014)

The co-op is open now. Possibly the best thing about it is that there's a free to use cash machine inside. No longer necessary to walk to Brixton or Camberwell to get cash. Hooray!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 12, 2014)

teuchter said:


> The co-op is open now. Possibly the best thing about it is that there's a free to use cash machine inside. No longer necessary to walk to Brixton or Camberwell to get cash. Hooray!



I've just been in the store. I think that the whole shop is really magnificent. Friendly staff, great prices, in date food. Totally adds to LJ


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2014)

ChrisSouth said:


> I've just been in the store. I think that the whole shop is really magnificent. Friendly staff, great prices, in date food. Totally adds to LJ


Some of their staff were handing out free sandwiches at LJ station yesterday.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 12, 2014)

editor said:


> Some of their staff were handing out free sandwiches at LJ station yesterday.



Bananas and apples and money off fresh fruit vouchers just now. Puts that rather vile Tesco to shame.


----------



## se5 (Dec 12, 2014)

The Co-Op seem to think they are located on Coldharbour Road in their promotional leaflet (despite the map showing it clearly as Coldharbour Lane)

"Come and see your new Loughborough Junction Coldharbour Road Co-Operative food store..."


----------



## CH1 (Dec 12, 2014)

se5 said:


> The Co-Op seem to think they are located on Coldharbour Road in their promotional leaflet (despite the map showing it clearly as Coldharbour Lane)
> 
> "Come and see your new Loughborough Junction Coldharbour Road Co-Operative food store..."


Autocorrect is soo aggressive these days....


----------



## davidaheath (Dec 13, 2014)

I have never been so excited about going to a Co-Op.

Do they have Dragon Stout?


----------



## davidaheath (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, it's been about four hours now since I first visited the new Loughborough Junction Co-Op and I have to say my life has improved almost twelve thousand percent in the intervening time period. First up, I walk in the door and some dude hands me a packet of free cookies. BAM! Free cookies. Free, like it wasn't even a thing. He even said "here have these free cookies" and I just stared into his kind eyes in utter confusion like he'd stamped on a cat. If this sounds good then hold on a second people because things get even better. Next up I notice the free cash machine by the door and I do this thing where I slowly reach up to my earphone cable and press the little button to pause my music like some dramatic moment in a film. It was here that my eyes started watering. Also, my temples were boiling hot by this point. Could this be the greatest place I had ever been? Contemplating this, I turn towards the middle aisle and what do I see? A face painter. A goddamn face painter in the supermarket. I can't be sure but I think this is where I passed out. When I eventually came to I continued with my shopping in a sensible manner and spent like £30 on basically nothing at all that I needed (I already did my shopping a day before ... even bought a toothbrush and some Lemsip just because I was so excited).

The only downsides are that they do not sell Red Stripe or Dragon Stout, and there is no £2.99 wine option.

On my way out I squeezed some bread to show my appreciation.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 13, 2014)

The Co-op is probably the only organisation that would be wholeheartedly delighted if the Higgs development is approved tout de suite!


----------



## prunus (Dec 15, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> Well, it's been about four hours now since I first visited the new Loughborough Junction Co-Op and I have to say my life has improved almost twelve thousand percent in the intervening time period. First up, I walk in the door and some dude hands me a packet of free cookies. BAM! Free cookies. Free, like it wasn't even a thing. He even said "here have these free cookies" and I just stared into his kind eyes in utter confusion like he'd stamped on a cat. If this sounds good then hold on a second people because things get even better. Next up I notice the free cash machine by the door and I do this thing where I slowly reach up to my earphone cable and press the little button to pause my music like some dramatic moment in a film. It was here that my eyes started watering. Also, my temples were boiling hot by this point. Could this be the greatest place I had ever been? Contemplating this, I turn towards the middle aisle and what do I see? A face painter. A goddamn face painter in the supermarket. I can't be sure but I think this is where I passed out. When I eventually came to I continued with my shopping in a sensible manner and spent like £30 on basically nothing at all that I needed (I already did my shopping a day before ... even bought a toothbrush and some Lemsip just because I was so excited).
> 
> The only downsides are that they do not sell Red Stripe or Dragon Stout, and there is no £2.99 wine option.
> 
> On my way out I squeezed some bread to show my appreciation.



They do sell Dragon Stout, £1.39 a bottle. It's in the 'international foods' section rather than with the other beers.


----------



## davidaheath (Dec 15, 2014)

I'M HYPERVENTILATING AGAIN


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2014)

davidaheath said:


> I'M HYPERVENTILATING AGAIN


Sounds like you should buy one (Dragon Stout that is).
FWIW the cheapest prices for the casual shopper (of cans anyway) are at Costcutter next door to the Co-op.


----------



## bolgerp (Dec 16, 2014)

Does anyone know of a decent dry cleaners in or around the Loughborough Junction area which open before 8 and stay open until around 6 or so (not asking for much, I know)? There used to be one on the Junction itself but I think this closed quite some time ago. A quick search on the internet shows "A to Zee" on Loughborough Road, which is completely in the wrong directions for me en route to work (and only opens at 8 am) or "Kings" on Coldharbour Lane which opens at 8.30. I am normally in work by then.  I currently drag my dry cleaning onto the train (which is an effort in itself given how overcrowded the trains from L Junction are in the morning) and drop it off at Scotts in City Thameslink. I am looking to avoid having to do this.... any info/suggestions gratefully accepted.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 18, 2014)

Checked out the new Coop shop. I am Coop member. I would much prefer to buy my groceries from Coop store.

Its clean and bright with friendly staff.

I use the ones in the West End. There is also a new big one at Ludgate Circus I have not used yet.

This is the smallest Coop shop I have used. Which is unfortunate as it restricts them a bit. There is more of a range at the larger stores. Also at larger stores they have one cabinet they put all that weeks special offers in. Which I always check out.

Occasionally I use the Tescos in LJ. I notice for a small Tesco they have a lot of their cheaper lines. The only problem with the Coop shop in LJ is that a lot of the goods look pricey for the area.

I did find 4 can pack of Coop lager for just over £2. Which was a good buy.


----------



## thatguyhex (Dec 19, 2014)

You can now explore World War I in Loughborough Junction via an augmented reality app: the Loughborough Junction World War 1 Project. There's a post on the Dialling the History blog about the author's experience of trying it out.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 23, 2014)

I now like my new Coop store. Been there several times. In evenings they reduce prices on produce that is near use by date. So pick up some bargains.


----------



## Spyfly (Dec 29, 2014)

Lets not forget it was Andrew Walker who discovered, researched and got approval to clear this area of land. Until then this land was thought to belong to Network rail.
Andrew Walker was the programme manager for the refurbishment works who blew the whistle on URH for their misuse of public funds. 
He paid for his honesty by loosing his job after a year of hell.

Maybe a little plaque of recognition would not go a miss.   
He also got the funding for Styles Gardens  community gardens.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2014)

Spyfly said:


> Lets not forget it was Andrew Walker who discovered, researched and got approval to clear this area of land. Until then this land was thought to belong to Network rail.
> Andrew Walker was the programme manager for the refurbishment works who blew the whistle on URH for their misuse of public funds.
> He paid for his honesty by loosing his job after a year of hell.
> 
> ...



Which land?


----------



## Tolpuddle (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh, dear, Thatcher was worried about Police credibility

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-30600064


----------



## Spyfly (Dec 30, 2014)

the land where the farm is!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2014)

Spyfly said:


> the land where the farm is!



I understand now.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2014)

Proposal for new pedestrian crossing.

More info here



> Residents are concerned about the speed of vehicles along Coldharbour Lane and the lack of safe crossing points on this section of the road so we are proposing a new zebra crossing and other measures.
> 
> The Council is proposing a new zebra crossing on Coldharbour Lane just west of its junction with Loughborough Park and Shakespeare Road. We are also proposing to narrow the width of the entrances to Loughborough Park and Shakespeare Road, introduce side road raised tables and plant trees.
> 
> ...


----------



## thatguyhex (Jan 1, 2015)

"Build out kerb". Not "change to protected cycle lane". Great job, Lambeth. Visionary urban design as usual.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 1, 2015)

But a protected cycle lane on CHL would require removing all the parking!
Can't be having that!


----------



## leanderman (Jan 2, 2015)

Crispy said:


> But a protected cycle lane on CHL would require removing all the parking!
> Can't be having that!



It's clearly a car area anyway - if the petition against pedestrianisation is anything to go by!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> It's clearly a car area anyway - if the petition against pedestrianisation is anything to go by!


Coldharbour Lane is a different case from Loughborough Road.

A zebra crossing would be an enhancement on a busy road near 3 bus stops where 5 bus routes intersect - 35,45,345,P4,P5.

As to the issue of built out kerbs and protected cycle lanes - I think that might add to the existing intermittent traffic jams caused when something blocks the road in between Shakespeare Road and Loughborough/Hinton Roads. They should look at that traffic issue before doing something which might make it worse.

As usual - why can't Lambeth introduce a simple cheap alteration (i.e. the zebra crossing) and see how it goes.

Why does everything have to be made much more expensive and complicated?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> As to the issue of built out kerbs and protected cycle lanes - I think that might add to the existing intermittent traffic jams caused when something blocks the road in between Shakespeare Road and Loughborough/Hinton Roads. They should look at that traffic issue before doing something which might make it worse.



You are demonstrating the point I am making! 

Why should the needs of drivers come first?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You are demonstrating the point I am making!
> Why should the needs of drivers come first?


So what happens when 3 Camberwell-bound buses get jammed here in a line then? Disgorge their passengers and make them walk I suppose?


----------



## davidaheath (Jan 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So what happens when 3 Camberwell-bound buses get jammed here in a line then? Disgorge their passengers and make them walk I suppose?



Nah mate they can all get minicabs from Ackee Tree.

Who made that map anyway looks like it was done in MS Paint or something. I think the best thing to do would be to build a subway. Can even put plants in there and lay grass down, you know? Like a garden subway. Get someone to cut the ribbon on opening day and make a big song and dance about it. Can someone give Joanna Lumley a call?


----------



## leanderman (Jan 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> So what happens when 3 Camberwell-bound buses get jammed here in a line then? Disgorge their passengers and make them walk I suppose?



I'm not talking about buses, but about our car culture - and the lack of proper cycle lanes and crossings.

The movement of vehicles takes priority over (non-polluting and healthier) pedestrians and bicycles.

You can seen this in other places in Brixton:

The lengthy waits - and short crossing times - on some pedestrian crossings.

The fact that TfL is blocking a crossing already paid for by Sainsbury outside the chain's larger Water Lane store - all in order not to slow cars.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 2, 2015)

leanderman said:


> I'm not talking about buses, but about our car culture - and the lack of proper cycle lanes and crossings.
> The movement of vehicles takes priority over (non-polluting and healthier) pedestrians and bicycles.
> You can seen this in other places in Brixton:
> The lengthy waits - and short crossing times - on some pedestrian crossings.
> The fact that TfL is blocking a crossing already paid for by Sainsbury outside the chain's larger Water Lane store - all in order not to slow cars.


The point I am trying to make is that Coldharbour Lane on the bendy bit is quite constricted anyway, not to mention deliveries for Loco and Tesco, 2 fast food joints, Barneys Cafe etc.

Adding even more constriction in addition to the proposed zebra crossing is asking for trouble in my opinion.

Having a zebra crossing is fine - and on its own surely much cheaper than with all those extra trimmings.

How about an idealised traffic management approach: make Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Road into a one-way gyratory system. Eliminate traffic problems, allow for extra trees, protected cycle ways and generously built-out kerbs (and antagonise both LJAG and LETRA in equal measure).

Sounds vexatious - but might do more for traffic, cyclists and pedestrians than the wretched Loughborough Farm Square.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> .
> 
> How about an idealised traffic management approach: make Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Road into a one-way gyratory system. Eliminate traffic problems, allow for extra trees, protected cycle ways and generously built-out kerbs (and antagonise both LJAG and LETRA in equal measure).
> 
> Sounds vexatious - but might do more for traffic, cyclists and pedestrians than the wretched Loughborough Farm Square.



LETRA might not be against traffic calming in the streets around the estate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The point I am trying to make is that Coldharbour Lane on the bendy bit is quite constricted anyway, not to mention deliveries for Loco and Tesco, 2 fast food joints, Barneys Cafe etc.
> 
> Adding even more constriction in addition to the proposed zebra crossing is asking for trouble in my opinion.
> 
> Having a zebra crossing is fine - and on its own surely much cheaper than with all those extra trimmings.



Loughborough road is a busy main road in morning. It also has cycle lane and road width restriction to slow traffic down on that stretch of road. Traffic has got used to it from what I have seen. 

Having followed leanderman posts on cars vs pedestrian/ cycling on other threads I have a lot of sympathy for where he is coming from. 

Narrowing down the road at that point will get traffic to slow down on that bendy section of the road. Car traffic tends to speed up on that section of the road despite not being able to see around the bend. So I can see the logic of the proposals as a traffic calming measure as well as a crossing point. That is how I read the plans. Just wished they had been more explicit about that. 

It puts the emphasis on pedestrians rather than cars.  I do not own a car and am unlikely to in future. I do cycle, walk or use public transport. Over Christmas when there is so much less car traffic on the roads its a much more pleasant experience getting around.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The point I am trying to make is that Coldharbour Lane on the bendy bit is quite constricted anyway, not to mention deliveries for Loco and Tesco, 2 fast food joints, Barneys Cafe etc.
> 
> Adding even more constriction in addition to the proposed zebra crossing is asking for trouble in my opinion.
> 
> ...



Where's the merit in deliberately antagonising LJAG and LETRA?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 4, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Where's the merit in deliberately antagonising LJAG and LETRA?


There isn't any. That was a throw-away sardonic remark whose significance would be apparent to anyone familiar with the Loughborough Road traffic management proposals - and the objections.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There isn't any. That was a throw-away sardonic remark whose significance would be apparent to anyone familiar with the Loughborough Road traffic management proposals - and the objections.



I'm quite familiar with them thanks. But the obvious nature of its sardonicity was clearly lost on me.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2015)

Luv Bro Junction 

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/peace-and-gandhi-street-art-at-luvbro-junction-london-sw9/


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 6, 2015)

editor said:


> Luv Bro Junction
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/peace-and-gandhi-street-art-at-luvbro-junction-london-sw9/


Lovely.  I have a painting by Morganico


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 7, 2015)

editor said:


> Luv Bro Junction
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/peace-and-gandhi-street-art-at-luvbro-junction-london-sw9/


 
It's great, but please note Brixtonbuzz, it's not Brixton! We LJers have our own distinct identity, and rightly proud of it.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> It's great, but please note Brixtonbuzz, it's not Brixton! We LJers have our own distinct identity, and rightly proud of it.


Just like this forum, Brixton Buzz covers Brixton and the surrounding area.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2015)

I think he is referring to this sentence:



> Not sure what the aliens have to do with a car wash in Brixton, but it looks mighty fine to us!



Also, it's SE24, not SW9.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I think he is referring to this sentence:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's SE24, not SW9.


That is correct, although large chunks of Loughborough Junction are SW9 which is, according to some, Stockwell.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2015)

"Antiques Junction" has had signs up saying closing down sale for the past little while. I feel sad for the guy if this means he's not been able to make a return. He has some ok stuff there.

Also, it looks like MDM Props might be in the process of moving out of their units in the Higgs estate (big lorry parked up outside with various bits of machinery in it, and bigger than usual pile of junk around their skip).


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

teuchter said:


> "Antiques Junction" has had signs up saying closing down sale for the past little while. I feel sad for the guy if this means he's not been able to make a return. He has some ok stuff there.


He's been furiously tweeting most days too. I've been meaning to go for ages.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2015)

Je Suis Charlie graffiti appears in Loughborough Junction


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2015)

The scented garden is looking in a right old state now. Does anyone know if it's coming back this year or is the site going to be developed shortly?






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...cented-community-garden-looks-grim-in-winter/


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Je Suis Charlie graffiti appears in Loughborough Junction




Glad you got photo of this. Saw it and went back next day to take photo and it had gone.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2015)

There's a new conspiracy type version there now. #charliefalseflag or something like that.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 24, 2015)

There's a strange looking shop with 'Second Time Around' printed on A4 paper in the window.  I see everyone stare in at the new merchandise in the window but no one ever goes in.  So I tried it and turns out there's a lovely man in there selling second hand/vintage clothes.  And bizarrely second hand baths, sinks and showers.  Still, it's worth going in and having a look next time you at the Co-op.  He said he's there mainly Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> There's a new conspiracy type version there now. #charliefalseflag or something like that.



Saw that. Will try to get photo tomorrow. Not sure what it means.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

I was in the newish bike shop "Harbour Cycles" on Friday. They were very helpful and sorted my bike out. Also did the work at a very reasonable price.

I went back today and asked if I could take these photos of shop and put it online here.

They also sell cheapish parts like tires. Also have other second parts when available. So are good for people on a budget. ie most of us. 

They sell reconditioned bikes. They strip second hand bikes down and replace parts as necessary. I had a look at a few and they are reasonably priced. Around £150 to £350. They looked like a good buy to me. There are not many bike shops that sell reconditioned bikes. They are good buy as new parts such as new chain and sprocket is almost like having a new bike for a lot less cost.

They have a coffee machine with decent cappuccino for around two quid.

I would recommend them. They are in LJ at 200 Coldharbour lane across the road from the Coop store.

http://harbourcycles.co.uk/


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2015)

A few more. I like the old bike on the wall and the cycle themed lights they made.


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 29, 2015)

The bit of Coldharbour Lane around the Tesco, the other grocery store and the chicken shop absolutely stank of rotten meat this morning


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 29, 2015)

I have meant to raise this for a while but keep forgetting. A friend of mine tried to buy a carpet from the carpet/mattress emporium on the corner a couple of days before Christmas -he was desperate for some and they seemed to be the only place open for miles. Although his carpet requirements were pretty basic (brown, cheap), he said they couldn't have been much less helpful - almost as if they didn't actually want to sell him one.

Has anyone else tried to buy anything from this place?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 29, 2015)

I went in there a bit ago when i was looking for a mattress. Had to wait a bit for the guy to finish some other business before he talked to me but seemed helpful enough. It's quite chaotic inside though.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 29, 2015)

Tried unsuccessfully to get a matress, didnt answer phone and were useless when I visited.  Went to Elephant and Castle in the end.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's a little feature on Harbour Cycles, fuelled by Gramsci's pics http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...rbour-lane-loughborough-junction-south-londn/


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's a little feature on Harbour Cycles, fuelled by Gramsci's pics http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/01/...rbour-lane-loughborough-junction-south-londn/



Thanks for doing this. Looks good.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

Spotted this planning notice yesterday.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2015)

As houses-that-look-like-office-blocks go, these ones on Wanless Road look better than some. At least there's some detail in the build.

The roof looks horrible though - like a couple of shipping containers have been plonked on top.


----------



## davesgcr (Feb 1, 2015)

_Peckham Rye, Loughborough , Elephant , St Paul's
Every morning the porter bawls 
The train grinds out and I gaze on lots 
Of sad back gardens and chimney pots 
Factory stacks and smoky haze 
Showering smuts on the close -packed way

But trapped and imprisoned as I may be ,
I Lift a latch and my thoughts run go free ......_

A poem by Bernard Moore (he goes on to describe the Liskeard - Looe line - ending with the porter's incantation - so commuter "Groundhog day" is still around - presume he got on at Nunhead or Lewisham ?

  Love it ...


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 67135
> Spotted this planning notice yesterday.
> View attachment 67136


Seems to be change a defunct beauty salon into ground floor office plus tart up the flats above. 

A bit odd that Lambeth Planning are lodging the application at the Tate Brixton rather than the Carnegie Library. Especially when they state the local society to consult is the Camberwell Society.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

Word on the street is that the Hardess St industrial estate (the one next to Whirled Arts/Cinema) has been/is being sold and the tenants given notice, suggesting it may be up for redevelopment. I've started a thread here.


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> As houses-that-look-like-office-blocks go, these ones on Wanless Road look better than some. At least there's some detail in the build.
> 
> The roof looks horrible though - like a couple of shipping containers have been plonked on top.
> 
> View attachment 67137


Like the tiling inserts.

Don't really understand the metal clad/set back from the edge top floor. Seen it a lot recently- does it let them go up another storey or something for some complicated planning reason? Crispy, teuchter, Rushy?


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

Is antique junction still open?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

It just makes it look (in the drawings at least) that the facade is a story lower than it really is. It's a mansard roof with a _really_ steep slope to it. _Really really_ steep. You do it in lead/zinc and draw it in a lighter shade of grey and the planners don't feel like they've been presented with a tall building. Also very easy to strike from the design if they make you take a floor off.


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

That makes sense. 

I mean it makes no fucking sense at all, but I understand


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

When it comes to getting planning permission at committee, a lot of strategy is based on the fact that councillors will have never seen the scheme and won't have read the briefing from the planning officers. They operate on instinct and bias and are easy prey for psychological tricks.

I'm sure I've wheeled this one out before, but Norman Foster's new extension to the British Museum (not the great court, but a new wing at the back) nearly got thrown out of committee because one of the councillors thought that the drawing of the site office portacabins was actually a drawing of the scheme and took great offence at the insensitive design. It took several minutes of patient argument to turn them round.


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2015)

The more I look at that photo the more disagreeable the mansard roof looks. It seems totally at odds with the rest of the building.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Is antique junction still open?


No.

Looks like the Higgs estate has been pretty much cleared out now. There's a kind of makeshift fence across the entrance.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

Manter said:


> Like the tiling inserts.
> 
> Don't really understand the metal clad/set back from the edge top floor. Seen it a lot recently- does it let them go up another storey or something for some complicated planning reason? Crispy, teuchter, Rushy?


It gives you an extra floor whilst reducing the apparent bulkiness. Imagine another floor of brick on top of the existing outer walls. It's also lighter so easier to built without the support of the brick wall under.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

editor said:


> The more I look at that photo the more disagreeable the mansard roof looks. It seems totally at odds with the rest of the building.


It looks taller than that detail would normally, I think.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

I think the top storey setback is a legitimate device when done well. I would agree that in this case it's too tall and consequently looks rather top heavy.

I prefer it to the Lambeth fashion of 10/20 years ago which was to do fake-olde style - with pitched roofs, which either constitute wasted space where a mansard storey could be, or produce compromised top floor rooms on account of the roof slope. Plus result in buildings that make you feel you're living in Noddy-land.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 2, 2015)

The funny thing is that the Victorian houses on Herne Hill Road already have proper mansards, which could quite easily have been emulated in form, if not detail.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The funny thing is that the Victorian houses on Herne Hill Road already have proper mansards, which could quite easily have been emulated in form, if not detail.


More relevant is the terrace of houses along Wanless Rd, which the new building bookends. They have a mixture of standard pitched roofs and butterfly roofs with a parapet at the front. The top edge of the brickwork on the new building aligns roughly with the top of the brickwork on the terrace which I think is fairly successful. Also good is the fact that the storey levels (and consequently windows) broadly line up, rather than what you often see which is four new storeys compressed into the space of three in the adjoining buildings.

If there was an argument for a traditional profile mansard roof on the new build it would have been to reduce the apparent height from the street. But I can see that this probably would have precluded the walk-out french doors to balcony that the top floor flats have got.


----------



## prunus (Feb 9, 2015)

A car has hit a pizza delivery rider on Herne hill road by the junction with Hinton road; the guy is conscious but thrown 30 foot and quite badly hurt. Local people helping, police in attendance and ambulance on the way.  Fingers crossed for the guy.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh dear. Hope he's OK.


----------



## Beasley (Feb 10, 2015)

teuchter said:


> it looks like MDM Props might be in the process of moving out of their units in the Higgs estate (big lorry parked up outside with various bits of machinery in it, and bigger than usual pile of junk around their skip).



Quite a loss to the area: according to its website MDM is now based on the Greenwich Peninsula near the Dome.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2015)

It's a real shame they've gone. Along with all the other businesses in that estate. And probably now followed by all the ones in the Hardess St estate.

I'm wondering how long it'll be until the Mikalos factory goes too. I'm sure some developers are eyeing that site.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2015)

Last night, and again just now, a lorry with a skip has parked up on Hardess St and a load of stuff cleared out of a couple of the railway arches (the ones inbetween the mechanics and the entrance to Whirled). I think they were being used as artists' studios.

I wonder if this is in any way linked to Network Rail's rent maximisation scheme in Brixton/Herne Hill.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Last night, and again just now, a lorry with a skip has parked up on Hardess St and a load of stuff cleared out of a couple of the railway arches (the ones inbetween the mechanics and the entrance to Whirled). I think they were being used as artists' studios.
> 
> I wonder if this is in any way linked to Network Rail's rent maximisation scheme in Brixton/Herne Hill.


It could all backfire like Beeching. If you cut off the roots the tree will die!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2015)

Bit of news: 






Loughborough Junction is on track to be immortalised in music thanks to a collaboration between local artists and performers

And here are the lyrics to the Loughborough Junction song written by Ben Hughes and Jim Belben…

_On the 3rd of December 1837_

_Six Top hated railway men met in the bird in the hand Peckham_

_They struck their lines across the roof tops of south London_

_And where the six crossed was Loughborough Junction_

_Then came the Villa’s, distemper,lace curtained_

_Grew and spread out over the market gardens_

_The Pub and the church, hearth and home_

_Cabbages and kings a generation gone_

_*Chorus*_

_*And we will walk these streets together*_

_*Hearing new and old voices gone*_

_*Welcome stranger and passing friend*_

_*Seven crossings, a face that turns*_

_Dog fight Hurricane over south east London_

_Eight Dornier bombers cutting up rough_

_In their scared haste to flee and to run for home_

_Dropped their bombs on Loughborough junction_

_Churchill said! How dare these cowards_

_Bully our people,our towns and our homes_

_And just like they will see a new wind approaching_

_The same wind that blows through Loughborough Junction_

_1948, Welfare state_

_Railways, schools, hospitals_

_A land fit for heroes needs people to run it_

_Heart transplant required in south east London_

_The Windrush boat comes to our aid_

_Workers, and families, a pattern is laid_

_That brings new life and inspiration_

_He got a new job in the overground station_

_(And in 7 bridges it is clear_

_You never know who you will meet there)_

_And in the 1980 when the streets lit up and_

_The glass and bricks fell like rain_

_The burnt out cars and the corrugated iron_

_The frightened people of Maggie’s Britain (ran to Loughboprough Junction)_

_And when it was all over and the gangs (police) went home_

_The regeneration money was all spent on Brixton_

_The good neighbor and peace that was loughborough junction_

_Quietly and respectfully went on its way (that’s the same today)_

_Traintracks cut deep into suburbia_

_Commuters don’t notice as they speed over you_

_Bornby trains and train remains_

_It’s what makes up our Loughborough veins_

_You’re not quite city not quite town,_

_But 0207 is ringing house prices now_

_Andyou never know what you might meet_

_When you got then Loughborough feet_

_End repeat chorus to fade_

_And we will walk these streets together_

_Hearing new and old voices gone_

_Welcome stranger and passing friend_

_Seven crossings, a face that turns_

_As long as I gaze up_

_Sung parts over end_

_Loughborough Junction sunset_

_And the world through this window_

_Turns fast and forgets_

_Terry and Julie_

_At loughborough junction station_

_Their Spanish movie in paradise_

_*Third 2 (Lead guitar)*_

_These streets tell a story_

_Charlie and Stan and the Fred karno gang_

_It’s the Gospel preached and the mosque faces East_

_And the cracks in the pavements that run so deep_

_And the cars and bus and the forty ton trucks_

_and the streets where the night never sleeps_

_*Forth 2*_

_These streets together_

_Troubled footsteps a bleakinspiration_

_Welcome stranger and passing friend_

_New opportunities in loughborough junction(repeat to fade)_


----------



## Ian Clark (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi all,

First post so hope it is in the right place.

My partner and I have just finished moving our brewery into Arch 283 on Belinda Road. We will have a tap open on Saturday afternoons from noon to 6pm starting in March but will be having a special preview day on 21 February.

All our beers are hopped using varieties sourced only from the UK and we're also trying very hard to have full traceability of all our ingredients from face all the way back to farm. 

If you would like to know more about our products do drop us a line as well - more info on the website at www.beerhive.co.uk 

We hope to see you soon 

Ian and Lucy


----------



## CH1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Ian Clark said:


> Hi all,
> If you would like to know more about our products do drop us a line as well - more info on the website at www.beerhive.co.uk
> Ian and Lucy


That seems to be a bad link (at least on my erratic broadband)


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder what's coming here. A new branch of the ever-essential Omnis, perhaps?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 21, 2015)

Better that then a betting shop

I like the colour. Is that newly painted?


----------



## Ian Clark (Feb 25, 2015)

CH1 said:


> That seems to be a bad link (at least on my erratic broadband)



Oops.... correct link is www.beerhive.london

Thanks to all who came on Saturday, we're taking a week off to iron out some kinks and we'll be back every Saturday noon-6pm from March.

Hope to see some of you again!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 28, 2015)

I finally saw the builders at the site on Wingmore Road today.  They said that they are building 3 town houses there, similar to the ones across the road.  Sounds good, although I think that the gardens will be small.


----------



## prunus (Feb 28, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I finally saw the builders at the site on Wingmore Road today.  They said that they are building 3 town houses there, similar to the ones across the road.  Sounds good, although I think that the gardens will be small.



Is that the site at the Hinton road end of Wingmore road? I've been trying to find out what's going on there. Couldn't find anything on lambeth's planning website.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 28, 2015)

Yes that's the one.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 2, 2015)

BBuzz piece on the experimental road closures that are coming to Loughborough Junction. Work is due to start next month.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 2, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> BBuzz piece on the experimental road closures that are coming to Loughborough Junction. Work is due to start next month.





> There is no mention in the Council report of how many people took part in the consultation.



I bet there is no mention of where the respondents live either


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> BBuzz piece on the experimental road closures that are coming to Loughborough Junction. Work is due to start next month.


Be interesting to see if it works.

I am opposed to the process. Local crack pots with access to councillors, council officers, architects etc come up with an interesting idea and push it ruthlessly behind the scenes.

Council officers do a cack-handed "consultation" with virtually nil response.

Bingo we get a scheme. The only concession to people with reservations who signed the petition handed in by Cllr Rachel Heywood is to make it "experimental".

Possession is 9 tenths of the law.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 2, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> BBuzz piece on the experimental road closures that are coming to Loughborough Junction. Work is due to start next month.



Work has already started. See Southwell/Cambria roads


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Work has already started. See Southwell/Cambria roads


How about Loughborough Park/Shakespeare Road/Coldharbour Lane junction?
Is that included? Something going on there too.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 2, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Be interesting to see if it works.
> 
> I am opposed to the process. Local crack pots with access to councillors, council officers, architects etc come up with an interesting idea and push it ruthlessly behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


It is so sodding frustrating that this is going ahead. Once it's in, that will be that, experimental my arse! And no one I've spoken to, who lives in the immediate area this affects, wants this, it's all people who live almost 1km from the actual junction, so irritating.


----------



## bolgerp (Mar 5, 2015)

Actually, it's going to be a pain in the backside... it means they are closing off the junction of Loughborough Road and Coldharbour AGAIN due to road works and possibly forever this time. I don't know how many times in the last three years that road has been closed to traffic.... it's also going to be a pain now to get from Brixton Road to Hinton Road, which was relatively easy by going up Loughborough Road and straight across CHL. May have to figure out a detour via Lifford Road back onto CHL.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Actually, it's going to be a pain in the backside... it means they are closing off the junction of Loughborough Road and Coldharbour AGAIN due to road works and possibly forever this time. I don't know how many times in the last three years that road has been closed to traffic.... it's also going to be a pain now to get from Brixton Road to Hinton Road, which was relatively easy by going up Loughborough Road and straight across CHL. May have to figure out a detour via Lifford Road back onto CHL.



You might have to think again..........



> Five ‘experimental’ changes have been proposed.
> 
> These include
> 
> ...


----------



## bolgerp (Mar 5, 2015)

Bugger.... b*stards... there's no easy way to get from Brixton Road to Hinton Road, unless I go all around the houses or via Brixton Police Station?????


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Bugger.... b*stards... there's no easy way to get from Brixton Road to Hinton Road, unless I go all around the houses or via Brixton Police Station?????


Villa, St.James, Barrington?


----------



## bolgerp (Mar 5, 2015)

Ugh....... that's also really round the houses...


----------



## ringo (Mar 5, 2015)

Anyone know anything about the old squats being done up on Lilford Road with gardens looking out over the park? They were empty/squats for years I think but then loads have recently been done up at once. Owned by the council or one landlord? Quite a few up for sale now at £775,000 a pop.

From 





To


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 5, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> BBuzz piece on the experimental road closures that are coming to Loughborough Junction. Work is due to start next month.



So will this affect cabs/taxis?  I live in Barrington Rd and I often use them due to being disabled.  Gonna be mightily fucked off if I can't get one when I need it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> So will this affect cabs/taxis?  I live in Barrington Rd and I often use them due to being disabled.  Gonna be mightily fucked off if I can't get one when I need it.



I can't answer your question but one thing that worries me about this scheme is how it will affect people don't enjoy the privilege of being able to cycle or walk everywhere
I would imagine being forced north down Loughborough road to go south by Brixton Road or Camberwell road will make fares more expensive


----------



## teuchter (Mar 5, 2015)

Details of re-submitted application for the big development on the Higgs estate by the train station are now available for viewing and comment on Lambeth Planning Database

Site 1 (Main Development)

Site2 (Sureways church corner site)

Dedicated thread here


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 8, 2015)

ringo said:


> Anyone know anything about the old squats being done up on Lilford Road with gardens looking out over the park? They were empty/squats for years I think but then loads have recently been done up at once. Owned by the council or one landlord? Quite a few up for sale now at £775,000 a pop.
> 
> From
> 
> ...



Lilford was originally one of the "Short Life" housing Coops. A long time ago.

Lilford road houses, Lingham street houses and Carlton Mansions were part of one large S/L housing Coop called "Arcological HC". Back in late 70s. By early 80s the three parts has split up.

Some of the info on these houses is with the archive of Short Life housing I donated to Lambeth Archives. The archivists are two thirds of the way through cataloguing it.

To answer the question the houses were Council owned. As part of "withdrawing" from S/L they would have been sold off.


----------



## critical1 (Mar 8, 2015)

LadyV said:


> It is so sodding frustrating that this is going ahead. Once it's in, that will be that, experimental my arse! And no one I've spoken to, who lives in the immediate area this affects, wants this, it's all people who live almost 1km from the actual junction, so irritating.



Don't worry it'll be good for you. Democracy in action


----------



## critical1 (Mar 8, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> So will this affect cabs/taxis?  I live in Barrington Rd and I often use them due to being disabled.  Gonna be mightily fucked off if I can't get one when I need it.



It will affect everyone in the surrounding areas as they are planning to close a junction..... adding miles to your journey plus extra pollution, better to learn to ride a bike or walk... Were you ever consulted?

I just got emailed a document from the Stop Loughborough Junction Road Closure group, will post it up.


----------



## critical1 (Mar 8, 2015)

Email from: Stop Loughborough Junction Road Closure group. 

it makes for very interesting reading... Fascinating really

http://www.docdroid.net/tufv/loughborough-junction-experimental-response1.pdf.html


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 8, 2015)

critical1 said:


> Were you ever consulted?



No.


----------



## concerned1 (Mar 9, 2015)

If the Road Closure Proposal was to go ahead all services, deliveries, taxis, contractors, all and every vehicle wanting to use those roads will  have increased time and monetary problems from this ridiculous idea.
People in the affected areas were NOT consulted although Lambeth's George Wright reckons they had over 10 thousand leaflets sent out by some postal company. Odd how so very few people even heard of this proposal and some of those who were asked about it don't really know the actual full effects it would have on their lives. Some will say "well it's ok as I don't have a car". Well actually it is not ok as every household at some time or another will have to have some form of vehicle come to their property. Some with Doctor's, Nurse's maybe Carer's on a daily basis, meals on wheels, people now use the online stores far more often have all their goods delivered and how? By some mode of transport.
Prices will have to increase to cover the longer trips needed, fuel is not free, staff time is not free, maintenance of vehicles is not free. Even though people might say well it is only a few minutes of time or it's only about a mile or half a mile. It all ADDS up!
Smaller roads will become full of traffic, obviously that will slow traffic down and more pollution will be generated as they sit waiting to get through.
Tempers will fray, stress increased  on a daily basis.
As for cyclists who would normally use the smaller roads, these would become impassable with large vans, trucks etc all trying to get through.
How can anyone come up with such a scheme without even considering the dire consequences to such a vast community not just within the area but each and everyone who lives either side and all those needing access either to pass through or to visit for whatever reason?
There are so many other ways to deal with whatever the reason is for this proposal.
That seems to have changed like the weather does.  
They need public space	  who does?
The roads are used as rat runs	which ones? 
They need to make a meaningful Town Centre at the Junction	 has anyone counted up just how many businesses/ shops  are around Loughborough Junction, obviously not the authors of this scheme! There are loads.
Pollution	well Brixton Road has broken the law several times already this year for pollution
Safer place for pedestrians and cyclists	  pedestrians will be more at danger from street crime when there are no vehicles on these roads and even more so on the what would become exceedingly jammed roads if the others are closed,  as for cyclists have you seen the cycle lanes on Loughborough Road?
Experimental	  well that is merely a word used so that certain laws can be worked around
Temporary	  in 6 months businesses would be killed off and others could not take their place as they would be faced with exactly the same problems
Encourage people to walk and cycle	  tell that to disabled, vulnerable, aged, parents on school runs, weekly shopping, all the vans, lorries etc etc
The lists are huge, the effects are dreadful and all for what?


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2015)

Loughborough Junction World War One augmented reality app launches – photos


----------



## LadyV (Mar 9, 2015)

critical1 said:


> Email from: Stop Loughborough Junction Road Closure group.
> 
> it makes for very interesting reading... Fascinating really
> 
> http://www.docdroid.net/tufv/loughborough-junction-experimental-response1.pdf.html



Thanks for posting that, they make some good arguments, not sure anyone will take any notice.

By the way, anyone get a visit from Cllr Rachel Heywood at the weekend? I did and as well as doing a little bit of campaigning for the replacement for Tessa Jowell, she also was asking whether I knew about the closure of the Loughborough Road junction, which I said I did and if I was in favour of it, which I said I was not. However from what she said, it sounds like most of the people she spoke to in Styles Gardens didn't know about it and weren't in favour when told about it. By all accounts, she had very little positive feedback about it. Even people with kids didn't understand why it should help them as they don't let their kids go over to Wyck Gardens as it's a little too far, they play in the Gardens or in Major Close. She gave the impression that it was by no means a done deal but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 9, 2015)

critical1 said:


> Don't worry it'll be good for you. Democracy in action



Thanks! Always good to see my taxes in action!


----------



## critical1 (Mar 9, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Thanks! Always good to see my taxes in action!



Just remember more than 70% said No, the report backs this up when you add up all the numbers.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2015)

Hey all - just moved next to Myatts Fields. Nice area but a bit shit for transport. I'll be working in Farringdon so I guess the best way is train from the Junction. What's the service like? Fairly reliable? Are the trains absolutely packed in the mornings?

Another stupid question, can I use an Oyster card on them? I've never done overland trains before as I've been spoilt living in Brixton for years.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Hey all - just moved next to Myatts Fields. Nice area but a bit shit for transport. I'll be working in Farringdon so I guess the best way is train from the Junction. What's the service like? Fairly reliable? Are the trains absolutely packed in the mornings?
> 
> Another stupid question, can I use an Oyster card on them? I've never done overland trains before as I've been spoilt living in Brixton for years.


You can use Oyster on the trains 

Would be cheaper to get the 45 bus from CHL or Camberwell Green though.


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheers.

I tend to avoid buses. One too many traumatic experiences running late for something as they 'change drivers'. Particularly at Camberwell.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2015)

Trains between about 8am and 9am seem to be consistently packed and sometimes you can't get on. Outside of those times it's generally OK.

They are prone to disruption so although for much of the day they are every 15mins, if you need to get somewhere by a certain time you should allow a certain safety margin, more than with the tube.


----------



## BoxRoom (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Cheers.
> 
> I tend to avoid buses. One too many traumatic experiences running late for something as they 'change drivers'. Particularly at Camberwell.


Gods, yeah. There is a lot of that!


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Trains between about 8am and 9am seem to be consistently packed and sometimes you can't get on. Outside of those times it's generally OK.
> 
> They are prone to disruption so although for much of the day they are every 15mins, if you need to get somewhere by a certain time you should allow a certain safety margin, more than with the tube.



Great. Well it's my first day on Monday and I'm supposed to start at 9. I'll leave at 8 to test it.

I think I'm gonna just buy a bike once the first paycheck comes in. I can't be dealing with a packed train and furious commuters.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Great. Well it's my first day on Monday and I'm supposed to start at 9. I'll leave at 8 to test it.
> 
> I think I'm gonna just buy a bike once the first paycheck comes in. I can't be dealing with a packed train and furious commuters.



If doing the train, aim for the 8.18am as is sometimes a little quieter as it's not come from Sutton and has had less stops. The others can be unpleasant. Other tip is to wait pretty much right by the top of the stairs as that is where the most people get off to exit, doesn't always work but more often that not it does.

Other option is to walk to Oval, about 15 mins from Myatts Field, catch northern line to Moorgate and then district/circle or walk, depends on which side of farringdon I guess


----------



## gabi (Mar 12, 2015)

Cool  Thanks for the tips. You sound like you deal with this every day?

I'm dreading both working again and commuting on top of that. The walk to Oval is too long. Myatts Field is absolutely beautiful but yeh - no man's land unless you're a driver. I think the only option is the train until I can afford a roadworthy bike.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> The walk to Oval is too long. Myatts Field is absolutely beautiful but yeh - no man's land unless you're a driver.


A 15 minute walk is too long? Get a grip.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> Cool  Thanks for the tips. You sound like you deal with this every day?



You're welcome, used to do it every day but I have to catch a bus from City Thameslink and there's been roadworks on the route which makes it a total pain so now go to Oval and catch the tube or catch a bus to Kennington when there are issues like this morning!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 12, 2015)

LadyV said:


> If doing the train, aim for the 8.18am as is sometimes a little quieter as it's not come from Sutton and has had less stops. The others can be unpleasant. Other tip is to wait pretty much right by the top of the stairs as that is where the most people get off to exit, doesn't always work but more often that not it does.
> 
> Other option is to walk to Oval, about 15 mins from Myatts Field, catch northern line to Moorgate and then district/circle or walk, depends on which side of farringdon I guess



The 8.18 is the worst one there is. Do we travel from different stations?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2015)

gabi said:


> I think I'm gonna just buy a bike once the first paycheck comes in. I can't be dealing with a packed train and furious commuters.



Myatts Fields to Farringdon would not take long at all by bike.

Here is TFL route planner going from Myatts Fields to Farringdon. For some reason takes one over Southwark Bridge. Not the way I would go which is directly over Blackfriars Bridge. Maybe uses Southwark Bridge road as it safer than going through the death trap of Ludgate Circus in the morning. Well at any time of day really.

Harbour Cycles in LJ sell reconditioned bikes.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 13, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> The 8.18 is the worst one there is. Do we travel from different stations?


Really? I never normally have an issue but then I haven't caught it regularly for a couple of months so maybe it's changed!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 13, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Really? I never normally have an issue but then I haven't caught it regularly for a couple of months so maybe it's changed!



It's slightly better since it changed from 8.16 to 8.18 as it's now closer to the later one, but it's still meh


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 14, 2015)

Avoid Loughborough Junction if at all possible between 8 and 9am. The bike is a good plan


----------



## CH1 (Mar 15, 2015)

LJAG have a rival claiming road "improvements" in Loughborough Junction http://www.acorncommunities.org.uk/acorn_east_brixton_win

there had been a consultation by the councxil on this: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Proposed Zebra Crossing - WEB.pdf

but LJAG didn't know about it: http://www.loughboroughjunction.org/lambeth-consultation-coldharbour-lane-zebra-crossing

What exactly is going on down here?

I'm all for a zebra crossing on Coldharbour Lane (though I can't see why thousands of pounds needed to be spent building out the pavement).

What is curious is that Lambeth Traffic Engineers do schemes at the behest of community groups, but have not yet developed an efficient was of the council consulting the local residents - hence the big fuss about the Loughborough Road closure.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> LJAG have a rival claiming road "improvements" in Loughborough Junction http://www.acorncommunities.org.uk/acorn_east_brixton_win
> 
> there had been a consultation by the councxil on this: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Proposed Zebra Crossing - WEB.pdf
> 
> ...



Oh I like this bit of news , this is the kind of change that the area needs, along maybe with a few speed cameras along that stretch but it is worrying that I live less than a five minutes walk from this and will probably use it every day yet knew nothing about it. I had wondered what they were up to with the pavement, this explains it. I wonder who got the info for the consultation. Also a little odd that LJAG didn't know, probably because it doesn't impact their little farm and the areas the members live in


----------



## gabi (Mar 16, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> Avoid Loughborough Junction if at all possible between 8 and 9am. The bike is a good plan



Well. That went well. An hour late for my first day. Every single train that was supposed to come along for 45 minutes was cancelled. At least the old geezer on the ticket turnstile was honest. 'The driver didn't show up for work mate'. Repeat times 3 until one eventually crawled along. Once I was on it was ok but i won't be repeating the experiment. Bicycle is being purchased on saturday.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 17, 2015)

gabi said:


> Well. That went well. An hour late for my first day. Every single train that was supposed to come along for 45 minutes was cancelled. At least the old geezer on the ticket turnstile was honest. 'The driver didn't show up for work mate'. Repeat times 3 until one eventually crawled along. Once I was on it was ok but i won't be repeating the experiment. Bicycle is being purchased on saturday.



Hate to say I told you but ... told you.


----------



## gabi (Mar 17, 2015)

walked to oval this morning instead. door to door 50 fucking minutes. and that included getting far too acquainted with someone else's armpit for my liking on the northern line. the most i ever had in brixton was 30 minutes, bed to desk.

im checking my lease. i need to move back to civilisation.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 17, 2015)

One option not mentioned yet is to walk/cycle to Denmark Hill station (about 20mins walk from Myatts Fields). Farringdon trains go from there and it's never a problem getting on, as loads of hospital workers always get off the train there.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> One option not mentioned yet is to walk/cycle to Denmark Hill station (about 20mins walk from Myatts Fields). Farringdon trains go from there and it's never a problem getting on, as loads of hospital workers always get off the train there.


Yep. Depending which end of myatts fields you're on, it's no further. Denmark Road then through the hospital grounds.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 17, 2015)

Or you could go into work a little earlier.  I used it every work day for a year from LJ not long ago and there were rarely any delays.  I used to get the train just before 8.


----------



## Beasley (Mar 18, 2015)

CH1 said:


> LJAG have a rival claiming road "improvements" in Loughborough Junction



Looking back to the zebra crossing on Coldharbour Lane: LJAG must have known about this in mid January. It was on the agenda for its Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum on 15 January 2015:
Item 8. "Planned improvements including zebra crossing to Coldharbour Lane at junction with Shakespeare Road and Loughborough Park."

Built out pavements like these look fine on paper but on busy roads they normally make things worse for cyclists.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 19, 2015)

prunus said:


> Is that the site at the Hinton road end of Wingmore road? I've been trying to find out what's going on there. Couldn't find anything on lambeth's planning website.


There's a poster up on the site gate now.  Says it's Project Hinton Road, F & C Builders Ltd contractor, Registration no 69906.
Don't know if this helps.


----------



## ringo (Mar 19, 2015)

From the train tonight it looked like the old Robin Hood and Little John pub on Flaxman / Lilford Road has been demolished. Flats?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Oh I like this bit of news , this is the kind of change that the area needs, along maybe with a few speed cameras along that stretch but it is worrying that I live less than a five minutes walk from this and will probably use it every day yet knew nothing about it. I had wondered what they were up to with the pavement, this explains it. *I wonder who got the info for the consultation*. Also a little odd that LJAG didn't know, probably because it doesn't impact their little farm and the areas the members live in



See my post #553 on this thread. Page 19.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> See my post #553 on this thread. Page 19.


Maybe they need to improve their consultation documentation then.
I was told years ago that the average time between a leaflet being picked up off the door mat and the waste paper bin was 10 seconds - unless there was something very striking about it.

I might have had a leaflet and simply not done anything about it because having a crossing seemed sensible enough. Can't remember.

In a ideal world Lambeth traffic department would send people door to door, but presumably that is prohibitively expensive.

Which makes it all the more peculiar that neither LJAG nor ACORN were asked to do a proper canvass.


----------



## Beasley (Mar 20, 2015)

About the development at corner of Wingmore and Hinton Roads -- 3 houses -- mentioned above by Prunus and Lizzy Mac.

You can find it on the Lambeth Planning portal if you search for "37 Hinton Road".


----------



## Beasley (Mar 20, 2015)

ringo said:


> From the train tonight it looked like the old Robin Hood and Little John pub on Flaxman / Lilford Road has been demolished. Flats?



It appears to have gone ahead with very little fuss compared to the Higgs Triangle site: no comments from the public or consultees which included the Herne Hill Society although not LJAG or Brixton Society.

See Lambeth Planning 13/00143/FUL  Application permitted 24 Oct 2013: Demolition of public house and erection of a 5 storey building to provide commercial floorspace at ground floor level, and 7 self contained flats.

Developer: Regent Land & Developments Limited; Architect: MDR Associates. Design Statement is at http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00367068.pdf


----------



## ringo (Mar 20, 2015)

I spose that will make Lambeth a lot more money than the pub ever did. It was a stinker of a pub, but I had some great sessions in there over the years.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2015)

Beasley said:


> It appears to have gone ahead with very little fuss compared to the Higgs Triangle site: no comments from the public or consultees which included the Herne Hill Society although not LJAG or Brixton Society.
> 
> See Lambeth Planning 13/00143/FUL  Application permitted 24 Oct 2013: Demolition of public house and erection of a 5 storey building to provide commercial floorspace at ground floor level, and 7 self contained flats.
> 
> Developer: Regent Land & Developments Limited; Architect: MDR Associates. Design Statement is at http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00367068.pdf


What a slick and interesting presentation!

Don't necessarily go along with this: "Indeed the removal of a public house from the centre of a residential centre could be beneficial to the area." (page 26)

*All the flats are declared to be Affordable (social rent).
*
How did that happen? Maybe they did not breakfast with Lib Peck?


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 20, 2015)

Tesco or Sainsbury on the ground floor - what's the betting?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Maybe they need to improve their consultation documentation then.
> I was told years ago that the average time between a leaflet being picked up off the door mat and the waste paper bin was 10 seconds - unless there was something very striking about it.
> 
> I might have had a leaflet and simply not done anything about it because having a crossing seemed sensible enough. Can't remember.
> ...



From what I can remember the idea of a new crossing on CHL has been a longstanding issue. Pre dating Acorn. If Acorn have pushed it fair enough. But I wish groups would not try to get all the brownie points for themselves. Also Acorn are paid trained organisers - part of Camerons "Big Society". Its really something that Cllrs should be doing. 

I was listening to a politics programme a while back where someone said that what is wrong with viewing society as a web of social organisation that works. Do people really want to be involved all the time? He was criticising aspect of Occupy movement obsession with direct democracy. His ( it was Zizek) suggestion was what is wrong with a society that provides housing, health services etc- a web of social organisation that frees us to pursue our own interests. ( Zizek did not say so but this was Marx view.)

Not sure I agree with this totally but its an interesting view.

My view is that most people spend there time trying to keep there heads above water and do not have a lot of time or energy for much else. But thats a side effect of the rampant capitalist society that is modern Britain.

As you say most people will have no problem with a new crossing. We do not have time to take a view on everything.


----------



## Beasley (Mar 21, 2015)

Former Robin Hood & Little John Pub: from this…


To this!


----------



## beckash (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm... Beanery less good than it was innit? I don't like not being able to choose what goes in my sandwich and having it made to order.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

Beasley said:


> Former Robin Hood & Little John Pub: from this…
> 
> View attachment 69073
> To this!
> View attachment 69074


Ooh, have you got a bigger picture of the pub?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's how the new block looks now. 



There's a curious overhang at ground level which pushes the  building out further into the street.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2015)

beckash said:


> Hmm... Beanery less good than it was innit? I don't like not being able to choose what goes in my sandwich and having it made to order.


I really liked it when it first opened but I'm not so keen now.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's how the new block looks now.
> 
> View attachment 69142
> 
> ...



I noticed the overhang this morning. It's a real head-hitter, even with it being level with the pavement height boundary walls


----------



## Beasley (Mar 23, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, have you got a bigger picture of the pub?



It is in the Design Statement which is at http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00367068.pdf (I just took screenshots).


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 23, 2015)

Surely the gas meters could have been on the other side of the wall.  Nice and stream lined though.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 23, 2015)

Interesting compare and contrast between the Robin Hood & Little John proposals and the Wanless road development.

Fundamentally both are brick built with a set back top floor, but that's pretty much where the similarity ends.  

The Wanless Road site I really like - there are some clever design elements to it.  The corner balconies are quite expensive to build as you need to support the projecting slab, but here the architects have moved the structural grid inside the line to provide concealed balconies.  The true structural frame follows the inside line to pick up the mansard.  Projecting the first floor slab is another expensive approach, which usually you'd try to avoid if possible.  I haven't seen the plans so can't say whether the ground floor is residential, but if it is then it would need to be set back from the footpath to protect the privacy of the residents, so that could explain the recess, and the projection above is to maximise usable space on the floors above.  The detailing to the facades provides interest, light to the balconies and some privacy to residents.

The design of the Flaxman site is rubbish.  The facade is stripped back to expanses of featureless brickwork (cheap), the windows are relatively small and very uniform (cheap), the balconies are bolt on frames supported by poles (cheap) and also look too small to comply with GLA funding requirements. The set back top storey is shown as render (cheap).  The use of ground floor to provide commercial space means no set-back is necessary at the ground floor. 

Frankly I'm amazed it got through planning, particularly as it appears to be a speculative application on the part of the developer who will now try to sell it with planning to a housing association (I could find no supporting statement from any HA on the planning database, but it is designed as "affordable").  That said, it has clearly been designed to a brief of designing the cheapest building that can be built on the space, which to be fair is often what housing associations aspire to building due to the minimal funding available.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2015)

Twattor said:


> I haven't seen the plans so can't say whether the ground floor is residential,



The development is on the site of a former pub. The planning permission conditions for the demolition of the pub included that the ground floor would be commercial use - bar/restaurant etc. However, after the demolition, and after the site sitting empty for some time, there was a further application for an amendment making the ground floor residential. Usual claims that it wasn't viable otherwise and Lambeth waved it through. So it is flats, and another opportunity for a bit of street level activity lost.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The development is on the site of a former pub. The planning permission conditions for the demolition of the pub included that the ground floor would be commercial use - bar/restaurant etc. However, after the demolition, and after the site sitting empty for some time, there was a further application for an amendment making the ground floor residential. Usual claims that it wasn't viable otherwise and Lambeth waved it through. So it is flats, and another opportunity for a bit of street level activity lost.



I wouldn't want to bet against the same thing happening at RH&LJ as well - I can't imagine that it would be particularly desirable for A1/2/3/4 use in that location.  The planners could have pushed for "community use", but I'd say that the developer has intentionally tried to get flexible A class use so that a prospective purchaser has the option to apply for change of use after a few years.

I'm really surprised that the application for RH&LJ got permission in its current format.  There must have been some strong political support for the application.


----------



## Dulwich Raider (Mar 24, 2015)

"In Foxton’s they already refer to it as East Brixton, the monstrous twats."

I wrote this for Deserter about Loughborough Junction

http://deserter.co.uk/2015/03/loughborough-junction/

TDR


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> "In Foxton’s they already refer to it as East Brixton, the monstrous twats."
> 
> I wrote this for Deserter about Loughborough Junction
> 
> ...



That's a really good read, love the opening line;
_"Once memorably described to me as ‘that bit between Brixton and Camberwell where you get shot"_


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> "In Foxton’s they already refer to it as East Brixton, the monstrous twats."
> 
> I wrote this for Deserter about Loughborough Junction
> 
> ...


Your article misses out the fact that LJ is most likely about to be changed irreversibly and possibly rather profoundly by a massive new housing development at its heart, on the Higgs estate, probably followed by the disappearance of much of the other industrial usage around. And the multiplicity of light manufacturing units, car repair shops and other small scale industrial activities are what largely define what LJ actually is, at least during the day. It would be nice to have some mention of that alongside the closed-up pubs and the cliche of it being a good location for getting shot, which seem often to be the limits of many people's impression of what's here.


----------



## prunus (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> "In Foxton’s they already refer to it as East Brixton, the monstrous twats."
> 
> I wrote this for Deserter about Loughborough Junction
> 
> ...



Lovely piece, enjoyed reading it.  Thanks


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 24, 2015)

Dulwich Raider said:


> "In Foxton’s they already refer to it as East Brixton, the monstrous twats."
> 
> I wrote this for Deserter about Loughborough Junction
> 
> ...


Yep, nicely written. Tortuous waiting for the 'nether land' punch line.

Only possible ommisions for me was the old school gym next to the cinema: http://www.miguelsboxinggym.com/

... and that curious cafe/unspecified place on the corner of Wychs Gardens. Otherwise, a hugely fun read!


----------



## Beasley (Mar 25, 2015)

teuchter said:


> after the demolition, and after the site sitting empty for some time, there was a further application for an amendment making the ground floor residential. Usual claims that it wasn't viable otherwise and Lambeth waved it through.



Nothing appears to be shown about this in the Planning website -- is it not documented somewhere? A new shop would have been good.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2015)

Original application (with bar/restaurant)

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=HEU0P5BOAE000

Amendment

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=I5J4BQBOAE000

Permission for current scheme

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=LOJ56DBO0AY00

There's a thread here

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...rne-arms-herne-hill-road-wanless-road.280482/


----------



## Beasley (Mar 25, 2015)

My mistake: I thought teuchter was referring to an amendment to residential at the RH&LJ, not Wanless Road.

Is this a common use of flexible A class and is it, as Twattor says, likely to happen at the RH&LJ as well?  So many pubs lost in this area.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 25, 2015)

Beasley said:


> My mistake: I thought teuchter was referring to an amendment to residential at the RH&LJ, not Wanless Road.
> 
> Is this a common use of flexible A class and is it, as Twattor says, likely to happen at the RH&LJ as well?  So many pubs lost in this area.



Under planning legislation over the last few years it has been possible to ignore the loss of employment and change to residential use if the property has been marketed for commercial use for a set period of time (3 years I think off the top of my head) and has not been let. There are many ways for a developer to get round this.

This has already been used for the initial planning application for RH&LJ. The leftover space is the residual they couldn't get rid of, and this is more than likely too small to be commercially viable. 

Legislation has recently changed so that the presumption is in favour of converting commercial to residential (to ease housing shortage) and is going to be further relaxed next year.

Don't expect any commercial to remain in developments such as this.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2015)

Went to the Beerhive in Belinda road behind Tesco. Along with CH1 and High Definition 

Its two brewers Clarkshaws and London Beer Lab. Once u get into Belinda road the arches are enormous. They are in the high level line. Had a chat with the friendly couple who run Clarkshaws. Beer brewing started as a hobby they turned into a small business. They clearly are really into brewing. I tried the lager. Which went down very well. 

Some photos. The brewery is amongst all the car workshops. I liked the fact that its amongst all this. I really hope that this is not start of these light industrial workshops getting pushed out. Clarkshaw couple did say the were in Dulwich before and its cheaper and bigger space here. 

They were glad to see some locals come along to try the beers. They want to have beers on tap there and make the opening hours to be a regular thing. I will go again.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2015)

The nice couple who run Clarkshaws






I tried this. Went down very well.






These look good


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 25, 2015)

The surrounding area in Belinda road. I like it. 









Love this






Arches cat


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2015)

I've always wondered why they need such massive walls in Belinda Road.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 26, 2015)

Last time I visited Belinda Rd there was an interesting 2nd hand furniture place further along there. Mostly junk but worth an investigation from time to time


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2015)

ringo said:


> I've always wondered why they need such massive walls in Belinda Road.


Isn't that because of the history of being a local waste transfer station?


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Isn't that because of the history of being a local waste transfer station?



Dunno, does that require ridiculously tall walls?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2015)

ringo said:


> Dunno, does that require ridiculously tall walls?


There are some planning applications concerning the matter from 1990 - 1993 on the Lambeth Planning website here: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage

If you want me to research further details a liquid inducement at the Clarksons open Saturday would be the order of the day!


----------



## Up the junction (Mar 26, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> Last time I visited Belinda Rd there was an interesting 2nd hand furniture place further along there. Mostly junk but worth an investigation from time to time


Last time I was there -  about three weeks ago -  half expected Jack Regan and The Sweeney to  fly around the corner in a jag.

Things are changing fast 'round LJ ...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2015)

There's loads of Belinda Road cats - here's another:


----------



## ringo (Mar 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There are some planning applications concerning the matter from 1990 - 1993 on the Lambeth Planning website here: http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
> 
> If you want me to research further details a liquid inducement at the Clarksons open Saturday would be the order of the day!



No, just wondered, I believe you


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2015)

ringo said:


> I've always wondered why they need such massive walls in Belinda Road.



Its why I took that photo. Looks most bizarre. Like some giant art installation. Look the opposite way and it victorian railway arches turn around and its these giant blue walls. Its a bit disorientating.

BTW the last photo with the "UFO" is carl andre piece.


----------



## Twattor (Mar 28, 2015)

Went Beerhive today. Had a pint. Had a chat. Bought some interesting and competitively priced beer. 

Approved. That place will be wonderful come the summer.


----------



## gdubz (Mar 29, 2015)

Will wear my cat onesie, get a pint and bask in the sun


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 2, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I really hope that this is not start of these light industrial workshops getting pushed out.



.....sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I am hearing of two established businesses in Loughborough Junction who have had enough and feel they cannot continue so are selling up to developers, both units are going to become residential.....


----------



## gabi (Apr 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried to play tennis at myatts fields on the weekend? There's a guy there, giving lessons for 40 quid an hour, and he has exclusive booking over one of the two courts, all day. You aren't allowed to book courts there, unlike brockwell park. Not sure why. But this guy can.

I told him I didn't want a lesson, and was told, 'it doesn't matter, you have to pay me'.

Couple of things wrong with this. Firstly he has his Lambeth endorsed posters up saying he charges 5 quid an hour, and secondly there's a sign next to that from Lambeth asking players to not use the court for more than two hours at a time. I've enquired. He pays Lambeth 400 quid annually for this exclusive use. And yeh, charges 40 quid an hour all day every weekend for what should be a public facility?

Fair?


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2015)

gabi said:


> Has anyone tried to play tennis at myatts fields on the weekend? There's a guy there, giving lessons for 40 quid an hour, and he has exclusive booking over one of the two courts, all day. You aren't allowed to book courts there, unlike brockwell park. Not sure why. But this guy can.
> 
> I told him I didn't want a lesson, and was told, 'it doesn't matter, you have to pay me'.
> 
> ...


I'd drop a line to the council to complain. And if that doesn't get you any joy,  I'd be happy to run a feature on Buzz.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 3, 2015)

First experience of Harbour Cycles this morning - needed an inner tube. Seems a lovely guy, anyone used him for a proper bike service or stick with Brixton Cycles?


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> .....sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I am hearing of two established businesses in Loughborough Junction who have had enough and feel they cannot continue so are selling up to developers, both units are going to become residential.....



Do tell, which ones?


----------



## prunus (Apr 3, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> First experience of Harbour Cycles this morning - needed an inner tube. Seems a lovely guy, anyone used him for a proper bike service or stick with Brixton Cycles?



I've not yet no but I plan to very shortly - will report back.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> First experience of Harbour Cycles this morning - needed an inner tube. Seems a lovely guy, anyone used him for a proper bike service or stick with Brixton Cycles?



They sorted out a new bottom bracket for my bike at short notice a while back. Plus I got a £10 tyre from them thats lasted.

Brixton Buzz piece


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 4, 2015)

gabi said:


> Has anyone tried to play tennis at myatts fields on the weekend? There's a guy there, giving lessons for 40 quid an hour, and he has exclusive booking over one of the two courts, all day. You aren't allowed to book courts there, unlike brockwell park. Not sure why. But this guy can.
> 
> I told him I didn't want a lesson, and was told, 'it doesn't matter, you have to pay me'.
> 
> ...



This all sounds very wrong indeed!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Apr 4, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> First experience of Harbour Cycles this morning - needed an inner tube. Seems a lovely guy, anyone used him for a proper bike service or stick with Brixton Cycles?


I got my bike serviced there when he very first opened. Only cost something like £25. Did a good job too.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 6, 2015)

prunus said:


> Do tell, which ones?


Afraid I can't atm but the source of the info Is in a good position to know.
I got he impression the area is crawling with speculators with open cheque books and big plans


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 6, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Last time I was there -  about three weeks ago -  half expected Jack Regan and The Sweeney to  fly around the corner in a jag.
> 
> Things are changing fast 'round LJ ...



Turns out the arch that was formerly 2nd hand furniture is the one being used by Clarkshaws .. obviously a while since I was down there then.

I like the 'no drinking' signs as you approach the brewery BTW ... I guess Network Rail not enforcing this on craft beer fans


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2015)

From LJAG facebook page



> The Loughborough Junction master planners are out and about talking to everyone who lives and works in Loughborough Junction about the future of our neighbourhood.
> 
> Here are the dates so please pop along and have a chat. We need your ideas:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

teuchter said:


> From LJAG facebook page


ok so they're not really 'out and about and talking to everyone'.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> ok so they're not really 'out and about and talking to everyone'.


They're making more than an effort of some self styled community organisations I can think of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

editor said:


> They're making more than an effort of some self styled community organisations I can think of.


yes. but they're not really 'out and about and talking to everyone' but in and waiting for them.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2015)

Would have been nice to have a bit more notice. Had I known more than 30mins in advance, I would have gone along this afternoon. Can't make the other dates unfortunately.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 8, 2015)

What are you arguing about?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but they're not really 'out and about and talking to everyone' but in and waiting for them.


They will be outside the train station for 2 hours this evening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

teuchter said:


> They will be outside the train station for 2 hours this evening.


good.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> good.


Apology accepted on their behalf.


----------



## Up the junction (Apr 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> good.


It's in the message from LJAG (above).


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Apology accepted on their behalf.


no, an apology is when someone says 'sorry' and i didn't.


----------



## Beasley (Apr 9, 2015)

Went along in a hurry yesterday and picked up the questionnaire form. It can't be completed online but they will email it out on request. 
There is not much background information on the form: to make sense of the questions you would need to have seen their display boards (or possibly a copy of the original LJ "Framework" Plan).

They are not asking any questions about the controversial Public Space for Loughborough Road because "that is not a given".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2015)

.


Higgs development thread here


----------



## LadyV (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone know what is happening with the little patch of ground that the LJAG people planted the scented garden? Do we know what's going on behind the big black hoardings?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Anyone know what is happening with the little patch of ground that the LJAG people planted the scented garden? Do we know what's going on behind the big black hoardings?


Looks like the garden has gone for good and that they've started on work to change it from this:








To this:





More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/09/...unction-in-full-bloom-but-the-axe-is-looming/


----------



## TBrooks (Apr 27, 2015)

Coincidentally I spotted that in this document I stumbled upon this morning:

http://issuu.com/ljmasterplan/docs/loughborough_junction_booklet

First I'd seen of it - not sure if it was being given out at the consultation recently?

Hawkins\Brown are decent architects, not that that necessarily means anything here.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Interesting business survey of Loughborough Junction from LJAG, Loughborough Junction business group and the Remakery.
http://issuu.com/alexmarsh_lj/docs/lj_report_v2

I haven't had a chance to study this in depth. Deals with business/employment aspects of Loughborough Junction rather than the more usual housing/public realm side of things.


----------



## jk123lj (Apr 30, 2015)

I notice in the list of stakeholders in the Loughborough Junction masterplan booklet is our old friend Camberwell Dental Surgery. As I remember Mr Suh was convicted of defrauding the NHS for a colossal sum and was jailed. And offered incredibly poor dental service to his customers, I know cos I was one until I jumped ship and it's been closed for 3 years.

It does indicate that whoever put this document together knows little about Loughborough Junction.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

jk123lj said:


> I notice in the list of stakeholders in the Loughborough Junction masterplan booklet is our old friend Camberwell Dental Surgery. As I remember Mr Suh was convicted of defrauding the NHS for a colossal sum and was jailed. And offered incredibly poor dental service to his customers, I know cos I was one until I jumped ship and it's been closed for 3 years.
> 
> It does indicate that whoever put this document together knows little about Loughborough Junction.


The business is still locked up too. That crook told me that I'd had to spend a small fortune to get my teeth fixed, but when reminders started coming in on scraps of handwritten paper,I knew it was time GTFO.


----------



## TBrooks (May 1, 2015)

FYI:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/events/loughborough-junction-masterplan-reference-group-workshop


----------



## Up the junction (May 3, 2015)

Just an update on Harbour Cycles - been in there a couple of times now (both punctures, I know I'm working through my issues) and they couldn't have been more helpful. Standard price for inner tube and fitting (£12) and done straight away. Very helpful on general advice and suggestions. Good experience.

Don't know about servicing there ... someone was going to give it a go, weren't they?


----------



## LadyV (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> Looks like the garden has gone for good and that they've started on work to change it from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah, thought that might be it, that's going to be a tight squeeze as they build around the little church building, hopefully it'll make Rathgar Road a little cleaner and safer in the process, not sure it'll do much for anywhere else though, I'd rather the garden.


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

Rathgar Road will be used as the service entrance for the retail unit, so expect waste bins and deliveries.


----------



## LadyV (May 5, 2015)

TBrooks said:


> FYI:
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/events/loughborough-junction-masterplan-reference-group-workshop




Just gone to register for this as it's at a sensible time for once and at the end of the form is the following question...

"Please tick here if you'd like to keep up to date with thing happening in the borough. We will look after your details and not share them with any other organisations" The only answer option is "Yes Please"

Which is fine, I don't mind being asked but I usually choose no for these sort of things as I don't want extra junk mailings. My objection to the question is the fact that it is a compulsory question with the only option being Yes, meaning you can't register without having the mailing! Sure that's against some Data Protection law


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Bah, thought that might be it, that's going to be a tight squeeze as they build around the little church building, hopefully it'll make Rathgar Road a little cleaner and safer in the process, not sure it'll do much for anywhere else though, I'd rather the garden.


I think I'd rather have a building there (even if what's proposed looks entirely unexciting), than a garden plus advertising hoardings. If it were a proper public space/garden with a permanent maintenance regime, somewhere to sit, etc, and no advertising hoardings then maybe. But at the moment it simply looks like what it is - an empty plot - and doesn't help make that junction feel like the centre of anything.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

The garden was a temporary community volunteer iniative. It really brightened up the area. I would have loved to have seen it made into a more permanant thing with paths, seats etc.


----------



## LadyV (May 5, 2015)

editor said:


> The garden was a temporary community volunteer iniative. It really brightened up the area. I would have loved to have seen it made into a more permanant thing with paths, seats etc.



Yes I think that's what I meant really, something proper and no posters but as that's not an option, I guess a building isn't so bad, could always be worse!


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2015)

Objections to the closure of the end Loughborough Rd have included comments about how it may feel less "safe" without the passing traffic. A supermarket on that corner would help make that bit feel less deserted and unwatched.


----------



## Twattor (May 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I think I'd rather have a building there (even if what's proposed looks entirely unexciting), than a garden plus advertising hoardings. If it were a proper public space/garden with a permanent maintenance regime, somewhere to sit, etc, and no advertising hoardings then maybe. But at the moment it simply looks like what it is - an empty plot - and doesn't help make that junction feel like the centre of anything.



looks like one hell of a lump to put on that site though.

You'll have to keep an eye out for the transport assessment.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Objections to the closure of the end Loughborough Rd have included comments about how it may feel less "safe" without the passing traffic. A supermarket on that corner would help make that bit feel less deserted and unwatched.



....... it will also push the rent up for surrounding retail spaces especially if that side of the junction is pedestrianised and repaved


----------



## Crispy (May 6, 2015)

Twattor said:


> looks like one hell of a lump to put on that site though.
> 
> You'll have to keep an eye out for the transport assessment.


It exactly matches the neighbouring buildings' parapet lines and is only marginally taller in the roof. Not sure if serious, but this is a tiny development in comparison and I can't imagine the transport assessment will be more than a few sentences (Loads of buses, no need for car parking, sorted.)


----------



## Up the junction (May 6, 2015)

Can you imagine living on the junction of 4 sets of traffic lights, with stationary vehicles waiting in at least two directions 16 hours a day (plus the queue waiting to turn across). Really undesirable place to live imo, noise and air pollution off the scale. And then there's the railway line ...


----------



## editor (May 6, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Can you imagine living on the junction of 4 sets of traffic lights, with stationary vehicles waiting in at least two directions 16 hours a day (plus the queue waiting to turn across). Really undesirable place to live imo, noise and air pollution off the scale. And then there's the railway line ...


Ah, but you've got a lickle balcony to smell it all!


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2015)

Got an email from Fluid the Council consultants doing a masterplan for LJ.



> We would be delighted if you could join us tomorrow evening, Friday 8th May, starting at 6.30pm, outside Loughborough Junction Station.
> 
> I have attached the proposed route for the walk and would welcome your input, perhaps there is something along this route you wish to highlight as a local assets or that needs improvement. If you are interested in attending this walk please contact us to book your place. You can simply reply to this email or telephone 020 77290770 (and ask for a Loughborough Junction Team member).



Starts at Station and ends at the Cambria. Wrong time for me.


----------



## davidaheath (May 28, 2015)

OK what the hell was this helicopter situation last night. I am sure you are all aware that the traumatic episode occurred around 9:30pm (or it might have been 10 dunno I'd had loads of wine (French)). I had just finished my lemongrass and thyme chicken burger and potato salad (with bacon sprinkles plus sweet potato chips (how long do you guys do your sweet potato chips for? I did mine for like 25 minutes and although they were good they weren't particularly crispy. Is there a trick to increase the crispness? I covered mine in oil and added mixed herbs and paprika with salt and pepper before putting them in the oven on about 200C. How can I improve them?)) and was watching series two of Twin Peaks (episode three).

Anyway, yeah, helicopter. It hovered pretty much over my house for like 45 minutes and then disappeared for about five minutes and THEN FFS CAME BACK AGAIN! and even though I angrily refreshed Twitter multiple times I could only find about five other pissed off people which made me feel much worse. I literally missed about four minutes of dialogue in total and to be honest, combined with the amount of wine I had consumed, I no longer have any god damn clue what the hell is happening. I know the stupid blonde woman in the police station is pregnant, but I have no idea who did it but it definitely wasn't the really sad looking man who I like (because his sperm isn't up to scratch or something. I think he was getting a new sample to make sure).

So yeah, what happened (for the helicopter to come out, not in Twin Peaks)?


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 28, 2015)

We had a letter from a film company about filming a helicopter chase in London and specifically over Ruskin Park.  I can't remember the date - it might have been that.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 28, 2015)

Found it.  It's from Stanley Kubrick Building and filming's in June, 7th, 14th and 21st.  It will be low flying and from 8pm-midnight.


----------



## Up the junction (May 28, 2015)

Felt totally like Ruskin Park area to me.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> OK what the hell was this helicopter situation last night. I am sure you are all aware that the traumatic episode occurred around 9:30pm (or it might have been 10 dunno I'd had loads of wine (French)). I had just finished my lemongrass and thyme chicken burger and potato salad (with bacon sprinkles plus sweet potato chips (how long do you guys do your sweet potato chips for? I did mine for like 25 minutes and although they were good they weren't particularly crispy. Is there a trick to increase the crispness? I covered mine in oil and added mixed herbs and paprika with salt and pepper before putting them in the oven on about 200C. How can I improve them?)) and was watching series two of Twin Peaks (episode three).
> 
> Anyway, yeah, helicopter. It hovered pretty much over my house for like 45 minutes and then disappeared for about five minutes and THEN FFS CAME BACK AGAIN! and even though I angrily refreshed Twitter multiple times I could only find about five other pissed off people which made me feel much worse. I literally missed about four minutes of dialogue in total and to be honest, combined with the amount of wine I had consumed, I no longer have any god damn clue what the hell is happening. I know the stupid blonde woman in the police station is pregnant, but I have no idea who did it but it definitely wasn't the really sad looking man who I like (because his sperm isn't up to scratch or something. I think he was getting a new sample to make sure).
> 
> So yeah, what happened (for the helicopter to come out, not in Twin Peaks)?


Here you go: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/05/...nes-and-police-assist-a-girl-stuck-in-a-tree/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> We had a letter from a film company about filming a helicopter chase in London and specifically over Ruskin Park.  I can't remember the date - it might have been that.



Early in the day there were two helicopters circling in an unusual fashion.
I first noticed them as I was heading back from Brockwell park and again when I arrived home ten minutes later the were circling north east of central Brixton, I tried to get a photo but failed.
They looked like small military helicopters to my untrained I. This would have been slightly after 6pm.


----------



## davidaheath (May 28, 2015)

NOW THERE IS A MAN ON THE CORNER OF THE ROAD FURIOUSLY BONGOING


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 28, 2015)




----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2015)

Popped into the new brewery tap on Belinda Road on Saturday. Nice people.












http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...o-operative-brewery-in-loughborough-junction/


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## goldengraham (Jun 2, 2015)

There's a well-organised and focused Twitter campaign springing up about the shocking amount of rubbish that is dumped and only occasionally collected around Loughborough Junction (see #notadumpingground). Good on them


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 4, 2015)

Wondering if I could get a bit of mundane travel advice. If two adults and a baby in a buggie need to get to kings cross by 9.45 tomorrow morning, what are their chances on the 9.06 overground train from LJ to St Pancras? Is it safe from rush hour by then or should we think of a plan b? All thoughts gratefully received!


----------



## prunus (Jun 4, 2015)

footballerslegs said:


> Wondering if I could get a bit of mundane travel advice. If two adults and a baby in a buggie need to get to kings cross by 9.45 tomorrow morning, what are their chances on the 9.06 overground train from LJ to St Pancras? Is it safe from rush hour by then or should we think of a plan b? All thoughts gratefully received!



You have a reasonable chance if you go right to the rear of the train. It's not normally too bad there.  Don't be shy about shouting at people to move down inside if necessary  they will eventually. Fold the buggy and carry the baby if you can other luggage allowing and so on.


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 4, 2015)

prunus said:


> You have a reasonable chance if you go right to the rear of the train. It's not normally too bad there.  Don't be shy about shouting at people to move down inside if necessary  they will eventually. Fold the buggy and carry the baby if you can other luggage allowing and so on.


 
Brilliant. We will be luggage light so we'll give it a go. And there's probably enough time for us to run to Brixton if we have no luck. Thanks v much!


----------



## bolgerp (Jun 9, 2015)

Has there been any more news about the road closure "pilot" around L Junction? I haven't seen or heard anything for ages....


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 14, 2015)

The council have removed the traffic data collection stuff (wires across the road, etc) so I guess that is being analysed and will contribute to the final decision. I haven't heard anything either.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...ollowing-flawed-lambeth-council-consultation/

Totally ruined my weekend!


----------



## LadyV (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone know why Up the Junction is banned?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 19, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Anyone know why Up the Junction is banned?



Start a thread in feedback and the mods should give you an answer.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 19, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Anyone know why Up the Junction is banned?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/banlist/
_Rules violations_


----------



## bolgerp (Jun 19, 2015)

No dates of expected implementation, though?


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 19, 2015)

LadyV said:


> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/06/...ollowing-flawed-lambeth-council-consultation/
> 
> Totally ruined my weekend!


Have they published the criteria they will assess the trial against?


----------



## LadyV (Jun 23, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Have they published the criteria they will assess the trial against?


I doubt it, lets face it, we all know it's not really a "6 month trial", it's patronising to say it as these things are never taken away once in, everyone adapts, no-one complains. Personally I've contacted my local councillors and Helen Hayes to complain, before and after the decision was announced, not that any of them bother to reply but it makes me feel slightly better!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 23, 2015)

LadyV said:


> we all know it's not really a "6 month trial", it's patronising to say it as these things are never taken away once in


Evidence?

They will have to make a new order to make it permanent and will have to review any objections recieved during the experimental period as part of that process.

I'm not sure what I think about the scheme partly because I've not spent enough time trying to understand it in full detail. My instinct is to support anything that reduces the dominance of cars, as long as, of course, there aren't any negative effects that can be foreseen.

I was at a recent consultation event where this was discussed. Some people were saying they didn't want it. But they didn't seem to be aware of the full details either. For example someone started going on about the disruption to bus routes - until it was pointed out that the "closed" sections of road will be open to buses. So I am not sure to what extent many of the objections are based on the reality of what's proposed.

I hope we'll be able to have a better informed discussion about the merits or otherwise of the proposals once the experimental scheme has produced some numbers on traffic flows, pollution and so on.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 23, 2015)

Well I don't understand it at all.  I live on Barrington Rd.	My brother in law brings my disabled mum over to stay every few weeks in the car.  Does this mean he won't be able to drive into Barrington Rd?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 23, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Well I don't understand it at all.  I live on Barrington Rd.	My brother in law brings my disabled mum over to stay every few weeks in the car.  Does this mean he won't be able to drive into Barrington Rd?


it says there will be no entry signs both ways on barrington road
but even if the whole of its length is between the no entry signs I'd imagine someone
could drive in via angell road


----------



## teuchter (Jun 23, 2015)

It's not going to leave anyone inacessible by car. It just might be a more roundabout route. So it might mean that your brother has to spend an extra five or ten minutes in his car every few weeks but you will have less pollution and noise coming through your windows.


----------



## LJRE (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

Completely off topic and new to this thread but had a quick question: looking to move into the area fairly soon around LJ station, are there any streets to avoid? I heard Rathgar isn't the safest to go down...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 24, 2015)

What do you want to avoid exactly?


----------



## LJRE (Jun 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> What do you want to avoid exactly?


Just which streets around the station are well known "no go" areas etc. I get the impression that daytime everything is pretty safe, was just wondering as I heard about the police "find" down Rathgar a few years back. Fully understand things can change quickly though...


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't know what the "find" was but I wouldnt have a problem walking around any of the roads around the station


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 25, 2015)

LJRE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Completely off topic and new to this thread but had a quick question: looking to move into the area fairly soon around LJ station, are there any streets to avoid? I heard Rathgar isn't the safest to go down...


You wouldn't really have any reason to walk down Rathgar Rd.  It's only railway arches etc.  I'm female and I don't worry about walking anywhere around Loughborough Junction.  Been living here 23yrs,  and never had a problem.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 25, 2015)

LJRE said:


> Just which streets around the station are well known "no go" areas etc. I get the impression that daytime everything is pretty safe, was just wondering as I heard about the police "find" down Rathgar a few years back. Fully understand things can change quickly though...


I've lived a couple of minutes from the station for almost 5 years and go past Rathgar Road pretty much every day, it's not the kind of road you walk down by accident, you have to want to go there, you just walk past the end of it which is perfectly safe. As for other roads, I've not found any I've felt unsafe on. Good luck, hope you like the area!


----------



## LadyV (Jun 25, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Evidence?
> 
> They will have to make a new order to make it permanent and will have to review any objections recieved during the experimental period as part of that process.
> 
> ...



Regarding evidence, I'm sure there probably are various examples that I could find if I could be bothered but what I said, I said from experience, I've lived through something similar before in a previous area and like I said in my comment, people adapt, they don't bother complaining even though it annoys them on a daily basis and then the council goes "well that was a success, let's make it permanent".

The fact that they got so few responses to the initial consultation does not bode well for a great deal of responses when it comes to a review. Like with the initial consultation, any meetings they have will be at odd times that limit who can go to them, they won't be properly publicised and the council will assume that everyone is in favour and it will stay.

As for the proposed benefits, have any of the things you mention like traffic flows and pollution been measured for comparison? Have they also measured the roads that everyone is going to use instead? Because this will not stop people getting in their cars, it will just make them use a different route. The supporters of this closure call Loughborough Road a rat run, a cut through to avoid Brixton and yes it probably is the latter but it's a reasonably wide road with room for this traffic. By closing the junction, traffic will start using side roads and drivers will create their own new rat runs, roads that aren't designed for that much traffic. 

There were far better ways to spend the £28k to improve the area and to make the road safer and cleaner but no, they've gone for the full on extreme measure which, personally I think will just cause problems for anyone who lives on Loughborough Road and close to the junction.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2015)

I struggle to see this as an "extreme" measure.

As far as I'm aware yes they have been monitoring traffic on some of the alternative routes. I have seen the cords across the roads in various places. I don't know the details but I would think that it's pretty standard for this kind of measure to do so, and also to anticipate routes which could have the rat run traffic displaced onto them, and design the scheme so as to avoid this where they are unsuitable streets.

What would be your preferred methods for making the road cleaner and safer?


----------



## prunus (Jun 25, 2015)

LJRE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Completely off topic and new to this thread but had a quick question: looking to move into the area fairly soon around LJ station, are there any streets to avoid? I heard Rathgar isn't the safest to go down...



Nope.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I struggle to see this as an "extreme" measure.
> 
> As far as I'm aware yes they have been monitoring traffic on some of the alternative routes. I have seen the cords across the roads in various places. I don't know the details but I would think that it's pretty standard for this kind of measure to do so, and also to anticipate routes which could have the rat run traffic displaced onto them, and design the scheme so as to avoid this where they are unsuitable streets.
> 
> What would be your preferred methods for making the road cleaner and safer?



I call closing a junction that is a pretty major artery through the area an extreme measure. Closing it will cause more traffic and even more pollution in the centre of Brixton, will have traffic going down roads that aren't designed for it and will make the roads closest to the junction into a ghetto practically inaccessible for motor vehicles. Every other time the junction has been closed, rubbish has been allowed to pile up and collect so unless they're going to have extra refuse collections and extra street cleaning, the area certainly won't be cleaner!

As for safer, do you mean road safety or personal safety? Personally I don't consider Loughborough Road to be unsafe from a road safety pov but then I don't have any unruly children who have never been taught how to cross the road and I also know how to cross a road. I do however consider Coldharbour Lane to be a bit of a deathtrap at times, especially at the corner by Tescos where cars go racing round but then there doesn't seem to be any plans to tackle that, so there will still be lots of cars racing along with no reason to stop as the traffic lights will end up being phased in their favour as Hinton Road will become a side road.

My concerns are more for personal safety, passing traffic offers natural surveillance to an area that does have an issue with anti social behaviour. Without that and without any obvious plans for more traditional surveillance, I worry what the immediate area around the junction is going to be like.

On a side note, it will end up costing the council more than the £28k this is costing just in taxi fares. After looking at it with taxi driver, this closure is going to add up to about £5 on to every fare if you're going, for instance, to Styles Gardens. Just in the part of Styles Gardens I go past every day, I know of at least 3 families who have a taxi every school day to get the kids to school. With at least 190 school days a year, that is approx an extra £1k per year per family! Multiply that by the others in the area that I don't see and the £28k this little experiment is costing is going to seem like a false economy.

My preferred methods to keep the road safer would have been to keep the area moving but slower. The council is going to introduce a 20 mph speed limit across the whole borough so if they enforced that maybe they would slow everyone down and could also make a bit of money on the side for the ones who didn't slow down. There are many proven traffic calming measures they could have implemented instead of this, more crossings, zebra or pelican, speed bumps, make the road narrower, enforce the speed limit. 

I'm not sure about the "cleaner" aspect, I can't deny that this plan will most likely improve air quality when you're by the road but this is not at the top of my priority list. However there is a lot that could be done to clean up the area near the junction on the ground, the Loughborough and Angell estates for instance have a guy that sweeps up, ensures that rubbish is where it should be and generally keeps the areas clean and tidy. Sadly that doesn't happen often enough on the other side of Loughborough Road or by the junction.

As I've said to other supporters of the scheme we're just going to have to agree to disagree, I'm never going to believe this is for the best.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2015)

Taxi to school?  - is there a good reason for that?


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 26, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Taxi to school?  - is there a good reason for that?


Well if the chauffeur is on long-term sick leave.


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 26, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Anyone know why Up the Junction is banned?


Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's not going to leave anyone inacessible by car. It just might be a more roundabout route. So it might mean that your brother has to spend an extra five or ten minutes in his car every few weeks but you will have less pollution and noise coming through your windows.


As best I understand, this is it exactly. The idea is to block the worst of the rat run (north/south, south/north), and then make life difficult for people trying to skirt around it. Come in from Brixton Rd or whatever and you'll be fine.


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 26, 2015)

LadyV said:


> I call closing a junction that is a pretty major artery through the area an extreme measure.


I know we've had this discussion before but it really is not "a pretty major artery". It's a quiet residential road in between two very highly densely populated estates that has been allowed to be co-opted by thousands of commuters and 'drive throughs' who all of a sudden discovered it on the GPS route planner. If 90% of the traffic on Loughborough Rd doesn't originate or complete in the west end/city >> south of the south Circ, I'm Lawrence of Arabia. 

The noise and air pollution on Loughborogh Rd is unbearable, and almost all of it is from clowns driving through from Beckenham, Croydon and  points in between and beyond. Enough thanks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Up the junction said:


> Reports of my demise have been greatly exaggerated


oh noes 
........and he thinks he's Jesus now.


----------



## Winot (Jun 26, 2015)

I think you're getting Jesus mixed up with Mark Twain.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2015)

Winot said:


> I think you're getting Jesus mixed up with Mark Twain.


no, I was just making a comnnection, Dracula might have been a better one tho'


----------



## Up the junction (Jun 26, 2015)

I think you've probably been on more than a cup of tea.


----------



## boohoo (Jun 26, 2015)

I hope he isn't back from the dead. Loughborough Junction zombies!!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 27, 2015)

Again, astonished at how difficult it is to wean people off cars, despite the health benefits of doing so.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm concerned about the astroturf.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 27, 2015)

Warrior Studios have an open studio this weekend.

http://www.camberwellarts.org.uk/open-studios-2015/


----------



## LadyV (Jun 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Taxi to school?  - is there a good reason for that?


Disabilities I think for at least one, lazy parents and kids going to schools further away for the others


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Disabilities I think for at least one, lazy parents and kids going to schools further away for the others


Disabled kids get free transport anyway.
Other kids can walk or get public transport if their parents don't want to pay the extra £5 for taxis, with an added bonus of a few less cars on the road unecessarily.

So, hardly a valid objection.


----------



## Ian Clark (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi all, quick note to say that we've got food and bands down at the Beerhive this Saturday for our Independence Day party. The weather is set to be fine so it would be lovely to see some of you down our end of LJ. See https://www.facebook.com/events/412285188954561/


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2015)

Ian Clark said:


> Hi all, quick note to say that we've got food and bands down at the Beerhive this Saturday for our Independence Day party. The weather is set to be fine so it would be lovely to see some of you down our end of LJ. See https://www.facebook.com/events/412285188954561/


Be sure to add it to the Buzz listings for maximum coverage! 
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/add-your-event/


----------



## LadyV (Jun 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Disabled kids get free transport anyway.
> Other kids can walk or get public transport if their parents don't want to pay the extra £5 for taxis, with an added bonus of a few less cars on the road unecessarily.
> 
> So, hardly a valid objection.



You missed the point, it's not the parents paying for the taxis, it's the council so they will (or we will, depending on how you look at it) be paying the extra money.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2015)

Eh? The council are paying for taxis for kids of "lazy parents"?

You've lost me.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyV said:


> You missed the point, it's not the parents paying for the taxis, it's the council so they will (or we will, depending on how you look at it) be paying the extra money.


 
Are you objecting to a welfare state, as well as objecting to road closures?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyV said:


> You missed the point, it's not the parents paying for the taxis, it's the council so they will (or we will, depending on how you look at it) be paying the extra money.


I think there is another point. If the council wanted to make it more difficult for traffic outside the Loughborough Road ares to use Loughborough road as a cut-through they could do this quite easily by closing the short stretch of Hinton Road from the Green Man to the petrol station.

I think this current scheme is a combination of:

1. traffic engineers making work for themselves

2. green activists wanting to disadvantage car owners who live in or visit the Loughborough estate

3. people who apparently think small businesses based on car maintenance in the arches are inappropriate (despite the sponsorship the council gave to this in Brixton Challenge in the 1990s).

A special open showing of *The Cars that Ate Paris* at the Whirled cinema might slake the anti-car puritanism currently being expressed.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

Puritanism?

No one is having their car confiscated or being made inaccessible. 

The argument against this should be based on whether or not it will actually work, rather than a load of melodramatic conspiracy theory.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Puritanism?
> 
> No one is having their car confiscated or being made inaccessible.
> 
> The argument against this should be based on whether or not it will actually work, rather than a load of melodramatic conspiracy theory.



The main reason this is being done is to give the gentrification of the area a boost as stated in the opening line of the proposal
“_The proposed road closures have been designed to facilitate the creation of a meaningful town centre in the heart of Loughborough Junction_  "
the anti car bit is the sweetener to get people onboard


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

Let's just make sure that we don't do anything that might make the central part of LJ a nicer place to be, then. Maybe we could encourage an escalation of the fly-tipping activity for good measure, too.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Let's just make sure that we don't do anything that might make the central part of LJ a nicer place to be, then. Maybe we could encourage an escalation of the fly-tipping activity for good measure, too.


Oh - this car free zone is to be monitored with CCTV to prevent fly tipping?


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 30, 2015)

Was that bit about "making a meaningful town centre" the opening line you mentioned that says it's all about boosting gentrification?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Let's just make sure that we don't do anything that might make the central part of LJ a nicer place to be, then. Maybe we could encourage an escalation of the fly-tipping activity for good measure, too.


The concept of "niceness" is a double edged sword, nice for some not so nice for others.


SpamMisery said:


> Was that bit about "making a meaningful town centre" the opening line you mentioned that says it's all about boosting gentrification?


it is when combined with other ominous phrases like "improving the retail offer"


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 30, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The main reason this is being done is to give the gentrification of the area a boost as stated in the opening line of the proposal
> “_The proposed road closures have been designed to facilitate the creation of a meaningful town centre in the heart of Loughborough Junction_  "
> the anti car bit is the sweetener to get people onboard



in your world, is it only gentrifiers that are the force behind meaningful town centres? Aren't the working class of Loughbrough Junction allowed a meaningful town centre? Won't a car free zone help them?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Oh - this car free zone is to be monitored with CCTV to prevent fly tipping?


Not sure what the connection is - most of the many fly-tipping venues around LJ seem to be next to roads with full motor vehicle access.

Are you suggesting a car free zone would encourage fly tipping?

I think what encourages fly tipping is a sense of desolation, which is how the centre of LJ can feel to many, thanks to the various unused shop units and vacant plots. "Improving the retail offer" is a wanky way of describing an attempt to bring more commercial activity to the central area, which I think would be a good thing.

Some people are complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic. I think that fear is largely misplaced. But a re-activation of the shops nearby would help address it. And pedestrianisation may well assist in that process.

I'd rather have a town centre, attractive to pedestrians, with active shops etc providing the sense of surveillance than a dead one relying on passing cars to provide it instead.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

And car ownership in the Loughborough Estate is very low, as I understand it. So the vast majority of people living there will access the town centre as pedestrians.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> in your world, is it only gentrifiers that are the force behind meaningful town centres? Aren't the working class of Loughbrough Junction allowed a meaningful town centre?


Worryingly, a new "Artisan" something-or-another appears in the mock ups.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Some people are complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic. I think that fear is largely misplaced.




I don't think it is.  I've never felt vulnerable walking down Barrington Rd or Loughborough Rd.  But I think I might if there is no traffic going past when it's dark.	My daughter has been pestered by men a few times in Barrington Rd.
I dunno.  This whole thing makes me feel uneasy.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Not sure what the connection is - most of the many fly-tipping venues around LJ seem to be next to roads with full motor vehicle access. Are you suggesting a car free zone would encourage fly tipping?
> I think what encourages fly tipping is a sense of desolation, which is how the centre of LJ can feel to many, thanks to the various unused shop units and vacant plots. "Improving the retail offer" is a wanky way of describing an attempt to bring more commercial activity to the central area, which I think would be a good thing.
> Some people are complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic. I think that fear is largely misplaced. But a re-activation of the shops nearby would help address it. And pedestrianisation may well assist in that process.
> I'd rather have a town centre, attractive to pedestrians, with active shops etc providing the sense of surveillance than a dead one relying on passing cars to provide it instead.


1. Fly tipping is illegal. If people do it next to roads, will they be deterred just because the road is supposedly pedestrianised?

2. How do you improve the reatil offer of Loughborough Junction by council diktat? I would have thought progress was being made already by natural evolution: Tescos, Co-op, Harbour Cycles. If you start all this council nonsense you know what happens next - it'll be Pop Loughborough for a five year temporary lease etc. Or perhaps that is what you are after?

I want to attach two photos of the area from  1905 and 2003 from the historical section of Urban.
You will observe that Loughborough Road has always been a wide thoroughfare designed for commercial traffic.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Worryingly, a new "Artisan" something-or-another appears in the mock ups.


We had such a pub that brewed its own beer at the Warrior in the early 80s. The freeholders (apparently Conway Taverns) were evidently not sympathetic and the place declined into one of those types of pubs occupied by the landlord and 4 or 5 mates.
Now Tesco Express as everyone will know.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> We had such a pub that brewed its own beer at the Warrior in the early 80s. The freeholders (apparently Conway Taverns) were evidently not sympathetic and the place declined into one of those types of pubs occupied by the landlord and 4 or 5 mates.


The loss of the Warrior was a real blow. If only it had hung on for a bit longer it could have ridden the craft ale revival. I remember the impressive copper brewing equipment.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Eh? The council are paying for taxis for kids of "lazy parents"?
> 
> You've lost me.



Yep when kids have serious attendance issues for whatever reason, the council pays for a taxi to take them to school to make sure they do, not for every child obviously, only in serious cases


----------



## LadyV (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Are you objecting to a welfare state, as well as objecting to road closures?


Not at all, merely stating that this happens


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> 1. Fly tipping is illegal. If people do it next to roads, will they be deterred just because the road is supposedly pedestrianised?



My argument is not that pedestrianisation alone will deter it. I was responding to what seemed like your suggestion that pedestrianisation would encourage it.[/QUOTE]



CH1 said:


> 2. How do you improve the reatil offer of Loughborough Junction by council diktat? I would have thought progress was being made already by natural evolution: Tescos, Co-op, Harbour Cycles. If you start all this council nonsense you know what happens next - it'll be Pop Loughborough for a five year temporary lease etc. Or perhaps that is what you are after?



I don't think you can just rely on "natural evolution". This is why we have town planning. And "natural evolution" with no traffic controls would probably leave most of London a smog-ridden gridlock. Nor can you use the argument that because it's "council nonsense" it will be a bad thing. I'm unsure that Pop Brixton is a "good" thing. On the other hand I think the Windrush Square redesign was sucessful (I know some disagree but look at my thread on the subject with a poll suggesting most people think it's an improvement). I think that the changes to Brixtin High Street were also largely a good thing - wider pavements, less street clutter, removal of pedestrian barriers. I think the changes to the centre of Herne Hill were fairly sucessful too, despite a lot of moaning at the time - feels to me a lot beter than it used to. There are lots of schemes going on around London at the moment (not all led by Lambeth obviously, but being led from a traffic planning/public realm improvement point of view) that are aimed at encouraging people to walk and cycle more - various junction redesigns for example. 

My view on this scheme is: is it intended to improve the centre of LJ and make it friendlier to pedestrians and to encourage its use as a proper public space? Yes, I think that is the intention, not some kind of conspiracy by nutty "green activists". Will the proposals achieve this without undue negative effects? Maybe - let's see the results of the trial period.





CH1 said:


> I want to attach two photos of the area from  1905 and 2003 from the historical section of Urban.
> You will observe that Loughborough Road has always been a wide thoroughfare designed for commercial traffic.



Yes - note how much more attractive it is on the left, without motor vehicles. People strolling along the road and stopping for a chat.

In any case, it's not 1905 any more. What was an appropriate design for then isn't necesarily an appropriate design 100 years later. 

Also, for me, the scheme is not mainly about Loughborough Rd. I don't walk down there every day so don't have a strong feeling for how much it's really dominated by motor traffic. It's more about whether the partial pedestrianisation of the junction with CHL will have benefits for central LJ. If a side effect is less traffic and pollution on Loughborough Rd then all for the better. Of course there could also be negative side effects. I remain open minded about that, although I feel they may be being rather overstated.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Yep when kids have serious attendance issues for whatever reason, the council pays for a taxi to take them to school to make sure they do, not for every child obviously, only in serious cases


Sounds like you are just saying a version of "I don't want my hard earned tax payers money spent on kids who are misbehaving because of their lazy parents". I don't accept that as an argument against this scheme.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like you are just saying a version of "I don't want my hard earned tax payers money spent on kids who are misbehaving because of their lazy parents". I don't accept that as an argument against this scheme.


My comment about the taxis was in regards to the additional cost of the taxis due to the road changes, not whether my council tax goes towards paying kids to go to school in taxis, I have zero control over what the council spends it's money on, although yes I admit I probably would prefer money not to be spent on this but if it means they get to school and get an education I'm ok with it.


----------



## LadyV (Jun 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Some people are complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic. I think that fear is largely misplaced. But a re-activation of the shops nearby would help address it. And pedestrianisation may well assist in that process.
> 
> I'd rather have a town centre, attractive to pedestrians, with active shops etc providing the sense of surveillance than a dead one relying on passing cars to provide it instead.



I too would like to see a re-activation of the shops in the area but you don't need to close the junction to achieve that, especially as, if memory serves, the junction won't be closed directly by Coldharbour Lane to allow for people to walk straight over, the pedestrian part comes after Ridgeway Road. 

I'm one of those people "complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic" and I most definitely don't think that "that fear is largely misplaced". There are many studies that show that passing traffic provides a natural surveillance but you're right, new shops and more footfall will also provide the same thing....well during the day. What about at night? Very few town centres, pedestrianised or not have much going on unless there are pubs. But it doesn't have to be a one or the other situation, new shops could open and survive with the road open, has any research been done into why this has not happened? Has anyone made any effort to encourage the regeneration of the shops? 

Do you ever walk around the immediate area that will be closed at night? Are you a lone female? I'm guessing not, if you were you might feel differently.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Do you ever walk around the immediate area that will be closed at night? Are you a lone female? I'm guessing not, if you were you might feel differently.



Yes I do walk around at night but no, I'm not a lone female.

I don't want to dismiss this fear. And to be honest I should do some reading before getting further into this discussion. But my understanding is that in many contexts increased road traffic corresponds to high levels of street crime. I think this is largely because in pedestrianised areas, more people tend to be out walking (because it is more attractive to do so), and having pedestrians out and about is a much, much more effective form of natural surveillance than passing road traffic.

Obviously this is complicated and doesn't necessarily apply to this particular situation, and night time is a different consideration to daytime. You might say that because few people are car owners on the estate, they have to walk anyway, and reduced traffic isn't going to make the street seem safer at night for those who already feel at risk. But, you also have to think about the bigger picture involving an enlivened town centre. If there are a few more shops (or even cafe bars) in the central area because it's become more attractive as somewhere to do your shopping, then maybe some more of them will start to open later, which will generate more footfall after dark and then you potentially have a positive feedback effect.

There's also the matter of pedestrians being injured/killed by road traffic and I understand that can be high at night, so that has to be taken into the balance too.

Like I say I should do more reading on this. You say there are studies showing the effect of natural surveillance of road traffic. Can you link to any of them?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 30, 2015)

LadyV said:


> I too would like to see a re-activation of the shops in the area but you don't need to close the junction to achieve that, especially as, if memory serves, the junction won't be closed directly by Coldharbour Lane to allow for people to walk straight over, the pedestrian part comes after Ridgeway Road.
> 
> I'm one of those people "complaining that pedestrianising that bit will make it feel unsafe because of the reduction in passing traffic" and I most definitely don't think that "that fear is largely misplaced". There are many studies that show that passing traffic provides a natural surveillance but you're right, new shops and more footfall will also provide the same thing....well during the day. What about at night? Very few town centres, pedestrianised or not have much going on unless there are pubs. But it doesn't have to be a one or the other situation, new shops could open and survive with the road open, has any research been done into why this has not happened? Has anyone made any effort to encourage the regeneration of the shops?
> 
> Do you ever walk around the immediate area that will be closed at night? Are you a lone female? I'm guessing not, if you were you might feel differently.




The section under Cambria Bridge has been closed to traffic and pedestrianised. Is this more unsafe than it was before it was a motorised vehicle through way? I've not seen any evidence that it's more dangerous to walk up Cambria Rd now, irrespective of gender, than when cars drove up it. But please advise if you have these statistics.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Worryingly, a new "Artisan" something-or-another appears in the mock ups.


 And a new tree! Certainly a leading indicator of gentrification.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> And a new tree! Certainly a leading indicator of gentrification.


That bike is worryingly short of gears too.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> The section under Cambria Bridge has been closed to traffic and pedestrianised. Is this more unsafe than it was before it was a motorised vehicle through way? I've not seen any evidence that it's more dangerous to walk up Cambria Rd now, irrespective of gender, than when cars drove up it. But please advise if you have these statistics.


Isn't that the one where a double decker managed to decaptitate itself some years ago? If so it is much safer now (for buses and passengers).

I think the hostel for substance abusers in Cambria Road might cloud perceptions in other respects.


----------



## prunus (Jun 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Isn't that the one where a double decker managed to decaptitate itself some years ago? If so it is much safer now (for buses and passengers).
> 
> I think the hostel for substance abusers in Cambria Road might cloud perceptions in other respects.



I wouldn't have thought so - it would have to be a pretty lost bus to be trying to go that way. And a pretty oblivious bus driver too - I don't think a single decker would get under there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> in your world, is it only gentrifiers that are the force behind meaningful town centres? Aren't the working class of Loughbrough Junction allowed a meaningful town centre? Won't a car free zone help them?



In my world it is only gentrifiers who use phrases like "meaningful town centre" to disguise their true objective .
The working class of LJ already have a meaningful town centre, it's called Brixton, although increasingly large chunks of it are becoming something else


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 30, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> In my world it is only gentrifiers who use phrases like "meaningful town centre" to disguise their true objective .
> The working class of LJ already have a meaningful town centre, it's called Brixton, although increasingly large chunks of it are becoming something else


Then the people of LJ don't have a meaningful town centre because it's called Brixton. And yet in 'your world' you would deny them one.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Then the people of LJ don't have a meaningful town centre because it's called Brixton. And yet in 'your world' you would deny them one.



I am not in a position to deny anybody anything, I am just saying what I feel, which is that the area will be very different within a few years


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

prunus said:


> I wouldn't have thought so - it would have to be a pretty lost bus to be trying to go that way. And a pretty oblivious bus driver too - I don't think a single decker would get under there.


I thought that about the height- but is there another bridge in that immediate area where a bus could hit the bridge? Hinton Road perhaps?
I have a clear recollection of this event being a big deal in the South London Press years ago (maybe 1988-ish).
Apparently there was a diversion because of a problem at Louhborough Junction.

Trouble is all this pre www stuff is rather unsearchable - short of taking a Thermos to the Minet Archives.


----------



## gdubz (Jun 30, 2015)

When I used to work on the bengeworth road London electricity site (as a temp - not an executive), people who I worked with (from all different bits of London, nationalities, ethnicities and classes) used to feel the need the get the shuttle bus between there and Brixton but also Loughborough junction (fear not laziness). We went to Belushi's in borough for work outings, and there were still pubs on that bit of coldharbour lane. Would have been nice to have a bit of a centre there but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2015)

gdubz said:


> When I used to work on the bengeworth road London electricity site (as a temp - not an executive), people who I worked with (from all different bits of London, nationalities, ethnicities and classes) used to feel the need the get the shuttle bus between there and Brixton but also Loughborough junction (fear not laziness). We went to Belushi's in borough for work outings, and there were still pubs on that bit of coldharbour lane. Would have been nice to have a bit of a centre there but I'm probably wrong.


I suppose one could make a case for reclaiming the Green Man and/or the Warrior, but there are loads of flats above both now. No noise please, we're nu Brixtish.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I suppose one could make a case for reclaiming the Green Man and/or the Warrior, but there are loads of flats above both now. No noise please, we're nu Brixtish.



Presumably the Coast Bar is still salvagable as a pub.

Not to wish the folks running the cafe there any ill will of course.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2015)

LJ newsflash

The Firezza delivery fleet, which up until now has consisted entirely of mopeds with 'L' plates on them, now also features one pedal bike.


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm keeping an open mind about the pedestrianisation plan but my guess is that regeneration in LJ, if and when it comes, will happen in the railway arch alleys off leading off the main roads, rather than on the junction itself - new business activity like Clarkshaws brewery might be a pointer to that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2015)

> Further to our previous emails regarding the second Loughborough Junction Masterplan workshop and Community Reference Group Meeting, we are writing to inform you of a change of date.
> 
> The workshop originally planned for 2nd July has been postponed to the 16th July.
> 
> ...



I went to the first meeting of the reference group. I went to pop up event and was invited after that. 

People can probably go even if they have not been to first one. 

Its "Fluid" consultants doing it. They are not using the card game that they used for the Brixton Central masterplan. Thankfully. 

I did do some notes of last one but not had time to write them up. Will see if I can dig them out.


----------



## Ian Clark (Jul 3, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> I'm keeping an open mind about the pedestrianisation plan but my guess is that regeneration in LJ, if and when it comes, will happen in the railway arch alleys off leading off the main roads, rather than on the junction itself - new business activity like Clarkshaws brewery might be a pointer to that.



Speaking from a personal level, we used to live off the Old Kent Road, a 4 lane main thoroughfare of traffic all day every day. However, over the 10 years or so that we were there we say it develop with community flair and was a really nice place to shop and occasionally hang out. It wasn't a destination as say, Brixton, has become and didn't really have a "heart", because of the thundering big road, which is what I believe town planners are trying to achieve in LJ, but it did have a sense of togetherness and cohesiveness.

I believe the biggest change was that the council did away with the incumbent refuse service and ploughed a pile of money into the street scene. Nothing fancy, new slightly wider pavements and more trash collected. Small businesses and locals did the rest really. 

We'll keep on tidying our little corner of LJ and if others join us, it would be great - sourdough baker next?


----------



## Kevs (Jul 4, 2015)

kik3ekekeejuuiekee high Hugh e high Hugh hey hIueej uue u u[emoji5] IneeuuIneeu uuu hihi hu u uu theuieue huehi ewuuee eeeuuuue we will willeeu7


----------



## Kevs (Jul 4, 2015)

Kevs said:


> kik3ekekeejuuiekee high Hugh e high Hugh hey hIueej uue u u[emoji5] IneeuuIneeu uuu hihi hu u uu theuieue huehi ewuuee eeeuuuue we will willeeu7


oh sorry about that, that was clearly a pocket Tapatalk post. darn this phones unlocking mechanism.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2015)

Kevs said:


> oh sorry about that, that was clearly a pocket Tapatalk post. darn this phones unlocking mechanism.


I liked the message.


----------



## Kevs (Jul 4, 2015)

editor said:


> I liked the message.


I think it highlighted the current thinking behind pedestrianisation, gentrification, and cross pollination of many of the issues facing the junction right now.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 5, 2015)

Kevs said:


> I think it highlighted the current thinking behind pedestrianisation, gentrification, and cross pollination of many of the issues facing the junction right now.


I thought you'd been to the cider bar


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I thought you'd been to the cider bar


Actually I never got as far as that. The lure of the Beer Hive event was too strong.
Interesting people there - several locals I'd not seen for a while. Shame I didn't take a camera as the space between the railway viaducts was rammed = they'd put out benches, chairs etc so people could be seated. It was all a bit post-industrial chic, or something like that.
And the beer seemed to pack a punch greater than expected from the labelled ABV.

Nice to know Loughborough Junction can host two alternative events like this simultaneously.


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 5, 2015)

Is the cider bar open today?

I have two friends visiting from Brighton and I was going to take them to Dollar Chicken but it looks like it's closed for refurbishment so the cider bar was a backup option. Nah, here is my actual plan:

1) Bought like 20 Red Stripe to drink in my garden*
2) Go to that Pop Brixton thing even though I hate the idea of it
3) Freak them out for a bit in the Albert
4) Go to the Duke or something I dunno I reckon we'll be too drunk at this point to care

Don't suppose there's anything else good going on today.

* Not really a garden more like a concrete version of Phillip Schofield's Cube.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Is the cider bar open today?
> 
> .



Yes, 2-10.


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 5, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes, 2-10.



NICE

New plan is as follows.

1) Red Stripe in the garden
2) Cider bar on the way to Brixton
2) Pop Brixton to laugh at all the people in Pop Brixton
3) The Prince Albert!
4) Maybe by this time the sun will be out for Duke garden


----------



## LadyV (Jul 7, 2015)

Had a tweet from Cllr Rachel Heywood on Friday, apparently "the road closure decision has been called in meaning it will be re-examined", anyone else know anymore? 

Also anyone going to meet Helen Hayes at the LJAG annual meeting on Thursday? 
http://www.loughboroughjunction.org...coming-to-our-ljag-agm-thursday-9-july-7-30pm


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Had a tweet from Cllr Rachel Heywood on Friday, apparently "the road closure decision has been called in meaning it will be re-examined", anyone else know anymore?
> 
> Also anyone going to meet Helen Hayes at the LJAG annual meeting on Thursday?
> http://www.loughboroughjunction.org...coming-to-our-ljag-agm-thursday-9-july-7-30pm


I'm not going - I am suffering from "meeting clash" that day.
I guess there is no harm someone asking about the road closure issue if they don't mention it at the AGM meeting. After all there is no reason for LJAG people who are involved with the road closure proposals to lie - they should explain what is happening and if it is called in or not.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 7, 2015)

Ian Clark said:


> Speaking from a personal level, we used to live off the Old Kent Road, a 4 lane main thoroughfare of traffic all day every day. However, over the 10 years or so that we were there we say it develop with community flair and was a really nice place to shop and occasionally hang out. It wasn't a destination as say, Brixton, has become and didn't really have a "heart", because of the thundering big road, which is what I believe town planners are trying to achieve in LJ, but it did have a sense of togetherness and cohesiveness.
> 
> I believe the biggest change was that the council did away with the incumbent refuse service and ploughed a pile of money into the street scene. Nothing fancy, new slightly wider pavements and more trash collected. Small businesses and locals did the rest really.
> 
> We'll keep on tidying our little corner of LJ and if others join us, it would be great - sourdough baker next?


I can remember on match day millwall fans poring down the old Kent road to the ground. Sound of doors being closed everywhere. Different world, gone forever.


----------



## Beasley (Jul 7, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Had a tweet from Cllr Rachel Heywood on Friday, apparently "the road closure decision has been called in meaning it will be re-examined", anyone else know anymore?


It was called-in by Cllr Matt Parr five days ago. You can get more info (including his call-in form) here: http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieDecisionDetails.aspx?ID=3462


----------



## LadyV (Jul 8, 2015)

Beasley said:


> It was called-in by Cllr Matt Parr five days ago. You can get more info (including his call-in form) here: http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieDecisionDetails.aspx?ID=3462


Ooh I like him, good description of the situation on the form I think


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 9, 2015)

Some dickhead just ran full tilt into a girl in LJ knocking her into oncoming traffic. She looked terrified. There was a heavily pregnant girl right behind her, could have been much worse. Looked like he was off his head.

Police collared him.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2015)

L Junction station entrance 1964


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2015)

editor said:


> L Junction station entrance 1964


Back in the 1980s the ticket office was where the camera is taking the picture from.
Current booking office at platform level was then a (heated) waiting room and public toilet for passengers.


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 14, 2015)

Are there other pictures from previous decades of LJ?

I can see loads from around Brixton in the other thread but nothing from this area.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Are there other pictures from previous decades of LJ?
> I can see loads from around Brixton in the other thread but nothing from this area.


Quite agree. I'll see what I can find. This photo of a page of "Brixton Challenger" around 1993 shows how things have changed.

In 1993 the regenerators were pleased to help working class black people set up car repair workshops in the Loughborough Junction arches.

Now it seems they want them out. plus ça change.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks CH1, is really interesting to see this stuff from pre-internet searchable days. Maybe we should have a dedicated LJ historical info/pictures thread?


----------



## LadyV (Jul 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Quite agree. I'll see what I can find. This photo of a page of "Brixton Challenger" around 1993 shows how things have changed.
> 
> In 1993 the regenerators were pleased to help working class black people set up car repair workshops in the Loughborough Junction arches.
> 
> ...


Isn't that guy still there? I'm sure I see him in the morning, is it one of the arches on Ridgway Road?


----------



## LadyV (Jul 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Thanks CH1, is really interesting to see this stuff from pre-internet searchable days. Maybe we should have a dedicated LJ historical info/pictures thread?



Have you seen the photos on other parts of Urban75? There's not much of 70s/80s/90s LJ but quite a few of before then http://www.urban75.org/brixton/history/loughborough.html also other areas of Coldharbour Lane


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Isn't that guy still there? I'm sure I see him in the morning, is it one of the arches on Ridgway Road?


Could well be - if so it means the Brixton Challenge idea of promoting appropriate and suitable business uses in those arches was worthwhile.

What worries me is the current Network Rail idea people want is concessions in the manner of Stanstead Airport.
People obviously don't want that in Brixton, and I can't see that it is even applicable in Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Could well be - if so it means the Brixton Challenge idea of promoting appropriate and suitable business uses in those arches was worthwhile.
> 
> What worries me is the current Network Rail idea people want is concessions in the manner of Stanstead Airport.
> People obviously don't want that in Brixton, and I can't see that it is even applicable in Loughborough Junction.



I was at the LJ masterplan meeting tonight and the arches on Rathgar road came up. 

editor did a rather nice piece on it a while ago

I new it would come up as the idea from NR (and LJAG ? This is where I am not sure of LJAG) to get change of use to bars and restaurants. Concession in manner of Stanstead. 

While back I went to have a look and took some photos. It was still like Eds piece. Rather liked it. 

Anyway times move on. 

At my table at the consultation there was a lively discussion of the pros and cons of having Rathgar road as a destination experience. 

The idea appears to be to put more light industrial etc more up Wickwood. 

Then redevelop Rathgar road arches into cafes etc and some new housing possibly. Using arches to link different bits of LJ through Rathgar.

The lively discussion on the excellent table I was on was not all against. But that the issue was whether these would be affordable places to go. Or just for the well off who will inhabit the new private housing. If they have anything left after paying the mortgage. 

Someone said what LJ needs is a Wetherspoons  (not me but I agreed).

Interestingly the NR guy was at our table. Seems NR will not talk to Council about its plans in detail until they have written to all there tenants in LJ first. That sounds ominous as it will be in next month. 

Secondly the LJ lady at my table ( yes it was Anthea) criticised NR guy for saying that NR would do one size fits all arches plan. That is it will not do mix of sizes that will produce units that can cover a range of business needs ( ie small sole traders) and therefore prices. 

Much talk on our table of affordability of units and possible gentrification. 

NR said they would be putting in planning application sometime this year for Rathgar road. As it will require change of use from light industrial ( as customary use) to A3 etc. 

LJAG lady said that planning application by NR will need to be argued in detail about unit sizes and affordability.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Quite agree. I'll see what I can find. This photo of a page of "Brixton Challenger" around 1993 shows how things have changed.
> 
> In 1993 the regenerators were pleased to help working class black people set up car repair workshops in the Loughborough Junction arches.
> 
> ...



I mentioned this photo to the lady from the consultants (Fluid) at the LJ masterplan meeting. Told her that this was encouraged by Council and Brixton Challenge. 

There was a working class Black guy from Rigdway road who had a business in one of the arches. He wanted to question the road closures. 

The answer from Tom Bridgeman ( Lambeth Council officer from Regen. imo one of the better officers in dealing with people) was that the police regarded that road as a source of ASB. So allowing uncontrolled access to it was a policing issue. Thats how I took what he said. Thats a new one on me. What do people think?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I mentioned this photo to the lady from the consultants (Fluid) at the LJ masterplan meeting. Told her that this was encouraged by Council and Brixton Challenge.
> 
> There was a working class Black guy from Rigdway road who had a business in one of the arches. He wanted to question the road closures.
> 
> The answer from Tom Bridgeman ( Lambeth Council officer from Regen. imo one of the better officers in dealing with people) was that the police regarded that road as a source of ASB. So allowing uncontrolled access to it was a policing issue. Thats how I took what he said. Thats a new one on me. What do people think?


I find it difficult to envisage anti social behaviour in Rathgar Road. Are people doing knee tremblers at night or what? I had always assumed Rathgar Road was light industrial and nothing else.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I find it difficult to envisage anti social behaviour in Rathgar Road. Are people doing knee tremblers at night or what? I had always assumed Rathgar Road was light industrial and nothing else.



I know its late but I was talking about Ridgway off Loughborough road for ASB. Not Rathgar.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I know its late but I was talking about Ridgway off Loughborough road for ASB. Not Rathgar.


Still not sure about ASB in Ridgeway but I would say this is an established site for car repairs, bodywork and so on.
How can it be sensible to remove viable small businesses employing minority craftsmen to replace same with non-skilled sandwich bars, coffee  bars etc etc.
This is the opposite of what we are taught to do. Replacing workshops employing skilled manual workers with catering stuff employing non-skilled labour (probably European) on minimum wage.
Ted Knight would not have tolerated this sort of thing.Added to which it is actually against Lambeth's planning policy - which is supposed to protect small industrial firms and resist change of use to A3/4.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Still not sure about ASB in Ridgeway but I would say this is an established site for car repairs, bodywork and so on.
> How can it be sensible to remove viable small businesses employing minority craftsmen to replace same with non-skilled sandwich bars, coffee  bars etc etc.
> This is the opposite of what we are taught to do. Replacing workshops employing skilled manual workers with catering stuff employing non-skilled labour (probably European) on minimum wage.
> Ted Knight would not have tolerated this sort of thing.Added to which it is actually against Lambeth's planning policy - which is supposed to protect small industrial firms and resist change of use to A3/4.



The Guy from NR did not say anything about Ridgway. Though I did think at the meeting that Council were being somewhat complacent about NR.

I do think that LJAG may be a bit naive about NR intentions. 

I also think that NR are wrong if thats waht they want to do. LJ is not Brixton. I do not see how the same model would work in LJ.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The Guy from NR did not say anything about Ridgway. Though I did think at the meeting that Council were being somewhat complacent about NR.
> 
> I do think that LJAG may be a bit naive about NR intentions.
> 
> I also think that NR are wrong if thats waht they want to do. LJ is not Brixton. I do not see how the same model would work in LJ.



Exactly this is the problem. 
I was there too last night, and met Mr NR , asked him whether he really thinks cupcakes & cocktails would work here in Loughborough Junction and he clearly doesn't know the place at all, responded saying they had had a lot of interest from prospective tenants etc. 

There are  300 + arches within the designated area for evictions renovation and raised rents, and L J is not Brixton Village, so even if they get 300 posh burger bars to sign up as the new tenants they'll be out of business in no time.


----------



## bimble (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Interestingly the NR guy was at our table. Seems NR will not talk to Council about its plans in detail until they have written to all there tenants in LJ first. That sounds ominous as it will be in next month.



NR man said that the eviction letters will be sent within the next month? 
 Do you know if he meant to all the effected businesses?  
Will teh letters say 6 months notice do you know like they did on B Station Rd?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 17, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The Guy from NR did not say anything about Ridgway. Though I did think at the meeting that Council were being somewhat complacent about NR.



Possibly but one mechanic I spoke to said he had applied to the Council for  business parking permits when the area on the south side of Coldharbour Lane came under a CPZ a while back
His request was refused and apparently the council man he spoke to told him bluntly that his business was not the sort of business they had in mind for LJ.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> NR man said that the eviction letters will be sent within the next month?
> Do you know if he meant to all the effected businesses?
> Will teh letters say 6 months notice do you know like they did on B Station Rd?



It was the Council officer Tom Bridgman who said that NR wanted to write to there tenants first before talking to the Council. Tom did not know if these letters were notices to go. 

I found this disturbing fro two reasons:

Firstly NR are the largest owner in LJ apart from Council. NR were present at the consultation but did not openly discuss there intentions. 

The guy from NR looked distinctly uncomfortable after talking with our group. 

 Secondly I am afraid that like in the Brixton Central Masterplan consultations NR will be present then go off and do there own thing. Regardless of what local residents think. 

The Council is likely imo to roll over in face of NR.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> Possibly but one mechanic I spoke to said he had applied to the Council for  business parking permits when the area on the south side of Coldharbour Lane came under a CPZ a while back
> His request was refused and apparently the council man he spoke to told him bluntly that his business was not the sort of business they had in mind for LJ.



And this is what concerns me about the Council. I am sure that what the mechanic says is accurate. Its the kind of thing a lower down officer will say without realising.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2015)

This sort of thing deserves a legal response. Maybe our new MP who was so keen to assure us she did not agree with Network Rail's actions in Brixton should examine what on earth is happening in the whole of Coldharbour ward with Network Rail.

As Network Rail is officially a part of the government it is over and above Lambeth Council - and Helen Hayes should be involved in the issue.
She is prepared to be guest speaker at LJAG's agm. She should also be helping small businesses in Loughborough Junction (and Brixton).
It is not good enough (in my view) to endorse a local amenity group of middle class professionals unless she is also prepared to help constituents who are facing potential closure of their small businesses because of the whims of Network Rail policies.

Maybe Network Rail dislike motor repairs, but these uses were actually promoted by British Rail and Lambeth Council in the 1990s as an appropriate use for unlettable railway arches. Now Network Rail officals who have probably never been to Loughborough Junction or Brixton have decreed that we need coffee shop concessions and diners like Stanstead Airport. This is so inappropriate it needs robust opposition - from our MP.


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> It was the Council officer Tom Bridgman who said that NR wanted to write to there tenants first before talking to the Council. Tom did not know if these letters were notices to go.
> 
> I found this disturbing fro two reasons:
> 
> ...



Yes, agreed. I was at the meeting too, and noticed him (NR man) leaving early - It's just part of is job to attend these things he is under no obligation to listen to what residents think.


----------



## LadyV (Jul 21, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I know its late but I was talking about Ridgway off Loughborough road for ASB. Not Rathgar.


I think both roads have had issues with drug dealers at night and vandalism of the businesses. Rathgar especially for the former, although this might ease when the proposed development on the little patch of ground on the corner of the junction is finished


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 24, 2015)

The planned road closures made the Evening Standard last night.


----------



## Beasley (Jul 24, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> The planned road closures made the Evening Standard last night.



See: http://www.pressreader.com/uk/londo...end-final-b/20150723/282059095694923/TextView


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Beasley said:


> See: http://www.pressreader.com/uk/londo...end-final-b/20150723/282059095694923/TextView


Maybe worth putting up a scan

Curiously nonchalant quote from Jim Dickson.
Was he saying that as the Councillor for the Herne Hill section of LJAG - who devised this fiendish scheme - or as a member of Scrutiny Committee?
I think we should be told!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2015)

Does anyone know what "The Harbour" is going to be? On the corner of CHL and Shakespeare Rd.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what "The Harbour" is going to be? On the corner of CHL and Shakespeare Rd.
> 
> View attachment 74593


I've no idea, but the lettering pleases me.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 28, 2015)

A quick google suggests it may be an addiction treatment centre.

http://lambethandsouthwarkmind.org.uk/directory/lambeth-harbour/


----------



## Angellic (Jul 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what "The Harbour" is going to be? On the corner of CHL and Shakespeare Rd.
> 
> View attachment 74593



Was it or is it this?
http://lambethandsouthwarkmind.org.uk/directory/lambeth-harbour/


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2015)

Coming home this evening saw some of the Loughborough Farm/ LJAG clearing and planting in a bit of unused land in Wyck Gardens. 






They were planting Prairie grass which apparently does not need much maintenance. 

The red t shirts are from a group called "Good Gym". They combine running with doing volunteering on different projects. The befriend older lonely people and visit them when they run. If I got what they told me right. They have running groups in different parts of London.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 29, 2015)

I saw La Roux outside Tesco Express yesterday.  Very impressive hair.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 29, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Coming home this evening saw some of the Loughborough Farm/ LJAG clearing and planting in a bit of unused land in Wyck Gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly least popular thread ever, here:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/good-gym-combining-running-and-voluntary-work.320350/


Glad it's still going.


----------



## LadyV (Jul 29, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Coming home this evening saw some of the Loughborough Farm/ LJAG clearing and planting in a bit of unused land in Wyck Gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen these guys a few times and wondered what the deal was, sounds pretty good to me, I think the farm needs the extra help especially during the week in the summer to keep everything watered etc


----------



## LadyV (Jul 29, 2015)

Angellic said:


> Was it or is it this?
> http://lambethandsouthwarkmind.org.uk/directory/lambeth-harbour/



Wonder if this will add to or detract from the new Loughborough Junction Town Centre feeling!


----------



## Angellic (Jul 29, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Wonder if this will add to or detract from the new Loughborough Junction Town Centre feeling!



Probably not what some have in mind.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2015)

I notice some trees have been planted and some seats installed just opposite, as part of the work to put in the new pedestrian crossing. I think it's quite nice and have seen people sitting on the seats most times I've passed. No doubt some will feel it's all part of some sinister anti-motorist/pro gentrification agenda.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I notice some trees have been planted and some seats installed just opposite, as part of the work to put in the new pedestrian crossing. I think it's quite nice and have seen people sitting on the seats most times I've passed. No doubt some will feel it's all part of some sinister anti-motorist/pro gentrification agenda.


Not sure how trees and seats fit in with a 'sinister pro gentrification agenda'. I like them. It's great that the seats seem to be well made too and not just plastic shite.

They've put in some seats and planters by Shakespeare Road/Coldharbour Lane, although I'm not altogether convinced that lone seats facing in random directions are the most social of inventions (but no doubt help prevent gangs all piling on to one bench and snarling, or something).


----------



## Ian Clark (Jul 29, 2015)

Small world urbanism are working on the outside space of the brewery and they should be done in the next week or so. Come and see our greener space, better still if you visit on the 8th of August we will have beer and food from noon, and jazz in the evening to celebrate the beginning of London Beer City Week.

We've also organised a South London Brewery Treasure Hunt for that week, visit breweries all within an easy walk or bus ride for a chance to win beer and brewery merchandise.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I notice some trees have been planted and some seats installed just opposite, as part of the work to put in the new pedestrian crossing. I think it's quite nice and have seen people sitting on the seats most times I've passed. No doubt some will feel it's all part of some sinister anti-motorist/pro gentrification agenda.



I think you're being a bit out of order there if you're suggesting this is comparable with the upcoming road closures.........


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2015)

editor said:


> Not sure how trees and seats fit in with a 'sinister pro gentrification agenda'. I like them. It's great that the seats seem to be well made to and not just plastic shite.
> 
> They've put in some seats and planters by Shakespeare Road/Coldharbour Lane, although I'm not altogether convinced that lone seats facing in random directions are the most social of inventions (but no doubt help prevent gangs all piling on to one bench and snarling, or something).


Yes, those are the ones I'm talking about.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> I think you're being a bit out of order there if you're suggesting this is comparable with the upcoming road closures.........



It will make the area nicer to be in, thus attracting wealthy house buyers and yuppie cafes etc, etc, etc. Essentially this argument (amongst others) has been advanced against the road closures.

I have a feeling people were objecting to something about the zebra crossing too, a while back ... didn't like the pavements being built out or something.


----------



## LadyV (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I notice some trees have been planted and some seats installed just opposite, as part of the work to put in the new pedestrian crossing. I think it's quite nice and have seen people sitting on the seats most times I've passed. No doubt some will feel it's all part of some sinister anti-motorist/pro gentrification agenda.


I like the seats and trees, they brighten up an otherwise sad little junction, don't think it has anything to do with anti motorists or gentrification, this is the type of thing I think should happen by the loughborough road junction. But do you notice how no roads were closed to achieve it? Just a changing of the junction layout and a zebra crossing, which on a separate note needs more signage on the approach to it almost got knocked over on there yesterday!


----------



## LadyV (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I have a feeling people were objecting to something about the zebra crossing too, a while back ... didn't like the pavements being built out or something.



I would most definitely not object to more crossings and roads being built out if it calms the traffic which it usually does. Why didn't they try that first on Loughborough Road?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I have a feeling people were objecting to something about the zebra crossing too, a while back ... didn't like the pavements being built out or something.


I don't like the way the road is built out by the zebra crossing.
Causes vehicles to swerve - and this morning I noticed a huge articulated lorry having difficulty turning into Coldharbour Lane from Loughborough Park. 
Why did they also build out the pavement when installing a perfectly good ped crossing?  Must have made it five times as expensive.
Why did they put a prestigious Academy school designed by Zaha Hadid in a location where they don't want service vehicles to access?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I don't like the way the road is built out by the zebra crossing.
> Causes vehicles to swerve - and this morning I noticed a huge articulated lorry having difficulty turning into Coldharbour Lane from Loughborough Park.
> Why did they also build out the pavement when installing a perfectly good ped crossing?  Must have made it five times as expensive.
> Why did they put a prestigious Academy school designed by Zaha Hadid in a location where they don't want service vehicles to access?



Good question. Indeed, why did they deliberately select a site for a school which put it away from a main road, on affordable land, and close to an area where there was no secondary school! They weren't thinking of lorry drivers, I can tell you that!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Good question. Indeed, why did they deliberately select a site for a school which put it away from a main road, on affordable land, and close to an area where there was no secondary school! They weren't thinking of lorry drivers, I can tell you that!


'It is a poor replacement for Dick Sheppard School IMHO. With virtually zero bus service. Almost 'kettled' one might say.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2015)

I got this email on the 5th. So not happy about the date to get further comments in. Its follow up to the meeting a few weeks back about developing a masterplan for LJ. This is supposed to be separate issue from the contentious road closures. 


*Information on the Loughborough Junction Masterplan‏ *














 
Many thanks to the people who attended the last workshop, or who took the time to speak to us at a recent pop up event held around Loughborough Junction. 
The information that was presented at these events has been informed by a range of viability studies and comments received from the community to date. It is very important that the masterplan team receive local people's input and opinions as they continue to develop a masterplan for the area, so we are very grateful for your contribution.
For anyone that was unable to attend these events, the information discussed and a feedback form are available to download on the Council's website:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/ljmasterplan

We would ask that you return your feedback by *10th August*. 

Digital forms can be saved and emailed to ljmasterplan@fluidoffice.com or if you prefer to print off the form and post it to: Loughborough Junction Masterplan, c/o Fluid, 148 Curtain Road, London, EC2A 3AT.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I got this email on the 5th. So not happy about the date to get further comments in. Its follow up to the meeting a few weeks back about developing a masterplan for LJ.


From what I can recall (after a couple of pints of Old Thumper in the Beehive) the purpose of this latest LJ Masterplan exercise was to scupper the plans for redeveloping the Higgs Triangle.

Since the Higgs Tringle plans have been approved by Planning Committee now, the Masterplan Excercise has now lost its raison d'être and is essentially a waste of space and money, since it is not allowed to comment on road closures etc.

Enquiries can be directed to LJAG or teuchter as appropriate.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> From what I can recall (after a couple of pints of Old Thumper in the Beehive) the purpose of this latest LJ Masterplan exercise was to scupper the plans for redeveloping the Higgs Triangle.
> 
> Since the Higgs Tringle plans have been approved by Planning Committee now, the Masterplan Excercise has now lost its raison d'être and is essentially a waste of space and money, since it is not allowed to comment on road closures etc.
> 
> Enquiries can be directed to LJAG or teuchter as appropriate.



What did come up at the reference group meeting as its called is the use of the Council land it owns in the area and also plans for the arches ( owned by NR).

On our table we ended up discussing the future of the Marcus Lipton youth club on Minet road and the adventure playground. As there were a couple of people from the youth club on the table.

It was interesting discussion.The Council wanted to build homes on the site to pay for new youth centre. We all agreed this would not be good idea. A clash of different uses on one site.

The arches issue. This is were I get a bit confused. It looks to me there are various plans for the LJ area.

For instance LJAG has its own plans, NR have ideas, Lambeth wants to make use of ( ie sell to developers) it assets and then there is the road closures.

At the meeting it was said by officer that the road closures were an experiment. The masterplan would be devised whether they are made permanent or not.

But it looks to me that a lot of the ideas in the Masterplan are assuming that there will be road closures.

I do not understand how they all fit together and where the ideas for some of the suggestions come from. ie LJAG, Network Rail or Council. Or a combination of them talking to each other.

And I have emailed back to say the 10th august for replies is to soon.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2015)

I've been to the two meetings so far.

It's certainly a shame that it will be too late to change what's planned for the Higgs triangle. But as I understand it, (unlike the previous masterplan) it will become incorporated into local planning policy, so there is the opportunity to try and make some of the many other potential developement sites around LJ make sense, if and when redevelopment happens. The area covered by the masterplan is much wider than just the higgs triangle.

I think maybe something it can realistically achieve (even if only in the long term) is to open up some new connecting routes (pedestrian mainly) through sites that are currently blocked off.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I've been to the two meetings so far.



So was I and we never met.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> From what I can recall (after a couple of pints of Old Thumper in the Beehive) the purpose of this latest LJ Masterplan exercise was to scupper the plans for redeveloping the Higgs Triangle.



What did concern me somewhat is that the Council took it as a given that land they own can be sold off. This imo is to be resisted. Thinking on it I am going to send in extra comment on that. 

My other concern is NR. Given what happened to the Brixton Central Masterplan exercise.


----------



## Beasley (Aug 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I have emailed back to say the 10th august for replies is to soon.



Quite agree -- 10 August is way too soon. They're pushing it through much too hastily, especially as the Higgs Triangle development has now got planning approval. They ought to now wait until after after the road closure experiment.

In my opinion, the Feedback form is very hard to follow, as if the questions were designed to trick (and even for those who have studied the Masterplan booklet and the Initial Options pictures). See the links below:
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-loughborough-junction-masterplan-booklet-2015-2.pdf
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/LJ masterplan CRG2 Options.pdf
http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/LJ masterplan CRG2 DigitalFeedbackForm.pdf

It's very likely the key decisions have already been taken and the results of this survey will eventually be served up to justify them. Same old story -- it hardly seems worth the bother.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2015)

Loughborough Farm shop pops up in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – other summer events announced


----------



## shygirl (Aug 17, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Yep when kids have serious attendance issues for whatever reason, the council pays for a taxi to take them to school to make sure they do, not for every child obviously, only in serious cases



I've never heard of kids with poor/chronic attendance issues having taxis paid for them, unless the parent(s)/carer(s) are unable to make the journey with their child due to illness or disability, and even then its rare.	It certainly would not be paid for by Education, and can't imagine social services having a budget for this either.   Its possible that the children have some form of learning disability which is not immediately obvious.  Its not only the physically disabled who can access this type of support.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 17, 2015)

Enjoyed a trip to the Beer Hive yesterday. Good ale and very friendly people.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2015)

teuchter said:


> At the end of next week (19th/20th) they are going to be filming for a remake of the Man From U.N.C.L.E. in the garages there on Padfield Road. We have been told not to be alarmed by any high speed car chases or people wielding firearms.



This film is out now. Has anyone seen it and spotted whether Padfield Road made it into the final cut?


----------



## davidaheath (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi everyone I have an important update with regards to our sunflower which I have not previously posted about so please consider this the first update but also the most recent and important.

So my housemate bought a fucking sunflowers didn't she.

Put them outside like it said on the packet.

Don't have a single fucking sunflower though does she.






Look at the size of that fucking thing it's like seven foot tall. I dunno if it's that tall I haven't measured it but it looks like it seven foot tall for fuck's sake. But where's the fucking sunflower mate.

What season is this supposed to flower in then?

Next door have a glorious sunflower and it's looking at me every morning as I walk past it I can see it looking at me I'm like "what mate" and it's just staring doesn't say a word and I get home and this bastard has grown another 4 inches and hasn't opened the fuck up yet.

What the hell do we do in six weeks time with a nine foot green fucking stem fucking hell.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 19, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Hi everyone I have an important update with regards to our sunflower which I have not previously posted about so please consider this the first update but also the most recent and important.
> 
> So my housemate bought a fucking sunflowers didn't she.
> 
> ...



Do you actually get _any_ sun in your garden?


----------



## eoghan (Aug 19, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Hi everyone I have an important update with regards to our sunflower which I have not previously posted about so please consider this the first update but also the most recent and important.
> 
> So my housemate bought a fucking sunflowers didn't she.
> 
> ...


If it's of any encouragement - my sunflowers just bloomed or "opened the fuck up" in the last few days. I was close to despairing about the fuckers too frankly. I also live in Loughborough Junction area, so I assume our _terroir _is similar. Keep the faith.


----------



## beareis (Aug 19, 2015)

I've planted a sunflower once. A squirrel came and ate it.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 19, 2015)

An optimist planted three sunflowers out front on this road three years back. Soon decapitated.


----------



## davidaheath (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the support everyone.

If there are any updates that include an actual flower appearing I will be sure to deliver this momentous news.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2015)

Seems Loughborough Junction Business Forum is having a meeting about the future of the arches:

*REMINDER:  the LJ neighbourhood planning forum and the LJ Business Association invite you to a meeting to discuss the future of the railway arches in Loughborough Junction on Thursday 20 August at 6.30pm at Sunshine International Arts, 209a Coldharbour Lane, SW9 8RR. *

*In case anyone interested wants to attend. I'm a bit worried about this - given the bizarre attitude of Network Rail to viable businesses in Brixton. *


----------



## Rushy (Aug 20, 2015)

leanderman said:


> An optimist planted three sunflowers out front on this road three years back. Soon decapitated.


It can be done. Two houses on Dalberg or Rattray Roads compete in the front garden every year. Huge. I stole a couple of seeds from them one year and discovered that successful growing is most definitely not a case of simple genetics.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 20, 2015)

I was one of those houses for a while. Took two years to persuade my neighbours to share some of their flower heads - and then the competition moved to the back garden to stop the midnight lopping incidents.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 20, 2015)

I have been thinking it's time to challenge my neighbours' 4-year-old's sunflowers. I reckon I have a planting position with a bit more sun and could soon put him in his place.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 20, 2015)

Camila has been busy again.  She's opened a food bank in one of the arches near Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 20, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Camila has been busy again.  She's opened a food bank in one of the arches near Loughborough Junction.



The photo on page 7 of ES on thursday looks like it in one of the arches by the park.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm not putting my scanner on at this time of night - but this link has it: http://www.standard.co.uk/news/lond...y-charity-open-pop-up-food-bank-a2917451.html


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> The photo on page 7 of ES on thursday looks like it in one of the arches by the park.


You're right - its a few arches down Ridgway Road, opposite Wyck Gardens (the park).


----------



## shygirl (Aug 21, 2015)

Such grandiose claims from Camilla again.  The children would die without her


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Such grandiose claims from Camilla again.  The children would die without her



I have followed this and really cannot work her out. 

She is a charismatic figure and used that to get funding. It looks like her strategy in the end did not work.

She did highlight that young people do not get the support they need or have a right to have.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2015)

shygirl said:


> Such grandiose claims from Camilla again.  The children would die without her


I had not realized until the TV coverage about the closure & demos that Kids Company were using the community centre building in the middle of Loughborough Park.

That must have been the most under-used youth club/sports facility in Lambeth in its time. I remember them putting in a load of wieght training equipment in the mid 1980s and then it not being open due to cuts - back in 1986.

If Kids Company were using it, it does prove that it is useable with the right "business model" as the council now say. Maybe they should put Fred Taggart on the case, instead of encouraging him to turn Carnegie Library into a sauna!


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi

What was the Vietnamese and more recently Ulupica has reopened as The Junction - a bar with live music (mostly jazz). Nice atmosphere, good music, decent beer selection, friendly people giving it a go. Open to ideas (e.g. open mic, comedy etc) and done a lot of the decoration with help of local businesses like Second Time Around. Think there is an official opening night in September but open for business now. Cafe open during the day- good coffee and snacks (locally made cakes). No food yet, kitchen being sorted out.

Give it a try!

They have sunflowers in the front window if you need any more persuasion


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2015)

Harbourite said:


> Hi
> 
> What was the Vietnamese and more recently Ulupica has reopened as The Junction - a bar with live music (mostly jazz). Nice atmosphere, good music, decent beer selection, friendly people giving it a go. Open to ideas (e.g. open mic, comedy etc) and done a lot of the decoration with help of local businesses like Second Time Around. Think there is an official opening night in September but open for business now. Cafe open during the day- good coffee and snacks (locally made cakes). No food yet, kitchen being sorted out.
> 
> ...


I saw that it had been rebranded a couple of days ago. Is there a website?


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 23, 2015)

Blimey, that Ulupica didn't last long.

I hope the bar works out - think it'd be good to have a pub/bar along that stretch again.


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 23, 2015)

editor said:


> I saw that it had been rebranded a couple of days ago. Is there a website?


Don't know will ask ...


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 23, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Blimey, that Ulupica didn't last long.
> 
> I hope the bar works out - think it'd be good to have a pub/bar along that stretch again.



The Ulupica guy is still the licensee so he's working with the people running it. He just couldn't get enough people through the door of Ulupica, had trouble with getting the kitchen going and was only open weekends, often for private parties ... one day I came home to find a 7 piece mariachi band tuning up outside my place (before going into Ulupica to play). My wife thought I'd arranged it as a surprise. Where else in London, eh?


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 23, 2015)

Harbourite said:


> The Ulupica guy is still the licensee so he's working with the people running it. He just couldn't get enough people through the door of Ulupica, had trouble with getting the kitchen going and was only open weekends, often for private parties ... one day I came home to find a 7 piece mariachi band tuning up outside my place (before going into Ulupica to play). My wife thought I'd arranged it as a surprise. Where else in London, eh?



That's interesting.... hadn't realised it was only open weekends.  Could've sworn I'd been there midweek last year.


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 23, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> That's interesting.... hadn't realised it was only open weekends.  Could've sworn I'd been there midweek last year.


The guy running the cafe bit quit earlier this year - so it stopped opening during weekdays ... then only weekends, then the occasional weekend ... so you're right it was open during the week last year


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 23, 2015)

Ah right, that makes sense.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2015)

This probably deserves its own thread by the way.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> This probably deserves its own thread by the way.


If you'd like to suggest a title and tell me which posts need shifting, I'll get on it.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2015)

Have put a new thread with title here

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...etwork-rail-development.337747/#post-14074014

I will add a map into the first post (which I've left blank for now) so people can see the extent of where all the arches are.

I'd suggest moving/duplicating Gramsci's post number 940 on this thread, and those which reply to it.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

*posts moved to new thread: 
Loughborough Junction's railway arches - future use and Network Rail development


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I will add a map into the first post (which I've left blank for now) so people can see the extent of where all the arches are.



editor

Are you able to put my first blank post back in so that I can add a map. I think it would be useful to have this at the beginning so people can see the scope of what's being discussed.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

teuchter said:


> editor
> 
> Are you able to put my first blank post back in so that I can add a map. I think it would be useful to have this at the beginning so people can see the scope of what's being discussed.


Your post appeared at the bottom of the new thread because it was posted after the earlier comments so I can't change that, sorry.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you move a random post from teuchter from a while ago so he can edit?


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Can you move a random post from teuchter from a while ago so he can edit?


He can just add the map to one of his existing posts or make a new one.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2015)

The road closures in Loughborough Rd and Barrington Rd were supposed to kick in today.  
No sign of it.  Cars along both as usual.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> The road closures in Loughborough Rd and Barrington Rd were supposed to kick in today.
> No sign of it.  Cars along both as usual.


We obviously need to revive traffic policemen on point duty - the ones who stood in the middle of the road doing pirouettes, making signs (and in Belgrade wearing white helmets).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> We obviously need to revive traffic policemen on point duty - the ones who stood in the middle of the road doing pirouettes, making signs (and in Belgrade wearing white helmets).


That sounds like a fantastic idea.  Seriously though,  there is nothing stopping the traffic apart from those new signs on top of the post.   How will people even know.  Not sure how this is going to work tbh.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> That sounds like a fantastic idea.  Seriously though,  there is nothing stopping the traffic apart from those new signs on top of the post.   How will people even know.  Not sure how this is going to work tbh.


I saw exactly what you mean this afternoon at the junction of Barrington Road & St James's Crescent - traffic sailing through regardless. I heard from someone else that Loughborough Road it's just the same.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2015)

In the letter from the council it said it might take them a few days to fully implement the closure measures (or something like that.)


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I saw exactly what you mean this afternoon at the junction of Barrington Road & St James's Crescent - traffic sailing through regardless. I heard from someone else that Loughborough Road it's just the same.


3 giant plants (yucca?) in pots on pallets appeared on Saturday morning under the railway bridge on Padfield Road (as well as "dead end" signs at either end of the road) ... assume this is something to do with the experimental closures.
Looks like an unsuspecting Uber driver ran straight into one sometime last night - maybe doesn't show up on a satnav yet.


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 31, 2015)

Harbourite said:


> Hi
> 
> What was the Vietnamese and more recently Ulupica has reopened as The Junction - a bar with live music (mostly jazz). Nice atmosphere, good music, decent beer selection, friendly people giving it a go. Open to ideas (e.g. open mic, comedy etc) and done a lot of the decoration with help of local businesses like Second Time Around. Think there is an official opening night in September but open for business now. Cafe open during the day- good coffee and snacks (locally made cakes). No food yet, kitchen being sorted out.
> 
> ...



Official opening night for the Junction is next Saturday 5th September - live music and should be a good night, open to anyone. Kitchen opening this week - homemade pies (chicken, steak etc) and puddings (treacle tart & ice cream £1) are on now.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2015)

Has anyone used Harbour Cycles and if so were they good?


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 1, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone used Harbour Cycles and if so were they good?



My other half has and had a good experience - they serviced a very old bike at a decent charge (he was expecting more tbh, it was in such a knackered state). He said they were really friendly and plans to take his other bike for a health check soon. And they had a resident kitten for bonus cute points.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 1, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone used Harbour Cycles and if so were they good?


B used it for a pre Brighton service and was pleased.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone used Harbour Cycles and if so were they good?



Sorted out my bike disaster a while back at affordable cost.


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 3, 2015)

Weird attitude when they moved in - kept the front door locked and barred for months because "all the people who live around here are fucking thieves". Instead they wanted you to bang on an umarked side door, and if they liked the look of you they might let you in when they had a minute. Or not, if they were busy or couldn't hear you knocking. Various other comments on Facebook about what a favour they were doing the poor benighted souls of LJ by opening up here.

To be honest I found that so off-putting I haven't been back - given we have Brixton Cycles, Edwardes and those two new ones on Camberwell Church St all within 5 mins cycle, there's no particular need to go somewhere so unfriendly. I do notice they've opened the door now though, so presumably they've had a rethink/realised they won't get any customers with that attitude. 

I did notice the kitten the other day, it was very cute.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> kept the front door locked and barred for months because "all the people who live around here are fucking thieves"


Where's that quoted from?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

dp


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> To be honest I found that so off-putting I haven't been back - given we have Brixton Cycles, Edwardes and those two new ones on Camberwell Church St all within 5 mins cycle, there's no particular need to go somewhere so unfriendly. I do notice they've opened the door now though, so presumably they've had a rethink/realised they won't get any customers with that attitude.
> 
> I did notice the kitten the other day, it was very cute.



Well bike shops are idiosyncratic. Why I like them rather than chains like Evans.

I have persevered with Harbour and found them ok. I do like their refurbished bikes.

I have heard good reports about Edwards. Cycled by there lots of times and thought it was just bog standard bike shop. But heard its old school (ie not trendy) with the guys who work there really knowing there stuff and helpful. 

Plus Edwards bins are always worth a look for tires at end of day. 

What are the new ones on Camberwell Church street?


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 3, 2015)

These two:

CYCLE PS - London Bike Shop / Cafe / Bar

Hello

Haven't been in either yet. I usually go to Brixton Cycles, because they're lovely and I like the fact they're a worker's co-op. Edwards are pretty old skool but they have always been pretty helpful when I've gone in.


----------



## Aeryn (Sep 3, 2015)

Despite the weird formatting, that's two different links above, Cycle PS and Seabass Cycles


----------



## prunus (Sep 3, 2015)

While we're trading bike shops, there's Bon Velo in Herne hill, too, although I'm not sure if they do repairs as well as sales there.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2015)

The amount of people I see commuting by bike now I can see why there is a growth of bike shops. 

A lot tend to be high end though. When what people really need is bike that is easy to maintain and cheap. A lot of people I know get bike off internet discounters. Problem is when something goes wrong with it.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 3, 2015)

As well as Bon Velo, there's Herne Hill Bicycles, near Olley's.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> We obviously need to revive traffic policemen on point duty - the ones who stood in the middle of the road doing pirouettes, making signs (and in Belgrade wearing white helmets).


Still plenty of cars going down Loughborough Rd and Barrington Rd.  There's a great big yellow board in the middle of the road that everyone is happily ignoring. Unless they actually block the roads,  nothing is gonna change.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Still plenty of cars going down Loughborough Rd and Barrington Rd.  There's a great big yellow board in the middle of the road that everyone is happily ignoring. Unless they actually block the roads,  nothing is gonna change.


Just saw it on my way to Costcutter. Plenty traffic in both directions. Maybe Lambeth will get one of those mobile camera cars on the job?

The issue would be the P5 bus (for Lambeth traffic engineers). I'm sure if it weren't for that bus they would have erected a barrier. They had to do that at Rushcroft Road to stop people driving into Windrush Sq. Cambria Road - beloved of LJAG - got a barrier, though it was only a side road.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe Lambeth are not familiar with the concept of signs such as this?







Like maybe putting some up at the appropriate places? Some quite big ones perhaps?

Maybe with some of these nearby?


----------



## bimble (Sep 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Seems Loughborough Junction Business Forum is having a meeting about the future of the arches:
> 
> *REMINDER:  the LJ neighbourhood planning forum and the LJ Business Association invite you to a meeting to discuss the future of the railway arches in Loughborough Junction on Thursday 20 August at 6.30pm at Sunshine International Arts, 209a Coldharbour Lane, SW9 8RR. *
> 
> *In case anyone interested wants to attend. I'm a bit worried about this - given the bizarre attitude of Network Rail to viable businesses in Brixton. *




Hello - did anyone attend this and have the time to post a little info on what you leant? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrdanielr (Sep 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone used Harbour Cycles and if so were they good?


yes, have bought a bike from them and had a couple of services - they are great, friendly, good value and reliable!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 4, 2015)

bimble said:


> Hello - did anyone attend this and have the time to post a little info on what you leant? Would be much appreciated.


Gramsci went - and a bit confusingly the reply was transferred to another thread - on Loughborough Junction railways arches see here : Loughborough Junction's railway arches - future use and Network Rail development


----------



## Smee333 (Sep 7, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> That sounds like a fantastic idea.  Seriously though,  there is nothing stopping the traffic apart from those new signs on top of the post.   How will people even know.  Not sure how this is going to work tbh.



Doesn't look like it's actually going to be closed. P5 and emergency vehicles need to get through so they won't physically blockade it so all the traffic is just sailing through.

Loughborough junction - what you need to know | Lambeth Council

So in 6 months they'll tell us it was unsuccessful and that there's no point looking at it long term. Is there any chance of us assembling a Help Mob to physically block it and spread the word? Or put some lovely flower beds in the way?


----------



## LadyV (Sep 7, 2015)

Smee333 said:


> Doesn't look like it's actually going to be closed. P5 and emergency vehicles need to get through so they won't physically blockade it so all the traffic is just sailing through.
> 
> Loughborough junction - what you need to know | Lambeth Council
> 
> So in 6 months they'll tell us it was unsuccessful and that there's no point looking at it long term. Is there any chance of us assembling a Help Mob to physically block it and spread the word? Or put some lovely flower beds in the way?



Yes but if you put a physical block then emergency services can't get to the properties on the Loughborough Rd side of the block as quickly, which personally I would find very worrying given I am just on that side and the P5 is used by a lot more people than you might think. 

What they need is an automatic bus barrier type of thing that opens when it needs to but they're not really that temporary. 

I'm sure that once PCN letters start arriving in postboxes people will get the message, maybe they'll get enough money in to fund a proper solution or even better, enough to fund a proper consultation


----------



## teuchter (Sep 7, 2015)

Maybe something like this could be in order.

ROAD WITCH TRIAL GALLERY--BUSINESS AS USUAL


----------



## LadyV (Sep 7, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Maybe something like this could be in order.
> 
> ROAD WITCH TRIAL GALLERY--BUSINESS AS USUAL



Very good idea. Tbh even something printed on the road would probably be pretty effective or near my parents they changed the road surface to distinguish between normal road and pedestrian, there's lots of things they could do, they need to do something, cameras will only stop those who use the route regularly


----------



## Smee333 (Sep 8, 2015)

I've been thinking about this today (more than Lambeth council have I reckon). What about closing one side with physical barriers and the leaving the other side open with clear signs saying its closed. That way buses and emergency vehicles are able to get through. Issue at the moment is that more cars literally don't realise, and when they do they've committed to using that road so aren't exactly going to turn around to set a good example!

They also need advance warning signs at the top of Loughborough Road and at either end of Coldharbour Lane.

I just don't think Lambeth care though so doubt we'll get any of this.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, something like that is what I'd assumed they would be putting in.

Walking along Loughborough Rd yesterday evening it was as busy as ever. In the time it took me to walk along the short sretch that's supposed to be closed I counted ten cars passing me. And when the lights turn red at the main junction the queue of cars pretty much extends all the way back to the signs announcing the closed section.

At the weekend I made a brief stop at the Cider Bar thing (luckily they are not complete cider fascists so it was possible to get a proper drink ie. a beer instead). It was quite nice sitting on the wall by the green bit with people knocking about, especially as it was a sunday and the traffic was fairly quiet. To me it's not at all difficult to see that that space has potential for better use as a public space, and removing the traffic would make it massively more attractive.

Meanwhile, the giant pot plants in Padfield Rd seem to be working now (I think the positions have been adjusted so it's not so easy to drive round on the pavement). It is nice to be able to walk through there without being on edge about cars speeding round the corner. I've noticed quite a few cyclists making use of it too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 9, 2015)

Went for a walk just now and saw these.  They were painting "NO THROUGH ROAD"   I'm not a driver.  Will drivers even see this as they drive towards it?  And will they comply if they do.  That remains to be seen.


----------



## LadyV (Sep 9, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Went for a walk just now and saw these.  They were painting "NO THROUGH ROAD"   I'm not a driver.  Will drivers even see this as they drive towards it?  And will they comply if they do.  That remains to be seen.



They might take a bit more notice, it's an improvement!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Went for a walk just now and saw these.  They were painting "NO THROUGH ROAD"   I'm not a driver.  Will drivers even see this as they drive towards it?  And will they comply if they do.  That remains to be seen.



Saw this this evening. Also a sign saying CCTV is in operation. 

But a lot of traffic still does go through the signs.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this this evening. Also a sign saying CCTV is in operation.
> But a lot of traffic still does go through the signs.


When I came past about 10.30 there seemed to be more traffic going south from Loughborough Road (not allowed) than east-west & vice versa along Coldharbour Lane (now the only legal main route).


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2015)

At the current rate, it probably wouldn't take too long to recoup the £28000 budget for the experiment by fining every driver who ignores the notices.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2015)

So what was briefly Ulupica is now "The Junction".

I think maybe they could have invested a little bit more in signwriting but good luck to them.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2015)

teuchter said:


> So what was briefly Ulupica is now "The Junction".
> I think maybe they could have invested a little bit more in signwriting but good luck to them.
> View attachment 76420 View attachment 76421


Like the saxophone J letters.


----------



## bimble (Sep 11, 2015)

We need a bit of Unction round here.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2015)

The next meeting of the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum may be of interest:

Your are cordially invited to the next meeting of the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum which will take place on Wednesday 16 September at 6.30pm at the Woolley House Undercroft meeting room. (The room is on the ground floor of Woollley House on Loughborough Road; the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign)



We will be discussing:

1.	The Masterplan for Loughborough Junction
2.	The road closures
3.	 Plans for the future of the Loughborough Farm
4.	The businesses in the railway arches

( the Forum is basically LJAG and Council along with odd bods like me who turn up)


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 14, 2015)

Whoever recommended Zest of India, thank you.  It's the best take away food that I have had in a long time.  The meal for 2 could have fed a lot more but we just had it 2 days in a row instead.  And just on the doorstep.


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Whoever recommended Zest of India, thank you.  It's the best take away food that I have had in a long time.  The meal for 2 could have fed a lot more but we just had it 2 days in a row instead.  And just on the doorstep.



It's good isn't it? And they're lovely people, too


----------



## prunus (Sep 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> At the current rate, it probably wouldn't take too long to recoup the £28000 budget for the experiment by fining every driver who ignores the notices.



All completely being ignored yesterday afternoon, including a police car, which made me chuckle (albeit they are probably allowed anyway, even if not on a call?).


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 15, 2015)

the vw garage on Hinton road has closed
i understand it is to become a property surveyors offices with flats above
I also hear the scrap yard more or less opposite will be next to go......


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> the vw garage on Hinton road has closed
> i understand it is to become a property surveyors offices with flats above
> I also hear the scrap yard more or less opposite will be next to go......


I noticed that it had been stripped out last week. A sad sight.


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 16, 2015)

I had some work done recently on my car at Andrews garage on Padfield Road, opposite the Higgs site. Apparently they own their main workshop so are not planning to leave although they've had a few offers for it. But they reckon the other auto businesses in the railway arches will soon be under pressure from Network Rail to move out.

(They're a great garage by the way – friendly and honest, I highly recommend them)


----------



## bimble (Sep 17, 2015)

AMATEUR SURVEY about the road closures..
Please click on it if you have a moment:
Loughborough Junction Experimental Road Closures Survey

You can see the results so far here: 
Loughborough Junction Experimental Road Closures


----------



## bimble (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## MrM (Sep 18, 2015)

TBF, if you mean 'an ambulance can't squeeze through there', those red and white blocks are hollow plastic, and easily moved by one person with one hand. It'll mean a delay of anything up to a minute, but doesn't constitute a permanent blockage. 
In fact every time I've gone past them so far, they've been shifted over to be able to drive through. I'm undecided but I'd like to see the experiment working to know if the effect is positive or negative. If there's a shortcoming to these barriers, it's (arguably) that they are too easily moved rather than too solid a blockage.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2015)

Also worth pointing out that the barriers wouldn't need to be there at all if drivers actually observed the highway code and didn't ignore road signs.

But we have a system where those with the privelege of owning their own motorised transport feel entitled to drive where they like (whilst complaining about the cyclo-nazis never obeying red lights etc).


----------



## bimble (Sep 18, 2015)

Hello. 
They are not hollow plastic, they are heavy things. 
Movable yes, and constantly being dragged in and out of the street by people, but that is not a satisfactory solution either way.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2015)

Did post this up on the LJ traffic improvements thread but should have put it up here. The two threads are getting a bit muddled up. 

Its report of LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum agenda item last Wednesday on the future of the Farm on Loughborough road.

The Future of Loughborough Farm.


It appears that there is a pot of money available which Lambeth can bid for- Lambeth bid for regeneration fund from GLA- as it was put on the agenda.

For unknown reason Lambeth did not know about this fund. Then realised it could apply to LJ. Leaving only a few weeks to put in bid.

So from what I gathered at the meeting officers approached LJAG about putting a bid in for the land around the Farm.

As CH1 has posted previously LJ was categorised for light industrial back in early 80s. Something the leading lights in LJAH at the meeting did not understand. In planning jargon "KIBA"

As Council came late to this there is only a few weeks to put in a bid to GLA. The actual idea imo does not sound to bad.

To keep the farm and also keep the light industrial use in that area for local employment the fund could be good way to keep this under local control.

First problem. There was discussion in the meeting about the Farm. The guy from LEMB ( Loughborough Estate Management Board) said that the land the farm is on comes under LEMB. That LEMB had let LJAG use it for the farm. He was now upset the LJAG regarded it as there land. He questioned how many from the estate used it. That people on the estate wanted a gym on it instead. LJAG replied that this was incorrect and that some from estate used the Farm.

So its was the issue around class again coming up in the meeting.

Thinking on this today also remembered that the guy from LEMB also brought up issue of land in estate area that Lambeth had transferred out of the estate. ( The land thats being built on now). So imo the farm is seen as part of loss of control of land by a working class community in that area. If I was on that estate I would be looking at what is happening to Cressingham for example and not trust the Council to defend Council housing.

The bid for this regeneration fund needs to be in by 2nd October. So there is not time for proper consultation.

It appears to me that Lambeth are looking to LJAG as the body they can work with. Forgetting the Council tenants. At one point in the meeting the officer said that the Council have not the budget for proper consultation. So were relying on voluntary groups like LJAG to do this.

This is dangerous position for LJAG. They asked me after meeting how to build links with the estate. I said there is a danger they will become part of Council. The role Brixton Green are quite happy with.

Whilst I like my Ward Cllr who turned up to meeting I am a bit concerned that LJAG could be used by our Nu Labour Cllrs as fall guys. As ViolentPanda pointed out on other thread about Brixton Green and Somerleyton road. The same Cllrs who are colluding with Government cuts and support Blairite for party leader, can give themselves local credibility with the working class Council tenants by siding with them against a "middle class" lobby group. An hypothesis worth pondering on.

The politics of LJ are rather fascinating.

Anyway. The guy from the Farm who is on voluntary basis looking at the bid , and he seemed a young well meaning person, wanted to get a framework bid in and appeared to me to genuinely want to talk to Loughborough Estate residents. Saw him talking to the guy from LEMB after meeting ended.

He did say he would be in LJ over weekend as the "Platform" is open selling the farm produce etc. So if anyone wants to go and see what its about I would recommend this.

The idea of the bid is that as the area is classified as light industrial the bid will be about local employment- workshops etc.

The Council officer said in reply to concerns from Loughborough estate residents that this might be another way that LJAG gain control over land that a management board would be set up to oversee the project of all local groups. .

I dd say, as someone from estate had already brought up issue of Pop, that in Brixton the Pop project had started with a lot of promises then ended up as Pop. Not what many thought they had agreed to.

Cllr Heywood agreed that lessons needed to be learnt from what had happened to that use of land. Got the feeling the Cllr Hopkins enthusiasm for Pop on his blog is not felt by some other local Labour Cllrs.

Its was about the only thing that Loughborough Estate residents and LJAG agreed on- we dont want "Pop" in LJ. Rather refreshing for me to hear others do not think Pop is wonderful.

Another estate resident said that as the bid had to be put in so quickly there was not enough time to do proper consultation. So it should be dropped.

I agreed with this. Considering the disagreements going on now a bid without proper consultation may make divisions and resentments in the area worse.

I do think that the proposal could be a good thing for LJ if it could be done in way that does not cause more divisions and ends up living to its promise of locally controlled social enterprise type project.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 20, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> If I was on that estate I would be looking at what is happening to Cressingham for example and not trust the Council to defend Council housing.


You could also look at_ Oval Quarter_ and _Robsart Village._


----------



## davidaheath (Sep 20, 2015)

I have two bags of clothes that I want to get rid of.

Is there somewhere local that will take them so that they can be used by other people?

I'm not sure what the correct thing to do is, charity places must get pretty mad at people just bringing along fat sacks of mangled clothes, do I need to fold them all up? They're clean but I haven't washed them recently, should I do that too? Feels like a shame to throw them away but at the same time I don't want to create loads of work for someone else.


*EDIT*: I found some advice about this here.

Looks like my nearest donation point is Dog Kennel Lane so I'll have to get an Uber or something and drop off the clothes there.


----------



## mizfick (Sep 20, 2015)

The road closures are ridiculous...amateur giant pot plants with no hi-visibility strips at night and no easy way from Coldharbour Lane to Brixton Rd, traffic jams up towards Brixton on Coldharbour Lane and general confusion. I will be submitting my thoughts to the proposed plan via Lambeth's site. One of the greatest things about Loughborough Junction was its transience in between two places and the idea to turn it into some kind of 'town square' is awful. I don't need sea containers or more places to eat (seriously the gluttony in London generally as a whole needs to change), just a place to live that's got a few surprises up its sleeve and some great businesses here anyway. I don't want to live in a square that's quiet with spooky dark roads and bloody hordes of young parents with kids in papooses - if I wanted that I can go to Stoke Newington or Northcote Rd. And I love traffic at night ...as a person who may be coming home at night. argh. All just a giant ruse to push property prices up further under the guise of community development shit.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> I have two bags of clothes that I want to get rid of.
> 
> Is there somewhere local that will take them so that they can be used by other people?
> 
> ...



There is recycling container for clothes outside the Barrier Block. Its a near the Car Wash place. Painted white and black.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2015)

Saw "Edible Bust Stop" At Open House London. This is an arch near LJ they have refurbished using cheap or recycled materials. They are using it as there office. 

Had a chat with them about the Pop situation and urged them to go public about what really happened. 

They are really nice people and I was impressed by the skill and ingenuity they used to refurbish the arch. Such a pity that Grow Brixton didn’t happen to be replaced by the loathsome Pop.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2015)

:eyebrows: brave of them to leave the arch unlined; they're not waterproof.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 21, 2015)

I was just going to say the same thing.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 21, 2015)

These edible bus stop people look like treehugger types who are set on improving the public realm, thereby making the area more desirable and pushing up housing prices. Their social cleansing agenda should be resisted.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> :eyebrows: brave of them to leave the arch unlined; they're not waterproof.


The whirled cinema arch is mostly unlined and seems to be ok.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess it's luck of the draw. The makerspace arch leaks like a sieve. You can hear it trickling behind the lining after heavy rain.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2015)

Crispy said:


> :eyebrows: brave of them to leave the arch unlined; they're not waterproof.



Trying to remember what they said about that. Water does come through in one corner.

Its a "meanwhile" use of the arch so its not permanent. They designed and built it so it can be taken apart and moved to another arch. So I think thats why its not lined.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I also called by. You could almost call this an organic office.
There were about 6 people there (maybe some Edible, some visitors) discussing the gentrification of Loughborough Junction as I emerged back into Ridgway Road. Someone cruised by from the next door car repair workshop (which was open), and I thought I bet these car repair people think the Edible Bus Stop is gentrification!
This gentrification issue is to do with class, traditional manual work vs idealised imaginative horticulture, black vs white, young vs old and many more things.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Don't want to stir it up (much) especially in view of our current traffic paralysis, but I happened to be at the Royal Festival Hall earlier this evening for the Lambeth Community Awards. LJAG won Voluntary or Community Organisation of the Year.

The Mayor - a ward councillor for Coldharbour - and the Lambeth Chief Executive were apparently oblivious to the rumblings of community disquiet in Loughborough Junction, particularly in Coldharbour Ward about the disastrous traffic experiment.

Incidentally LJAG won above two other nominees - the Healthy Living Club - which is a weekly club helping dementia sufferers to remember who and where they are, and the Indo-American Refugee and Migrants Organisation (IMRO) which provides translators and English classes for Latin American migrants to the UK.

LJAG was cited for improving the environment of Loughborough Junction and the lives of people who live and work there.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 23, 2015)

CH1 said:


> LJAG was cited for improving the environment of Loughborough Junction and the lives of people who live and work there.



To date, I think it probably has done. There's a number of things that LJAG have worked on that has improved the quality of life of LJ. I've lived here for 23 years and can see definite improvements, many driven by LJAG. 

And whilst I take your point that they may be oblivious to, or willfully ignoring community disquiet, it's likely that these nominations and top awards were decided _before_ the badly-executed road closure pilot commenced. Will they hold on to their crown next year......?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> To date, I think it probably has done. There's a number of things that LJAG have worked on that has improved the quality of life of LJ. I've lived here for 23 years and can see definite improvements, many driven by LJAG.
> 
> And whilst I take your point that they may be oblivious to, or willfully ignoring community disquiet, it's likely that these nominations and top awards were decided _before_ the badly-executed road closure pilot commenced. Will they hold on to their crown next year......?


You are right. I should have given credit for the several years up to now where most people including me probably think LJAG have been a creative and beneficial influence.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2015)

In the spirit of CH1's not wanting to stir things up (much), LJAG have been fairly consistently lauded on U75 as a positive grassroots community group over the years. Also, along with the Brixton Soup Kitchen I believe one of their projects - the farm - recieves funding from Brixton Buzz beer profits. So I think it's fair to say that there are quite a few in the local community who appreciate their work.

I think just to focus on the current traffic calming project would be to judge them a little unfairly.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 23, 2015)

Have just spotted what looks like some kind of aerial survey camera going up near the scrapyard site on Hinton Rd/Wellfit St. Will be looking out for planning applications over the next few months.


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 23, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Have just spotted what looks like some kind of aerial survey camera going up near the scrapyard site on Hinton Rd/Wellfit St. Will be looking out for planning applications over the next few months.



The other day there was a sign up advertising how it was under new management - bit odd to bother with that if they were thinking of selling up?


----------



## davidaheath (Sep 23, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> There is recycling container for clothes outside the Barrier Block. Its a near the Car Wash place. Painted white and black.



Oh great, thanks!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Oh great, thanks!



Also one by the new zebra crossing on CHL.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2015)

Got a flyer fro London Arts Base Ltd regarding renting hot desks from them at Carnegie Library from £175 pcm each.

Can someone with knowledge of the situation comment on where this latest commercial use of the library sits with the alleged Lambeth proposal to turn the Carnegie Library into a "hub" to be owned and managed by local organisation?

Seems that the marketing of hot desks at the library is being handled by Whirled Cinema - and LJAG are pushing it too (on their website).

Is Carnegie Library set to be taken over by Whirled, is it going to be taken over by a different organisation chaired by former Lambeth councillor Fred Taggart? Or is it going to stay as a Lambeth Library - but merely generating income by leasing out desk space to "creatives"?

I think we should be told.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Got a flyer fro London Arts Base Ltd regarding renting hot desks from them at Carnegie Library from £175 pcm each.
> 
> Can someone with knowledge of the situation comment on where this latest commercial use of the library sits with the alleged Lambeth proposal to turn the Carnegie Library into a "hub" to be owned and managed by local organisation?
> 
> ...



You could ask them rather trying to raise hackles over this.....


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> You could ask them rather trying to raise hackles over this.....


Maybe it will be in the Library report due up shortly?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 29, 2015)

This seemed to be doing the job this morning.










Cause chaos as the cars tried to do u turn.


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## sparkybird (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not entirety sure which bit has been closed? Can someone clarify for me as I sometimes have to drive this way for work? I looked at LBL's consultation map, but it didn't make sense (to me at least)

If you are coming along Coldharbour Lane from Brixton to say Kings Hospital, can you now NOT turn left into Loughborough Road? Can you still go down Demnark Road and into Camberwell Station Road? (there were some yellow bits on the map here - but no indication of what they mean(
Thanks
SB


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2015)

You wouldn't turn down Loughborough Rd if you're going from brixton to Kings surely? 

If you turn into Loughborough Rd from CHL you can't go further than the rail bridge. It's a short section of the road just beyond that which is closed.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> I'm not entirety sure which bit has been closed? Can someone clarify for me as I sometimes have to drive this way for work? I looked at LBL's consultation map, but it didn't make sense (to me at least)
> 
> If you are coming along Coldharbour Lane from Brixton to say Kings Hospital, can you now NOT turn left into Loughborough Road? Can you still go down Demnark Road and into Camberwell Station Road? (there were some yellow bits on the map here - but no indication of what they mean(
> Thanks
> SB


If you are coming along Coldharbour Lane wanting turn left to visit a friend in Woolley House, Ketelby House, Kemble House, Swinford Gardens, Harris House, Leiscester House, Styles Gardens etc etc then by the looks of it you are now going to be clocked by a battery of CCTV cameras and subject to technical efficiency get a ticket.

Seems to be a lot of U-turning going on now - maybe people have ESP CCTV sensing and can tell it's no longer a hoax.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> If you are coming along Coldharbour Lane wanting turn left to visit a friend in Woolley House, Ketelby House, Kemble House, Swinford Gardens, Harris House, Leiscester House, Styles Gardens etc etc then by the looks of it you are now going to be clocked by a battery of CCTV cameras and subject to technical efficiency get a ticket.



Incorrect - you won't get a ticket for taking the P5 to visit your friends. Or for walking. Or cycling.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Incorrect - you won't get a ticket for taking the P5 to visit your friends. Or for walking. Or cycling.


The implication in the question was that the questioner was driving.
Are you up for the Lambeth Pedantry Award this year?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The implication in the question was that the questioner was driving.
> Are you up for the Lambeth Pedantry Award this year?



I doubt he'd win. There'd be stiff competition from the politics forum urbs


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification. I meant driving in the general direction of kings......


----------



## irf520 (Oct 1, 2015)

Going Eastbound along CHL you can turn left into Barrington Rd. After that, the first left turn which gets you anywhere other than back onto CHL is Denmark Road. That is, if you can get past the parked cars and cars coming the other way.
I always used to turn left up Lilford Rd then Carew St into Denmark Rd, which avoids the narrow bit with all the parked cars. But thats buggered now.


----------



## concerned1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok everyone goes on about car drivers and getting out of cars and using public transport and bikes. What about all the business vehicles? Do they now have to use public transport and bikes? I don't think so,  now they have to travel a lot further, a lot slower and for a lot more money. Eventually they will pass the charges onto the customers and that will be ALL customers whether you live, travel to or through these areas or don't even know of these areas YOU will end up paying!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Does anyone know what "The Harbour" is going to be? On the corner of CHL and Shakespeare Rd.
> View attachment 74593


Further to your enquiry in July, and pursuant to Gramsci and others mentioning some essential reading in the South London Press, I noticed this interesting article:

I'm a bit surprised this is being treated as an opening, since they were doing pretty much the same thing in 2003, when they kindly invited local residents in to discuss their methods and facilities.

In case you were wondering - no unfortunately the presence of a crack clinic in the Loughborough Junction part of Coldharbour Lane has not depressed house prices, or prevented gentrification.

Foxtons have a 2 bedroom flat on directly opposite for £519,950: Thumbnail photos of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9. Flat for sale (Property for sale) through Foxtons Estate Agents


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2015)

The farm is looking pretty good: 

















An autumnal look around the Loughborough Farm project in Loughborough Junction


----------



## MrM (Oct 7, 2015)

Minet and Carnegie Libraries to become “healthy living centres”
Apologies if this is common knowledge/the wrong place for this, but it was news to me that the council has confirmed its intention that Minet and Carnegie Libraries will become “healthy living centres”, leased to Greenwich Leisure (sports centre operator) with books and other library services become a mere adjunct.

There may be some who like the idea of a gym, but this cannot be the right place. To my mind this seems an act of cultural and educational vandalism that’s pretty much inexcusable.

Putting aside apparent cyclist/motorist antipathy, middle-class imperialism, or artistic sheep-based road closure, can I hijack the vigorous political engagement created by the road closures for the benefit of two much-loved libraries?

I understand there’s a council meeting on 12 October to formally approve the scheme. If anyone would like to join me in requesting that this plan be reviewed/shelved/obliterated, that would be magnificent. Further details on the Lambeth.gov website. Key decision makers: Jdickson@lambeth.gov.uk, MAgdomar@lambeth.gov.uk, JHolborn@lambeth.gov.uk and above all jedbrooke@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## MrM (Oct 7, 2015)

MrM said:


> Minet and Carnegie Libraries to become “healthy living centres”


Sorry - just realised it's already front page on BrixtonBuzz. 
Still, please do make your voice heard. (Unless you approve, obviously. Then keep entirely to yourself...)


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 7, 2015)

MrM said:


> Sorry - just realised it's already front page on BrixtonBuzz.
> Still, please do make your voice heard. (Unless you approve, obviously. Then keep entirely to yourself...)



Here's what we published on Buzz last week.

Plus an update about the 'close relationship' between LBL and GLL.


----------



## davidaheath (Oct 7, 2015)

What's the best ramen place?

Like, if I walking home late after work or something (from Brixton tube to LJ) is there somewhere simple and quick I can go into on my own and eat a bowl or ramen with a newspaper all moody like I was in Blade Runner or something? Yum D's pretty good isn't it. Do they do ramen? Dunno if they're open every day, maybe they are. Dunno. What ramen places are there that are on my way home.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> What's the best ramen place?
> Like, if I walking home late after work or something (from Brixton tube to LJ) is there somewhere simple and quick I can go into on my own and eat a bowl or ramen with a newspaper all moody like I was in Blade Runner or something? Yum D's pretty good isn't it. Do they do ramen? Dunno if they're open every day, maybe they are. Dunno. What ramen places are there that are on my way home.


The Coldharbour Lane thread has MasterChef champion Tim Anderson opens Nanban izakaya and ramen restaurant in Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2015)

MrM said:


> Minet and Carnegie Libraries to become “healthy living centres”
> Apologies if this is common knowledge/the wrong place for this, but it was news to me that the council has confirmed its intention that Minet and Carnegie Libraries will become “healthy living centres”, leased to Greenwich Leisure (sports centre operator) with books and other library services become a mere adjunct.
> 
> There may be some who like the idea of a gym, but this cannot be the right place. To my mind this seems an act of cultural and educational vandalism that’s pretty much inexcusable.
> ...



I saw this was also in the SLP

Just read Tricky Skills piece on Unison criticising Council.

I am on Brixton Rec User Group. BRUG committee formally objected to the idea in the Culture2020 consultation to put some kind of library like service in the Rec. As Committee felt the idea had to be opposed by BRUG committee as we did not want to be seen as being complicit in library closure with there replacement by so called digital hubs etc in places like the Rec.

I am very concerned the GLL are moving into running libraries. They started out as a social enterprise in Greenwich running leisure facilities then later for Councils across London.

The Rec will be refurbished in near future. GLL manage the Rec for the Council. So I am concerned that the idea of using the Rec for library use will be put in plans.

I was surprised to see Council proposing this in the consultation document. But it makes sense now. Officers/ GLL may have talked about the idea?


----------



## davidaheath (Oct 7, 2015)

CH1 said:


> The Coldharbour Lane thread has MasterChef champion Tim Anderson opens Nanban izakaya and ramen restaurant in Brixton



AMAZING

I'll try this out next week thank you!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's what we published on Buzz last week.
> 
> Plus an update about the 'close relationship' between LBL and GLL.



So the Council will give GLL £1 million from the existing budget for the real Leisure centres to set up gyms in libraries. Thats I didnt know. Will let BRUG now. Thanks for the informative article.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2015)

editor said:


> The farm is looking pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice photos of the hated farm.

I think its sad its disliked so much.


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 8, 2015)

Much as it's clear that these Carnegie plans must be opposed and that the Friends love the library and are a fierce bunch and will fight tooth and nail to keep it open, I hope they will not come to regret drawing battle lines with Fred Taggart et al's group & their plans last year to remodel the library. 

Many people scorned them and drew attention to their Lambeth council links (certainly of interest), but this gym plan does look very like the sort of nightmare outcome they envisaged from the outset and wanted more control over. Their plan was basically to downsize the library (though nothing like what is proposed now) and give more space over to a mixture of commercial uses. A lot of local people regretted the Friends' hostile approach towards these plans and wished they could have found a way to work together more constructively. 

Good luck to the Friends, we should all support them however we can but it feels like a lot of valuable time and energy have been wasted already.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 8, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Nice photos of the hated farm.
> 
> I think its sad its disliked so much.



Why is it hated so much? Perhaps I should have engaged more with the LJ Farm thread. But without getting into 40 pages of who said what to whom and why, could I have a quick non-partisan precis (and don't mention the road closures)?


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Why is it hated so much? Perhaps I should have engaged more with the LJ Farm thread. But without getting into 40 pages of who said what to whom and why, could I have a quick non-partisan precis (and don't mention the road closures)?


 

The farm is perceived by some (not me) as an invasion of middle class organic cupcake waving twits on what was once apparently (I'm not clear on the legal backstory to this) land belonging to the Loughborough Estate.

I think I could do you a list why feelings run so high on this (have heard stories from people on the estate who have been made to feel less than welcome on the farm but that's basically it.


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's a link to a petition set up to oppose the latest plans for Carnegie Library if anyone wants to sign it.


----------



## Samsalaful (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello all, new to the forum here, though I've been a LJ resident for the past year. I was curious about the status of the property at 232 Coldharbour Lane, the one with the lovely David Greig sign. Does anyone know who it's owned by? Is it vacant, up for sale or rent? Any insight would be much appreciated. And sorry if I derailed the discussion on the farm. I just thought this thread would be the most appropriate for this question. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Samsalaful said:


> Hello all, new to the forum here, though I've been a LJ resident for the past year. I was curious about the status of the property at 232 Coldharbour Lane, the one with the lovely David Greig sign. Does anyone know who it's owned by? Is it vacant, up for sale or rent? Any insight would be much appreciated. And sorry if I derailed the discussion on the farm. I just thought this thread would be the most appropriate for this question. Thanks in advance!


Had you seen this: Wonderful old David Greig sign revealed at 232 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton?

Not the answer to your question though. It was going to be used for a futon shop, but that never got going. Seemed last year someone else had take it - but work apparently then ground to a halt.

If no-one here knows about the property you could check the Land Registry (£3) - that will tell you who the registered owner is. The businesses  making changes/cleaning it up could have been tenants or prospective tenants I guess.


----------



## Samsalaful (Oct 8, 2015)

CH1  Thanks for the tip! I will look into the registry if nothing comes up here. And yes, I had seen that article. I've been casually eyeing the property for the past year and it seems, from the outside at least, that not much has changed since the reveal of the old sign. In fact, the upper floors now look vacant too, whereas the photos in the article show curtains and other stuff in them.


----------



## Waladli (Oct 8, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It was going to be used for a futon shop, but that never got going. Seemed last year someone else had take it - but work apparently then ground to a halt.



It was a futon shop for many years. I bought a futon there in 1991.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2015)

Waladli said:


> It was a futon shop for many years. I bought a futon there in 1991.


I'm sure you're right. I noticed futons in the windows - but it seems a long time ago.
1991 the Warrior must have been still open - though no longer brewing it's own.


----------



## bolgerp (Oct 9, 2015)

The traffic lights at the corner of Herne Hill Road and CHL aren't working properly. It's quite dangerous especially if you are trying to cross the road as a pedestrian.


----------



## davidaheath (Oct 9, 2015)

Is that what the problem is?

I live within earshot of this corner and I am not kidding when I say that since I got home from work last night to the time I left for work this morning there must have been a car horn at least every ten seconds. Like, I don't know how many that is in total if you add them all up and stuff but it's a fucking lot of car horns. And you're probably thinking like "lol that's bad but it's an exaggeration or some shit" but I am for real not even making this shit up. Like, I don't drive so I don't know about this stuff anymore but I'm guessing these days a requirement for survival is that it involves acting like some kind of weapons grade bellend with a metallic box of death at your disposal. But even then, like, even if the lights are out and I'm putting myself in that position I'm thinking, well, maybe I'd be rolling up to that motherfucker with the window down cruising to the east coast sounds of perhaps Illmatic or 36 Chambers at a reasonable volume, dunno, maybe if it was a morning I'd have some Brian Eno going down, but anyway, I'd be cruising up to that motherfucker and I'd be like "oh lights are out" and then I'd use intelligence and patience to move safely past the hazard without mashing my stolid limbs into the horn like some kind of mouth breathing thundercunt. I dunno, is that just me? Maybe it's just me, because everyone else seems to roll up to that junction and pummel their god damn heads into their horn as if some dude in a suit of dicks is bounding around the junction splashing hot dick juice over all the cars that aren't honking.

GOD DAMN


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 9, 2015)

That is a thread-stopper if ever I saw one. Could you post something similar on the road closure thread please


----------



## Crispy (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm anti-reaction-gif in general, but this is appropriate


----------



## Angellic (Oct 9, 2015)

Vassall View: everything about Vassall Ward in Lambeth: Street tidy event on Loughborough Road this weekend


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Why is it hated so much? Perhaps I should have engaged more with the LJ Farm thread. But without getting into 40 pages of who said what to whom and why, could I have a quick non-partisan precis (and don't mention the road closures)?



As bimble says it regarded by Loughborough Estate residents as for the well off not for them. Along with the Platform. 

Its regarded as LJAG middle class do gooders project. 

The recent application for funding that sounds like Pop Loughborough isnt going to help.


----------



## prunus (Oct 10, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> As bimble says it regarded by Loughborough Estate residents as for the well off not for them. Along with the Platform.
> 
> Its regarded as LJAG middle class do gooders project.
> 
> The recent application for funding that sounds like Pop Loughborough isnt going to help.



But why (is the farm regarded that way)? There's no entry fee, no cost, anyone can turn up.


----------



## bimble (Oct 10, 2015)

prunus said:


> But why (is the farm regarded that way)? There's no entry fee, no cost, anyone can turn up.


Just anecdotal & 2nd hand, but a couple of people who live on the estate told me the other day about some things that were said which they overheard and how they were made to feel less than welcome, not included or part of the clique when they did go into the farm, which is just across from their windows.
I repeat, not my experience, just what I was told by other people about why they don't feel the farm is really as inclusive & open to all as it could should be, but that's ignoring the bigger issue of how some people feel about LJAG, which is the real problem I think.


----------



## concerned1 (Oct 11, 2015)

LJAG = Too few people making too many decisions for far too many people!


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone know what is happening with that bit on the corner of the junction where there's currently a wall of black painted chipboard with the ancient billboard ads behind? Been like that for months. Council property ?


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 11, 2015)

bimble said:


> Anyone know what is happening with that bit on the corner of the junction where there's currently a wall of black painted chipboard with the ancient billboard ads behind? Been like that for months. Council property ?


It's going to be flats.


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes, I see, got directed to this, thanks.


----------



## prunus (Oct 11, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> It's going to be flats.



With 'retail space' under - plans expect supermarket (things like self-service tills marked). Which is good, because we've only got 7 minisupermarkets in the area and we need one for each day of the week and one spare.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 11, 2015)

prunus said:


> With 'retail space' under - plans expect supermarket (things like self-service tills marked). Which is good, because we've only got 7 minisupermarkets in the area and we need one for each day of the week and one spare.


I didnt know that.

Farm shop maybe...


----------



## Angellic (Oct 11, 2015)

bimble said:


> Yes, I see, got directed to this, thanks. View attachment 77936



here's the article from Buzz

Scented community garden in Loughborough Junction is in full bloom – but the axe is looming


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2015)

prunus said:


> With 'retail space' under - plans expect supermarket (things like self-service tills marked). Which is good, because we've only got 7 minisupermarkets in the area and we need one for each day of the week and one spare.


We do need an Aldi but they only take larger premises with car parks (Higgs Estate might have done?)


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2015)

That (aldi / lidl / halfords / a giant currugated pets r us depot) is my question about the farm GLA thing: Is that what happens next if the "gentrifying LJAG alleged POP type thing bid fails?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2015)

It certainly won't happen if the traffic management scheme stays (oops - should I have said that?)


----------



## LadyV (Oct 12, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Nice photos of the hated farm.
> 
> I think its sad its disliked so much.



I've never actually been in but I don't dislike it, in fact I actually donated towards a little crowd funder thingy they had for a shed or container of some sort. And I would always rather have a farm than what was there before which was not very nice at all.


----------



## LadyV (Oct 12, 2015)

CH1 said:


> We do need an Aldi but they only take larger premises with car parks (Higgs Estate might have done?)


An Aldi or a Lidl would bring together the town centre feeling but they always have car parks for their customers so if it was on the farm plot no one would be able to get there.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2015)

LadyV said:


> An Aldi or a Lidl would bring together the town centre feeling


I'd prefer a market, like someone suggested a while back, just on that bit set back from the road between barrington & the hero pub.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2015)

Vacancies available (paid) for a consultant and for a fundraiser at something called the *VASSALL AND COLDHARBOUR FORUM* which looks like a really good thing.
Deadline's Friday.
Job description includes :
'Bringing in expertise to explore barriers to inclusive decision making and
to work with community members to devise innovative programmes and
structures that mean all members across diverse communities can share
power equally'

CONSULTANTS BRIEF- fund raiser vacf.docx


----------



## Ms T (Oct 15, 2015)

LadyV said:


> An Aldi or a Lidl would bring together the town centre feeling but they always have car parks for their customers so if it was on the farm plot no one would be able to get there.


Aldi are converting an old Pound shop in Tooting into a "metro" type store without a car park, iirc.


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2015)

LadyV said:


> An Aldi or a Lidl would bring together the town centre feeling


I'm unconvinced by this. Would it not just be a big cheap shop, and make it more likely that all the little grocery shops disappear? Just not sure what sort of town centre feeling that would create.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2015)

bimble said:


> I'm unconvinced by this. Would it not just be a big cheap shop, and make it more likely that all the little grocery shops disappear? Just not sure what sort of town centre feeling that would create.


Actually it is more likely that the Co-op would disappear, because they seem relatively unresponsive to competition. Tesco drop and match prices on a local basis. Not sure about "the little grocery shops" except that they obviously rely on alcohol and tobacco - including out-of-hours (several of them are 25 hr opening).
No doubt there might be a faction who would prefer a "Little Waitrose"?


----------



## bimble (Oct 15, 2015)

I seem to remember there were Waitrose related rumours a while ago, before co op came and opened in that spot. maybe they are just biding their time, waiting to see how the pedestrian area fares.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 15, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Actually it is more likely that the Co-op would disappear, because they seem relatively unresponsive to competition. Tesco drop and match prices on a local basis. Not sure about "the little grocery shops" except that they obviously rely on alcohol and tobacco - including out-of-hours (several of them are 25 hr opening).
> No doubt there might be a faction who would prefer a "Little Waitrose"?



25 - and I thought there weren't enough hours in the day!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2015)

leanderman said:


> 25 hours - and I thought there weren't enough hours in the day!


They are compensating for the one the council de-licensed!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2015)

I don't think an Aldi would compete with the co-op. Different markets really. Co-op doesn't seem to have price as its main focus.

Previously I pretty much went to Nisa for everything (with occasional forays to co-op or morrisons in Camberwell). Now a mixture of Co-op and Nisa. Each has some things the other doesn't. Co-op often wins out for simple fact that I don't need to cross CHL to get to it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2015)

Don't even think about trying to nick any of those bikes outside of Harbour Cycles as these guys have got their eyes on you.


----------



## LadyV (Oct 18, 2015)

Went into the Loughborough Hotel Gallery and cafe today, if you haven't been it's a really nice little space. At £2.50 for a piece of brownie, albeit very tasty brownie, not sure how long it will survive though


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 18, 2015)

......wrong thread


----------



## LadyV (Oct 19, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> ......wrong thread


What me? Why?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 19, 2015)

LadyV said:


> What me? Why?


not you, me...... my post was meant for the Brixton thread.


----------



## LadyV (Oct 19, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> not you, me...... my post was meant for the Brixton thread.


Ah sorry, paranoid about upsetting people with posts on the wrong thread!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Went into the Loughborough Hotel Gallery and cafe today, if you haven't been it's a really nice little space. At £2.50 for a piece of brownie, albeit very tasty brownie, not sure how long it will survive though


It's been there quite a while but they don't seem very good at promoting themselves. Did you take any pics? Maybe I could give them a boost with a Buzz feature...


----------



## LadyV (Oct 22, 2015)

editor said:


> It's been there quite a while but they don't seem very good at promoting themselves. Did you take any pics? Maybe I could give them a boost with a Buzz feature...


I didn't but I probably could wander down there again at the weekend, it's only round the corner


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2015)

LadyV said:


> I didn't but I probably could wander down there again at the weekend, it's only round the corner


If you don't mind - and get chance - ask them to get in touch with Buzz and we could do a feature. If the place is as nice as you say, we should hopefully be able to increase their footfall a bit


----------



## Smee333 (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone got the details of a flat roofing specialist in the area? Got an issue with mine and would like to use someone local.


----------



## concerned1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I hear there is a new Bakery on Loughborough Road up near Fiveways opposite where the Fish n chip (Chris's) shop used to be.


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 25, 2015)

Smee333 said:


> Anyone got the details of a flat roofing specialist in the area? Got an issue with mine and would like to use someone local.



Dulwich Roofing Contractors in Herne Hill (opposite Sainsburys) - no idea if any good but they are at least local...


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

just in case anyone is interested and free to attend between 3 and 6 this eve the architects of the block planned for the corner of rathgar road are holding their consultation today.
(LJAg website says they haven't yet had any response to their request that the consultation be extended or another time added over the weekend)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

concerned1 said:


> I hear there is a new Bakery on Loughborough Road up near Fiveways opposite where the Fish n chip (Chris's) shop used to be.


See posts 1105 to 1107 above yours.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> just in case anyone is interested and free to attend between 3 and 6 this eve the architects of the block planned for the corner of rathgar road are holding their consultation today.
> (LJAg website says they haven't yet had any response to their request that the consultation be extended or another time added over the weekend)
> 
> View attachment 78546


I'm hoping to make it around 4.30 pm (if they haven't packed up and gone home by then). Need to go to the blood pressure clinic first.
Maybe that's the wrong way round.

Seems a very industrial location for a block of flats. Still I know (knew) someone who lived in the block on Brixton Station Road overlooking the railway (Hanover House?). She sold her flat a while back and decamped to Uckfield. So could be "an investment" as they say these days. Certainily handy for bagging the front row on the platform waiting for the 8.04 to Luton.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

The site has some flats on it at the moment as far as I know. The proposal looks like it will build on the hoarding site but also demolish the existing buildings adjacent.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

It's all going to be lovely. The architects website says that "Our projects slot into and augment existing neighbourhoods and communities, providing new places for people to live, work and play.  Our buildings are reactive to their surroundings and built around the human."


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The site has some flats on it at the moment as far as I know. The proposal looks like it will build on the hoarding site but also demolish the existing buildings adjacent.


Why don't they give the address as Coldharbour Lane then? If you are right (which I don't think you are) their image reads as though they are demolishing the Body of Christ Christian Centre (former Midland Bank). Hope not - there is nothing wrong with that building and it is a mark of the heritage of Loughborough Junction when it actually needed or was provided with a bank.

Rather I think the image is from the other direction, and what will be demolished will be storage/garage space.

Actually given that this almost coincides with Network Rail's exhibition we should be asking that the council's Degeneration Department to start putting on section 106's to get an Overground station - either LJ, BE or BC.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Why don't they give the address as Coldharbour Lane then? If you are right (which I don't think you are) their image reads as though they are demolishing the Body of Christ Christian Centre (former Midland Bank). Hope not - there is nothing wrong with that building and it is a mark of the heritage of Loughborough Junction when it actually needed or was provided with a bank.
> 
> Rather I think the image is from the other direction, and what will be demolished will be storage/garage space.
> 
> Actually given that this almost coincides with Network Rail's exhibition we should be asking that the council's Degeneration Department to start putting on section 106's to get an Overground station - either LJ, BE or BC.


You're right - my wrong. It's not the hoarding site, I see now that it's down the other end of Station Ave.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

It's this building which will be demolished, right?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It's this building which will be demolished, right?
> View attachment 78552 View attachment 78553


Makes Old Higgs look beautiful.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

You'd have to be a pretty hardcore anti-gentrification warrior to cry for the demise of that particular building.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> the Body of Christ Christian Centre (former Midland Bank) a mark of the heritage of Loughborough Junction when it actually needed or was provided with a bank..


 Interesting nugget never noticed that thanks, lots of demand for God round here but come to think of it it's surprising we haven't got one of those cash4U loanshark places.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

I think I would oppose the change of use here for the same reasons that I opposed the change of use at Higgs.

This building becoming housing would have a greater impact on the viability of the current businesses on Rathgar Rd than the road closures scheme, in my opinion.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I think I would oppose the change of use here for the same reasons that I opposed the change of use at Higgs.
> 
> This building becoming housing would have a greater impact on the viability of the current businesses on Rathgar Rd than the road closures scheme, in my opinion.


You have a point. Of course if they're empty anyway?
I guess in the grand scheme of things it would make more customers for bistros in arches though.
What does one do for the best? Pragmatic of Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

teuchter said:


> This building becoming housing would have a greater impact on the viability of the current businesses on Rathgar Rd than the road closures scheme, in my opinion.


Do you mean just in that more people moving in to LJ (the kind likely to have disposable incomes) is going to speed up the transition from car repair to cupcakes ?


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What does one do for the best? Pragmatic of Coldharbour Lane.


No idea. Hope your blood pressure test goes well today.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> You'd have to be a pretty hardcore anti-gentrification warrior to cry for the demise of that particular building.



On 2nd thoughts, that must be me.

I got to the consult just as the bloke was packing up to leave..

It's a little church in there, which of course I hadn't a clue.

Festooned with brightly coloured giant satiny bows and ruffles, and photos of the community on daytrips blue-tacked to the wall. I think it was the pastor maybe who was standing there with the key wanting the day to be over.

The documents the architect gave me to carry away point out , in bold, that this is an "*unauthorised church*", as if the developers are doing everyone a favour by obliterating it.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2015)

& this is what the brochure shows it will be like. Not even an aesthetic improvement, to my eyes.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> & this is what the brochure shows it will be like. Not even an aesthetic improvement, to my eyes.  View attachment 78566


Perhaps they're making it look like an ugly industrial unit to mark the area's previous use?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2015)

It looks like they are taking their cue from the existing butterfly-roofed houses along station avenue, which you can see from the train station platform.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> The documents the architect gave me to carry away point out , in bold, that this is an "*unauthorised church*", as if the developers are doing everyone a favour by obliterating it.


May comment more on this later. Beehive "happy Monday" takes precedence after the shock of the constitutional crisis.

Meanwhile I gathered from the architect that the pastor of the church had been in touch with a developer who has some sort of an option contingent on planning approval.

Seemed the thinking was originally that they might claim continuity of church use on the grounds of B8 (storage) but Lambeth advised this was not on.

To me the redevelopment looks OK but interestingly there was another consultee a bit older than me I think - said he'd been around the area for 40 years. That guy was at pains to stress that the proposal was to timid. He felt that the Victorian viaducts needed appropriately large to offset them rather than infill which tended to hide their engineering & architecture.

Another couple there were very concerned to discuss the failings of the Loughborough Road scheme, and how that would fit into the area's future prospects (which they saw as adversely affected).

A tall well spoken professional turned up after me and pointed out that the opening of an arch through to the "farm" area might make it more desirable for residential - but then went on to point out that a new development in this spot might make future improvements at Loughborough Junction impossible - such as reinstating platforms on the Victoria-Blackfriars loop line which started the whole station development off.

teuchter's roof comment above is obviously correct. Actually the design seemed a bit better than another sample of this architect's work from Southwark which was in the illustrative material handed out. I did not manage to hang onto mine - so can't put anything up. bimble do your duty!

I am wondering in view of bimble comments earlier about the shortage of premises for African churches whether I should comment in favour of contuing that use on the ground floor. 

It seems to me that from a moral perspective Lambeth are forcing ther church elders to cash in an accidentally potentially lucrative investment which will almost inevitably lead to them being ripped of by a developer and/or falling out over money. I feel moved to save from themselves those who would save me from myself.

Meanwhile Beehive calls. Will the guest ales be £2.10 tonight or £1.99 that is the question.


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> bimble do your duty!


Who me?.. I did manage to get the whole cheap little ring bound folder thing from him, just because I got there so late and it was easier than talking to me. Are you interested enough to want the whole tawdry thing scanned in ?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

bimble said:


> Who me?.. I did manage to get the whole cheap little ring bound folder thing from him, just because I got there so late and it was easier than talking to me. Are you interested enough to want the whole tawdry thing scanned in ?


No - but there was a sketch image. Or you think it added nothing to the flyer?:


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2015)

Don't think it has much to add really, here are a couple more pictures and also the bit about the rejected idea of it continuing to have a use as a church.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

bimble did you get a name or direct email contact for the guy from the architects?

I was browsing their website and found this attractive number

International House - Woolwich - affordable housing.

At £16M rather out of budget for the church or developer of the Station Ave site I guess.

Might have fitted the bill for the gentleman who wanted "more bold" though.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

*Planning consultation (2nd and final part)*
Forgot some detail earlier:

1. I should have said that the first person to sign in was Anthea - but she had gone by the time I arrived. Also there was Alan Piper from the Brixton Society. He left shortly after I arrived.

2. A South American guy turned up in blue overalls and pointed out where he was working/metal bashing - at the apex of Rathgar Road.

He was  not happy about having residential flats built as he felt the owners or tenants would then complain about his workshop causing noise, disturbance etc. He wanted the site kept industrial. Incidentally he wanted to take the plans away, but the architect did not allow this.

3. Clare turned up. I think she was representing cyclists. Anyway she wanted assurance that the correct number of cycle places were provided and that the building would comply with the latest energy conservation standards.

There seemed an issue here - to do with Lambeth wanting obscured glazing in the bedroom windows to preserve the privacy of rail travellers (or was it the other way round). Clare was not convinced this allowed maximum use of sunlight - from an energy saving perspective.

I would be more worried that obscuring the windows might cause depression - but Lambeth don't have to pay for that. That is down to the NHS.

4. The church pastor's wife was present at the meeting - she was indicated by the architect with a wave of his arm, but sat apart looking a bit irritated.

5. At the point I left several Nigerian men had come in, presumably from the church, and were engaging with the architect.

All I can say really.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2015)

CH1 said:


> There seemed an issue here - to do with Lambeth wanting obscured glazing in the bedroom windows to preserve the privacy of rail travellers (or was it the other way round).



Seems an unusual requirement. Usually this is to do with protecting privacy of neighbours - so that someone can't suddenly build something with lots of windows looking into neighbours' houses or gardens.

Haven't heard of it being asked for by a railway line before.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Seems an unusual requirement. Usually this is to do with protecting privacy of neighbours - so that someone can't suddenly build something with lots of windows looking into neighbours' houses or gardens.
> 
> Haven't heard of it being asked for by a railway line before.


I was emulating your sardonic style. It was asked for by Lambeth Planning.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Seems an unusual requirement. Usually this is to do with protecting privacy of neighbours - so that someone can't suddenly build something with lots of windows looking into neighbours' houses or gardens.
> 
> Haven't heard of it being asked for by a railway line before.


Oh - and to be crystal clear I think Clare was implying there would thereby be sub-optimal use of available daylight.


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's me doing my duty as the person who got to take the plan home.

WINDOWS:
That picture above (this one ) it has numbers on the windows because it's talking about the windows which will be directly overlooked from the platform of the station. 
& here's the bit of writing that goes alongside the numbered windows where they explain how they have attempted to deal with this privacy problem:


BIKES:
It says they will be providing 20 bike parking spaces , next to the bin area like this..

(says "this has been provided in accordance with London Housing Design Guide requirements for two spaces per 2 or 3 bed flat and one space per 1 bed flat which equates to 16 spaces".


CONTACT:
There's no name or email on the plan thing (and the man who was sent to do the consult explained that the reason they could not extend beyond 6pm was that the boss was unwilling to pay anything extra for this consultation , so he was doing it within office hours) but the architects website is here:aca-bullet


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

if anybody wants to rescue this document from the recycling let me know.


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I was browsing their website and found this attractive number


  That's so 'fun'. Does remind me a bit of this, which i loved. Not sure it works as a building though.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 28, 2015)

What's happening to the billboard site at the corner of CHL and LR? The one that had a lovely garden for a while. Think I saw something here a few posts back.


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

Angellic said:


> What's happening to the billboard site at the corner of CHL and LR? The one that had a lovely garden for a while. Think I saw something here a few posts back.


That's the one that's going to look like this i think.

Scented community garden in Loughborough Junction is in full bloom – but the axe is looming


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

which will be just across the road from


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

bimble said:


> which will be just across the road from
> View attachment 78647


The Pastor gets to keep his church in that one. Despite it having been an unauthorised use.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2015)

The unauthorised church was in one of the units round the back. The church on the corner (the one that is potentially staying) has planning consent to be there, I think.


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> The unauthorised church was in one of the units round the back. The church on the corner (the one that is potentially staying) has planning consent to be there, I think.



Sureway International Ministries, the Higgs one, is a serious setup & definitely 100% legit. Finance Ministry


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2015)

> *Finance Ministry *
> * Our Vision*
> We believe that the future belongs to God and that the promise of God's Kingdom shall be fulfilled. We envisage a department which will soon be counting thousands of pounds weekly to the gloryof our Lord.
> 
> ...



Seems legit.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2015)

Didn't realise they were an End Times church. But it seems they are. They must reckon it'll be a while until the Rapture, hence worth investing in the redevelopment of their church buildings.


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Seems legit.


 Did you maybe perceive a tiny note of sarcasm in my post & choice of link? I am sure you did, else my theory about teuchter being a not entirely convincing AI machine still stands.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

bimble said:


> Sureway International Ministries, the Higgs one, is a serious setup & definitely 100% legit. Finance Ministry


That may be, but they don't/can't do this: Chancel repair liability - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't think there's a lot of medeival woodwork in there needs restoring though, think it's more along the lines of perspex & gold.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2015)

Good to see that the Junction seems to be doing well: 












The live jazz flows freely at The Junction’s Tuesday night jam sessions


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2015)

Excellent. I'm sure I recognise her, the singer, from Effra tavern.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

bimble said:


> Don't think there's a lot of medeival woodwork in there needs restoring though, think it's more along the lines of perspex & gold.


I meant they were self funding - though I expect they have zero business rates so you could claim they were subsidised in that way.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2015)

bimble said:


> which will be just across the road from
> View attachment 78647


How many flats are in there again?  Please.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> How many flats are in there again?  Please.


5 above the church building http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00561391.pdf
and 124 on the main site of the industrial estate behind (of which 62 affordable) http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00561392.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> How many flats are in there again?  Please.


If you're actually asking about the Station Avenue proposed development - bimble has the plans, but going on cycle spaces it must be 5 two bedroom flats - more if there are any 1 bedroom flats.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2015)

CH1 said:


> 5 above the church building http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00561391.pdf
> and 124 on the main site of the industrial estate behind (of which 62 affordable) http://planning-docs.lambeth.gov.uk/AnitePublicDocs/00561392.pdf


Thanks


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> How many flats are in there again?  Please.


here's a thing I made earlier ! (it's the three new developments that I know about that are coming soon to central LJ):


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

Place next to the mattress/carpet shop has permission for conversion to flats too I think.

And there's no planning application I know of yet but there's the hardess rd industrial estate (rumoured to have been bought by same develper as Higgs), and the scrap yard off Wellfit st adjacent, which are likely candidates. And the old VW repair place.


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

So. Is this really a great time to be running a radical experiment which so far appears to increase traffic on coldharbour lane which all the people in these new developments will be forced to use too?


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> So. Is this really a great time to be running a radical experiment which so far appears to increase traffic on coldharbour lane which all the people in these new developments will be forced to use too?



Well, maybe you've found a flaw in the 'evaporation theory'. It assumes zero spare road capacity. So what happens if there is a sudden need for extra capacity, for example if there is a large amount of building work in an area? I guess the whole area grinds to a halt.


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

irf520 said:


> what happens if there is a sudden need for extra capacity, for example if there is a large amount of building work in an area? I guess the whole area grinds to a halt.


It is going to be absolute hell here whilst all that construction is going on right on coldharbour lane.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> So. Is this really a great time to be running a radical experiment which so far appears to increase traffic on coldharbour lane which all the people in these new developments will be forced to use too?


But closing Hinton Road could happen by default?


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> But closing Hinton Road could happen by default?


Do you mean closed by giant lorries and cranes and skips full of bricks?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> Do you mean closed by giant lorries and cranes and skips full of bricks?


Exactement


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Exactement



I suppose that adds weight to the incompetence argument instead of the conspiracy argument. If Lambeth had been feeling really Machiavellian they could have let the building works achieve the same end result as the road closures (like they did with Lothian Road/Akerman Road and the Oval Quarter works) and avoided (some of) the flak for it that way.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

irf520 said:


> Well, maybe you've found a flaw in the 'evaporation theory'. It assumes zero spare road capacity. So what happens if there is a sudden need for extra capacity, for example if there is a large amount of building work in an area? I guess the whole area grinds to a halt.


It says that most roads in urban areas tend to fill up to a certain rate of traffic regardless of the absolute capacity.

With Loughborough Rd closed off, CHL will fill up to a certain rate of traffic.

With Loughborough Rd open, both CHL and Loughbrough Rd will fill up to a certain, similar rate of traffic.

In either scenario, a sudden increase in traffic demand will cause an issue.

Of course, you can argue that having both roads open would allow that sudden increase to be shared between them which is true. The greater the overall capacity of the road network, the less effect sudden increases will have. But following that logic could end up with us building that motorway through LJ that thankfully never happened, and more traffic generally which would mean even more pressure on smaller streets. So, a better solution surely is to try and be a bit clever about managing deliveries to big construction sites to reduce their impact. Consolidate deliveries, and avoid making them during rush hours, for example. This is why planning permissions for large sites require logistics plans for deliveries, and can set restrictions on delievery times etc.

Construction Logistics Plans - Transport for London


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Construction Logistics Plans - Transport for London


Do you think there's one of them being worked on for the 3 imminent large construction projects starting soon on CHL?


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It says that most roads in urban areas tend to fill up to a certain rate of traffic regardless of the absolute capacity.
> 
> With Loughborough Rd closed off, CHL will fill up to a certain rate of traffic.
> 
> ...



It doesn't help that lorries are banned from most roads in London between 2100 and 0700. When you combine that with avoiding rush hours and the fact that HGV drivers can only drive for a limited time before they must take a break, you have a logistics nightmare.


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

I think we're strayed over into the wrong thread.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think you will find they have been given instructions to do this.


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> It says that most roads in urban areas tend to fill up to a certain rate of traffic regardless of the absolute capacity.



Well, that's self evidently BS. Just take a look at the tidal traffic going in and out of London during rush hours. Or traffic going through the Blackwall Tunnel at rush hour. Miles of traffic jams. According to your theory it should have evaporated.


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't understand what on earth he;s saying either. He makes it sound like no matter how much or how little roadspace you have in a city the amount of traffic on any given road will be pretty much the same. 

That really does sound like he's suggesting if you close a road the cars that used it yesterday will just 'evaporate' into thin air, leaving everything else unchanged.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

irf520 said:


> Well, that's self evidently BS. Just take a look at the tidal traffic going in and out of London during rush hours. Or traffic going through the Blackwall Tunnel at rush hour. Miles of traffic jams. According to your theory it should have evaporated.


No it shouldn't.

According to the basic theory, if you halved or doubled the capacity of the Blackwall Tunnel, it would eventually settle back at a similar level of tailbacks. Of course, the Blackwall tunnel is probably a major pinch-point in the wider system, so it might be that if you increased the capacity enough, the tailbacks would decrease, but the pinchpoint location would then be transferred to somewhere else. And then you could increase the capacity there, and then somewhere else, and so on, and so on, until London looked like LA with 8 lane highways everywhere that are still congested.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

Los Angeles





Actual proposal for Brixton, 1960s.

Hooray! Look at all that extra road capacity!






Goodbye Loughborough Junction though.


----------



## irf520 (Oct 29, 2015)

In Amsterdam, held up as a shining example, they actually built ringway 1 to all intents and purposes. Is their ringway as congested as the LA highways? If not, why not?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

irf520 said:


> In Amsterdam, held up as a shining example, they actually built ringway 1 to all intents and purposes. Is their ringway as congested as the LA highways? If not, why not?


You could have saved yourself some embarassment by doing some rudimentary research which would have revealed that the Netherlands has some of the most congested motorways in Europe. In fact the country was recently rated the second worst in Europe. Luckily they have an excellent public transport network and give over generous roadspace to cycle lanes, so while their drivers face much the same delays as we do here, those who use other modes of transport get a much better deal.

Next question?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lot are killing Loughborough Junction by going to the opposite extreme.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

I see there is now a "Friends of Loughborough Junction" group (affiliated to LJ Road Madness). Got 2 nice laminated leaflets through the letterbox just now.

This could create a constitutional crisis. Friends groups are technically preferred consultees by the council n'est-ce pas?

I promise I am absolutely not involved in this group - but I could see what was coming. I was not the only LJAG member to resign the whip over this issue.

Going out for the evening. Maybe later or tomorrow I will post up the leaflet - unless someone kindly points out it has been done already.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 29, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I see there is now a "Friends of Loughborough Junction" group (affiliated to LJ Road Madness). Got 2 nice laminated leaflets through the letterbox just now.
> 
> This could create a constitutional crisis. Friends groups are technically preferred consultees by the council n'est-ce pas?
> 
> ...


this one?


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter made me find this. It's an absolute gem. A film from 1945 explaining the Abercrombie Plan for redesigning London. If you have no patience, the road bit is at 19.30.

The Proud City - YouTube"


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2015)

teuchter said:


> this one?


Yes - thank you for reminding me.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2015)

bimble said:


> teuchter made me find this. It's an absolute gem. A film from 1945 explaining the Abercrombie Plan for redesigning London. If you have no patience, the road bit is at 19.30.
> The Proud City - YouTube"


I wanted to comment on this last night. The production values of these old documentaries are impressive for their time. This one had music by William Alwyn - a prolific classical composer who did a lot of British film scores in the 1940s and 50s.

"Lady Godiva Rides Again" starring Diana Doors, Sid James and Stanley Holloway was one of his - must try YouTube for that one.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Posting this here because I know some of my fellow Junctionistas are very horticultural.

I have a triffid like plant in my back yard which flowers at this time of the year, which seems odd as most pollinating insects must be dead or hibernating.

Actually these flowers are attractive to bees and wasps. Yesterday there was a singe solitary wasp flying around, but despite taking loads of photos I have failed to capture the vespal darling. 

The leaves of this plant are massive and seem immune to such things as composting down unfortunately. The height to the top of the "blooms" is 3-4 feet It has a very malevolent aspect which may deter burglars.

Can anyone identify the plant?


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Junctionistas


 Brewtique hasn't opened yet.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Posting this here because I know some of my fellow Junctionistas are very horticultural.
> 
> I have a triffid like plant in my back yard which flowers at this time of the year, which seems odd as most pollinating insects must be dead or hibernating.
> 
> ...


Fatsia japonica.  Pollen is needed all year around.  Most, not all, winter flowering shrubs have a strong scent to attract insects.  Some winter flowering plants such as Hellebores, are pollinated by flies.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 3, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Fatsia japonica.  Pollen is needed all year around.  Most, not all, winter flowering shrubs have a strong scent to attract insects.  Some winter flowering plants such as Hellebores, are pollinated by flies.



Anything with waxy leaves such as this, and hellebores are nigh impossible to compost. The best way to do it is to break up into little tiny leaf pieces.


----------



## prunus (Nov 3, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Fatsia japonica.  Pollen is needed all year around.  Most, not all, winter flowering shrubs have a strong scent to attract insects.  Some winter flowering plants such as Hellebores, are pollinated by flies.



And you might as well make friends with it  - they're freely self-seeding and damn difficult to kill, will grow back from the smallest fragment of their very friable roots. 

It will compost if you shred it, with a lawnmower for instance.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

prunus said:


> And you might as well make friends with it  - they're freely self-seeding and damn difficult to kill, will grow back from the smallest fragment of their very friable roots.
> 
> It will compost if you shred it, with a lawnmower for instance.


Shares that characteristic with the dreaded knotweed then. Why are these Japanese plants so hardy. Is it to do with rocky terrain or something?

My back yard has quite poor quality soil, maybe a legacy of the railway building, industrial use of railway arches and communal toilets etc that woiuld have been there from the 1860s.

Don't have a lawn. Maybe I could put an industrial shredder on my wish list at Lidl. To go with the generator they regularly sell for the end times.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Shares that characteristic with the dreaded knotweed then. Why are these Japanese plants so hardy. Is it to do with rocky terrain or something?
> 
> My back yard has quite poor quality soil, maybe a legacy of the railway building, industrial use of railway arches and communal toilets etc that woiuld have been there from the 1860s.
> 
> Don't have a lawn. Maybe I could put an industrial shredder on my wish list at Lidl. To go with the generator they regularly sell for the end times.



And Japanese Knotweed keeps appearing around Brixton.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Angellic said:


> And Japanese Knotweed keeps appearing around Brixton.


That's because it affects house prices.


----------



## Angellic (Nov 3, 2015)

CH1 said:


> That's because it affects house prices.



You mean it's being planted to lower house prices?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Now there's an idea.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 3, 2015)

Angellic said:


> And Japanese Knotweed keeps appearing around Brixton.


The Victorians brought it over to keep railway embankments in place, you'll find it in places along most lines.  There's tonnes of it down Milkwood Road and along platform 1 Herne Hill station.  It only spreads by roots though, it doesn't self seed as they only brought one sex over.  Apparently.


----------



## bimble (Nov 3, 2015)

This is happening now at the place that was the Kids Company centre on Kenbury Rd until it got shut down amongst all those headlines. (only noticed today and I walk past it a lot so maybe very new).


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 4, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Shares that characteristic with the dreaded knotweed then. Why are these Japanese plants so hardy. Is it to do with rocky terrain or something?
> 
> My back yard has quite poor quality soil, maybe a legacy of the railway building, industrial use of railway arches and communal toilets etc that woiuld have been there from the 1860s.
> 
> Don't have a lawn. Maybe I could put an industrial shredder on my wish list at Lidl. To go with the generator they regularly sell for the end times.


Alan Titchmarsh is a big fan of fatsia japonica.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 11, 2015)

I think it's about time that our very own Co-op staff got some chatter.  I'm terrible with names but I love the security guard, the dead pan lady with the long dark hair who has me in creases every time she serves me, the lovely northern lady and the red headed gent, among others.

The notice board reveals just how much the area has changed with requests for more organic produce, coffee beans, quinoa, rocket and Parmesan etc etc.


----------



## bimble (Nov 11, 2015)

Co-op security man is lovely yes - he has one of those good faces and he said good evening TWICE this eve, once by the veg and again round the back by the snacky bits. I think i have a crush.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 11, 2015)

bimble said:


> Co-op security man is lovely yes - he has one of those good faces and he said good evening TWICE this eve, once by the veg and again round the back by the snacky bits. I think i have a crush.


He wants to study IT.  I have promised to encourage him.


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

Free junk / treasure / probably mostly proper junk but still.. 
(just got this email from the Remakery on Lilford rd)


Saturday Give Away & Open Studio Opportunity


----------



## bimble (Nov 12, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> He wants to study IT.  I have promised to encourage him.


He wasn't in there just now, was all hoping to have an IT encouragement chat


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 13, 2015)

bimble said:


> He wasn't in there just now, was all hoping to have an IT encouragement chat



Is that a euphemism?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2015)

ChrisSouth said:


> Is that a euphemism?


I think we need a selfie so can see what all the fuss is about. 
By the way I downloaded a dictionary of vernacular Ghanaian English yesterday to assist my email communication skills.
Apparently there is a slang word in Ghana: "scholarship" - refers to on older woman paying tuition fees for a young man in return for services rendered! (if you see what I mean).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2015)

Corner of Wingmore / Hinton Rd.
 

Unimpressed. I thought maybe Lambeth Planning dept had got over pastiche. 
15 - 20 years ago it would have faked up windows on the ground floor with iron bars in them, and a car parking undercroft behind. Hopefully they've at least got over that.


----------



## bimble (Nov 13, 2015)

(just noticed this, part of the patchwork of not very official looking posters currently covering the big advert space down at the junction.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 79582
> (just noticed this, part of the patchwork of not very official looking posters currently covering the big advert space down at the junction.


Sounds like the people involved at the Station Avenue/Rathgar Road site.

Except that the Nigerian Church who own the building end up being told by the architect and Lambeth planning they can develop their site - provided they move out.

Is that Hobson's Choice or a Procrustian Bed? Teuchter will know.


----------



## Beasley (Nov 14, 2015)

A new forum, advertised at the recent LJ Road Madness meeting, for info:

Open invite: Vassall and Coldharbour Forum meeting
Vassall and Coldharbour Forum meeting: 16th November 6pm to 9pm
The meeting will include:
* Free hot food and networking (6pm - 7pm)
* Health and Wellbeing Fund - introduction and workshop (7pm - 8pm)
* Vassall and Coldharbour Forum - planning the next six month (developing as a democratic organisation and making three joint funding bids) (8pm - 9pm). Meet our new consultants
Everyone welcome to attend.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

This Wednesday: 
Meeting on the future of the Loughborough Junction Arches, Weds 18th Nov


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> View attachment 79582
> (just noticed this, part of the patchwork of not very official looking posters currently covering the big advert space down at the junction.


Their website gleefully shows how the wiped a pub off the map and replaced it with some weird looking private block.











SOUTH LONDON LAND | Private properly development South London


----------



## bimble (Nov 16, 2015)

Is it just me exaggerating or is it actually a true fact that every time I walk down Coldharbour Lane something else that's been there for years closes and will re-open shortly as an artisanal sourdough wine bar.
Today it's the Gresham Cafe.
Bloke said he's been there 30 years?
(just wild speculation about what will replace it, I have no idea)


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2015)

bimble said:


> Is it just me exaggerating or is it actually a true fact that every time I walk down Coldharbour Lane something else that's been there for years closes and will re-open shortly as an artisanal sourdough wine bar.
> Today it's the Gresham Cafe.
> Bloke said he's been there 30 years?
> (just wild speculation about what will replace it, I have no idea)


I wouldn't feel sorry for him. Owns several of those shop units - and has an extraordinary facility for housing & finding employment for South American "builders". Gentrification is one way of money laundering.


----------



## bolgerp (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheeky feckers! I am currently having a clear of crap in advance of moving. I left 6 bags of rubbish (all sorts of crap) neatly out in front of the house (behind the wall, where our bins live, so on private property) in advance of a rubbish collection... I go down to add another to the pile only to see all six bags had been taken out onto the street, ripped apart and God knows what nicked and just left there... all between 3 pm and 4.30 on a Tuesday afternoon! B^stards. I have left a couple of items on the street which are fair game if anyone is interested but really.... rifling through some bags and then just leaving them on the street all ripped apart is just ignorant.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2015)

bolgerp said:


> Cheeky feckers! I am currently having a clear of crap in advance of moving. I left 6 bags of rubbish (all sorts of crap) neatly out in front of the house (behind the wall, where our bins live, so on private property) in advance of a rubbish collection... I go down to add another to the pile only to see all six bags had been taken out onto the street, ripped apart and God knows what nicked and just left there... all between 3 pm and 4.30 on a Tuesday afternoon! B^stards. I have left a couple of items on the street which are fair game if anyone is interested but really.... rifling through some bags and then just leaving them on the street all ripped apart is just ignorant.



Identity thieves frequently target bins in our street, looking for paperwork


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Identity thieves frequently target bins in our street, looking for paperwork


I recently had two letters from the NHS to a person of Romanian name newly registered at my address.

Being as paranoid as the next person I tried to report this as an NHS fraud using the NHS Fraud website.

You will be delighted to know that the website does not work - either on Opera, Chrome or Internet Explorer. Just as you go to "send" your report it crashes - as might be expected from this useless government (and its often useless NHS).

I contacted the surgery concerned (not mine) and was eventually told that the person concerned writes their "4"s like a "9" and it is all a mistake - twice. I guess that is what happens in Romania.

I hope that is right. It's bad enough having endless calls from Banagalore without becoming an accommodation address for footloose East European migrants.


----------



## bimble (Nov 24, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Identity thieves frequently target bins in our street, looking for paperwork


The house directly opposite me is run by a charity and is a sort of supported independence adjustment place for people with psychological issues of one kind or another. One of the long term residents can't resist a tied bag so the bin / recycling regime for me is accordingly strict and any major feng shui initiative here would requires serious strategic planning and friendly 'please take home if you can use' type post it notes.  Also, worth noting that Lambeth have recently embarked on a draconian anti-rubbish campaign: Citizens do not leave your recycling out before 6pm on the night before collection or you shall be heavily fined.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2015)

Warrior Studios in LJ open this Saturday and Sunday as part of Camberwell Open studios:




Warrior studios are worth a visit. In arches opposite Tescos next to the hardware shop.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2015)

Remember Loughborough Junction Christmas market this Saturday, lots going on, including the cider bar, second hand bike stall, print yer own festive gifts and more...


----------



## bimble (Dec 2, 2015)

(Gordon Grove)

I'm very concerned that 'regeneration' here means what was proposed in several of the Masterplan Drawings:

The total removal of the existing (beautiful handmade imaginative) adventure playground and the construction of some version of a playground in Elam street Open Space (the dogwalking area opposite) instead, So that the land where the playground now stands can be developed into flats.

Please come if you can - at a few hours notice in the middle of a weekday afternoon.


----------



## Angellic (Dec 2, 2015)

What is Second Time Around like? Keep walking past it when it's closed.


----------



## bimble (Dec 2, 2015)

Angellic said:


> What is Second Time Around like? Keep walking past it when it's closed.


It's good, well worth a look around - and bloke who runs it is friendly and extremely distractingly dapper


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 2, 2015)

Angellic said:


> What is Second Time Around like? Keep walking past it when it's closed.


I agree, it's definitely worth a visit.  It's not cheap mind.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2015)

Angellic said:


> What is Second Time Around like? Keep walking past it when it's closed.


Kind of like "I Saw You Coming" but friendly with some cool stuff in it. (I took baby hatter in there and he nearly wrecked the place, so we got out quickly!)


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

Does anybody have a link to the latest version of the Loughborough Junction Masterplan please? 
It is supposed to be all finished and finalised apparently haven't heard a peep about it for months ..


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2015)

I have been wondering about that. I attended workshops 1 and 2 and am supposed to be on the email list, but haven't heard anything about the final workshop. Don't know if that's because it hasn't happened yet or because it happened and they never notified me.


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I have been wondering about that. I attended workshops 1 and 2 and am supposed to be on the email list, but haven't heard anything about the final workshop. Don't know if that's because it hasn't happened yet or because it happened and they never notified me.


Best person to ask about this; would it be Anthea ? Or somebody employed by Lambeth ?


----------



## lefteri (Dec 3, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Warrior Studios in LJ open this Saturday and Sunday as part of Camberwell Open studios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the fact that there is a small display of art from the studios in the window of the car spares / hardware shop itself, amongst the regular wares on show


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2015)

bimble said:


> Best person to ask about this; would it be Anthea ? Or somebody employed by Lambeth ?


It's not organised by LJAG.

I would ask Lambeth or Fluid, who they employed to organise and run the consultation process and workshop sessions.

If you want a reasonable chance of getting someone who has the slightest idea what you are asking about, I'd try Fluid.


----------



## bimble (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Teuchter.
Just spoke to someone at Fluid. He said:
- There has been "slippage" on the timeframe.
- The "plan is on hold pending the Council's review of the options"  
- In charge of this at Lambeth (recently appointed) is.. Tom Rumble, at the "Regeneration Team".


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2015)

Tom Rumble was at the previous workshops I think. If I remember correctly Gramsci previously commented that he was one of the better Lambeth officers to deal with.

I wonder if they decided that holding the final workshop in the midst of the roads controversy would have been unwise. If so, that was the right decision. It would have been taken over by the road nutter mob and it woud have been impossible to have any useful discussion about the masterplan.


----------



## critical1 (Dec 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Tom Rumble was at the previous workshops I think. If I remember correctly Gramsci previously commented that he was one of the better Lambeth officers to deal with.
> 
> I wonder if they decided that holding the final workshop in the midst of the roads controversy would have been unwise. If so, that was the right decision. It would have been taken over by the road nutter mob and it woud have been impossible to have any useful discussion about the masterplan.



"road nutter mob"


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2015)

critical1 said:


> "road nutter mob"


Yes.

I see you have been taking your conspiraloonery to other parts of the u75 forums, by the way.


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2015)

Can we agree that there was quite a lot of nuttiness all round? For instance the various kinds of road blocks/  barricades, both official and cuddly-sheep related..


----------



## critical1 (Dec 5, 2015)

critical1 said:


> Yet you use it to prove your point! about Respiratory diseases???
> *I would have thought *
> The Office for National Statistics is reputable,
> The lancet is reputable,
> ...





teuchter said:


> Yes.
> I see you have been taking your conspiraloonery to other parts of the u75 forums, by the way.



teutcher will you please stop stalking me. 

You have already been discredited by your questioning and dismissive statements of reputable sources as you clearly value your own statements and actually say that it is scientific and factually based anecdotal evidence! as for your "road nutter evangelist mob" they lost so now your just spouting more road nutter evangelist pap.

If you consider John Pilger and the US government as "conspiraloonery" I know what kind of world you live in.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2015)

critical1 said:


> teutcher will you please stop stalking me.
> 
> You have already been discredited by your questioning and dismissive statements of reputable sources as you clearly value your own statements and actually say that it is scientific and factually based anecdotal evidence!



I really don't know what you are on about, or what the relevance of the seemingly random links you were posting was supposed to be, because you didn't explain what point you were trying to make or what you were responding to. I gave up trying to make sense of what your incomprehensible posts were supposed to be about. I think most other readers will have done the same.

Now that I see from the other thread that you get your news from nutball websites like this one I think my decision not to waste my time was the correct one.

But maybe the air pollution in LJ is actually down to chemtrails and not motor traffic? What do I know.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I really don't know what you are on about, or what the relevance of the seemingly random links you were posting was supposed to be, because you didn't explain what point you were trying to make or what you were responding to. I gave up trying to make sense of what your incomprehensible posts were supposed to be about. I think most other readers will have done the same.
> 
> Now that I see from the other thread that you get your news from nutball websites like this one I think my decision not to waste my time was the correct one.
> 
> But maybe the air pollution in LJ is actually down to chemtrails and not motor traffic? What do I know.





> The pollutants spread by planes are a major issue. They make a significant contribution to global warming, yet they are excluded from international negotiations, such as the conference taking place in Paris. As a result, aviation’s expansion is unchecked by concerns about climate change.



The contrails conspiracy is not only garbage, it's letting aviation off the hook too | George Monbiot


----------



## critical1 (Dec 5, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I really don't know what you are on about, or what the relevance of the seemingly random links you were posting was supposed to be, because you didn't explain what point you were trying to make or what you were responding to. I gave up trying to make sense of what your incomprehensible posts were supposed to be about. I think most other readers will have done the same.
> 
> Now that I see from the other thread that you get your news from nutball websites like this one I think my decision not to waste my time was the correct one.
> 
> But maybe the air pollution in LJ is actually down to chemtrails and not motor traffic? What do I know.


You seem to be very knowledgeable about chemtails etc... What is that? (No don't answer)
Do you really want to revisit what you said and a full quote from yourself and your SPIN on nearly every comment as you state the comments were for you not for everyone as you clearly know, but your spin seemed directed to the general public. I will not bother to waste precious electrons anyone can read your previous posts and my response to such arbitrary and meaningless twiddle twaddle by yourself the self appointed expert, I would recommend anyone who engages with the "anecdotal evidence man" to clearly question where he gets his "evidence" as he clearly makes it up on the trot and then instigates mindless wattle (calculated attacks) to defere and detract from his previous statements. As his previous attempt proves.


----------



## critical1 (Dec 5, 2015)

Teuchter I had a look at the link you posted and have decided you need a hug.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Tom Rumble was at the previous workshops I think. If I remember correctly Gramsci previously commented that he was one of the better Lambeth officers to deal with.
> 
> I wonder if they decided that holding the final workshop in the midst of the roads controversy would have been unwise. If so, that was the right decision. It would have been taken over by the road nutter mob and it woud have been impossible to have any useful discussion about the masterplan.



No I don’t know him.

As for the Masterplan. Its hard to know what the Council are up to sometimes. bimble posted that from talking to Fluid the timescale had "slipped".

The Masterplan, according to what officers said, was supposed to work whether the road closures were permanent or not.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2015)

bimble said:


> Can we agree that there was quite a lot of nuttiness all round? For instance the various kinds of road blocks/  barricades, both official and cuddly-sheep related..



I cannot.

There have been a lot of strongly held opinions on both sides. And a lot of robust argument ( bad tempered yes nutty no).


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2015)

Went to see Camberwell Arts open studios. Here are some photos of the Whirled art studios. They are in the arches next to the cinema in Hardess street.
Whirled Studios | londonartsbase.co.uk


----------



## critical1 (Dec 9, 2015)

Today in Brixton I had a ray of hope....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 9, 2015)

critical1 said:


> Today in Brixton I had a ray of hope....
> View attachment 80599


Wow!!  That is beautiful.


----------



## technical (Dec 9, 2015)

I was picking my daughter up from school when that double rainbow was out yesterday. The kids were very excitable looking at it.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2015)

Power cut!


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Power cut!


I got caught by that - in a bad way.

Sorry to delay. Not been at all well.

Knowing your analytical prowess let me run something by you.

This power cut - albeit only 20 minutes or so on Friday just after 1 pm has left my Toshiba DVD/VHS/HDD recorder bought from Argos in June 2012 an inoperable display of twinkling LEDs and cycling motor sounds.

I was Googling to see about complaining/claiming from UK Power Networks - but the general impression seems that customers are expected to employ their own anti-surge protection (which some computer users possibly do).

Apparently household insurers are also loath to take on these sorts of issues.

Naturally I will, when I am better, contact Toshiba to see if a they can repair - but I wondered if you had come across cases or resolving minor electrical surge damage amicably?

In my own case there is quantity of material on the machine such as very important operas I couldn't be bothered to watch at the time. Shame to lose those. And the £279 the machine cost me.

Still perhaps the way things are going I should be concentrating on getting through the eye of the needle rather than all these vanities!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm afraid that this is outwith my areas of expertise. Nothing in my flat seems to have suffered injury as a resut of the power outage though.

But, an hour or two before the power cut I managed to trip the RCDs on my fuseboard by getting some bread stuck in the toaster. So it is possible that the power cut which apparently shut down a large swathe of South London was all my fault.

I think you should focus on getting better before starting any legal action against me, though.

In other words get well soon.


----------



## bimble (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry to hear you've been unwell CH1 and that the power cut has done such bad things to your opera collection, probably just when you need them most to aid recovery. The power cut has left my oven doing a festive display of blinking numbers but that's much more livable with. I think there's an electrical repair shop somewhere in the arcade in Brixton but not sure anymore.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2015)

By the way one of the chaps in Nisa told me the other day they might be extending. At the back somewhere.


----------



## LadyV (Dec 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I got caught by that - in a bad way.
> 
> Sorry to delay. Not been at all well.
> 
> ...



Ditto, my boiler timer clock seems to be buggered, heating still works luckily but since the power cut, the clock is losing a couple of hours per day, god knows why a power cut would cause it to do that, could be worse I guess


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2015)

LadyV said:


> Ditto, my boiler timer clock seems to be buggered, heating still works luckily but since the power cut, the clock is losing a couple of hours per day, god knows why a power cut would cause it to do that, could be worse I guess


I think there is a surge when they reconnect - can damage some semiconductor equipment.


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 14, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I got caught by that - in a bad way.
> 
> Sorry to delay. Not been at all well.
> 
> ...



Even if you can't fix the machine you might be able to get the HDD out and transfer the data.  Mind you, I've no idea if these machines have odd shaped/designed HDDs or if the file formats are hard to read by different devices.


----------



## bimble (Dec 18, 2015)

Er..
Does anybody here know a friendly local emergency glazier ?
One of my sash windows just fell off, and smashed, and now I really need a window.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 18, 2015)

Try the Tradesmen Recommendations thread in the Brixton forum. Yes it has a sexist title, I once suggested that it was changed to "tradespersons" but the mods refused because they'd rather have a sexist thread title than admit I'm right about something 


Brixton tradesmen recommendations: plumbers, electricians, locksmiths, van drivers etc


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 19, 2015)

These guys did some new ones for me - were very reasonable and they look lovely.  Don't know about emergency repair though - I think they have to make them from scratch.
Sash Window  South London


----------



## bimble (Dec 19, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> These guys did some new ones for me - were very reasonable and they look lovely.  Don't know about emergency repair though - I think they have to make them from scratch.
> Sash Window  South London



Thank you. 
Just called them & he's coming on Monday, he was really friendly & didn't even make that sucky teeth noise. 
(It's boarded up for now so the emergency bit is over).


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 19, 2015)

For glass repairs, there's Walshs glazers on Half Moon Lane, and Glazecare on Milkwood Road

If you need a sash wIndow frame totally remaking I'm afraid it's a very expensive job. F&E joiners on Croxted Road are very good (we had a window remade there). I'm told the place in Loughborough Junction opposite Tesco is good too.

If It needs totally replacing I'd also measure it up carefully and try getting quotes from firms outside London, they can be much better value


----------



## davidaheath (Dec 20, 2015)

Went to our office Christmas party and spilled Martini and Galaxy Minstrels all over me.

I need to clean a dinner suit and dinner shirt.

Has anyone used this?

How Laundrapp Works | Laundrapp


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 20, 2015)

davidaheath said:


> Went to our office Christmas party and spilled Martini and Galaxy Minstrels all over me.
> 
> I need to clean a dinner suit and dinner shirt.
> 
> ...


Once - when introductory 20% offer made it cheaper than local options for a duvet
Pretty good - collected from and returned to home, on time, no hassle at all

Hobby Dry Cleaners at Camberwell end of CHL or Love Walk cleaners on Denmark Hill are decent


----------



## bimble (Dec 29, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> He wants to study IT.  I have promised to encourage him.



A Co-Op security man update:
He's been missing for weeks and I finally enquired about it today:
The manager said not to worry he will be back sometime in January, has not left for a glittering IT career is just on holiday "in Africa".

BUT, he also took the opportunity to have a dig at said lovely security man, told me that he is not good at his job because he's too friendly, has been caught out more than once having a chat with people like me or you whilst in the next isle someone is busy nicking stuff of the shelves.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2015)

I find the security at the Coop shop irritating. They always seem to be peering around the shelves when I go in. Just try to not have eye contact with them when I go in. 

Me being a Coop member its all the more annoying. 

I do not get this at the mylocal shop opposite Tescos where I get my Polish beers. Nor do I get it in Tescos where there is a security guard.


----------



## bimble (Dec 29, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> I find the security at the Coop shop irritating. They always seem to be peering around the shelves when I go in. Just try to not have eye contact with them when I go in.
> 
> Me being a Coop member its all the more annoying.
> 
> I do not get this at the mylocal shop opposite Tescos where I get my Polish beers. Nor do I get it in Tescos where there is a security guard.



That is because lovely co-op security man is on holiday. 
You wait, he will return (I hope) and will wish you a good afternoon more than once every time you grace the place,  before he gets sacked for niceness.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2015)

Always amazed at the amount of thrown away stuff around LJ. So far Ive got drier, cutlery, plates, cups, decent pilows and a toaster. And that does not include stuff I didn’t pick up

On my travels today saw kitchen table and and a bed thrown out.


----------



## bimble (Dec 29, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Always amazed at the amount of thrown away stuff around LJ. So far Ive got drier, cutlery, plates, cups, decent pilows and a toaster.
> 
> On my travels today saw kitchen table and and a bed thrown out.



It's a right bumper crop right now round the junction I noted today.. If you want seatless chairs and empty cans of cider 
I did find treasure a couple of weeks ago just sat on a wall though: A victorian (i think) jewellery box, complete with key and purple plush lining. No jewels inside but still.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2015)

bimble said:


> It's a right bumper crop right now round the junction I noted today.. If you want seatless chairs and empty can of cider



Its my habit as ex squatter and Short Life. We lived out of skips and bins. Salvaging stuff to use. It always worth a good look around to see. 

I  have got a Roberts radio that was chucked out - but that was up near Regents Park outside a posh house.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 29, 2015)

The security guards at our local Tesco Express are always on their mobile phones.  It makes me laugh.  One of them told me that I work too hard when he saw me in my work clothes.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2015)

Lizzy Mac said:


> The security guards at our local Tesco Express are always on their mobile phones.  It makes me laugh.  One of them told me that I work too hard when he saw me in my work clothes.



There are always on there phones. Thats my kind of security guard.

When I was in Brixton stopped using Tescos due to the ice rink issue.

But started to use the LJ one when moved up here. I got to like it. They staff treat people in a good way and it has more of the cheaper lines than some other Tesco Express. Also a lot of people from local estates use it. Feel more at home there. 

I do try to use the Coop as its the Coop. But its pricey except for some items. The couscous is cheap. And so is the bread.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 30, 2015)

With the supermarket analyses we seem to have come full circle from page 1 of this thread.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2015)

teuchter said:


> With the supermarket analyses we seem to have come full circle from page 1 of this thread.


OK where's the Waitrose going to be then?


----------



## Jangleballix (Dec 31, 2015)

CH1 said:


> OK where's the Waitrose going to be then?


Until that great day dawns we'll just have to get used to the new one on Nine Elms Lane.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Jangleballix said:


> Until that great day dawns we'll just have to get used to the new one on Nine Elms Lane.


Clearly the 345 needs re-routing to take in Nine Elms and the new US embassy. For transport nerds this would make a closer symbiosis with route 344 - something LT/TFL seem keen to do.

As an emergency short term measure the P5 could be extended from Patmore Estate to Nine Elms Waitrose perhaps?


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

Feel a bit shy asking this, due to some past history relating to whether or not I am in fact Jeremy Clarkson etc but.. 

I want to learn to drive this year- not thinking of buying a car at all but do want to get a license so I could very occasionally rent one and get myself to places that trains and coaches don't go but I'm really nervous about the whole thing, to the point where it's not far off a phobia (have been in accidents as a passenger).   

Anyway, does anyone by chance have a recommendation of good experience with a very patient local driving instructor ?


----------



## Jangleballix (Jan 3, 2016)

bimble said:


> Feel a bit shy asking this, due to some past history relating to whether or not I am in fact Jeremy Clarkson etc but..
> 
> I want to learn to drive this year- not thinking of buying a car at all but do want to get a license so I could very occasionally rent one and get myself to places that trains and coaches don't go but I'm really nervous about the whole thing, to the point where it's not far off a phobia (have been in accidents as a passenger).
> 
> Anyway, does anyone by chance have a recommendation of good experience with a very patient local driving instructor ?



Have a lesson with Chris and see if you get on:
Chris Osibona at The AA


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> Have a lesson with Chris and see if you get on:
> Chris Osibona at The AA


Thanks .. any alternative to facebook (not on there so unable to see the page )


----------



## Jangleballix (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> Thanks .. any alternative to facebook (not on there so unable to see the page )



07961 411104


----------



## Angellic (Jan 5, 2016)

This arrived today.

Loughborough Junction Masterplan | Lambeth Council


----------



## bimble (Jan 5, 2016)

^  Jesus F. Christ.
Just had a first look through the 'stage 2 consultation report'.

Please, anyone who was at that consultation tell me whether your table did what the report says "many tables"  did:






ie) *the consultation report says that there was a lot of support for the idea of replacing the adventure playground with flats, and making a new (tiny) playground inside the park opposite instead. 
*
It does not mention 'improving' the adventure playground as an option at all.
It just talks about "replacing" it with some little crap thing in the park, to make way for the 5 storey flats that were shown in 2 out of the 4 options we were presented with that day. 


I don't know - I'm just asking:
*Please confirm if your table did come the conclusion above, supported the idea of getting rid of the adventure playground on Gordon Grove and replacing it with flats.* Mine didn't.
There is no mention of any objections to this idea in the consultation report.

     

It concludes:


----------



## irf520 (Jan 5, 2016)

You should know all about Lambeth consultations by now. Only ask people who will give the answer you want.

When they said they were thinking about regenerating the adventure playground, maybe they meant reincarnating it - it would come back as a block of flats.


----------



## bimble (Jan 5, 2016)

yep, it's a very impressive piece of doublespeak when regenerate actually means obliterate.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> yep, it's a very impressive piece of doublespeak when regenerate actually means obliterate.


I have indigestion from this - and shingles from a £65 NHS Yellow Fever shot.

The most note-worthily odd suggestion in the report seemed to have an 8-10 screen multiplex public cinema instead of the "exclusive cinema club"
Luckily the consultants don't think it "likely to be viable"

I say to whoever thought that was a good idea -  get in some crates of special brew and hold an open house with your Sky 51" TV! I'm sure the same general effect will be produced and you'll have plenty of new friends.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^  Jesus F. Christ.
> Just had a first look through the 'stage 2 consultation report'.
> 
> Please, anyone who was at that consultation tell me whether your table did what the report says "many tables"  did:
> ...



I am not sure if you were at my table. 

I was at table with Anthea of LJAG and also two people from the community/ youth centre.

The idea of putting flats next to the community centre was firmly opposed on our table. Mainly because of possible complaints from new flats about noise and disturbance which would restrict what the community centre could offer. The idea of building a new community with flats above was also opposed for same reason. 

My table also opposed the loss of the adventure playground on its present site. Its next to the youth centre and the two activities go together. 

We also opposed any loss of the Elam open space. 

Have not had looked at the report yet.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 5, 2016)

This is "officer speak" - "appropriate and beneficial manner" . What does this mean? Clearing a site for sale to a developer.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting response from Council on page 21 of the report:

To the fact that building housing on the Marcus Lipton centre site was not supported by those attending this consultation Council response is:



> This is council owned land that is not utilised to its full potential, the youth centre is out of date and this is already a residential area that could benefit from improvements both in the environmental and building quality. Crucially, development here will raise money for the Council which can be re-invested into other projects in Loughborough Junction (such as improving open space for instance). Any new development would reprovide an improved youth centre.



In short the Council will take note of community views ( admittedly a small cross section of community. But from what I saw fairly representative) but will over ride them if it see fit.

At least the report acknowledges that this is opposed.

The Council response does not say but implies that they are thinking of getting a developer to build housing for private sale. 

At the meeting the Council did say they need to allow more housing to be built. They also have to meet targets set by Mayor. As London has a housing shortage.

Opinions on what kind of housing were not asked of the people consulted. 

Social housing appears to be low priority of the Council. At next follow up meeting might be idea to ask about what kind of housing.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^  Jesus F. Christ.
> Just had a first look through the 'stage 2 consultation report'.
> 
> Please, anyone who was at that consultation tell me whether your table did what the report says "many tables"  did:
> ...



The table I was on said no, a majority of the tables said NO, maybe the reference is to times tables?

I simply adore this statement "Crucially, development here will raise money for the Council which can be re-invested into other projects in Loughborough Junction (such as improving open space for instance)."  err which ones and how much??? comes to mind.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 9, 2016)

Seems to me that Lambeth Council's consultations are not consultations at all - but rather a well-tested ploy used in the business world where you create Fear Uncertainty and Doubt [FUD] in order to make the "client group" more vulnerable and malleable.

By the time there's been a few spoof reports of what went on at "the tables" we are now waiting for the roulette wheel to stop so we can experience the relief of knowing exactly what the bastards are going to do.

Forget Progress, Momentum and Co-op Labour. At gentrification Ground Zero it's all Fear Uncertainty and Doubt!

Wikipedia
_"Fear, uncertainty, and doubt (often shortened to FUD) is a disinformation strategy used in sales, marketing, public relations, politics and propaganda. FUD is generally a strategy to influence perception by disseminating negative and dubious or false information and a manifestation of the appeal to fear."  _


----------



## bimble (Jan 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> By the time there's been a few spoof reports of what went on at "the tables" we are now waiting for the roulette wheel to stop so we can experience the relief of knowing exactly what the bastards are going to do.
> 
> Forget Progress, Momentum and Co-op Labour. At gentrification Ground Zero it's all Fear Uncertainty and Doubt!



Don't worry, I'm sure they will be able to explain how they arrived at the statement that "many tables agreed that destroying the playground and replacing it with flats was a great idea". 

I'm just going to pop an email over to Fluid, asking to see the statistics on how many of the tables selected options 3 or 4 (the ones which showed no more adventure playground at all). No doubt they will have the paper evidence right there ready to share with us.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 9, 2016)

I had a very local day today.  Bugsy Malone at the Whirled Cinema for Kids.  I wholeheartedly recommend this.  £3.50 to get in, popcorn and sweets at £1.  Please do try it if you have kids as it needs and deserves our support.  What a great event.
I then tried to have brunch/lunch at The Cambria but as usual something went wrong, the chef was late today.  Luckily I saw it as a good opportunity to try The Junction and it was lovely.  Veggie burger and chips for £7.50, my new favourite, amazing grub for the price.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 10, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Bugsy Malone at the Whirled Cinema for Kids.



Dammit! Bought Bugsy Malone on Amazon Prime yesterday.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jan 10, 2016)

Great film. Only discovered recently it was British - I always assumed it was American made.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Great film. Only discovered recently it was British - I always assumed it was American made.


I think Alan Parker made it just after Midnight Express. Quite a contrast.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Great film. Only discovered recently it was British - I always assumed it was American made.



Same. The IMDB trivia file on it is very interesting


----------



## Ian Clark (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello all, the weather has become a might chilly but we've got a series of events in the Platform space for our tap room during the last week of January so the cheer will still be warm. Drop in from noon till 11pm for a selection of (our) local beers, ciders, spirits and soft drinks. Also there will be live music, a pub quiz, parties & more

More information


----------



## bimble (Jan 19, 2016)

Lizzy Mac He's back ! (co-op security man)


----------



## Harbourite (Jan 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Lizzy Mac He's back ! (co-op security man)


last week watched him calmly and politely diffuse a potentially unpleasant situation over whether a lottery ticket receipt had been received or not. customer went from 0-100% rabid in seconds, with some nasty threats to the coop worker ("i know what time you finish and i'll be waiting")

security man to the rescue - polite, quiet but firm (customer said "no no no mate i'm not angry, i just want to kick his/her fucking head in"). when i left, security man was in control.


----------



## bimble (Jan 19, 2016)

Crush on coop security man gets worser still.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2016)

From LJAG -


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2016)

that reminds me.. 
 
the online version here has links in it to
1.   Minutes of the meeting of the Forum on 17 December 2015
2.   Result of Stage 2 of the consultion on the LJ masterplan
3.   Minutes of Councillor Brathwaite's public realm steering group.

Change of time: LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum meeting Thursday 28 January 201


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> that reminds me..
> View attachment 82423
> the online version here has links in it to
> 1.   Minutes of the meeting of the Forum on 17 December 2015
> ...


Are we invited to Councillor Braithwaite's Public Realm Group?


----------



## bimble (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't know. Can't imagine you'd be escorted off the premises.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> From LJAG -
> View attachment 82420


Might be advisable to sign in as Donald Duck in view of the Higgs shenanigans.

I think we urgently need something like Mr Murdoch's new "Baby Shard" to put LJ on the map.
Obviously top priority needs to be given to roof gardens and gyms. There are definitely not enough gyms in LJ.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2016)

Just got this today:

Gearing Up

Winter Bike Maintenance Course

News just reached us of the practical training sessions running at the Brixton Remakery, 51 Lilford Road, SE5 9HY.

They are alternate Tuesdays from 12 January, so the next is on 26 January, and then running until 22 March.

Cannot find it on there website but got this info from Brixton Society so if ur interested get in touch with the Remakery


----------



## bolgerp (Jan 21, 2016)

TFL to take control of London's entire suburban rail network... I assume this will also mean the Sutton Loop, although not specifically mentioned.. they do call out Thameslink, though. 
TfL to take command of London's entire suburban rail network


----------



## aka (Jan 21, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Just got this today:
> 
> Gearing Up
> 
> ...


It's being run by Pempeople at the Remakery and not by the Remakery. 
Search Twitter - #fixyabike


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> Lizzy Mac He's back ! (co-op security man)


I'm trying not to talk to him for too long as I don't want to get him sacked.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2016)

people of LJ.. something big is afoot.
The bid for the farm site has been successful: 
 "£3,725,629" is the total amount of money that's going to spent on developing the site. That's.. quite a big number. 
" to develop around 1,000sqm of employment space"

The thread be here: Loughborough Junction regeneration project, inc. Farm site


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I am going to take a hands-off approach to this. Not sure it sounds ideal use of the site - but one can hardly argue it is better kept as it is.

*Meanwhile have other fish to fry. On 12th Feb it will be my 30th anniversary as a resident of Coldharbour Lane.
*
I was wondering how to celebrate? I rather fancied a heavy duty noisy party at the Domino Club - especially as new residents have apparently started to complain already.

It could be a fun community gesture as it coincides nicely with the 30th anniversary of Lambeth's councillors being surcharged for defying Thatcher.

Superb film clip Tricky Skills recently posted


Lloyd Leon who was Lambeth Mayor at the meeting is still a Domino Club trustee I think.

Do I dare to approach him? - he has always been wary of me because of my Liberalism and Metrosexuality.

Then there is the cost of course - should have got LJAG to put in a bid to JP Morgan on my behalf.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was wondering how to celebrate? I rather fancied a heavy duty noisy party at the Domino Club - .



Sign me up


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> *Meanwhile have other fish to fry. On 12th Feb it will be my 30th anniversary as a resident of Coldharbour Lane.
> *
> I was wondering how to celebrate? I rather fancied a heavy duty noisy party at the Domino Club - especially as new residents have apparently started to complain already.



 yes!  party at domino. I like your plan a lot.
Don't understand the cost concern as in my experience you can just turn up. Just say no to the under the counter special punch. They don't do much in the way of opera though, so maybe you should put in a special request.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am going to take a hands-off approach to this. Not sure it sounds ideal use of the site - but one can hardly argue it is better kept as it is.


I call cowardice on that. White feather in the post.  
I worry that the road thing has made us all frightened to declare ourselves on one 'side' or tother in some imaginary divide, which would be stupid.
This (farm site just under 4 million quid guaranteed investment all in all) - which is desperately seeking community steering and involvement to make it work - is surely the biggest thing in our area that we the residents could or should be interested in the outcomes of. Higgs is done,m Loughborough House is just a sad story and objections to other planning applications for flats is pretty much pointless.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> yes!  party at domino. I like your plan a lot.
> Don't understand the cost concern as in my experience you can just turn up. Just say no to the under the counter special punch. They don't do much in the way of opera though, so maybe you should put in a special request.


We could have the Peter Sellars version of Don Giovanni.
You may observe 1 m 20s in that this has been transposed to Detroit - but the ambience is very Coldharbour/Loughborough Estate like.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2016)

beautiful. But.. white feathers in the post oh militarily-dressed one.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> white feathers in the post oh militarily-dressed one.


Sorry - no 3671 post thread on the Loughborough Farm site & ancillary land from me. 

I'm happy to come to meetings and all that, including speaking out, but I don't think I will be Obsessive Compulsive Posting on this. Had there been general community opposition and an alternative plan maybe. But it sounds as though it has all gone past under the radar - so posting-wise it would be a Pop Brixton type thread with a guerilla war about a done deal.

By next March/April/May we should be all engaging with the Mayoral campaign anyway surely?

I need to ask Sadiq Khan about re-opening East Brixton.

Unfortunately I don't think I could vote for the Zak even if he offered East Brixton - I'm only one generation away from being "In Service" - and now bastards like him are bringing it back again!


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> it would be a Pop Brixton type thread with a guerilla war about a done deal.



What a shame if you're right, which maybe you are if everyone thinks like you do.
What a sad waste of almost 4 million quid of well intentioned 'community' investment that would be then.

There was no time for a  "general community opposition and an alternative plan", as I presume you know.

But.. can I come to your birthday party anyway ?
I have a few sort of friends at the domino.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> What a shame if you're right, which maybe you are if everyone thinks like you do.
> What a sad waste of almost 4 million quid of well intentioned 'community' investment that would be then.
> 
> There was no time for a  "general community opposition and an alternative plan", as I presume you know.
> ...


Surely the thing to do is feed into the process - as you seem to be doing, but not to get into public spats on-line about it.

That may be where Pop went wrong (from the Brixton community PR point of view) in that it suddenly did a major detour leaving loads of "stakeholders" with the feeling "I've been robbed".

Maybe I will take an interest - but what interested me the other day was the firm that lets you rent out your living room as an office. If IDS gives me the chop for the third time in 5 years it may come to that.

And as for asking the bastard how many people have committed suicide due to benefits cut off - forget suicide - if this was the USA I'd be down K Mart and he'd be meeting his maker.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2016)

The beanery cafe under the station has gone


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The beanery cafe under the station has gone


When I "like" that - I mean thanks for letting us know. 

I reckon if I was going to diagnose the situation, I would say it had a "fluctuating condition".

Is this the latest result of the Network Rail Stalin purges, would you say - or just death by natural decay?

I must say I can think of nothing more boring and depressing than sinking your life savings into a business venture that attracts little interest and less sales.

I should think if they analysed the suicide statistics they would be replete with examples where Job Centre Plus has misguidedly pressured people to go into their own business.

I'm off to Mosaic Clubhouse now to moan at them. And when I get back I've just received a DVD from Amazon called "Loser" about a oner-eyed gambler. Allegedly connected with my hero Werner Hertzog in some way - but the cover is keeping pretty quiet about that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure they will be able to explain how they arrived at the statement that "many tables agreed that destroying the playground and replacing it with flats was a great idea".
> 
> I'm just going to pop an email over to Fluid, asking to see the statistics on how many of the tables selected options 3 or 4 (the ones which showed no more adventure playground at all). No doubt they will have the paper evidence right there ready to share with us.



Did you get a reply from Fluid on the adventure playground issue?

Just read through the report ( except for building heights). 

The worksheets at end of report are for the first meeting of the Community Reference Group on 13th May not the second meeting which I am assuming Fluid reckon most table supported moving Adventure Playground to Elam Open Space.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2016)

Angellic said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> Loughborough Junction Masterplan | Lambeth Council



Page 25 of the final stage 2 consultation report:




> – Loughborough Farm  generally the farm is considered a great success and *has huge local support *and should be retained



Who writes this stuff? Do officers just put it in as it sounds good?

Nothing against the Farm ( "Her" Farm as it known around the estate) myself but its hardly got huge local support. 

Even with this kind of hyperbole reading the report one can see the divisions in LJ.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Page 25 of the final stage 2 consultation report:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Marie Antoinette had a model farm within the grounds of Versailles.


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2016)

I never quite got what the Beanery was up to: it seemed to change direction after a while and the internal shuffling about made the place look rather worse. For while they were putting on live entertainment and then they seemed to give up on that, and then their opening hours became more and more erratic. 

It's a shame if it's gone though. There't not a great deal of choice around that area..


----------



## Ian Clark (Jan 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I never quite got what the Beanery was up to: it seemed to change direction after a while and the internal shuffling about made the place look rather worse. For while they were putting on live entertainment and then they seemed to give up on that, and then their opening hours became more and more erratic.
> 
> It's a shame if it's gone though. There't not a great deal of choice around that area..



The Beanery site is going to be changed into a ticket office so that retail site is gone for good; we were looking for a permanent outlet and got the bad news


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Ian Clark said:


> The Beanery site is going to be changed into a ticket office so that retail site is gone for good; we were looking for a permanent outlet and got the bad news


Is the ticket office going to be changed back into a waiting room & en suite toilet then?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2016)

Well had a read of the minutes of the last LJ neighbourhood planning forum (LJNPF) and the minutes of the first meeting of the new Loughborough Junction Steering Group (LJSG)

Already a problem with consultation.

Appears that the LJSG which will deal with public realm improvements is small group. See Cllr Matt Parrs comment in the LJNPF minutes:




> "10. Any other business.
> KB expressed concern at the proliferation of meetings and whether there might be some
> scope for combined the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum meetings with those of
> Councillor Brathwaite’s steering group. *MP (Cllr Matt Parr) pointed out that Councillor Brathwaite’s steering group was meant to be working as a small group, whereas the LJ Neighbourbood Planning Forum was a larger group and had a wider brief*. It was decided to hold the next meeting of the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum meeting on Thursday 28 January 28 after the announcement of the outcome of the GLA bid rather than the scheduled Wednesday 15 January.
> ...



So it was only due to intervention of KB that the rest of us get a chance to attend.

The minutes of the first LJSG show that in fact the brief for the steering group is wide in sense that whatever is decided will affect all those who use LJ on a day to day basis.

See here what Cllr Braithwaite says in the minutes of the first steering group:



> JB outlined that the road closures have been difficult for everyone, but hoped that this
> group could move forward with a clean slate and work toward a vision for the public
> realm elements of the project. Importantly JB noted that the steering group was not
> about designing the scheme*, but working together to engage the rest of the community
> ...



Not happy that first reaction of Council following the road closure issue is to set up a "small group" to consult on public realm improvements.

I thought that all those who most opposed the road closures were complaining about lack of wider consultation?

Council officer at the LJ Steering Group outlined how this group could work:



> SW made clear that this was an example only and a suggestion of what the
> Loughborough Junction Steering Group could be. The group members for Westminster
> Bridge Road take their roles and responsibilities seriously,* acting as champions of the
> project and advocates at their own respective community ‘sub’ meetings.* It was also
> ...



So its clear from that quote that the Council see the Steering Group made up of groups who will report back to joe public once the decisions have been made and sell the planned public improvements to joe public.

Didnt look like there was much objection to this from minutes of LJSG.

Hmm.

This is not a good start.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2016)

Well - that's what a steering group is, by definition.

Once you have more than a certain number of people in a room (especially with wildly differing views) it becomes pretty much impossible to decide anything. Or in extreme cases (like with the road meetings) not even possible to discuss anything.

What's the better solution?


edit to add - I don't think they are actually saying that the steering group members only discuss with the public once all the decisions have already been made.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Well - that's what a steering group is, by definition.
> 
> Once you have more than a certain number of people in a room (especially with wildly differing views) it becomes pretty much impossible to decide anything. Or in extreme cases (like with the road meetings) not even possible to discuss anything.
> 
> ...



Do it through the existing LJ Neighbourhood Planning meetings. Which I know have a problem with being tainted with the LJAG brand.


Or do it the way the masterplan was done with an open to all reference group. That group was preceded by pop up consultation events where anyone could express an interest in attending. So it was done as a combination of invited reps from groups and local individuals.

Looks to me that several groups are missing from the Steering Group- Brixton Society and the Youth Centre ( so no rep from young people).

I also think that this should have been preceded with a wider discussion of how people are to be consulted.

The minutes show just one option was put forward by the Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Well - that's what a steering group is, by definition.
> 
> Once you have more than a certain number of people in a room (especially with wildly differing views) it becomes pretty much impossible to decide anything. Or in extreme cases (like with the road meetings) not even possible to discuss anything.
> 
> ...



Looks to me from the minutes that any alternative road closure ( ie in the so called middle class areas) to reduce through traffic have been squashed from the outset. An idea that did have some support to be looked into early on when there was outcry about the experimental closures. 

The wildly differing view that has been excluded is that one.

The suggestions put forward include = car park, more parking spaces and what is termed "road accessibility to reduce pressure on other roads" ie  in plain language unrestricted use of side roads for the hard pressed motorist.

So its a scheme gone from a scheme dominated by LJAG to one dominated by the motorist lobby.

Several people on the Loughborough estate I talked to over the time of the road closures wanted through traffic reduced but not the whole road closed off  with LJAGs  square.

Such as banning lorries using Loughborough road and setting up a CPZ zone.

Maybe I am being to sceptical of this. Time will tell.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Looks to me from the minutes that any alternative road closure ( ie in the so called middle class areas) to reduce through traffic have been squashed from the outset.



The list of possible measures includes "pedestrianise front of station". That would imply a closure.

Also mentions making Hinton/Herne Hill Rd one way - although I'm not sure exactly how that would work.

I'm not sure that alternative road closures have been squashed from the outset so much as not suggested by the members of the group.

Supposedly the attendees are representative of local people - so maybe if people want these kinds of more radical measures considered they should write to the relevant people - LJAG, say, expressing their support for such an idea and asking for it to be pushed. In fact, I might do this.

All the people supporting the Road Madness campaign but claiming to be open minded about alternative closures could write to the Road madness representative asking that she makes these proposals. Likewise LETRA members could ask their rep, or the LEMB guy. I doubt this is going to happen though.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Or do it the way the masterplan was done with an open to all reference group. That group was preceded by pop up consultation events where anyone could express an interest in attending. So it was done as a combination of invited reps from groups and local individuals.



But you were saying upthread about how you thought the real views of the group (re the farm) had been misrepresented by the consultation advisers! It seems to me that whatever you do, someone will claim that views have not been represented properly.

It's tempting to say that any pseudo-formal "consultation" is just a waste of time and money. It's impossible to satisfy everyone.


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone know who is going into the revamped Loughborough House shop units? I assume the internet cafe is returning to one of them, but they both look near to completion.

FWIW, I don't think the Loughborough House renovation looks too bad, now the render is on. It even looks like they've put wooden sash windows into the flats facing the front, which won't have been cheap.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 26, 2016)

That was one of the planning conditions.

They have built it partly but not fully according to what they had permission for. So - it could have been worse, although it could also have been a lot better if Lambeth had done their job properly.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2016)

teuchter said:


> But you were saying upthread about how you thought the real views of the group (re the farm) had been misrepresented by the consultation advisers! It seems to me that whatever you do, someone will claim that views have not been represented properly.
> 
> It's tempting to say that any pseudo-formal "consultation" is just a waste of time and money. It's impossible to satisfy everyone.



The Council know there are mixed feelings about the Farm. Its been criticised at meetings in front of officers. And I have had one officer, off the record, being critical of  LJAG. So no excuse to say it has huge support. Personally I do not have a problem with the Farm.

And there is the issue of the Adventure Playground that needs clearing up. As bimble and me both feel that the consultation report does not reflect what people said.

Its not about satisfying everyone. Its about correctly recording what was said at meetings and making sure that this is in the finished reports.

I don’t think the Council is helping matters by skating over the divisions in LJ in its finished reports.

It was Cllr Rachel who said the way that the Council consults people is inadequate. I dont think consultation needs to be a waste of time.

My feeling- and Ive said this at other consultations- is that in the end the decision lies with the Council. Thats how the system works. I would be happy ( sort of) if Council made sure that views that are contrary to what the Council decides are recorded.

There is always the suspicion ( warranted imo) that the Council expects officers to "manage" consultation to get the "right" answers. Or cut people out of the conversation if they start asking to many questions ( as with the Brixton Rec Users Group). Its not inevitable that this needs to happen.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There is always the suspicion ( warranted imo) that the Council expects officers to "manage" consultation to get the "right" answers. Or cut people out of the conversation if they start asking to many questions ( as with the Brixton Rec Users Group). Its not inevitable that this needs to happen.


This is it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2016)

Finally saw the handsome security guard in the Coop. Rather than looking for shoplifters he was being chatted up by a lady. Clearly a popular guy. Should get a bonus for attracting customers. 

bimble


----------



## CH1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Overwhelmed by the social responsibility shown by Lib Peck turning up at the Housing March, I decided to slope off to catch the architects consultation for 213 Coldharbour Lane (former bedding shop corner of Hinton Road). That's my street cred gone - and it's only January 30th! 

The consultation was held at the Junction pub. Unfortunately they were not standing you a pint if you said nice things about them.

The designs still seemed to be slightly "fluid". However the architectural drawings showed adventurous cladding materials and also curvy bits on corners, which I rather liked. The general look is rather different from the London vernacular of the Higgs Triangle design and the new Harrier building (or Brixton Square/Oval Quarter/New Albemarle etc etc ad nauseum). Let's hope they keep it that way.

The design is for 9 flats, including a penthouse on top with separate lift access. There would be shop units on the ground floor, and probably offices on the level above that.

I thought it looked OK - but of course it is a totally private scheme with no social or affordable element.

They are talking about submitting a planning application by the end of March. So at that point we will see what they have finally decided on.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 30, 2016)

I went to the combined "Steering Group" on how the money for improving the LJ streets is to be spent and the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting.

Gatecrashed the Steering Group didnt seem a problem until I started to say things.

I did not have all the info for the Steering Group as it had only be sent out to those on it.


Any discussion of alternative road closures is not allowed. I brought this up. That early on it had been suggested to bring in road closure in the "middle class" bit of LJ to reduce through traffic. Did not go down well. Will not even be looked at as an option.

This is despite that it was said this consultation was "starting from scratch".

The bulk of the funding is from TFL. Some extra funding is from Section106 agreements. One of which is earmarked for Wyck Gardens.

The issue of TFL service level agreements for segregated cycle lanes. No update on this as officers had not had reply or followed it up. As TFL are funding this the may require improvements that benefit pedestrians and cyclists. So imo the only way this will happen is if TFL expect it as part of there funding. From what I saw of meeting Council officers/ Cllrs are not going to push for this in any way. Basically the car lobby will have there way.

The meeting is used as a reference point an early design for alterations to the cross roads (minus the actual road closure of Loughborough road). So increasing pavements and this narrowing road around the cross road as well as having raised surface. Pretty standard stuff used in West end. This had objection as it reduced space for cars and why have wider pavements- whats the point.

A lot of feel good talk from officers about trying to get other funding to do up shopfronts and making LJ nicer. Which I did not really understand. As I was told , in no uncertain terms, that the remit for the Steering group was just the cross roads and improving the roads/ pavements. But then I was talking about alternatives to reduce traffic. Not sure what is going on. Is the Steering Group meant to take over from the LJAG tainted Neighbourhood Planning Forum?

But the overall impression I got is that the officers/ Cllrs will let the car lobby set the agenda

So the view that the closure of Loughborough road was a mistake but traffic should be reduced in other ways is imo knocked on the head from the start unless TFL from above insist on this with a service level agreement. Which the Council officers arent exactly falling over themselves to find out about.

Wider consultation. Well this was discussed. But seems to me that the Steering Group will decide a plan and then put it out for discussion. Cant say I was happy with this as a major complaint of previous consultation was that it was not wide enough from the start.

Some of the Council tenants I talked to have said they objected to the initial scheme but wanted traffic reduced in other ways.( A lot of this was antipathy to LJAG ) But it does not look to me that this is going to happen.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2016)

Big win for the car lobby


----------



## CH1 (Jan 30, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Big win for the car lobby


Frankly if these people wanted to do some good for the people in Loughborough Junction not involving cars, they should improve the P5 bus so it calls at the Akerman Health Centre. For disabled and elderly patients.

Akerman is a PFI contract that has so far had 3 local surgeries forced into it and merged, including the Iveagh House surgery that was in Loughborough Road at Five Ways. Frankly I am sure this move on the part of the PCT cost Dr Konzon his life. He was stressed out by it and if he died of a brain haemorrhage (it says on the surgery web site). Wouldn't surprise me if it was otherwise. A GP in my practice as a kid in Bury st Edmunds blew his brains out because his wife was unfaithful. Just being a GP is no guarantee of a sane approach to life.

The least the bastards could do was provide a proper bus service for disabled and elederly "customers".

Oh - I forgot we don't have appointments now do we? We have triage and call-back.In which case why built a cripplingly expensive architect designed PFI health centre?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 31, 2016)

Does anyone know what's happening with the paper shop in Loughborough Rd,  corner of Rathgar Rd?	It's been shut up for two days now.  Not like them at all.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with the paper shop in Loughborough Rd,  corner of Rathgar Rd?	It's been shut up for two days now.  Not like them at all.



I wondered why as it was shut on Saturday when I went to top up my Oyster card.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 31, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I wondered why as it was shut on Saturday when I went to top up my Oyster card.


Yep.  I also went to top up oyster.  It's been closed all day today too.  Very strange.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Page 25 of the final stage 2 consultation report:
> 
> Even with this kind of hyperbole reading the report one can see the divisions in LJ.



Jokers the lot of them.... LJAG(Farm) has HUGE local support???? NOT


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

critical1 said:


> Jokers the lot of them.... LJAG(Farm) has HUGE local support???? NOT


Quite a write-up in the latest Brixton Bugle.

If £3 million of public funding is going on this - why are they destroying the Carnegie Library?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 1, 2016)

Different budgets.


----------



## LadyV (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Frankly if these people wanted to do some good for the people in Loughborough Junction not involving cars, they should improve the P5 bus so it calls at the Akerman Health Centre. For disabled and elderly patients.
> 
> Akerman is a PFI contract that has so far had 3 local surgeries forced into it and merged, including the Iveagh House surgery that was in Loughborough Road at Five Ways. Frankly I am sure this move on the part of the PCT cost Dr Konzon his life. He was stressed out by it and if he died of a brain haemorrhage (it says on the surgery web site). Wouldn't surprise me if it was otherwise. A GP in my practice as a kid in Bury st Edmunds blew his brains out because his wife was unfaithful. Just being a GP is no guarantee of a sane approach to life.
> 
> ...



Yes the bus stop could definitely do with being moved up, although personally I'm thinking of changing from there, with the Oval Quarter  now being filled, have gone from a 2 to 3, 4 max day wait for an appointment to 10 days when I phoned up last week. 10 days! It's no wonder some people end up going to A&E instead. What's even more frustrating, they're still accepting new patients. Shame really as the people there are lovely.


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Yes the bus stop could definitely do with being moved up, although personally I'm thinking of changing from there, with the Oval Quarter  now being filled, have gone from a 2 to 3, 4 max day wait for an appointment to 10 days when I phoned up last week. 10 days! It's no wonder some people end up going to A&E instead. What's even more frustrating, they're still accepting new patients. Shame really as the people there are lovely.


Herne Hill Rd Gp practice is ok.. if you're looking to move to somewhere really close maybe try them ? (just after soapy moos carwash, about 2 minutes walk from LJ station)


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2016)

The P5 does pass the Akerman health centre at the moment but only northbound, is that right?

It seems there was a consultation to reroute it southbound to pass there too but did that never happen?

Bus service proposal: route P5					 - Transport for London					 - Citizen Space


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2016)

Herne Hill Rd practice is great.  Can always get an appointment.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Yes the bus stop could definitely do with being moved up, although personally I'm thinking of changing from there, with the Oval Quarter  now being filled, have gone from a 2 to 3, 4 max day wait for an appointment to 10 days when I phoned up last week. 10 days! It's no wonder some people end up going to A&E instead. What's even more frustrating, they're still accepting new patients. Shame really as the people there are lovely.


I moved to the Corner Surgery 2 years ago. Same issue on appointments, but I have to say my own personal service improved somewhat since I put this compaint on the NHS Choices website. They even greet me by name now!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Herne Hill Rd practice is great.  Can always get an appointment.


I left them after Dr Morell gave me a flu vaccination without even asking permission.

In my view that is an assault. However you know that when the BMA aren't organising strikes they are clearing GPs and other doctors of malpractice charges. No point whatever in complaining.

Probably Herne Hill Road surgery is the best for appointments, but I refuse to submit to that sort of carry on. During the 18 months I was there I had several good locum doctors I have to say.


----------



## LadyV (Feb 1, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Herne Hill Rd practice is great.  Can always get an appointment.


Hmmm maybe I'll give them a try, although I fear the same thing will happen when the Higgs Triangle development is completed and has new bods living there. I know that provision for schools and healthcare is supposed to be considered during the planning permission process but sometimes I do wonder where the planners think people will go to see a doctor


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Hmmm maybe I'll give them a try, although I fear the same thing will happen when the Higgs Triangle development is completed and has new bods living there. I know that provision for schools and healthcare is supposed to be considered during the planning permission process but sometimes I do wonder where the planners think people will go to see a doctor


Don't worry - HHR practice offer private appointments. I think the BMA rate for this is £130 per consultation. Bet you don't have to wait a week for one of those!


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I left them after Dr Morell gave me a flu vaccination without even asking permission.
> 
> In my view that is an assault. However you know that when the BMA aren't organising strikes they are clearing GPs and other doctors of malpractice charges. No point whatever in complaining.
> 
> Probably Herne Hill Road surgery is the best for appointments, but I refuse to submit to that sort of carry on. During the 18 months I was there I had several good locum doctors I have to say.



He just stuck a needle in you just like that without asking ? Blimey.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

bimble said:


> He just stuck a needle in you just like that without asking ? Blimey.


Yes it was creepy like. Rolled up my sleeve so he could measure the blood pressure. While he was doing that he says "You haven't had your flu vaccination this year", reached over and bunged it in, where he'd been doing the blood pressure.

You have to watch these medics - especially the French ones. Talk about "Carry on doctor"!


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Yes it was creepy like. Rolled up my sleeve so he could measure the blood pressure. While he was doing that he says "You haven't had your flu vaccination this year", reached over and bunged it in, where he'd been doing the blood pressure.
> 
> You have to watch these medics - especially the French ones. Talk about "Carry on doctor"!


That's really not ok. They were very nice to me when I came in recently and told them I was convinced I had exotic watersnail disease, took me seriously and made sure I got proved conclusively wrong.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

bimble said:


> That's really not ok. They were very nice to me when I came in recently and told them I was convinced I had exotic watersnail disease, took me seriously and made sure I got proved conclusively wrong.


Funnily enough I happened to mention to the guy who sells beds on the corner that I had a problem with Dr M's attitude, whereas the bedman's girlfriend/wife (who used to be a tenant of mine 30 years ago) thinks Dr M is marvellous and gets on with him well.

Mr Bedman says - "You are not a lady" which is of course true.

Is Dr M is happier treating female patients, and was he treating me as if I was a female? I must say having a needle stuck into my arm uninvited made me very annoyed indeed.

Of course I am a flu vaccine sceptic. Maybe if I actually wanted a flu vaccination  would have thought he was saving me the trouble of asking.


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> was he treating me as if I was a female?


I hope not. Do they get paid per jab?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2016)

bimble said:


> I hope not. Do they get paid per jab?


I am pretty sure they do.

In fact I find that GPs (since about 15 years ago actually) are mainly preoccupied with flu jabs and blood pressure. They insist on blood pressure treatment whether you want it or not. A bit like confession used to be for Catholics.
I expect checking for diabetes would be another thing - but looks like I am not in a risk group do don't get that.

But nearly every consultation lately has the "Do you smoke?" section - the the answer I stopped smoking 40 a day when the price of fags went over £1.25 is too complicated to interpret, so I get asked over and over again.

Then the is "How much do you drink?"

Actually the NHS has become like a traffic warden service policing smoking, drinking, blood pressure, blood sugar (if applicable) and semi-compulsory flu jabs.

The things I want, like treatment for ongoing conditions, malaria prophylaxis for travel to West Africa and occasional referrals to ENT etc are no on the enu these days.

I suspect the GP service is actively discouraged from referring patients. My surgery "referred" me to Specsavers a few months ago because I had become deaf in my left ear - a recurring problem over 30 years.

Apparently it is "better" for the surgery to send customers to Specsavers for a hearing aid than to send them back to Guys to sort out their ENT issues. To get what you want and need you just have to stand up for your rights I find.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2016)

I always liked Dr Morrel.   But yes,  I would have a problem with him sticking a needle in my arm without consulting me first.  Dr Morrel has left the surgery now btw.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 2, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I wondered why as it was shut on Saturday when I went to top up my Oyster card.


Shop was open this morning.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Shop was open this morning.


Maybe they were suffering the after effects of Clarkshaws@The Platform
i.e. when they did not open


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Maybe they were suffering the after effects of Clarkshaws@The Platform
> i.e. when they did not open


Glad to see them open now.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Maybe they were suffering the after effects of Clarkshaws@The Platform
> i.e. when they did not open


Think they have had a bereavement.   Notice on the door saying closed this afternoon due to attending funeral.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Think they have had a bereavement.   Notice on the door saying closed this afternoon due to attending funeral.


Sorry - this is a sad weekend then.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Hmmm maybe I'll give them a try, although I fear the same thing will happen when the Higgs Triangle development is completed and has new bods living there. I know that provision for schools and healthcare is supposed to be considered during the planning permission process but sometimes I do wonder where the planners think people will go to see a doctor



My GP practise in Stockwell now has long wait for appointments. Even difficult to get Doctor to phone you. 

There is a shortage of GPs. So when one leaves its difficult to get a post filled. Apparently becoming a GP is not considered a prestige post in the health sector career ladder.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2016)

Saw Angellic put this on the Brixton chatter thread. 



> *Helen Hayes, our MP, will be at Loughborough Junction station on Saturday 13 February at 12.30pm to gauge our views on train operator Govia's plan to close the ticket office.  Please come and have your say.*
> Also LJAG has a long planned meeting with *Govia on Thursday 11 February*, so if you have any further issues about the station and the service that you would like answered please email us at ljactiongroup@gmail. com.  All we achieved last year was a community notice board on the station which needs to be better used.
> 
> We all want a better train service with more trains stopping at Loughborough Junction; a waiting room (it can be freezing up there in winter) and a lift (we have been told previously this is not a Department for Transport priority for funding) and reopening the Cambria spur to Denmark Hill.
> ...


----------



## OiZoiOi (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi folks,

Random question: I'd like to arrange yoga classes for charity in the area, as well as free yoga classes for the elderlies so they can come move around abit and socialise. Finding a venue that's cheap or free seems to be a big challenge. Do you have any recommendation, please? Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Feb 12, 2016)

OiZoiOi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Random question: I'd like to arrange yoga classes for charity in the area, as well as free yoga classes for the elderlies so they can come move around abit and socialise. Finding a venue that's cheap or free seems to be a big challenge. Do you have any recommendation, please? Thanks


Space for Hire at Carnegie Library

Hire Whirled Cinema | Whirled Cinema

Venue Hire | Sunshine International Arts


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

OiZoiOi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Random question: I'd like to arrange yoga classes for charity in the area, as well as free yoga classes for the elderlies so they can come move around abit and socialise. Finding a venue that's cheap or free seems to be a big challenge. Do you have any recommendation, please? Thanks



Also The Platform.

The Loughborough Estate has a community hall.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Saw Angellic put this on the Brixton chatter thread.


I went to this event. It seems it is a bit of advanced warning about an impending Govia consultation.
The gist of it seems to be that the rail operator (22 years after the station was upgraded by Brixton Challenge) have woken up to the fact that there is a major loss of revenue here due to no barriers.

Therefore they propose to move ticket vending to street level, and to install ticket barriers also at street level - 2 normal size and one large size.

The staff will be accommodated at street level (where the Beanery Cafe was), but it is anticipated that ticket sales will be automated (as per London Underground).

Apparently the rail operator would like to re-instate the platform level waiting room where the present ticket office is, but have no budget for this. So they are open to proposals from "funding partners".

Consultation for these alterations is likely to be in the next few weeks, and will run for 3 weeks only, after which official permission for the alteration will be given (assuming no major objections surface).

It does seem likely that the proposals take no account whatever of the volume of travellers during the rush hour peaks - and Councillor Dickson did suggest it would be quite likely that queues would reach out onto the street.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Apparently the rail operator would like to re-instate the platform level waiting room where the present ticket office is, but have no budget for this. So they are open to proposals from "funding partners".



So the rail operator would like someone else to re-instate the platform level waiting room.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So the rail operator would like someone else to re-instate the platform level waiting room.


That is what was said - though I think the person speaking was some sort of consultant on behalf of Govia.

The original reconfiguration in 1993/4 was done by Brixton Challenge (government regeneration money - in the days when regeneration was about creating jobs, improving infrastructure rather than building unaffordable blocks of flats).

Maybe LJAG could use its fundraising genius to have us a "JP Morgan waiting room"?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I went to this event. It seems it is a bit of advanced warning about an impending Govia consultation.
> The gist of it seems to be that the rail operator (22 years after the station was upgraded by Brixton Challenge) have woken up to the fact that there is a major loss of revenue here due to no barriers.



So its not about improving the station for passengers.

Looked up Govia. FT article here

I do not understand this franchise business.

Govia is consortium of Go Ahead Group and Keolis.

Keolis is French subsidiary of SNCF. SNCF is state owned French railway system. SNCF own 70% of Keolis. The rest by a French Canadian pension fund.

So a privatised railway system is been in part run by another countries nationalised industry.

Lots of promises in the article of improved stations under Govia.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2016)

Lots of the uk rail franchises are run by operations at least part owned by state railways from other European countries. Scotrail for example is now run by part of the dutch national railways.

Same for various companies that operate London buses.

And of course utilities. EDF is the french state owned supplier.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> So its not about improving the station for passengers.
> 
> Looked up Govia. FT article here
> 
> ...


1. Not about improving Loughborough station for passengers - no definitely not. It's about putting in ticket barriers.
2. Govia etc. all details are on Wikipedia: Govia Thameslink Railway - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Curiously two of the staff - Paul the very large one, and Stanley the chirpy Ghanaian one have survived all the various permutations of ownership, going back to the original Thameslink, then First Capital Connect and now Thameslink II. It does at least prove that TUPE works on Thameslink, even if other things don't.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I do not understand this franchise business.


I should have added that the government decided a year or two ago that the rail service was crap because there were too many small franchises. They have therefore merged the franchises into bigger groups as they come up for renewal.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I should have added that the government decided a year or two ago that the rail service was crap because there were too many small franchises. They have therefore merged the franchises into bigger groups as they come up for renewal.



My view as franchises end the are brought back into public ownership.

Even an economist who writes for Evening Standard its a ludicrous situation where nationalised industry from France is running a parts of a privatised industry in this country.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I should have added that the government decided a year or two ago that the rail service was crap because there were too many small franchises. They have therefore merged the franchises into bigger groups as they come up for renewal.



Whole idea of the Thatcherite privatisation was the more competition the better. Does not work.


----------



## aka (Feb 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Whole idea of the Thatcherite privatisation was the more competition the better. Does not work.


Works in some cases. Doesn't work in others.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> My view as franchises end the are brought back into public ownership.
> Even an economist who writes for Evening Standard its a ludicrous situation where nationalised industry from France is running a parts of a privatised industry in this country.





Gramsci said:


> Whole idea of the Thatcherite privatisation was the more competition the better. Does not work.


It does seem ironic that both South East trains and East Coast (London - Leeds-Newcastle-Edinburgh) were re-privatised recently despite greatly enhanced customer satisfaction after these franchises had to be handed by the default publicly owned "Direct Operated Railways".

It's almost as though the powers that be consider it heretical that a publicly owned service can be better than some outsourced outfit benefiting their mates in the city  (or British Virgin Islands as the case may be).


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> It does seem ironic that both South East trains and East Coast (London - Leeds-Newcastle-Edinburgh) were re-privatised recently *despite greatly enhanced customer satisfaction after these franchises had to be handed by the default publicly owned "Direct Operated Railways".*
> 
> It's almost as though the powers that be consider it heretical that a publicly owned service can be better than some outsourced outfit benefiting their mates in the city  (or British Virgin Islands as the case may be).



Where do you get this from? I hear this stated as "fact" quite often but this morning I decided to check out the actual figures. These are the percentages of passengers who rate their "overall satisfaction" as either satisfactory or good, from the bi-anual National Passenger Survey which seems to have run from 2005. I have taken figures from spring each year.

Firstly the figures have to be viewed in the context of a gradual increase across the whole network of 3-4 percentage points between 2005 and 2012 (most up to date graph I could find):
 

East Coast franchise (operated by publicly owned DOR *2009-2015*) -
2005 86%
2006 90%
2007 87%
2008 86%	  
2009 87%	 (average 87.2% under private operation)
-----------------------
2010 88%
2011 87%
2012 86%
2013 86%
2014 91%
2015 94%	  (average 88.7% under public operation)
------------------------
[2005-2012 improvement of 0 in compared to nationwide improvement of about 3%]



Southeastern franchise (operated by publicly owned company *2003-2006*) -
2005 71%
2006 77%	  (average 73.5% under public operation)
------------------
2007 74%
2008 79%
2009 76%
2010 81%
2011 82%
2012 81%
2013 78%
2014 72%
2015 75%	  (average 77.5% under private operation)
----------------
[2005-2012 improvement of +10% in compared to nationwide improvement of about 3%]


These figures don't seem to support your claim at all - am I missing something? The franchise that went from private to public under-performed compared to national average, and the one that went from public to private over-performed compared to the national average.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Where do you get this from? I hear this stated as "fact" quite often but this morning I decided to check out the actual figures. These are the percentages of passengers who rate their "overall satisfaction" as either satisfactory or good, from the bi-anual National Passenger Survey which seems to have run from 2005. I have taken figures from spring each year.
> 
> Firstly the figures have to be viewed in the context of a gradual increase across the whole network of 3-4 percentage points between 2005 and 2012 (most up to date graph I could find):
> View attachment 83471
> ...


As soon as you put figures to it you are frigging the perceptions - a bit like drug trials.
Doesn't matter if Prozac makes 10% of respondents suicidal - because those ones are not reported on as they "discontinued" treatment.
The rest did brilliantly, no doubt - or at least 51% felt better.

You have quoted figures we know nothing about as regards the train service, and satisfaction therewith.

I reckon there are a couple of hoary old chestnuts here.

1. East Coast was "nationalised"  in a protective move since Sea Containers the franchise holder was being placed in bankruptcy for reasons nothing to do with the train operation. Maybe East Coast had good satisfaction prior to nationalisation and simply continued to perform well?

2. SouthEast trains was makde public because the previous operator was sacked due to poor performance. Maybe people thought that the new management was better than the sacked management? We cannot from your figures - they do not allow that comparison.

Next time maybe you can consult on what figures to produce? Otherwise it all gets like a Lambeth Regeneration consultation.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As soon as you put figures to it you are frigging the perceptions - a bit like drug trials.
> Doesn't matter if Prozac makes 10% of respondents suicidal - because those ones are not reported on as they "discontinued" treatment.
> The rest did brilliantly, no doubt - or at least 51% felt better.
> 
> You have quoted figures we know nothing about as regards the train service, and satisfaction therewith.



Agreed figures like this can never tell the full story, but I'm presenting them in the absence of any backup for your claim - that there was "greatly enhanced satisfaction" when the companies were taken under public control.



CH1 said:


> 1. East Coast was "nationalised"  in a protective move since Sea Containers the franchise holder was being placed in bankruptcy for reasons nothing to do with the train operation. Maybe East Coast had good satisfaction prior to nationalisation and simply continued to perform well?


Sounds completely plausible and but doesn't support your claim - for which I can find no evidence.




CH1 said:


> 2. SouthEast trains was makde public because the previous operator was sacked due to poor performance. Maybe people thought that the new management was better than the sacked management? We cannot from your figures - they do not allow that comparison.


True. I wasn't able to find figures previous to 2005. All I can say is that when handed back into private hands, things did not seem to go downhill. But again, where's your evidence for what you claimed? If there is some, I'll accept it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2016)

Meanwhile - for those interested in the Higgs site - it appears the developers may have gone bust:

Higgs Triangle Loughbourough Junction redevelopment


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Agreed figures like this can never tell the full story, but I'm presenting them in the absence of any backup for your claim - that there was "greatly enhanced satisfaction" when the companies were taken under public control.
> 
> Sounds completely plausible and but doesn't support your claim - for which I can find no evidence.
> 
> True. I wasn't able to find figures previous to 2005. All I can say is that when handed back into private hands, things did not seem to go downhill. But again, where's your evidence for what you claimed? If there is some, I'll accept it.


Maybe I think and feel about railways like many people apparently think and feel about grammar schools?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Maybe I think and feel about railways like many people apparently think and feel about grammar schools?


?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> ?


Something half the population feel sure about - whereas others say the evidence points the other way.


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for a spare room for a refugee. 

Syrian man who has spent 7 months (!) in the jungle and has crossed. He doesn't speak much English and has been through a lot so it would be great if he could stay here in London close to a large group of friends who have all crossed- they will teach him English for a start! The NASS people will send him somewhere random up north in his own.

Can anyone help? Needs to have an address the home office can send letters to so has to be legit, not a squat or sub let or anything


----------



## OiZoiOi (Feb 18, 2016)

Gramsci teuchter thank you. 

Is it ok for me to post on here when the charity class is organised to get people to come? Thanks


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just to lower the tone....

I notice some Urbanites are not averse to a bit of spesh. A while back I discovered that the LJ Costcutter almost next to the Co-op had Orangeboom imported premium at an advantageous price.

Imagine my shock this morning when I was about to bin a late night can when I noticed it had a bold 7.5 on it where formerly it was 8.5

There seemed to be no price reduction. I also now see that although the can has the exact same livery so to speak the description has changed from "Im ported Extra Strong" to "Imported Premium Strong".

Can the manufacturers in Belgium have suddenly become health-conscious, or maybe they have different options?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 23, 2016)

Wasn't there a drive recently to urge the makers of super strong lagers to reduce the alcohol content?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Wasn't there a drive recently to urge the makers of super strong lagers to reduce the alcohol content?


In Belgium?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 23, 2016)

As far as I know they targeted all companies selling in the UK. Twas voluntary though. Think it was off the back of the suggested tax/abv ratio


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

Road was taped off on the corner of CHL and Barrington road junction this evening with some cops there.

Looked like bad accident with one of those food delivery mopeds.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Road was taped off on the corner of CHL and Barrington road junction this evening with some cops there.
> Looked like bad accident with one of those food delivery mopeds.


Seems like it could be more complicated and succeeding posts.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

Tomorrow. I will be going.

CHANGE OF VENUE:  LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Thursday 25 February 2016 at 8pm will now take place at Sunshine International Arts, 209a Coldharbour Lane, SW9 8RU. Find the venue at the end of the alleyway off Coldharbour Lane opposite the station.

The links to the papers are here:

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...les/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPFagenda25.02.2016.pdf


https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPFminutes28.01.2016.01.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

I went to the LJ Neighbourhood planning forum post up a comment related to it on CHL thread. More suitable here.

*Farm project. *

Steering Group not set up yet. This is work in progress. 

Comment that there needs to be transparency about what it discussed at the Steering Group so that the wider community in LJ know how this project is shaping up. For example recording what is said at Steering Group meetings and putting them online and also allowing silent observers to attend ( ie like at most Council meetings where public can attend).

Comment that there needs to be separate webpage for the LJ project. Not have it on the Future Brixton website as LJ is not part of Brixton. Apparently there is a LJ page on the Council website. Though I had not noticed it before. 

*LJ Masterplan*

Said I was concerned the way "consultation" was used.

Specifically the consultation on the Brixton Central Masterplan. Where we are not told about NRs plans. That one officer had told me that we had signed up to this as people agreed that arches be improved.

My point I said was the danger of attending Council consultation events is the way that the Council could interpret results. I wanted clarity about wording of docs. Also the Council to be clear about its preferred options at the outset. Rather than trying to persuade people at consultation events that a certain option would be best whilst appearing to be just trying to get our views.

In LJ case I was concerned about the Adventure playground in LJ and the way that people were "consulted" about this.

My what I thought reasonably put comments did not go down at all well with officers or Cllr present.

The Cllr present actually said the arches in Atlantic road need doing up.

 The airing of concerns like this does not go down well.

The officer said they had been back to the consultants Fluid about the adventure playground issue. Officer said he had not had satisfactory response and has gone back to them about this. 

I did say I felt that at the consultation events the issue of the playground had been consulted on in such a way as to prod people in the direction of it being built on and sold off. 

After meeting a few people said I was correct on this. That there will be a fight about the adventure playground. 

Its not just the adventure playground imo. Its the way that Council see the land ( assets) they own as parcels of land they can sell off for short term monetary gain. 

Both the officer and the Cllr present said there are no plans to sell off the site to a developer. Strictly speaking this is correct. What I am concerned about is that the finished masterplan will be used by Council to say that the local community wanted this. As I said at meeting its about how one interprets the wording. 

The LJ masterplan is still being discussed internally by officers/ Cllrs. The projected date for the final consultation is from end of March for six weeks. 

*Herne Hill Road*

There was someone from HHR who is concerned about speeding cars there. He was also governor at local school. 

There is 20mph speed limit in Lambeth (? has this happened. Anyone know.) 

( I do think traffic goes fast through LJ in general compared with Brixton.)

*The rail station*

The barriers are in place. It was clarified that the consultation on this was not about the barriers but about keeping the station manned or not. 

Someone said with the amount of people using station at certain times its likely the barriers will be left open sometimes. This has happened at other stations.

There is idea of putting waiting room back. But do not raise your hopes. 

*Elam open space*

The Council, due to cuts, is ending the locking up at night of open spaces. So either the local community take over the daily locking and unlocking or possible take down the fence surrounding it altogether. 

Otherwise it seems that it may just remain unlocked at all times. 

It was said this was unsatisfactory due to drug use etc taking place. 

It was asked if police could make more patrols of the space now the Council were not locking it. 

(Which is fair enough imo but does show that cuts in one place mean another service gets lumbered with the problem)

*Fly tipping: rubbish*

Someone from LJAG had got onto Council about lack of bins on street. Council are going to order some more and put them in place.

The Council are now using a company to go around looking at rubbish put out - fly tipping- and fining people. This has been done in other boroughs to stop rubbish being just dumped. 

A word of warning. The zealous contractors are fining people for putting out there recycling to early. Which seems to me a bit off. Did say that if Council use outsourced companies that is how the make there money. 

*Calais road/ Padfield road*

There is a consultation going on about these roads. Should be on Lambeth website. Did not catch entirely what this is about. I think these roads were closed in the original road closure scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

Also at the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum there was a report back from the Steering Group for improvements to the junction.

The Steering Group met before the LJ planning forum. I didn’t get an invite so didn’t attend. 

From talking to someone from Lambeth Cyclists afterwards it went better than the last one.


There are agreement for a raised surface of the road around the cross roads. Not sure how far this will go up. 

Phasing of lights needs to be looked at.
Make junction safer. ( not sure how exactly)

The rest of us will be consulted April/ May. 

There need to be a plan for consultation.

The issue of overlapping consultations. ie LJ masterplan and Junction improvements. The ordinary public will not necessarily keep these separate. And this make consultation more difficult.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

Found the minutes of the steering group on the road improvements and also the consultation on Padfield and Calais road:

Loughborough junction - what you need to know | Lambeth Council

Also docs with responses to the road closure trial from different groups.




> As you will no doubt have noticed, while Loughborough Road, Barrington Road, Gordon Grove and Lilford Road have reopened following experimental closures last year, Padfield Road and Calais Street have remained closed to motor vehicles.  We have modified the experimental order relating to these two roads and a statutory consultation is now underway.
> 
> The modification to the experimental order will:
> 
> ...


----------



## irf520 (Feb 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Meanwhile - for those interested in the Higgs site - it appears the developers may have gone bust:
> 
> Higgs Triangle Loughbourough Junction redevelopment



Oh dear. What a shame. Remind me to pour one out for them.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> *Herne Hill Road*
> 
> There was someone from HHR who is concerned about speeding cars there. He was also governor at local school.
> 
> ...



Police dotted along HHR last Friday morning - from above the school down to Padfield Road - some lurking behind front hedges, some standing openly by side of the road. Assumed they were out to spot speeding - unless anyone knows different?

I was doing steady 20 all the way through so no problem - much to annoyance of white van 0.00000001cm behind me


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 29, 2016)

ps thank you Gramsci for summary of the meeting, appreciated


----------



## teuchter (Feb 29, 2016)

A lot of cars really do speed down the bottom end of HHR, especially at night when the road is not busy. Somehow despite the speed bumps. I fear a nasty accident will happen at some point. It's already the case that there are quite frequently minor collisions on the junction of Wanless Rd / HHR (although this has perhaps improved a bit since the building on the corner has been finished, and the hoardings - which obstructed the view a bit - taken down.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 29, 2016)

A 20 limit is actually being enforced somewhere!?!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> A lot of cars really do speed down the bottom end of HHR, especially at night when the road is not busy. Somehow despite the speed bumps. I fear a nasty accident will happen at some point. It's already the case that there are quite frequently minor collisions on the junction of Wanless Rd / HHR (although this has perhaps improved a bit since the building on the corner has been finished, and the hoardings - which obstructed the view a bit - taken down.



Wouldn't it be a good idea if there were some sort of traffic management system needed at the bottom of HHR where it leads towards Loughborough Road? 

Oh.............


----------



## Winot (Feb 29, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Police dotted along HHR last Friday morning - from above the school down to Padfield Road - some lurking behind front hedges, some standing openly by side of the road. Assumed they were out to spot speeding - unless anyone knows different?
> 
> I was doing steady 20 all the way through so no problem - much to annoyance of white van 0.00000001cm behind me



A rare London car journey for me (probably once a month on average) includes driving up York Way to Holloway.  It's had a 20mph limit for a couple of years.  Almost every time I drive up there I get very annoyed drivers siting right on my tail and sometimes overtaking dangerously - the road used to be a quick cut through heading north and they *really* don't like being held up.  It's the only time in London I feel in danger of being on the receiving end of road rage.  Once I even had a TfL bus overtake me!

It'll be interesting to see whether the culture changes when more boroughs go fully 20mph.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Police dotted along HHR last Friday morning - from above the school down to Padfield Road - some lurking behind front hedges, some standing openly by side of the road. Assumed they were out to spot speeding - unless anyone knows different?
> 
> I was doing steady 20 all the way through so no problem - much to annoyance of white van 0.00000001cm behind me



Pretty sure its to spot the speeding. 

So its 20mph there?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

Lambeth wide 20mph is starting in April. 

Lambeth goes 20mph | Lambeth Council


----------



## teuchter (Feb 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Pretty sure its to spot the speeding.
> 
> So its 20mph there?


Yup

Herne Hill Rd, London, England, United Kingdom | Instant Street View


Herne Hill Rd, London, England, United Kingdom | Instant Street View


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

Winot said:


> A rare London car journey for me (probably once a month on average) includes driving up York Way to Holloway.  It's had a 20mph limit for a couple of years.  .



Didnt know that. I cycle that way sometimes and the traffic go fast on that road. The speed limits in London are regularly ignored.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 29, 2016)

I know it's easy to overestimate speeds as a bystander but I reckon I quite regularly see people doing 50 or 60 on HHR. Mainly at night.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth wide 20mph is starting in April.
> 
> Lambeth goes 20mph | Lambeth Council


What I'm unclear about is whether or not this includes TfL roads within Lambeth (ie. most of the A-roads)


----------



## irf520 (Feb 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I know it's easy to overestimate speeds as a bystander but I reckon I quite regularly see people doing 50 or 60 on HHR. Mainly at night.



I wouldn't have thought so. 40mph I could easily believe. 60mph is ridiculously fast.



teuchter said:


> What I'm unclear about is whether or not this includes TfL roads within Lambeth (ie. most of the A-roads)



It won't include those. In other boroughs with blanket 20mph limits the TFL roads are still 30mph.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 29, 2016)

irf520 said:


> 60mph is ridiculously fast.
> .



Subjectively, "ridiculously fast" is exactly how I'd describe what I quite often see.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 29, 2016)

There's been an increase in young men without helmets tearing down the road on motorbikes lately.
They wear bandanas to hide their faces.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What I'm unclear about is whether or not this includes TfL roads within Lambeth (ie. most of the A-roads)



I think irf520 is right but there are pilot schemes in place on some TFL for 20mph speed limits. Could not find anything on how these pilot schemes are going. 

TfL outlines new sites for potential 20mph speed limits - Transport for London


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> There's been an increase in young men without helmets tearing down the road on motorbikes lately.
> They wear bandanas to hide their faces.


Yes I've noticed this, they're often also on rally bikes not road bikes so no number plates for them to be traced


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

irf520 said:


> I wouldn't have thought so. 40mph I could easily believe. 60mph is ridiculously fast.
> It won't include those. In other boroughs with blanket 20mph limits the TFL roads are still 30mph.



I find this so confusing, with my driver hat on I tend to travel most places at 20 mph anyway but there are many roads that it's unclear whether you're supposed to be doing 20 or 30, CHL towards Camberwell is an example it seems to change a few times so consequently most people just do 30


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I find this so confusing, with my driver hat on I tend to travel most places at 20 mph anyway but there are many roads that it's unclear whether you're supposed to be doing 20 or 30, CHL towards Camberwell is an example it seems to change a few times so consequently most people just do 30



It is confusing. That's why it'll be better when it's 20mph everywhere.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 1, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Yes I've noticed this, they're often also on rally bikes not road bikes so no number plates for them to be traced


Yes, I suspect some are related to crime.  But there are also some regulars so maybe some a local kid got a new one.  I remember the excitement when my first boyfriend got a car.


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm really lucky I don't usually have to do it but the last few days been getting on the train from LJ into town around 8am and it is so packed you have to breathe in, people get left standing on the platform because there's just no room at all. What's going to happen when all these new flats get built here & hundreds more commuters move in?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2016)

During the planning process for the higgs development they claimed the impact would be negligible but I was not very convinced by their workings.

When we get the new trains in a couple of years they will have a higher capacity on account of having more standing room. But I suspect that extra capacity will be quickly filled up.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm really lucky I don't usually have to do it but the last few days been getting on the train from LJ into town around 8am and it is so packed you have to breathe in, people get left standing on the platform because there's just no room at all. What's going to happen when all these new flats get built here & hundreds more commuters move in?


I think they'll have to reconsider the service on the Wimbledon Loop. The number of trains is limited by the need to cross over the Thameslink main line outside Blackfriars. If Loop trains terminated at Blackfriars, they'd be able to double the number of trains per hour, but you'd have to change at Blackfriars for destinations further North.

This was going to happen a few years ago, but there was sufficient local opposition to get the plans shelved. As a result, Catford Ashford and Wimbledon trains all cross over each other in the station throat and capacity is limited.

The thameslink main line is about to get a massive capacity upgrade with new 12-car trains running 24 per hour through the tunnel. When that's up and running, I wouldn't mind chingin at Clackfriars if it meant having breathing room on my Loop train.


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2016)

Most people seem to get off at Blackfriars as it is, after that you can breathe (and, in my case the other day, move enough to pull your coat out from where it was stuck in the closing doors all the way from LJ).


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I think they'll have to reconsider the service on the Wimbledon Loop. The number of trains is limited by the need to cross over the Thameslink main line outside Blackfriars. If Loop trains terminated at Blackfriars, they'd be able to double the number of trains per hour, but you'd have to change at Blackfriars for destinations further North.
> 
> This was going to happen a few years ago, but there was sufficient local opposition to get the plans shelved. As a result, Catford Ashford and Wimbledon trains all cross over each other in the station throat and capacity is limited.
> 
> The thameslink main line is about to get a massive capacity upgrade with new 12-car trains running 24 per hour through the tunnel. When that's up and running, I wouldn't mind chingin at Clackfriars if it meant having breathing room on my Loop train.


I agree that having a more frequent service is a higher priority than having through trains into the core and I think the campaign to preserve those a couple of years ago was a mistake.

It's not just the crossing of services at Backfriars that makes the Wimbledon loop problematic though; there are complicated crossings at Herne Hill and Tulse Hill too for example.


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2016)

The platform has this going on inside at the moment - until 20th, a series of talks and events. Plus fairy lights, and soup. 

Their website is here Survive or Thrive? with WE TAKE UP SPACE


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 10, 2016)

I often wonder if they have any idea how many people use the station as it's rare that people touch in with their Oyster card.


----------



## Beasley (Mar 10, 2016)

Crispy said:


> If Loop trains terminated at Blackfriars, they'd be able to double the number of trains per hour, but you'd have to change at Blackfriars for destinations further North.



I understand that four Thameslink main line trains are presently passing through Loughborough Junction in each direction without stopping - diverted due to works at London Bridge to be completed in early 2018. This suggests there may be capacity for more trains from the Wimbledon loop line to Blackfriars when the main line trains are back to normal.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I often wonder if they have any idea how many people use the station as it's rare that people touch in with their Oyster card.


I've often felt like this. Off peak LJ - Elephant or places like Haydons Road is pretty much a free ride to those who wish to avoid paying.
There also must be a way round the barriers at Victoria - many people don't touch in on Brixton BR Station Victoria bound.

Funnily enough Network Rail are not planning any "access improvements" of any kind in conjunction with their Arch refurbishment operations!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2016)

Some people not touching in probably have weekly or monthly travelcards.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Some people not touching in probably have weekly or monthly travelcards.


You mean cards which work only on British Rail and not the Oysterised London Underground?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2016)

You can still use paper tickets on the underground can't you?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You can still use paper tickets on the underground can't you?


I suppose you must be able to. I don't have to think about it at 60+


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a monthly and rarely touch in on the overground lines.  There's generally not enough of them and the queue/pile up is off putting.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I have a monthly and rarely touch in on the overground lines.  There's generally not enough of them and the queue/pile up is off putting.


Can you put a monthly on an oyster card now?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Can you put a monthly on an oyster card now?


You can.  My partner gets a 2/5 zone monthly pass on oyster.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 11, 2016)

You need to pay online or at a tube station.  I've been doing this for years.  Opps.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 11, 2016)

So if you've got a Z1&2 monthly on an oyster, and you don't touch in at LJ but then touch out at Farringdon, say, doesn't it suspect you of having started your journey in Zone 6 and therefore outside of your zones, like what happens on Oyster PAYG?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 11, 2016)

That's correct.  Sometimes I only touch in on one end or it can't be read for whatever reason and it presumes that I have travelled within the scope of the travel card.  However, that's with my journey history.  You give a fair bit of info when you register so it's all computer based I'd imagine.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2016)

What the blooming 'eck are these things being built outside Loughborough Farm?


----------



## bimble (Mar 12, 2016)

I THINK they will be vertical planters, like mini living wall type things? Hope so anyway.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2016)

editor said:


> What the blooming 'eck are these things being built outside Loughborough Farm?
> 
> View attachment 84588



I wondered that as well. They look like coffins. A bit morbid.

Attempt by LJAG to make the farm look more inviting?


----------



## bimble (Mar 14, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I wondered that as well. They look like coffins. A bit morbid.
> 
> Attempt by LJAG to make the farm look more inviting?


Yep, spikey standup coffins, not a very good look so far.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

I would say it's a stylised picket fence motif.

It has been there for several weeks, anyway.

An answer to the question about what it is could perhaps have been obtained by asking the person pictured working on it in the photo. Of course it's more fun to ask for speculation from people off the internet.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2016)

By the way regarding the Co-op.

I am becoming increasingly underwhelmed by their reduced-price offerings. It used to be that if something had an orange sticker on it in te co-op, you would be looking at a significant price reduction.

Now they seem to be going the way of Tesco etc, where something will be reduced from 2.99 to, say, 2.79 to try and trick people who don't think these things through into buying something they don't particular want but which they think is some kind of bargain. If the original price is 2.99 then it needs to be reduced to something like 1.99 or less. Otherwise it's just timewasting.


----------



## bimble (Mar 14, 2016)

teuchter said:


> By the way regarding the Co-op.
> 
> I am becoming increasingly underwhelmed by their reduced-price offerings. It used to be that if something had an orange sticker on it in te co-op, you would be looking at a significant price reduction.
> 
> Now they seem to be going the way of Tesco etc, where something will be reduced from 2.99 to, say, 2.79 to try and trick people who don't think these things through into buying something they don't particular want but which they think is some kind of bargain. If the original price is 2.99 then it needs to be reduced to something like 1.99 or less. Otherwise it's just timewasting.


I put the last available bag of tangerine/ clementines in my basket the other day, got to the till and the woman said sorry can't sell those to you they're yesterday's. I asked if they were going in the bin she said yes. I asked if I could have them then, instead, she said no. What a world.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 15, 2016)

bimble said:


> I put the last available bag of tangerine/ clementines in my basket the other day, got to the till and the woman said sorry can't sell those to you they're yesterday's. I asked if they were going in the bin she said yes. I asked if I could have them then, instead, she said no. What a world.



It does make a pleasant change from Nisa, however, who positively encourage you to buy hopelessly out of date food, and when you complain, tell you to fuck off out of here. Which I have done. To the Co-Op


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 15, 2016)

teuchter said:


> By the way regarding the Co-op.
> 
> I am becoming increasingly underwhelmed by their reduced-price offerings. It used to be that if something had an orange sticker on it in te co-op, you would be looking at a significant price reduction.
> 
> Now they seem to be going the way of Tesco etc, where something will be reduced from 2.99 to, say, 2.79 to try and trick people who don't think these things through into buying something they don't particular want but which they think is some kind of bargain. If the original price is 2.99 then it needs to be reduced to something like 1.99 or less. Otherwise it's just timewasting.


I got a reduced price leg of lamb for £4 in there about 6 weeks ago. A one off, judging by recent piss poor orange sticker discounts.

Has the Nisa changed ownership recently? Definitely a different set of faces manning the tills. You can't argue with £1.79 for 4 magnums (almond or classic).


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 15, 2016)

There was a woman serving the other day.  Never seen that before.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 18, 2016)

Does anyone know what's going on with the Save More store? Has it shut down? I've not seen it open for ages


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 18, 2016)

buildings on south-east corner of loughborough/CHL junction being squatted - not sure how long they've been there
i heard some very pleasant vibes rising up to the train platform this morning, makes a change
good luck to them


----------



## bimble (Mar 18, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> buildings on south-east corner of loughborough/CHL junction being squatted - not sure how long they've been there
> i heard some very pleasant vibes rising up to the train platform this morning, makes a change
> good luck to them


Which bit.. You sure it wasn't church singing you heard?


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 18, 2016)

bimble said:


> Which bit.. You sure it wasn't church singing you heard?


Definitely not church singing. Behind where Sunshine Arts and "Furniture Warehouse" bed place are.
Banner up, bonfire going, sound system - good times.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 18, 2016)

You mean corner of CHL/Hinton Rd, not loughborough Rd.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 18, 2016)

yes sorry


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Does anyone know what's going on with the Save More store? Has it shut down? I've not seen it open for ages


It was open the other day. I think it lost it's license so does not open late.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I would say it's a stylised picket fence motif.
> 
> It has been there for several weeks, anyway.
> 
> An answer to the question about what it is could perhaps have been obtained by asking the person pictured working on it in the photo. Of course it's more fun to ask for speculation from people off the internet.



You such a sourpuss at times.


----------



## bimble (Mar 20, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Definitely not church singing. Behind where Sunshine Arts and "Furniture Warehouse" bed place are.
> Banner up, bonfire going, sound system - good times.


Spotted a poster up today, from the squatters, explaining why they are there, what they are doing etc - it's just a piece of paper stuck to the phonebooth near tescos.

References to the Lj masterplan, the road closures etc - looks like local people, or at least people with a lot of local knowledge. Good.

It has a website written on it but I can't find the page - says http:/focuslj.wordpress.com  ?


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> It has a website written on it but I can't find the page - says http:/focuslj.wordpress.com ?


glad it's not just me, i couldn't find it either


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2016)

I saw someone going in earlier via a key-on-string system.

But I also noticed one of the buildings on the higgs site looks like it's also been squatted. The older one facing onto herne hill road, just to the right of the entrance. Good luck to them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2016)

Also, I noticed the foundations seem to have been laid on the previously vacant site on the NE corner of the loughborough rd/CHL junction.


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2016)

This in the inbox today. Meeting on 19th April, the idea seems to be to form a local 'think tank' on youth crime. 
It's another initiative from the new Vassal & Coldharbour Forum, I don't know who they are but they seem to be very active and successfully receiving various grants: Tackling youth crime


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> This in the inbox today. Meeting on 19th April, the idea seems to be to form a local 'think tank' on youth crime.
> It's another initiative from the new Vassal & Coldharbour Forum, I don't know who they are but they seem to be very active and successfully receiving various grants: Tackling youth crime


Seems to be connected to The London Community Foundation which have in the past funded both LJAG and LETRA.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be connected to The London Community Foundation which have in the past funded both LJAG and LETRA.



LCF has given grants to this street as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> This in the inbox today. Meeting on 19th April, the idea seems to be to form a local 'think tank' on youth crime.
> It's another initiative from the new Vassal & Coldharbour Forum, I don't know who they are but they seem to be very active and successfully receiving various grants: Tackling youth crime



I think this is different group "Big Local North Brixton"

A lot of Lottery money gone into this.

Big Local are in other parts of country as well.

Not clear to me what there politics are. A lot of wooly stuff about community in quick look at this. Trying to hard to be non political in the doc.

I now remember I did bump into one of there workers a while back. Nothing really wrong with it. Seemed to have money to give away grants for good works.

But the major underlying problem is inequality. Lottery money is not going to alter this.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2016)

Meanwhile, the playground on Gordon Grove has been quietly shut, for some weeks now,with boards up saying 'vacant property being protected by such and such security company'.
I feel terrible about not having put some time into this yet - but to be honest also a sort of despair about the chances of a good outcome, as in anything happening there apart from a block of flats. The whole thing is heartsinking.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Meanwhile, the playground on Gordon Grove has been quietly shut, for some weeks now,with boards up saying 'vacant property being protected by such and such security company'.
> I feel terrible about not having put some time into this yet - but to be honest also a sort of despair about the chances of a good outcome, as in anything happening there apart from a block of flats. The whole thing is heartsinking.



Has the land already been sold? If it's protected by a security company, maybe it has been.


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Has the land already been sold? If it's protected by a security company, maybe it has been.


i don't know. would not be surprised.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2016)

irf520 said:


> Has the land already been sold? If it's protected by a security company, maybe it has been.



No. Its been coming up as an issue at the LJ Neighbourhood planning meetings.( I have posted up previously about this).

Meeting coming up next week. Will put up details.

I do not think its going to be sold off at the moment. Council are still deciding the LJ masterplan. But its under threat imo as asset to be "regenerated" by Council and a "partner" (ie developer).

The Council will I think argue that new homes are needed. ( These will be mainly private with possibility of some so called affordable. ) And that any money gained from this site will be put into for example new youth centre.The Council line will be that the Tories are cutting there money and this is only way to get some funds for LJ.

My opinion is that its selling off the "family silver" and should be resisted.

Its come up at the meetings and the Council know that its contentious issue. Council are very touchy when asked about.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2016)

LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 30 March at 8pm

info for LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum meeting next Wednesday and minutes of last meeting.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2016)

From  the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum minutes:



> 8.
> Loughborough Junction Masterplan.
> TR updated the meeting on progress with the LJ Masterplan. The draft was now ready and there
> would be consultation at Sunshine International Arts and the Loughborough Centre;* looking at the
> ...



So the next time to make ones voice heard on the Adventure playground site is then.


----------



## bimble (Mar 24, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> From  the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> So the next time to make ones voice heard on the Adventure playground site is then.


Did anyone ask why the playground is 'now closed'?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm surprised no-one's talking about the newly arrived travellers' site that has appeared on the Higgs estate. This is about as un-gentrification as it can get.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> Did anyone ask why the playground is 'now closed'?



No. Its difficult enough to bring the issue up with officers as it is. Council get defensive when asked about things like this. I wish more people would turn up to complain about these kinds of things. 

Hundreds turn up to go on about there cars. But when it comes to Minet library, the demo on the Housing Bill and what the Council have planned for the land they own in LJ people do not turn up.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> No. Its difficult enough to bring the issue up with officers as it is. Council get defensive when asked about things like this. I wish more people would turn up to complain about these kinds of things.
> 
> Hundreds turn up to go on about there cars. But when it comes to Minet library, the demo on the Housing Bill and what the Council have planned for the land they own in LJ people do not turn up.



That's because they either don't know about it or think they aren't directly affected. The road thing pretty much went under the radar until people were confronted with no entry signs/roadblocks/camera cars.
Most people are too busy with their own lives to spend time keeping tabs on what the council have got up their sleeves. This is the real problem - the council have months/years to come up with these schemes and hardly anyone pays any attention until it's too late.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2016)

irf520 said:


> That's because they either don't know about it or think they aren't directly affected. The road thing pretty much went under the radar until people were confronted with no entry signs/roadblocks/camera cars.
> Most people are too busy with their own lives to spend time keeping tabs on what the council have got up their sleeves. This is the real problem - the council have months/years to come up with these schemes and hardly anyone pays any attention until it's too late.


Do you not think that local government has broken down though since the cabinet system came in? (maybe 15 years ago).

It used to be the job of local councillors to inform and consult their constituents. Now local councillors don't really seem to haver a role - unless there is an almighty row blowing up.

At least in Lambeth back in the days of various committees (Amenity Services/Environmental Services/Housing etc) ward councillors had the right to address these committees, even if they were not a committee member. Added to that local people also had the right to address the committees.

Under the current system it seems to me the name of the game is for officers to cook up proposals and the cabinet to steamroller them through - fully formed and unmodified.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 27, 2016)

irf520 said:


> That's because they either don't know about it or think they aren't directly affected. The road thing pretty much went under the radar until people were confronted with no entry signs/roadblocks/camera cars.
> Most people are too busy with their own lives to spend time keeping tabs on what the council have got up their sleeves. This is the real problem - the council have months/years to come up with these schemes and hardly anyone pays any attention until it's too late.



The library issue has been in all the local news for a long time.

I am busy as well. I find it difficult to take part but I do try.

You have two different arguments here. They do not think it will affect them and people hardly pay attention.

You would have opposed any proposals re car use however much planned above the "radar". So I know your position. You have got what you want. Any "improvements" to LJ have been ditched. Only a few cosmetics will happen. A few new paving stones. So the status quo will remain- cars first, pedestrians/ cyclist a poor second. 

My question is why do people get angry enough about reducing car usage to turn up to meetings when this is an area of low ownership of cars. Yet on issues that directly affect them they do not- housing, libraries, adventure playgrounds.

On the car issue its getting worse in central London. Even the Evening Standard reckons something needs to be done.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The library issue has been in all the local news for a long time.
> I am busy as well. I find it difficult to take part but I do try.



Then you are the exception.



Gramsci said:


> You would have opposed any proposals re car use however much planned above the "radar". So I know your position. You have got what you want. Any "improvements" to LJ have been ditched. Only a few cosmetics will happen. A few new paving stones. So the status quo will remain- cars first, pedestrians/ cyclist a poor second.



Yes I would have opposed it. I got what I wanted, yes. Nothing. That's what I wanted. I wasn't asking for anything other than to be left alone.



Gramsci said:


> My question is why do people get angry enough about reducing car usage to turn up to meetings when this is an area of low ownership of cars.



Just because someone doesn't own a car doesn't mean they won't be affected by anti-car measures. What about elderly, disabled or housebound people who would see less of their relatives or carers if the latter were unable to drive there or were forced to sit in a long traffic jam every time? My mum pretty much wouldn't leave the house if people couldn't drive there to take her places.



Gramsci said:


> Yet on issues that directly affect them they do not- housing, libraries, adventure playgrounds.



I don't really know why people don't get more wound up, certainly about housing.



Gramsci said:


> On the car issue its getting worse in central London. Even the Evening Standard reckons something needs to be done.



"Something must be done." The phrase sends a chill down my spine. It's usually the harbinger of a monumental fuck up.
It's hardly surprising things are getting worse when everywhere you look roads are being dug up, narrowed and micromanaged with more and more traffic lights.
Look at what they've done to elephant & castle. As far as I can see they've made things worse for pretty much everyone. Certainly for pedestrians, who now have to run the gauntlet of crossing the road at street level instead of using the pedestrian subways. And now they're planning on implementing the same mad scheme at Old Street, Highbury Corner and Archway. Except it'll be even worse, especially at Archway since the roads are narrower and there are buildings in the middle so they can't widen into the middle like they did at E&C.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2016)

We're back to the nonsense about how those who can't drive, like the elderly and disabled, must be protected from attempts to reduce car dependency, and how we must increase space for cars on the roads so as to reduce congestion 

Oh and the response to gauntlet-esque road traffic is so obviously to do nothing about the traffic and force the pedestrians into an underground maze with steps at each end.

Welcome to the 1960s everyone!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2016)

irf520 said:


> "Something must be done." The phrase sends a chill down my spine. It's usually the harbinger of a monumental fuck up.
> It's hardly surprising things are getting worse when everywhere you look roads are being dug up, narrowed and micromanaged with more and more traffic lights.
> Look at what they've done to elephant & castle. As far as I can see they've made things worse for pretty much everyone. Certainly for pedestrians, who now have to run the gauntlet of crossing the road at street level instead of using the pedestrian subways. And now they're planning on implementing the same mad scheme at Old Street, Highbury Corner and Archway. Except it'll be even worse, especially at Archway since the roads are narrower and there are buildings in the middle so they can't widen into the middle like they did at E&C.



teuchter dealt with some of this.

Elephant & Castle is not finished yet so I dont see how you can comment on that.

Things are getting worse as congestion charge now longer works and increase in population of London is leading to greater pressure on transport. Its also increasing pollution. 

You have no answers to that as all you want is to be left alone ( with your car). 

As for LJ the promised new consultation is no better than the last one. As I have already posted. Its a farce. Council would have been better to say car drivers have won we are now changing our policy to put them first. They are not doing this. They are pretending to say they have the original one of pedestrians, cycling and buses first but doing the opposite.

Also posters here were going on about how they did not want this scheme but wanted a different one that reduced traffic. Thats all be shown to be meaningless. It was a tactic to make those who supported the scheme or would give it a chance look unreasonable. Those here who opposed the LJ scheme never wanted a different one in reality. As was shown by LJ Madness opposing mild measure to slow down traffic around LJ at the one and only recent meeting I went to as I accidentally got the time for it- I never got invite to next one despite leaving my email. The new consultation meetings on "improvements" are invite only. Hardly a step forward in consultation. But I dont see those who opposed the original scheme complaining.

The same "mad scheme" at Old street looks good to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> We're back to the nonsense about how those who can't drive, like the elderly and disabled, must be protected from attempts to reduce car dependency, and how we must increase space for cars on the roads so as to reduce congestion
> 
> Oh and the response to gauntlet-esque road traffic is so obviously to do nothing about the traffic and force the pedestrians into an underground maze with steps at each end.
> 
> Welcome to the 1960s everyone!



Annoys me that those who want to be "left alone" with there cars use the line of being concerned about the disadvantaged. Its just self serving.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2016)

*Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 30 March at 8pm at the Woolley House undercroft meeting room.*

Agenda, minutes etc here:

LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 30 March at 8pm


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 3, 2016)

I bought a bike in Harbour Cycles today.  Mark helped me out and he was friendly, knowledgable and helpful.
Just over £100, not a bad price.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> Did anyone ask why the playground is 'now closed'?


red leader to bimble come in bimble


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd never noticed this new cop shop-lite in L Junc before...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 6, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd never noticed this new cop shop-lite in L Junc before...
> 
> View attachment 85435



Is this the one that used to be the Met Police battered women's refuge? If so, it's been a police station place for a few years, but it's clearly been rebranded.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 6, 2016)

Travellers have been moved on from the Higgs site, according to my view from the train.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2016)

Good to see squatters are still around. Took this on day of library march and they are still there.










for those who don’t know- Olive Morris


----------



## stdP (Apr 18, 2016)

Crispy said:


> The thameslink main line is about to get a massive capacity upgrade with new 12-car trains running 24 per hour through the tunnel. When that's up and running, I wouldn't mind chingin at Clackfriars if it meant having breathing room on my Loop train.



Slight necrobump but given my journey in this morning I felt compelled to reply...

The 12-car upgrade thing has been floated for years as the answer to the thameslink's rampant capacity problem, but as I understood it it was only the Bedford/Blackfriars/Brighton and London Bridge routes that were getting the 12-car platforms; all of the trains on the sutton/wimbledon loop were still going to be limited to 8. Has something changed...? From wikipedia:



> Those from Elephant & Castle southwards on the Thameslink suburban (Wimbledon/Sutton) loop, and on the Catford loop line towards Sevenoaks, will likewise remain 8-car stations.



The vast bulk of the commuters currently cramming themselves into the thameslink from the wimbleton loop won't have access to any of the 12-car stations so I think this'll only turn stations like elephant into less of a scrum... but I somehow doubt it. Been taking these trains for over a decade now and all they ever get is worse. If anything they've actually reduced the number of trains going through my station (TUH) during rush hour.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2016)

No, nothing's changed.

But when the 12-cars do come, it'll mean more space on tunnel-bound trains at bfriars. It would make terminating the loop trains more palatable because you'd only add a few minutes onto the journey, whilst doubling the frequency.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2016)

We'll not be getting 12-car trains on the Loop but we will be getting the new trains - they'll still be 8 coaches max but are supposed to have a higher capacity. This is mainly achieved by having fewer seats (reduced to something like 75% of current) and more standing space (as far as I can make out, something like twice as much as at present).

They'll appear on the main line services first - I think we get them in 2018. But you can see them already as they are doing testing runs on them, which are now passing along the line between Blackfriars and Tulse Hill quite frequently.


----------



## stdP (Apr 18, 2016)

Not sure how much time at the blackfriars bottleneck would be saved just by terminating some or all of the wimbelton loop trains there... by my reckoning it's "only" about 30% of the people on my train who disembark permanently at blackfriars so that's still a helluva lot of commuter churn if they expect half the south-west to get off one train and then spread out evenly on an adjacent platform to board the next train in 10 5 1 Arrived Arrived Arrived Delayed minutes.

Similarly, the 12-car Brighton trains I've seen still seem to have plenty of people standing up on them. I don't see anything that makes me think a doubling in train frequency is in the pipeline or even possible <source: I've played a lot of OpenTTD > but then I've probably not been following it that closely.

Yup I've seen quite a few of the new rolling stock trundling past at TUH. Hurrah for more standing space, I don't know why they don't just get rid of all the seats completely. If they'd just get rid of the stupid pantograph people would be able to sit on the roof too...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 18, 2016)

The tunnel-bound frequency *is *going to more or less double. I'm looking at the current train times for today's rush hour and there are 13 trains through the tunnel in any 1 hour period. After the upgrades, there will be 24.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes, the tunnel frequency will double to something that's basically like the Underground - just turn up and go.

Of course, the real frequency for people travelling to destinations outwith the core will be lower because those 24tph fan out to various destinations at each end, but for the purposes of people coming off the Wimbledon Loop and carrying on to destinations within London, it will be a tube-like frequency and I agree with Crispy that it would be preferable to change at Blackfriars if it made the Loop service more reliable.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2016)

stdP said:


> I don't see anything that makes me think a doubling in train frequency is in the pipeline or even possible



Signalling the Thameslink Programme

The re-signalling is a major project. They've even pretty much invented a new type of signal ("POSA") which allows drivers to continue at slow speed past red lights in the event of certain faults in the system which previously woud mean everything having to come to a halt.


----------



## Winot (Apr 18, 2016)

Is there something about the Loughborough Junction area that particularly attracts railway enthusiasts?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> Is there something about the Loughborough Junction area that particularly attracts railway enthusiasts?


The railways?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> Is there something about the Loughborough Junction area that particularly attracts railway enthusiasts?



That and jobs are located in central London. 

Reminds me I was chatting to one of the people who volunteer for the much maligned Loughborough Farm. He was into "Green" politics. 

Made the point that the problem with the transport system, including the new cycle highways, is that its about getting people to work in central London. His view was that work need to be changed so that its local. 

All the efforts to increase trains is about getting people to work. Its not really about making life more pleasant for us. Its about helping business.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

Another way to reduce this transport problem is to get rid of work. At the demo on Sat there was a "No Jobs Bloc". 



> Instead, we will be highlighting four alternatives:
> 
> 1. FULL AUTOMATION of the economy. Massive public investment in developing technologies to replace human labour.
> 2. REDUCTION OF WORKING WEEK - to 21 hours or less
> ...



All the ingenuity, organisation and labour thats into going to increasing the number of trains that can be used on the railway network could be put into doing the above. Im not being facetious here. If one looks at it its a tremendous achievement to to run a railway network. Its done as a collective process that involves a lot of people working together.Its just a pity its not under our control.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2016)

Is that real? Sounds like a Chris Morris sketch


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Is that real? Sounds like a Chris Morris sketch



You pop up on these boards to me your one line not funny comments.

Just fuck off.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2016)

Bit touchy. Guess it is real then


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Bit touchy. Guess it is real then



You are what you user name is- Spam. Like the emails that end up in my spam inbox. You add nothing to these boards.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2016)

Cool story bro


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Cool story bro



Just proved my point.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2016)

Yup. You're winning


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Yup. You're winning



Its not about "winning". I mean it. You are what your user name is Spam.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 19, 2016)

So you think those 4 alternatives will sort out the transport issues London faces?


----------



## leanderman (Apr 19, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Is that real? Sounds like a Chris Morris sketch



No. It was beyond satire


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2016)

The idea that technology should allow us all to work less hard for the same quality of life is completely reasonable and it's important to think closely about why it isn't what's happening in reality.


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2016)

Does anyone know who would be best to ask about what's going on with the adventure playground on Gordon Grove?
(I mean to ask why its now closed and where we're at in the council's plan to transform it into a block of flats)?
I've written an email to the council lady who was there at the meeting months ago, and CCd fluid the architects but no luck so far. Any ideas?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The idea that technology should allow us all to work less hard for the same quality of life is completely reasonable and it's important to think closely about why it isn't what's happening in reality.


I've got  book called "World out of Work" published at the height of the Thatcher unemployment boom in 1983. The general thesis was exactly this - technology meant we could all work much less, and share the work out.

Clearly the No Jobs Bloc are reviving this approach. I hope they have more luck this time. Although I have for a lot of my life participated in the wage-slave system in order to pay a mortgage etc there has to be a better way or organising economic activity than force - fear of getting behind on the payments, and also demonising people who are economically "inactive".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I've got  book called "World out of Work" published at the height of the Thatcher unemployment boom in 1983. The general thesis was exactly this - technology meant we could all work much less, and share the work out.
> 
> Clearly the No Jobs Bloc are reviving this approach. I hope they have more luck this time. Although I have for a lot of my life participated in the wage-slave system in order to pay a mortgage etc there has to be a better way or organising economic activity than force - fear of getting behind on the payments, and also demonising people who are economically "inactive".


It will be interesting to see how the "citizen wage" experiments in places like the Netherlands, Finland and Canada go. That seems the first practical step towards a system where no-one's forced to work.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2016)

.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It will be interesting to see how the "citizen wage" experiments in places like the Netherlands, Finland and Canada go. That seems the first practical step towards a system where no-one's forced to work.


Be wary. It's also the first practical step towards a system where nobody is guaranteed any state benefits or services, instead having to purchase healthcare etc. on the open market. It's the ultimate in low-bureaucracy benefits.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Be wary. It's also the first practical step towards a system where nobody is guaranteed any state benefits or services, instead having to purchase healthcare etc. on the open market. It's the ultimate in low-bureaucracy benefits.


I felt like that in 1989 when I temporarily joined the Greens, after the Lib-SDP merger. But the Citizen Wage is still on the table, and I am glad it will be tried out, albeit not in UK as of now.

But the present system seems as bizarre and oppressive as it is possible to get. Unchecked handouts to those in work whose dependants are resident abroad, people with cancer being forced to grovel to ATOS to save their disability benefits.

Frankly the state-run system is getting as much of a casino operation as private provision would be (not that I'm advocating private provision).


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It will be interesting to see how the "citizen wage" experiments in places like the Netherlands, Finland and Canada go. That seems the first practical step towards a system where no-one's forced to work.



We currently live in a system where no one is forced to work. But I don't think that's what you mean. Do you mean 'a system where no-one's force to work and don't get a hard time from the government (and society) for not doing so'?


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It will be interesting to see how the "citizen wage" experiments in places like the Netherlands, Finland and Canada go. That seems the first practical step towards a system where no-one's forced to work.


And the Swiss are having a referendum in June on whether or not to pay every adult about £1,700 per month. .
This was interesting, in Graun the other day: Should we scrap benefits and pay everyone £100 a week?


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The general thesis was exactly this - technology meant we could all work much less, and share the work out.


It was actually Churchill in the 1950s who first popularised this theory, believing that technological production-line advances (and military disarmament) would "give the working man what he's never had – leisure. Four days' work and then three days' fun". If only he knew!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2016)

goldengraham said:


> It was actually Churchill in the 1950s who first popularised this theory, believing that technological production-line advances (and military disarmament) would "give the working man what he's never had – leisure. Four days' work and then three days' fun". If only he knew!



Also Keynes thought the working week would be reduced.


----------



## ringo (Apr 21, 2016)

goldengraham said:


> It was actually Churchill in the 1950s who first popularised this theory, believing that technological production-line advances (and military disarmament) would "give the working man what he's never had – leisure. Four days' work and then three days' fun". If only he knew!



^ That idea was old when they drew the curtain on the paleolithic


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> We currently live in a system where no one is forced to work. But I don't think that's what you mean. Do you mean 'a system where no-one's force to work and don't get a hard time from the government (and society) for not doing so'?


I guess I mean "a system where no-one's forced to work in order to have a comfortable life and financial security".


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> Does anyone know who would be best to ask about what's going on with the adventure playground on Gordon Grove?
> (I mean to ask why its now closed and where we're at in the council's plan to transform it into a block of flats)?
> I've written an email to the council lady who was there at the meeting months ago, and CCd fluid the architects but no luck so far. Any ideas?



The next LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum is Wednesday.

Doubtless the Adventure playground will come up again. The minutes do not say much about but is was asked about at last meeting.

As much as I can get sense out of officers is that there is no decision to flog it off to a developer. But then there is roundabout talk of how money is needed for new youth centre and this is the way to get it. But of course no decision has been made.

The Masterplan consultation is still being disputed at the meetings re support for getting rid of the playground site. Council keep saying they are going back to Fluid to see what was actually said at the tables.

So only way to find out and ask is at these meetings.


----------



## bimble (Apr 23, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The next LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum is Wednesday.
> 
> Doubtless the Adventure playground will come up again. The minutes do not say much about but is was asked about at last meeting.
> 
> ...



ok thanks will come to wednesday's meeting. 
I did receive this email from councillor jane Pickard (Cabinet Member for Children and Families) the woman who attended the ,meeting at the playground months back: 

"As you say, the organisation running the playground unfortunately decided to close it only a week or two after our meeting there. As I understand it, the whole thing is still part of the discussions regarding the regeneration of the area. I've not heard any more, but ideally we would like to see the Marcus Lipton youth club rebuilt and provide some play space for younger children as well as its historic provision for older young people. Whether that would be enclosed, as an APG, or open, depends on what money can be raised and other provision in the area.
I understand officers and the Young Lambeth Co-op are in discussions with Marcus Lipton about this, but I am not up to date on it. I'll try to find out where we are and let you know. "


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> We currently live in a system where no one is forced to work. But I don't think that's what you mean. Do you mean 'a system where no-one's force to work and don't get a hard time from the government (and society) for not doing so'?



I don’t agree we live in a system where no one is forced to work. A look at the politics pages on Urban shows the hard time people get who are on benefits.

The issue is what work is really necessary for society to function and how working week can be reduced to the minimum.

When I talk to people no one I know really wants to work the hours they do just to pay the bills. Or not as a lot of people really struggle on the pittance they get. Which is what the reality of work for most people. When I talk to people most say they would like working day/ week to be reduced. They would also like a living wage.

The "citizen wage" is an interesting one as it brings into question the compulsion to work. The reality of the society we live in is that people are free in a formal sense to sell there labour. But that in practise for most people they have little control over there labour. In Marxist sense our ability to labour is a commodity, of a special kind, that is to be bought and sold. The idea of a "citizen wage" is a move away from that.  Its a reformist measure but an interesting one. The other proposal is reducing the working day to six hours ( 30 hour week) with no loss of earnings. Its all possible.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 25, 2016)

2 bedroom flat in Fiveways....... yours for £800k
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-41494560.html
developers dream


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> 2 bedroom flat in Fiveways....... yours for £800k
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-41494560.html
> developers dream



"investment property" 

This also is a wind up:



> Brixton is a mainly residential area of London nestling within the London Borough of Lambeth.
> 
> It has a multi-ethnic community and is known for a large street market. In the past 20 years it has undergone a period of regeneration that has seen the area ‘gentrified’.
> 
> Many wealthy middle-class people now call the area home – drawn to its bohemian arts scene and proximity to the city and West End.



Like the way it say *wealthy* middle class. 

Makes one understand why people of the Loughborough Estate get wary of any improvements to the area.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> "investment property"


Quite likely this is a Right to Buy property. 

It looks very like the place is on Fiveways Road, and most of the houses from Loughborough Road up to Gresham Road were CPO'd back in the 1950s/60s prior to building the Angell Town Estate. Those that were not demolished to build new dwellings were let out as council flats after subdivision, or leased to housing associations for social rent.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Quite likely this is a Right to Buy property.
> 
> It looks very like the place is on Fiveways Road, and most of the houses from Loughborough Road up to Gresham Road were CPO'd back in the 1950s/60s prior to building the Angell Town Estate. Those that were not demolished to build new dwellings were let out as council flats after subdivision, or leased to housing associations for social rent.



I think you could be right on that. A fair amount of Council owned street property around LJ.

I wonder if this kind of property will be affected by Tory proposals to sell off so called high value properties when they become vacant.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I think you could be right on that. A fair amount of Council owned street property around LJ.
> 
> I wonder if this kind of property will be affected by Tory proposals to sell off so called high value properties when they become vacant.


Not sure what the threshold is - but going on the Rightmove photos it is definitely not vacant.

I found a chart in this document taking its figures from Tory policy proposals issued immediately before the election:
http://www.cih.org/resources/PDF/Policy free download pdfs/Selling off the stock - final.pdf

That suggests that a 2 bedroom flat of £400,000 is high enough to be "high value" so this one is well within.


----------



## LadyV (Apr 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> 2 bedroom flat in Fiveways....... yours for £800k
> http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-41494560.html
> developers dream


WTF? £800K? Are they smoking crack or something? I get the development opportunities and all but seriously?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2016)

LadyV said:


> WTF? £800K? Are they smoking crack or something? I get the development opportunities and all but seriously?


That sort of place was fetching £450,000 on Coldharbour Lane (Loughborough Conservation area section) last year.
But the one in the ad has privacy and development potential - and I don't think is in a conservation area - which means building extensions etc would be much easier to sort out. If there was scope to add a further 2 bedrooms for example I suppose could add up to £800,000.

Suggest we ask Rushy or leanderman - they know about these sort of issues. I just extrapolate or "suck it and see".


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2016)

It appears there's another flat in the basement level which would make extensions etc rather less easy to sort out. I was trying to work out if that other flat is included in which case the price would make more sense. However, the description, written badly as is the Haart way, is not very clear. If I'd paid them to advertise this for me I'd be asking for my money back.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2016)

Improvements to the 35 bus - frequency increased from every 30 mins to every 20 mins on weeknights, and on Friday/Saturday nights increased from every 12 mins to every 7-8 mins.




> From Saturday 30 April, there will be changes to bus route 35, which runs between Shoreditch and Clapham Junction. This is to meet increasing customer demand.
> The changes will be as follows:
> • Bus route 35 will now run 24 hours a day. This means that bus route N35 will no longer run
> • On weeknights, buses will now run every 20 minutes between Shoreditch and Clapham Junction
> • On Friday and Saturday nights, buses will run every 7-8 minutes between Shoreditch and Brixton and every 15 minutes between Brixton and Clapham Junction


----------



## LadyV (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Improvements to the 35 bus - frequency increased from every 30 mins to every 20 mins on weeknights, and on Friday/Saturday nights increased from every 12 mins to every 7-8 mins.


Now that is good news, the 35 is especially handy when you've caught a cheap late night flight back to Gatwick and the only trains into London are into London Bridge


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone got a power cut?  No power in Barrington Rd.


----------



## bimble (Apr 27, 2016)

Gramsci I'll be unable to attend the meeting tonight, again (doing something even less fun i promise). If anyone can report back with any news re the playground on Gordon Grove I'd be very grateful.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2016)

Looked like the squatters were being turfed out of the Higgs building earlier.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Improvements to the 35 bus - frequency increased from every 30 mins to every 20 mins on weeknights, and on Friday/Saturday nights increased from every 12 mins to every 7-8 mins.


It's gonna be the hipster express - Pop Brixton to Shoreditch Boxpark and vv.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> It's gonna be the hipster express - Pop Brixton to Shoreditch Boxpark and vv.



Do hipsters take the bus?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Do hipsters take the bus?


If they are buying properties in Brixton there is no alternative.


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 27, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Looked like the squatters were being turfed out of the Higgs building earlier.


sorry to hear that


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Gramsci I'll be unable to attend the meeting tonight, again (doing something even less fun i promise). If anyone can report back with any news re the playground on Gordon Grove I'd be very grateful.


I asked again about the contested results of the master plan about the adventure playground, Yet again this has not been followed up.

There will be more consultation on final version of master plan once it's "signed off" by planning.

I don't think we will get an answer. Will grind people down with never directly answering.

The officer who turns up to the meetings is OK. But he is Junior. I think the Council will try to fudge the issue.


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Improvements to the 35 bus - frequency increased from every 30 mins to every 20 mins on weeknights, and on Friday/Saturday nights increased from every 12 mins to every 7-8 mins.



Be good if they applied the changes to the night buses. I've waited over an hour and a half for one from the Shoreditch end to get to Camberwell.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2016)

ringo said:


> Be good if they applied the changes to the night buses. I've waited over an hour and a half for one from the Shoreditch end to get to Camberwell.


They are. Read the announcement carefully


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2016)

Crispy said:


> They are. Read the announcement carefully


Good stuff


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2016)

We just need the 45 upgraded to 24hrs too, now.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2016)

ringo said:


> Be good if they applied the changes to the night buses. I've waited over an hour and a half for one from the Shoreditch end to get to Camberwell.


Sorry about that. I have used it from  Clapham Junction to Brixton from time to time in the past few years and normally find it runs to the timetable. Of course on the CJ-Brixton bit of the route there are 2 alternative buses - 37 and 345, so maybe the 35 might be worse that my impression.


----------



## ringo (Apr 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Sorry about that. I have used it from  Clapham Junction to Brixton from time to time in the past few years and normally find it runs to the timetable. Of course on the CJ-Brixton bit of the route there are 2 alternative buses - 37 and 345, so maybe the 35 might be worse that my impression.



For years I would visit a mate in Dalston and leave very late. The journey down to Broadgate was always quick, but the wait for a 35 to where I lived on Coldharbour Lane took anything from 10 to 90 minutes. Don't live there any more, and have got old so out late so far from home with less frequency, so no idea how its changed in recent years.


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2016)

Took a few photos of Loughborough Estate. Last Friday clear day with good sunset.







The Estate looks dramatic when the sun is setting behind it.






Just finished reading Ballards novel "High Rise" and reminded of it last Friday. ( Its not the simplistic, tower blocks are bad, dystopia one might assume it would be. )






All in all a rather good piece of architecture. It grows on me. Was non plussed about it. But seeing it more and how the blocks relate to the green areas around them I like it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2016)

There seem to be regular supply problems in the Coop shop. Anyone else noticed.

In there today and the freezer was not stocked up and someone was asking for mustard. Which as he said is a basic item to have.

Still. I tried the Coop "99" fairtrade teabags ( 80 for a pound) and they are good value for the price. And I got the expensive bread for 29p. Sunday evening good time to check for priced downed bread.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2016)

Loughborough Junction Station. 1964.


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There seem to be regular supply problems in the Coop shop. Anyone else noticed.
> 
> In there today and the freezer was not stocked up and someone was asking for mustard. Which as he said is a basic item to have.
> 
> Still. I tried the Coop "99" fairtrade teabags ( 80 for a pound) and they are good value for the price. And I got the expensive bread for 29p. Sunday evening good time to check for priced downed bread.


I think this is down to the bank holiday. I went to Lidl on Monday afternoon (in Acre Lane) and it was like a tornado had hit it.

Many "offers" simply exhausted, empty packing boxes everywhere and 2 years supply of pre-packed spinach stacked against a wall instead of on sale.

By which I assume they were understaffed and not doing the normal re-stocking etc. I guess the Co-op probably hit the same problems if their weekend extends to 3 days.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2016)

Steelwork above the hoardings on the corner site now.

(nb traffic jam stretching way down Loughborough Rd)





This has appeared on wellfit rd where the tattoo place was previously.



 
Finally I'd like to congratulate whoever's responsible for this carbuncle.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Looked like the squatters were being turfed out of the Higgs building earlier.


I think I was wrong on this by the way, as this afternoon they seemed to be enjoying some beers on the roof.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 4, 2016)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 86525
> Finally I'd like to congratulate whoever's responsible for this carbuncle.



You don't like it? I think it looks nice


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> You don't like it? I think it looks nice


They've made a reasonable effort, but you can tell it's a modern building in victorian skin. The floor to floor height is too low and the ground floor windows are very strange.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 4, 2016)

True. But it's a better attempt than most


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> You don't like it? I think it looks nice



The ground floor is a complete disaster.


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The ground floor is a complete disaster.


I bet it's all bin store and bike parking.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2016)

Crispy said:


> I bet it's all bin store and bike parking.


The building across the road (built 10-15 yrs ago?) is all _car_ parking at ground floor.


----------



## CH1 (May 4, 2016)

Gramsci, Bimble
Given the frequently expressed concerns about the Co-op here, I thought I should repost something which just came through on Facebook:
_Co-operative Group AGM. Do vote, Co-operative members, and vote against motion 12. The Board want to continue paying the Labour Party (via the Co-Operative Party that pays for Labour MPs, candidates and councillors) £625,000. Well over half a million pounds. Yet they will (for the first time) allocate only £100,000 for all other political work. Vote against this party political bias and a 'party' that has achieved nothing for the cooperative movement. The motion doesn't say our Group profits fund Labour but the explanation at p. 7 does. You could also vote for an alternative to the Board backed Director Hazel Blears. She may be a good local MP, may work well on the company board but she was a Minister for years in a Labour Government that did Nothing for cooperatives. 99 years of paying for a failed political party. Let the Board back modern, specific, independent, all party and non-party campaigns not pay for the same old politicians._
People might have voting rights at the Co-op AGM

Actually I think someone should ask the Co-op is they are as dead set on "Regeneration" as their Lambeth Co-op councillors are.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci, Bimble
> Given the frequently expressed concerns about the Co-op here, I thought I should repost something which just came through on Facebook:
> _Co-operative Group AGM. Do vote, Co-operative members, and vote against motion 12. The Board want to continue paying the Labour Party (via the Co-Operative Party that pays for Labour MPs, candidates and councillors) £625,000. Well over half a million pounds. Yet they will (for the first time) allocate only £100,000 for all other political work. Vote against this party political bias and a 'party' that has achieved nothing for the cooperative movement. The motion doesn't say our Group profits fund Labour but the explanation at p. 7 does. You could also vote for an alternative to the Board backed Director Hazel Blears. She may be a good local MP, may work well on the company board but she was a Minister for years in a Labour Government that did Nothing for cooperatives. 99 years of paying for a failed political party. Let the Board back modern, specific, independent, all party and non-party campaigns not pay for the same old politicians._
> People might have voting rights at the Co-op AGM
> ...



Thanks for this. I am a Coop member. Voting rights go with membership. The membership is not a loyalty card like Tescos and other supermarkets. 

Back years ago one got a book to fill with the dividend stamps. (Remember this from my childhood. Back then in the working class neighbourhood I grew up in it was common to save up the stamps.)Now its points every time one shops there. I donate mine to there Community Fund.

The Coop and the Cooperative Party. Which is confusingly part of the Labour Party. So some Cllrs and MPs are Labour and Coop MPs/ Cllrs. The old Communist Party tried to do the same and was rejected. 

The Coop movement as represented by the "Coop" and the Cooperative Party has always been on the right of the party. One would have thought the opposite as common ownership is anathema to free market capitalism. So not surprised that Hazel Blears has leading role in it. 

And of course our Progress Coop Council is in line with this.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2016)

On this weekend: 
C.A.F.E Carnival Arts For Everyone at Loughborough Junction this weekend


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The building across the road (built 10-15 yrs ago?) is all _car_ parking at ground floor.


It's not you know, there are flats too.  I always have a nosey in when I walk past.

The new buildings have those massive bi-fold doors to the rear so I think the small windows at the front, although odd, are just for privacy.  To stop the likes of me looking in.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2016)

Yes i noticed the bifolds when i walked past earlier. 

I'm sure the small windows are indeed for privacy, or there might be a WC there. Either way, their solution for dealing with this on the street facade is a horrible one. Why go to the trouble of imitating a traditional style facade if you botch it up completely at eye level?


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2016)

"Dear people of Loughborough Junction, not only do we value you as customers but we value well designed, uplifting public space and as the custodians of the infrastructure you use every day we want to do the right thing. Therefore we have deposited this on your doorstep:

  

Lots of love, from Govia Thameslink and/or Network Rail."


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2016)

teuchter said:


> "Dear people of Loughborough Junction, not only do we value you as customers but we value well designed, uplifting public space and as the custodians of the infrastructure you use every day we want to do the right thing. Therefore we have deposited this on your doorstep:
> 
> View attachment 86605 View attachment 86606
> 
> Lots of love, from Govia Thameslink and/or Network Rail."


Does the new ticket machine do those difficult to obtains fares (such as Boundary Zone 6 to Bournemouth cheap day return)?


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2016)

I think it's the same machine as before, just in a different place.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2016)

The sad remains of the old ticket office.


----------



## Harbourite (May 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> "Dear people of Loughborough Junction, not only do we value you as customers but we value well designed, uplifting public space and as the custodians of the infrastructure you use every day we want to do the right thing. Therefore we have deposited this on your doorstep:
> 
> View attachment 86605 View attachment 86606
> 
> Lots of love, from Govia Thameslink and/or Network Rail."


it looks like a social club for daleks


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 86524
> This has appeared on wellfit rd where the tattoo place was previously.



Have you been in? Wondering if their pricing is reasonable or 'Bleu of Herne Hill'?


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

editor said:


> The sad remains of the old ticket office.View attachment 86701


teuchter has inspired me. We should propose to Network Rail that they hire out the old ticket office for a Tattoo Parlour. I am sure they are both Sui Generis, so planning ought not to be a problem.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

I've been forwarded this message about the station:


Further to my email yesterday, I have since spoken to the Station manager at Loughborough Junction.


*Firstly I confirm that the ticket office was moved down to the ground level and I'm sorry to hear that your feedback wasn't addressed. There are plans to use the vacated space as a form of retail unit with a waiting area for customers and this will be reviewed with local stakeholders before a decision is made. *

On the subject of additional seating, we are acutely aware that there is a need and apologise for any inconvenience. We are in a position where a number of stations on the route seek funding for new fixtures and every request is reviewed against its own  merit. I can only advise that the Station Manager is doing everything he can to promote the need for this provision. 

The graffiti at the station is concerning and, much like any instances on our network, needs to be addressed by Network Rail who own the infrastructure. Of course, as we lease the station, there is a responsibility for us to log any faults and I'm told this was done some time ago and is waiting for action. Sadly, this is not isolated and it is a serious issue nationally and we can only apologise for the delay in getting this sorted. 

I'm sorry that I haven't been able to provide much in the way of 'concrete' news but I assure you that everything is being done to upgrade the station for the benefit of passengers. If you do have any further questions or concerns please let me know and  I'll be happy to assist in any way I can. 

Yours sincerely


Calum Wadge
HQ Customer Relations
Govia Thameslink Railway (GTR)


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I've been forwarded this message about the station:
> 
> 
> Further to my email yesterday, I have since spoken to the Station manager at Loughborough Junction.
> ...


Presumably they will persuade some poor soul to open a coffee shop. In fact that space was a waiting room, and the staff loo behind was open to the public originally (talking pre Thameslink ie. up to 1994).


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Presumably they will persuade some poor soul to open a coffee shop. In fact that space was a waiting room, and the staff loo behind was open to the public originally (talking pre Thameslink ie. up to 1994).


A coffee shop makes more sense where it was before - at street level so that it provides some activity on the street and isn't just restricted to trade from rail travellers. And the ticket office makes more sense where it was upstairs, which is where people waiting for trains and wanting information are.

Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> teuchter has inspired me. We should propose to Network Rail that they hire out the old ticket office for a Tattoo Parlour. I am sure they are both Sui Generis, so planning ought not to be a problem.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2016)

Thats fantastic


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Thats fantastic


Thanks - it's only since the recent turnaround in the weather that I've been able to have it on display.


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think I was wrong on this by the way, as this afternoon they seemed to be enjoying some beers on the roof.


Finally kicked out at 6am this morning, all covered with metal shuttering now.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Finally kicked out at 6am this morning, all covered with metal shuttering now.


I think you might mean the building on Coldharbour Lane rather than the one on the Higgs site?


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> *Firstly I confirm that the ticket office was moved down to the ground level and I'm sorry to hear that your feedback wasn't addressed. There are plans to use the vacated space as a form of retail unit with a waiting area for customers and this will be reviewed with local stakeholders before a decision is made. *
> 
> On the subject of additional seating, we are acutely aware that there is a need and apologise for any inconvenience. We are in a position where a number of stations on the route seek funding for new fixtures and every request is reviewed against its own  merit. I can only advise that the Station Manager is doing everything he can to promote the need for this provision.
> 
> ...



So Govia found money to put in barriers no one asked for but when it comes down to seating for the travellers that different.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> So Govia found money to put in barriers no one asked for but when it comes down to seating for the travellers that different.


I notice whilst waiting for a train this evening that they do provide a chart saying which trains have seats and which are standing room only.

It turns out that into town the first train of the day and then two around 8 am (which may start from Beckenham Junction rather than Sutton) are the only 3 peak time morning trains where a seat may be expected.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I notice whilst waiting for a train this evening that they do provide a chart saying which trains have seats and which are standing room only.
> 
> It turns out that into town the first train of the day and then two around 8 am (which may start from Beckenham Junction rather than Sutton) are the only 3 peak time morning trains where a seat may be expected.



The email quoted was about more seats in the station.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I notice whilst waiting for a train this evening that they do provide a chart saying which trains have seats and which are standing room only.
> 
> It turns out that into town the first train of the day and then two around 8 am (which may start from Beckenham Junction rather than Sutton) are the only 3 peak time morning trains where a seat may be expected.



This is quite common at a lot of commuter-type stations these days. It does get on my tits tho' as it doesn't address overcrowding issues. It's a sort of, 'you're fucked' notice, but we'll tell you how fucked you are, but we'll do fuck all about it


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2016)

Not that much that the train operators can do though, about peak time overcrowding.


----------



## Cold Harbour (May 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think you might mean the building on Coldharbour Lane rather than the one on the Higgs site?


Ah yes I do, sorry for any confusion!


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The email quoted was about more seats in the station.


On that - I think there are two red metal benches back to back at the moment. Not too bad compared with Brixton BR which has three benches screwed onto the walls - two on the down platform to Herne Hill and one on the Victoria bound side. But Brixton is much grottier than LJ IMHO.

Anyway I suppose it could be mentioned to Network Rail/Thameslink that Elephant and Castle and Herne Hill both have waiting rooms - so it would seem to be appropriate to give us ours back at LJ.

Presumably that would solve the issue?


----------



## Gramsci (May 14, 2016)

I see the squatters have gone from the building on the Loughborough road junction. A pity had a chat with them a few days ago and wished them well. So now the building will be left empty.


----------



## Harbourite (May 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I see the squatters have gone from the building on the Loughborough road junction. A pity had a chat with them a few days ago and wished them well. So now the building will be left empty.



They were a nice bunch. Saw a couple of large black 4x4s and some equally imposing passengers there on Saturday, putting the anti-squatter panels on windows and doors. I hope the exit wasn't unpleasant.

And Second Time Around's short lease expired so he's closed down. Looking for somewhere else to open up nearby.


----------



## mizfick (May 20, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> They were a nice bunch. Saw a couple of large black 4x4s and some equally imposing passengers there on Saturday, putting the anti-squatter panels on windows and doors. I hope the exit wasn't unpleasant.
> 
> And Second Time Around's short lease expired so he's closed down. Looking for somewhere else to open up nearby.



And here are the men shot at 4am clearing the squat,  making way for the 'destination' that Higgs has in store. They look a bit sinister to me.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2016)

mizfick said:


> And here are the men shot at 4am clearing the squat,  making way for the 'destination' that Higgs has in store. They look a bit sinister to me. View attachment 87112 View attachment 87113


As a matter if interest are those court bailiffs or private do you think - or is there no difference? I've never seen a bailiff except on daytime TV ("Can't pay - We'll take it away!" sort of thing). These guys look paramilitary in a Met Police kind of way.

BTW this is not the Higgs site. Though there were rumours a year or so ago that Parrit Leng were after this bit too.

I thin there was planning permission for residential on the bit between your photo and the Sunshine Arts Place, but I can't recall planning be involved in the very corner where the bailiffs are standing - which had been for some years a bedding shop. 

Anybody know who does now own the sites on the corner of Hinton Road & Coldharbour? (and are they still two separate sites - or have they been combined under one owner?)


----------



## technical (May 20, 2016)

They're Met Police aren't they?


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2016)

technical said:


> They're Met Police aren't they?


I think you are right. The helmets have LX on them. Vauxhall apparently.


----------



## Gramsci (May 20, 2016)

mizfick said:


> And here are the men shot at 4am clearing the squat,  making way for the 'destination' that Higgs has in store. They look a bit sinister to me. View attachment 87112 View attachment 87113



FFS. This just makes me mad. Harmless bunch of squatters and they get met with the full brunt of the "law".

Just makes one realise that anyone who might "infringe" property "rights" is a threat to "society".

 Kind of makes one understand that old quote of Proudhon "Property is theft". Taken aboard by Marx. Protecting the so called rights of property owners is one thing that the State does to underpin Capitalist society.


----------



## Harbourite (May 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> FFS. This just makes me mad. Harmless bunch of squatters and they get met with the full brunt of the "law".
> 
> Just makes one realise that anyone who might "infringe" property "rights" is a threat to "society".
> 
> Kind of makes one understand that old quote of Proudhon "Property is theft". Taken aboard by Marx. Protecting the so called rights of property owners is one thing that the State does to underpin Capitalist society.



jesus - totally unnecessary. empty building put to good use gets riot police.


----------



## Gramsci (May 20, 2016)

technical said:


> They're Met Police aren't they?



Looks like it. Not High Court Bailiffs. 

Interesting that the regular cops took such an interest in this. This is a lot of cops for a small squat.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2016)

I heard from a source close to LJAG that the community building in Loughborough Park had also been squatted. Don't know if they go the same treatment.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As a matter if interest are those court bailiffs or private do you think - or is there no difference? I've never seen a bailiff except on daytime TV ("Can't pay - We'll take it away!" sort of thing). These guys look paramilitary in a Met Police kind of way.
> 
> BTW this is not the Higgs site. Though there were rumours a year or so ago that Parrit Leng were after this bit too.
> 
> ...


I'd forgotten - but there was a pre-application public consultation on this site, which LJAG advertised.
Consultation on redevelopment of the carpet shop on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Hinton Road  | Loughborough Junction Action Group

There has been no planning application as yet that I can find. NB the postcode LJAG give in their email is wrong - that is the postcode for the Jehovah's Witness Kingdpon Hall - and probably the Junction pub.

The site in question is probably SE24 something,  but could also be SW9. The LJ intersection is like a vortex of Royal Mail post codes as well as traffic.


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2016)

FYI:

Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum
You are invited to the next meeting of the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum to be held at 8pm on Wednesday 25 May 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign.
The agenda and minutes will follow later.


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2016)

I went to the new look Coop shop today. They already have the blue Coop signs up in the shop, blue Coop bags for a pound and new uniforms for staff. 











> We’re proudly going back to ‘Being Co-op’: rediscovering for ourselves what made the Co-op different and special for people in the first place.
> 
> So we’re changing our look to draw attention to the significant improvements we’re making to our Co-op membership, the very thing that makes us truly distinctive, must be at the heart of all we say and do.
> 
> Our new look will be familiar to many of us as the ‘clover leaf’. We first used a version of it in 1968 and we’ve chosen this look because it links to a time when people understood how they could be co-owners of their Co-op and how a strong Co-op could help to create strong communities.



I vaguely remember the old blue sign.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 24, 2016)

We need Green Shield stamps now : )


----------



## discobastard (May 24, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> We need Green Shield stamps now : )


They have also overhauled the membership scheme whereby you get 5% back as 'credit' when you buy own branded products which you can spend at a later date. 

That is launching in the Autumn.


----------



## CH1 (May 26, 2016)

Re the eviction up thread it may be part of this http://www.acorncommercial.co.uk/files/casestudy-loughboroughjunction.pdf
Seems like in 5 years time Loughborough Junction - both sides of the railway line may look more like the corner of Stockwell Park estate by the skateboard park.

As the devoloper says: "Although time consuming, we do enjoy a complex land assembly!"


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Re the eviction up thread it may be part of this http://www.acorncommercial.co.uk/files/casestudy-loughboroughjunction.pdf
> Seems like in 5 years time Loughborough Junction - both sides of the railway line may look more like the corner of Stockwell Park estate by the skateboard park.
> 
> As the devoloper says: "Although time consuming, we do enjoy a complex land assembly!"



The buildings marked in red on your attached document doesn't include the building that was-desquatted. That building also isn't included in the narrative words on the attached.

(I've only posted this in one forum - it's more relevant to LJ rather than scatter gun approach by including in Higgs forum also)


----------



## Johnlj123 (May 27, 2016)

I notice on my way to work this morning a new Lambeth Bike Hangar has landed on Wanless Road. No Bikes inside yet.


----------



## Gramsci (May 27, 2016)

Johnlj123 said:


> I notice on my way to work this morning a new Lambeth Bike Hangar has landed on Wanless Road. No Bikes inside yet. Having problems uploading a photo though.



The photo may be to large. I upload to Facebook then copy and paste to this forum.


----------



## Johnlj123 (May 27, 2016)

TaVM


----------



## cuppa tee (May 27, 2016)

Johnlj123 said:


> I notice on my way to work this morning a new Lambeth Bike Hangar has landed on Wanless Road. No Bikes inside yet.



..........wanless car parking space then lol


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Anybody heard this:
Big improvements of LJ public realm. Come and have your say.
Lambeth Council, in partnership with Transport for London, has £750,000 to spend on making improvements to the public realm around Loughborough Junction. Some ideas have been developed through a steering group made up of local people and now is your chance to have your say.
Three events are taking place:

*Two Pop-Ups

Thursday 2 June 8 am to 10 am and 3 pm to 6 pm* outside Loughborough Junction station.

*Tuesday 7 June 12 noon to 5 pm* on Loughborough Road outside entrance toWyck Gardens when LJAG will also be planting up some lovely oil drum planters (see picture above).

*Saturday 9 July 12 noon to 4 pm* in Loughborough Square on Loughborough Road, outside the Hero of Switzerland where they will be free food and music.

I may go along - but it is a bit infuritating that the council apparently has £750,000 to spend on planters and "public realm improvements" but zilch to spend on out listable local public library.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Anybody heard this:
> Big improvements of LJ public realm.
> 
> 
> I may go along - but it is a bit infuritating that the council apparently has £750,000 to spend on planters and "public realm improvements" but zilch to spend on out listable local public library.



Its money from TFL. So not Council money. Other Councils in London have got the same to improve junctions.

I have yet to see the ideas of the "steering group". At last LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting I did ask that once the consultation on these ideas starts the Council should put it online. But I cannot find anything.

I don’t feel this new round of consultation is any improvement on the last one. Instead of listening only to LJAG the Council is letting the car driver lobby dictate what happens. Its all rather depressing. Hardly a great advert for community action to improve an area. Or much needed chance of money for improvements fostering community cohesion. The TFL money in retrospect was a curse and has caused more divisions not less. Both sides hate each other.

The thing about it being TFL money is that improvements should include making the roads better for cycling and pedestrians. Yet to see that.

My view is that if people didn’t want these improvements TFL should withdraw the money and spend it elsewhere. At recent meeting one of the LJ Road Madness said they didn’t want the area "prettified". So don’t do it. Those who said they didn’t want the road closure of Loughborough road but wanted traffic reduced in other ways are remarkable by there absence once the Council ditched the experiment.

It was also manifesto commitment of the Labour Group to put pedestrians and cycling first along with public transport. That is they were elected to do this. Therefore reduce domination of roads by cars etc. This appears to have been abandoned.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 4, 2016)

Padfield Road (by the much-loved Coop) has now been reopened, with the palm trees-in-a-planter bollards removed.

I think that this is one of the last few remaining parts of the maligned Loughborough Road experimental closures. I'm disappointed by this reinstating of the road - it was accepted that this closure had been widely welcomed by local residents as it prevented Southwell Road and associated streets from being rat runs.

Anyone know anything more about this, other than it being a terrible victory for the car lobby?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Padfield Road (by the much-loved Coop) has now been reopened, with the palm trees-in-a-planter bollards removed.
> 
> I think that this is one of the last few remaining parts of the maligned Loughborough Road experimental closures. I'm disappointed by this reinstating of the road - it was widely accepted that this closure had been widely welcomed by local residents as it prevented Southwell Road and associated streets from being rat runs.
> 
> Anyone know anything more about this, other than it being a terrible victory for the car lobby?


I went down there about 10 days ago when the potted palms were still there. There was a veritable traffic jam of black cabs presumably awaiting maintenance at the garage. If a victory for anyone this reopening might be a victory for the black cab lobby.


----------



## Harbourite (Jun 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I went down there about 10 days ago when the potted palms were still there. There was a veritable traffic jam of black cabs presumably awaiting maintenance at the garage. If a victory for anyone this reopening might be a victory for the black cab lobby.


good for the black cabs, sem cafe and connolly demolition

bad for resuming of rat run by ubers and people in mostly bmws driving way too fast - already volume of traffic has increased significantly 

quite happy to keep padfield closed, shame it's been reopened.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 5, 2016)

We all got used to it being shut pretty quickly and it made the walk home from school slightly less hectic. Strange to reopen it now, white van man on a short cut from the electricity yard on Cambria Road will be pleased.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2016)

Johnlj123 said:


> I notice on my way to work this morning a new Lambeth Bike Hangar has landed on Wanless Road. No Bikes inside yet.



I saw the planning application for this and have been keeping a beady eye on the site so that I could try and apply for a place as soon as it was avaiable.

They installed it while I was away on holiday and it's already full


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I saw the planning application for this and have been keeping a beady eye on the site so that I could try and apply for a place as soon as it was avaiable.
> 
> They installed it while I was away on holiday and it's already full



Waiting list of 60 for the most recent one in our road.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 8, 2016)

Pretty sure that I've seen a couple on near side roads, can't remember if it's Wingmore, Alderton or Hinton Road.  Maybe a couple of them, if that's near enough.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Waiting list of 60 for the most recent one in our road.


How do you find out the number on the waiting list?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 8, 2016)

Neighbour told me after she applied for a space.


----------



## aka (Jun 10, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Neighbour told me after she applied for a space.


How do I go about getting one of these in my road? Are they privately owned and managed or are our incompetent chums at LBL involved?


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2016)

aka said:


> How do I go about getting one of these in my road? Are they privately owned and managed or are our incompetent chums at LBL involved?



Scheme run by this firm:

Experts in indoor and outdoor cycle parking, cycle stands, bike racks, bike lockers, bike shelters, bike pumps and home bike storage.

Can put you in touch with the person in this street who organised ours if you like.


----------



## aka (Jun 11, 2016)

that would be great - will DM you.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 17, 2016)

Is anyone prepared to recommend their favourite dishes at Zest of India?  I keep ordering the same thing and that needs to change.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harbourite (Jun 17, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Is anyone prepared to recommend their favourite dishes at Zest of India?  I keep ordering the same thing and that needs to change.  Thanks in advance.


I haven't tried it yet ... is it good?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 17, 2016)

Everything that I've had so far has been delicious.  And it is so reasonable.
Always taste fresh, no grizzly bits...so far.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 17, 2016)

I note that demolition/stripout has started on the building on Coldharbour Lane that the squatters were recently evicted from. Not the one on the corner with Hinton Rd but just to the left of it. This view is from the station platform.


----------



## Harbourite (Jun 17, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Everything that I've had so far has been delicious.  And it is so reasonable.
> Always taste fresh, no grizzly bits...so far.


sorted for this weekend, thanks! any recommendations welcome


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 19, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Padfield Road (by the much-loved Coop) has now been reopened, with the palm trees-in-a-planter bollards removed.
> 
> I think that this is one of the last few remaining parts of the maligned Loughborough Road experimental closures. I'm disappointed by this reinstating of the road - it was accepted that this closure had been widely welcomed by local residents as it prevented Southwell Road and associated streets from being rat runs.
> 
> Anyone know anything more about this, other than it being a terrible victory for the car lobby?



I attend the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meetings. 

I agree that this should have been kept. 

It was a decision by the Council with no further consultation. 

It's a capitulation to the car lobby.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

When the fuck will the sad remains of Loughborough House be finally unveiled? That scaffolding has been on for an eternity.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Is anyone prepared to recommend their favourite dishes at Zest of India?  I keep ordering the same thing and that needs to change.  Thanks in advance.


Ooh, I'll have to give them a go. £4.95 main veggie dishes get the thumbs up from me, and their 'meal deals' look reasonable too.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I attend the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meetings.
> 
> I agree that this should have been kept.
> 
> ...


Do you know if they've provided any reasoning behind this decision?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 20, 2016)

editor said:


> Ooh, I'll have to give them a go. £4.95 main veggie dishes get the thumbs up from me, and their 'meal deals' look reasonable too.


I had a 2 meal deal with a friend and we got 2 evening meals out of it, with massive portions.
They always give you a Poppadom, which is nice of them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Do you know if they've provided any reasoning behind this decision?



Did cross my mind when replying to ChrisSouths post that they haven’t provided a reason. So a good question.

Will try to ask at next Neighbourhood Planning Forum.

Unlike the closure of top of Loughborough Road this was not stopping a road that car drivers had become accustomed to treat as a main road.

I can understand why the Council capitulated. At a recent meeting in Brixton road changes to favour cycling and pedestrians came up. The car driver said "No one is taking my car away from me". I worked hard to get it etc etc. When I pointed out the Council were not going to take away her car a heated discussion ensued. My point in this anecdote is that people regard any change to how roads are used as an infringement on there rights.

The other anecdote is someone who comes through LJ to West End I know. He put asylum seekers ( Syrians) and cyclists together as minority groups that politicians favour. When they should be prioritising the hard (British) working man ( and his car).

The insinuation from both people is that they are decent hard working "ordinary" people. Owning a car is a symbol of that. Unlike layabouts like me who haven’t got it together to buy a car. 

And it doesn’t help that the Lambeth Green Party appear to have gone to ground on this issue. Letting the Labour Party take the flack. I have asked them about it and they go on about increasing public transport instead and don’t want to talk about it. Not impressed. They are quite happy getting votes from disillusioned Labour voters on housing etc but see how green issues around transport aren’t popular so push them into background.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2016)

Yup. And Brixton Buzz wouldn't touch it either.

Anyway, regarding the Padfield rd closure, I don't see what the argument could have been. It's used as a route to bypass the traffic lights at Herne Hill Rd / Coldharbour Lane. I guess the few seconds a driver can shave off their journey by doing this is considered more important than the consequences for the people on nearby residential streets. There are quite often cars tearing taking this shortcut with several blind corners at considerable speed, especially at night. Was nice for the few months this wasn't possible.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2016)

More Pop-ups - 28 Jun, 5 + 9 Jul
Events | Lambeth Council


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I attend the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meetings.
> 
> I agree that this should have been kept.
> 
> ...



I am thinking in the light of the EU referendum result that there is resonance here
the ordinary people of Loughborough Junction rejected a diktat from the Lambeth superstate
as they dint like being told what was good for them by "progressives" many of whom live outside the area
as a response to their uppity actions metropolitan liberals tried to paint them as retrograde thickos
who had been aligned with right wing pro-car lobbyists and some even wished them and their offspring a slow painful death through choking as punishment for not knowing their place.
edited to say I am not calling Gramsci as a metropolitan liberal, but at least one vocal supporter of the closures has identified himself as such elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I am thinking in the light of the EU referendum result that there is resonance here
> the ordinary people of Loughborough Junction rejected a diktat from the Lambeth superstate
> as they dint like being told what was good for them by "progressives" many of whom live outside the area
> as a response to their uppity actions metropolitan liberals tried to paint them as retrograde thickos
> ...



Yes there are similarities. This is something that has occurred to me too. Some of what you say is true. But also, in each case the decision made by the "ordinary people" (although I'm not sure it's really as simple as that) very likely isn't in their own interest, in the long term, and was made based on beliefs that don't match reality. Which of course is the kind of thing a patronising "metropolitan liberal" might say, but it doesn't mean it's not true.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I am thinking in the light of the EU referendum result that there is resonance here
> the ordinary people of Loughborough Junction rejected a diktat from the Lambeth superstate
> as they dint like being told what was good for them by "progressives" many of whom live outside the area
> as a response to their uppity actions metropolitan liberals tried to paint them as retrograde thickos
> ...



Yes there is a resonance.

But also agree with teuchter that this is not in there long term interests.

I come from the South West England. In Cornwall they voted for Brexit but they are a big recipient of EU money as Cornwall is a poor area. I know it might not seem so but its been the case for a long time. Also EU has been good at supporting minority identities-( Cornish are part of the Celtic fringe of Europe and are proud of it.)  Cuts no ice with the ordinary Cornish in the street.

Despite this the ordinary Cornish voted Brexit. Doesnt surprise me. Regard anything from outside as an intrusion. Whether its Westminster or EU.

The other resonance with LJ is that up at LJ its a culture war going on. As the EU referendum became.  Like blaming immigrants opposing reduction in car use is the wrong battle.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2016)

What the fuck is happening with Wyck Gardens?  The council really used to look after it.  The grass was cut regularly,  and it looked lovely.   Walked through it this morning and it looks like a field,  not a park space.   Has the council cuts done away with the grass cutters.  It looks terrible.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2016)

I quite like the wildflower meadow look.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I quite like the wildflower meadow look.


I don't mind it in certain places.  The far right corner in Barrington Rd is always like it.  But not the whole park.


----------



## Winot (Jun 30, 2016)

"Cuts = no cuts" I suppose


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2016)

Winot said:


> "Cuts = no cuts" I suppose


Seems very much like it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> What the fuck is happening with Wyck Gardens?  The council really used to look after it.  The grass was cut regularly,  and it looked lovely.   Walked through it this morning and it looks like a field,  not a park space.   Has the council cuts done away with the grass cutters.  It looks terrible.


grass maybe too wet to cut, this happened in Kennington Parl recently cos the lawnmower blades kept breaking
.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 30, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> grass maybe too wet to cut, this happened in Kennington Parl recently cos the lawnmower blades kept breaking
> .


Makes sense I guess.  Hopefully that will be the reason,  and it will get cut soon.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 3, 2016)

These have gone up now.


----------



## bimble (Jul 3, 2016)

This pretty leaflet from Lambeth came through our letterbox a couple of days ago. Sticking it here in case not everyone has received their copy. 
It's about the £750,000 which the council & TFL still have to spend on LJ's public spaces and invites everyone to give their feedback on the provisional plan at a 'community celebration event' on 9th July (next Saturday afternoon) in.. " Loughborough Square" (?) 

The ideas outlined include some really major and interesting stuff like "Simplified Road system with safer crossings" & "reworking street layouts to increase the public spaces" - sounds like an attempt to re-start the conversation about the LJ masterplan after the divisive abandoned road closures? 
Maybe if people do get informed and involved in what happens next with all that money looks like a real opportunity for good outcomes both in the built environment and socially. Optimistic face.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 4, 2016)

bimble said:


> This pretty leaflet from Lambeth came through our letterbox a couple of days ago. Sticking it here in case not everyone has received their copy.
> It's about the £750,000 which the council & TFL still have to spend on LJ's public spaces and invites everyone to give their feedback on the provisional plan at a 'community celebration event' on 9th July (next Saturday afternoon) in.. " Loughborough Square" (?)
> 
> The ideas outlined include some really major and interesting stuff like "Simplified Road system with safer crossings" & "reworking street layouts to increase the public spaces" - sounds like an attempt to re-start the conversation about the LJ masterplan after the divisive abandoned road closures?
> ...



Thanks for putting this up. 

It was discussed at the last LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting I went to last week about whether the leaflets had gone out to everyone in the area. 

What I’m not clear on is if all 14 options can be done with the money or its a case of choosing a few. 

The Council set up a "Steering Group" to decide the above. So this is first chance for Joe Public to have there say.

I also think that posters here, if they want to, should go and stress they want traffic calming works done. As at the LJNP the car lobby were still trying to get this watered down. Complaints that traffic calming will make life difficult for car drivers.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2016)

This leaflet didn't make it through my letterbox.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 4, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> As *at the LJNP the car lobby *were still trying to get this watered down. Complaints that traffic calming will make life difficult for car drivers.



Who specifically...someone representing the "LJ road madness" group?

I'm trying to remember where I read their assurances that once the experiment was abandoned they'd be supportive of general changes short of road closures. Was it just what people were writing on here?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Padfield Road (by the much-loved Coop) has now been reopened, with the palm trees-in-a-planter bollards removed.
> 
> I think that this is one of the last few remaining parts of the maligned Loughborough Road experimental closures. I'm disappointed by this reinstating of the road - it was accepted that this closure had been widely welcomed by local residents as it prevented Southwell Road and associated streets from being rat runs.
> 
> Anyone know anything more about this, other than it being a terrible victory for the car lobby?



teuchter was asking about about Council justification of this. 

I asked about it at last LJ Neighbourhood Planning forum. 

The Document about Calais and Padfield is here

Its rather long and I haven’t had time to read it.

I did go and look at Padfield road. Its clearly a rat run to avoid the lights at the junction. I saw cars going at speed through it. Its no real inconvenience to get them to use the junction on CHL.

Someone from Lambeth Cyclists said its worth lobbying to try to get it reinstated. Said it often takes several goes at this to get it done. 

So its worth getting residents in Southwell road to email and lobby there Cllrs.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Who specifically...someone representing the "LJ road madness" group?
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I read their assurances that once the experiment was abandoned they'd be supportive of general changes short of road closures. Was it just what people were writing on here?



I don’t think so. LJNPF is an open group so anyone can turn up. From what I’ve seen when people I know in LJ Road Madness turn up they are resisting any traffic calming methods. All that stuff about supporting general changes was just talk. 

I’m not in the Steering Group for the TFL money for improvements so don’t know what arguments go on there. 

Why I say its important to turn up on Saturday and make sure comments are recorded.

The consultation will be feed back into the Steering Group to make the final decisions. It would really help those on Steering Group who want traffic calming etc if the consultation feedback shows support for traffic calming. 

One could also put in a word for Padfield road as well. 

The consultation should be online. Apparently it is already. This came up at the LJNPF. It is however difficult to find on the Lambeth website.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> This leaflet didn't make it through my letterbox.



At the LJNPF there were criticisms of the company that the Council are using to do the distribution. As its been patchy.  Several people present had not got leaflets. 

What can I say.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Who specifically...someone representing the "LJ road madness" group?
> 
> I'm trying to remember where I read their assurances that once the experiment was abandoned they'd be supportive of general changes short of road closures. Was it just what people were writing on here?



When I brought up Padfield road at LJNPF it was rather interesting to see the reaction. Some were really glad I brought it up others not. As I’m not in LJAG or Lambeth Cyclists I can bring what is considered controversial stuff up.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 5, 2016)

Good for you, going along to these meetings and asking these questions Gramsci .

I'll try and stop by at the thing on saturday and make my comments about padfield rd and other stuff.

You're right that padfield rd is a simple rat run to avoid the traffic lights and that people often go through there pretty fast. You have to watch out when crossing the junction with herne hill rd. It was nice to have this eliminated whilst the closure was there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^  Jesus F. Christ.
> Just had a first look through the 'stage 2 consultation report'.
> 
> Please, anyone who was at that consultation tell me whether your table did what the report says "many tables"  did:
> ...



To let you know I have been repeatedly asking for clarification on the consultation report results/ Fluid at the LJ Planning Neighbourhood Forums re the adventure playground to no avail. Feel a bit sorry for the officer who attends. He is junior and its not his fault. 

The final consultation on the LJ Masterplan is likely to take place later this year. No date yet. Will let you know.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Good for you, going along to these meetings and asking these questions Gramsci .
> 
> I'll try and stop by at the thing on saturday and make my comments about padfield rd and other stuff.
> 
> You're right that padfield rd is a simple rat run to avoid the traffic lights and that people often go through there pretty fast. You have to watch out when crossing the junction with herne hill rd. It was nice to have this eliminated whilst the closure was there.



I will try to make it. 

Also if you go you could ask them where on the Lambeth website is the online consultation. I’ve tried to find it and cannot. I pretty sure it was said at meeting it somewhere there.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Also if you go you could ask them where on the Lambeth website is the online consultation. I’ve tried to find it and cannot.



Me too, tried & failed so far to find any online info / consultation for this. 

Have just attempted to follow the instructions on the back of that leaflet, the bit where it says 'Want to find out more? Contact Steve at 0207 7926 0388)' but whoever Steve is his voicemail is full. 
Emailed to ask for more info and will post here whatever comes back. 
Will go on Saturday. At the very least I'll learn where 'Loughborough Square' is.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I saw the planning application for this and have been keeping a beady eye on the site so that I could try and apply for a place as soon as it was avaiable.
> 
> They installed it while I was away on holiday and it's already full



To my surprise, the other day I was offered (and I've taken) a place in one of the bike hangars, although they are all listed as full on the website. So, for anyone keen on getting a space, it's worth putting yourself on the waiting list.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> Me too, tried & failed so far to find any online info / consultation for this.
> 
> Have just attempted to follow the instructions on the back of that leaflet, the bit where it says 'Want to find out more? Contact Steve at 0207 7926 0388)' but whoever Steve is his voicemail is full.
> Emailed to ask for more info and will post here whatever comes back.
> Will go on Saturday. At the very least I'll learn where 'Loughborough Square' is.


I'm surprised that Loughborough Square isn't named "Le Corbusier Plaza" in these modish times.

["The Hero of Switzerland" was alleged by a local wag to be named after Swiss/French brutalist architect Le Corbusier - although there was certainly a Hero of Switzerland pub on that site in 1905 - when Le Corbusier was only just starting university]


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2016)

Re the Hero of Switzerland I've been wondering for ages what the connection is between William Tell & Loughborough Junction of old. 
Still shrouded in mystery that one but also - curiouser & curiouser - what on earth is this thing? 
Nothing to with the pub, is it, apart from how they've nicked the name and used it as a backdrop in some ironic way.  
bio //


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 5, 2016)

me neither


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> This leaflet didn't make it through my letterbox.


me neither


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> me neither


Lambeth Council in crappy consultation shocker.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 5, 2016)

bimble said:


> Lambeth Council in crappy consultation shocker.


i know, right? very uncharacteristic.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> i know, right?


Yep. It's a very pretty leaflet advertising an event with 'locally sourced food' and saying to 'call Steve' if you want to know what the plans are for the area.
When I saw it downstairs (one copy for a nice victorian building with 4 flats in) was curious about how many people had been blessed with a copy of the 'have your say in the future of Loughborough Junction' invitation.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 5, 2016)

I'd be interested to know if it's the same delivery company they used for the road closures consultation. When apparently loads of people didn't receive anything.

But surely it can't be possible that they failed to take any action as a result of that.


----------



## bimble (Jul 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> But surely it can't be possible that they failed to take any action as a result of that.



Unthinkable. There's a number on the back of the leaflet saying that you can call 020 3735 7629 if you want a copy in LARGE PRINT/ translation. 
Maybe that's worth a try as Steve's voicemail is full.

I think this is kind of important. 
They will be spending £750,000 on our area with or without your opinion on how that should be spent. 
If people don't hear about the plans and try to get involved in what's on the table that would be.. a shame. The decisions & spending & work will happen without even a semblance of consensus .

Me for instance I want options 4 and 14 "safer road crossings for pedestrians" and am not interested in 6 ('eye catching planters') or 9 ('repainted bridges') .


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'd be interested to know if it's the same delivery company they used for the road closures consultation. When apparently loads of people didn't receive anything.
> 
> But surely it can't be possible that they failed to take any action as a result of that.





At the LJNPF the council officer said the company they are using is London Letterbox

I don’t know if its the same company.

Its also appears that Lambeth have cut their Communication Team. Which explains why bimble cannot get through to officer on leaflet. With Comms Team cut other officers are having to try to fit it in with there other work.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> I think this is kind of important.
> They will be spending £750,000 on our area with or without your opinion on how that should be spent.
> If people don't hear about the plans and try to get involved in what's on the table that would be.. a shame. The decisions & spending & work will happen without even a semblance of consensus .
> 
> ...



I have issues with the leaflet as a whole. I go to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum. Steering Group meetings took place before the Forum ones. So at forum we got a brief rundown of what happened. Get distinct feeling it wasn’t always harmonious meetings at the Steering Group.

The "steering group" for the TFL money set up by Council is closed group. Invite only.

Joe Public gets a leaflet ( if lucky and) can make a few comments. The map shows only one option. Not a lot of detail. Nor does it explain very well what the options mean or reasoning behind them.

Been trying to find info on the TFL funding. Someone from Lambeth Cyclists said that TFL have "service delivery" standards that go with the funding. Not clear on what this is. I think its to do with improving areas for pedestrians and cyclists.

I did find this on TFL website.

Mayor and TfL confirms £148m to help transform transport across London



> Lambeth - £350,000 towards improving Loughborough Junction to make it safer for cyclists and pedestrians at the junction of Coldharbour Lane and Loughborough Road



Money appears to have doubled. Not sure why. I do know the Council is now under pressure to get the scheme finished as this has been going on for such a long time.

So the leaflet saying that this is just the "initial concept" is a bit misleading. I did ask at the LJNPF what actual say Joe Public will have on this proposal. I didn’t get a straight reply on this. So was left none the wiser. Which was a bit concerning.

Are we really being asked which options we want from 1 to 14?

Also from the TFL website.



> The Mayor of London, Boris Johnson said: `This funding is specifically targeted to provide benefits at key locations across London, helping to make the capital's roads and open spaces safer, more pleasant places to be. Providing better cycling and walking routes, as well as a raft of major improvements to our streets will help to boost the quality of life of those who live and work in our great city



From what Ive seen of the whole sorry saga of the TFL money is that one lot want to go the whole hog (LJAG) and one lot want none of it (LJ Road Madness). What its going to end up as is watered down scheme with bits and piece of "improvements" but satisfying neither party and doing little to really improve the area. Just doing enough to maybe satisfy TFL funding requirements. That is the TFL funding is there and has to be spent now. Rather than enthusiastic use of it.

For example I thought the raised road surface was going to be across the whole junction. It now look like its only going to be outside the railway station.

There is nothing to make cycling safer. Widening pavements ( number 1 and from the small drawing it looks like thats the proposal) without improvements for cycling leads to situation like in Shaftesbury avenue where traffic gets even closer to the cyclist. But that has raised surface so one is not pushed up against the kerb. I dont see that on these plans.

Improvement to junction without measures to reduce/ deter through traffic will possibly cause  bottlenecks of traffic. 

I have got the impression the Council are getting a bit desperate to get on with it. The event on Saturday- I would be careful that chatty officers will be on hand to encourage one to support this "initial concept". Which in reality is the only one on the table.

What happens if I say I want some money spent of closing Padfield road one end to make that road safer? Why not? I will suggest that on Saturday. The likely answer will be that this is ruled out of order. But I thought that after the previous debacle those who wanted Loughborough road reopened said they still wanted traffic through area reduced in other ways. Where is this in the proposals? Or is it that LJ road madness have won the day pretty well completely? Thats how it looks to me.

They are also likely to ask vague questions about how one feels the area should be "improved".

Basically I think yet again the masses are in danger of being used as consultation fodder.

I would be very careful of what I would say.


----------



## bimble (Jul 7, 2016)

Agreed Gramsci. 'consultation fodder'.

I'm sure you're right that this £750,000 must be spent / allocated quickly now, by a certain date or else it goes away.
Still no response from the mysterious Steve or anyone else.

By the way, on a related note, I wrote asking for a point of contact to find out about the LJ plans in general and the playground in particular & got this as an answer - looks like they think it's a done deal (ie the flats are coming) despite nobody , far as I know , having ticked the 'yes good idea' box during that consultation.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have gone off consultation lately. You get consulted on Remaining and then get told you have to agree with Brexitting because "The People Have Spoken".

Obviously this does demonstrate that framing the question is less than 100% of the solution for the technocrats.

Back last year the notorious Loughborough Road Closure demonstrated that the consultation turned out to be partial and flawed - and the bulldozer had to go into reverse.

I am beginning to think that these pre-framed elections on binary principles are themselves absolutely flawed - you get Hilary or Donald - what a choice.

I am thinking of going to the consultation and suggesting that they cut the grass in the park, see xsunnysuex: Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> Agreed Gramsci. 'consultation fodder'.
> 
> I'm sure you're right that this £750,000 must be spent / allocated quickly now, by a certain date or else it goes away.
> Still no response from the mysterious Steve or anyone else.
> ...



That's very interesting on the playground. As with the Brixton Central Master plan officers are already deciding on "regeneration".


----------



## teuchter (Jul 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am thinking of going to the consultation and suggesting that they cut the grass in the park, see xsunnysuex: Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter



They've done it already - walked past yesterday.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yep. It's a very pretty leaflet advertising an event with 'locally sourced food' and saying to 'call Steve' if you want to know what the plans are for the area.
> When I saw it downstairs (one copy for a nice victorian building with 4 flats in) was curious about how many people had been blessed with a copy of the 'have your say in the future of Loughborough Junction' invitation.


no invite here either .......yet 
anyway isn't this the the same scheme as last year minus the controversial experimental road closures, then again maybe not because it's hard to imagine a public space between wyck  gardens and the junction with traffic weaving between mature olive trees ( a tfl staple) and fixed seating.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> no invite here either .......yet
> anyway isn't this the the same scheme as last year minus the controversial experimental road closures, then again maybe not because it's hard to imagine a public space between wyck  gardens and the junction with traffic weaving between mature olive trees ( a tfl staple) and fixed seating.



One of the car lobby was complaining about the traffic having to weave around the trees etc. As what is needed is big wide road. Preferably straight with no traffic calming. The argument being the new housing being built will mean more people who will undoubtedly have cars. So roads with anything that may hinder cars speeding along should be opposed.

When it was pointed out that new developments do not have onsite parking due to planning restrictions this was ridiculed.

The other thing mentioned at the LJNPF was the Council looking at bringing in CPZ zones across Lambeth. Thats going to be resisted from what Ive seen.

Its quite staggering to me, admittedly as a non car owner who cycles and uses buses/ tube, how car owners will oppose anything whatsoever. They have won over the road closure of Loughborough Road now they will be watering down any new proposals.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> One of the car lobby was complaining about the traffic having to weave around the trees etc. As what is needed is big wide road. Preferably straight with no traffic calming. The argument being the new housing being built will mean more people who will undoubtedly have cars. So roads with anything that may hinder cars speeding along should be opposed.
> 
> When it was pointed out that new developments do not have onsite parking due to planning restrictions this was ridiculed.
> 
> ...


Are there no parking controls in Loughborough Road - or on the estate roads?
Coldharbour Lane (Loughborough Park area) has had controlled parking since at least as early as 1990.

The other thing I was thinking was this - the map in the consultation leaflet seems to refer to the original closed Loughborough Road situation.
So should they have re-drawn the map - or are we going to have a re-run of last year's dispute?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Are there no parking controls in Loughborough Road - or on the estate roads?
> Coldharbour Lane (Loughborough Park area) has had controlled parking since at least as early as 1990.
> 
> The other thing I was thinking was this - the map in the consultation leaflet seems to refer to the original closed Loughborough Road situation.
> So should they have re-drawn the map - or are we going to have a re-run of last year's dispute?



CPZ? Not on Loughborough road by the estate. The Council is thinking of rolling out CPZ across Lambeth. From what was said at meeting there will be a lot of opposition. 

I don’t understand what you mean by the original closed road. Loughborough road is open in this new proposal. 

The TFL money is specifically for the Junction so cannot be spent elsewhere.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> CPZ? Not on Loughborough road by the estate. The Council is thinking of rolling out CPZ across Lambeth. From what was said at meeting there will be a lot of opposition..


this has been rumbling on for years, please note a  cpz is sold to the resident/motorist as a way to guarantee a car parking space at a price in the immediate vicinity of ones dwelling not as a way of reducing the number of vehicles on the street IIRC the administration of street parking in Lambeth has been tendered out to the latest incarnation of NCP ( National Car Parks) whose name I forget because it keeps changing, last time I looked the owners of NCP were some corporate finance organisation/ hedge fund.....in the last consultation we were told that money raised from fines and the sale of permits went towards administrating the zone, I asked my councillor what this meant in plain language but at that point he clammed up and pleaded ignorance.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I don’t understand what you mean by the original closed road. Loughborough road is open in this new proposal.


I was referring to my leaflet. The map was excellently scanned by bimble on Wednesday.






To me it looks as if the part of Loughborough Road between Barrington Road and Coldharbour Lane is "greened out" (normal roads are grey).

That is why I am asking if they are acting on old drawings - or are in in for another "NEW PUBIC SPACE LINKED TO THE JUNCTION AND WYCK GARDENS" i.e. option 10 on the list.

I assume they mean a pubic space across the road - or maybe they are going to salami slice Wyck Gardens - remove all that recent brick-work bedding and that?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2016)

Looks like maybe a "shared space" type scheme where that portion of the road is raised to merge with the pavements.


----------



## bimble (Jul 9, 2016)

Turning up between 12 & 4pm this afternoon looks like our best chance of getting any proper idea of what the plans are ( "find out more contact Steve" never replied to my email).

Where is Loughborough Square ?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Looks like maybe a "shared space" type scheme where that portion of the road is raised to merge with the pavements.


You mean like Exhibition Road in South Kensigton going past the Museums, Imperial College and (almost) the Royal Albert Hall?
If they do that I hope we get the super-duper space age lighting.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> Where is Loughborough Square ?


This appears to be an ad hoc name for the space in front of the shops next to the Hero of Switzerland.

You know - where you used to take your dead low energy bulbs - before the council suspended its safe disposal scheme.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> You mean like Exhibition Road in South Kensigton going past the Museums, Imperial College and (almost) the Royal Albert Hall?
> If they do that I hope we get the super-duper space age lighting.


Same sort of idea yes. It's supposed to make drivers go slowly and give way to pedestrians. Which is not something most London drivers seem particularly into.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was referring to my leaflet. The map was excellently scanned by bimble on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are using the old drawings. On basis there is limited time. 

Impression I get, it's as I've said in previous posts one lot want none of it the other are trying(LJAG) are trying to salvage as much as they can of there pet scheme to make LJ A " Destination" . 

None of this is satisfactory.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 9, 2016)

bimble said:


> Turning up between 12 & 4pm this afternoon looks like our best chance of getting any proper idea of what the plans are ( "find out more contact Steve" never replied to my email).
> 
> Where is Loughborough Square ?


free food delicious!
better end of consultation. although the way the feedback is set up, you could be in favour of one idea and end up with another. sounds familiar. fair play to steve wong and his band of merry hipsters. not enough pens provided though for comments forms. saw helen hayes mp and cllr brathwaite.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2016)

Cllr Brathwaite took me trough the questionaire and took a photo - so that's blown my credibility!

Cllr Matt Parr was also in the mood for a convivial chat.

In view of the variegated nature of the consultees I guess no-one can say they didn't try harder this time. Let us hope that what they come up with now meets with general approval.

I like teuchter's suggestion. Here is a view of Exhibition Road shared street in the vicinity of the Ismaili HQ & Mosque


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 9, 2016)

Good to meet bimble 

Steve told me that this is just a preliminary consultation. Firmer plans would be made and then referred to TFL. Who would say if they were technically feasible or not. Then TFL would produce plans that will go out to statutory consultation.

Me and Bimble did say it would be good if the the above was explained on the Lambeth website. As I did not know about how the improvements would proceed.

Both me and Bimble did say that there should be opportunity for online comments as well. The Lambeth website only tells one about when and where the Pop up consultation are taking place.

The info showed at the Loughborough sq event did not add anything to the info on the leaflet. Though it was good to be able to talk to officers to get some clarification.

The 14 proposals on the leaflet and at the event are apparently just suggestions. I did ask if the money from TFL would cover them all and it will not.

Its a bit disappointing its all still so vague.

I did ask about Padfield and wrote it in my comments. Get impression any road closures are just to toxic to do now.Even imo a reasonable one like Padfield.

The raised road layout in the leaflet was clarified. It will cover the cross roads. But these are only tentative suggestions- which surprised me. Wonder what exactly the Steering Group have been doing.

The raised surface and narrowing of road on Loughborough road going north from the junction past Wyck Gardends and the Farm is only a suggestion. From talking to a couple of people its liable to be opposed.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 10, 2016)

I completely messed up and forgot about the consultation thing until it was too late. Sounds like it was as vague as I might have feared though.

I downloaded the report about Padfield rd etc the other day. On a skim reading bits of it looked a bit ropey to me. Was going to maybe get back to it and go through properly and summarise on here. But probably would be wasting my time.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 11, 2016)

Cambria Road, south side of the railway underpass, some total fucking bellend has snapped one of the trees in half. Apparently there were a few parties on Northway on Saturday night, no objection to a party, massive fucking objection to pricks who think snapping a tree in half is amusing.

Angry angry angry.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I completely messed up and forgot about the consultation thing until it was too late. Sounds like it was as vague as I might have feared though.
> 
> I downloaded the report about Padfield rd etc the other day. On a skim reading bits of it looked a bit ropey to me. Was going to maybe get back to it and go through properly and summarise on here. But probably would be wasting my time.



I had a chat with Steve the Council officer who has been given the poisoned chalice ( as I told him) of taking over the consultation on the "improvements". 

He is ok imo. If you want to email him comments his email was on the leaflet so its public.

swong1@lambeth.gov.uk.

He got email from bimble which he said he read. But he does not have time to reply to all emails. But I think if you emailed comments he would take them as part of this consultation.


----------



## bimble (Jul 12, 2016)

What Gramsci said.
The young people Lambeth has hired to run this consultation & design process (Steve Wong and his band of merry hipsters ) are this company: About : make:good
They did seem really nice and well meaning, and also carefully chosen because of their emphasis on community involvement.

I think this whole exercise has to been seen in the shadow of the road closures, with people treading very softly.
Steve Wong said he's worked on a lot of projects and never come across a community as divided as LJ (he was well aware of the animosity between LJAG & the LETRA etc).

Free food cooked by local people for everyone who filled out a consultation form, lots of kids about, drumming lessons going on.. definitely managed to make the atmosphere a lot better than those of a planning forum meeting. .


Thing is that there wasn't anything to really consult about because no concrete plans.

The posters were vague like this, and we were asked to say yes or no to the general idea of 'nature' or 'identity' being important to us.



Being a design company the emphasis was on signage, identity, heritage , that sort of thing - lots of ideas about 'celebrating' the area by doing stuff like painting bridges and making funky signs.


Me personally I don't really like that stuff, don't see the advantage of having the area branded like as if it was a product, and would prefer for the bridges to be left in peace not covered in pink perspex or neon or whatever. 

But basically there's not much to discuss as yet, just really vague soft suggestions.

He did say that £40,000 of the money has to be spent this year the rest can wait & any major changes to road layout or surfaces have to get TFL approval which takes a long time (am I remembering that right Gramsci?)


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 12, 2016)

nice one bimble.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 12, 2016)

bimble said:


> What Gramsci said.
> The young people Lambeth has hired to run this consultation & design process (Steve Wong and his band of merry hipsters ) are this company: About : make:good
> They did seem really nice and well meaning, and also carefully chosen because of their emphasis on community involvement.
> 
> ...



The animosity is between LJAG and LEMB not LETRA. I know its complicated. I dont think LETRA and LEMB see eye to eye either. I also think LJAG really do not understand why there is animosity towards them. I can see where its coming from. Its like my old patch on Somerleyton road. Brixton Green luminaries turn up and tell me they are going to do up my patch and all there wonderful ideas. Expecting me to just agree to it all and totally ignoring anything I say. It gets peoples backs up.

Yes TFL have to give approval. Its there money after all.

I must say the stuff about identity/branding etc is an issue in itself and does not go to the heart of the matter. Many on the Loughborough estate are wary of this for good reason. Its the kind of stuff that Brixton got and look where its led- gentrification. I fully understand this. This consultation does not address it. I don’t think LJAG fully understand this either. And the Council , except for Cllr Rachel, dont want to take aboard the issue of improvements aiding gentrification. How to avoid this in the future.

Nor am I happy with the, as you accurately say, vague soft suggestions. Trouble with this kind of consultation is that it can be used in many different ways in the future.

LJAG are keen to have results that support identity and heritage. This they can use to salvage there long term idea of LJ as a "destination". Which in itself I am not against. Its how its done. Ive told them what people want is affordable places to use not something like Pop. Its also what people from the estate have said at meetings. 

In fact the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forums may have not great friendly atmosphere but from them I get better idea of what’s really going on. The event on Saturday was so happy clappy that it didn’t do anything for me.

Thinking about it today the event on Saturday didn’t address the issue of reducing car traffic through Loughborough road. This was something that I thought was agreed. Different ways of reducing traffic without completely closing the road.

The TFL money is about the roads- how they are used. The event on Saturday did not ask about this. It went for the vague stuff without explaining how this relates to the TFL funding.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting piece by Steve Wong on "improvements" - the pitfalls.



> In 1998, Upper Ground and Belvedere Road, behind the National Theatre, was considered an innovative streetscape where a project using high specification materials and street furniture was conceived through a co-design process between stakeholder groups and the local authority. I ask you to take a walk, cycle or drive down these roads today; it is difficult to fathom that this was once a beautiful piece of public realm.  The conditions are dire due to lack of maintenance and the statutory authorities digging it up to access their services.



A case in point is Windrush square. No real thought about long term maintenance.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2016)

I was at the Building Centre today to look at exhibition "Remaking the Street"

An example was Camden Councils plans for the area around Tottenham Court road and Gower street. It defines the issues clearly and is putting forward radical solutions to make the area better for pedestrians and cyclists removing some of the dominance of the area by traffic. A contrast to LJ. Its on a larger scale to LJ but I think its relevant.It includes closing some of the side roads and building bike lanes.Be interesting to see how much opposition it gets from motorists. There are already complaints about the reduction of the road through Bloomsbury off Tottenham court road to one way with two way designated cycle lanes. What they are doing is discouraging/ stopping traffic from using minor roads. Problem is that many motorists regard these minor roads as way to get around. 



> *The vision *
> 
> High quality public spaces for everyone to enjoy
> 
> ...


----------



## davidaheath (Jul 18, 2016)

The council are a disgrace the roads around my house have been filled with Rattatas and estranged Pidgeys over the last few weeks and some local hoodlums by the name of Team Mystic appear to have taken over Loughborough Junction train station and have occupied the place with a bunch of weird looking thugs. When I tried to approach them to question their behaviour I was hypnotised and then had electricity fired at me until I passed out.


----------



## Harbourite (Jul 19, 2016)

davidaheath said:


> The council are a disgrace the roads around my house have been filled with Rattatas and estranged Pidgeys over the last few weeks and some local hoodlums by the name of Team Mystic appear to have taken over Loughborough Junction train station and have occupied the place with a bunch of weird looking thugs. When I tried to approach them to question their behaviour I was hypnotised and then had electricity fired at me until I passed out.


they come knocking at your door too. always make sure you're earthed properly when answering. i have a pair of stack heeled rubber soled flip flops.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Seems that LJAG are showing the Carlton Mansions film at their AGM tonight.
Good job there is another showing as part of the Lambeth Archives festival in September as I am otherwise engaged.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 89968 Seems that LJAG are showing the Carlton Mansions film at their AGM tonight.
> Good job there is another showing as part of the Lambeth Archives festival in September as I am otherwise engaged.



I really hope it was not shown. I didn’t know about this. I did get agreement ex Coop members would get to see rough cut of the doc before it was shown. 

boohoo


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 89968 Seems that LJAG are showing the Carlton Mansions film at their AGM tonight.
> Good job there is another showing as part of the Lambeth Archives festival in September as I am otherwise engaged.



Just went up there. Already finished. I dont think the Mansions one was shown. The doc about Somerleyton is in two parts with one about the Mansions.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2016)

*Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum
*
*You are  invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum to be held at 8pm on Wednesday 27 July 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – if you are having difficulty finding please ring 07799 621 582).*

Please click for agenda:
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...les/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF27.07.2016agenda.pdf
and minutes of the last meeting on 29 June 2016
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...es/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF29.06.2016minutes.pdf

Doubtless there will be feedback from the consultation on the "improvements" to the roads around LJ.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> *Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum*
> *You are  invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum to be held at 8pm on Wednesday 27 July 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – if you are having difficulty finding please ring 07799 621 582).*
> 
> Please click for agenda:
> ...


Re - minutes.
I think it would be a bit odd to have the New Loughborough Estate in a CA when the 1990s regeneration destroyed its character by surrounding the blocks with wire fencing, and the undercrofts were filled in. Walkways in the sky my foot.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I really hope it was not shown. I didn’t know about this. I did get agreement ex Coop members would get to see rough cut of the doc before it was shown.
> 
> boohoo



I think it might be a part of the other story.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2016)

I went to the rather depressing LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting last Thursday.

Two main topics. The LJ road/ public realm  improvements and the GLA funded project for the Farm site.

It appears the recent consultation on the plans for the road improvements are all joe public going to get. I did point out the plans were vague and the questions were general stuff about what one feels about the Junction.

The results of the survey ( at meeting shown the draft report).  People were asked :


What do you love about your area?
What would you change?
Are there any changes you do not want to see?
( I must say at the consultation I avoided answering these questions. Im to wary of consultation to be keen to answer vague general questions like this. )


Top three priorities were ( from the results of the recent consultation events.)


Streets and roads. Improving crossings and general look and feel of the area. 

Nature. More trees and greenery
Identity. Local art work for bridges, celebrating "vibrancy" of the area.
Three changes not wanted:


Narrowing the road and wiggling the road by the Farm.
Making the area look like anywhere else in London and damaging the current atmosphere and sense of community
People wanted to see improvements to cycling infrastructure and not convinced that the ideas shown would create a significant impact. ( To make it clear. This was something people wanted and was lacking in the plans shown)

In full this response:

"Clear themes in response to "What do people love about LJ" were the vibrancy and community feel of the area. There was genuine concern that this work alongside other projects in the area, could damage this. "

I take the above comment as concerns that LJ could eventually go the way of Brixton and be gentrified ( for want of a better word). Its what I have heard more than once from LJ locals. Goes along with the comment about not wanting the area to become anywhere else in London. I have a lot of sympathy for these concerns.

A lot of the comments at the meeting ( from me) were that there was nothing for cycling in the plans at this time. Im also concerned that the officer basically said that due to lack of time from now the final plans will be worked up by the Steering Group only. They will then be put to TFL for agreement. Im not clear if TFL will do there own consultation. I did ask if the TFL funding did expect the improvements to improve things for cyclists and pedestrians. Answer is yes from the officer in charge ( who is ok imo. Talked to him at the consultation event. He did say this is the most difficult one he has done.)

Not happy at all about how this is turning out.

But the consultation finding that people wanted improvements for cycling was an interesting one. I wonder how this will be dealt with.

The Farm site/ GLA project.

One of the officers in charge of it who has worked at Pop re the jobs side of it ( not a good sign imo) was at the meeting. The now have a social enterprise interested in the food ( that is making) side of it. Idea being there will be an equipped kitchen alongside the farm element where people can experiment with food "ideas". Looks like Tree Shepherd will also be involved giving training on setting up business.

As this was one of my better days and I was on good form I queried this as creating lasting sustainable employment for people leading to secure well paid employment.

The officer from Lambeth who had worked with Pop said they had done research on the Estate. That many of the women there were "NEETs" - not in employment, education or training. And were often long term unemployed. That when asked the one thing they had some knowledge of it was cooking. So idea of a kitchen on the Farm site as part of this GLA funded project appealed to them.

I said encouraging people to develop food "ideas" and set up there own business would not lead to the route out of poverty the officer claimed.

Several people from the estate came up to me after the meeting and said I was right to say that this would not be route out of poverty. One said this was not real training.

Secondly I said it would be better (for example) if women on the estate could be encouraged / given confidence to take other training such as in construction. Non conventional jobs for women. Raising there horizons. To be fair the officer said she saw the point of what I was saying on this.

Forgot there was another topic- LJ and possible conservation area. Will do that later.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2016)

To add to the above post on the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting there was someone from the estate who asked pertinent questions about the Farm/ GLA project ( Its got a name now I cant remember) about how it will be ensured that jobs on it go to people from the estate.

The officer said that social enterprises who get places in the project will be encouraged to take people from the estate but it cannot be written in as specific thing. Only as an aspiration. Something to do with the technical nature of agreements that will be made.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2016)

The Cambria's new signage is a mistake, I think.

I liked the slightly faded sign with the painting of the ship and the celtic-y lettering was slightly cheesy but somehow suited the building quite well.

Now, it's glossy plastic signs with gold lettering, boring typeface, the nice ship gone, and a sort of tacky faux heraldic crest thing. It now looks like generic Clapham pub. At least the building itself is still a nice one though.


----------



## bimble (Aug 5, 2016)

Highly recommend having a look at this whilst it's here (parked just outside the Marcus Lipton Youth Center on Minet Road now til Sunday 7th)

It's a giant shipping container with peepholes all around the sides, and a dystopian urban post-riot landscape inside, in tiny model village scale.
The Aftermath Dislocation Principle


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2016)

Aside from this causing me to sing 3 am eternal for the last few hours, I love the fact that this is now government funded.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> Highly recommend having a look at this whilst it's here (parked just outside the Marcus Lipton Youth Center on Minet Road now til Sunday 7th)
> It's a giant shipping container with peepholes all around the sides, and a dystopian urban post-riot landscape inside, in tiny model village scale.
> The Aftermath Dislocation Principle
> View attachment 90377View attachment 90378 View attachment 90379 View attachment 90380


We had a real display of mega official flashing lights in Coldharbour Lane last night. On "retiring" at 1 am this morning noticed all this flashing going on outside. There was an ambulance, a couple of ambulance cars and a police car - plus looked like more police further towards Loughborough Junction. Seemed to be some sort of car smash. Police were directing traffic by hand to cut it down to one way only. 

It felt very paranoid in the middle of the night - but unless someone knows different it seems it was a serious traffic incident rather than a round-up by the authorities. There were a couple of bent signs and a displaced 4x4 still there at 10.30 this morning.


----------



## bimble (Aug 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> We had a real display of mega official flashing lights in Coldharbour Lane last night. On "retiring" at 1 am this morning noticed all this flashing going on outside. There was an ambulance, a couple of ambulance cars and a police car - plus looked like more police further towards Loughborough Junction. Seemed to be some sort of car smash. Police were directing traffic by hand to cut it down to one way only.
> 
> It felt very paranoid in the middle of the night - but unless someone knows different it seems it was a serious traffic incident rather than a round-up by the authorities. There were a couple of bent signs and a displaced 4x4 still there at 10.30 this morning.



I was in domino club till the small hours of this morning and noticed nothing wrong at all, all peaceful so it sounds like probably was 'just' a car accident .


----------



## bimble (Aug 14, 2016)

This is stuck to lamp posts by the junction .. it says they were knocked off their bike and are appealing for witnesses. 
Putting it here just in case anyone can help them (photo is weird because of the curve of the lamp post).


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 14, 2016)

scaffolding off loughborough house this afternoon. looks like a line of oreo biscuits stuck on the outside as an attempt at character.


----------



## bimble (Aug 17, 2016)

Some fucking idiot decided to have a barbecue on the wooden decking in Elam Street park. Like it wasn't in a bad enough state already.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Aug 17, 2016)

Yep. Whole park could've gone scorched earth with how dry it is.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2016)

My. Isn't this wonderful. 







Plans in: 5 Storey, 9 Flat Scheme in Loughborough Junction


----------



## Angellic (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Three more trees than there are there at present.



Are they not just small trees on the roof terrace?


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Three more trees than there are there at present.


Trees you can't touch.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Trees you can't touch.



It doesn't stop them being trees.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> This is not part of the Higgs site. Wrong thread for this discussion


Apologies......


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> It doesn't stop them being trees.


I can't get too excited about a few large shrubs appearing in a private garden up in the sky. And that's assuming they ever appear in the first place.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Apologies......


I see it's been moved here now.

More info here:

Portfolio



> Submitted to Lambeth in July 2016 following three pre-application meetings, we believe this incarnation of the scheme will get the support of the planners and, more importantly, local people, as it rejuvenates a strategic corner on Coldharbour Lane. The forms and articulation of the design, as well as the brickwork and bronze materials used, have been carefully composed to mend the urban fabric in a contextual way and to assert the unique identity of the place. The syncopated rhythm of the facade within the sweeping curves is intended to echo the wider texture of the urban grain a close grid of streets intersected by several railway lines.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 18, 2016)

Fucking ensuite bathrooms in 2 bedroom flats. WHY?


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

"to _mend_ the urban fabric" ? What is this, some sort of darning ?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

bimble said:


> "to _mend_ the urban fabric" ? What is this, some sort of darning ?




I like this bit, 'The syncopated rhythm of the facade within the sweeping curves is intended to echo the wider texture of the urban grain'


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 18, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Fucking ensuite bathrooms in 2 bedroom flats. WHY?


Easier to rent out


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

Yep. ensuite = "hotel style luxury", isn't it.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

It looks from the sketches as though the pavement space on that corner is going to be reduced quite considerably. I think anything that reduces pavement space around LJ should be highlighted.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Sorry to be out of step and that, but I quite like it. I feel drawn to buildings with curves. Soothing and calming.

Gramsci in the Barrier Block alienation thread highlighted a paper called "Living Well in the Neuropolis".

You may care to know that some of the research in that article concerned taking 17 neurotic Japanese ladies for a walk in the woods - after which their brain Functional Magnetic Resonance Imaging became normalised.

Clearly the addition of a mini olive grove on the roof terrace is a nod in the right direction.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Fucking ensuite bathrooms in 2 bedroom flats. WHY?



Chatting to someone yesterday. Said I like it up in LJ as its has not had the "gentrification" that Brixton has been getting. He said it will come there next. 

Really hope these new developments in LJ with "ensuite" bathrooms are not the start.

Seriously I like it up in LJ the way it is. Cycle up through Brixton bit of CHL and its finished imo. Cross the Gresham road Junction and its back to good old London again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Chatting to someone yesterday. Said I like it up in LJ as its has not had the "gentrification" that Brixton has been getting. He said it will come there next.
> 
> Really hope these new developments in LJ with "ensuite" bathrooms are not the start.
> 
> Seriously I like it up in LJ the way it is. Cycle up through Brixton bit of CHL and its finished imo. Cross the Gresham road Junction and its back to good old London again.



_En suite_ bathrooms sometimes signify that the developer is aiming the housing at investors who will sub-let/create a house-share.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> _En suite_ bathrooms sometimes signify that the developer is aiming the housing at investors who will sub-let/create a house-share.


Yes - you are right the whole en suite thing is built-in flexibility masquerading as posh.


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2016)

A lot of university accommodation (i.e. halls) has moved over to en suite so they can rent out to conferences in the vacation.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Winot said:


> A lot of university accommodation (i.e. halls) has moved over to en suite so they can rent out to conferences in the vacation.


Does that apply to the block above Iceland?


----------



## Winot (Aug 20, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Does that apply to the block above Iceland?



No idea.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

I won't actively miss the Floor Fashions shop, and they seem to have moved across the road anyway, but this little patch along CHL is going to look so very different in such a short space of time it's really discombobulating.
Is it 3 or 4 new buildings in the pipeline for that short stretch there near the junction? 
And that "mending the urban fabric' line does really rile me, as if the fabric has holes in it and this block of flats will fix the problem.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 20, 2016)

What with this, the flats being built opposite (that currently look like The Jailhouse Rock set) and the horribleness that will be built on the Higgs Triangle (250 homes), we will be inundated.  Once a month I have to walk from The Ritzy up to near Halfords at 8am and every time it becomes more and more congested with commuters.  It's hard to walk against the tide here.  I expect this to happen around Loughborough Junction.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

Yep. There will be what, thousands of new residents, within a couple of years?  Is that right? I'm lucky in that I don't have to squeeze on the train at rush hour most mornings but when I do it's almost impossible as is.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Chatting to someone yesterday. Said I like it up in LJ as its has not had the "gentrification" that Brixton has been getting. He said it will come there next.
> 
> Really hope these new developments in LJ with "ensuite" bathrooms are not the start.
> 
> Seriously I like it up in LJ the way it is. Cycle up through Brixton bit of CHL and its finished imo. Cross the Gresham road Junction and its back to good old London again.


Textbook first wave gentrifier comment


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yep. There will be what, thousands of new residents, within a couple of years?  Is that right? I'm lucky in that I don't have to squeeze on the train at rush hour most mornings but when I do it's almost impossible as is.


We'll have new trains with more capacity soon but I expect they will immediately become full of people from further down the line too, and things will not be much different for those getting on at LJ.


----------



## Beasley (Aug 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> We'll have new trains with more capacity soon…



It was suggested that there may be capacity for extra Wimbledon loop line trains through Loughborough Junction (terminating at Blackfriars) when works at London Bridge are finished in 2018.

Does anybody know if this could ever happen?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2016)

dp


----------



## Crispy (Aug 22, 2016)

Beasley said:


> It was suggested that there may be capacity for extra Wimbledon loop line trains through Loughborough Junction (terminating at Blackfriars) when works at London Bridge are finished in 2018.
> 
> Does anybody know if this could ever happen?


It would mean terminating at Blackfriar's, but yes it could happen.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

Crispy said:


> It would mean terminating at Blackfriar's, but yes it could happen.


The plans for what happens after 2018 seem to be constantly in flux. I'm unclear what the current proposals are for the wimbledon loop trains.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 22, 2016)

This came through my door this afternoon.


----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad they've put that letter round. 
Was just wondering today about how there's been no news on this since the funding for it was won. They plan to open in a year then. 

"please keep an eye out for consultation and engagement events".    Will do!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Glad they've put that letter round.
> Was just wondering today about how there's been no news on this since the funding for it was won. They plan to open in a year then.
> 
> "please keep an eye out for consultation and engagement events".    Will do!



I have been reporting on this in previous posts. It comes up at the monthly LJ Neighbourhood Planning meetings I attend.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> This came through my door this afternoon.



Its good they have sent this letter around.

But my issue with this from the start was that residents were not properly consulted about the future of the site.

Given that the Ward Cllrs made such a thing about what they regarded as poor consultation re roads I did point out this is what is happening with this project. To be told in so many words that this was a good project by a Cllr so different to the roads issue. I beg to differ on this.

The reason being from the Council was that the funding was applied for at the last minute and there was not time to consult people.

Is what is proposed what residents want from the site? No one has been asked. Its presented as a Good Thing and no one should raise reservations.

"Enterprise based"- Ive already raised reservations about the obsession to make everyone "entrepreneurs"- see my previous posts here.

Been told the steering group contains resident Reps ie for exampple LEMB. Who in theory report back to there residents/ members and feedback into the Steering Group. Is this happening?

I’m not clear what "affordable workspace" means in practise. From what I gather the model being looked is Pop ( minus the food stalls) which is supposed to operate with some units paying "market" rates and others getting a discount. None of this has been decided yet so its a bit optimistic to talk about affordable space at head of letter.

Unlike Pop this is for the next 25 years. Makerspace will manage site for five and then it supposed to be handed over to community control. Idea to build up skills of residents to take over management. But do residents really want to manage this? Have they not got enough to do to get by already? The funding will set the project up but I am not clear if the GLA funding will stretch to covering later years. If not how will it keep going?

Ive seen whats happened to Pop. Lot of promises. After that I would be very wary of taking letters like this at face value.

See its on LEMB letterhead. So they are on board now.


----------



## bimble (Aug 23, 2016)

I think it's kind of amazing that the letter says the site will open in Summer 2017. This is going to be a huge thing with massive impact one way or another and the plans still seem so vague.

The architects mentioned look extremely swish though Hub Westminister

But what's this ? (I just googled Public Works from the letter) : public works: Projects: The Public(s) Land Grab

Have you met these researchers Gramsci


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2016)

It makes me feel a bit weary, each time I read the blurb on the websites of these kinds of groups. It always says the same kind of stuff in slightly opaque language and projects are always "in progress". There's always a nebulous group of "collaborators". I always find myself asking what they have actually done, with an actual outcome that we can get our teeth into.


----------



## Beasley (Aug 23, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The plans for what happens after 2018 seem to be constantly in flux. I'm unclear what the current proposals are for the wimbledon loop trains.



Leo Chesterton of this forum started a campaign on FixMyTransport back in 2013 but it petered out and FixMyTransport is now “archive only” — closed to new submissions.
Where would be best source of help in restarting the campaign — advice please — ? LJ Train Madness ?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> I think it's kind of amazing that the letter says the site will open in Summer 2017. This is going to be a huge thing with massive impact one way or another and the plans still seem so vague.
> 
> The architects mentioned look extremely swish though Hub Westminister
> 
> ...



I have met Tom from Public Works. He did some of the early drawings for the project.

Public Works is collective of architects who are interested in working with community groups.

They are definitely not supporters of the Carl Turner commercially driven model. Architect as businessman. 

So I would say they are left wing young architects who want to make architectural practice more socially conscious.

The new generation of architects are critical of the last thirty or so years of architecture working for Neo Liberalism.

Its a return to some of the ideas of the 70s. Or reinventing them.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2016)

Looks to me like Public Works are probably employed to run the consultation sessions etc. They don't look to have designed any buildings as such, more art installations and the like. Seem to be a mix of academics and recent RCA Masters graduates.

Architecture 00 more likely to design the actual scheme, they look like they are a fully functioning practice able to do larger projects.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 23, 2016)

This discussion probably belongs on the dedicated thread though

Loughborough Junction regeneration project, inc. Farm site


----------



## teuchter (Aug 25, 2016)

Could have sworn we had a dedicated Masterplan thread from when the consultation sessions were going on but I can't find it. I think we must have just had the discussion on this thread.

So have started a new thread here:

Loughborough Junction masterplan (presentation 14/17 September)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2016)

Next meeting:

Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum on Wednesday 31 August at 8pm


You are invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum on Wednesday 31 August 2016 at 8pm in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – if you are having difficulty finding please ring 07799 621 582).

Please click for the minutes of the meeting of 27 July 2016
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...es/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF27.07.2016minutes.pdf

the draft agenda for the meeting on 31 August 2016
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...les/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF31.08.2016agenda.pdf


and email from Doug Black, conservation officer, Lambeth council
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...JAGLJNeighbourhoodPF27.07.2016DBlackemail.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Next meeting:
> 
> Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum on Wednesday 31 August at 8pm
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.
Doug Blacks comments about the New Loughborough Estate blocks makes sense to me.
What does he mean by "grand terraces" in Coldharbour Lane - Dover Terrace and Chichester Terrace SE5?
Views of Chichester Terrace are included here (as well as a view of the former and now late lamented Loughborough House frontage). Photo feature - a walk down Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, through Loughborough Junction into Camberwell, London SE5, March 2011


----------



## teuchter (Aug 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for this.
> Doug Blacks comments about the New Loughborough Estate blocks makes sense to me.


I'd be pleased to see them listed in some form.


CH1 said:


> What does he mean by "grand terraces" in Coldharbour Lane - Dover Terrace and Chichester Terrace SE5?


That's what I would assume, yes.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for this.
> Doug Blacks comments about the New Loughborough Estate blocks makes sense to me.
> What does he mean by "grand terraces" in Coldharbour Lane - Dover Terrace and Chichester Terrace SE5?
> Views of Chichester Terrace are included here (as well as a view of the former and now late lamented Loughborough House frontage). Photo feature - a walk down Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, through Loughborough Junction into Camberwell, London SE5, March 2011


I can't see the references to grand terraces in the doc you linked


----------



## CH1 (Aug 26, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> I can't see the references to grand terraces in the doc you linked


that was bottom of page one here https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...es/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF27.07.2016minutes.pdf


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 26, 2016)

Ah yes.  Thank you.

I was looking at the wrong doc.


----------



## Harbourite (Aug 26, 2016)

has anyone else noticed the ink cap mushroom like graffiti/paintings/street art around LJ? 

one on a window at the side of coop

one further up the road towards the taxi garages

i don't think it's a knowing wink wink  guerrilla media campaign for an imminently opening mushroom themed burger and coffee outlet

hmm ... 

the truth must be out there - i can't stand being kept in the dark


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2016)

Through the post today.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Angellic (Sep 2, 2016)

Received this email.

Clean Up Sunday - 4 September from 11am to 2pm.




*Loughborough Junction Clean-up Day this
Sunday 4 September from 11am to 2pm with free bread and cheese lunch and visit to the Loughborough Farm*
Meet at Loughborough Junction station at 11am for a spot of gentle gardening.  We will be moving and replanting some of the planters around the station and if there is time we will start tackling Station Avenue.

There will be a free bread and cheese lunch at 1pm at the Loughborough Farm on Loughborough Road.

Please come and join us even if you can only spare half an hour we would love to see you.

Help us keep Loughborough Junction a lovely place to live and visit and please get in touch by ringing 07799 621 582 if you need extra information.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2016)

Some photos of the Loughborough Estate Management Board event at Loughborough sq on Saturday. Nice event and great food.

Also put some photos of Public Works stall there on the LJ project thread.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Decided to try the illegal FREE hole in the wall cash machine at Loco:
16/04472/FUL	 |			  Retention of the installation of an ATM to the front elevation an ATM. Replacing part of the existing glazing with a white laminate composite security panel incorporating the ATM fascia with black bezel surround and white internally illuminated lettering Free Cash withdrawals out of black background. Blue LED halo illumination to the ATM surround (Town planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  233 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8RR

Tesco was refused permission for a hole in the wall cash machine a couple of years ago - and Co-op have one of those portable internal cash machines.

Loco (and Notemachine UK Ltd) just went ahead and installed theirs without permission from Lambeth Council. I noticed in the latest Weekender that Lambeth Planning Enforcement had caught up with them.

I'm rather minded to support the application from Loco - but point out that to be fair to all traders - and the vibrant residents of LJ - we need more free machines not less.

Incidentally the reason for refusing Tescos' ATM planning  application 2 years ago was that it would interfere with traffic!


----------



## Harbourite (Sep 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Decided to try the illegal FREE hole in the wall cash machine at Loco:
> 16/04472/FUL	 |			  Retention of the installation of an ATM to the front elevation an ATM. Replacing part of the existing glazing with a white laminate composite security panel incorporating the ATM fascia with black bezel surround and white internally illuminated lettering Free Cash withdrawals out of black background. Blue LED halo illumination to the ATM surround (Town planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  233 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8RR
> 
> Tesco was refused permission for a hole in the wall cash machine a couple of years ago - and Co-op have one of those portable internal cash machines.
> ...



£1.85 per withdrawal. Disgraceful. That is not a business - that is robbery.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Decided to try the illegal FREE hole in the wall cash machine at Loco:
> 16/04472/FUL	 |			  Retention of the installation of an ATM to the front elevation an ATM. Replacing part of the existing glazing with a white laminate composite security panel incorporating the ATM fascia with black bezel surround and white internally illuminated lettering Free Cash withdrawals out of black background. Blue LED halo illumination to the ATM surround (Town planning and Advertisement Consent)				  |																	  233 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8RR
> 
> Tesco was refused permission for a hole in the wall cash machine a couple of years ago - and Co-op have one of those portable internal cash machines.
> ...



Loco had atm inside there shop. Not sure why one outside is better.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> £1.85 per withdrawal. Disgraceful. That is not a business - that is robbery.


The Loco hole in the wall cash machine is genuinely is free. At least according to my online bank details.

Gramsci maybe they are on different contracts? It's almost as "transparent" as housing arrangements these days!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 12, 2016)

.

Gramsci maybe they are on different contracts? It's almost as "transparent" as housing arrangements these days![/QUOTE]

It was all light up tonight. FREE CASH with in smaller letters withdrawals.

FREE CASH is what people up in LJ really need.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2016)

"Up in LJ"?

Up from where?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> "Up in LJ"?
> 
> Up from where?



From Brixton. Its how I see it. Being ex Brixtonite.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 14, 2016)

Just got this pushed through the door.


----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 14, 2016)

err, well i live in the "surrounding neighbouring communities" so I look forward to my letter from Lambeth telling me to be alarmed.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> err, well i live in the "surrounding neighbouring communities" so I look forward to my letter from Lambeth telling me to be alarmed.


I think it is good that the EMB are acknowledging the issue though.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

5-a-side team are looking for local talent 

Ladies 5-a-side football comes to Loughborough Junction and they’re scouting for local talent


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2016)

Was at the Coop this evening. They were busy trying to get people to sign up as members. I have been a member for a while now. The new look Coop (blue- the Coops traditional colour) membership has been revamped. 

More background to this change here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 22, 2016)

Clare Balding off of the telly visits the Ebony Horse Club in LJ


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2016)

*Loughborough Junction*
*Neighbourhood Planning Forum*
*Wednesday 28 September 2016 at 8pm*


You are invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum to be held at 8pm on Wednesday 28 September 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – if you are having difficulty finding please ring 07799 621 582).

Please click below for the agenda

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c678366a8fc275dc2daf27f88/files

/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF28.09.2016agenda.pdf

We will be discussing, among other matters, the draft LJ Masterplan; if you haven't had a chance to look at it yet it is on line at:
Loughborough Junction draft masterplan consultation stage 4 | Lambeth Council
The consultation ends on 17 October 2016.

( I see the consultation on the draft now has the online form if you want to comment that way as well.)


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2016)

I went to the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting.


On the draft masterplan. No one attended the meeting from the Council. Which is unusual as at least one Cllr or officer normally attends. And disappointing as it would have been an oppurtunity to ask more about the draft know that we had a chance to look at it. So we discussed the draft ourselves. General agreement that the proposal to lose the adventure playground should be objected to. That the proposals for that site in this draft were not consulted on. The meeting agreed that , as well as individuals writing in there own comments the LJNP will put in a letter about this draft. Another thing brought up was the high density of the housing.


There is a consultation going on about the new proposed timetable for trains from the station. Link to the consultation will be circulated. Looks like more carriages on each train but less trains per hour. Which kind of defeats the object of more trains.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I went to the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting.


Sorry to have missed this but I was recovering from celebrations post an engagement with the Mayor at Lambeth Council's new Temporary Naturalisation Suite in the Redfearn Centre, followed by a celebratory nosh-up in the Beehive (which was surprisingly delicious I have to say).

*Regarding Loughborough Junction matters* - the two things you mention as being objected to at the meeting I did mention on my form as handed to the council officer at the day-time consultation exhibition outside Woolley House. Be interested to see if they actually take any notice of local views. I rather feel that in Lambeth "consultation" means "exhibition of what the council consultants have decided you are going to get, already".

*Regarding trains* - I think changing from a 15 minute service is a retrograde step.

Surely when London Bridge is fully open again there will be no excuse for this - as Brighton trains will no longer have to be routed via Tulse Hill because of capacity problems on the London Bridge lines.

It used to be said that reducing services to less than 15 minute frequency stopped a lot of passengers - as the service is no longer an informal turn-up-and-go format.

But then perhaps that is what they want. Making Loughborough Junction available on a limited stop basis only would screw us to benefit the burgers of Streatham and Wimbledon. Is that what they are up to? Or are they really going to reduce the number of trains for everyone?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2016)

There is actually a slight increase proposed in terms of number of trains, in the peak periods.

The Thameslink consultation documents are a bit confusing to interpret. I have been meaning to post up a summary of the changes relevant to LJ. Will get round to it.


----------



## prunus (Sep 30, 2016)

teuchter said:


> There is actually a slight increase proposed in terms of number of trains, in the peak periods.
> 
> The Thameslink consultation documents are a bit confusing to interpret. I have been meaning to post up a summary of the changes relevant to LJ. Will get round to it.



There are extensive details in this spreadsheet: http://www.thameslinkrailway.com/download/12394.2/station-by-station-comparison/

As far as I can see LJ proposals are:

Northbound:

Morning peak (07:00 - 10:00) total trains increase from 14 to 18

Morning high peak (08:00 - 09:00) total trains increase from 5 to 6

Rest of day (10:00 - 22:00) no change to 4 trains per hour

Southbound:

Pre-evening peak (07:00 - 16:00) no change to 4 trains per hour

Evening peak (16:00 - 19:00) total trains increase from 13 to 18

Evening high peak (17:00-18:00 (I think?)) total trains increase from 4 to 6

Post evening peak (19:00 - 20:00) no change to 4 trains per hour

Late evening (20:00 - 22:00) increase from 3 to 4 trains per hour (is 3 trains per hour southbound currrently correct?  Feels wrong)

If this is all true and we get longer trains this is probably all for the good.  Whether the 4 trains per hour outside peak times remains at or close to every 15 minutes will make a difference of course, as well as the temporal distribution of the additional peak times trains: only 1 out of the 4 extra morning peak trains will be in 'high peak', 2 out of 6 for the additional evening peak - if the others are close or closeish to the starts/ends/ of the 'high peak' times obviously more useful.

I note also that these times are for the destination/source station of Blackfriars - it doesn't say whether or not some all or none of these trains come from/go to stations further north - obviously the more do the better in terms of usefulness.

But overall sounds like probably good news for LJ.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2016)

Most trains will continue north of blackfriars as they do now. That's not particularly good news in my opinion but that's what people pushed for so we're stuck with it now.

The consultation hints that there may be an earlier morning start and later evening finish to trains which would be good. Doesn't give specific details though.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 30, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Most trains will continue north of blackfriars as they do now. That's not particularly good news in my opinion but that's what people pushed for so we're stuck with it now.
> 
> The consultation hints that there may be an earlier morning start and later evening finish to trains which would be good. Doesn't give specific details though.



Why? Re north of Blackfriars?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Why? Re north of Blackfriars?


Reliability on the Wimbledon loop is absolutely terrible because if there are any disruptions through central London or on the extensive stretch north of London (or even on the London Bridge line), then we suffer the consequential effects. I'm sure we're all familiar with showing up at LJ station and seeing a departures screen full of cancelled or heavily delayed trains.

If the loop services were self-contained - ie they just started and finished from the bay platforms at Blackfriars, then they'd be much less prone to getting messed up by delays elsewhere on the network. It's nice to have the through services but I'd rather have reliable services. Once the frequency through the central core is effectively like a tube service, every few minutes, then it will not be a great hassle to change at Blackfriars.


----------



## Doublebluff (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi all. To anyone in Loughborough Junction, I'm seeking recommendations of a friendly GP surgery in the area. Moved here recently, have signed up with one but they don't seem to be great on mental health (I have a chronic issue in this area) so am looking to switch. Any thoughts much appreciated and apols if this is the wrong place to post this -- new to the forum.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 30, 2016)

Doublebluff said:


> Hi all. To anyone in Loughborough Junction, I'm seeking recommendations of a friendly GP surgery in the area. Moved here recently, have signed up with one but they don't seem to be great on mental health (I have a chronic issue in this area) so am looking to switch. Any thoughts much appreciated and apols if this is the wrong place to post this -- new to the forum.


My one is HH Medical.   Brilliant surgery.  Can always get an appointment.  
Herne Hill Road (HHR) Medical Practice - Welcome


----------



## bimble (Sep 30, 2016)

^ that's mine as well and it works fine for me too. 
No clue about mental health provision though, and every time i've been in I've need a different doc (not a problem for me but maybe not great if you want ongoing relationship with one GP).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 30, 2016)

I suffer with mental health problems.  They've been very good.  They have a resident counsellor who is very nice.  And a Practice Psychologist.


----------



## Doublebluff (Sep 30, 2016)

Thank you, very useful to know!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2016)

Doublebluff said:


> Hi all. To anyone in Loughborough Junction, I'm seeking recommendations of a friendly GP surgery in the area. Moved here recently, have signed up with one but they don't seem to be great on mental health (I have a chronic issue in this area) so am looking to switch. Any thoughts much appreciated and apols if this is the wrong place to post this -- new to the forum.



You can also refer yourself to SLAM - the local mental health service. Without having to get a referral through your GP.

My friend did. She did a CBT group course. Once she had done that she did have opportunity to do more individually tailored course.

SLAM might be able to point u in direction for help tailored to your needs.

Well thats the idea. And the people who work there are well meaning. But mental health services are under strain. Despite all talk about Wellbeing and taking mental health seriously.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2016)

Doublebluff said:


> Hi all. To anyone in Loughborough Junction, I'm seeking recommendations of a friendly GP surgery in the area. Moved here recently, have signed up with one but they don't seem to be great on mental health (I have a chronic issue in this area) so am looking to switch. Any thoughts much appreciated and apols if this is the wrong place to post this -- new to the forum.


There are at least 2 threads devoted to doctors on here - but more Brixton oriented.

xsunnysuex seems to be giving glowing reports on Herne Hill Road surgery. I had quite bad experience with one of their doctors in 2013 I think. He has left the practice now anyway. It might well be worth you trying them. They do have a nice waiting room and several doctors.

My own doctors at 99 Coldharbour Lane I have a love hate relationship with. "We are a triage surgery" is their favourite phrase. This means you can only have telephone consultation - at a time of their choosing - presumably ideally whilst you are at the Sainsbury's check-out.

In my experience GPs are a bit queasy about mental health - and they are all under pressure to get everyone out to work, so it is good to know that HHR surgery has some sort of mental health professional attached.

I wouldn't normally recommend a website but if your mental health issue is bipolar, depressive or cyclothymic I highly recommend

PsychEducation | Treating the Mood Spectrum

There's lots of background on there and it's pretty mainstream stuff - and explains why some medications work in cyclical mood disorders and other do not. Something some GPs and even psychiatrists seem unaware of (in my experience).


----------



## Beasley (Oct 1, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I went to the LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting.
> No one attended the meeting from the Council. Which is unusual as at least one Cllr or officer normally attends. And disappointing as it would have been an opportunity to ask more about the draft



I agree: three items seemed to have been cut from the agenda, namely the updates on the Higgs site, the public realm steering group and the Loughborough Farm. Maybe these items were discussed before the meeting proper started. 

When I arrived (at 8:00pm) a number of people including Steve Wong got up and left and somebody explained that there had been another earlier meeting -- most irregular!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Beasley said:


> I agree: three items seemed to have been cut from the agenda, namely the updates on the Higgs site, the public realm steering group and the Loughborough Farm. Maybe these items were discussed before the meeting proper started.
> 
> When I arrived (at 8:00pm) a number of people including Steve Wong got up and left and somebody explained that there had been another earlier meeting -- most irregular!


Lambeth Council always used to hold private pre-meetings prior to the open public meeting.
So it might be irregular in your view - but in Lambeth it's a tradition!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2016)

Beasley said:


> I agree: three items seemed to have been cut from the agenda, namely the updates on the Higgs site, the public realm steering group and the Loughborough Farm. Maybe these items were discussed before the meeting proper started.
> 
> When I arrived (at 8:00pm) a number of people including Steve Wong got up and left and somebody explained that there had been another earlier meeting -- most irregular!



The public realm steering group is a Council set up. Im not on it. Never got an invite.It takes place before the LJNPF meeting. Which is why that meeting now starts at 8pm. Its not a pre meeting.

So its not part of the LJNPF.

There was no one there from Loughborough Farm so not discussed much. Though it was a bit. The LJ Works as its called- the new name for the project to replace the Farm does hold its meeting in public if one wants to attend.

Higgs site came up. I have not posted up about it as not sure what I can post.

Meeting u attended was particularly poor as normally a Cllr or Officer turns up. Hopefully this is just a one off.

There to many meetings for people to attend about LJ. Its a bit of a problem. Unlike Brixton where there is a Future Brixton website in LJ you have to search around different bits to keep up.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Lambeth Council always used to hold private pre-meetings prior to the open public meeting.
> So it might be irregular in your view - but in Lambeth it's a tradition!



The confusion is this.

The Steering Group for road improvements is Council set up.

The Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum was set up by LJAG. Its not a Council forum. Its also an open forum. LJAG know I post up the minutes and agenda here. And are quite happy about that. Anyone is welcome to attend.

For convenience of those attending it was decided to hold the two meetings on the same evening. There is usually a report back to LJNPF of what happened at the Steering Group.


----------



## Beasley (Oct 2, 2016)

That may be so, but it did seem odd that speaker(s) on the agenda of the second meeting left before it started without much of an explanation.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2016)

Beasley said:


> That may be so, but it did seem odd that speaker(s) on the agenda of the second meeting left before it started without much of an explanation.



You mean some of the officers? I didnt see who was there for the first meeting.


----------



## Beasley (Oct 4, 2016)

That’s what I meant: the agenda for the (2nd) meeting included Mike Fawcett of Family Mosaic (Higgs) and Nicola Wyte of Lambeth Regeneration and Steven Wong from Lambeth Transport so it could have been interesting.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2016)

LJ Co-op seems to smell of sewage of late.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 5, 2016)

teuchter said:


> LJ Co-op seems to smell of sewage of late.


Surprised it doesn't smell of gas.

I've had major digging operations outside the house  - with letters telling me they going to replace gas pipelines - and indeed had now succeeded in doing this.

Yet all that happened was they dug a hole exposing the pipes - which involved much men parked in vans outside with their feet on the dashboard.
After a few days they then filled in the hole. This also involved suspending parking and erecting cheap and nasty plastic barricades.

I was told by the more Giant Haystacks sized gas hole operative that they would be erecting some sort of screen with sensors to protect their expensive equipment. Nothing ever happened.

I believe it was a rip-off. The Gas Board i.e. SGN (Southern Gas Networks) are clearly in the business of employing private contractors who take their cue from "The Emperor's New Clothes" by Hans Christian Anderson.

Never mind money laundering - our super privatised energy companies are being rooked by spivvy contractors whose financial interests are best served by faking work.

When Botes did this to Lambeth Council we at least had Herman Ouseley to blow the whistle. Who protects us from SGN's fake contractors?


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 6, 2016)

teuchter said:


> LJ Co-op seems to smell of sewage of late.


the pong is getting stronger. staff can't work out what it is. not very nice for them.
reckon there must be a burst outflow pipe under the floor by the cash machine and flowers.


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> which involved much men parked in vans outside with their feet on the dashboard.



hole digging racket alive and well in lambeth

regularly have falco vans from the UKPN site on cambria road parking on surrounding streets (having left base at maximum speed), leave the engine running and the driver/passengers have a kip for half an hour. i knocked on window of one and asked him to turn his engine off if he was going to be parked there for a while and got a response that suggested i may be the contents of a soon to be dug and filled hole.


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 6, 2016)

and the previously squatted electric company building on cambria road has had the railings painted and very shiny medieval looking sharp metal things stuck on top to stop anyone breaking in. must have cost a bit. very effective. 

apart from the bit at the LJ end where they've left a nice 2 foot gap where you could get up on the adjoining wall and climb over. not that i am encouraging squatting.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2016)

On Saturday night a car crashed into the corner of Wanless Rd / Herne Hill Rd, taking out two cast iron bollards in the process. It's still there. Does that mean the driver did a runner and no-one knows who owns it?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> and the previously squatted electric company building on cambria road has had the railings painted and very shiny medieval looking sharp metal things stuck on top to stop anyone breaking in. must have cost a bit. very effective.
> 
> apart from the bit at the LJ end where they've left a nice 2 foot gap where you could get up on the adjoining wall and climb over. not that i am encouraging squatting.


And to think LJAG helped block development of the site 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 6, 2016)

I noticed the official response of a parking ticket going on yesterday.


teuchter said:


> On Saturday night a car crashed into the corner of Wanless Rd / Herne Hill Rd, taking out two cast iron bollards in the process. It's still there. Does that mean the driver did a runner and no-one knows who owns it?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> And to think LJAG helped block development of the site 2-3 years ago.



The council turned down UKPN's application to cram this with housing as they wished this to remain a light industrial unit rather than dense housing. I had thought that this parish would appreciate this.


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 6, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> and the previously squatted electric company building on cambria road has had the railings painted and very shiny medieval looking sharp metal things stuck on top to stop anyone breaking in. must have cost a bit. very effective.
> 
> apart from the bit at the LJ end where they've left a nice 2 foot gap where you could get up on the adjoining wall and climb over. not that i am encouraging squatting.



obviously a UKPN U75 lurker out there - 2 foot gap now filled


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> obviously a UKPN U75 lurker out there - 2 foot gap now filled


This thread is the place to report power outages then


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> The council turned down UKPN's application to cram this with housing as they wished this to remain a light industrial unit rather than dense housing. I had thought that this parish would appreciate this.


So it's OK to cram housing onto the former Barrington Road Old People's Home site, and the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre site - but unused LEB depots should be used for breeding foxes??

So it's all about parishes. If you are fortunate enough to live in the Parish of St John's Angel Town you're fucked. Contrariwise living in the Parish of St Saviours it's localised street gentrification and nimbyism - blessed by the Lord.


----------



## Beasley (Oct 7, 2016)

Talking of which, has anybody noticed the new building for St Johns CofE Primary School in Angell Road with its strikingly large and bold Christian "branding" in the form of an illuminated cross and school logo?
These details of the design were given planning permission (see Elevation) but some might find them a bit excessive.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 7, 2016)

Beasley said:


> Talking of which, has anybody noticed the new building for St Johns CofE Primary School in Angell Road with its strikingly large and bold Christian "branding" in the form of an illuminated cross and school logo?
> These details of the design were given planning permission (see Elevation) but some might find them a bit excessive.



It's hideous. It replaced a large metal relief sculpture of an angel that was  on the previous building and I was hoping it was going back up. It remained on the edge building site but has since disappeared. Perhaps it's been moved inside the building.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Beasley said:


> Talking of which, has anybody noticed the new building for St Johns CofE Primary School in Angell Road with its strikingly large and bold Christian "branding" in the form of an illuminated cross and school logo?
> These details of the design were given planning permission (see Elevation) but some might find them a bit excessive.


I feel I should check it out after this adverse critique. It is a church school though, so it is hardly surprising they have put a cross on it. 

I can see a BHA logo might be seen by some as more modern and aspirational - but currently the BHA only supply volunteers to speak in comparative RE lessons - not run schools.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I feel I should check it out after this adverse critique. It is a church school though, so it is hardly surprising they have put a cross on it.
> 
> I can see a BHA logo might be seen by some as more modern and aspirational - but currently the BHA only supply volunteers to speak in comparative RE lessons - not run schools.
> View attachment 93580



No problem with the cross. it's the huge, shiny shield with the school logo that offends.


----------



## Beasley (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> unused LEB depots should be used for breeding foxes??



Some while back I read (on Urban75 ??) a proposal that this site be used for development of King's College hospital.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Beasley said:


> Some while back I read (on Urban75 ??) a proposal that this site be used for development of King's College hospital.


Don't you think that the "Kings 2000" project has kind of got out of control?
They started it in 1989 or even earlier and there is no sign of it finishing yet.
No wonder people round here have problems getting GP appointments - especially since they closed our one GP surgery in Coldharbour.

It would have been really odd for Kings to have taken over the St John's School site when we have been blessed with the Cathedral of Healthcare which is the Akerman Centre - albeit that Akerman comes under St Thomas's.

Would they have expected St John's School to be permanently in temporary pre-fabs in Somerleyton Road?

If you find or remember the reference to this Kings proposal I would be interested - if only so I could to go to a Lameth CCG "open to the public" pre-meeting and ask embarrassing questions.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Angellic said:


> No problem with the cross. it's the huge, shiny shield with the school logo that offends. View attachment 93583


I'm off as soon as PM finishes to catch the beauty of it in the approaching dusk!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Angellic said:


> No problem with the cross. it's the huge, shiny shield with the school logo that offends. View attachment 93583


I saw a sign like that facing the church on the Angel Road side. Also the massive cross on the corner of the building facing Overton Road/Peckford Place corner.

Funnily enough the sign facing Angel Road looked a bit twee I thought - an angel praying in front of a cross apparently - but not a black background as you have.
More like this in fact (not a photo - this is  my edit of an internet image)

Is the more satanic version on a different wall of the school?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So it's OK to cram housing onto the former Barrington Road Old People's Home site, and the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre site - but unused LEB depots should be used for breeding foxes??
> 
> So it's all about parishes. If you are fortunate enough to live in the Parish of St John's Angel Town you're fucked. Contrariwise living in the Parish of St Saviours it's localised street gentrification and nimbyism - blessed by the Lord.


I'm not aware of any Lambeth planning officers living by the electricity works. Are you?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I'm not aware of any Lambeth planning officers living by the electricity works. Are you?


No. Did I say that?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I saw a sign like that facing the church on the Angel Road side. Also the massive cross on the corner of the building facing Overton Road/Peckford Place corner.
> 
> Funnily enough the sign facing Angel Road looked a bit twee I thought - an angel praying in front of a cross apparently - but not a black background as you have.
> More like this in fact (not a photo - this is  my edit of an internet image)
> ...



It's the same sign, just the shield and no black, or blue, background. It's so shiny and plasticy and big. Like a Christian superstore. The architects must despair. The old angel in a dull grey metal relief was much more pleasing. I wonder what happened to it.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2016)

Angellic said:


> It's the same sign, just the shield and no black, or blue, background. It's so shiny and plasticy and big. Like a Christian superstore. The architects must despair. The old angel in a dull grey metal relief was much more pleasing. I wonder what happened to it.


Not disputing about your old metal angel bas-relief if that's the right word. (I can't remember seeing it though). I think the new sign is OK - but obviously these things are a matter of taste.

The school building itself looks a bit cheap and utilitarian. But there again perhaps that's good. The way Lambeth Council go on the site might be needed in 10 years time for a luxury tower block to pay for the refurbishment of Angell Town Estate Mk II.


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> LJ Co-op seems to smell of sewage of late.


The source of stink has been found - a rogue brie cheese that somehow got behind the chiller cabinets. staff have not ruled out foul play. 

As the cabinets are bolted to the floor and the brie cannot be reached, emergency back-up has been called up from Co-op head office to take the shop apart and remove the cheese. "It's an overnight job".

Normal aroma should be resumed by middle of next week.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> No. Did I say that?


Then I'm not entirely sure why you're going on about NIMBYs


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Then I'm not entirely sure why you're going on about NIMBYs


What I'm going on about, since you ask me to elaborate is how the LJAG set are keen to have neece gentrifying developments in the Herne Hill Ward section of their chosen area - which doesn't include developments such as the ex-LEB or more recently the Higgs - where all stops where pulled out to get it scrapped/downsized.

Yet when it comes to developments in Coldharbour Ward they seem to wish to impose various right-on seeming schemes which the council tenants don't want, and then when something gross is proposed such as demolishing Marcus Lipton so they can then demolish a playground and add flats for sale to an already densely populate council estate - LJAG are late to the party, claiming they knew nothing about it.

Personally I think LJAG ought to be split into a Herne Hill Ward group and and a Coldharbour Ward group as the issues are considerably different.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Seems a bit unfair to LJAG given that they've made a formal objection to the Marcus Lipton plans. When you say they "claim they knew nothing about it" what do you mean? That they have secretly been backing this plan until now?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> The source of stink has been found - a rogue brie cheese that somehow got behind the chiller cabinets. staff have not ruled out foul play.
> 
> As the cabinets are bolted to the floor and the brie cannot be reached, emergency back-up has been called up from Co-op head office to take the shop apart and remove the cheese. "It's an overnight job".
> 
> Normal aroma should be resumed by middle of next week.


 Can't they just bring in a large team of hungry mice?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Seems a bit unfair to LJAG given that they've made a formal objection to the Marcus Lipton plans. When you say they "claim they knew nothing about it" what do you mean? That they have secretly been backing this plan until now?


No. I mean they knew nothing about it until now.

BTW I was amazed that LJAG spent time and money leafletting the Loughbrough Estate trying to whip up opposition to the Higgs site being developed - and then completely ignored the development on the corner of Barringotn Ro\ad and St James's Crescent which is currently being built - and will cut off light from several of the adjacent "neo-Corbusian" council blocks (which are apparently listable).

Why do they think council tenants in the Loughborough Estate should be interested in the Higgs issue when LJAG high command couldn't give a toss about the ameneity isses of the very same tenants?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> No. I mean they knew nothing about it until now.
> 
> BTW I was amazed that LJAG spent time and money leafletting the Loughbrough Estate trying to whip up opposition to the Higgs site being developed - and then *completely ignored the development on the corner of Barringotn Ro\ad and St James's Crescent which is currently being built* - and will cut off light from several of the adjacent "neo-Corbusian" council blocks (which are apparently listable).
> 
> Why do they think council tenants in the Loughborough Estate should be interested in the Higgs issue when LJAG high command couldn't give a toss about the ameneity isses of the very same tenants?



No they didn't.

Discuss the future of Barrington Lodge – your chance to have a say | Loughborough Junction Action Group

I can't answer for exactly why LJAG did not consider this scheme one that should be opposed. But it's hardly comparable to the Higgs site which is in a town centre location and displaced local employment space.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> Discuss the future of Barrington Lodge – your chance to have a say | Loughborough Junction Action Group
> 
> I can't answer for exactly why LJAG did not consider this scheme one that should be opposed. But it's hardly comparable to the Higgs site which is in a town centre location and displaced local employment space.



And by the way - LJAG's chair said she didn't have a problem with the scale of the development proposed for Higgs (which many people did). She said she was concerned about the mix of uses within.


----------



## bimble (Oct 10, 2016)

I wish people would just accept Ljag for what it is. Where you agree with them ally with them where you don't argue, but no point wishing / demanding from outside that they be something other than what they are.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> Discuss the future of Barrington Lodge – your chance to have a say | Loughborough Junction Action Group
> 
> I can't answer for exactly why LJAG did not consider this scheme one that should be opposed. But it's hardly comparable to the Higgs site which is in a town centre location and displaced local employment space.


Thank you for posting that up about the consultation. The first one simply didn't happen. But you can see from the "property section" spin on the LJAG page you put up LJAG already thought that to have a huge development right next to existing social tenants could be nothing but a benefit - to the tenants whose light and view would be affected and the "community".

Whereas a similarly large development in Herne Hill Road is a violation of the "Town Centre" 

The Higgs scheme was certainy further de-industrialisation of Loughborough Junction and Lambeth, and a reduction of the number of jobs. That had happened now - even though the developer, Trump-like, has invoked the bankruptcy laws apparently and the site is now dormant.

Final point - LJAG DID arrange a wide-scale leaflet drop about Higgs - including the Loughborough Estate.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for posting that up about the consultation. The first one simply didn't happen. But you can see from the "property section" spin on the LJAG page you put up *LJAG already thought that to have a huge development right next to existing social tenants could be nothing but a benefit* - to the tenants whose light and view would be affected and the "community".



Why then did LJAG, in fact, make an objection to the planning application for that scheme, as noted in the relevant Planning Committee notes?

I think the text on that page on the LJAG website is just a posting-up of a press release from the developers, although I can see that it could be easily read as a statement from LJAG.

In the end it's a group of volunteers who put their own time into what they think's good for the local area. Of course they might be biased in some of their priorities, like anyone, and they will inevitably take positions on some things that not everyone can agree with but I don't think it's at all fair to start accusing them of not giving a toss about the residents of the Loughborough estate. 

That's quite a big accusation and the fact is they didn't ignore the Barrington Lodge development - they advertised the consultation day and they commented on the application, objecting to it.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Why then did LJAG, in fact, make an objection to the planning application for that scheme, as noted in the relevant Planning Committee notes?
> 
> I think the text on that page on the LJAG website is just a posting-up of a press release from the developers, although I can see that it could be easily read as a statement from LJAG.
> 
> ...


You are clearly right about the first bit. But how can anyone say for sure how effective their objection actually was - the planning agenda document you posted pools the objectors comments - so not possible to say what LJAG said in their submission.

My favorite part of that document is this:
*The proposed development by reason of its height, scale, bulk and massing would constitute an over dominant and visually obtrusive feature, that would be out of keeping and would fail to make a positive visual contribution to the Wyck Gardens Streetscape. As such, the proposal is contrary to policies 31, 33, 38 & 39 of the Adopted Unitary Development Plan (2007).
*
This is Lambeth Planners quoting their earlier refusal of a previous scheme on the same site in 2008. [section 3.4.1 - and there are a further 4 paragraphs giving environmental objections which were valid in 2008. Not now though - fuck the trees, as one might say]


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> No. I mean they knew nothing about it until now.



To be fair to LJAG the Council plans for the youth centre and the adventure playground have been something that no one knew about for certain.

As the Council position at the LJ Neighbourhood Forum meetings was that nothing had been decided. It was brought up regularly at the meetings.

LJAG did not say to much about it at the meetings. Leaving that to me. But they have now taken a position of opposition to the Council plans which became clear when the draft LJ Masterplan was sprung on us locals.

IMO the Council took LJAG for granted as a community group they could work with ie one that would go along with what they wanted. The road closure farce where the Council left LJAG high and dry to take the flack isnt something LJAG will forget.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What I'm going on about, since you ask me to elaborate is how the LJAG set are keen to have neece gentrifying developments in the Herne Hill Ward section of their chosen area - which doesn't include developments such as the ex-LEB or more recently the Higgs - where all stops where pulled out to get it scrapped/downsized.
> 
> Yet when it comes to developments in Coldharbour Ward they seem to wish to impose various right-on seeming schemes which the council tenants don't want, and then when something gross is proposed such as demolishing Marcus Lipton so they can then demolish a playground and add flats for sale to an already densely populate council estate - LJAG are late to the party, claiming they knew nothing about it.
> 
> Personally I think LJAG ought to be split into a Herne Hill Ward group and and a Coldharbour Ward group as the issues are considerably different.



I'd like to see your data about LJAGs involvement with the ex-LEB site. Thanks


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I'd like to see your data about LJAGs involvement with the ex-LEB site. Thanks


I'll see what I can dig out. But I don't have the resources of a teuchter. As you might have noted from his analysis on another matter (Barrington Road development) the council reports do not show the actual comments of objectors - either individuals or local interest groups.

You seem to also ignore verbal history and impressions ingested over a period of time from conversations with people involved.

Clearly I, as a person reporting impressions of such meetings am giving my own view of what the facts are. This is not actually a court of law. It is a bulletin board, or chat room if you like. So if you choose to believe that I am wrong, then that is what you choose to believe.

In politics an awful lot gets changed in a way that suits the consensus.

I highly recommend this BBC programme about Neville Chamberlain, which gave a startling new perspective on a matter which had been settled in the public mind many years before even I was born: BBC Radio 4 - Great Lives, Series 40, AA Gill on Arthur Neville Chamberlain


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I'd like to see your data about LJAGs involvement with the ex-LEB site. Thanks


Some preliminary searching reveals that on page 26 of the September 2013 edition of the Loughbroough Junction Masterplan Framework (so-called)
there is reference to: 
26
Loughborough Junction Plan - September 2013
_Key Industrial and Business Area (KIBA)_
Shakespeare Road Business Centre KIBA
Loughborough Road KIBA
Coldharbour Lane Estate and
Bengeworth Road Depot KIBA
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/Loughborough_Junction_Framework_Plan8.pdf

It is my contention that LJAG used this planning document's zoning  to argue against developing Bengeworth Road depot for housing (which they are entitled to do). Defending a KIBA is a reasonable stance - but could of course be confused with not wanting more housing "In My Back Yard" (knowing that continued use as a KIBA would be suitable breeding space for foxes as I said before).  

I will see what else I can find later on.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Some preliminary searching reveals that on page 26 of the September 2013 edition of the Loughbroough Junction Masterplan Framework (so-called)
> there is reference to:
> 26
> Loughborough Junction Plan - September 2013
> ...



I've done it for you, in case you're a little too busy doing other things. Although the Bengeworth development dates back to 2010, 3 years before the planning document.  So it's a bit of a tentative contention that three years before a document was published LJAG used it to argue against Bengeworth Road development. 

Here you go = 10/02586/OUT	 |			  Application for Outline Planning Permission (with appearance and landscaping as reserved matters) to determine the principle of the site redevelopment through the erection of a mixed used scheme provided within a range of two to three-storey dwellinghouses and four to five-storey blocks comprising:  71 residential units (16 x one-bedroom, 22 x two-bedroom, 8 x three-bedroom and 25 x four-bedroom) of which 24 units would be affordable; approx. 108 sq.m of retail (Class A1) and approx. 7340 sq.m of office/employment (Class B1) with 33 associated car parking spaces at street level and the provision of communal amenity space.				  |																	  54 Bengeworth Road London SE5 9AJ. 

You can also click through to the details of the decision notice.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I've done it for you, in case you're a little too busy doing other things. Although the Bengeworth development dates back to 2010, 3 years before the planning document.  So it's a bit of a tentative contention that three years before a document was published LJAG used it to argue against Bengeworth Road development.
> 
> Here you go = 10/02586/OUT	 |			  Application for Outline Planning Permission (with appearance and landscaping as reserved matters) to determine the principle of the site redevelopment through the erection of a mixed used scheme provided within a range of two to three-storey dwellinghouses and four to five-storey blocks comprising:  71 residential units (16 x one-bedroom, 22 x two-bedroom, 8 x three-bedroom and 25 x four-bedroom) of which 24 units would be affordable; approx. 108 sq.m of retail (Class A1) and approx. 7340 sq.m of office/employment (Class B1) with 33 associated car parking spaces at street level and the provision of communal amenity space.				  |																	  54 Bengeworth Road London SE5 9AJ.
> 
> You can also click through to the details of the decision notice.


I think LJAG did oppose the change from a KIBA to Housing, and indeed the site is still a KIBA in the latest version of the  Lambeth Local Plan (page 248) https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-lambeth-local-plan-2015-web.pdf

As you will have seen with regard to the plans from 2010 which you have put up - there are 4 objections which are "unavailable" (presumably because of the time delay - and issue of computerising planning records).

I don't have access to LJAG's planning records, and neither of us has access to Lambeth's records in detail.

Seems to me we have a stalemate here. I believe LJAG prioritise Herne Hill ward when it comes to planning objections.
I concede you have demonstrated that LJAG objected to Barrington Road - but at the very least you must concede that LJAG's endeavours at blocking developments has indeed at least slowed up developments in SE5 and SE24, whereas SW9 remains at the mercy of council-initiated overdevelopment.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seems to me we have a stalemate here.



I wasn't aware there was a battle going on.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 15, 2016)

(I think) someone's dumped some asbestos on the corner of Wanless Road and Herne Hill Road.
Anyone know how we get rid of it?


----------



## Harbourite (Oct 20, 2016)

i think coop new outside branding is quite nice  could be lot worse.

any ideas on what the shop next to cost cutter (was second hand place) is going to become?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 21, 2016)

Wandered through Oval Quarter this morning on the way to the Health Centre. Are there any images of what was there before? Have a vague memory of what surrounded the submarine.


----------



## bimble (Oct 21, 2016)

This morning the jury gave a verdict of manslaughter in the case of the death of a young man called Jerrell Elie who was killed here in Flaxman Road last Summer and whom I happened to see dying (I did't see the actual incident and was not called as a witness in the end to my great relief ).
It's in the news today. Don't know why I'm putting this here really, apart from to say that at the time I was totally convinced in my head that the police didn't give a shit and weren't really interested in investigating it properly, because just another dead teenaged black boy etc but it turns out I was wrong about that. Probably part of being in shock and upset and a bit paranoid for a while.
Went to Old Bailey and heard the summing up of evidence the other day and it was really meticulously put together, solid enough to convince me who was so sure the police were wrong (I was totally adamant that I hadn't heard a car) .
 It's heartbreakingly awful what happened but at least the police did do their job.
I hope his family will take some comfort in that at least.
Sentence not announced yet just the verdict.
'Teen was run over and left to die after snitching to police'
Man found guilty of manslaughter after crushing teen with car


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2016)

just to cheer everyone up here's a couple of pics from my trip to Tescos this bleak wintry morning


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 30, 2016)

bimble said:


> View attachment 94574
> 
> View attachment 94577
> just to cheer everyone up here's a couple of pics from my trip to Tescos this bleak wintry morning


I have spectacular spider's web laden in fog but I can't get a good snap.


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2016)

This meeting is tonight, if anyone can make it - an opportunity to at least get your views written down if not heard, on the LJ Masterplan in general (including the masterplan to sell off the playground for flats) 

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...lanconsultationresponseLJNPF10_10_2016.01.pdf


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 7, 2016)

I'd like to but it's become like trying to get your head around the third runway - I went to the public thing at the same venue about a month ago and you need a Phd in graphic visualisation and a spare month to reach level 1.


----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> I'd like to but it's become like trying to get your head around the third runway - I went to the public thing at the same venue about a month ago and you need a Phd in graphic visualisation and a spare month to reach level 1.


Noo ! don't say that. That's what they want you to feel. I'm really terrible at reading maps and understanding 3D drawings and all that, and I know it's a total shambles with all these different plans and so on, but I'm going because I want to make sure that they can't get away with pretending that everyone who lives here is totally fine with the idea of the playground being sold off and transformed into a block of flats.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> Noo ! don't say that. That's what they want you to feel. I'm really terrible at reading maps and understanding 3D drawings and all that, and I know it's a total shambles with all these different plans and so on, but I'm going because I want to make sure that they can't get away with pretending that everyone who lives here is totally fine with the idea of the playground being sold off and transformed into a block of flats.


Keep the bit between your teeth Bimble.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 10, 2016)

The Fornicator said:


> I'd like to but it's become like trying to get your head around the third runway - I went to the public thing at the same venue about a month ago and you need a Phd in graphic visualisation and a spare month to reach level 1.



Reports on the meeting on the LJ Masterplan thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 10, 2016)

Sunshine Arts are doing Xmas"Flea" market every Saturday in November. 

Handmade cards, clothes and food. 


*  Carnival C.A.F.E OpEN!- Charity Flea Market  *
10:00 am - 3:00 pm 

The only Carnival Cafe in the UK ! Our café bar is fully licensed and enjoys free Wi-Fi in a comfortable and creative atmosphere; we offer homemade refreshments, daily lunches and Caribbean treats. ‘Mulana’ Charity Flea Market All items 50p-£5 Grab a bargain and help us fundraise for our charitable project  ‘Mulana: The Art Of People’.  We will be serving up homemade Caribbean Soup and our new range of chutneys will be available to purchase. Mulana items will also be on sale and an…

The Mulana charity helps women in India.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 20, 2016)

i'd really appreciate advice from posters on a situation which is undoubtedly far too common ...

a neighbour knocked on my door earlier. she asked me to come to see the situation she is living in.

there are 14 people living in four rooms, including 3 families of 4, each with 2 kids under ten years old and one infant. there is no heating - they are relying on electric fan heaters. there is no hot water - relying on boiling saucepans of water. there is one bathroom for the house - the toilet does not flush. it is in a general state of significant disrepair (damp, broken windows, broken floor tiles, no bannisters in stair rail) and there is clear evidence of mice and cockroaches throughout the house. she told me they also have rats. no smoke alarms detectors or clear exit routes in case of a fire.

my neighbour has asked for my help - to speak to someone "official" ASAP on their behalf as they don't speak english. she is equals parts angry, afraid and upset.

the advice i need - who do i call? how do i help? who do i need to involve and what do i need to say?

i ask these questions because i am sceptical about the lambeth council "machine" and just calling the numbers given on the website and getting fobbed off. and i am so fucking angry about this that i may not go about it in the most level-headed way.

thanks for any advice or experience anyone has that can help


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 20, 2016)

i said (with help of google translate) that by going official, i had no idea what would happen about finding her and other residents somewhere else to live and that there may be questions asked about immigration status etc. she was ok with all that


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 20, 2016)

God that sounds terrible for her, her family and the others living there. I don't have any direct experience or help to offer, other than to say that the house/flat sounds like it would qualify as a HMO (Home in Multiple Occupation) and as such the landlord needs a licence from the Council - which of course they won't have got, and this might make Lambeth more likely to respond...
Link to Shelter page - here - and I guess they might be worth contacting also?
Houses in multiple occupation (HMO)


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2016)

It sounds like the sort of thing that needs to be treated pretty carefully to make sure the tenants don't end up in an even worse situation as a consequence of action being taken against the landlord. Not surprised you are angry. I don't know if I'd trust it to Lambeth doing the right thing in response; I think you need to find someone who can give you good advice on legal stuff etc. before doing too much.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2016)

They should make sure they keep safe record of the threatening text messages.


...and it might be wise not to put too much specific info on here; it's a publicly visible forum.


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 20, 2016)

teuchter said:


> They should make sure they keep safe record of the threatening text messages.
> 
> 
> ...and it might be wise not to put too much specific info on here; it's a publicly visible forum.


thanks teuchter and sparky bird, advice taken


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 20, 2016)

You'll get a sympathetic ear and, hopefully, action from either Dany and/or Rachel - both Coldharbour ward councillors:

danyanwu@lambeth.gov.uk

rheywood@lambeth.gov.uk << Maybe try Rachel first


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> i'd really appreciate advice from posters on a situation which is undoubtedly far too common ...
> 
> a neighbour knocked on my door earlier. she asked me to come to see the situation she is living in.
> 
> ...



The Citizens Advice Centre deal with housing issues. Shelter may take this up or give advice in confidence.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 23, 2016)

Anyone know what's happened to the old guy that sleeps by the phone box by Loughborough Farm?   All his stuff has been cleared and there's no sign of him.   Hope he's ok.


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 23, 2016)

She finally called back?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 23, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone know what's happened to the old guy that sleeps by the phone box by Loughborough Farm?   All his stuff has been cleared and there's no sign of him.   Hope he's ok.


don't know the old guy in question how long has he been sleeping there ?must be fucking grim.....


The Fornicator said:


> She finally called back?


......can't really share your levity.....homelessness is never a joke and this time of year especially it can be fatal....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 23, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> don't know the old guy in question how long has he been sleeping there ?must be fucking grim.....


Oh he's been there quite a while.  He usually sleeps on a load of rags.  I noticed someone had bought him a nice tent last week.   But today no sign of him at all.   I gave him some money a few weeks back.  He was really grateful.  I spent some time talking to him and he said he'd had throat cancer.   It had clearly affected his voice as I had a problem understanding him.  Really hope he's ok.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 23, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh he's been there quite a while.  He usually sleeps on a load of rags.  I noticed someone had bought him a nice tent last week.   But today no sign of him at all.   I gave him some money a few weeks back.  He was really grateful.  I spent some time talking to him and he said he'd had throat cancer.   It had clearly affected his voice as I had a problem understanding him.  Really hope he's ok.



If it's a blue tent, then there's a chance he's up on Champion Park opposite the 'William Booth College'.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 23, 2016)

madolesance said:


> If it's a blue tent, then there's a chance he's up on Champion Park opposite the 'William Booth College'.


It was a long green tent with flowers on.  so doesn't sound like the same one.  Quite worried about him tbh.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh he's been there quite a while.  He usually sleeps on a load of rags.  I noticed someone had bought him a nice tent last week.   But today no sign of him at all.   I gave him some money a few weeks back.  He was really grateful.  I spent some time talking to him and he said he'd had throat cancer.   It had clearly affected his voice as I had a problem understanding him.  Really hope he's ok.



He has been around LJ for quite a while. He also has a drink problem as well as poor health. I hope he is being taken care of as he is quite vulnerable imo.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 23, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> He has been around LJ for quite a while. He also has a drink problem as well as poor health. I hope he is being taken care of as he is quite vulnerable imo.


Yes I hope he's ok.  Strange not seeing him there.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2016)

Loughborough Junction
Neighbourhood Planning Forum
Wednesday 30 November 2016 at 8pm

You are invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum to be held at 8pm on Wednesday 30 November 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign 
Please click below for the minutes of the meeting of 28 September 2016
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF28.09.2016minutes.01.pdf
The agenda and minutes of the meeting on 7 November to follow.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 28, 2016)

Sorry to be off-topic, or at least 700 km off-course, but this little planning number from the Frieburg was just Tweeted by Natalie Bennett.

Shows what can be done with a Green Mayor - working on a former post WWII military base.

Now here's a plan - and some of the ideas are relevant to Loughborough Junction.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Sorry to be off-topic, or at least 700 km off-course, but this little planning number from the Frieburg was just Tweeted by Natalie Bennett.
> 
> Shows what can be done with a Green Mayor - working on a former post WWII military base.
> 
> Now here's a plan - and some of the ideas are relevant to Loughborough Junction.



I don't think it's down to a Green Mayor _per se_. I think it's a lot to do with the structural differences in Germany. Agree that some of the document is interesting, but there's a whole different demographic with different needs in Loughbrough Junction.

I particularly felt that the quote, 'Of course we could afford our own car, but we live better without having one...', would bring back memories of the LJ road closure skirmishes of 2015 and the accusations of LJAG's middle class value-imposition. I wonder how many LJers would want to revisit that potboiler?

And tried as I might, I could only find one BME person in the whole document, and that was a small child.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't think it's down to a Green Mayor _per se_. I think it's a lot to do with the structural differences in Germany. Agree that some of the document is interesting, but there's a whole different demographic with different needs in Loughbrough Junction.
> 
> I particularly felt that the quote, 'Of course we could afford our own car, but we live better without having one...', would bring back memories of the LJ road closure skirmishes of 2015 and the accusations of LJAG's middle class value-imposition. I wonder how many LJers would want to revisit that potboiler?
> 
> And tried as I might, I could only find one BME person in the whole document, and that was a small child.


I agree on lack of ethnic diversity. I find it interesting that Design Council CABE consider this case worthy of study in Newcastle though.

Maybe we would be better served having some Design Council CABE "Experts" elevating the standard of consultation in Loughborough Junction.

Seems to me that at the moment we are subject to the whims of various council officers who might not even stay around longer than 18 months before buggering off back where they came from (thinking former Head of Planning who came from Camden recently and is now safely back in Camden Town Hall - where his most recent innovation has been to abolish neighbour consultation letters).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2016)

Update on Loughborough Junction meeting tomorrow (Wednesday):


You are invited to the 47th meeting of the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum which will deliver the Loughborough Junction Plan, public realm improvements in the area and investigate the possibility of working towards a Neighbourhood Plan.  The meeting will be held at 8pm on Wednesday 30 November 2016 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – 
Please click the links below for:

Cllr Jack Hopkins response to LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum letter to Cllr Lib Peck on masterplan.
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c678366a8fc275dc2daf27f88/files/LJAGCllrJackHopkinsletter29.11.2016.
pdf
Agenda for 30 November meeting
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c678366a8fc275dc2daf27f88/files/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF30.11.2016
agenda.pdf
Minutes of the meeting of 28 September
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF28.09.2016minutes.02.pdf
Minutes of the meeting of 7 November
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c678366a8fc275dc2daf27f88/files/LJAGminutes07.11.2016.pdf

bimble


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2016)

Cllr Hopkins reply:

https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...files/LJAGCllrJackHopkinsletter29.11.2016.pdf

I have not had time to read this properly. But this is in his letter:



> Officers have informed me that the request from the Neighbourhood Planning Forum,
> for notes relating to consultation on the future of play space for young people,
> related to the Stage 2 Consultation Report (the report on the findings of stage 3 not having
> been published at the time of the request). In particular, this related to the text on page
> ...



The Council are trying to limit this to discussion on moving adventure playground facilities to Elam Open space. Rather than opposition to losing the Adventure Playground to one of Nu Labours developer friends.

I would like to know why it took months to acknowledge that the report does not reflect the discussions that took place. I was bringing it up at nearly every LJ Neighbourhood Planning meeting and was treated with increasing hostility from officers for doing so. And I got no back up from Ward Cllrs. Who would not take this up. 

I would also like to know what the further investigations were.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2016)

Reminds me of something the CH1 posted a while back. Why is it up to hard pressed local residents to bring these issue up? 

There is a paid officer bureaucracy and Cllrs with allowances to stick up for basic things like adventure playgrounds. 

Not use consultation to sort out what land will be given over to developers to coin it on. What is the point of local politics?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 30, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> i'd really appreciate advice from posters on a situation which is undoubtedly far too common ...
> 
> a neighbour knocked on my door earlier. she asked me to come to see the situation she is living in.
> 
> ...


fucking hell! do they actually have to pay rent for that? Their landlord needs locking up.

 I wonder if the Brixton advice centre on Railton rd could help? do shelter /crisis or other housing charities have advice lines? Or especially if you're being fobbed off how about calling the press? only with their permission though.

Any progress for them?


----------



## Harbourite (Nov 30, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> fucking hell! do they actually have to pay rent for that? Their landlord needs locking up.
> 
> I wonder if the Brixton advice centre on Railton rd could help? do shelter /crisis or other housing charities have advice lines? Or especially if you're being fobbed off how about calling the press? only with their permission though.
> 
> Any progress for them?



thanks friend of dorothy. the situation is improving short term and lambeth have been very helpful within the very limited range of things they can do and have the budget for ... medium to long-term i don't know


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> fucking hell! do they actually have to pay rent for that? Their landlord needs locking up.
> 
> I wonder if the Brixton advice centre on Railton rd could help? do shelter /crisis or other housing charities have advice lines? Or especially if you're being fobbed off how about calling the press? only with their permission though.
> 
> Any progress for them?


I had this sort of thing going on for 4 or 5 years next to me. 17 people in 8 rooms. Nice youngish men for the most part. Few of them had much English. Mostly from Spanish speaking South American countries, but latterly a Brazilian and some French speaking Africans.

I had nimby neighbour problems. The landlord got these guys to do building alterations as part of the rent. They built an out-house/extension with a flat roof, and they used to come out and sit on the roof playing music and looking and shouting down into my garden.

I reported it to planning. A planner came round sucked their teeth and said he would refer it to enforcement. He threw out wild figures, speculating how much rent was coming in from what was registered as a single family house. Enforcement could make no progress because the landlord would not answer the phone or agree to meet and give access for an inspection.

It all resolved itself 3 or 4 years ago when the house was sold to a Chinese developer who turned it into three flats, at much higher rental I assume. One of the current tenants is Polish and working at JP Morgan. I know this because I have received Amazon packages for her.

Landlords like the one we are referring to in the thread do need locking up. I was convinced that my former neighbour was trafficking the guys in from Italy. Anyway it is sorted now in a way.

The problem for Harbourite's neighbour is presumably getting worse in this cold weather. I think an arm's length agency is better than going straight to the council. Maybe an "I have a friend....." question to a councillor might elicit some proper advice, assuming a councillor is available to consult.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2016)

Noticed this on the shutters of "soapy moos", the car wash place right at the bottom of Herne Hill Rd.

Network Rail notifying they have taken possession. Sorry my photo is too blurry to actually make out the reason why.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 1, 2016)

Oh no! I'm going there today for a car wash, I'll ask them.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 1, 2016)

Soapy moos was shut today at 9.15...
I was thinking I'd have to use the barrier block one  but then realised there's another very close by on milkwood road. Hats off to those working outside today (not my hat or theirs obvs, too cold for that!)


----------



## Crispy (Dec 1, 2016)

Also one on top of Denmark Hill as it turns into Herne Hill


----------



## Johnlj123 (Dec 1, 2016)

It has been closed for a few weeks, I think they moved into a place on Hinton Road just after the Junction traffic lights. There is another car wash in the Petrol station opposite Wanless Road, and yet another in the Stone Trading Estate further south on Milkwood Road.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 1, 2016)

Thanks! Lots of clean cars in Loughborough junction!


----------



## footballerslegs (Dec 3, 2016)

LJ Christmas fair is on at Sunshine Cafe - definitely worth a look around. There's an artist there selling prints of his paintings of LJ and Brixton. I'm no art expert but I loved them.


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if Adrian at the Blue Turtle cafe is OK? It's been closed for a few days now ...

Also I heard a rumour that the shop being refurb'd between Costcutter and the Blessed takeaway will be an estate agent  someone please tell me this is not the case


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 5, 2016)

Warrior Studios (in the arches opposite Tescos) have open studio next weekend:

Camberwell Open Studios this weekend - Saturday Night Music and drinks!







Just wanted to invite you all to Warrior Studios' open weekend this Saturday and Sunday. We have a host of great stuff going on throughout the daytimes and a bit of a party on Saturday night with live music and drinks, so come on down!

One feature this time, being almost Christmas, will be Jane Campbell selling her seasonal collaged cards. She says:

"These cards are hand made with vintage buttons and fabric, using water based adhesive. I love fabric and enjoy the juxtaposition of colours and textures. Every card is different and often not documented, so each is a truly unique piece of work" ...and they're only £3.50 each!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 6, 2016)

Arrived into LJ yesterday, for the first time, on one of the shiny new Thameslink trains. These will gradually replace the existing ones from now on.

They do seem to have quite a bit more standing room space. We'll see if that helps with the morning peak capacity problems. I expect they'll simply continue to be packed full, but with a larger number of people, on arrival at LJ.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 6, 2016)

People were apparently fainting and fighting due to train overcrowding this morning (according to twitter).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 6, 2016)

Got one of the new train a while ago.  Really like them.  Luckily I only use them to go Sutton route.  Doubt I'd like them if I were going the other way.


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 7, 2016)

The railway arches at the bottom of Herne Hill Rd (soapy moos, alpha motors etc) have now been repossessed by Network Rail for redevelopment. Alpha has moved round the corner to the industrial estate on Hardess Street.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 7, 2016)

goldengraham said:


> The railway arches at the bottom of Herne Hill Rd (soapy moos, alpha motors etc) have now been repossessed by Network Rail for redevelopment. Alpha has moved round the corner to the industrial estate on Hardess Street.



*fingers crossed* waitrose?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2016)

For those following the Carnegie Library plans... there is a planning application in at the moment, to add a gym to the basement including various external extensions. Comments/objections need to be made by next Monday, 12th December. I have put a summary of the proposals on the Carnegie thread here:

Save Lambeth Libraries  and the Carnegie Library occupation


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 9, 2016)

Camberwell Arts Open Studios second weekend is mainly around LJ area.

Scroll down the link to get to second weekend - Sat 10th Dec and Sunday 11th.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2016)

Ooh, I do love a bit of subversion 






KFC advertising billboard gets subverted in Loughborough Junction


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Ooh, I do love a bit of subversion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho ho ho, I saw that today.  Previously it was the Colonel's seasonal greetings.  
Ah, just realised that you know that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 2, 2017)

Few shots of the now closed car wash.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

I like the Blue Turtle coffee bar do or


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2017)

Loughborough Farm will be open Saturday selling vegetables and herbs.


----------



## bolgerp (Jan 20, 2017)

This thread has become very quiet since I moved away to Forest Hill... coincidence?

Joking aside, I do like to check in from time to time to see how the old 'hood is doing. But it has seemed very quite on the forums. Is this a good sign that things are quiet and not much is happening? Hope so...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 22, 2017)

LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Thursday 26 January at 8pm


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2017)

Agenda
LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Thursday 26 January 2017


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 27, 2017)

C&P from my Inbox for circulation:

"In the links below is information about a forthcoming enterprise programme taking place on the Loughborough Estate. It is part of the LJWORKS PROJECT that has been funded by the Mayor of London's office to develop the Loughborough Farm and nearby railway arches into workspaces and offer opportunities to local people to establish their businesses.

 I would be grateful if this info in Love Lambeth and LJAG websites could be circulated to your networks and put up on websites or anywhere where local people may become aware of it. 

Although the start date has already happened people are still welcomed to join.

http://www.loughboroughjunction.org/tree-shepherd-local-business-training-premises-and-other-opportunities-at-ljworks

http://www.loughboroughjunction.org/ljworks-free-business-course-and-jobs-events

http://love.lambeth.gov.uk/lj-works-jan-2017/?utm_source=Sign-Up.to&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=17118-372469-Community+round+up+-+25+January+2017 "


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 27, 2017)

Is LJWorks linked to the BrixtonWorks project? Is it the same thing? See this thread. I did email the organisers several times to find out about progress, but never got any replies

Brixton Works looks to offer affordable workspace in Brixton for entrepreneurs


----------



## teuchter (Jan 27, 2017)

The smell from the dreadful cheese incident still lingers on in the Co-op, I note each time I'm in there.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Is LJWorks linked to the BrixtonWorks project? Is it the same thing? See this thread. I did email the organisers several times to find out about progress, but never got any replies
> 
> Brixton Works looks to offer affordable workspace in Brixton for entrepreneurs


Surprised teuchter didn't come back on this en passant.

Crispy is quite likely to know about it.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't know if they're linked; actually that's the first I've heard of the brixton scheme. The amount of nu-business bollockspeak on that thread is nauseating.

There's a thread for LJworks here: Loughborough Junction regeneration project, inc. Farm site


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 27, 2017)

OvalhouseDB said:


> C&P from my Inbox for circulation:
> 
> "In the links below is information about a forthcoming enterprise programme taking place on the Loughborough Estate. It is part of the LJWORKS PROJECT that has been funded by the Mayor of London's office to develop the Loughborough Farm and nearby railway arches into workspaces and offer opportunities to local people to establish their businesses.
> 
> ...



This came up at the LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum. People from estate said the publicity was uninviting .

The post meeting chat voiced scepticism that this kind of thing is not proper training for secure jobs. One of the concerns for the estate is that this is all LJ Works will offer.


----------



## Harbourite (Jan 28, 2017)

the volume of dog shit on pavements around LJ seems to have reached record levels


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2017)

Harbourite said:


> the volume of dog shit on pavements around LJ seems to have reached record levels


I note someone has been outlining some of them in pink spraypaint.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Seems to be a rave type event at the evicted car wash on HHR.
Bassy ambients evident even in the Costcutter Off licence.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be a rave type event at the evicted car wash on HHR.
> Bassy ambients evident even in the Costcutter Off licence.


Looks like squatters.  They've left an impressive legal notice on the shutters.


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The smell from the dreadful cheese incident still lingers on in the Co-op, I note each time I'm in there.


I have never noticed the cheese issue in the co-op. However, this grey cold morning, as I was buying some eggs, the PA system interrupted the music to try to sell me a co-op funeral. It explained that due to regional variations the cost of my grave will not be included in the price. 
Not sure about this advertising strategy. I walked out with just the eggs, when usually i might've added something frivolous like juice or biscuits, but there didn't seem any point.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> I have never noticed the cheese issue in the co-op. However, this grey cold morning, as I was buying some eggs, the PA system interrupted the music to try to sell me a co-op funeral. It explained that due to regional variations the cost of my grave will not be included in the price.
> Not sure about this advertising strategy. I walked out with just the eggs, when usually i might've added something frivolous like juice or biscuits, but there didn't seem any point.


Equally you could have started smoking again after a 40 year break or stocked up on lardy products : )


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> I have never noticed the cheese issue in the co-op. However, this grey cold morning, as I was buying some eggs, the PA system interrupted the music to try to sell me a co-op funeral. It explained that due to regional variations the cost of my grave will not be included in the price.
> Not sure about this advertising strategy. I walked out with just the eggs, when usually i might've added something frivolous like juice or biscuits, but there didn't seem any point.


 it does sound a bit off putting. Could be very upsetting to the newly berieved. I don't think they have thought this marketing stategy through. 

Do you think they played it as they thought you looked a bit unwell?


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2017)

could be, i'm on the lemsip today .


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 11, 2017)

bimble said:


> could be, i'm on the lemsip today .


hope you didn't buy it at the co-op


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2017)

In Coop today. PA system was on giving shopping advice. They have been trying to get people to join the Coop. I think the new PA system is part of this. Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2017)

The reduced-price aka "orange sticker" section of the coop has been underwhelming recently and frankly often no more than an insult to the people of LJ with its reductions so meagre that it is barely worth crouching on the floor to peer in there any more. Along with the lingering remnants of the Cheese Disaster my loyalties as a member are being tested to the limit.


----------



## bimble (Feb 13, 2017)

This has appeared on the brand new block on Flaxman Road, a day or two after the All Sold sign. Anyone know who Simon Champman was?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 100401 This has appeared on the brand new block on Flaxman Road, a day or two after the All Sold sign. Anyone know who Simon Champman was?


I wonder could it be the Australian anti-smoking campaigner who wants prisoners to have the right to smoke outside (their prisons presumably)?

Actually I'm getting a bit worried that the old Brixton/LJ rebellious spirit is flagging.
Look at these revolutionary activists from A.N.A.L. [Autonomous Nation of Anarchist Libertarians] demonstrating on the portico of a Grade II listed building in Eaton Square - one of several belonging to an absentee Russian oligarch.

What is needed is a local group to suss out these new builds - especially where they are being flogged as investments to foreign owners who might never come here.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2017)

The Coop shops have been trying to get back to there roots with the new rebranding. Decent ethical shopping like in the old days. Pre Thatcherite decent working class shoppers.

The move to emulate the City didn't work.


Pictured: Church reverend with crisps on his nipples during 4-day ketamine binge



Co-op Bank up for sale . As CH1 told me would happen.

Kind of like it if Co-op got rid of its new clean image and became Drugs R Us. Much more fun.   More Trainspotting than Coronation Street.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Co-op Bank up for sale . As CH1 told me would happen.


Might be good if Co-op Bank merged with TSB. That would give us a non speculating bank for personal customers.

Another possible alternative might be One Savings Bank (Kent Reliance) though that is a building society which has turned commercial in niche markets like buy-to-let.

Although not a fan of Labour's financial policies as such, Gordon Brown and Alistair Darling did get it right as regards saving banks in 2008.
Halifax is still going strong and RBS is still going - though making losses for the taxpayers.

I am not yet convinced that Philip Hammond particularly cares about banks like the Co-op or TSB which serve people not profit.

I can't speak to Rev Paul Flowers public degradation - though it is unlikely that he has contributed to the current problems at Co-op Bank. IMHO the main issue is that the ECB and Bank of England are applying a reserve rule across the board which in the case of the Co-op is unnecessarily cautious. But if they relaxed the rule for the Co-op all the other banks would want the reserve rules to be relaxed for them.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Might be good if Co-op Bank merged with TSB. That would give us a non speculating bank for personal customers.
> 
> Another possible alternative might be One Savings Bank (Kent Reliance) though that is a building society which has turned commercial in niche markets like buy-to-let.
> 
> ...




On a more serious note its tragic that an organisation that at least tries to put people before profit maximisation fails. Small scale charitable efforts like credit unions may work. But trying to compete with the big boys doesn't work. My more  Marxist acquaintances would say this is inevitable.

Looked up the Spanish Co-op Mondragon at it's struggling. In a globalised Capitalist Spain.

Bankruptcy of Mondragon company demonstrates limits of cooperation under capitalism


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2017)

Put this on the LJ Masterplan thread as well.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2017)

Btw the new housing the Council go on about in leaflet will be private sale at market prices. So not for average Joe.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The reduced-price aka "orange sticker" section of the coop has been underwhelming recently and frankly often no more than an insult to the people of LJ with its reductions so meagre that it is barely worth crouching on the floor to peer in there any more. Along with the lingering remnants of the Cheese Disaster my loyalties as a member are being tested to the limit.



I agree It's rubbish - they just knock off a few pence. 

The chill cabinets empty today as its broken down.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2017)

I do persevere with the Co-op as I'm a member and it's what I grew up with. But they do test my patience. At the Co-op by Traflagar sq this morning. No hot pies and hardly any pastries. Told them it's not good enough. Should have stopped by at Lidl in Stockwell in morning instead. And they are cheaper. 

Did splash out on Coops £3 pizza today. It was good. So they get some things right. (Usually get Iceland pizzas. Which are ok and very cheap).


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2017)

Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum meeting this evening.

Minutes , agenda and info on the replacement to Section 106 agreements CLIPs.

REMINDER: LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 22 February at 7.30pm


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2017)

Bridge works apparently start this week.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 3, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Bridge works apparently start this week.


It has. It's started. Sections of the bridge are closed whilst it's being painted. Even without the orange coathing, the undercoat looks so much better already.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 3, 2017)

ChrisSouth said:


> It has. It's started. Sections of the bridge are closed whilst it's being painted. Even without the orange coathing, the undercoat looks so much better already.


I love our Cambria bridge. They seem to add things from time to time too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone going to be using the new animal hospital opening on 10th April?	Website says it's Camberwell.  But It's Loughborough Junction to me.
TLAH | The London Animal Hospital


----------



## teuchter (Mar 13, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone going to be using the new animal hospital opening on 10th April?	Website says it's Camberwell.  But It's Loughborough Junction to me.
> TLAH | The London Animal Hospital



Hopefully people will be going along to protest this latest indicator of gentrification.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 13, 2017)

I noticed Pulled Ham Hock in the co-op today, it was basically ripped up wafer thin slices.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 14, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone going to be using the new animal hospital opening on 10th April?	Website says it's Camberwell.  But It's Loughborough Junction to me.
> TLAH | The London Animal Hospital



Is it a vet clinic or more?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Is it a vet clinic or more?


Not sure - but isn't that the Kid's Company premises?

I'm not a pet owner - but surely this is just a very "well packaged" veterinary surgery?
Buy your pet insurance and get all the treatment under one roof.
Like Dr Finlay's casebook for pets if anyone remembers that.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Not sure - but isn't that the Kid's Company premises?
> 
> I'm not a pet owner - but surely this is just a very "well packaged" veterinary surgery?
> Buy your pet insurance and get all the treatment under one roof.
> Like Dr Finlay's casebook for pets if anyone remembers that.



My mother was a huge fan of Dr Finlay. But she was Scottish.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 14, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Is it a vet clinic or more?


Well just a glorified clinic really I'm guessing.   Says it's 24/7,  365 days a year.  So may be handy if you have a desperate emergency I suppose.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Mar 14, 2017)

Has anyone any idea where the wonderful David Greig shop sign has gone? I'm sure it was around just a few days ago.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 14, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Well just a glorified clinic really I'm guessing.   Says it's 24/7,  365 days a year.  So may be handy if you have a desperate emergency I suppose.



All depends on the price of out of normal hours treatment, our cat had to spend the night in the emergency clinic in streatham and it cost over five hundred quid


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 14, 2017)

lefteri said:


> All depends on the price of out of normal hours treatment, our cat had to spend the night in the emergency clinic in streatham and it cost over five hundred quid


That's why I put desperate emergency.   Bloody vets bills are horrendous.  So glad I have the Blue Cross to go to.   My cat took ill at about 8pm.  Was told to take him straight there when I called the out of hours number.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 15, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> That's why I put desperate emergency.   Bloody vets bills are horrendous.  So glad I have the Blue Cross to go to.   My cat took ill at about 8pm.  Was told to take him straight there when I called the out of hours number.



We've already got the max 2 cats registered at Blue cross and sod's law it was the other one who got really ill and had to go private


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 15, 2017)

lefteri said:


> We've already got the max 2 cats registered at Blue cross and sod's law it was the other one who got really ill and had to go private


Oh that is bad luck.  Hope your kitty is better now.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 15, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh that is bad luck.  Hope your kitty is better now.



Thanks, he's recovered well but still readjusting a bit


----------



## Sirena (Mar 18, 2017)

A friend of mine (Gill Manly Acoustic Blues Trio) is doing a free gig next Thursday evening at The Junction, up Loughborough Junction way.

It's acoustic blues/spiritual and she's very good (she's done various nights at Ronnie Scott's).  Come along.  You'll enjoy it, I promise...


----------



## Lee Japser (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone know what this DIY looking billboard poster is about?


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this DIY looking billboard poster is about?
> 
> View attachment 102614


its a competition for kids to design a new coat of arms to celebrate the the queen's 70th year of dominion


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone got any sensible ideas?


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2017)

editor said:


> Anyone got any sensible ideas?


none. It's intriguing. I think that's the same spot where the homemake anti-KFC poster appeared a couple of months back ?


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> none. It's intriguing. I think that's the same spot where the homemake anti-KFC poster appeared a couple of months back ?


Yep. And it definitely looks home made too. WTF does a unicorn puking over a lion mean?!


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2017)

Hmm. Just learnt that in the royal coat of arms the unicorn symbolises Scotland and the lion England. Could it be about the imminent 2nd ref ??


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2017)

Must be. The unicorn is on the right in the english coat of arms, but on the left in the scottish version.

No idea why they went with lorem ipsum though.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

I've posted up on Buzz so maybe we'll get an answer soon. 
The mystery billboard at Loughborough Junction: a unicorn puking over a lion


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> No idea why they went with lorem ipsum though.



Standard filler text - graphic designer joke I assume.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Standard filler text - graphic designer joke I assume.


I mean, why miss the opportunity for a latin pun/joke?
Lorem ipsum is just lazy


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2017)

Crispy said:


> I mean, why miss the opportunity for a latin pun/joke?
> Lorem ipsum is just lazy


Yes, that's the bit that baffled me. If they've gone to all that effort to produce the poster and get it posted up (no mean feat in itself) you'd think there'd be a killer punchline. And what relevance do the two flies at the bottom have?


----------



## bimble (Mar 21, 2017)

It might be saying that there's an unknown nothing coming soon where dieu et mon droit the divine right of the king thing was.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 21, 2017)

saw it on a bus stop on Brixton Road as well


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2017)

Meeting next week about next steps in saving the Grove APG

Save the Grove Adventure Playground - the next steps


----------



## athletecured (Mar 22, 2017)

CONTEST ROYALTY

Miraculously a bus stop on Brixton Road has had an ad up for several days!


----------



## Angellic (Mar 24, 2017)

There's a rather striking monochrome portrait/mural of a young man on Woolley House.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I see MPs Harriet Harman and Helen Hayes have written to Chris Grayling requesting the reopening of Camberwell Station

MPs aim to get historic Camberwell Station back on track - Southwark News

If I had the ear of Ms Hayes (which I don't) I would be advocating reinstating the Loughborough Junction platforms which connect with Peckham. This would be a local link to places like Lewisham as well as connecting with the Overground at Denmark Hill & Peckham.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

I've looked into that and it seems there are genuine technical issues that make it very unlikely to be possible, sadly.

It does look like the reopening of both camberwell and brixton east is being looked at relatively seriously now though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> genuine technical issues


Come now, you know you can't just leave that dangling


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

Crispy said:


> Come now, you know you can't just leave that dangling


Partly there's a question about the curvature - way too tight for modern "new platform" standards but also if you look on the aerial view you can see that the closed platforms are very short compared to the ones in use. Extending them would mean building out across a bridge and also possibly into land the railway doesn't own. Apparently the platforms were closed during electrification based on the difficulty of extending their length. Even if it were possible to extend them, you'd be encroaching into even tighter curvature and I would imagine it would be hard to argue they weren't "new platforms".

So, I can't see it happening, sadly.

Platforms at Camberwell serving the Denmark Hill trains but not the LJ trains would be ideal: some extra services available at the cost of a bit of an extra walk, without slowing down LJ services with an extra stop


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Partly there's a question about the curvature - way too tight for modern "new platform" standards but also if you look on the aerial view you can see that the closed platforms are very short compared to the ones in use. Extending them would mean building out across a bridge and also possibly into land the railway doesn't own. Apparently the platforms were closed during electrification based on the difficulty of extending their length. Even if it were possible to extend them, you'd be encroaching into even tighter curvature and I would imagine it would be hard to argue they weren't "new platforms".
> 
> So, I can't see it happening, sadly.
> 
> *Platforms at Camberwell serving the Denmark Hill trains but not the LJ trains would be ideal: some extra services available at the cost of a bit of an extra walk, without slowing down LJ services with an extra stop *



Thats just another station on the same route a little bit further from an existing station isnt it?  Isn't it the interchange that's useful with joining up at LJ (or Brixton East with a walk to Brixton)?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Thats just another station on the same route a little bit further from an existing station isnt it?  Isn't it the interchange that's useful with joining up at LJ (or Brixton East with a walk to Brixton)?



Yes, opening Camberwell doesn't give much in the way of interchange options. But would give a bit more journey choice to LJ residents which is what is of course most important.

Opening Brixton East would give a sort-of interchange between Wimbledon Loop Thameslink trains, and the Overground, by walking between Brixton East and LJ. A slightly shorter walk than that between LJ and Denmark Hill. Of course it would also give a sort-of interchange between the Overground and the tube at Brixton.

You might be confusing opening the disused platforms at LJ with constructing new platforms at LJ on the high-level lines that cross over the end of the existing platforms.

Opening the disused platforms at LJ would allow you to get on to Blackfriars services that you currently have to walk to Denmark Hill for (eg the ones to/from sevenoaks). It wouldn't let you get on to Overground services at LJ - for those you'd need to walk to or change at Denmark Hill.
It wouldn't really offer any extra interchange possibilities (would just offer what you can currently do at Elephant)
But I don't think this will ever happen.

Constructing new platforms on the high level line over LJ would give access to the Overground services that you currently have to walk to Denmark Hill for. It wouldn't let you get on to the Blackfriars-Sevenoaks services at LJ - for those you'd need to walk to or change at Denmark Hill. This would provide extra interchange possibilities.
But I don't think this will ever happen either (would be fairly major project requiring the re-alignment of heavily used mainline tracks and widening the viaduct).


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Yes, opening Camberwell doesn't give much in the way of interchange options. But would give a bit more journey choice to LJ residents which is what is of course most important.
> 
> Opening Brixton East would give a sort-of interchange between Wimbledon Loop Thameslink trains, and the Overground, by walking between Brixton East and LJ. A slightly shorter walk than that between LJ and Denmark Hill. Of course it would also give a sort-of interchange between the Overground and the tube at Brixton.
> 
> ...



Hmmm - I hadnt thought it through that much, I guess I thought that connecting LJ and DH makes getting to all the services at DH (overland more than the sevenoaks service) a bit easier but as you;ve written it out it's pretty marginal.

I like the idea of Brixton East reopening.

If the Camberwell station only has the DH-Blackfriars route I'm not sure it stacks up unless it's the only way to reduce overcrowding at DH.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Hmmm - I hadnt thought it through that much, I guess I thought that connecting LJ and DH makes getting to all the services at DH (overland more than the sevenoaks service) a bit easier but as you;ve written it out it's pretty marginal.
> 
> I like the idea of Brixton East reopening.
> 
> If the Camberwell station only has the DH-Blackfriars route I'm not sure it stacks up unless it's the only way to reduce overcrowding at DH.



I'm not actually sure what the proposal would be for Camberwell - whether just the denmark hill services would stop there, or just the wimbledon ones, or both. From an LJ point of view stopping the wimbledon ones there doesn't do any good because it would slow our journey times into town and add more passengers. On the other hand, stopping the DH ones wouldn't give us those problems but would give us an extra option for trains towards Blackfriars, say when the wimbledon services are screwed up. But actually, for much of the LJ area, Camberwell wouldn't be any quicker a walk than Denmark Hill is.

A reopening of Brixton East seems to be the one to push for, to me.


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I'm not actually sure what the proposal would be for Camberwell - whether just the denmark hill services would stop there, or just the wimbledon ones, or both. From an LJ point of view stopping the wimbledon ones there doesn't do any good because it would slow our journey times into town and add more passengers. On the other hand, stopping the DH ones wouldn't give us those problems but would give us an extra option for trains towards Blackfriars, say when the wimbledon services are screwed up. But actually, for much of the LJ area, Camberwell wouldn't be any quicker a walk than Denmark Hill is.
> 
> A reopening of Brixton East seems to be the one to push for, to me.



Yes - Brixton East seems to make going to Clapham Junction / Peckham / East End much easier


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yes - Brixton East seems to make going to Clapham Junction / Peckham / East End much easier


If it meant a load of people started getting off Wimbledon trains at LJ in the mornings, to interchange with the Overground, that might be good. As long as it's not balanced by an even larger number getting off the overground and wanting to get on at LJ.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2017)

The Sutton tracks through old Camberwell station are straight as an arrow, and the platforms only need to be as long as an 8-car train (the maximum ever likely to run on the sutton loop) - 160m



Denmark Hill trains would bypass.
Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2017)

What you call the Sutton lines are actually used by many Sevenoaks trains as well (they swap lines just N of LJ station). So if you are planning to put your platforms on that pair then they can stop, and LJ trains can be sent on the fast bypass route


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Yes - Brixton East seems to make going to Clapham Junction / Peckham / East End much easier


I'm all for re-opening Brixton East - it was the centre piece of my Coldharbour Ward election campaign in 2014!

I just thought that adding back the Denmark Hill bound platforms at LJ might also be potentially newly viable in this time of higher public transport usage.

Apparently not. Exactly who made these immutable rules about curvature of platforms? Are they enshrined in European law I ask? - for obvious reasons!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2017)

teuchter said:


> What you call the Sutton lines are actually used by many Sevenoaks trains as well (they swap lines just N of LJ station). So if you are planning to put your platforms on that pair then they can stop, and LJ trains can be sent on the fast bypass route


All we'd have to do is terminate all loop trains in the bay at Blackfriars and send the Sevenoaks trains through the tunnel. Nice and segregated and reliable


----------



## CH1 (Mar 29, 2017)

Crispy said:


> All we'd have to do is terminate all loop trains in the bay at Blackfriars and send the Sevenoaks trains through the tunnel. Nice and segregated and reliable


Better clear that with LJAG and the burgers of Streatham.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 29, 2017)

burgers schmurgers
they'll soon see how wrong they were


----------



## teuchter (Mar 29, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Exactly who made these immutable rules about curvature of platforms? Are they enshrined in European law I ask? - for obvious reasons!



http://www.rssb.co.uk/rgs/standards/...%20Iss%205.pdf

page 8 part 2.1


----------



## bimble (Apr 2, 2017)

We're gonna be on telly! (Or at least the barbershop next to hero of Switzerland is). Pretty major production by the looks of it this morning.


----------



## bimble (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like it's not going to be a musical comedy.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 103905


Went to about 1 hour of this meeting - first half.

Nice to know the project is still ploughing ahead.
There were a lot of people at the meeting (50 or more I reckon)

The one sticking point seemed to be that some people were very keen to find out what the prices would be to enter space.
The designated facilities management organisation (Meanwhile Space) would not give any idea what rental rates were proposed.

It seemed to me that the project has built in flexibility - in that there are several uses proposed for the spaces, which could presumably be adjusted in the light of demand as it turns out.

Meanwhile the council officer working with the project seems very supportive - and the architect very conscious they have to work to deadline in order to benefit from the GLA grant.


----------



## bimble (Apr 18, 2017)

Available now while stocks last at the Loco shop (opposite tescos):
A very small and fearless kitten who sleeps behind the counter and wants to be stroked. Will cheer you up. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 24, 2017)

LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 26 April 2017


----------



## Angellic (Apr 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any information re introduction of Controlled Parking Zones around the Vassell area?


----------



## Angellic (Apr 25, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Does anyone have any information re introduction of Controlled Parking Zones around the Vassell area?



I found this. May be of interest.

Proposed controlled parking zone Vassall area | Lambeth Council


----------



## lev (May 3, 2017)

bimble said:


> Available now while stocks last at the Loco shop (opposite tescos):
> A very small and fearless kitten who sleeps behind the counter and wants to be stroked. Will cheer you up. Highly recommended.



I can confirm the kitten is great.


----------



## bimble (May 18, 2017)

FOUND (sitting out in the rain right now on Flaxman Rd):


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> FOUND (sitting out in the rain right now on Flaxman Rd):
> View attachment 106944


SAD


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

bimble said:


> FOUND (sitting out in the rain right now on Flaxman Rd):
> View attachment 106944



The bins around LJ are good. I've got this week an extension lead. To add to my toaster and Fax hoover.


----------



## CH1 (May 20, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The bins around LJ are good. I've got this week an extension lead. To add to my toaster and Fax hoover.


Sorry to digress into SW2 but a friend of mine in Morval Road  found an old Dell computer with Ubuntu on it next to the bin.

Unfortunately he insisted on converting it to pirated Windows XP as he was unwilling to learn Ubuntu (you know how reluctant to change some old people are). Nevertheless it has worked perfectly up to now - but now he will be at risk from the NHS/Korean/Russian virus without a patch from Microsoft.

Still he's had a good 2 -3 years out of a discarded PC.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2017)

Great to see the Cambria offering live comedy again 

Happy Hour Comedy Club at the Cambria SE5 – pay what you want comedy show on Thursdays


----------



## bimble (May 23, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Bridge works apparently start this week.



So. This "Work of Art Inspired by the Continent of Africa":
They came and painted orange on one side of the road and then they went away again.
It was supposed to be finished a month ago.


Orange and blue are not friends. Bloody shambles.

edit: But, you know, what do you expect for ... £218,750 
https://loughboroughjunction.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/7-bridges-1-101.pdf

Fucking hell. I've just had a read of that, the proposal for the 7 bridges project.
It says:

_"The physical definition of the Junction is that of an anonymous crossroads whose face to the street is a mouth full of decaying and broken teeth"

"The intersection of the roads and the surrounding railway lines create the ventricles and atria, which form the the heart of Loughborough Junction. The aim of this project is to restart the heart of LJ. "_

Thanks guys. Our heart has stopped and all our teeth are decayed and broken, and so you got the funding to bring us.. this .


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> So. This "Work of Art Inspired by the Continent of Africa":
> They came and painted orange on one side of the road and then they went away again.
> It was supposed to be finished a month ago.
> View attachment 107500
> ...



I think it's an issue of the paint. The paint used has to be tested. It's not the fault of contractors Conway's or the Bridges project. To do with NR changing specifications of paint.


----------



## bimble (May 24, 2017)

Could be. I emailed them (make-good, the email address in the posters) yesterday and have now got this response, which is good news:

"Thanks for getting in touch. I'm sorry that we have all had to look at a half finished job (believe me it's been driving me mad too). The bridge work was unfortunately delayed  by network rail (beurocratic goal posts were shifted at the last minute- very frustrating).
I was instructed to hold off giving an update until we had a firm answer. Funnily however enough I got word from the council this morning that network rail have given the go ahead for work to recommence!
I have a meeting this Thursday with all the involved parties to confirm the new time frame and will notify you (and the rest of the community with another poster week after next). "


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2017)

Lovely view across London while waiting for lovely bimble to collect the beer.   Beautiful day out there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2017)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 27, 2017)

bimble said:


> Looks like it's not going to be a musical comedy.
> View attachment 103490



is that a fake morleys i see ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 27, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> is that a fake morleys i see ?


Yep.  Where the post office used to be.


----------



## bimble (May 28, 2017)

The Junction is a great thing, just popped in and caught a really beautiful rendition of Summertime. It's really good in there. Support your local slightly rough round the edges  live jazz venue.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 28, 2017)

bimble said:


> The Junction is a great thing, just popped in and caught a really beautiful rendition of Summertime. It's really good in there. Support your local slightly rough round the edges  live jazz venue.


I really like it in there, the prices and the staff.  My one (small) complaint is that they changed the delicious vegetarian burger from a delight to a slice of red pepper and Halloumi.  It was delicious and I'd think of it for days after eating it.


----------



## bimble (May 28, 2017)

I don't know but might be worth telling them how you feel about that, they seem like people who'd listen and maybe reinstate the delight burger.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 31 May at 7.30pm

Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum this Wednesday. All welcome.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

The cafe has had it's shutters painted.  Really like it.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2017)

Gramsci was this post supposed to be here?


Gramsci said:


> Sadly the car community is mainstream in Loughborough Junction. At a meeting I attended a few days ago a residents were complaining that the new developments like the Edge flats did not include parking spaces. I did point out this is normal practice on new developments. Whether they were social housing or expensive private flats. This lack of car parking space was more important to them than the fact the flats are way to expensive for locals. In Loughborough Junction as the car community won the battle on the road closures they are now criticising anything that may reduce car use. Or get in the way of cars having access to roads.


I agree with the comments - but I think the tenants and residents might more likely have been moaning about the new Block corner of Barrington Road and St James's Crescent (whatever that is to be called).

Trouble is in Britain a situation has arisen where having a car is a status symbol seen supposedly indicative of freedom and control. 

It is actually unnecessary to drive in London for most people. Maybe the time has come to consider free public transport for all - and much heavier road taxes to pay for it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 3, 2017)

Strange sunset out there tonight reflected in the Loughborough flats.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci was this post supposed to be here?
> 
> I agree with the comments - but I think the tenants and residents might more likely have been moaning about the new Block corner of Barrington Road and St James's Crescent (whatever that is to be called).
> 
> ...



It started out as discussion about gentrification creeping up to LJ. I then mentioned the new block. This was taken off the Loughborough Estate and sold b the Council to a "social housing" provider. It had been housing for older people on the Estate. They could downsize but remain in the local area where the children were.

I would have thought this was something we all could agree on. But one of the leading lights on estate decided to bring up lack of car parking.

I go to regular meetings in LJ and it's now starting to irritate me that discussions to often come back to cars.

It's happening over the Adventure Playground. One of the leading lights on Estate told me he wasn't interested in the APG issue as he didn't think affected people on the estate. The car issue in his opinion does.

Imo as LJAG have played an important role in taking up the issue of the APG some people on estate are not interested. Not a majority. I've pointed out that when residents on estate are asked ( as I and LJAG have done) they want an APG and don't want the site sold off.

I'm not in LJAG. What's annoying me is when LJAG do the right thing. Actively try to keep a community asset for locals, certain leading members on the estate won't support it. It's personal and unpleasant.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It started out as discussion about gentrification creeping up to LJ. I then mentioned the new block. This was taken off the Loughborough Estate and sold b the Council to a "social housing" provider. It had been housing for older people on the Estate. They could downsize but remain in the local area where the children were.
> I would have thought this was something we all could agree on. But one of the leading lights on estate decided to bring up lack of car parking.


Sounds to me as though some people are worried about their own sacred parking rights.

Interested to hear that Barrington Lodge was originally for local people. Would make sense. When I lived on Brixton Hill one of my neighbours went to live in Windmill Lodge when she became infirm.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Sounds to me as though some people are worried about their own sacred parking rights.
> 
> Interested to hear that Barrington Lodge was originally for local people. Would make sense. When I lived on Brixton Hill one of my neighbours went to live in Windmill Lodge when she became infirm.



I now think it's personal. My view is if a group like LJAG are doing the right thing they should be supported. Forget past disagreements. Put aside that at times they can come across as middle class do gooders.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I now think it's personal. My view is if a group like LJAG are doing the right thing they should be supported. Forget past disagreements. Put aside that at times they can come across as middle class do gooders.


When it comes to that development the Brixton Society objected. According to Tim Gaymer LJAG also objected.

But as far as I recall it was approved on officer delegated decision (though I stand to be corrected).

Brixton Society grounds for objection were over-shadowing, over density, no genuine social housing, undermining of original Loughborough Estate design concept - as far as I remember. Don't know about LJAGs, though as Gaymer is an architect his should have been more powerful/logical.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2017)

I see that work is now continuing on painting the other half of the railway bridge.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nice new posters on Coldharbour Lane.. here is one example


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> Nice new posters on Coldharbour Lane.. here is one example


What is the point of that?

I looked up and Kings College Hospital was founded in 1852 in Carey Street near Covent Garden (apparently)

Is this banner an example of "brand building" that might be better deployed cutting waiting lists?


----------



## bimble (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm a grumpy sod but agree with CH1. The whole thing of branding the neighbourhood to 'give it an identity' irritates me, to put it mildly. There are plenty of things we need here, badly, and brand identity is not near the top of the list.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have now seen 11 banners around LJ, most with a different historical fact. One of the banners says that pupils from Jessop Primary, St Saviours, Loughborough School and Michael Tippett School all helped to create the artwork that tells the history of Loughborough Junction.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> I'm a grumpy sod but agree with CH1. The whole thing of branding the neighbourhood to 'give it an identity' irritates me, to put it mildly. There are plenty of things we need here, badly, and brand identity is not near the top of the list.


I hadn't realised this was a LJ branding exercise - I was blaming the NHS!

If it comes to thinking of things to put on banners to be hung on lamp-posts I think I'd rather have abstract art, Banksy imitations, anti Royalty unicorns or something else a bit dissident - and I think it should be paid for by donations from wealthy members of LJAG. Hate to think this was a council grant, when they can't even afford to keep the local library open.

I hate those motivational posters for offices which they sell at Viking Direct. Putting banal sounding banners on lamp posts is getting rather like that.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> I have now seen 11 banners around LJ, most with a different historical fact. One of the banners says that pupils from Jessop Primary, St Saviours, Loughborough School and Michael Tippett School all helped to create the artwork that tells the history of Loughborough Junction.


I now feel a right bastard. Attacking children's art. How vile.
Maybe the children could be asked to design banners to accompany the State Opening of Parliament - following Mother Theresa's Backfire Election?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I now feel a right bastard. Attacking children's art. How vile.
> Maybe the children could be asked to design banners to accompany the State Opening of Parliament - following Mother Theresa's Backfire Election?



A little less judging and a little more understanding...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 15, 2017)

Is this a new one?   Never noticed it before today.  Kinda like it.  By the crossing on Loughborough Rd.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

Warrior Studios (in the arches next to the hardware shop opposite Tesco) have open weekend starting tomorrow.

Open Studios This Weekend and BBQ/Drinks this Friday from 6pm


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2017)

In Camberwell this weekend. Some are near LJ. As well as Warrior Studios some other studios are open.

Summer 2017


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2017)

bimble said:


> View attachment 100401 This has appeared on the brand new block on Flaxman Road, a day or two after the All Sold sign. Anyone know who Simon Champman was?


They washed the wall but now (yesterday i think) there's this


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Warrior Studios (in the arches next to the hardware shop opposite Tesco) have open weekend starting tomorrow.
> 
> Open Studios This Weekend and BBQ/Drinks this Friday from 6pm


Went to this Saturday afternoon. My appreciation of art is a bit passive and influenced by TV commentators,so I was very happy that Pauline Smith, the brick lady, invited me to sample the multimedia short film she'd made - which set the Bricks in context.

As it happens there was also an extraordinary exhibition at Sunshine International Arts called "Art for Autism" - but this was only for Saturday evening until 8.30 pm unfortunately. A lot of the art was by autistic children and tended to be highly realistic, though there was also some abstract colour work as well. Highly recommended if you have a few minutes.

Art For Autism ExhibitionSunshine International Arts


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2017)

Clarkshaws who used to share an arch behind Tescos have moved to Ridgeway road. They have a taproom now open. Had a chat with them. They are looking to sell beers directly from them. The arch is near the main road.

Clarkshaws - Home


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 18, 2017)

I had one of these. Very nice.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2017)

That looks dangerous ! Or weirdly sort of fascist.  Very odd branding.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2017)

bimble said:


> That looks dangerous ! Or weirdly sort of fascist.  Very odd branding.


It is very odd indeed. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2017)

Must say I took a double take when I saw "White Out". Clarkshaws are such a nice lot I think it purely beer related name. Like Leffe Blond which it tasted similar to. In fact better. I will get some more this weekend.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 24, 2017)

I didn't notice the SS style symbol at first. Thought you were all PC-gone-mad


----------



## Winot (Jun 24, 2017)

Does the taproom have a tap Gramsci or is it all bottled?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Winot said:


> Does the taproom have a tap Gramsci or is it all bottled?


Can't give an answer to this from direct knowledge - but their previous location round the corner had beer on tap, and I think they are still selling barrels of beer - so it seems quite likely they may had a real tap room.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Co-operative news:*
Nisa members air discontent at prospect of Sainsbury's takeover
If this takeover by Sainsburys goes ahead we would potentially have two Sainsbury's (or Sainsburys-controlled) convenience stores within a few yards of LJ Station - and the Co-op.

Loco is a brand of Nisa - which is presumably why the shop opposite Tesco's Express was branded Loco when it became a  Nisa, ceasing to be the Sunstar Supermarket. Nisa of course is the large independent convenience store directly opposite the Co-op (which was originally owned by Sainsbury's).
All a bit reminiscent of one of my Grandad's favourite hits:


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2017)

Winot said:


> Does the taproom have a tap Gramsci or is it all bottled?



It does have a tap.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2017)

bimble said:


> That looks dangerous ! Or weirdly sort of fascist.  Very odd branding.



The "White Out" beer was one they made for Christmas. So about snow. It proved popular do they are making more.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2017)

Tried a few more of Clarkshaws bottled beers. They are exceptionally good. Wouldn't buy every day as as a bit pricey for me. But the taste and quality is way above standard bottled beers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2017)

Winot said:


> Does the taproom have a tap Gramsci or is it all bottled?



You can also buy a keg of beer. Works out cheap. Refundable deposit for me the barrel. See my posts above for price list.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2017)

The NISA/Sainsburys/Co-op saga is still rumbling on


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## bimble (Jul 6, 2017)

I take back (almost) all my negativity about the bridge painting.. it's coming on nicely I think, and was lucky to meet two of the artists involved this afternoon:


 
The woman pointing to her work is called Djina Jones, she told me the portait of a woman has her own face and the title of the work is Mamma Africa. They were really happy with how it's turning out and said there's weeks more to do. Also that there's bits of fluorescent paint that you can't see now but the underneath of the bridge will eventually be lit so that that shows up by night.


----------



## bimble (Jul 13, 2017)

Not sure what an 'emerging designer or creative maker' is but if you are one of them this might be of interest:

Network Rail, the council & Meanwhile Space are inviting ideas for cheap ways of making some of the very bad condition railway arches in LJ fit for occupation
http://www.meanwhilespace.com/media/media/downloads/Arches_Brief-_Final_call_document_A.pdf


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2017)

So, if you "win" the competition you get paid £500 to spend two days working with Atkins, and then presumably many hours of your own time thereafter. And what they get is a cheap and innovative solution to a design problem which has existed for many years and on thousands of sites without anyone having come up with anything yet. Except for the methods described in Network Rail's own design guidance on how to do up railway arches, which presumably are way more expensive than is really necessary because Network Rail really don't like value engineering the hell out of things.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> Not sure what an 'emerging designer or creative maker' is but if you are one of them this might be of interest:
> View attachment 111292
> Network Rail, the council & Meanwhile Space are inviting ideas for cheap ways of making some of the very bad condition railway arches in LJ fit for occupation
> http://www.meanwhilespace.com/media/media/downloads/Arches_Brief-_Final_call_document_A.pdf



Edible Bus Stop have already done this with the arch they have in LJ. Ive seen it and it's well designed. Designed so can be done on other arches.

Also see they have been shortlisted for a prize in another competition for there "Grow: City " idea. Similar to what they planned for what ended up as "Pop".

The Edible Bus Stop | Transforming urban spaces into design-led places

See this project is part funded by GLA. Im not happy with NR benefiting from this grant funding. Without gaurentees that if successful they won't kick those using the arches out eventually for higher paying tenants.

I did hear some artists were using arches behind me. Then NR upped the rent. They are now empty.

NR are ruthless sharks. I can understand that Lambeth Council and GLA want to do something to improve area. But once they have done that Nasty Railtrack will take full advantage for making a profit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> I take back (almost) all my negativity about the bridge painting.. it's coming on nicely I think, and was lucky to meet two of the artists involved this afternoon:
> View attachment 110912
> View attachment 110913
> View attachment 110914 View attachment 110915
> The woman pointing to her work is called Djina Jones, she told me the portait of a woman has her own face and the title of the work is Mamma Africa. They were really happy with how it's turning out and said there's weeks more to do. Also that there's bits of fluorescent paint that you can't see now but the underneath of the bridge will eventually be lit so that that shows up by night.



The nude is very Eric Gill.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> The nude is very Eric Gill.


Maybe the artist is a congregant of Christ Church Brixton Road. This interior is Gill (or at least the writing is).


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

So, on the bridge now is writing that says 'If you want to go fast, go alone'.
Is that meant to be encouragement or a warning?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 14, 2017)

bimble said:


> So, on the bridge now is writing that says 'If you want to go fast, go alone'.
> Is that meant to be encouragement or a warning?



It's a warning.


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2017)

Ah - it's only half of a proverb:
http://jezebel.com/on-the-origin-of-certain-quotable-african-proverbs-1766664089


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2017)

So here's the '7 luxury flats' ready to rent:

 

And as it was:

















Loughborough Junction gets a scented community garden

Scented community garden in Loughborough Junction is in full bloom – but the axe is looming


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2017)

Little bit more on the bridge & other art works:

Mama Africa comes to Loughborough Junction

(i'm ignoring some of the text).


----------



## Crispy (Jul 26, 2017)

teuchter said:


> So, if you "win" the competition you get paid £500 to spend two days working with Atkins, and then presumably many hours of your own time thereafter. And what they get is a cheap and innovative solution to a design problem which has existed for many years and on thousands of sites without anyone having come up with anything yet. Except for the methods described in Network Rail's own design guidance on how to do up railway arches, which presumably are way more expensive than is really necessary because Network Rail really don't like value engineering the hell out of things.



Having renovated a near derelict railway arch personally, I don't see any scope for clever solutions.

Unless the masonry is in tip-top condition, the main problem is keeping the water out. The NR way is to put up corrugated PVC lining, bolted to the masonry, draining to a soakaway either side of a concrete slab. This is what we did at Makerspace and it cost about £4.5k for the materials alone, plus we already had a concrete floor.

The alternative is to literally build a free-standing building inside the arch.

The big issue with the really run-down  LJ arches is access. They're down alleyways and hemmed in by gardens. Difficult to get construction materials to, and a pain in the arse to access as a tenant. Or as a firefighter, for example.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2017)

This sounds interesting. More info on him here.

http://www.okayplayer.com/news/free-the-water-mural-antonio-cosme-social-justice-detroit.html

editor maybe worth putting in the Buzz?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2017)

All of these at the Platform opposite from the Farm.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2017)

Nutritional therapist = woo merchant with qualification in nonsense medicine.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2017)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 112271
> 
> Nutritional therapist = woo merchant with qualification in nonsense medicine.



Yes a Google search and you are right. And I was thinking it was a practical cookery course. How to get the best out of fresh food.

Something relevant to the locals. 

LJAG have been doing a lot to save the APG. But sometimes the Farm and Platform are like a scene from the sitcom "The Good Life".


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 29, 2017)

The shop which was once Second Time Around, opposite the excellent Harbour Cycles, has been decked out as, can you guess?
...An estate agent.  Confirmed by yer man in Costcutters next door.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> The shop which was once Second Time Around, opposite the excellent Harbour Cycles, has been decked out as, can you guess?
> ...An estate agent.  Confirmed by yer man in Costcutters next door.


There is already an estate agent by the Camberwell bound bus stop on the other side of the railway bridge. I'm pretty sure that one deal with rentals.
I would have thought this new one will be downmarket of that - but you never know!
Any sign of plate glass windows like Foxtons or Marsh & Parsons?


----------



## Angellic (Jul 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> ...
> Any sign of plate glass windows like Foxtons or Marsh & Parsons?



Planning ahead?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jul 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> There is already an estate agent by the Camberwell bound bus stop on the other side of the railway bridge. I'm pretty sure that one deal with rentals.
> I would have thought this new one will be downmarket of that - but you never know!
> Any sign of plate glass windows like Foxtons or Marsh & Parsons?


Just a white trendy shaped counter type thing with display pouches to show properties in the window.  It's quite small in there.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Planning ahead?


Too late - this Brexit business has irretrievably blown my prospects of selling up and spending my last days as a hermit in a cave on Crete. 
A classic sign of a boom running out of steam when even the most unlikely jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## bimble (Aug 3, 2017)

This Saturday - please come along, bring any children you may have.


----------



## sealion (Aug 3, 2017)

Hope it all goes well for you bimble


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Lambeth cock up. GLA expects Lambeth Council to spend a further £135,700 in order to deliver the Loughborough Junction workspace project


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello editor  Can we get the title of this thread changed so it says "LJ Works"  in it please? 
(that's where chat about the LJ Works project has been going on so far)


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2017)

Looks a bit like the metals scrap yard on Wellfit street has been vacated.


----------



## Angellic (Aug 19, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Looks a bit like the metals scrap yard on Wellfit street has been vacated.



Such a great name for a street.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Such a great name for a street.


Must be ripe for a Gym development!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2017)

Dear "Loughborough Junction Neighbour"
Has anyone had the letter from Tom Scrambler of Loughborough Junction giving a free "invite code" (expiring in 7 days) to join nextdoor.co.uk?

Mine is printed (including a printed Royal Mail stamp - presumably qualifies as junk mail). There are already 1,859 posts from 1,465 neighbours about our neighbourhood it says.

If memory serves there was an outbreak of neighbourliness of this type around Mervan Road/Effra Road a couple of years ago!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Dear "Loughborough Junction Neighbour"
> Has anyone had the letter from Tom Scrambler of Loughborough Junction giving a free "invite code" (expiring in 7 days) to join nextdoor.co.uk?
> 
> Mine is printed (including a printed Royal Mail stamp - presumably qualifies as junk mail). There are already 1,859 posts from 1,465 neighbours about our neighbourhood it says.
> ...


I was on the first group,  before it changed to next door.  For the life of my I can't remember what it was call?   I didn't change over to next door cause people weren't happy about your name and address being available to other users or something like that.  
Don't know if they've changed that now.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Dear "Loughborough Junction Neighbour"
> Has anyone had the letter from Tom Scrambler of Loughborough Junction giving a free "invite code" (expiring in 7 days) to join nextdoor.co.uk?
> 
> Mine is printed (including a printed Royal Mail stamp - presumably qualifies as junk mail). There are already 1,859 posts from 1,465 neighbours about our neighbourhood it says.
> ...


Didn't we do this on the brixton thread already?

Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2017


----------



## Angellic (Aug 21, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I was on the first group,  before it changed to next door.  For the life of my I can't remember what it was call?   I didn't change over to next door cause people weren't happy about your name and address being available to other users or something like that.
> Don't know if they've changed that now.




Streetlife, (Because there's no place I can go)?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Streetlife, (Because there's no place I can go)?


That's it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok haven't had the time to search,  so forgive me.  What's with the digging across from the farm?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Ok haven't had the time to search,  so forgive me.  What's with the digging across from the farm?



The public space improvements.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2017)

Tomorrow (Friday) will be the last day for the old Thameslink units that have been serving Loughborough Junction station for the past 30 years or so.

The very last one should pass through the station at 1622, if anyone wants to go for an emotional farewell.

Farewell to the original Thameslink trains


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2017)

Seems to be 24 hour licensing chaos at LJ.

Loco had its alcoho (beer and wine shelves) covered by a sheet this evening @ 11.30 pm. Seems either they have lost their 24 hr license or the fridge has broke.

Meanwhile Costcutter has apparently changed hands. There is now a tall vocal Asian guy in his 40s with a black assistant likely of pensionable age.
The exotic beer imports have gone up from £1.10 to £1.20. Not sure about prices for anything else. But so far they seem OK serving after 11 pm.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 25, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be 24 hour licensing chaos at LJ.
> 
> Loco had its alcoho (beer and wine shelves) covered by a sheet this evening @ 11.30 pm. Seems either they have lost their 24 hr license or the fridge has broke.
> 
> ...



Was in Loco this evening. Not sure what the problem is. And don't want to pry. As far as I've seen they run the alcohol side of it ok.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2017)

Next meeting:

Subject: LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 30 August at 7.30p

Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum

You are invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum at 7.30pm on Wednesday 30 August 2017 in the undercroft meeting room in Woolley House, on Loughborough Road (the hall is on the ground floor of Woolley House, the entrance is through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign – if you are having difficulty finding please ring 07799 621 582).
Click for the agenda
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783.../LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF30.08.2017_1_agenda.pdf
and the minutes of the last meeting
https://gallery.mailchimp.com/c6783...20/LJAGLJNeighbourhoodPF26.07.2017minutes.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Gramsci On the subject of planning there is a naff roof extension proposal for Loughborough Court - corner of Shakespeare Rd & Coldharbour Lane

I did warn planning they were opening Pandora's box when they allowed the naff roof extensions on the mansions on Coldharbour Lane.

I have emailed Anthea about this - wonder if it will come up at the meeting this evening?

I ca'nt be there - will be promenading listening to Knoxville: Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber. I expect the BBC Proms prospectus will have that down as an early example of LGBTQ American classical musicianship!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2017)

Some proper waffle there.

"The proposal seeks to maintain the established rhythm by generating a module centred on the central window bays below"

"As a reference to the utilitarian appearance of the existing elevation the module will be maintained rigorously across the entire proposed roof extension"

Translation: "we have chosen a module that matches the central bay and ignores the side bays"


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2017)

and drawn it in the lightest possible grey to make it look like nothing at all sir, a mere whisp of zinc cladding and glass, you'll hardly notice it


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 30, 2017)

Crispy said:


> and drawn it in the lightest possible grey to make it look like nothing at all sir, a mere whisp of zinc cladding and glass, you'll hardly notice it



So you've used that trick before, then?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> So you've used that trick before, then?


 it works!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci On the subject of planning there is a naff roof extension proposal for Loughborough Court - corner of Shakespeare Rd & Coldharbour Lane
> View attachment 114637
> I did warn planning they were opening Pandora's box when they allowed the naff roof extensions on the mansions on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> ...



That particular issue didn't come up. 

Brixton Society were present as the proposed boarders for the Herne Hill Neighborhood Plan came up.

I agree with LJAG and Brixton Society that the boarders for this proposed Neighborhood Plan encroach on Brixton and LJ area. 

Neighborhood Plans are Tory idea to give local people chance to formulate planning guidance for there communities. A local community group submits boundaries for an area to local Council. If these are agreed then they can go ahead and formulate a Neighborhood Plan. This plan would still have to work in conjunction with ,for example, the Mayor's London Plan. So it's not that local community can just make it up.

It all comes under Cameron type Big Society/ Localism. I agree with someone at the meeting tonight who said that it in practice drives wedges between communities. Different groups that did work together on issues of common concern are now at loggerheads.

The Herne Hill borders include large sections of LJ and Brixton. Not the bits with a lot of social housing. As someone pointed out. A middle class borderline imo. The proposed Herne Hill Neighborhood Plan is being set up by Herne Hill Forum and Herne Hill Society.



There was discussion at meeting about various possibly developers plans. I have notes.

One was Higgs Triangle. Family Mosiac/ Peabody have been talking to the church. Idea was to build new church away from the corner and free up that frontage. These talks have come to nothing. The church aren't moving.

The border is still under consideration. Looks LJAG are going to want it to be revised.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> That particular issue didn't come up.
> 
> Brixton Society were present as the proposed boarders for the Herne Hill Neighborhood Plan came up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed report.

Pity about the church - that building is not appropriate for a boundary of a housing development in my opinion.
Maybe Family/Peabody need to look at some of their other sites in terms of a land/building swap - the church members are not particularly local to LJ from my recollection of Companies House/Charity Commission details. 

There has been a church on the site since 1860 according tom the excellent Loughborough Junction blog.
Originally founded for Jews who had converted to Chfristianity, it was branded as "Congregational" (this has now been subsumed into URC in Engand and Wales).

I'm sure this has been posted up before - but I could not resist in case someone has not seen it before


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2017)

The underneath of the railway bridge on Loughborough road. Paint is fluorescent. I like it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2017)

Flowers for the guy who was killed recently.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 31, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Flowers for the guy who was killed recently. View attachment 114700 View attachment 114701


I saw that the other day.  They were having a sort of vigil for him with candles and the like.  A lot of people there.  Is that the poor bloke that was stabbed to death outside Argos?  Did he work in the arches?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I saw that the other day.  They were having a sort of vigil for him with candles and the like.  A lot of people there.  Is that the poor bloke that was stabbed to death outside Argos?  Did he work in the arches?



I've been told it was the bloke stabbed outside Argos. I don't know know if he worked in arches. I think he was local. In the shop on CHL and someone was talking about knowing him.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I think he was local. In the shop on CHL and someone was talking about knowing him.


Arh ok.  I heard he lived in Kennington.  That's why I wondered if he worked there.


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The underneath of the railway bridge on Loughborough road. Paint is fluorescent. I like it. View attachment 114697 View attachment 114698 View attachment 114699



I've made a note that there's a LJ bridge launch party happening tomorrow - and now I can't find anything about it. Anyone able to confirm or deny?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2017)

footballerslegs said:


> I've made a note that there's a LJ bridge launch party happening tomorrow - and now I can't find anything about it. Anyone able to confirm or deny?



Im trying to remember what was said at recent meeting ( the LJ Planning Forum). I've checked LJAG website. And nothing on there. I think it's been postponed until the other works are done. The public realm improvements. (They are happening next to bridge.)

It appears the public realm improvements aren't been met with universal approval. 

So don't know how this will pan out regarding a launch party.


----------



## footballerslegs (Sep 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Im trying to remember what was said at recent meeting ( the LJ Planning Forum). I've checked LJAG website. And nothing on there. I think it's been postponed until the other works are done. The public realm improvements. (They are happening next to bridge.)
> 
> It appears the public realm improvements aren't been met with universal approval.
> 
> So don't know how this will pan out regarding a launch party.



Thanks very much. I did think it might not be great timing given all the digging going on at the park. glad I checked!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 3, 2017)

The public realm improvements have started. Some concern about what is happening locally. The Council haven't put anything on fence to explain what the works are for.


----------



## Ian Clark (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello all, regarding bridge launch party I believe it has been postponed until further notice as the original concept was to shut the road so the underside of the bridge could be viewed. Not a popular local option, however, and permits are also proving difficult.

On public realm works I understand that a new entrance is to be made for the Platform and the digging is to provide landscaping and paths to the entrance. Hopefully public toilet provision will be reinstated as well.


----------



## Ian Clark (Sep 4, 2017)

On flowers on Ridgway Road, it is a memorial to Tommy T who was stabbed outside the Argos in Brixton. Don't know where he lived or worked but he was a pleasant man who spent a lot of time in LJ and Wyck Gardens and always with a ready smile.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2017)

Shutting road for launch of bridge wouldn't go down well in some quarters.

The "public realm improvements" have been so mired in arguments that it has lead to scheme that satisfies nobody.

The original idea of LJAG was to join up the park and the Farm. The above photo shows beginning of works that are cut down version of what LJAG wanted. I will wait to see how it turns out. But I did ask why there is no seating.

The final plans for the "public realm improvements" have had the LJ Road madness group , with there success at having got rid of the road closures, resisting any measures that might improve the junction for pedestrians. With LJAG trying to salvage some of there vision for a link up of the hated Farm and the Platform. 

I think the whole public realm improvements should have been abandoned. TFL given the money back.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 4, 2017)

Where have the road madness people been applying resistance? At meetings/consultations? Via councillors?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Where have the road madness people been applying resistance? At meetings/consultations? Via councillors?



After the road closure experiment was stopped by the Council new consultation process started. This was invite only. Not public consultation.

The funding for the public realm improvements comes from TFL. But administered through the Council.

The new consultation meetings took p!ace before the LJ Neighborhood Forum meetings. Which I attend. Also at the forum meetings there was reports of what happened at the new consultation meetings on the public realm.

They sometimes overlapped. So I have good idea how they worked.

After the road closure experiment debacle LJ Road Madness were on a roll. The new consultation group set up by Council of leading stakeholders included LEMB , LJ Road Madness, LJAG.

Basically LJAGs vision for LJ was in tatters. The road closure experiment had failed.

The whole point imo of the TFL funding was to make LJ more pedestrian and cycle friendly. One might argue that the road closure experiment was a failure. But my understanding of the opposition was that other ways would be looking at to reduce dominance of cars.

But no. LJ Road Madness and LEMB argued about any improvements.

Two cases. I asked at LJ  Neighborhood P!winning forum that the rat run by Coop, Padfield road, remain closed off. LJ Road Madness opposed this. Despite it being obvious it's rat run to avoid the lights at junction. That's when I realized that car lobby wasn't interested in traffic reduction.

The new consultation meetings set up by Council were totally dominated by car lobby in LJ.

The planning forum meetings and new consultation meetings on public realm the overlap a bit.


Last one I remember about the pedestrian crossing. Idea is to bring in Oxford Circus type crossing on the Loughborough road/ CHL junction. This was met with great suspicion.

( I've seen the one in Oxford Circus. It works well imo. Much more pedestrian friendly)

Outside the hated Farm idea was to narrow road down. Slow up traffic. This was resisted fiercely. I don't think it is going to happen now. Also remember discussed pedestrian crossing from Wyck Gardens to the Farm/ LJ Works. This caused a big long discussion. I remember as I turned up for planning forum and it was still going on. The LJ Road Madness/ LEMB arguing against pedestrian crossing.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2017)

Basically LJAG didn't have the stomach to argue any more. I know that is what they said to me.

Secondly pedestrian crossing, cycle lanes, closing rat runs, altering roads to slow down traffic all got labelled as "middle class".

Cycling in particular is a middle class activity of selfish people.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 4, 2017)

The LEMB don't support keeping Grove APG. 

Shows how much the leadership in the estate is out of touch.

Chair of LEMB has said  that the road closure experiment did affect the residents. But Grove APG is of no interest.

I've talked to residents. And they are not happy with LEMB.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2017)

That's all very sad and annoying to hear. It's not democratic - I don't believe the road madness group represent as great a number of people as they claim. I don't see why they should get a privileged place on an invite-only consultation. And if the LEMB is represented then they should surely only be commenting on things that affect the estate. Thank you for attempting to get the Padfield Rd closure retained - indeed it is a rat-run around the lights, and people come round there pretty fast and on my way to the co-op I have to make sure one of them doesn't run me over.

I have been told by someone offline that one of the main board members of LEMB(? I am now not sure if LEMB or LETRA) is a car nut and managed to mobilise the response that got the road scheme shut down. Seeing as there was so much nonsense going round at the time, I wonder what misinformation the residents of the estate are fed and basically whether positions of influence are being abused. It's something I'd like to find out more about but here is probably not the right place to discuss.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 5, 2017)

The main people in LJ Road Madness were also on LEMB board. LETRA is now barely functioning as its most capable person moved away. LETRA also opposed the road closures.

As you probably know the road closures got mixed up with LJAGs plans to make LJ a "destination", link up the hated farm and platform.

Unfortunately I would say on road closures LEMB and LETRA aren't out of step with general opinion on estate.

What I object to is the aftermath. The general opinion was opposed to the Loughborough road closure. But not against reducing traffic and bringing in measures to make area more pedestrian friendly.

In the aftermath the Council decided to set up a new steering group. LEMB, LJ Road Madness, LETRA and LJAG. Invite only. No further public consultation as time was pressing. If decisions not made money would be lost was justification.

In practice LEMB and LJ Road Madness were numerically bigger on steering group. And Council were shit scared of arguing with them.

What I object to is that what happened was that any measures to reduce traffic were watered down. Padfield road an example. I remember bringing up Padfield. Met with hostility from Cllr and officers. They had obviously been told to get rid of all of original plan. Not just Loughborough road closure.

The Grove APG. This really angered me. LEMB Chair and most of board just wouldn't support saving the APG. Imo one reason was that Anthea of LJAG was one of main people concerned about it. It is imo that petty and personal. The LEMB board ,I've been told was split on the APG. The Chair of LEMB holding sway in this.

The trouble with community organisations is that only a few will do the donkey work. That's fine a lot of time. But not always. Any rational TRA or EMB would have welcomed a group of concerned locals trying to stop a New Labour Council from flogging off APG to private developer.

What got me about LEMBs attitude to the APG was that with road closures they were arguing that it was partly about LJAG plan to gentrify area. Council flogging off land that the APG is on to a developer is imo aiding gentrification. Potentially building expensive flats next to estate. But LEMB would rather pursue webdetta against LJAG. That's not proper politics imo.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Unfortunately I would say on road closures LEMB and LETRA aren't out of step with general opinion on estate.



The question is partly how much that opinion was/is based on misinformation.

To be honest, unfortunately I'm not that surprised how things have played out in the "aftermath". The road madness people said, on abandonment of the closures scheme, that they would support other means of making things more pedestrian friendly, etc. but I didn't believe them. Why would they?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The question is partly how much that opinion was/is based on misinformation.
> 
> To be honest, unfortunately I'm not that surprised how things have played out in the "aftermath". The road madness people said, on abandonment of the closures scheme, that they would support other means of making things more pedestrian friendly, etc. but I didn't believe them. Why would they?



Thing is as the moves to reduce traffic in LJ was combined with LJAGs plans to make LJ a destination it was bound to fail. Resentment against LJAGs plans had been building up for several years. The road closure lit the fuse. Both the Council and LJAG were blind to this. I've was at meetings before road closure when people on estate were saying they didn't want LJ to be a "destination". At other times I was told by non LJAG locals that LJAG ideas would lead to gentrification. LJAG simply didn't listen.

So it's not just misinformation. It's people on estate not being listened to.


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 6, 2017)

Coop now taking over Nisa. Wonder what it will mean for the shops in LJ


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2017)

goldengraham said:


> Coop now taking over Nisa. Wonder what it will mean for the shops in LJ


Not much - if the Sainsburys takeover of Argos is anything to go by!


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2017)

This weekend: 







Loughborough Farm Market and Healthy Eating Workshop is open this Saturday, 9th Sept


----------



## bimble (Sep 8, 2017)

Not quite sure what this is about but.. there's an application currently being considered by Lambeth & Southwark councils from the Herne Hill Forum which asks that a particular boundary on the map be defined as Herne Hill area.
It seems to include a chunk of what I think is LJ.

Far as I can tell the Herne Hill Forum are doing this with a view to being the only voice in matters of development planning for the area defined (?)

Here's their application including maps and the tiny survey they carried out to support their request:

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/con-herne-hill-application.pdf

Any objections / comments must be submitted by Monday (11th September) - details of how to comment or lodge an objection are here: 
Herne Hill Forum Neighbourhood Forum and Neighbourhood Area application | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice to see locals joining in the spirit of #MoggMentum


----------



## CH1 (Sep 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> Not quite sure what this is about but.. there's an application currently being considered by Lambeth & Southwark councils from the Herne Hill Forum which asks that a particular boundary on the map be defined as Herne Hill area.
> It seems to include a chunk of what I think is LJ.
> 
> Far as I can tell the Herne Hill Forum are doing this with a view to being the only voice in matters of development planning for the area defined (?)
> ...


I think the Brixton Forum were unhappy at a land grab in the Railton Road area as well. It seems to me there ought to be a Loughborough Junction Forum. Possibly LJAG could consider transforming itself into such a beast - but I don't know the constitutional issues involved. LJAG as it is a registered charity - it might need to review its aims and objects to do this.

Even if LJAG did not wish to become a LJ forum, they could propose the idea and do a survey. I bet plenty of people in the "affected area" might agree - though doubtless many people up Herne Hill Road etc might be delighted to have their Herne Hillness confirmed by the state.

This ball definitely should be kept in the air.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> Not quite sure what this is about but.. there's an application currently being considered by Lambeth & Southwark councils from the Herne Hill Forum which asks that a particular boundary on the map be defined as Herne Hill area.
> It seems to include a chunk of what I think is LJ.
> 
> Far as I can tell the Herne Hill Forum are doing this with a view to being the only voice in matters of development planning for the area defined (?)
> ...



It came up at last LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum. See my post #2094 , page 70 of this thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 10, 2017)

bimble said:


> Not quite sure what this is about but.. there's an application currently being considered by Lambeth & Southwark councils from the Herne Hill Forum which asks that a particular boundary on the map be defined as Herne Hill area.
> It seems to include a chunk of what I think is LJ.
> 
> Far as I can tell the Herne Hill Forum are doing this with a view to being the only voice in matters of development planning for the area defined (?)
> ...



Neighbourhood forums have basically spent the last couple of years attempting to bagsy turf.  This is more of the same.  They don't get an exclusive say in development planning, but incorporation into their neighbourhood plan makes developments more likely to happen.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2017)

At Loughborough Farm Design Trail.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Some hoarding has appeared around part of the Higgs site, on Herne Hill Road. Perhaps the site owners are worried about break-ins as a result of their own decision to leave the buildings half-demolished?

It takes up the whole of the pavement forcing pedestrians into the road. I don't know the rules exactly but I think that in this scenario there is supposed to be a protected pedestrian zone in the roadway. 

Lambeth's website seems unforthcoming on how to (a) check whether they've got permission for this or (b) report it as a pavement obstruction. Does anyone know better than I do?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 19, 2017)

You "want" to contact

Lambeth Environment- Highways Licensing,
7th Floor Blue Star House,
234-244 Stockwell Road,
London,
SW9 9SP
Tel: 020 7926 0524
Email: neighbourhoods@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2017)

Crispy said:


> You "want" to contact
> 
> Lambeth Environment- Highways Licensing,
> 7th Floor Blue Star House,
> ...


done


----------



## teuchter (Sep 21, 2017)

Yesterday evening in the LJ Co-op (shortly after having tutted at the arrival already of mince pies) I noted that they stock copies of "Farmer's Weekly". Interesting.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Yesterday evening in the LJ Co-op (shortly after having tutted at the arrival already of mince pies) I noted that they stock copies of "Farmer's Weekly". Interesting.



I did notice that a couple of days ago when I was in the queue. Did find it somewhat surreal.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> I did notice that a couple of days ago when I was in the queue. Did find it somewhat surreal.


Maybe the Loughborough Junction Co-op, or their newspaper wholesalers, are "powered by" an algorithm which picked up on the Loughborough Farm?

As an aside, I went to the Lambeth Archives listed open afternoon at the South London Botanical Institute (which was founded by the man who devised the Great Hedge of India). 

The people at the institute were very welcoming, happy to explain the history and present work of the Institute, which is now less of a library and more of an educational resource for schools etc.

They had a nice outside garden at the back with labelled sample plants. For some reason I felt drawn to the "Poisonous Plants" section. There was Poison Ivy, Bella Donna, Cuckoo Pint and some I hadn't heard of.

One of the sample beds was devoted to Chillis - with a legend stating how muh of the earth's surface was devoted to growing them.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Maybe the Loughborough Junction Co-op, or their newspaper wholesalers, are "powered by" an algorithm which picked up on the Loughborough Farm?
> 
> As an aside, I went to the Lambeth Archives listed open afternoon at the South London Botanical Institute (which was founded by the man who devised the Great Hedge of India).
> 
> ...



Or the gentrifiers really are landed gentry.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 22, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Or the gentrifiers really are landed gentry.


It's been going on a while.  A couple of years back they asked us, the customers, what produce that we wanted them to stock.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 22, 2017)

I have recorded our local artist protest for the last 10 years.


----------



## prunus (Sep 26, 2017)

teuchter said:


> done



Thanks for doing that - I've been thinking the same thing but never get round to actually *doing* anything.  Good work.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2017)

prunus said:


> Thanks for doing that - I've been thinking the same thing but never get round to actually *doing* anything.  Good work.


To my surprise I got a response and now signs have gone up but no protected walkway, which I will chase up on.
Apparently it's hoarded off due to concerns about the stability of the half demolished wall - although if it did fall over I doubt the hoarded area would contain it.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2017)

REMINDER:  LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 27 September at 7.30pm


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I have recorded our local artist protest for the last 10 years.


Fancy putting them together for a Buzz feature? Be a nice document of the changes.


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 27, 2017)

teuchter said:


> To my surprise I got a response and now signs have gone up but no protected walkway, which I will chase up on.
> Apparently it's hoarded off due to concerns about the stability of the half demolished wall - although if it did fall over I doubt the hoarded area would contain it.



Wouldn't it be safer and simpler to just complete the job? It's not like anyone is about to restore the wall to its former glory or anything.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2017)

goldengraham said:


> Wouldn't it be safer and simpler to just complete the job? It's not like anyone is about to restore the wall to its former glory or anything.


Yes, and I am going to try and find out if they've been given a deadline to make the wall safe or remove it completely.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The public realm improvements have started. Some concern about what is happening locally. The Council haven't put anything on fence to explain what the works are for.View attachment 114922



Went past the other day and didn't look like much had changed.


----------



## Angellic (Sep 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 115737 View attachment 115731 View attachment 115732



Like the farm but I do find the ecclesiastical/funereal plant-holders along the front entrance a little unsettling.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Sep 28, 2017)

editor said:


> Fancy putting them together for a Buzz feature? Be a nice document of the changes.


I don't have much in the way of spare time at the moment, elderly Dad, but if I get a chance I'll try and get them in some sort of order.  There was a lovely changing installation where they built the Wanless Road flats.


----------



## prunus (Sep 29, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Yes, and I am going to try and find out if they've been given a deadline to make the wall safe or remove it completely.



Walking past this morning it looks like it's totally gone; hopefully therefore the hoarding should be removed fairly promptly too...


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2017)

Snooping around i see that there are only 2 flats left for sale in the newly completed development right at the junction, "one of London’s most sought after locations", apparently.
I wonder who if anyone is going to take the retail space on the ground floor.
Coldharbour Lane, SW9 – Noble House Estates


----------



## Angellic (Sep 29, 2017)

bimble said:


> Snooping around i see that there are only 2 flats left for sale in the newly completed development right at the junction, "one of London’s most sought after locations", apparently.
> I wonder who if anyone is going to take the retail space on the ground floor.
> Coldharbour Lane, SW9 – Noble House Estates



Probably Sainsbury's.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2017)

prunus said:


> Walking past this morning it looks like it's totally gone; hopefully therefore the hoarding should be removed fairly promptly too...


Yup, hoarding is off the pavement now.


----------



## bimble (Sep 29, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Probably Sainsbury's.


Is that prediction based on anything in particular?


----------



## Angellic (Sep 29, 2017)

bimble said:


> Is that prediction based on anything in particular?



Not really. Apart from there being a Tesco across the other side.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> Snooping around i see that there are only 2 flats left for sale in the newly completed development right at the junction, "one of London’s most sought after locations", apparently.
> I wonder who if anyone is going to take the retail space on the ground floor.
> Coldharbour Lane, SW9 – Noble House Estates



It tries to make out the flats are in Brixton. Never mentioned LJ. So LJ isn't yet that sought after. Thankfully.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> Snooping around i see that there are only 2 flats left for sale in the newly completed development right at the junction, "one of London’s most sought after locations", apparently.
> I wonder who if anyone is going to take the retail space on the ground floor.
> Coldharbour Lane, SW9 – Noble House Estates



Poundland for the retail space. That would really piss off Noble. I'd find it handy though.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

Can someone explain to me the point of this banner? Did something happen at nearly 20 past 8 in the area once?


----------



## Angellic (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of this banner? Did something happen at nearly 20 past 8 in the area once?
> 
> View attachment 117413



CH1, teuchter?


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 9, 2017)

2020 on 24hr clock. Surely there's a grand urban blueprint masterplan in the sky somewhere which goes heavy on the date 2020?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 9, 2017)

editor said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of this banner? Did something happen at nearly 20 past 8 in the area once?
> 
> View attachment 117413


There's one for Loughborough House somewhere which I think is rubbing salt into the wound.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> 2020 on 24hr clock. Surely there's a grand urban blueprint masterplan in the sky somewhere which goes heavy on the date 2020?


I wonder how much these pointless and confusing banners cost. The one I posted is on Coldharbour Lane. I live some 300m away and have no idea what it's supposed to represent.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 9, 2017)

I think it's 7.20.  I'm sure that it will make sense now...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 9, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I think it's 7.20.  I'm sure that it will make sense now...


It's set at 08.18. It's a warning never, ever, ever catch that train in the morning from Loughborough Junction as it's rammed to buggery and you'll never get on. 

How much did they cost? Who knows, but it's clearly come out of the Public Service Announcement budget, rather than the marketing or schools budget, so it's ok.


----------



## T & P (Oct 10, 2017)

Perhaps it's the time when the 2 x 1 cocktail happy hour operated by the local cocktail bars starts every evening?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

So no one has any idea what this banner is supposed to mean. So who commissioned this nonsense?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2017)

Angellic said:


> CH1, teuchter?


The banners are part of the watered-down remnants of the "public realm improvements" which initially included the road closure experiment, the one shouted down in a petrol-head campaign (a campaign given support by Brixton Buzz by the way) that succeeded in making Lambeth terminate the experiment before the results were even known. They bear designs created with local primary school kids I believe. I am not sure what the clocks mean; they are different on each banner I think. A puzzle that one day perhaps I will solve. I'll keep you updated


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

I've put it to the masses 

Can you solve the riddle of Loughborough Junction’s mysterious banner?


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

The background seems to be made up of one eared pink cats.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 11, 2017)

editor said:


> So no one has any idea what this banner is supposed to mean. So who commissioned this nonsense?


Only a matter of time until the gentrifiers get their hands on LJ?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2017)

The banners are as Teuchter says the remnants of the public realm improvements.

There is finally info outside the Wyck Gardens building site telling locals what this is all about.

It's about reflecting the vibrant community etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2017)

More on the Wyck gardens improvements. Btw the sign is wrong. The planning forum wasnt consulted. Council set up invite only steering group to agree this  design. Looking at this improvement I feel its a wasted opportunity. It doesnt really do anything. There is no seating for example.Which I asked about.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2017)

Looking at this and I am underwhelmed. Is this the end result of all the months of consultation? It's not really different from before. Just tidying up what was there already would have been more cost effective.

And no seating whatsoever in the new Wyck gardens. It's hardly making it more welcoming space.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2017)

So the banners are one part of helping build the identity of LJ , reflecting the vibrant community and enhancing the quality of life in LJ.

According to Council. It's also how LJAG see it.

Not everyone is happy. Been hearing the new bridge paint job isn't universally liked.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks like seating is incorporated in the new low retaining walls.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Been hearing the new bridge paint job isn't universally liked.


Nothing is ever universally liked.
I think the bridge looks good.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Nothing is ever universally liked.
> I think the bridge looks good.



I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 12, 2017)

Angellic said:


> I was about to say the same thing.


Me too.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The banners are as Teuchter says the remnants of the public realm improvements.
> 
> There is finally info outside the Wyck Gardens building site telling locals what this is all about.
> 
> ...


What the fuck is a "vibrant community" and what characteristics separate it from a "non vibrant community?


----------



## Johnlj123 (Oct 12, 2017)

I too like the bridge repainting and look forward to all the other bridges getting a make over. And I like the banners as well.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> And I like the banners as well.


Even the one that makes no sense to anyone? You don't think the money could have been better spent?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Nothing is ever universally liked.
> I think the bridge looks good.



I think the bridge looks good. 

I think it its separate project to the public realm improvements. 

Im just reporting other views Ive heard.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Oct 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Even the one that makes no sense to anyone? You don't think the money could have been better spent?


Generally I like the historical fact banners. I'm not sure I have seen that one that makes no sense, I think I counted 15 + banners one day on my way home before I gave up and went to the Junction for a pint.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2017)

Johnlj123 said:


> Generally I like the historical fact banners. I'm not sure I have seen that one that makes no sense, I think I counted 15 + banners one day on my way home before I gave up and went to the Junction for a pint.


I  sometimes like banners that add interest to the area but the one near me makes no sense at all so it seems a total waste of money.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2017)

I think I've worked out the significance of the clocks on the banners. A clue is that they are all different.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2017)

Update: Second increase in two months as Lambeth Council spends extra £417k on Loughborough Junction Workspace


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2017)

It looks to me like the new Wyck gardens arrangement will make a more sensible connection betwen the "platform" building and the space around it, which I'd say will be an improvement and mean that building can be better used.







Previous setup -


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It looks to me like the new Wyck gardens arrangement will make a more sensible connection betwen the "platform" building and the space around it, which I'd say will be an improvement and mean that building can be better used.
> 
> View attachment 117988
> 
> ...



That's what LJAG say. I don't see it myself. The grassy bank next to Platform was well used when Brixton Hatter had cider events there.

As you have said previously this is the remnants of the LJAG road closure proposal. This design would have made more sense if it was part of larger scheme to connect the hated farm with the Platform.

But people on estate didn't want that. I would be more pro this design if seating had been built in. It hasn't. I have feeling this from objections from estate.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2017)

It looks like it will have an extra doorway that will open onto a paved terrace area within the Wyck Gardens bit, instead of just opening onto the pavement of Rathgar Rd. I would imagine it will allow a greater range of uses (the paved area I assume can be made use of for outdoor stalls and the like) and give better accessibility. Yes the bank was in use at those cider events but to get up there you had to either climb up over the little wall or walk right around the back and across the grass. No big deal for most people but there are some for whom that's not necessarily easy.

But you can see that it also looks like a run of windows facing into Wyck Gardens have been uncovered. I don't know that building really (only time I've been in I think was at one of those cider days) so I don't know what those windows relate to inside, but perhaps it will give some more daylight to the interior?

Interesting you say people from estate objected to seating being built in. Why?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2017)

By the way what's the history of that little building?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 17, 2017)

teuchter said:


> By the way what's the history of that little building?


When I moved into Loughborough Junction 24yrs ago, I'm sure it was public toilets.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Oct 18, 2017)

Interesting you say people from estate objected to seating being built in. Why?[/QUOTE]
I imagine the locals are concerned that seating will encourage antisocial  behaviour, street drinking etc. I would sit there with a can if I had nowhere else to go.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2017)

teuchter said:


> By the way what's the history of that little building?


Yeah it was toilets. If you look at the facade facing the railway, it's symmetrical. There's another entrance on the other end (now hidden by a lean-to).


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2017)

Cold Harbour said:


> I imagine the locals are concerned that seating will encourage antisocial  behaviour, street drinking etc. I would sit there with a can if I had nowhere else to go.



Either that or hipster latte drinking (the other end of the gentrification scale).


----------



## Rushy (Oct 18, 2017)

Winot said:


> Either that or hipster latte drinking (the other end of the gentrification scale).


Flat whites and cortados, surely?


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Flat whites and cortados, surely?



 #outoftouch


----------



## Rushy (Oct 18, 2017)

Winot said:


> #outoftouch


Fuddydaddy.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 18, 2017)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 117991


Does anyone know if not maintaining the viaduct in this way - the foilage, mostly above those arches - eventually leads to structural issues?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> Does anyone know if not maintaining the viaduct in this way - the foilage, mostly above those arches - eventually leads to structural issues?


Yes I believe so eventually, but they do come along and cut it back now and again.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 18, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> Does anyone know if not maintaining the viaduct in this way - the foilage, mostly above those arches - eventually leads to structural issues?


Buddleja, which I think is the shrub growing out of the cement, has very long roots so removing them does damage the cement work.  I think that's why they are normally just cut back.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2017)

Cold Harbour said:


> Interesting you say people from estate objected to seating being built in. Why?




From my experience of LJ it's more to do with people from estate ( or rather those that represent them) opposing any kind of plans to make LJ a "destination". Making LJ a "destination" is linked to LJAGs "gentrification" of the area. It's not about street drinking. People from estate say LJ is just "somewhere you pass through" not a destination. ( I actually heard this said). Anything that might encourage people to hang about or enjoy public space is opposed.

I've even heard complaints about the South Americans using Wyck Gardens on weekends at meetings. They in summer often meet up and hang around there a large part of day. Family groups using the sports courts there. They don't live on estate. I think most are private renters who live in LJ area. It's still not that gentrified around here. This is where I get annoyed. Complaints about South American ( immigrants) "hogging" the space is more than annoying imo.

Whilst I understand on one level why gulf between LJAG and the estate other aspects of it wind me up. Like moaning about Columbians.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 18, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It looks like it will have an extra doorway that will open onto a paved terrace area within the Wyck Gardens bit, instead of just opening onto the pavement of Rathgar Rd. I would imagine it will allow a greater range of uses (the paved area I assume can be made use of for outdoor stalls and the like) and give better accessibility. Yes the bank was in use at those cider events but to get up there you had to either climb up over the little wall or walk right around the back and across the grass. No big deal for most people but there are some for whom that's not necessarily easy.
> 
> But you can see that it also looks like a run of windows facing into Wyck Gardens have been uncovered. I don't know that building really (only time I've been in I think was at one of those cider days) so I don't know what those windows relate to inside, but perhaps it will give some more daylight to the interior?
> 
> Interesting you say people from estate objected to seating being built in. Why?



Reading this and I think you are right on rationale behind design.

Given reasons for objecting to seating above.

The Platform is as disliked as the Farm is by some on estate ( not all).

As much as I like the Farm in some ways. And try to like the Platform. I do wonder it's relevance to locals on estate. I've been in Platform on open days when it sells farm produce. It's not cheap. If local food growing and production is to be encouraged for environmental reasons it needs to be affordable. Platform was trying to sell me local honey for £5 a bottle and cosmetics made from farm plants for £8 a go. I didn't know what to say. I might buy that as very special present but not normally. The way the Platform was set out reminded me of "organic" shops in Chelsea. The same kind of  people run it Incredibly nice. But I don't know what. Couldn't help but remind me of the "I saw you coming" Enfield joke. I've heard people on estate complain about these prices. It's not for us. I think they have a point.


----------



## Winot (Oct 19, 2017)

I guess the issue is whether life can go on in the face of a new way of life moving in. There’s nothing inherently objectionable IMO about expensive food being offered. What’s more difficult is if that leads to a lack of cheaper choices for the existing residents.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2017)

Excuse me if I'm double posting - but had not seen this mentioned elsewhere on Urban.

There is a consultation meeting in Loughborough Centre regarding a "mixed development" in Hardess Street. Scheduled for Thursday 2nd November 4 pm - 8 pm

Not sure why the developer's PR people (Your Shout of 107 Southank House) decided to have the consultation in a different ward from the development, but there you are.

Any one know what effect this is likely to have on Whirled Cinema and Miguel's gym? The development proposal looks unusually small compared to what we've had in Brixton and LJ in the last 5 years. Surprised Lambeth Planning haven't blocked it for not being megalomaniac enough!


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me if I'm double posting - but had not seen this mentioned elsewhere on Urban.
> 
> There is a consultation meeting in Loughborough Centre regarding a "mixed development" in Hardess Street. Scheduled for Thursday 2nd November 4 pm - 8 pm
> 
> ...


Is there a web link for this?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Is there a web link for this?


I got this through my letterbox.  Have not had time to post.  Opps, replied to wrong thread.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Is there a web link for this?


There is an email address: hardessstreet@yourshout.org
also the leaflet has a Freepost postal address this is on the full leaflet


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me if I'm double posting - but had not seen this mentioned elsewhere on Urban.
> 
> There is a consultation meeting in Loughborough Centre regarding a "mixed development" in Hardess Street. Scheduled for Thursday 2nd November 4 pm - 8 pm
> 
> ...



On the issue of the Whirled Cinema and the Boxing gym. These are I think separate to this particular application as they are in Network Rail property. At last LJ Neighborhood Planning forum it came up. LJAG have successfully got the Whirled Cinema and the Gym listed as assets of community value. Network Rail are contesting this. Link in last Planning forum newsletter to NR written objections. See below. Item four.

REMINDER:  LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 27 September at 7.30pm

As in Brixton Network Rail want to show they have the whip hand in what happens in an area.

LJ it's potentially more sensitive than in Brixton. The centre is Criss crossed by several lines with a complex set of arches.

I was talking to local business last weekend who use an arch. Didn't hear anything good about NR.

Whilst full on gentrification hasnt come to LJ yet. It might. Potentially more than one long-standing local business may be under threat if NR see "potential" in the arches.

It was a good move of LJAG to get assets of community value status for these two business. It's pushing the definition to the limit. NR appeal unfortunately has grounds.

If areas are to be protected, in light of what's happening in Brixton, ideas like community value need to be given more teeth.

The very fact that NR are appealing shows where they stand in relation to local community. As if it wasn't obvious from what they have done in Brixton.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me if I'm double posting - but had not seen this mentioned elsewhere on Urban.
> 
> There is a consultation meeting in Loughborough Centre regarding a "mixed development" in Hardess Street. Scheduled for Thursday 2nd November 4 pm - 8 pm
> 
> ...


Not sure why you say unusually small...as there is not much detail on what's proposed other than a mention a 6-storey height which is higher than all the surrounding buildings.

Whirled and the gym are on network rail property outwith this site.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2017)

Next meeting of LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum this Wednesday. I haven't got agenda yet. Usually 7.30 in Wooley house


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2017)

Here is info. For some reason ended up in my spam box.




> Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum
> Wednesday 25 October 2017 at 7.30pm
> You are invited to the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum on Wednesday 25 October 2017 at 7.30pm at the undercroft meeting room on the ground floor of Woolley House, Loughborough Estate, Loughborough Road. Entrance through the grey door to the right of the main entrance under the Woolley House sign.  Having difficulty finding it, please ring 07799 622 582.
> 
> ...




LJ Neighbourhood Planning Forum Wednesday 25 October 2017 at 7.30pm


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Can someone explain to me the point of this banner? Did something happen at nearly 20 past 8 in the area once?
> 
> View attachment 117413


There should be a 'fun fact' on the reverse from 1820.
I figured it out today outside the Co-op.
I wish I was more excited.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Excuse me if I'm double posting - but had not seen this mentioned elsewhere on Urban.
> 
> There is a consultation meeting in Loughborough Centre regarding a "mixed development" in Hardess Street. Scheduled for Thursday 2nd November 4 pm - 8 pm
> 
> ...


A reminder - this is this evening.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2017)

teuchter said:


> A reminder - this is this evening.


I've been.

Funnily enough when I was there at 4,15 pm a couple of people from the church in Wanless Road had turned up. They were interested in contacting the landowners/developers and purchasing some land to extend their facility.

I put in my general comments - along the lines of shame developments in Loughborough Junction all seem to require wiping out existing employment activity + businesses in the arches are onrto a hidung to nothing given the way Network Rail have behaved in Brixton and Herne Hill + wouldn't it be great if the housing was 100% social/affordable? That was done with Hanover House in Brixton Station Road, why not now?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 2, 2017)

I went too. Have put some photos up on this thread:

Hardess St Industrial Estate - next bit of LJ up for redevelopment?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2017)

Assets of Community Value - Whirled Cinema and Miguel's Boxing Gym

I did post up previously that LJAG had got whirled cinema and the boxing gym listed as assets of community value by the Council. These two business are in Network Rail arches. NR appealed the decision. LJAG response is in link above. (Haven't read it yet).

You can see all the docs in the link.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2017)

Getting listed as an asset of community value has a very limited timespan for restriction on sale of the asset by the council, I think its 6 months (as per the playground).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2017)

Assets of Community Value - Whirled Cinema and Miguel's Boxing Gym

Had a read of the docs.

Getting listing as Assets of Community Value is as Bimble says limited. It's not total protection.

It's imo good move by LJAG. If or when NR make a decision on these arches it's going to be bad PR for NR to kick these business out.

The Council accept these two as ACV. NR argue that renting the arches is a sideline to main job of using arches to run a railway. So NR is exempt from the legislation that provides ACV protection.

LJAG response is that recently NR set up separate property company to deal with its land and property rentals. So NR is now split between company using arches to provide infrastructure for railway and a new property company set up by NR.

Therefore NR argument is no longer valid.

Council response is to ask for more time to get answer from NR to clarify status of the property company set up by NR.

If this is hard to follow I'm struggling.

In the LJAG response re the arches the property company was set up to make it easier for NR to sell what are in effect publicly owned assets. So the separate property company is set up to in the end liquidate itself. It's not really a proper business in the sense that it wants to be a success. Its set up because the government wants NR to flog off assets.It's all fairly bizarre.

I would guess that NR may come back and say arches are different from other land it owns and will not be sold off. On other hand they might not want to put that in writing.


----------



## bimble (Nov 2, 2017)

I wish LJAG was bigger broader more fit for purpose. It (she?) does do some really useful difficult work like the above but as an activist group it’s so small and woefully disconnected from most people who live here.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2017)

bimble said:


> I wish LJAG was bigger broader more fit for purpose. It (she?) does do some really useful difficult work like the above but as an activist group it’s so small and woefully disconnected from most people who live here.



From what I've seen of LJAG they are fit for purpose in sense they use they grant money they get properly. Projects look well run to me.

A lot of activist groups are in practice small. That's not the problem.

The problem is class issue. LJAG are mainly middle class guardian readers. Mean well but rub working class people on the estate upt the wrong way. I can understand why. LJAG vision of LJ as destination is middle class.


----------



## bimble (Nov 4, 2017)

Saying it (LJAG) isn't fit for purpose was a bit unfair, was coming from personal frustration recently with trying to get stuff done with them.


Anybody here read 'the Room Of Lost Things' by Stella Duffy which is set here in LJ ?
Just got the book and the beginning is promising, nicely written.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 4, 2017)

Yes l loved that book. Spoiler alert..

I blubbed at the end


----------



## CH1 (Nov 4, 2017)

bimble said:


> Anybody here read 'the Room Of Lost Things' by Stella Duffy which is set here in LJ ? Just got the book and the beginning is promising, nicely written.


I haven't. The book of hers that appeals to me is "Theodora" based around the life of the Empress Theodora - wife of Justinian (who had the Church of the Holy Sophia built in Constantinople) and currently a saint (saint's day 14th November). 

Theodora seems to have been a bit like a super version of John Major. Daughter of a bear trainer then became empress then a saint. If you ever go to Ravenna there is an impressive mosaic of Theodora and her retinue in the Church of San Vitale.

No doubt Stella Duffy conveys this much more elegantly than I.


----------



## Johnlj123 (Nov 6, 2017)

I've read both Room of Lost Things which was excellent and Theodora which I enjoyed as well.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 6, 2017)

I really enjoyed Room of Lost Things. The dry cleaner who features in it was based on the real LJ dry cleaner who was a lovely bloke


----------



## bimble (Nov 14, 2017)

This is good: Its a picture of the fleet of vans that belonged to Brinkler Osborne and Young the birdseed specialists, who not only had the little shop which still bears their name but apparently were the original occupants of what is now the Shakespeare business center. (was in a tweet sent out by LJAG , crediting Lambeth Archives).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2017)

Ive been to Sunshine Arts Xmas sale before. Worth a look. Cards etc go to fund the charity in India sunshine support.


----------



## bimble (Nov 19, 2017)

pretty flyer.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2017)

A reminder (Gramsci posted link a little while ago) that folk can comment on this project to improve cycling and walking routes in Lambeth. There are already quite a few comments around LJ. You can agree with existing comments or add your own. You have to sign up but all it asks for is an email address.

What are the key routes for walking and cycling in Lambeth?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2017)

I put this on Brixton threwd. It's also relevant here as planning review is looking at extending town centre of Loughborough Junction. Into Rathgar road and the south side of CHL in Loughborough Junction. I've uploaded the Council file with proposed changes.

	I've been looking at the review of the Lambeth local plan. The consultation ends 4th December. The Local plan is the planning guidelines for Lambeth. The consultation is so!it over different themes. I've just done the town centre one. Which covers Brixton and Loughborough Junction.

	It's set out well. Giving info on planning and then asking for comments. Splitting it over themes is a good idea. I like a lot of people haven't time to read whole doc. This way means main issues are consulted on.

	On Town centres issues are limit on betting shops, protecting existing long established pubs, more nightclubs are they good idea.

	Near end is question box on Lambeth bid to win Mayors borough of culture award. Worth doing this questionnaire to object to Lambeth bid.


Lambeth Local Plan Review 2017 | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2017)

Only spotted this in the business news earlier in November because Costcutter's wholesaler has gone bust.
Nisa members vote in favour of £140m Co-op takeover

It looks like in LJ Nisa/Loco will be essentially Co-op supplied privately owned grocery shops (with the option to be bought out).
Costcutter also looks like it will be supplied by the Co-op as a wholesaler starting next year.

Ironically all we lack is a Sainsburys - the very store that started the move to upgrade local convenience stores, then inexplicably pulled out.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Only spotted this in the business news earlier in November because Costcutter's wholesaler has gone bust.
> Nisa members vote in favour of £140m Co-op takeover
> 
> It looks like in LJ Nisa/Loco will be essentially Co-op supplied privately owned grocery shops (with the option to be bought out).
> ...



It wasn't inexplicable. It was well recorded here at the time that they didn't achieve the _specific _alcohol licence they were looking for


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2017)

That shiny new retail space right on the junction is looking sad, still no takers after quite a few months and the To Let signs slumped despondently against cracked glass.



Huh, found the advertisement and see its being offered as three separate spaces (cheapest 22k a year) or else as the whole thing, and for sale with a 999year lease as well as for rent. It must have been looked at and rejected by loads of people by now. Seems we're not quite ready for a waitrose then.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2017)

ChrisSouth said:


> It wasn't inexplicable. It was well recorded here at the time that they didn't achieve the _specific _alcohol licence they were looking for


Refresh my memory. Are you saying the Lambeth Licensing department offered them a shorter time for licensed sales that the proposed shop opening time - e.g. shop 24 hrs, but off sales 8 am - 11 pm?


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

bimble said:


> That shiny new retail space right on the junction is looking sad, still no takers after quite a few months and the To Let signs slumped despondently against cracked glass.
> View attachment 121846
> 
> 
> ...


The flats above are described as "luxury" too. I think the developers may have a different definition of luxury compared to most.


----------



## bimble (Dec 1, 2017)

I looked them up a while ago (the "luxury" flats above) and as far as I can remember almost all of them had sold. Must be the charming view of the traffic from the tiny metal balconies that did it.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> I looked them up a while ago (the "luxury" flats above) and as far as I can remember almost all of them had sold. Must be the charming view of the traffic from the tiny metal balconies that did it.


More likely they were sold to investors who haven't inspected them yet.


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2017)

err.. There's a new street sign on Gordon Grove and it appears somebody at Lambeth has done a typo.


(it definitely is Gordon with two o's, unless something has changed making everything else wrong apart from this new sign).


----------



## CH1 (Dec 5, 2017)

bimble said:


> err.. There's a new street sign on Gordon Grove and it appears somebody at Lambeth has done a typo.
> 
> View attachment 122197
> (it definitely is Gordon with two o's, unless something has changed making everything else wrong apart from this new sign).


Perhaps this might be pone of those Lambeth ethnocentric namings (like Max Roach Park)?
There is a third-party hopeful in Zimbabwe called Gorden Moyo. Hope he is crocodile-friendly!


----------



## bimble (Dec 5, 2017)

I've emailed the streets team at Lambeth to let them know that I think there may have been an error.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> That shiny new retail space right on the junction is looking sad, still no takers after quite a few months and the To Let signs slumped despondently against cracked glass.
> View attachment 121846
> 
> 
> ...



Is it cracked glass, or is it ripples in the material that the poster is made from?


----------



## T & P (Dec 6, 2017)

bimble said:


> err.. There's a new street sign on Gordon Grove and it appears somebody at Lambeth has done a typo.
> 
> View attachment 122197
> (it definitely is Gordon with two o's, unless something has changed making everything else wrong apart from this new sign).


This reminds me of one of my favourite stories ever (and one that might resonate with editor )


BBC News - E-mail error ends up on road sign


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2017)

remember it well! bastards 
shocking translations come up still


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 9, 2017)

Warrior studios opposite Tescos is open this weekend.


----------



## bimble (Dec 9, 2017)

ChrisSouth said:


> Is it cracked glass, or is it ripples in the material that the poster is made from?


It is indeed cracked (i checked especially the other day).


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 12, 2017)

I just went to collect a package at Loco and the shutters are down with a 'temporarily closed' hand written sign up.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I just went to collect a package at Loco and the shutters are down with a 'temporarily closed' hand written sign up.



Oh dear. Wasn't there today hope everything is ok with them.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Dec 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Oh dear. Wasn't there today hope everything is ok with them.


Open again now but not serving alcohol.
I agree with you that it's a well run shop.


----------



## bimble (Dec 13, 2017)

Alcohol must be a really significant part of their business (just going by shelf space given to it). I hope they’ll be ok too, I like going in there its always friendly, plus the only shop round here which comes with resident cat.


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2017)

Incoming hub. 



> *Starters*
> The model of co-working space has been incredibly successful for creative industries like web design and technology. As well as an affordable place to work, people get mentoring from businesses who’ve faced the same challenges and be part of a community of like-minded people. In the USA, they call it a kitchen incubator.
> 
> *The main course*
> ...






> Supported by the Mayor’s London Regeneration Fund, we're building a new campus-style enterprise hub, offering a variety of affordable workspaces, including a food business incubator, studios, creative workspaces, co-working offices and individual and shared workshops, as well as a programme of on-site business support and training activities.





> Located at the heart of Loughborough Junction, just off Loughborough Road, the site has been designed by Architecture 00 and Public Works and will be initially managed by experienced local workspace provider, Meanwhile Space.
> 
> 
> We are working with kitchen space provider Mission Kitchen to explore the provision of a shared cooking space that will help talented cooks, and aspiring entrepreneurs to turn a passion for food into a sustainable business.
> ...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 19, 2017)

(Stolen*) Land Rover punched through the front door of the LJ Co-Op this morning 

(* I don't know if it was stolen, but it's highly unlikely you'd use you own car if you were going to do a ram raid the local convenience store)


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2017)

ChrisSouth said:


> (Stolen*) Land Rover punched through the front door of the LJ Co-Op this morning
> 
> (* I don't know if it was stolen, but it's highly unlikely you'd use you own car if you were going to do a ram raid the local convenience store)


Wonder if it a ram raid to get the cash machine - or just a malfunction of the hipster power-assisted steering?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2017)

editor said:


> Incoming hub.


Existing thread: Loughborough Junction regeneration project, inc. Farm site

Might want to rename it LJ Works etc.


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 20, 2017)

Is power assisted steering hipster?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 20, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Is power assisted steering hipster?


An adjective is an adjective - but you have asked the question. What is your answer?


----------



## SpamMisery (Dec 20, 2017)

Nope


----------



## bimble (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisSouth said:


> (Stolen*) Land Rover punched through the front door of the LJ Co-Op this morning
> 
> (* I don't know if it was stolen, but it's highly unlikely you'd use you own car if you were going to do a ram raid the local convenience store)



I just went in there (through the chipboard replacement frontage). Do you know if they were caught or got any money from the now out of order machine?  At least the shop wasn't open when this happened apparently.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Don't know about all that - but I am fascinated that LJ is morphing into a major crime centre like --- Surrey!
Armed police search Ewell after men in balaclavas ram raid Co-op


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> I just went in there (through the chipboard replacement frontage). Do you know if they were caught or got any money from the now out of order machine?  At least the shop wasn't open when this happened apparently.



I don't know. It seems a bit prurient to ask......


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Open again now but not serving alcohol.
> I agree with you that it's a well run shop.


The minutes are just out for the Loco licensing review of 12th December
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g10401/Printed minutes Tuesday 12-Dec-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Committee.pdf?T=1
As Gramsci I think said this seems largely to do with immigration matters.
The Police and Community Safety clearly put in a lot of work cataloguing infractions.

The "landlord" a Mr Ghafar seems a slippery character. Reading the minutes the police and Community Safety seems to think he is the one responsible, whereas there seems to be almost a merry-go-round of staff who are or are not allowed to serve and who may or may not be designated people in charge.

The best quote is on page 8, where Mr Dadds, the solicitor representing Mr Ghafar is quoted thus: "he believed it was noteworthy that Mr Ghafar was also a landlord of premises operated by Tesco’s."

I wonder is Mr Ghafar the landlord of Tescos at the Warrior directly opposite? I wish the Land Regsitry would hurry up with the promised FREE searches!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The minutes are just out for the Loco licensing review of 12th December
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g10401/Printed minutes Tuesday 12-Dec-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Committee.pdf?T=1
> As Gramsci I think said this seems largely to do with immigration matters.
> The Police and Community Safety clearly put in a lot of work cataloguing infractions.
> ...



Yes immigration status is big issue in this from my reading of minutes. So why is the "Community" safety section of the Council so concerned about illegal immigrants? Are they a danger to white Anglo Saxons like me? Jesus all that Council officer time and police time on this. Haven't they got better things to do?

I don't give a shit about Loco staff immigration status.

In all the police and officer time spent on my community safety I notice no real serious matters. No evidence of selling to underage drinkers. Police/ Council could not link Loco to street drinkers.

So fall back is immigration. What an unpleasant an nasty affair this has been.

End result is no alcohol sold between midnight and eight in the morning. What a result for the forces of law and order and "community safety"


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The minutes are just out for the Loco licensing review of 12th December
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/g10401/Printed minutes Tuesday 12-Dec-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Committee.pdf?T=1
> As Gramsci I think said this seems largely to do with immigration matters.
> The Police and Community Safety clearly put in a lot of work cataloguing infractions.
> s!



From the ( long ) minutes.

The community safety officer of the Council stated that:



> Many of the reviews highlighted the same issues, especially the employment
> of individuals who did not have a right to work in Uk



So that's what the Council "community safety" section decided to do them on. In the absence of any other really serious issues around prevention of crime and public safety.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> So that's what the Council "community safety" section decided to do them on. In the absence of any other really serious issues around prevention of crime and public safety.


I suppose if the Community Safety people ever consulted local people, the case could be made that having shops open 24 hrs adds to street safety rather than everything being closed and dark. And that restricting the right of shops to supply a large part of their market is marginalising them.

But I don't recall the public being consulted about this.

It's a bit like the Fundamentalist Police response which say you can't have public toilets as they lead to Drug Dealing and Prostitution.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 8, 2018)

I read the minutes. It doesn't seem like the employment of people who shouldn't be working in the UK was the only issue. Looks like the whole thing was being run in a shambolic way with little regard for the rules. A landlord or premises licence holder who doesn't follow the law on one particular aspect is likely to act with disregard to other aspects of employment law as well, plus things like fire safety and so on. I don't see much reason to have any great sympathy for them. I reckon I definitely wouldn't have much sympathy if I was running another small shop locally and trying my best to stick to the law. There are costs to employing people properly, and generally doing things properly. Why should people who dodge those costs be allowed to get away with it? Whether or not you agree with the rules relating to immigrant workers is fairly much immaterial.

There are other places nearby where you can buy booze overnight.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2018)

If anyone fancies a bit of a wassail today: 
Brixton Winter Wassail at Loughborough Farm today, Sat 13th Jan, from 12.30pm


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I read the minutes. It doesn't seem like the employment of people who shouldn't be working in the UK was the only issue. Looks like the whole thing was being run in a shambolic way with little regard for the rules. A landlord or premises licence holder who doesn't follow the law on one particular aspect is likely to act with disregard to other aspects of employment law as well, plus things like fire safety and so on. I don't see much reason to have any great sympathy for them. I reckon I definitely wouldn't have much sympathy if I was running another small shop locally and trying my best to stick to the law. There are costs to employing people properly, and generally doing things properly. Why should people who dodge those costs be allowed to get away with it? Whether or not you agree with the rules relating to immigrant workers is fairly much immaterial.
> 
> There are other places nearby where you can buy booze overnight.



This is what the minutes say:




>  The review was submitted by the Police who visited the premises after an
> incident and found staff members at the premises who did not have the right
> to work in the UK.
> 
> ...



So immigration was the main issue. As I've posted before in some American cities police aren't allowed to question people on immigration status as a matter of course.

As this is London I've known people who are visa overstayers or "illegal" immigrants. If some employers didn't bend the rules they wouldn't get by here in London. That is the reality of the situation.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2018)

Grove Adventure Playground meeting Tuesday 16 January 2018 at 6.30pm


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 28, 2018)

Love it.  But wonder how that will work.  I'm imagining come summer times the whole of Loughborough estate there with their baskets.  Any fruit grown won't be there for long.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Love it.  But wonder how that will work.  I'm imagining come summer times the whole of Loughborough estate there with their baskets.  Any fruit grown won't be there for long.


That's what a fruit garden is for.

There are quite a few apple trees on streets around the area where the fruit just fall on the ground and go to waste. Although I have to say I don't know what variety and how edible they are.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2018)

About the newly landscaped front bit of Wyck gardens.. The low brick walls that have been built in curved shapes fronting Loughborough Road - they have been constructed with serrated ziggurat-type tops, so that although the walls are a perfect height for sitting a person couldn't sit on them without it being painful.
I hope this will be reconsidered (mentioned it to Anthea of LJAG the other day and she seemed to agree it was worth bringing up, as this is supposed to be a new public space).


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 28, 2018)

bimble said:


> About the newly landscaped front bit of Wyck gardens.. The low brick walls that have been built in curved shapes fronting Loughborough Road - they have been constructed with serrated ziggurat-type tops, so that although the walls are a perfect height for sitting a person couldn't sit on them without it being painful.
> I hope this will be reconsidered (mentioned it to Anthea of LJAG the other day and she seemed to agree it was worth bringing up, as this is supposed to be a new public space).


Exactly what I said yesterday.  Certainly wouldn't be comfortable.  Is the idea to try and stop the street drinkers sitting there I wonder.


----------



## bimble (Jan 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Exactly what I said yesterday.  Certainly wouldn't be comfortable.  Is the idea to try and stop the street drinkers sitting there I wonder.


That's exactly what I said to Anthea.  I can't think of any other reason they'd have designed the tops to be zigzaged. If they were flat it'd actually be nice i think, if it stays this way they're just unfriendly and of no use to anyone (imo).


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> That's what a fruit garden is for.
> 
> There are quite a few apple trees on streets around the area where the fruit just fall on the ground and go to waste. Although I have to say I don't know what variety and how edible they are.


I wouldn't eat fruit off a tree on a busy road.  As far as I'm aware fruit, esp soft fruit, absorb the nasties in the air.  I won't buy fruit off a stall that's on a busy road either.  So, hopefully it will get used : )


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I wouldn't eat fruit off a tree on a busy road.  As far as I'm aware fruit, esp soft fruit, absorb the nasties in the air.  I won't buy fruit off a stall that's on a busy road either.  So, hopefully it will get used : )



Some googling suggests to me there's not too much to worry about.



Roadside fruit and picking - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Some googling suggests to me there's not too much to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> Roadside fruit and picking - MoneySavingExpert.com Forums



Having spent the past 7 years pruning shrubs on busy roads and seeing the mess it makes on my clothes and skin, I think I'll pass.  MSE Forum did however give me good advice on my power suppliers.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 28, 2018)

Did anyone notice Loughborough Junction on the series Hard Sun last night?  Filmed in and outside the hairdressers in Loughborough Rd.  Interesting.  I remember they were filming there sometime last year.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Did anyone notice Loughborough Junction on the series Hard Sun last night?  Filmed in and outside the hairdressers in Loughborough Rd.  Interesting.  I remember they were filming there sometime last year.



I did.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Did anyone notice Loughborough Junction on the series Hard Sun last night?  Filmed in and outside the hairdressers in Loughborough Rd.  Interesting.  I remember they were filming there sometime last year.


I watch this on the tube and keep screaming out loud in shock at the violence.  It's pretty relentless at times.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Exactly what I said yesterday.  Certainly wouldn't be comfortable.  Is the idea to try and stop the street drinkers sitting there I wonder.



I was at the LJ Neighborhood Planning forum tonight and someone brought this up as they had seen this on Urban ( not me. A lot of people look at urban).

The answer was the idea is to stop drinkers and people lurking about the new entrance to Wyck gardens.

So you are correct and this was intentional part of the design.

I did object to this and the lack of seating.

All this money spent on improvements and no seating. What's the point? If people are going to be discouraged from "lurking" around a park what's the point of all these works? Surely a park is somewhere one should be able to sit in?

bimble


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I wouldn't eat fruit off a tree on a busy road.  As far as I'm aware fruit, esp soft fruit, absorb the nasties in the air.  I won't buy fruit off a stall that's on a busy road either.  So, hopefully it will get used : )



How do you know the fruit and veg you buy in shops has not been grown near roads? I don't. It doesn't say exactly where it's grown.

Also one of the posts in Teuchter link says imo correctly that a lot of fruit and veg is transported on roads in lorries. So is well exposed to road pollution.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 31, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Exactly what I said yesterday.  Certainly wouldn't be comfortable.  Is the idea to try and stop the street drinkers sitting there I wonder.



Another thing is that the consultation on the "public realm improvements" post the road closure debacle have been dominated by the car lobby in LJ who want LJ for cars first then people a poor second.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> All this money spent on improvements and no seating. What's the point? If people are going to be discouraged from "lurking" around a park what's the point of all these works? Surely a park is somewhere one should be able to sit in?



I agree. It's a bit pathetic to create a public space and then actively discourage people from spending time using it.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

Another thing that came up at the LJ Neighborhood Planning forum was Warrior studios ( who are in the arches opposite Tescos).

Network Rail are starting process of upping their rent. Still in early stages but concerning. So they are potentially under threat.

Someone from Warrior studios turned up to the meeting.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The answer was the idea is to stop drinkers and people lurking about the new entrance to Wyck gardens.
> 
> So you are correct and this was intentional part of the design.
> 
> ...



Disgusting.   There are only ever two or three street drinkers there.  And they never cause anyone any problems.
I used to like sitting on the wall that used to be there,   when the weather was nice.	
All park spaces have seating areas.  Bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> How do you know the fruit and veg you buy in shops has not been grown near roads? I don't. It doesn't say exactly where it's grown.
> 
> Also one of the posts in Teuchter link says imo correctly that a lot of fruit and veg is transported on roads in lorries. So is well exposed to road pollution.


I don't know where the fruit and veg that I buy is grown and I don't trust the food industry at all.
However choosing not to pick fruit grown on a busy road or not buying fruit that's been displayed outside are some of the only thing that are within my power to do.  So I do them.  Like choosing not to shop with Amazon, for example.  
I don't think a handful of one line sentences or opinions on a money saving forum proves a whole lot.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 1, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I don't know where the fruit and veg that I buy is grown and I don't trust the food industry at all.
> However choosing not to pick fruit grown on a busy road or not buying fruit that's been displayed outside are some of the only thing that are within my power to do.  So I do them.  Like choosing not to shop with Amazon, for example.
> I don't think a handful of one line sentences or opinions on a money saving forum proves a whole lot.



Still, there should be some lovely blossom in spring and hopefully a lot more birds and wildlife.


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I was at the LJ Neighborhood Planning forum tonight and someone brought this up as they had seen this on Urban ( not me. A lot of people look at urban).
> 
> The answer was the idea is to stop drinkers and people lurking about the new entrance to Wyck gardens.
> 
> ...



Did the meeting make it clear whose decision it was to design the public space with inbuilt people-repellants?

Is it too late to change it do you think?
They are still working on it and maybe a few extra bricks could level up the walls to make flat tops?
teuchter you know about bricks, is that feasible?


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone know what's going on with the Higgs Estate development?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 1, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Still, there should be some lovely blossom in spring and hopefully a lot more birds and wildlife.


And fruit to eat.
My point was that hopefully the fruit will get eaten whereas, say the apples down Milkwood Road don’t get eaten as it’s a busy rat run and falls onto dirty pavement.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2018)

bimble said:


> Did the meeting make it clear whose decision it was to design the public space with inbuilt people-repellants?
> 
> Is it too late to change it do you think?
> They are still working on it and maybe a few extra bricks could level up the walls to make flat tops?
> teuchter you know about bricks, is that feasible?


I'll have to have a look at it next time I go past.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 1, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I'll have to have a look at it next time I go past.


you do that


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2018)

By the way I had it in my head that part of the point of those low walls was so that people could sit on them. I went back through the thread, and here's an extract from a photo Gramsci posted of the information board about the project.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Feb 1, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the Higgs Estate development?



I've been wondering the same - just feels like it's being left to rot, which is a big shame.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> I've been wondering the same - just feels like it's being left to rot, which is a big shame.


Last I heard there was supposed to be a new planning application. But nothing so far.


----------



## bimble (Feb 1, 2018)

I don't even know anymore who is most likely to be 'in charge' of this public space development. 
Can anyone advise who I'd best send my cross email to about the planned seats that have now been turned into anti-seats?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> Anyone know what's going on with the Higgs Estate development?



That came up at the LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum.

Family Mosiac have been trying to persuade the church (Sureways) to relocate so they can do design that opens up that corner. The church are refusing any offer from Family to relocate in new build in the development. So it's back to the drawing board.

From what Anthea of LJAG was saying Family Mosiac idea of offering to relocate the church was a good one. 

I agree. Whatever the virtues of the church it's just a blank wall to me on the outside. Pretty ugly.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

bimble said:


> I don't even know anymore who is most likely to be 'in charge' of this public space development.
> Can anyone advise who I'd best send my cross email to about the planned seats that have now been turned into anti-seats?



It's complicated.

I go to the LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum meetings.

After the road closure debacle the Council set up a new "Steering Group" to decide on public realm improvements. These designs don't come under the LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum. One might ask why.

The Steering Group is dominated by the petrol heads who opposed the road closures. They see LJ as somewhere to pass through not somewhere to sit around in or enjoy. This is all "middle class". So seating isn't something they would support. I must add this is my personal impression of what's been happening.

LJAG rep at planning forum said the reason the walls are designed to discourage seating is because the parks department of Council dont want people hanging around parks or open spaces as they create litter. I kid you not. Parks department of Council want an easy life. Parks with no people.

The "steering group" on public realm "improvements" meet before the LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum. So there is a bit of overlap.

Your point on who to email. I m going to have to ask at next meeting.

The planning forum doesn't have much say. I was told that there would be no wider consultation as the Council had decided that the LJ Road Madness dominated steering group would have the final say.

As an example of LJ Road Madness attitude at the Planning Forum was when we discussed the possibility of big increase in population of LJ if developers schemes came on line. Ie pressure on transport etc.

All one of the opposers of the road closures was concerned about is that developers aren't allowed by Lambeth council planning department to build car parking spaces in new developments. As people needed cars. So planning guidelines for car free development should be removed. So all that stuff about finding different ways to reduce car use from LJ Road Madness was total bollox.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2018)

bimble said:


> I don't even know anymore who is most likely to be 'in charge' of this public space development.
> Can anyone advise who I'd best send my cross email to about the planned seats that have now been turned into anti-seats?



I will try to bring it up at next Planning Forum if posters want me to.

There is enough space to put seating in imo at a later date. I've had a look and that is how it seems to me.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I will try to bring it up at next Planning Forum if posters want me to.



I'd like you to.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The Steering Group is dominated by the petrol heads who opposed the road closures.



Does this "steering group" get re-formed each year or anything? Who decides who's in it?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Does this "steering group" get re-formed each year or anything? Who decides who's in it?



It's a one off group for the spending of the TFL funding for the public realm improvements. It came after the road closure failure. The Council decided to set up the group after that to relook at the public realm improvements. Council decided who was on it.

Before there had been some public consultation. The Council when it set up the steering group said that it would have last say on consultation. Time was pressing and the money needed to be spent. So no more public consultation.

Steering group included LJAG, LJ Road Madness, LEMB , Lambeth Cycling group and some of the car mechanic business in arches.

I wasn't against it to start with. LJAG still don't understand why they rub up sections of the community like Council tenants the wrong way.

But the way the Steering Group has worked imo opinion , which is provisional, is that the victors in the road closure have been trying to water down any public realm improvements that are for the public.

Hence a new entrance to the park that is pretty unfriendly now. I don't think that could have been the original intention.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 3, 2018)

*I grabbed a shot of the "bum unfriendly" wall as I went past.   But noticed a flat wall I never saw before.  Was it always meant to be like this?  Or have they changed it because of people complaining?

  *


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 3, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> *I grabbed a shot of the "bum unfriendly" wall as I went past.   But noticed a flat wall I never saw before.  Was it always meant to be like this?  Or have they changed it because of people complaining?
> 
> View attachment 126663 View attachment 126664 *



When I looked that wall on right hand side is low. It was meant to be like this. I reckon the designers think people won't sit on such low wall.

What is annoying is if one goes past the new entrance there are old flower beds outside the flats. With flat walls.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2018)

Today at the community planting


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 4, 2018)

Apart from the Farm the two groups involved in the planting are these:

Open Orchard Project


Urban Growth London - Creating thriving green communities in London


----------



## Beasley (Feb 5, 2018)

This morning I found the entrance to Wick Gardens reopened so took a chance at sitting at various points along the sloping walls. They were more comfortable than I expected.


----------



## Mation (Feb 7, 2018)

teuchter said:


> The P5 does pass the Akerman health centre at the moment but only northbound, is that right?
> 
> It seems there was a consultation to reroute it southbound to pass there too but did that never happen?
> 
> Bus service proposal: route P5					 - Transport for London					 - Citizen Space


I just noticed today that it's now going south via Akerman too. I don't know when it started but must either have been last week or this, and that page you linked to was updated last Monday.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mation said:


> I just noticed today that it's now going south via Akerman too. I don't know when it started but must either have been last week or this, and that page you linked to was updated last Monday.


Yippee! Looks like I could change back to my old surgery Iveagh House (now removed to the Akerman PFI £10 million building.

I find the service at Corner Surgery atrocious to put it mildly. Now I could travel to Iveagh PFI Surhery on a zimmer frame (via the P5), maybe time to change back?

If you can get appointments to actually see a doctor personally rather than have a 7 days delay on a phone consultation at a time the Corner surgery doctor chooses on a whim, that would be a plus. Also if the counter staff interpreted prescription requests within 48 hours literally instead of 5 days minimum that would also help.

I liked Iveagh Surgery's Dr Eastaway. He is the only doctor I've consulted who appreciated Private Eye and had an intense interest in the history of Ataxerxes - stimulated by playing the oboe in historically authentic performances of the Handel opera.

Doing a Google the Doctor is a positive polymath!
James Eastaway | Trinity Laban


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2018)

Beasley said:


> This morning I found the entrance to Wick Gardens reopened so took a chance at sitting at various points along the sloping walls. They were more comfortable than I expected.



I don't think they are that comfortable.

I also think seating should have been designed as part of the entrance. It's how it's been done at entrance to Barrier Block on CHL opposite the row of shops. Designed by Edible Bus Stop. I will post up a photo when I have time. It is possible to make an entrance a people friendly environment.

These public realm improvements are funded by TFL. The funding is meant to improve junctions for non car users. Pedestrian and cyclist. Meant to mean junctions are not so dominated by cars. Improve the environment for pedestrians. If the rest of the public realm improvements are like this one then that reason for improvements has been ditched.

This finished new entrance to Wyck gardens seems to me a waste of TFL money. One can of course sit on the walls. But bimble was right it does not look like one is welcome to. And this was design intention.

As the public realm improvements steering group was dominated by car lobby it's hardly surprising no one argued about this.


----------



## bimble (Feb 8, 2018)

I had a test-sit on the wall yesterday too, was not painful exactly but i was wearing my big coat. Its a real shame imo that they didn't just build them flat, I think it will be obvious to everyone what the intention is with the anti-loitering design and feel its kind of insulting to have constructed our new 'public space' in this way.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2018)

Did my own test and agree they aren't exactly comfortable or inviting to sit on.

There's not even any seating provided near the bus stop and that's pretty poor.

Gramsci you are quite right that TfL funding is supposed to improve public realm for pedestrians. I wonder if they have any process for checking that projects they fund satisfy their conditions. TfL have various design manuals for street furniture, landscaping, pavements, bus stops and so on. You'd think that TfL funded projects would be expected to go by the recommendations in those. I would think that it would be possible to go through those and find specific recommendations relating to things like seating provision. If you thought there was any mileage in doing that, perhaps to mention at one of the neighbourhood meetings, or to put to TfL then I could have a look. It's probably a bit of a lost cause though.

By the way I'm not all that convinced by the design of the walls in general. Unless there is some kind of reinforcement that's not visible, I reckon the little granite setts that have been used for the top surface are going to get bashed off quite easily. Especially the ones on corners/ends.

On a more positive note I think the overall layout is better than it was before and it's good to see that some trees have been planted too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 8, 2018)

teuchter said:


> There's not even any seating provided near the bus stop and that's pretty poor.


Yes I thought that was bad when I went through there this morning.  You can't really perch on that wall near the stop either.  The stop is a request.  So if you park yourself there,   the bus will sail past if your not lucky.
I must have just avoided being in your pic teuchter.   That chap was waiting at the bus stop when I went through.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2018)

On the bus stop. I do not know yet if that might be improved. Was told at last LJ Neighborhood Planning Forum that between this new entrance and the Farm a raised road surface will be made. Will have to ask if a bus shelter will be put in. I didn't think it of that before. It's well used stop. As posters have pointed out there is no where to sit or shelter when waiting for a bus.

The raised surface will replace the road narrowing bits. Idea of raised road surface making it same level as pavement is that this is calming measure. There is one in CHL in Brixton. Which works imo.

The road narrowing that is there now doesn't really work. And is regularly vandalised. Presumably by angry car drivers. I had to stop suddenly before it this evening as realised car behind me wasn't going to slow down. Car was trying to catch the lights at crossroads. People definitely speed on Loughborough road in evenings.

At the Planning Forum there was some one involved in doing road side speed checks in conjunction with police on hand in his road ( couple of afterwards agreed this isn't good. As irate car drivers will recognise one as a local). From what he said police arent enforcing the 20mph. This is policy of police. Warning letters only. If one is going over 30 then yes they are. A couple of us at meeting didn't quite understand this. It appears local police regards the 20 mph limit as "advisory". That's how they are treating it.

Good point about TFL standards. Will ask about that next planning forum. Whether TFL will look to see the money has been spent according to guidelines. Looking at it now lack of bus shelter does seem something to be questioned.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2018)

Another thing reported at the Planning Forum was that the public realm improvements have a budget problem. Not sure if it's been cut or that the proposed works are higher cost than originally thought. Was told that the public realm improvements steering group will need to agree what are the priorities. Doesn't sound good to me.


----------



## bimble (Feb 10, 2018)

Free T-shirt printing workshop today at Marcus Lipton youth center (Bring your own t shirt ). 
12.00 to 2pm


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2018)

bimble I helped out at the T shirt workshop. It was led by the Youth Worker who hopefully will be involved with the Grove APG. 

Its looking like the Council are going to finally agree to giving the building on the site back. So it can be used as part of the APG. Its taken perseverance of some locals to get it. 

There is funding to run the APG and the building is really necessary. 

There is a volunteers day next Saturday to do maintenance work on the APG.

Grove Adventure Playground - help needed for up-coming events


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 19, 2018)

Cambria Road Railway Bridge, where News Group (Sun, Times, Sunday Times), leave their unwanted newspapers.......


----------



## CH1 (Feb 19, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> Cambria Road Railway Bridge, where News Group (Sun, Times, Sunday Times), leave their unwanted newspapers.......View attachment 127837 View attachment 127838 View attachment 127839


Those are returns. Couldn't Lambeth Enforcement try levying a few £80 on the spot ticket to News International? Might at least get them to investigate why this dumping went on.


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 22, 2018)

Looks like Loco's shop unit is up for rental


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> Looks like Loco's shop unit is up for rental


Curious. I've a had a couple of chats with the guy who is apparently the owner of the building recently. He is sitting in behind the counter. Maybe Loco's franchise finished - the facia has been removed. The shop is still fully functioning.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 25, 2018)

This came through my door.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2018)

See this thread

Higgs Triangle Loughborough Junction redevelopment


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> See this thread
> 
> Higgs Triangle Loughborough Junction redevelopment


poor quality pic but saw this in edinburgh recently


----------



## Whirled Cinema (Feb 27, 2018)

Hiya, 

I was curious if people on this thread would be interested in a 10% discount for the standard annual membership at Whirled Cinema? 

It's 5 minutes from the station and a lovely cosy space. We screen indie and world films.


----------



## bimble (Feb 27, 2018)

The new people (family?) running the Nisa shop opposite co-op are lovely aren't they, they cheer me up with a little chitchat every time.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2018)

Couple of pictures from early this morning, the frozen wastes of LJ. Can't remember seeing snow like this in London since i was a kid.


----------



## Ian Clark (Mar 4, 2018)

Bimble, nice view of Ridgway Road especially now after the clear out of the abandoned cars in preparation of the incoming Controlled Parking Zone.

It's been so cold we haven't reopened the tap room yet as our space is effectively unheated but we'll be back when the weather warms up. Lucy, Spud and I will be around from time to time doing beer stuff so feel free to drop in.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone else suffering in the ongoing dark chocolate shortage in the co-op?


----------



## bimble (Mar 22, 2018)

Does anyone know what if anything is planned for the place that was Soapy Moos carwash? Been shut for it must be getting on two years now. I found a thing at companies house saying they've been struck off (summer 2016) and 'all property will belong to the crown'.  Its a big site and am curious.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2018)

bimble said:


> Does anyone know what if anything is planned for the place that was Soapy Moos carwash? Been shut for it must be getting on two years now. I found a thing at companies house saying they've been struck off (summer 2016) and 'all property will belong to the crown'.  Its a big site and am curious.



From what I have heard Network Rail got them out.

Network Rail are making moves on some of the arches in LJ. Belinda road behind Tescos is one.

Most of the arches are now under threat long term.

Some of the arches were let on "temporary" basis. Such as the one Clarkshaw use. "Meanwhile" space. I've heard all these will be up for renogiation soon.

Do the future isn't that good.

Another issue is the sell off on NR commercial rented stock. Osbourne insisted on this when Chancellor of Exchequer.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Anyone else suffering in the ongoing dark chocolate shortage in the co-op?



Not chocolate but empty shelves on Sunday. Twice in row.

I was at Coop shop in Cheapside last week. They had sign up saying empty shelves due to IT problems at depot. 

At LJ Coop was to!d that delivery hadn't arrived.

So looks like Coop have IT issues.

I've been using the Coop shop in Brixton road recently. More stock in that one for some reason.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2018)

I had bike disaster yesterday and took it to Harbour cycles. ( Across the road from Coop)They sorted it out straight away. And got me back on road. I've been using them a lot recently. Open on weekends now. Really helpful.

Your Local Community Bicycle Shop


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I had bike disaster yesterday and took it to Harbour cycles. ( Across the road from Coop)They sorted it out straight away. And got me back on road. I've been using them a lot recently. Open on weekends now. Really helpful.
> 
> Your Local Community Bicycle Shop



I second how helpful they are. The were able to solve something on my bike that Britxon Bikes couldn't/wouldn't.


----------



## bimble (Mar 23, 2018)

He’s a good bloke harbour cycles man, was interested in helping at the Playground, has experience as a youth worker as I recall.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll third that: Harbour built my son's bike from scratch and I always use them for servicing. Also, reasonably priced (unlike Evans).


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 4, 2018)

fourth: lovely place, nothing too much trouble


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2018)

Forgot to mention with all the election excitement, there seems to be some fitting-out going on at the former ticket office on the LJ station platform.

Not clear whether it's a much-needed sub-branch of Marsh & Parsons, or an even more needed sub-branch of Eat.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2018)

An actual waiting room would be nice.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2018)

I was at Clarkshaws brwery in Ridgeway road on the way home tonight.

I really like it. Had long chat with the really nice couple who run it.

The "tap room" is open now Friday to Sunday for take away bottles and beers on tap.

Tried the new Vegan Milk Stout. Its very very good. Only on tap at this time. At £4 its not to pricey.

I like it in Ridgeway. Only hope Network rail don't destroy it.


----------



## teuchter (May 8, 2018)

The bottom end of Hinton Rd is taped off on account of what looks like a nasty accident involving an HGV. At first it looked like it went into the bridge but the damage to the cab seems too low down for that. Just another consequence of idiot driving and unenforced speed limits perhaps.


----------



## bimble (May 9, 2018)

There are now 3 three shops within a few steps of each other at the junction that are all apparently 'carl specter estate agents' . (what used to be the dentists, the actually open estate agents next to that and also the newly refurbished shop next to Blessed). WTF is going on with that . Their website seems to suggest they have very few properties on the books and none anywhere near here.


----------



## goldengraham (May 9, 2018)

Looking forward to Carl Specter's patented 'Wall of Property'


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2018)

The signage also looks more 'vape shop' or 'occult nicknacks' than 'estate agent' to me.


----------



## bimble (May 9, 2018)

Carl Spector's website sayeth:
"Is considered a boutique, bespoke, personalized estate agency based in the sought-after location of Briston in the edge of 4 four different postcodes SW9-SW2-SE5-SE24.
Briston. Is that here? All a bit peculiar.


----------



## bimble (May 19, 2018)

Street party with 2 sound systems on the bit next to hero of Switzerland ! Just getting going .


----------



## bimble (May 20, 2018)

some photos from last night. It was really special atmosphere, totally joyful with children centre stage (and on the decks). A reminder of why public space is so important. Went on till 11 when a police van turned up and everything was dismantled without complaint. The photos don't do justice at all to the man with the jamaica bike and the two guys in orange and purple were fantastic, had a perfectly honed duet. The dj in white t shirt is 11 years old, might not have all the mixing skills yet but made up for it with bombastic attitude.


----------



## teuchter (May 20, 2018)

Id've gone down to that if i hadn't been away for the weekend.


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Id've gone down to that if i hadn't been away for the weekend.


But then we'd have met and there's no way you could live up to my imagined version of teuchter, so its a good thing you missed it. I picture you with a sort of walrus moustache and a penny farthing bicycle for some reason.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> I picture you with a sort of walrus moustache and a penny farthing bicycle for some reason.



But this is exactly how I had pictured you


----------



## Angellic (May 21, 2018)

bimble said:


> some photos from last night. It was really special atmosphere, totally joyful with children centre stage (and on the decks). A reminder of why public space is so important. Went on till 11 when a police van turned up and everything was dismantled without complaint. The photos don't do justice at all to the man with the jamaica bike and the two guys in orange and purple were fantastic, had a perfectly honed duet. The dj in white t shirt is 11 years old, might not have all the mixing skills yet but made up for it with bombastic attitude.View attachment 135915
> 
> View attachment 135917
> 
> ...




Was it for the Royal wedding?


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Was it for the Royal wedding?


I asked someone what it was about and she said it was that, yes. The only royal wedding thing i saw was one small girl holding a union jack flag with harry & meg's faces on it.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2018)

Pleasantly surprised by the new thameslink timetable which started today. I had thought that nothing much would change through loughborough junction. But it seems like it's been regularised to a train every 15 minutes throughout the whole day - instead of switching to every 30 minutes in the late evening like it used to. That's quite a significant improvement. I think the last train from town is slightly later now, arriving at 2330. Would be nice if they ran later than that but hey ho.
Also: it turns out that departure times from LJ - in both directions - happen to be at 00, 15, 30 and 45, consistently throughout the entire day with a couple of extras slotted in in the peaks. So nice and easy to remember.

Time will tell if the new timetable makes the service any more reliable.


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2018)

I somehow expected the change to mean bad news, fewer trains not more. This is great. Particularly happy about the easy to remember timings.


----------



## Crispy (May 21, 2018)

That is nice to see. Doesn't help the chronic overcrowding in the peaks though.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 21, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Pleasantly surprised by the new thameslink timetable which started today. I had thought that nothing much would change through loughborough junction. But it seems like it's been regularised to a train every 15 minutes throughout the whole day - instead of switching to every 30 minutes in the late evening like it used to. That's quite a significant improvement. I think the last train from town is slightly later now, arriving at 2330. Would be nice if they ran later than that but hey ho.
> Also: it turns out that departure times from LJ - in both directions - happen to be at 00, 15, 30 and 45, consistently throughout the entire day with a couple of extras slotted in in the peaks. So nice and easy to remember.
> 
> Time will tell if the new timetable makes the service any more reliable.



I haven't used it today, but I also like the regularity. However, there are now fewer trains going north (not just terminating at Blackfriars) in the key 7.45 to 8.30 commuting window.


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> I haven't used it today, but I also like the regularity. However, there are now fewer trains going north (not just terminating at Blackfriars) in the key 7.45 to 8.30 commuting window.


I was just checking about north-bound in the late afternoon. There used to be a massive service gap between about 4.50 pm and 5.40 pm. This seems to have been put right after 24 years! If they run to timetable there will now be trains every 15 minutes without a service gap at all.


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2018)

Previously going north in the morning peak you had:
0726
0734
0752
0800
0804
0818
0824
0835

Now it's
0719
0730
0745
0749
0800
0815
0819
0830

Doesn't seem hugely different to me.

The 19/49 ones only go to Blackfriars yes. But northbound it's a very easy change at blackfriars. Don't need to go down/up the stairs. And trains north from Blackfriars will become tube-like frequency so you'll not have to wait more than a few mins.

As I've said on here many times before... they should all stop at Blackfriars. Then we could have a reliable service. Unfortunately there was a successful campaign against this.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Previously going north in the morning peak you had:
> 0726
> 0734
> 0752
> ...



And that didn't work this morning. 7.45 cancelled and connecting trains at Blackfriars were delayed. I don't know which tube line you travel on, but I don't see this as a tube like frequency.


----------



## davidaheath (May 22, 2018)

Can we talk about midnight dog man?

Actually, it's more like 2am dog man, somewhere around Coldharbour Lane by the junction to Herne Hill Road and Flaxman. I don't know what it is because I'm like several houses down and I can only lean so far out the window before I knock over my succulents, but almost every night now I'll be woken up by a dog barking every five seconds. It'll stop for maybe a minute or so, but then start barking again. I can't see the dog or the accompanying human, but it sounds like they're just down by the main road, maybe outside Costcutter or Jerk Island or something.

That seems like pretty anti social behaviour, right? Also, I'm no dog doctor, but I'm pretty sure normal dogs don't bark all the time if they're happy and having a great time. We're talking maybe a solid half hour of barking each time. I don't know about the tail wagging status, I can't see that.

Or maybe this is all in my head and I'm about to go full Tyler Durden making soap and all printing out mad rules and shit at work.

Can anyone else hear this mess or are you all in the posh flats away from the main road now?


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> And that didn't work this morning. 7.45 cancelled and connecting trains at Blackfriars were delayed. I don't know which tube line you travel on, but I don't see this as a tube like frequency.


I can see that the 0749 from LJ got to Blackfriars at 0800. Then from there were trains northbound at:
0806, 0810, 0813, 0816, 0825, 0828, 0830, 0836

A lot of those were delayed trains but averaged out that's a train every 3 or 4 mins. Yes, there was a 9 minute gap between the 0816 and 0825 but overall that is a tube-like frequency and sometimes there are gaps on the tube too.

The current timetabled frequency through the central bit of Thameslink is 18 trains per hour - about one every 3 minutes. This will increase in phases over the next couple of years, so that at the end of next year there will be 24 trains per hour - one every 2.5 minutes.

Fact is though, Thameslink is going to be a bit of a mess over the coming weeks/months, mainly because of the driver shortages as explained in the article I posted above.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2018)

bimble said:


> I asked someone what it was about and she said it was that, yes. The only royal wedding thing i saw was one small girl holding a union jack flag with harry & meg's faces on it.


We had a similar thing by the Barrier Block. Great to see there's still some street culture left.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 22, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I can see that the 0749 from LJ got to Blackfriars at 0800. Then from there were trains northbound at:
> 0806, 0810, 0813, 0816, 0825, 0828, 0830, 0836
> 
> A lot of those were delayed trains but averaged out that's a train every 3 or 4 mins. Yes, there was a 9 minute gap between the 0816 and 0825 but overall that is a tube-like frequency and sometimes there are gaps on the tube too.
> ...



I know it's not always about me, but when I did catch trains going north from LJ, I didn't need to change, and now I do. I to my mind, that's a decrease in their service offering.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2018)

It's 1 train in 5, in the peaks only, that terminates at Blackfriars. For those that don't want to change trains there's a through train every 15 minutes through the entire day. On balance the new timetable offers a better service than the old one - in my opinion.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 2, 2018)

I've totally given up catching the train from Loughborough Junction.  
You should be able to rely on trains to get you were you need to be.  I have no confidence in them whatsoever.   Maybe I've just unlucky.  But I very rarely get there to find my train running on time.  Or even running at all.   
I catch 2 buses now to get to Wallington.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2018)

The whole of Thameslink is currently in total disarray at the moment because of a shortage of drivers. Hopefully after a few weeks things might settle down a little.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 2, 2018)

teuchter said:


> The whole of Thameslink is currently in total disarray at the moment because of a shortage of drivers. Hopefully after a few weeks things might settle down a little.


Oh this isn't recent.  I seem to have had this problem for months now.  Could just be unlucky I guess.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh this isn't recent.  I seem to have had this problem for months now.  Could just be unlucky I guess.


It's always a bit unreliable yes. But worse than normal just now.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2018)

Seems to me it's been bad since they started the London Bridge rebuild some years back. Before that I don't remember all these through trains from Brighton to Bedford going through the station. They seem to get priority - hang the loop!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Coming up; Loughborough Junction: 7 Bridges Guided Walk, Sat 16th June


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Seems to me it's been bad since they started the London Bridge rebuild some years back. Before that I don't remember all these through trains from Brighton to Bedford going through the station. They seem to get priority - hang the loop!


The through trains are there because they are diverted from their 'normal' route between Blackfriars and London Bridge, which as you say has been closed for some time as part of the rebuild. That's now open again, but the diverts are still being used because they haven't yet got enough drivers trained up fro all services to revert to the London Bridge route. But as I understand it, it'snot really these services that cause unreliability on the loop - it's the fact that the loop trains do a long journey all the way down from Bedford/Luton and back giving them plenty of opportunity to pick up delays - and then get turned around early, meaning the return journey from Blackfriars north can be back on schedule, but at the cost of missing out a bunch of stops on the loop, and us seeing our services cancelled.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2018)

Actually I had a totally unsuccessful return train trip to E & C yesterday early evening - would have had to wait from 6.10 till 6.45 pm for a train to Elephant and there was a similar service gap coming back at 8.30 pm
So I sympathise with xsunnysuex
I was going to a talk at SBU. Good job I'd left enough time to get buses instead.
Never seen it as bad LJ - EPH for cancellations - and as xsunnysuex said they don't seem to be showing the cancellations on the National Rail enquiry website right now.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 5, 2018)

It's a mess - but we don't have it as bad as some other places on the Thameslink network further out of london which apparently are seeing service gaps of several hours and few transport alternatives.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2018)

www.facebook.com/groups/LoughboroughRDSW9history

Saturday 16th June 2-3.30pm
At Lambeth Archives, Minet Library, 52 Knatchbull Road, SE5 9QY

Join us to find out more about our project exploring the history of the Loughborough Road. We'll be sharing some of the documents we've been looking to undercover the stories of people and businesses. We want to hear your memories of the area too.

We would love to hear from you.

leaftra@gmail.com

www.twitter.com/roadsw9

My note. This is Heritage Lottery funded. 

" we will be running training in spoken history interviewing skills or help with research."


----------



## teuchter (Jun 16, 2018)

I see from a flyer in the DIY shop that this is on today


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2018)

Warrior Studios in the arches opposite Tescos is open to public this weekend


----------



## discobastard (Jun 17, 2018)

The band that played on the bandstand in Myatt’s Field today at around 4.30 were great. They got all the young children up on the stage to sing on the last song. It was proper fun. Photo doesn’t do it justice but it was a great moment.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Three people have died after being struck by a train near Loughborough Junction in south London.

Emergency services were called shortly after 07:30 BST to reports of multiple bodies being found.

Three killed by train in south London


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

fuck. Three people killed at south London's Loughborough Junction train station


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

Christ! I’ve just seen that on the news. I wonder what would lead people to be on the track.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2018)

Smick said:


> Christ! I’ve just seen that on the news. I wonder what would lead people to be on the track.


unlikely to be a triple suicide...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

It's likely that they were not struck by a train but touched the live rail.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

It says they were hit by train, but hopefully that's wrong. helicopter directly above station, probably news gawping.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It's likely that they were not struck by a train but touched the live rail.



Could the electricity from the live rail jump from one person to another?

They might have been trying to nick cable. I hope it's not kids taking a shortcut.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> It says they were hit by train, but hopefully that's wrong. helicopter directly above station, probably news gawping.


RT have got a video on twitter of the bodies in body bags and trains going past. I feel a bit ghoulish for trying to find out more, but that is a whole other level!


----------



## Mr Smin (Jun 18, 2018)

Smick said:


> Could the electricity from the live rail jump from one person to another?
> 
> They might have been trying to nick cable. I hope it's not kids taking a shortcut.



Electricity takes the path of least resistance. I think they'd have to be very close or even holding hands.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

Smick said:


> RT have got a video on twitter of the bodies in body bags and trains going past. I feel a bit ghoulish for trying to find out more, but that is a whole other level!


I see it's not the line through Loughborough Junction station but the main line that crosses at high level, running between Denmark Hill and Brixton.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I see it's not the line through Loughborough Junction station but the main line that crosses at high level, running between Denmark Hill and Brixton.


Yeah, beside those blocks of flats on Loughborough Road.

I don't think it's London Overground nor the train from Tulse Hill to Blackfriars. I am not sure which line it is.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 18, 2018)

.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

Guardian story has a still from sky news’s helicopter footage of the body bags.  just horrible.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

Smick said:


> Yeah, beside those blocks of flats on Loughborough Road.
> 
> I don't think it's London Overground nor the train from Tulse Hill to Blackfriars. I am not sure which line it is.


It's the Overground line. There are 4 tracks there; it looks like it happened on the northernmost pair of tracks which are not the ones the Overground trains actually run along but they are right beside.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

News helicopter still circling around. Haven't they got what they want? There's no more useful information to be gained. It's ghoulish. Go away.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 18, 2018)

Both the BBC and the Guardian say all three were hit by a train rather than electrocuted although they may have been electrocuted before the train hit them. Looks like a raised section of track so unlikely to be people taking a shortcut.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

Casual Observer said:


> Looks like a raised section of track so unlikely to be people taking a shortcut.



I actually saw people walking along there once. Luckily a train stopped and the driver told them to get on board before anything nasty happened. That was in broad daylight. However it's clear from where graffiti is that people must go up on the tracks sometimes, presumably at night.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 18, 2018)

From the Guardian picture taken from Sky it is the section of track between Coldharbour Lane and Belinda Road where the Tesco Express is. It is exposed and over looked all along that section - no business being up there. Got to assume that they must have been electrocuted before being hit by a train, one gets caught on the live rail then the others try to pull him off - all gone.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

TV crews are lined up outside LJ station like numpties. No point asking anyone using LJ station whether they saw anything, it's a different track. They should be at Denmark Hill asking their pointless questions there instead.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

...and various folk prowling around in Wyck Gardens with telephoto lenses.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

I’ve fled for a few hours feels like a gruesome feeding frenzy at the end of the road and overhead.


----------



## bolgerp (Jun 18, 2018)

BBC now saying spray cans found by the bodies.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 18, 2018)

Metro has that now and according to the Grauniad

_BTP said it was carring out a “number of inquiries” to establish how they came to be on the tracks, amid speculation that the three were hit by a freight train overnight.
The victims are believed to be three men, who were possibly on the railway tracks to spray graffiti. According to people working in rail, the accident is thought to have occurred at about 5am, before passenger services were running in the area. They believe the victims may have been caught by the slipstream of a passing empty train on its way to a depot.
Police were alerted to the fatalities after a driver saw bodies on the tracks while operating an early morning service. Trains in depots were being examined to identify the train that was involved in the incident._


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2018)

this is what I have heard - terribly terribly sad


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

bolgerp said:


> BBC now saying spray cans found by the bodies.


That is so fucking sad. Three people dead over some artwork that most people won't even notice. And I feel sorry for the drivers and those people who have to clear up these scenes. It must be unbelievably distressing,


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

editor said:


> That is so fucking sad. Three people dead over some artwork that most people won't even notice. And I feel sorry for the drivers and those people who have to clear up these scenes. It must be unbelievably distressing,


Fortunately for the driver, he seems to have done it without realising if they have to check them out at the depot to see if there is any sign of the collision. I’ve often read of drivers who realise this is going to happen but can’t stop their train on time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2018)

without being mawkish, families in the area may be having to deal with their son/ partner not returning home for work after a night out and seeing this on the news. awful to have to take on board


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just to interject, as teuchter says the bodies on the film clip are being removed from the SouthEastern Trains lines rather the Overground ones.

I reckon ricbake has given a horrifyingly plausible explanation, but in any case if there is forensic material to be recovered from trains there are also frequent freight services along there, so if nothing were found on a SouthEastern train they could be seeking evidence from a train by now in the north of England.

I find this particularly shocking as it must have happened only a few feet from where I live - and presumably people in the upper floor flats of the mansion blocks in Coldharbour Lane a few doors down can see all this.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 18, 2018)

There is a reporter from ITN who has been tweeting from your neighbours scaffolding...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 18, 2018)

Really sad.   

Look at this idiot.


----------



## pk (Jun 18, 2018)

Can confirm - all 3 were graffiti artists - two have been IDed but they don’t yet know the third guy.
Friends of a good friend of mine who is obviously beside himself distraught. They were only young, 20’ish. Can’t go into any more details.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Really sad.
> 
> Look at this idiot.
> 
> View attachment 138415


Is that not an attempt at humour?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 18, 2018)

Smick said:


> Is that not an attempt at humour?


No idea.  But not funny if it is.


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> No idea.  But not funny if it is.


Certainly not the circumstances to make a joke. I looked up the twitter account and he appears to be someone pretending to be an old Mail reading former Army Captain brexiteer type. 

Involving Katie Hopkins and Piers Morgan points to it being a wind up to me.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 18, 2018)

pk said:


> Can confirm - all 3 were graffiti artists - two have been IDed but they don’t yet know the third guy.
> Friends of a good friend of mine who is obviously beside himself distraught. They were only young, 20’ish. Can’t go into any more details.



That's very sad. I'm sure you'll offer all the support, love and care that you can for your friend.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm so sorry. I don't get why it is deemed ok or a good idea to show footage of the bodies. Guardian now has the film up. When did that become normal / ok. Awful.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> I'm so sorry. I don't get why it is deemed ok or a good idea to show footage of the bodies. Guardian now has the film up. When did that become normal / ok. Awful.




There's nothing to be gained from watching it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 18, 2018)

Might influence others to think twice before tagging on train tracks? A bit of a shock tactic like when they repeatedly showed the body of the migrant toddler on the beach.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2018)

You don't seriously think that the people at sky who sent the helicopter were motivated by hoping to save other lives in the future do you? But having a look at press complaints rules it seems that might be what they'd say, that its in the public interest for 'public health or safety' reasons so overrules anyones right to privacy.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 18, 2018)

No, I imagine they did it because we're all, by and large, fascinated by death. I was trying to see the positives.


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2018)

bimble said:


> You don't seriously think that the people at sky who sent the helicopter were motivated by hoping to save other lives in the future do you? But having a look at press complaints rules it seems that might be what they'd say, that its in the public interest for 'public health or safety' reasons so overrules anyones right to privacy.



They'd no doubt argue that, but its hard to see how that argument to public safety would ever pass muster.  For a start they almost certainly sold the footage to other news organizations.

RIP to the three dead men


----------



## Smick (Jun 18, 2018)

Apparently one of them was only 19. Just a kid. Utterly pointless. I like the graffiti on and around the railway, but it has come at a high price.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

The Transport Police put this out earlier:
18 Jun 2018 18:57
*UPDATE : Three men died at Loughborough Junction - London*
Officers are continuing to investigate the deaths of three men at Loughborough Junction this morning.
The three men have not yet been formally identified, but we now believe them to have been aged 19, 23 and 23. They were all from the London area.
Their families have been informed and are now being supported by specially trained officers.
Efforts are still under way to establish the circumstances of how the men came to be on the tracks this morning.
Anyone with information is asked to contact BTP by calling 0800 40 50 40 or texting 61016 with reference 93 of 18 June.


----------



## pk (Jun 19, 2018)

They were just kids, and hardly committing high crime. They were artists, unconventional and the same kind of lovable rogues and misfits that you find at all the good parties. Very sad. RIP.


----------



## bimble (Jun 19, 2018)

pk if that’s a photo of them are you sure it’s ok by all for you to be sharing it here? I don’t know how these things work.
Just .


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 19, 2018)

this tory scummer has now locked down his twatter account

eta- he has plenty of previous on a range of subjects


----------



## Angellic (Jun 19, 2018)

bimble said:


> pk if that’s a photo of them are you sure it’s ok by all for you to be sharing it here? I don’t know how these things work.
> Just .




I think it's okay and a lovely description of the 3 young men by someone who knew or was connected to them.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 19, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> this tory scummer has now locked down his twatter account
> 
> eta- he has plenty of previous on a range of subjects



Sadly so are some higher profile Brixton ones.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

I see Camberwell Forum are asking people to reTweet their petition to re-open Camberwell Station

Very interested to get an assessment from teuchter on this. Looks to me if they reopened Camberwell it would be an intermediate station between Elephant and Castle and Denmark Hill, generally speaking.

Not much use to most of us though. Surely the best option for everyone would be to re-introduce the Denmark Hill line platforms at Loughborough Junction.

Considering LJ was considered a major interchange in 1870, things have got to a pretty pass now. There seems to be de facto permanent staffing because the ticket barriers are inadequate and the steps too dangerous. LJ surely would be a candidate for a proper rebuild.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 19, 2018)

Selfishly, I'd sort of like it to stay closed because it means we speed from LJ to Elephant without interruption.

But it is quite a big gap without a station and I can see a good argument for re-opening it. As I understand it, it wouldn't be too challenging technically.

As I think has been discussed here before, the problems with opening the old platforms at LJ are (a) the curve is too steep for modern standards and (b) to extend the platforms to be long enough for modern trains would involve extending them out over the road bridge.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

teuchter said:


> As I think has been discussed here before, the problems with opening the old platforms at LJ are (a) the curve is too steep for modern standards and (b) to extend the platforms to be long enough for modern trains would involve extending them out over the road bridge.


I was thinking of this when I changed onto the DLR from the Central Iine on Sunday.
The gap between the doors and the platform at Bank (Central Line) is huge - enough to get an undertaker and the coffin down, never mind twisting your ankle. I look forward to the post-Brexit re-opening of the Denmark Hill bound platforms at LJ - extended onto the bridge, since Elf and Safety presumably comes under a Brussels Quango! (Just kidding)


----------



## Smick (Jun 19, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Selfishly, I'd sort of like it to stay closed because it means we speed from LJ to Elephant without interruption.
> 
> But it is quite a big gap without a station and I can see a good argument for re-opening it. As I understand it, it wouldn't be too challenging technically.
> 
> As I think has been discussed here before, the problems with opening the old platforms at LJ are (a) the curve is too steep for modern standards and (b) to extend the platforms to be long enough for modern trains would involve extending them out over the road bridge.



The Thameslink journey between Elephant and Castle is very quick. Time machine like. The trains seem to get well above the speed at any other point on my journey between Tulse Hill and City Thameslink.


----------



## bimble (Jun 20, 2018)

Shrine now by the station. Lots of flowers candles and sprayed RIPs. And police for some reason.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2018)

Piece in the BBC about the graffiti artists who died:









> Trip, Kbag and Lover - real names Alberto Carrasco, 19, and 23-year-olds Jack Gilbert and Harrison Scott-Hood - had planned to spray their tags and go home.
> 
> Mr Carrasco had contacted his parents Isabel and Carlos at 22:00 BST on Sunday to say he would be back in time for dinner.
> 
> ...













I'm not so bothered about walls, buy I wish graf artists wouldn't draw on the side of trains and completely cover up windows.



Railway graffiti: Props, respect and death


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2018)

The trouble with reopening Camberwell is that the trains are already arse-to-crotch full at LJ. To get more trains on that line, they'd have to terminate lots of them at Blackfriars. Residents on the line have strongly campaigned to retain fewer through services rather than more frequent terminators, so here we are.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Crispy said:


> The trouble with reopening Camberwell is that the trains are already arse-to-crotch full at LJ. To get more trains on that line, they'd have to terminate lots of them at Blackfriars. Residents on the line have strongly campaigned to retain fewer through services rather than more frequent terminators, so here we are.


Are you sure about that capacity issue? I was chatting to a station person at Blackfriars only yesterday and they said that London Bridge is reopened, so nearly all the Brighton "services" will go via London Bridge and Norwood Junction now.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Are you sure about that capacity issue? I was chatting to a station person at Blackfriars only yesterday and they that London Bridge is reopened, so nearly all the Brighton "services" will go via London Bridge and Norwood Junction now.


It's the junction at Blackfriars that limits capacity. Anything coming out of the tunnel Southbound to Elephant has to cross over the London Bridge tracks "on the flat". Anything coming North from LB has to wait at red while it does so. This clash is what limits the number of through services that can run via Elephant.


----------



## nemoanonemo (Jun 20, 2018)

As a Loughborough Junction local I am selfishly glad that the through service has been maintained, particularly now that Farringdon will be such an important hub when crossrail opens. I am in no way a railway expert, but I don't understand why there is an all or nothing attitude to terminating at Blackfriars. If there is capacity on the line between Loughborough Junction/Denmark Hill up to Blackfriars, why can't the existing through service be maintained but additional Blackfriars terminating traffic be added to increase capacity to alleviate rush hour overcrowding and support a new station?


----------



## grosun (Jun 20, 2018)

Crispy said:


> The trouble with reopening Camberwell is that the trains are already arse-to-crotch full at LJ. To get more trains on that line, they'd have to terminate lots of them at Blackfriars. Residents on the line have strongly campaigned to retain fewer through services rather than more frequent terminators, so here we are.


What I never understood was why they didn't retain the existing through trains & add some which terminated at Blackfriars. 

As far as I recall, at the time the plan was to terminate all trains at BF, which was (rightly imo) resisted, as then onward travel would have been subject to the London Bridge line working well. 

Given how packed Thameslink trains are on that line, & the amount of new blocks of flats going up, it now seems sensible to consider adding some Blackfriars-terminating trains, but I've no idea whether that idea is even on the radar.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2018)

Good questions. Um. teuchter?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 20, 2018)

There *are* some that terminate at Blackfriars, in between the regular 15-minute interval through trains, during each rush hour. Some that come via denmark hill do the same I think.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes, in fact I got a DH-bound train from the bay platforms at Blackfriars today. Never a loop train though. Are they new?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Yes, in fact I got a DH-bound train from the bay platforms at Blackfriars today. Never a loop train though. Are they new?


Actually I'm not sure if they were in the old timetable. They aren't true 'loop' trains though, they come from Beckenham and join the route at Herne Hill.

What scope there is for increasing the frequency of trains around the whole loop I'm not sure... I believe there is 'spare' capacity on the lines between Blackfriars and LJ, but once you start going around the loop it gets rather complicated with all the junctions and other services that the timetable has to be interlaced with.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2018)

I took some photos of the memorial to the three tragically killed on the railway line.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2018)

A    few more.


----------



## davidaheath (Jun 25, 2018)

What's the deal with the permanent police presence?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

davidaheath said:


> What's the deal with the permanent police presence?


To try and stop the entire station getting covered in tags I guess.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

davidaheath said:


> What's the deal with the permanent police presence?



Its a pathetic attempt to be seen to do something. I don't know why. No one as far as I know us blaming rail company or Network rail. I'm not. It's tragic accident imo.

Earlier there was police van and the pimped up SUV of the security firm the rail company use.

Network Rail – Land Sheriffs Ltd

I saw them sitting in there pimped up SUV for several days. I wondered what they were. It's just a security company whose brand image is testosterone fueled machismo. Dropping in word "sheriff" as though they are out of some western.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

This tribute to Trip , one of the graffiti artists tragically killed, on road behind Tescos.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

I actually find it moving that so many came to pay tribute to Trip and his fellow taggers. A decent "underground" community imo who care about each other.

I like street art. Never been a fan of tagging. Changed my mind somewhat now.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> This tribute to Trip , one of the graffiti artists tragically killed, on road behind Tescos.View attachment 139014 View attachment 139015


It's all three names


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not quite sure what to think of it because the fact is it's really dangerous to be on railway lines and glamourising the whole thing just means it'll be sooner that the next people get killed, and people who aren't supposed to be there being on the tracks has negative effects for railway staff just trying to do their jobs; not just the drivers unfortunate enough to hit someone but all the near misses as well, and from what I read elsewhere it's not unknown for them to find themselves in confrontations too. That doesn't mean it's not a tragedy or that they deserved what happened or anything like that, but just because there's a 'decent community' who care about each other doesn't mean that what they choose to do is fine and without consequence for others. And, on a lower level of 'consequence', cleaning graffiti off trains wastes a load of time and resource and costs a lot of money.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> I'm not quite sure what to think of it because the fact is it's really dangerous to be on railway lines and glamourising the whole thing just means it'll be sooner that the next people get killed, and people who aren't supposed to be there being on the tracks has negative effects for railway staff just trying to do their jobs; not just the drivers unfortunate enough to hit someone but all the near misses as well, and from what I read elsewhere it's not unknown for them to find themselves in confrontations too. That doesn't mean it's not a tragedy or that they deserved what happened or anything like that, but just because there's a 'decent community' who care about each other doesn't mean that what they choose to do is fine and without consequence for others. And, on a lower level of 'consequence', cleaning graffiti off trains wastes a load of time and resource and costs a lot of money.



Are you saying Im "glamourising" it? That posting up these photos is encouraging others to be on the railway lines?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> . And, on a lower level of 'consequence', cleaning graffiti off trains wastes a load of time and resource and costs a lot of money.



I'm up in Kings Cross every now and then and see the goods trains with graffiti. They look better for it imo.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Are you saying Im "glamourising" it? That posting up these photos is encouraging others to be on the railway lines?


To some extent, posting the photos glamourises it. At the same time, three people have lost their lives and people should be allowed to mark that and remember them.

That's why it's difficult to know what to think about the whole thing.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I'm up in Kings Cross every now and then and see the goods trains with graffiti. They look better for it imo.


Here's a brand new passenger train that was supposed to be taking people to work the next morning - I wonder if they'd consider it an improvement not being able to see out of the window. I think it takes a team of several people a day or two to clean it all up and get the train back into service.

 

On goods trains it has less of an impact although it can still cover up safety and other markings that are there for a reason. Plus it inevitably means people being in goods yards where trains can move at any moment and people can end up being badly injured or worse.

I'd prefer they targeted the expensive cars parked up around Mayfair, wouldn't you?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

I wonder what to think of it.

Im not keen on tagging. But these tragic deaths have put in public view this subculture.

Actually the one behind Tesco's us more like street art to me. I think there is crossover.

I think one of the things about tagging is the danger/ breaking the law side to it.

Street art isn't really like that. Street artists get into trouble with the law but just want to be left alone to put art in public spaces.

Take "chewing gum man" who I've met. A council tried to prosecute him for doing miniature street art on chewing gum. They failed. He's still doing it. Though I haven't seen him recently.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Here's a brand new passenger train that was supposed to be taking people to work the next morning - I wonder if they'd consider it an improvement not being able to see out of the window. I think it takes a team of several people a day or two to clean it all up and get the train back into service.
> 
> View attachment 139019
> 
> ...



I must say my first reaction is that Im rather impressed.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Here's a brand new passenger train that was supposed to be taking people to work the next morning - I wonder if they'd consider it an improvement not being able to see out of the window. I think it takes a team of several people a day or two to clean it all up and get the train back into service.
> 
> View attachment 139019
> 
> ...



Btw where is this photo from?

I see a lot of trains. I don't see that much graffiti normally.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

Also from what I can see Trip and co were not tagging trains.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

When I lived in the Mansions I used to occasionally hear the graffiti artists at night. They weren't targeting trains so much as walls.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Btw where is this photo from?



It's from a recent incident at west worthing.

Police investigate graffiti damage to £17m train in Worthing



Gramsci said:


> I see a lot of trains. I don't see that much graffiti normally.



That's because they are generally taken out of service immediately it's discovered. Because otherwise the taggers get what they want - their work paraded around the country.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Also from what I can see Trip and co were not tagging trains.


I think I saw in one of the papers one of kbags tags across a passenger trains windows...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It's all three names



Lover Trip and Kbag. Yes ur right. Didn't see that.

Interesting article here.

Vandalism or art? Graffiti artists' deaths reignite debate

The one behind Tesco's is imo very good piece of work.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

ricbake said:


> I think I saw in one of the papers one of kbags tags across a passenger trains windows...


So did I but it wasn't a UK train, and I'm not sure if it was by him or in memorium.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The one behind Tesco's is imo very good piece of work.



Pretty formulaic like a lot of this stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

Tagging as opposed to street art started out on New York subways. A way for alienated youth and those in dead end jobs to get noteriety.

It wasn't connected to art market or done for monetary gain. Partly done at night as people were working in the day. 

It wasn't even meant to be that artistic.

Though as one sees above in photos it's become more like high quality graphic design.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

I think Instagram etc has changed the game a bit recently.

Social media is fuelling a surge in rail graffiti


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Pretty formulaic like a lot of this stuff.



The one behind Tesco's is cut above the average. I don't know who did it. Look at how colours and design fit in with background.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> A way for alienated youth and those in dead end jobs to get noteriety.



My impression (which has changed a bit in the past few days as a result of what happened in LJ and what I've been reading up on as a result) is that a lot of this scene - in the UK at the moment - is not really 'alienated youth' but kids from relatively affluent backgrounds. And that's also my (slightly surprised) observation of the kids showing up to leave flowers and so on - I passed several groups wandering around last week.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The one behind Tesco's is cut above the average. I don't know who did it. Look at how colours and design fit in with background.


It does look in place, but they are just a graphic, formulaic is about right. Also this One looks unfinished, the shading on Trip is unfinished.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

ricbake said:


> It does look in place, but they are just a graphic, formulaic is about right. Also this One looks unfinished, the shading on Trip is unfinished.



Well I like graphics. Reminded me my brother said there is exhibition of graphics at Somerset House.

I thought the shading being left off Trip was intentional. Meant to look that way. Fits in with the schema.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> My impression (which has changed a bit in the past few days as a result of what happened in LJ and what I've been reading up on as a result) is that a lot of this scene - in the UK at the moment - is not really 'alienated youth' but kids from relatively affluent backgrounds. And that's also my (slightly surprised) observation of the kids showing up to leave flowers and so on - I passed several groups wandering around last week.



I was talking about New York.

 As a lot of street art and graffiti is underground I wouldn't make assumptions on class background. 

Kind of surprised you say this. Is this not making assumptions about a group of people? Something you've criticused me for.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Kind of surprised you say this. Is this not making assumptions about a group of people? Something you've criticused me for.



It is I guess. Feel free to criticise as you see appropriate.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 27, 2018)

The parents of one of the young men appeal to others... Graffiti artist's grieving parents warn others 'not to risk their lives'


----------



## Ian Clark (Jun 28, 2018)

teuchter said:


> To try and stop the entire station getting covered in tags I guess.



I had a long chat with a pair of them on Sunday whilst pulling in our A-boards. They said to me that it was partly to deter damage to the station and mostly to stop anyone else getting up on to the tracks to either fulfill the challenge of tagging whatever was intended or more horribly to stop sympathetic suicide at the same spot.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2018)

Thameslink update... as of the 15th July they are introducing an 'emergency' timetable. In common with the rest of the network this means that we will revert to a service that is worse than before the May timetable change. Looks like we will be down to 3 trains per hour instead of 4, with some peak services removed too.

https://www.thameslinkrailway.com/-...-timetables-july-2018/gtr1_dl_gtr-b.pdf?la=en


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 11, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Thameslink update... as of the 15th July they are introducing an 'emergency' timetable. In common with the rest of the network this means that we will revert to a service that is worse than before the May timetable change. Looks like we will be down to 3 trains per hour instead of 4, with some peak services removed too.
> 
> https://www.thameslinkrailway.com/-...-timetables-july-2018/gtr1_dl_gtr-b.pdf?la=en



Welcome back. Hope your telling off wasn't too horrible. 

I'm not sure that it is worse and I'm not sure LJ isn't down to 3 trains per hour. This timetable doesn't show the Southern trains running through Beckenham Junction. I'm presuming that these are still running?


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2018)

I don't think so. If you ask nationalrail.co.uk for LGJ-ZFD on Monday morning, there's an 0745, 0800, *no 0815*, 0830, 0845, *no 0915*, 0930, 0945, 1000, 1015, *no 1030*. If you're only going as far as Blackfriars, there's Southeastern 0819, 0849, 0919 to fill the gaps.

That 0830 train is going to be absolute mayhem.


----------



## grosun (Jul 11, 2018)

Honestly, how badly do you have to screw up in order to get a franchise taken off you? Wish they'd let TFL give it the overground treatment.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 11, 2018)

Crispy said:


> I don't think so. If you ask nationalrail.co.uk for LGJ-ZFD on Monday morning, there's an 0745, 0800, *no 0815*, 0830, 0845, *no 0915*, 0930, 0945, 1000, 1015, *no 1030*. If you're only going as far as Blackfriars, there's Southeastern 0819, 0849, 0919 to fill the gaps.
> 
> That 0830 train is going to be absolute mayhem.



Yes, you're right. I was thinking about the route to Blackfriars. The fillers work, but you need to swap at BF, if you want a through train


----------



## Crispy (Jul 11, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> Yes, you're right. I was thinking about the route to Blackfriars. The fillers work, but you need to swap at BF, if you want a through train


They're all Platform 4 stoppers too, so you have to go the long way round.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2018)

grosun said:


> Honestly, how badly do you have to screw up in order to get a franchise taken off you? Wish they'd let TFL give it the overground treatment.


The situation is currently such that it's impossible to fix it quickly. Whoever took control of the franchise.

NB that if TfL took over, they wouldn't be stepping into Govia's shoes but the DfT's shoes as franchise specifier rather than operator.


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 12, 2018)

teuchter said:


> The situation is currently such that it's impossible to fix it quickly. Whoever took control of the franchise.
> 
> NB that if TfL took over, they wouldn't be stepping into Govia's shoes but the DfT's shoes as franchise specifier rather than operator.



Yep - Arriva currently operates the London Overground franchise if that's what you're thinking of


----------



## grosun (Jul 12, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> Yep - Arriva currently operates the London Overground franchise if that's what you're thinking of


Ah interesting.. didn't realise that!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 28, 2018)

Just read on facebook LJAG page that Cllr Matt Parr has died.	That's a shame.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just read on facebook LJAG page that Cllr Matt Parr has died.	That's a shame.





I did know him. He was a loyal longstanding Lambeth Labour party member. I thought he was hardworking Cllr.

To say he was great supporter of Grove adventure playground is going to far. He followed the Lambeth party line on Grove adventure playground.


----------



## bimble (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear this. Dealing with the inertia of the council has been frustrating and he was the face of that beaurocracy for me these last couple pf years but he always seemed to mean well and to wish that he could do more than he could. Also leaves behind young children i think.
What happens in this situation, does the person with the next most votes take over ?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 29, 2018)

bimble said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Dealing with the inertia of the council has been frustrating and he was the face of that beaurocracy for me these last couple pf years but he always seemed to mean well and to wish that he could do more than he could. Also leaves behind young children i think.
> What happens in this situation, does the person with the next most votes take over ?



Sad to hear this  He was a nice man and did mean well and was helpful to me personally when I lived in the ward.

In instances like this there’s usually a by election called.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

bimble said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Dealing with the inertia of the council has been frustrating and he was the face of that beaurocracy for me these last couple pf years but he always seemed to mean well and to wish that he could do more than he could. Also leaves behind young children i think.
> What happens in this situation, does the person with the next most votes take over ?



As colacubes says an election for that one Cllr.

Which is going to be interesting. 

The issue I'm not clear on is how Labour party decide who runs. Unfortunately liable to be another party loyalist.

Also will Greens campaign again? They were very active last time around.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

bimble said:


> I'm sorry to hear this. Dealing with the inertia of the council has been frustrating and he was the face of that beaurocracy for me these last couple pf years but he always seemed to mean well and to wish that he could do more than he could. Also leaves behind young children i think.
> What happens in this situation, does the person with the next most votes take over ?



Yes well. Personally Matt was nice bloke. I remember bumping into him in the Phoenix years ago. Kept off local politics and discussed Marx. 

I would like to see at least one Ward Cllr who will stand up to the bureaucracy ( senior officers plus she who must be obeyed Lib Peck) . That is doubtful. I reckon new Cllrs get shown picture of Rachel. With written underneath this is what will happen to you if you question us.


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 30, 2018)

The Nisa on Coldharbour Lane (opp Co-op) is closing in a couple of weeks, according to the guys in the shop. Nisa shop owners voted to merge with Co-op recently (Nisa also being a cooperative) and they are now stocking Co-op merchandise. Sad news though, as it has been a great independent local shop for years. Not sure if this means the premises will be taken over by Co-op but it is a bigger and more prominent site, so wouldn't be a surprise I guess...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2018)

Things seem to have deteriorated in the Nisa recently...not as much of a range of stuff as before, and the vegetable bit often seems to be empty. And the floor tiles are falling apart.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> The Nisa on Coldharbour Lane (opp Co-op) is closing in a couple of weeks, according to the guys in the shop. Nisa shop owners voted to merge with Co-op recently (Nisa also being a cooperative) and they are now stocking Co-op merchandise. Sad news though, as it has been a great independent local shop for years. Not sure if this means the premises will be taken over by Co-op but it is a bigger and more prominent site, so wouldn't be a surprise I guess...


Place like that would make a nice gallery....


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The issue I'm not clear on is how Labour party decide who runs. Unfortunately liable to be another party loyalist.


I imagine it will be the ward Labour Party. I understand from a mutual acquaintance who is in Momentum and in a ward party in Streatham that of the three constituencies Streatham is the most solidly Progress-led.

This being the case it is possible that you might get a more amenable Labour candidate to vote for. As for the Greens I'm sure they will run, but it would be an industrial effort required to take Coldharbour. Only went other than Labour once since World War II - and that involved literally dozens of Lib Dems canvassing every day for the three weeks before the election - plus the timely news that the Vauxhall Constituency Labour party treasurer Cllr Yomi Igbo had been sent to prison for transferring Labour Party funds into his father's bank account.

Such an unusual co-incidence is unlikely to recur - thought i suppose a flying visit by the current (Green) Lord Mayor of Sheffield might help give the Green candidate a boost


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

goldengraham said:


> The Nisa on Coldharbour Lane (opp Co-op) is closing in a couple of weeks, according to the guys in the shop. Nisa shop owners voted to merge with Co-op recently (Nisa also being a cooperative) and they are now stocking Co-op merchandise. Sad news though, as it has been a great independent local shop for years. Not sure if this means the premises will be taken over by Co-op but it is a bigger and more prominent site, so wouldn't be a surprise I guess...



I don't fully understand the merger. Coop site says it is good deal for Nisa shops.

Co-op completes acquisition of Nisa Retail Limited

This closure contradicts what Coop have said.

The Coop store in LJ has never worked that well. Not staff fault. Its to small. Does not have space for all Coop range. Regularly runs out of stock.

Whereas the bigger one in Brixton road has more space and is better stocked.

So if they take over Nisa site it should improve matters.

As I use Loco opposite Tesco for my cheap beers and paypoint ( which works not all the time) as well as chat. I have started to buy some groceries there. Its much quicker than Coop or Tescos.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 31, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I don't fully understand the merger. Coop site says it is good deal for Nisa shops.
> 
> Co-op completes acquisition of Nisa Retail Limited
> 
> ...



The Coop in Loughbrough Junction works incredibly well, which is part of the problem. Talking to the staff it's always smashed its budgets, so on a KPI front, it works. But from a customer experience perspective it isn't the best, but hands down beats the service in the local Tesco and Nisa stores.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> The Coop in Loughbrough Junction works incredibly well, which is part of the problem. Talking to the staff it's always smashed its budgets, so on a KPI front, it works. But from a customer experience perspective it isn't the best, but hands down beats the service in the local Tesco and Nisa stores.



I've never used Nisa so can't comment. I don't use Tescos now but always found staff helpful at LJ Tescos in past.

I use Loco opposite Tescos whose career is somewhat chequered. But I always like the Polish mainstay Monika and the banter there. People from estate use the erratic paypoint. Ive spent more time chatting there than shopping. It is genuine convenience store. And great for chats.

On the Coop shop. I'm a member. They know me and treat me well


----------



## bimble (Aug 1, 2018)

Work going on at the old David Grieg shop. (You can see the lovely mosaic at the entrance inside). Man when I asked said it was going to be a restaurant.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 1, 2018)

bimble said:


> Work going on at the old David Grieg shop. (You can see the lovely mosaic at the entrance inside). Man when I asked said it was going to be a restaurant.


What kind?


----------



## bimble (Aug 1, 2018)

alcopop said:


> What kind?


I don’t know! Should have asked. Hopefully not just a takeaway, there’s a garden / yard out the back.


----------



## bimble (Aug 8, 2018)

Nisa shop is shutting today .  He said maybe January it might re open. That’s a long time.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2018)

bimble said:


> Nisa shop is shutting today .  He said maybe January it might re open. That’s a long time.


That's an odd sounding arrangement. Surely it's a goner now?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> That's an odd sounding arrangement. Surely it's a goner now?


Maybe the owner is some sort of franchisee and needs to do a refit? 
Similar to the shop which was Loco and now isn't.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> It is genuine convenience store. And great for chats.



And cats!


----------



## bimble (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't understand it either but as Gramsci says it seems quite likely co-op might move across the road , just weird  they said it will be closed for almost half a year.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Maybe the owner is some sort of franchisee and needs to do a refit?
> Similar to the shop which was Loco and now isn't.


It'll be one hell of a refit if it goes on till Jan 2019!


----------



## aka (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> It'll be one hell of a refit if it goes on till Jan 2019!


someone's bluff is being called.  Nisa is a dharma egg of franchisees.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> It'll be one hell of a refit if it goes on till Jan 2019!


I told you it would make a good gallery.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2018)

What is up with all those "hands off Loughborough" posters? I was up in the gardens the other day and saw a couple on the way


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> What is up with all those "hands off Loughborough" posters? I was up in the gardens the other day and saw a couple on the way



Have you photo? I haven't seen them.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2018)

If I'm up that way over weekend I'll take a photo


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2018)

Police have said they are removing stop/search restrictions in Camberwell and bits of Lambeth as well, after the knife attacks


----------



## bimble (Aug 17, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Police have said they are removing stop/search restrictions in Camberwell and bits of Lambeth as well, after the knife attacks


Have you got more info on that and what it means? A link maybe? I'm interested. The news this morning (four people stabbed in one attack up the road a few meters from where two people have been murdered in the last few weeks,  this is not normal, or I hope it's not normal.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> Have you got more info on that and what it means?



Not a lot. A friend in Southwark told me earlier in day and I checked twitter, this is the map from Southwark police twitter, and this is the tweet

"Following yesterdays violence in #CamberwellGreen further Section 60 search powers have been authorised in the highlighted area. These powers are authorised between 15:00 on the 17th Aug until 05:00 on the 18th Aug."


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2018)

Had a quick google about s 60

Stop and search


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2018)

New shop open on the little parade next to Hero of Switzerland: it’s half head shop half food (snacks drinks ice cream cake). Very friendly people, hope it works .


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 26, 2018)

What is the story with the Loughborough Master Plan? I was having a look around to see what it said about East Brixton Station but am still not clear what status is. The council website has this helpful graphic


----------



## CH1 (Aug 26, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> What is the story with the Loughborough Master Plan? I was having a look around to see what it said about East Brixton Station but am still not clear what status is. The council website has this helpful graphic


Can you put the url please? Or choose full size for your picture - looks like it's a thumbnail


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 27, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Can you put the url please? Or choose full size for your picture - looks like it's a thumbnail



That's the joke - this is what I found - the roadmap info on their site!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> What is the story with the Loughborough Master Plan? I was having a look around to see what it said about East Brixton Station but am still not clear what status is. The council website has this helpful graphic



Its been consulted on but not finished by officers yet. This is because of the dispute over future of the adventure playground in Gordon Grove.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2018)

Saw the hoardings up for the LJworks thing yesterday. The text on it seemed pretty much 'gentrification here soon' to me, and in the context of things going on recently/locally somewhat facepalm, PR wise. Either the people running these things just don't get it, or the discussions we have here are simply not representative of how most local people feel about stuff. Although this will be taken as a troll comment, honestly I'm not really sure which is the case.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 30, 2018)

Probably a mix of the two. At some point in time, you would expect the gentrifiers to outnumber the locals (whether pro or anti) so the anti-gentrification view on U75 will eventually become a minority view.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2018)

'Gentrifiers' are not necessarily 'pro' gentrification.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 30, 2018)

True. I added the pro-anti bracket to the second bunch but forgot the first bunch. But, in general terms, it's a fair statement.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd say it's a blanket statement which is problematical in a number of ways and which is not backed up by any supporting evidence.

To start with, 'gentrifiers' and 'locals' are not two distinct groups. The idea that one will outnumber the other is nonsensical.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 30, 2018)

Only if you interpret them in a literal binary sense. No different from making male/female statements; you implicitly acknowledge there are people who don't fit the either-or categories, or who are simply outliers. This isn't a maths equation so I'm not going to argue the minutiae of it; happy to concede whatever point you're making.


----------



## T & P (Aug 30, 2018)

There's also the issue of who decides whether someone is a gentrifier or not, and  what parameters are used to determine it. It might even be the case that many of those classing new arrivals to their area as gentrifiers were themselves seen as gentrifiers by the locals when they first moved in all those years ago.

A bit like a driver caught in a rush hour traffic jam calling the office to complain he is stuck in traffic, when in fact _he _is traffic.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Only if you interpret them in a literal binary sense.


Which is what you're doing. Some locals become gentrifiers. Many gentrifiers become locals. You can't outnumber a group that you're part of. Plus all of what T&P says.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 30, 2018)

Quite right


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2018)

As I have lived in Brixton and now LJ gentrification is an issue in LJ.

Locals I know in LJ see whats happened to Brixton and don't want it in LJ.

This is what they say to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Probably a mix of the two. At some point in time, you would expect the gentrifiers to outnumber the locals (whether pro or anti) so the anti-gentrification view on U75 will eventually become a minority view.



You mean when area has been socially cleansed of the working class.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Saw the hoardings up for the LJworks thing yesterday. The text on it seemed pretty much 'gentrification here soon' to me, and in the context of things going on recently/locally somewhat facepalm, PR wise. Either the people running these things just don't get it, ase.



I took photos will post up.

I was cringing when I saw the hoardings.  I did think this is inappropriate given the area. Sends out wrong message.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

Given that at meetings I attended residents from the estate said they didn't want LJ Works to be anything like Pop these hoardings are PR mistake.

Remember at same meetings Council said they had learnt from mistakes of Pop and it would not happen in LJ. 

What is it with Council? That they do this?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

What I would have been interested in seeing on hoardings was how many local people got work building LJ Works. How many young people got chance of training helping to build LJ Works. These things were promised early on.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2018)

Full on gentrification of LJ is unlikely unless the Loughborough Estate is "regenerated". Which I don't see happening at this time. LJ has large working class population slap bang in centre of it. Its not like that in central Brixton.

I was down in home town Plymouth and its same their. Plymouth always has had large , for South West, concentration of working class in one area. If you have money you live outside Plymouth. Its nearby villages one sees "gentrification". 

Plymouth Council has made attempts to support "regeneration" and it hasn't really worked. As my brother said average income in Plymouth is four thousand less than Exeter. 

Like LJ Plymouth isn't that desirable. Due to large existing working class population.

I went on pub crawl around docks in Plymouth on weekend with brother , where we grew up, still pretty well working class pubs. Rather liked it.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 31, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 145580



Interesting that 'LJ Works for Locals' is the penultimate pitch


----------



## Crispy (Aug 31, 2018)

Made me wince too.
So misguided 

Also, anyone who uses "creative" as a noun can get in the sea


----------



## Favelado (Aug 31, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Made me wince too.
> So misguided
> 
> Also, anyone who uses "creative" as a noun can get in the sea



They're never very creative either. 
What are they? Portrait artists? Virtuoso musicians?
Nope, they design logos - or think of ad slogans.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 145579


That is fucking awful. Full Nu-Brixton-Think stuff. 

"LJ Works for Thinkers". What does that even mean?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2018)

Grove adventure playground will start opening on Saturday now that school holidays are finished.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2018)

It seems the Jehova's Witnesses are building themselves a new Kingdom Hall.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It seems the Jehova's Witnesses are building themselves a new Kingdom Hall.
> 
> View attachment 146738


Have they got planning permission - or is this by divine revelation?


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 12, 2018)

They used to be big fans of the Three Day Hall


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 14, 2018)

teuchter said:


> It seems the Jehova's Witnesses are building themselves a new Kingdom Hall.
> 
> View attachment 146738



The Armageddon is not imminent, then


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 14, 2018)

maybe they're leaving the roof off so they can ascend without bumping their heads


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Have they got planning permission - or is this by divine revelation?





> 15/07316/FUL
> 
> Conversion of ancillary parts of a Place of Worship (Use Class D1) to provide a new residential unit at basement level (Use Class C3). Demolition of the main Place of Worship (Auditorium) to the rear and construction a new Place of Worship with access from Padfield Road.



They're building a bigger hall that takes up more of the site, while returning the basement of the house at the front to residential use.



CHL on the left of this plan, Padfield Rd. along the bottom.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2018)

LJ is looking well tatty in places. The NISA shop is a mess and this isn't looking too good either. I wonder who nicked that glorious Greig sign?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2018)

editor said:


> LJ is looking well tatty in places. The NISA shop is a mess and this isn't looking too good either. I wonder who nicked that glorious Greig sign?
> 
> View attachment 146982



A mysterious building. Every now and again I see builders going in and out. But nothing gets finished.

And the save more shop has been closed for ages.


----------



## phillm (Sep 15, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> They used to be big fans of the Three Day Hall



I've always had a soft spot for JW's always at arm's length though - German JW's under Hitler refused to do the Hitler salute and suffered the same fate as Jews, Communists and other anti-Nazis. They self build their Kingdom Hall's with volunteers where possible so are very self-reliant. Probably fucks up their kids though sadly. Seem to be a lot of Portuguese JW's peddling their pamphlets around London atm. 

Persecution of Jehovah's Witnesses in Nazi Germany - Wikipedia


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 16, 2018)

phillm said:


> I've always had a soft spot for JW's always at arm's length though - German JW's under Hitler refused to do the Hitler salute and suffered the same fate as Jews, Communists and other anti-Nazis. They self build their Kingdom Hall's with volunteers where possible so are very self-reliant. Probably fucks up their kids though sadly. Seem to be a lot of Portuguese JW's peddling their pamphlets around London atm.
> 
> Persecution of Jehovah's Witnesses in Nazi Germany - Wikipedia



My wife's family was royally fucked up by the JWs. Her father was brought up in the faith, but when he came of age and left they chastised and isolated him.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> My wife's family was royally fucked up by the JWs. Her father was brought up in the faith, but when he came of age and left they chastised and isolated him.


The film Apostasy dealt with this issue. Was at selected cinemas a few weeks back, but as it was co-financed by BBC Film Unit is should be on BBC Two or BBC Four shortly I would think.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2018)

Someone I work with hates Jehovah witness. When he was at school s classmate died as his parents were Jehovah witness. They will not have blood transfusion. For themselves or the young children they have. So the person I worked with friend at school died. Due to refusal of parents for blood

He can't stand them.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## The Fornicator (Sep 17, 2018)

Looking for recommendations for a takeaway curry - any suggestions?


----------



## prunus (Sep 17, 2018)

Zest of India, by the station. Always good.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 19, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Looking for recommendations for a takeaway curry - any suggestions?



I've always been fond of Indiaah in Camberwell.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2018)

Was trying to flag up a launch of a Clarkshaws beer as a Lambeth for Europe event at Whirled, but looks like it's private. Suggest you search Lambeth for Europe on Facebook for details on how apply.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 23, 2018)

The beer launch hopefully will be more widely circulated, there is some work being done


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2018)

Saw through the door of the shop that used to have the David Greig sign. The back is off at ground floor level and it's all stripped out inside so I guess they are doing an extension out the back.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 3, 2018)

From Twitter : 

"Come and comment on the #*towerblock* proposed for #*HeroofSwitzerland* site today 3 Oct 4.30-8.30pm and Sat 6 Oct 10am-2pm at Loughborough Centre on corner of Barrington and Angell roads"


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 3, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> From Twitter :
> 
> "Come and comment on the #*towerblock* proposed for #*HeroofSwitzerland* site today 3 Oct 4.30-8.30pm and Sat 6 Oct 10am-2pm at Loughborough Centre on corner of Barrington and Angell roads"


That Twitter account isn't connected to the pub is it ?
Is the pub still open even ?


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 3, 2018)

The pub is def open. The tweet was from LJAG.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 3, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> The pub is def open. The tweet was from LJAG.


First I have heard about the tower block, do you know any more about the tower block ?


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 3, 2018)

I will after about 6pm!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> From Twitter :
> 
> "Come and comment on the #*towerblock* proposed for #*HeroofSwitzerland* site today 3 Oct 4.30-8.30pm and Sat 6 Oct 10am-2pm at Loughborough Centre on corner of Barrington and Angell roads"


Oh for fuck's sake. Could you take pics and post up anything you can from the meeting? I'd love to run something on Buzz so more people can be informed.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2018)

Buzz piece here 







Cash-guzzling LJ Works invites ‘thinkers, creatives, entrepreneurs and artists’ to Loughborough Junction, south London


----------



## BrixtonBiker (Oct 3, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> First I have heard about the tower block, do you know any more about the tower block ?


Seems there _was _a planning application document up on the Lambeth Planning website for public review, however it has subsequently been removed or made private.
001CTBBOBU000     |                                                             Hero Of Switzerland 142 Loughborough Road London SW9 7LL 

*Planning Applications (1)*

Follow up pre-application for the redevelopment of the site and erection of 10 storeys building to create 38 affordables homes.
Ref. No: ALC/15/06630/PREAPP | Status: Not Available

Trying to click through to view the planning application results in this:

*Planning Application details not available*
This application is no longer available for viewing. It may have been removed or restricted from public viewing.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 3, 2018)

Hmm, on that previous application they were already into the realm of "affordable homes".  Given the adjoining shopping parade, the frontage and back yards, the potential footprint of the proposal will be interesting.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 3, 2018)

12 floors
36 dwellings
_"affordable" _amount to de decided with council ( but a figure of 40% was mentioned)
Remainder private at market value
USP..... retention of pub but very vague about what type of pub or who'd be running it.
I asked if the current landlord would be involved, was told he would.like to be but no guarantee
guy I spoke to seemed a little unsure of who used the pub, and how busy it is
Damien Hirst name checked as a former regular drinker in pR materials........


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

I went to the pre application consultation on the Hero of Switzerland site. A few photos. As you can see its higher than Loughborough estate high rise.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

The Hero of Switzerland wil come back. On ground and first floor.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

Consultation on Hero of Switzerland site will be this Saturday.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 3, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Consultation on Hero of



Should be pointed out that the only way to comment at this stage is the prepaid feedback form which you pick up at the centre, so worth showing up in person if you can, there's another chance on Saturday I think...


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Should be pointed out that the only way to comment at this stage is the prepaid feedback form which you pick up at the centre, so worth showing up in person if you can, there's another chance on Saturday I think...


Surely it should also be pointed out that this is the developer's consultation. So they get to choose which comments are in their planning application.

It's all a bit reminiscent of May Developments (demolishers of the Canterbury Arms) - who assured us they would preserve the fixtures of the Canterbury for future community use!  One assumes they are in Pop Brixton somewhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Should be pointed out that the only way to comment at this stage is the prepaid feedback form which you pick up at the centre, so worth showing up in person if you can, there's another chance on Saturday I think...



The prepaid feedback form is a bit rubbish. I asked and you can email comments to:

hero@portland-communications.com

Even a phone number 0207 554 1898


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 3, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The prepaid feedback form is a bit rubbish. I asked and you can email comments to:
> 
> hero@portland-communications.com
> 
> Even a phone number 0207 554 1898



Thanks, I was not told this......



CH1 said:


> Surely it should also be pointed out that this is the developer's consultation. So they get to choose which comments are in their planning application.



True tha.....Not quite how it was sold at the event.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The prepaid feedback form is a bit rubbish. I asked and you can email comments to:
> hero@portland-communications.com
> Even a phone number 0207 554 1898


I think if I was living in Leicester House I would complain about lack of light.

The new block will interfere with natural sunlight from the south/south-east i.e. most of the morning and early afternoon.

I bet if it gets built it will be some sort of shared ownership scheme, classified as "affordable.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes this is a pre application exhibition/ consultation.

I did talk to the architect and developer.

Its higher than the existing Loughborough estate flats.

36 flats plus the pub on ground floor and mezzanine.

I asked about affordable housing. There will be no "poor doors". Affordable will be on-site and tenure blind. Is pepper potted throughout the proposed tower. Percentage of affordable is still under negotiation.

(my partner asked if its going to be all Council housing.when I told her about it. I said no. Its rubbish in her opinion in that case.

At the consultation I met a few people from the estate. They , rightly, imo are cynical about what "affordable" really means. Its not really affordable. Also as at Elephant and Castle , as one pointed out, in end little truly affordable housing was built.

I think there is big issue in building a high block of flats in midst of Council estate which no locals could afford.

An argument put forward in my discussion with developer/ architect was that this high tower could be focus point/ landmark as its in centre of this whole area of housing. Replacing the pub. So in keeping with area.

The Elephant in the room is that this is still solidly working class area. With Council tenants who are quite outspoken.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, I was not told this......
> 
> 
> 
> True tha.....Not quite how it was sold at the event.



I saw the email address on the feedback form and asked. To many leading questions on the form.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

I had chat with the architect for the Hero of Switzerland site.

The height of the proposed tower is related to the Golden ratio In the same way that nearby Council blocks are. But they do it horizontal way and the tall proposed block does it vertically. So if one laid the proposed block on its edge it would be same as the Council blocks.

This comes from Corbusier.

Interesting chat. Architect said they had been in conversations about this with the council planners. 

I still feel the block is out of place in context of rest of estate. It sits in way that is at variance with existing estate.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 3, 2018)

I said to the architect its a pity to lose the interior of the pub. As its original and looks good. He was keen on saving interior of old pub and incorporating it into new one.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 4, 2018)

Another opportunity to look at the plans on Saturday, between 10am and 4pm - community centre on the corner of Barrington and Angell.

I thought the architect was full of BS, and the overall plan disgusting in terms of social vs. shared ownership vs. private.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about UDN Properties? 

I'm going to run a feature on Buzz abut this because no one I know has any idea this is going on. I hope it's OK to use a couple of the quotes from this thread?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's the piece: Hero of Switzerland pub in Loughborough Junction to be ‘enhanced’ with a 12 story block built on top

If this thing does go ahead it certainly won't be affordable to most local families, and if the pub survives I doubt it will bear any relation to a community boozer.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 4, 2018)

I assumed they owned the freehold - ask the landlord. Portland are running the consultation.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Does anyone know anything about UDN Properties?
> 
> I'm going to run a feature on Buzz abut this because no one I know has any idea this is going on. I hope it's OK to use a couple of the quotes from this thread?



Are they this: UDN PROPERTIES LTD - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

Edit, yes they are - Hero of S mentioned in this:

https://document-api-images-prod.s3...3049a0fc81e9254f5b805a37cca72be8c61060532005b


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 4, 2018)

The do seem to own the pub - using the Hero as security, they appear to have got a loan in 2016.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 4, 2018)

And from a quick google, one of the UDN directors is a shonky care home provider:

‘I blame the staff’ - owner after care home enters special measures

Damning CQC: https://www.cqc.org.uk/sites/default/files/new_reports/INS2-3862890906.pdf

But standard ones for their other residential homes: https://www.cqc.org.uk/sites/default/files/new_reports/INS2-3217476888.pdf 

(this is just based on a name match - not a confirmation that he's the same person, but a Co House search on the care home name should identify any link)


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 4, 2018)

editor said:


> a community boozer.



I'm dubious about a new pub being built, once the current one has been demolished anything could happen...the promised pub could just be a sweetener to get people on side.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> And from a quick google, one of the UDN directors is a shonky care home provider:
> 
> ‘I blame the staff’ - owner after care home enters special measures
> 
> ...


There's also charges connected to them and "Prime Central London Limited" - mentioning interest rates of 25%. Sounds as intriguing as dodgy Care Homes.

As you say just an apparent matching name is no proof. And as usual to get the actual ownership details of the pub, and any option, mortgages etc is going to cost £3 on the Land Registry website (the information is not available on the new free service - I've checked).

In any case remember two things:
1. you don't have to own a site to apply for planning permission to develop it
2. with May Developments (if you go back over that Canterbury Arms thread) the developer took an option to buy the pub from the owners - Conway Taverns. Having pinned Conway down to a price, they got their planning permission, then exercised their option. 

It's possible that more can be gleaned from the Land Registry re the Hero of Switzerland. It would seem likely that some type of option arrangement may have happened. Otherwise, if the developer got permission, the pub would be quids in without doing the work (I mean the planning/architecture paperwork, which presumably carries a cost).


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 4, 2018)

The Co House link says it's the same Director for UDN as the care homes


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> I'm dubious about a new pub being built, once the current one has been demolished anything could happen...the promised pub could just be a sweetener to get people on side.


We certainly haven't seen any sign of a pub returning to the site of the Canterbury Arms despite the developers assuring everyone there was going to be one.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Another opportunity to look at the plans on Saturday, between 10am and 4pm - community centre on the corner of Barrington and Angell.
> 
> I thought the architect was full of BS, and the overall plan disgusting in terms of social vs. shared ownership vs. private.



Well. Thats interesting you say that. Having heard Squire ( the department store) this architect sounded the same.

I kind of thought general consensus on Brixton forum was that one should not be criticising architects as they are just hired hands.

Not criticising you. Just surprised no one else has said anything.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2018)

Property developers are property developers. That is how Capitalism works. They aren't saints. Some ventures don't work out.

What they ( agents for developer/ architect) were putting forward as an argument was that this development would keep the pub, provide extra housing in London with the requisite planning requirements for affordable, be an iconic building in centre of LJ and kick start improvement of public realm nearby.

They didn't say they would put money into improving nearby public realm ( space outside the shops ) but putting in this block with the newly designed pub would start it off.

Bit like Squires taking over run down building in Ferndale road and improving area.

The architect / developer feel there proposed development will act as help to improve this area. Whilst respecting its culture and history. 

Private investment bringing in tangible benefits.

Maybe people are being to cynical here. This development is first step towards the great improvements that we all have seen in Brixton.

This architect/ developer should be seen as risk taking entrepreneurs of progress. Pioneers coming to neglected area.

Capitalism is great.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2018)

From what I have heard in LJ gossip is that the present landlord of the pub will be returning once new pub is finished.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2018)

Interesting comment I heard at the consultation event for Hero of Switzerland from one of the staff there was that there is possibility that LEMB ( Loughborough Estate Management Board) might manage the building.

I really don't know how that is going to work.

And I am not keen on mixing Council housing with private. Slippery slope to semi privatisation of housing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 4, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> From what I have heard in LJ gossip is that the present landlord of the pub will be returning once new pub is finished.


I asked one of the guys at the consultation if that was the case and he said the present landlord wanted to be involved but there is no guarantee he would be.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> I asked one of the guys at the consultation if that was the case and he said the present landlord wanted to be involved but there is no guarantee he would be.



Which means he may not come back. As I said what I heard was gossip. Which LJ is rife with. Why I'm glad I'm not in LEMB area and why I don't join LJAG.

Chatted with a couple of people on estate at the consultation event. Still going on about LJAG and road closures. The orchard is recent issue.

I try and keep out if it and remain neutral. So far its worked.

I like some people on estate and some in LJAG. Bit of a balancing act.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Anybody sounded out Scarlett O'Hara on the Hero of Switzerland matter? Or indeed LJAG - who did occasionally have after committee meeting drinks in there?


----------



## madolesance (Oct 5, 2018)

On a similar note, I have heard of a long time back street pub in Vauxhall being made an offer they had difficulty refusing. This is a public house that has been there for many years and has served the community well. But the family owners would now like the opportunity to 'cash in' and retire. Cann't really blame them for wanting to look after the future of their futures.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 5, 2018)

It's really very early on the development imo, and change is moving fast at times - even on the same day as the Wed consultation T.May at Conference removed the cap on LAs funding (not directly related but relevant). Prior by a few weeks, Sadiq had stated his position on a new balance between affordable and private sale. If Corbyn does get in, almost anything can happen.

Couple of things; there is now a local LBL requirement than no more pubs close for residential redevelopment so there will be a pub on the ground floor.

Way to soon for councillors to comment, developers just beginning to gather feedback.

Also, the current proposal is 60% straight up sale, "up to" 40% affordable (of which 70% would be shared ownership and 30% social rent). The breakdown, in an areas like LJ and as desperate as LJ for more social housing would be - and this is rough numbers:
4 units: social rent
10 units: shared ownership
22: market sale

It's obv. private land, a private development, the legal framework is clear, etc, etc. Ugly world.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably more whether Scarlett said anything relating to housing during the campaign that could be of relevance here


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Was trying to flag up a launch of a Clarkshaws beer as a Lambeth for Europe event at Whirled, but looks like it's private. Suggest you search Lambeth for Europe on Facebook for details on how apply.
> View attachment 147628



So this event is on the 19th of October at Whirled and I am semi involved in it - if you want to come along, send me a message and I'll send an invite. Free entry but cash bar


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> Couple of things; there is now a local LBL requirement than no more pubs close for residential redevelopment so there will be a pub on the ground floor.


It'll probably be some sort of half-hearted swishy upmarket affair catering to incomers rather than the existing community. And it'll probably change into something else after.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Probably more whether Scarlett said anything relating to housing during the campaign that could be of relevance here


I went to the exhibition around lunchtime and I noticed Helen Hayes had signed in. At least she's keeping tabs on what's going on.

Further to my comments about about loss of light the person I was speaking to pointed out that the new block would be facing a blank wall on Leicester House.

I notice that one of the possible tempters to tick on the consultation form is "outdoor gym". A good idea if actuated.

What I find odd is how the plot came to be private. Lambeth were notorious land hoarders until the late 1990s, and presumably the pub must have been built as part of the estate by the LCC in the 1950s, devolving to Lambeth with the demise if the GLC? Utopia London


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 6, 2018)

I asked about the adjoining row of shops (flats above), was told different owners hence difficult to have a bigger development.

That whole parade is in a right state (have a look around the back). A  lot of wasted space in front of those shops as well. Big plot all in.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> I asked about the adjoining row of shops (flats above), was told different owners hence difficult to have a bigger development.
> 
> That whole parade is in a right state (have a look around the back). A  lot of wasted space in front of those shops as well. Big plot all in.


The flats above the shops were council flats in the 1980s. Presumably the EMB people know if that's still the case. 

It could be said that actually the provision of these estate shops + reprovision of the pub in the late 1950s contributed to the collapse of Loughborough Junction as a shopping centre (since it reduced the already depleted trade in LJ).

Perhaps an influx of shared-ownership flat dwellers might support a new coffee shop, but somehow I doubt it. They wouldn't have time to stop en route to the Lougborough Junction station lottery (as to whether to be able to board a train) on the way work.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2018)

Who writes this fucking nonsense?



> Loughborough Junction *is a working neighbourhood in search of its identity* where urban industry, housing and creative maker space nestle in between bridges and railway arches.





> Loughborough Junction *possesses the DNA* of a successful area of creativity, innovation and enterprise





> This convergence in a centre dissected by railways calls for a *“socialisation” of the infrastructure *that allows makers, creators and innovators to inhabit it.




Loughborough Junction Masterplan


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I notice that one of the possible tempters to tick on the consultation form is "outdoor gym". A good idea if actuated.
> 
> What I find odd is how the plot came to be private. Lambeth were notorious land hoarders until the late 1990s, and presumably the pub must have been built as part of the estate by the LCC in the 1950s, devolving to Lambeth with the demise if the GLC? Utopia London



I didn't photograph all the exhibition. I think one part said the pub was built separately from the estate. So always privately owned. Chatting to one long time resident who said when he was first here in 1970s it was very busy.

The shops/ low rise flats next door are Council owned. 

The question three on consultation form about the space next to proposed block says "the application could be a catalyst for change and your feedback will help guide what comes forward in the future". Tick a box for outdoor gym, pop up cinema, street market, landscape open space on the feedback form.

I get impression the estate residents don't want the area gentrified. One told me that this redevelopment of HofS is LJAG thing. ( Which it isn't. But opinion of LJAG is so low that this is the kind of thing I hear.)

There is a rather interesting well designed outdoor gym in Elam Open space. Instead of a group of machines exercise equipment built around the space. 

If LEMB want an outdoor gym they should just on with it and build one. They have the land to do it.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 7, 2018)

An outdoor gym on a road that sees 90-100,000 traffic movements a week is an interesting concept.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> An outdoor gym on a road that sees 90-100,000 traffic movements a week is an interesting concept.


I'm going to the Chest Clinic at King's on Thursday.
Will try to remember to ask!


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2018)

A little photo feature capturing scenes I don't expect will be around for long



























In photos: The colours of Ridgway Road railway arches, Loughborough Junction


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Was mulling over the Hero  of Switzerland proposal and decided to look up the Metropolitan Housing Trust block at Barrington Road, only a few yards away.
This is apparently called, originally, "South West 9".

C13, 3 bedroom Flat for Shared Ownership
and
South West 9  Shared Ownership Apartments In Brixton

interesting that Metropolitan cite an easily accessible Lidl in their blurb

Seems that it is by no means fully occupied. To me the prices, terms and conditions look outrageous considering it was part-financed by the Mayor of London. Is this type of thing really the answer to current housing needs? Surely the Sadiq Khan administration should be pushing to revert to a more social housing solution?

Is this the future for the Hero of Switzerland?


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 13, 2018)

Good point. I cycle past that development most days and they are def still advertising shared ownerships - they even have a show flat.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Was mulling over the Hero  of Switzerland proposal and decided to look up the Metropolitan Housing Trust block at Barrington Road, only a few yards away.
> This is apparently called, originally, "South West 9".
> 
> C13, 3 bedroom Flat for Shared Ownership
> ...



I notice in the publicity several local pubs are mentioned. Such as Craft in  Brixton. The nearest local is Hero of Switzerland. To downmarket for Metropolitan. This isn't mentioned. Nor that this block is nearer LJ than the now sought after Brixton. 

The full market value looks high to me. This is not what I would call affordable.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2018)

Grove Adventure Playground is holding a benefit evening to celebrate it's re-opening earlier this summer and to draw attention to the importance of outdoor adventure play for young people in communities like Loughborough Junction.

The event will feature:

	An unseen 1970's documentary (USA, 19 minutes) about a young black kid growing up in Brixton, his hopes and dreams and adventures at the original Grove Adventure Playground, (6.30 - 7.15pm)
	An outdoor afrobeat, jazz and reggae inspired live set from the fabulous Youthsayers, (7.30 - 8.15pm)
	DJ sets (8.30 - close)
	Some very special guests
	An exhibition on the history of Grove Adventure Playground that stretches back 50 years.
	Food and drink will be available for guests throughout the event.

Tickets will be limited in numbers due to the size of our premises, so order early to be part of this unique event.

Grove Gala Benefit


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2018)

Grove Adventure Playground for kids reopens thanks to the efforts of volunteers

A bit of history and background.

The long term future of the site is not guaranteed. Lambeth still regard it as "development" site.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The full market value looks high to me. This is not what I would call affordable.


The benchmark locally seems to be a large Hyde New Homes development just north of Camberwell Green - and this is pretty much exactly the same as Barrington Road.
Very disappointing that having suffered 8 years of austerity all we've got to show for it is a dishonest definition of "affordable" and no solution to the housing crisis.

I'm interested though that the new free newspaper "Lambeth Life", published by Deputy Mayor (of Lambeth) Cllr Ibrahim Dogus has a front page article implying that Mrs May's new policy on "scrapping" councils' borrowing limits will enable more council housing to be built.

Is this true, is Cllr Dogus away with the fairies, or do we just have to wait and see?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The benchmark locally seems to be a large Hyde New Homes development just north of Camberwell Green - and this is pretty much exactly the same as Barrington Road.
> Very disappointing that having suffered 8 years of austerity all we've got to show for it is a dishonest definition of "affordable" and no solution to the housing crisis.
> 
> I'm interested though that the new free newspaper "Lambeth Life", published by Deputy Mayor (of Lambeth) Cllr Ibrahim Dogus has a front page article implying that Mrs May's new policy on "scrapping" councils' borrowing limits will enable more council housing to be built.
> ...



Evening Standard had something on this.

Give local councils the cash to build homes and solve this crisis

Silva is regular commentator on ES. Youthful Ted talk type entrepreneur. Rather surprised he's now supporting state led Council housing. New for him. Shows how politics have moved.

If Theresa I care about those left behind May really means this then it could be good step forward.

But I wonder what strings might be attached. It if it will really happen. Like the much broadcast workers on boards that May promised.

Another thing is this idea Councils / government should do something about housing. I'm always suspicious of this. Remember when Ed Miliband proposed big house building and rent controls. My Labour party friend with house and small property portfolio was outraged.

There is section of middle class who won't be keen on seeing house prices becoming more affordable or rent on their buy to let property reducing. Even if they regard themselves as fair minded. And think the government should do something about housing.

Government can build more . But this must also mean reduction in house prices and rents in private sector. Which will affect sections of middle class adversly.

I wonder how Jerry Wright of Lexadon would feel if rent controls were brought back in?

If government/ council mass building of housing reduced the overall price of his assets and rental income.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Evening Standard had something on this.
> Give local councils the cash to build homes and solve this crisis
> Silva is regular commentator on ES. Youthful Ted talk type entrepreneur. Rather surprised he's now supporting state led Council housing. New for him. Shows how politics have moved.
> ..........................
> I wonder how Jerry Wright of Lexadon would feel if rent controls were brought back in?


Interesting article - particularly Vienna.

Jerry Knight, and any other developers favouring build/convert to rent at full market rate would undoubtedly be appalled if they introduced rent controls.

Ultimately it might result in him divesting of controlled property on leaseholds, in the way that Freshwater Group did in the 1970s. In the Freshwater case because protected tenants had life tenure they no doubt had to wait a long time.

I bought my Effra Court flat from Freshwater in 1978 for £7,400 - difficult to sell (for them) because the tenant had died leaving the place in a bit of a state.

As a humourous aside look at the history of the Freshwaters, and their holding company Daejan A brief history of Daejan Holdings

Jerry Knight has a foundation myth, but not as florid as that!


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2018)

Have your say


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Have your say




Done.

I said affordable housing was my priority, the pub should stay affordable, the public realm was irrelevant to this application and the tower is to high.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Not one, but three consultations now, if you include Higgs.

I seem to recall going to site visit here a year or more back. Don't know if it was the same people. At the time the main impression you got was of cars in various states of disrepair being worked on - hemming in Miguel's Boxing Gym and Whirled Cinema.

Be interesting to drop in and see what's up. The last consultation some people came along from the super-evangelical church on Wanless Road wanting a side-deal to expand their own facilities.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Users of LJ station might find this report unsettling as I did.

Of course such a thing could never happen at Loughborough Junction. No way could a frail elderly lady manage to climb the stairs to the platform - unless carried St Christopher-like by one of the guards ho now attend the turnstiles at the station entrance.

I put in a comment at the recent Higgs consultation saying something must be done about the entrance hall and station accessibility at Loughborough Junction. Would have been a case for Section 106 under the old system.

Meanwhile mind the doors!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Users of LJ station might find this report unsettling as I did.
> View attachment 153180


Omg!  That is horrendous!


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2018)

Posted this on Buzz so more people can get to see the plans 
Loughborough Junction redevelopment at Wellfit Street and Hardess Yard – drop in session, Sat 1st Dec


----------



## teuchter (Nov 27, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Not one, but three consultations now, if you include Higgs.
> View attachment 153046
> I seem to recall going to site visit here a year or more back. Don't know if it was the same people.


I just posted this on the thread which discussed the previous proposal. As I understand it, it's different people. The site is now two combined.

Hardess St Industrial Estate - next bit of LJ up for redevelopment?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 28, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The film Apostasy dealt with this issue. Was at selected cinemas a few weeks back, but as it was co-financed by BBC Film Unit is should be on BBC Two or BBC Four shortly I would think.



Further to the brief discussion about Jehova's Witnesses a while back on this thread... the above film is showing at Whirled cinema this week.

Apostasy | Whirled Cinema


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2018)

This weekend - Free film festival at Whirled Cinema this weekend, Sat 1st Dec – Sun 2nd Dec 2018


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2019)

Want to see more cycle hangers on the streets?

If so do the Lambeth consultation so they can tick whatever boxes they have to tick.

Have your say on Lambeth's cycle hangar installation | Lambeth Council

Closes on monday. Only took me about a minute.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 6, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Want to see more cycle hangers on the streets?
> 
> If so do the Lambeth consultation so they can tick whatever boxes they have to tick.
> 
> ...



done


----------



## critical1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Those who have been following the ongoing saga with Loughborough Estate may be aware of the pending trail of Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair for* FRAUD* along with that of Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director, they both attended the inner London Crown court on Friday 4th for pre trial date setting and a trial date has been set for 18th June, the trial is expected to go on for 7 to 10 days.

Surprisingly both of the above remain in office during these court appearances which, one has to assume has been ongoing for several months. The recent AGM on Loughborough Estate was even chaired by Peter Shorinwa the Chair, I sense a severe conflict of interest here.

They have advertised that they intend to have another meeting a Special General Meeting on the 10th of January 7:00pm I wonder what level of shenanigans will be floated about and if they will both stand down to retain the integrity of the organisation. I dare say it's all about the money.

The previous AGM was apparently well attended minus any council officials and apx 60k was given by the board to Ms Folashade Adedotun estate director, with the chair receiving 10k per year. The SGM notice states in its agenda the purpose is to ratify the 'Approval of the Board's Decision' maybe it's to try and ensure they get more public money, who knows!!

The SGM notice is a contradiction in itself given the Purpose of the meeting and the Agenda items are in opposition of each other.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Surprisingly both of the above remain in office during these court appearances which, one has to assume has been ongoing for several months. The recent AGM on Loughborough Estate was even chaired by Peter Shorinwa the Chair, I sense a severe conflict of interest here.


Maybe they are waiting for a steer from the Independent MP for Peterborough?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

Am I right in thinking that Peter Shorinwa was quite heavily involved with the anti-road closure stuff or was that a different LEMB person?


----------



## critical1 (Jan 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Am I right in thinking that Peter Shorinwa was quite heavily involved with the anti-road closure stuff or was that a different LEMB person?



No not heavily involved at all, but showed up for the photo opportunities shouting about it, any opportunity for self publicity.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2019)

critical1 how does this case differ from 2012 Roupell Park?
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s52287/4b LL - URH update - Appx 1 Report from CE.pdf

Presumably you know all about this - you had a bit of a beef about John Brewster on here in 2013.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> critical1 how does this case differ from 2012 Roupell Park?
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s52287/4b LL - URH update - Appx 1 Report from CE.pdf
> 
> Presumably you know all about this - you had a bit of a beef about John Brewster on here in 2013.



This is straight forward FRAUD involving thousands, one can talk about money laundering possibly. 

John Brewster was institutional fraud .


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2019)

critical1 said:


> No not heavily involved at all, but showed up for the photo opportunities shouting about it, any opportunity for self publicity.
> View attachment 157981


This cut-down of a larger picture is on the Cabinet Office's Flicker page with the legend:
*Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg with local residents Maureen Johnston and Peter Shorinwa, and Sir Philip Mawer (who was Secretary to Lord Scarman’s Inquiry into the Brixton Disturbances) at the Scarman Lecture 2011.*


----------



## teuchter (Jan 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This cut-down of a larger picture is on the Cabinet Office's Flicker page with the legend:
> *Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg with local residents Maureen Johnston and Peter Shorinwa, and Sir Philip Mawer (who was Secretary to Lord Scarman’s Inquiry into the Brixton Disturbances) at the Scarman Lecture 2011.*


I was thinking that I don't remember Nick Clegg getting involved with the Great LJ Road Closure Controversy...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 7, 2019)

critical1 said:


> This is straight forward FRAUD involving thousands, one can talk about money laundering possibly.
> 
> John Brewster was institutional fraud .



My view is that if Mr Shorinwa is accused of fraud in relation to his work as EMB chair then he should "stand aside" until cleared in court.
On the other had if he is accused of fraud nothing to do with the EMB it's kind of an unkown unkown.
All our moral compasses have been demagnetised over the years!


----------



## critical1 (Jan 7, 2019)

It looks like Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair and Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director of LEMB are both going to Crown Court together to be prosecuted by Lambeth for FRAUD.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 8, 2019)

critical1 said:


> It looks like Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair and Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director of LEMB are both going to Crown Court together to be prosecuted by Lambeth for FRAUD.



This ( alleged) fraud is about Loughborough Estate funds?

Not criticising. Just want to know what the fraud allegations are about.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This ( alleged) fraud is about Loughborough Estate funds?
> 
> Not criticising. Just want to know what the fraud allegations are about.



I would say the alleged fraud involved public money whether from Lambeth or the estate as it all comes from Lambeth.
Lambeth is prosecuting them for money they must be accountable for or have oversight.

The 10 day Crown Court trial will no doubt fill in all the blanks.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think this makes things very clear its now doing the rounds!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 8, 2019)

critical1 So what's happening at the meeting on 10th January then? 
Motion of no confidence?


----------



## Redant (Jan 9, 2019)

The LEMB special general meeting coincides with the Coldharbour ward Labour party monthly meeting which could mean no councillors are present at this crucial LEMB meeting.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Redant said:


> The LEMB special general meeting coincides with the Coldharbour ward Labour party monthly meeting which could mean no councillors are present at this crucial LEMB meeting.


If the council had any sense they would send someone from the Legal Department as an observer.
(I'm assuming there is actually still a legal department sand it hasn't been contracted out to Savills etc!)


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2019)

LJAG have applied to make The Hero of Switzerland an asset of community value.....


----------



## INQ-ONE47 (Jan 11, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Those who have been following the ongoing saga with Loughborough Estate may be aware of the pending trail of Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair for* FRAUD* along with that of Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director, they both attended the inner London Crown court on Friday 4th for pre trial date setting and a trial date has been set for 18th June, the trial is expected to go on for 7 to 10 days.
> 
> Surprisingly both of the above remain in office during these court appearances which, one has to assume has been ongoing for several months. The recent AGM on Loughborough Estate was even chaired by Peter Shorinwa the Chair, I sense a severe conflict of interest here.
> 
> ...


Hi


----------



## INQ-ONE47 (Jan 11, 2019)

critical1 said:


> It looks like Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair and Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director of LEMB are both going to Crown Court together to be prosecuted by Lambeth for FRAUD.


Hi, regarding the above information, has anyone put a suggestion to them or the board they should step down as they have both been charged with fraud?  Thanking you nicely


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2019)

This wednesday

Meeting about the future of Loughborough Junction Arches | Loughborough Junction Action Group


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2019)

teuchter said:


> This wednesday
> 
> Meeting about the future of Loughborough Junction Arches | Loughborough Junction Action Group


This sounds interesting. Clashes with a PPG AGM (for doctors surgery reps in Lambeth). Hopefully someone will be able to report back on this arch meeting.
For my part I can't see how the NR/Hedge Fund cappuccino model could be appropriate for the LJ arches.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 16, 2019)

Had this through the door this afternoon.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 16, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Had this through the door this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 158889


Looks like someone's worried...
I am really surprised that those accused going to Crown Court have not resigned or taken leave and are still in charge of finances, come on Lambeth.

I believe George Medrano should know better than to send out a letter like this.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Cracking postcard here c1905


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Had this through the door this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 158889



Is it correct to say that the board of LEMB have not informed residents of the estate of these allegations previous to the Special General Meeting?

The letter I notice does not inform residents of the facts of the Crown Court dates or what the case is about.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2019)

The nearest ornate sign bracket (BROWN & NARY?) is still there!
Google Maps



113 years old at least


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Looks like someone's worried...
> I am really surprised that those accused going to Crown Court have not resigned or taken leave and are still in charge of finances, come on Lambeth.
> 
> I believe George Medrano should know better than to send out a letter like this.
> ...



So I take it that if a resident of the estate hadn't had the balls to attend the AGM and raise this issue the other estate residents would be none the wiser?

I'm not on the estate but close by. Did tell some residents I knew about this.

Get the impression people are afraid of standing up to Peter.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So I take it that if a resident of the estate hadn't had the balls to attend the AGM and raise this issue the other estate residents would be none the wiser?
> 
> I'm not on the estate but close by. Did tell some residents I knew about this.
> 
> Get the impression people are afraid of standing up to Peter.



It was an SGM I've heard stories of some residents being bullied in various ways...

But yes I would assume your correct in saying residents were not informed of the Crown Court case at the AGM or indeed the more recent SGM, This is the first Letter announcing anything, I'd assume there will be many more deflecting announcements to come.
LEMB has kept this  pretty much under the radar, maybe the LEMB is sworn to secrecy? as they are fully aware of the consequences.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

Crispy said:


> The nearest ornate sign bracket (BROWN & NARY?) is still there!
> Google Maps
> 
> View attachment 158917
> ...


And R Whites came from Camberwell!



> *R. White's Lemonade* is a British brand of a carbonated lemonade, which is produced and sold in the United Kingdom by Britvic. Robert and Matthew White produced the first R. White's lemonade in Camberwell, south London, in 1845.[1] The White Family took over H. D. Rawlings Ltd. in 1891, the year that it was incorporated, and then R. White & Sons Ltd. was itself incorporated in 1894



If anyone could find a non watermarked copy of this postcard I'd love to do a feature.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 17, 2019)

editor said:


> Cracking postcard here c1905
> 
> View attachment 158915



Those lights and the shops are lovely.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2019)

critical1 said:


> It was an SGM I've heard stories of some residents being bullied in various ways...
> 
> But yes I would assume your correct in saying residents were not informed of the Crown Court case at the AGM or indeed the more recent SGM, This is the first Letter announcing anything, I'd assume there will be many more deflecting announcements to come.
> LEMB has kept this  pretty much under the radar, maybe the LEMB is sworn to secrecy? as they are fully aware of the consequences.


There is the sub judice rule of course. Police always used to use this to avoid commenting in detail on specific deaths in custody etc at CPCGL.
I'm sure it may equally apply if people started discussing a court case in advance of the trial - even if they feel ownership of issues which appear to be involved.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> There is the sub judice rule of course. Police always used to use this to avoid commenting in detail on specific deaths in custody etc at CPCGL.
> I'm sure it may equally apply if people started discussing a court case in advance of the trial - even if they feel ownership of issues which appear to be involved.



True but the case and the Court appearance is and are in the PUBLIC domain, the trail date & charges are public information, that can certainly be discussed. Specific details cannot be discussed, the charges are very clear.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2019)

critical1 said:


> True but the case and the Court appearance is and are in the PUBLIC domain, the trail date & charges are public information, that can certainly be discussed. Specific details cannot be discussed, the charges are very clear.


Depends what was said in the meeting - did someone accuse them of being guilty of the things they are charged with, or did they simply inform the meeting that the charges have been brought?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

Buzzword bingo!



> LJ Works will be new *campus-style enterprise hub* in Loughborough Junction



Who doesn't love a campus-style enterprise hub?



> Meanwhile Space CIC is the pioneering social enterprise at the forefront of Meanwhile uses, *creating vibrant communities* by bringing temporarily redundant space into productive use.
> 
> Meanwhile Space unlocks underused space for the benefit of *community cohesion, placemaking and enterprise*.


I always thioght place making was when you laid out a table for dinner. 

#notonmessage

https://www.meanwhilespace.com/sing...vh8bMG2DU_9haV_FlmHlN6VDogffUnI7M90QSmG0_94wE


----------



## Crispy (Jan 17, 2019)

Loughborough Junction regeneration project, inc. Farm site

Maybe edit the title of that thread to include LJ Works?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2019)

I was just being nosey and tried locating the Loughorough Estate EMB on Companies House (to get a feel for the stability of management etc)

Unfortunately you come up against a brick wall:
THE LOUGHBOROUGH ESTATE MANAGEMENT BOARD LIMITED
Company number IP27694R

This is an industrial provident company (like Brixton Green used to be, and Lambeth Credit Union etc).

No free info available.

I Googled the Treasurer - and he seems to have a number of name-sakes who have been involved in criminal situations in Florida and other US locations.

Not suggesting that George Medrano has done anything wrong. Just pointing out that freedom of information in the USA and the UK are very different.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 18, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Depends what was said in the meeting - did someone accuse them of being guilty of the things they are charged with, or did they simply inform the meeting that the charges have been brought?



I have it on good authority that those at the meeting were simply informed that the chair and estate director had been charged with FRAUD and are due to appear in the Crown Court. 

There was something about them resigning as it was bringing the organisation into disrepute but it appears that the board fully supports them, with several aggressive statements of support from board members to the agitated membership. 
The membership apparently were fervently denied the opportunity to add anything to the agenda.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2019)

critical1 said:


> True but the case and the Court appearance is and are in the PUBLIC domain, the trail date & charges are public information, that can certainly be discussed. Specific details cannot be discussed, the charges are very clear.



I've sent the info to resident of the estate I know who has passed of on to others. They were totally unaware of this.

The letter sent out by the board does not tell residents about the court case.

Thanks for posting up this info.

My beef with the board of LEMB is that they will not support the re opening of the Grove Adventure playground. Despite its success since re opening by local volunteers.

Peter as rep for the LEMB is also now refusing to attend Loughborough Junction Neighborhood planning forum meetings as they now take place in the adventure playground building.

Its really making me angry. Any normal Council estates residents group would be overjoyed if group of locals re opened community asset under threat from the Council. Not LEMB board. And I make a difference between the Board and actual residents out he estate.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've sent the info to resident of the estate I know who has passed of on to others. They were totally unaware of this.
> 
> The letter sent out by the board does not tell residents about the court case.
> 
> ...


Why don't they like the play ground? Seems very odd!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Why don't they like the play ground? Seems very odd!



Don't like LJAG. ( anything with Anthea involved is not liked. LJAG are a charity so hold the lease for the playground. Hardly any of the group of volunteers who run the playground are in LJAG. Not that I'm complaining about that. )

Secondly its not no their patch. So they aren't interested. Despite residents of the estate I know who are glad its re opened. Even though they are critical of LJAG. 

I don't find all that goes on in LJ easy to explain on rational level.


----------



## Beasley (Jan 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Peter as rep for the LEMB is also now refusing to attend Loughborough Junction Neighborhood planning forum meetings


I've attended quite a few of those meetings over the years. Mr Shorinwa was often there but always very quiet. I can't recall any contribution from him - perhaps I wasn't listening hard enough.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks to Puddy_Tat some LJ history.


> Another one day strike by 2,000 NALGO members in October 1988 was in opposition to the government’s plans to transfer the management of Council estates to Housing Action Trusts. Two Brixton housing estates, Loughborough and Angell Town, were scheduled to be in the first wave of this initiative and there was anger and opposition from tenants who saw only higher rents behind the government’s rhetoric of freedom from local authority control. When civil servants turned up to promote the plans on the Loughborough Estate they were heckled and booed by 200 tenants (SLP 30.9.88).



Today in London striking history, 1988: 5500 Lambeth Council workers strike against cuts


----------



## madshadow (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a query regarding the *Loughborough Estate* - hows things on the estate these days? I have an offer to take a lease on the flat for few years. I've lived in and around Brixton for about 17 years, from early 90s till 2009, then I moved abroad. Now it looks like I'll be moving back to the area, which I'm very much looking forward to. I used to live near by on Barrington Rd, back in 1995, and TBH, Loughborough was quite a mess at the time... I've heard its all changed now... any feedback is welcome. 
Thanks!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 22, 2019)

madshadow said:


> I have a query regarding the *Loughborough Estate* - hows things on the estate these days? I have an offer to take a lease on the flat for few years. I've lived in and around Brixton for about 17 years, from early 90s till 2009, then I moved abroad. Now it looks like I'll be moving back to the area, which I'm very much looking forward to. I used to live near by on Barrington Rd, back in 1995, and TBH, Loughborough was quite a mess at the time... I've heard its all changed now... any feedback is welcome.
> Thanks!


I live in one of the blocks in Barrington Rd.  I have no complaints about living here.   I've had no problems at all.  The estate is cleaner than a lot of places I know.  
I've not had any problems with other residents.   In fact,   I love living here tbh.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2019)

LJAG are advertising a consultation meeting regarding proposed housing developments in the area - a joint one.

400 new homes in Loughborough Junction
400 new homes are due to be built in Loughborough Junction
over the next few years;
PUBLIC MEETING, WEDNESDAY 30 JANUARY 2019 AT 7PM
AT THE GROVE ADVENTURE PLAYGROUND,
18 GORDON GROVE, SE5 9DT.

CHAIR, DAVID HILLS FROM DSDHA, WHO DEVELOPED THE LOUGHBOROUG JUCTION PLAN IN 2013
We want to start a conversation;
We want to influence and make sure everyone in our community benefits;
We want the developers to talk to each other?
The following will be coming with their display boards:
Peabody – Higgs Industrial Estate, Herne Hill Road
Metaphorm – Hardess Street, Wellfit Street
Hero of Switzerland – Loughborough Road
Network Rail
Also invited: owners of the carpet warehouse and Hinton Road sites and Sureways Church.

Sounds of some interest, though not sure what the ultimate purpose is, apart from gathering information.

I am booked into some sort of conference workshop at St Paul's Cathedral on poverty (and usury by the sound of it).

Maybe I will have to trust others will attend this LJ workshop and report back.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2019)

Can anyone cover this for Buzz? Be good to get the word out.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 24, 2019)

CH1 said:


> LJAG are advertising a consultation meeting regarding proposed housing developments in the area - a joint one.
> 
> 400 new homes in Loughborough Junction
> 400 new homes are due to be built in Loughborough Junction
> ...


I'll try and go along to that.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2019)

LJ developments - public meeting Wednesday 30 January at 7pm


----------



## critical1 (Jan 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I'll try and go along to that.



The invite list is a bit skewed for some reason, a big impact will be on the densely populated Loughborough Estate, Indeed can Loughborough junction handle any more people, yet on the official mail out it states who's been invited and not a trace of Loughborough Estate... Bad way to start a *"Conversation" *


*400 new homes in Loughborough Junction*
400 new homes are due to be built in Loughborough Junction
over the next few years;
PUBLIC MEETING, WEDNESDAY 30 JANUARY 2019 AT 7PM
AT THE GROVE ADVENTURE PLAYGROUND,
18 GORDON GROVE, SE5 9DT.

CHAIR, DAVID HILLS FROM DSDHA, WHO DEVELOPED THE LOUGHBOROUG JUCTION PLAN IN 2013

We want to start a conversation;
We want to influence and make sure everyone in our community benefits;
We want the developers to talk to each other?
The following  will be coming with their display boards:

Peabody – Higgs Industrial Estate, Herne Hill Road
Metaphorm – Hardess Street, Wellfit Street
Hero of Switzerland – Loughborough Road
Network Rail

Let us not forget the DSDHA scandal of chopping down Mulberry trees as it didn't suit the plan, so much for sustainability.

Facing the chop: South London council's plans remove mulberry trees because they stain the pavement sparks outrage | Daily Mail Online


----------



## critical1 (Jan 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks to Puddy_Tat some LJ history.
> 
> 
> Today in London striking history, 1988: 5500 Lambeth Council workers strike against cutsView attachment 159375


Those were the days


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> The invite list is a bit skewed for some reason, a big impact will be on the densely populated Loughborough Estate, Indeed can Loughborough junction handle any more people, yet on the official mail out it states who's been invited and not a trace of Loughborough Estate... Bad way to start a *"Conversation"*



It's a public meeting so anyone from anywhere including the Loughborough Estate can go along. The invite list is for organisations with development plans.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's a public meeting so anyone from anywhere including the Loughborough Estate can go along. The invite list is for organisations with development plans.



Thanks for clarifying that, then at least its clear that  "We want the developers to talk to each other?"


----------



## teuchter (Jan 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, then at least its clear that  "We want the developers to talk to each other?"


I'm not sure what your point is - I don't see any conspiracy to exclude anyone. And yes it can be to everyone's benefit if the developers talk to each other to make the most of opportunities to connect between sites and that sort of thing.


----------



## critical1 (Jan 25, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure what your point is - I don't see any conspiracy to exclude anyone. And yes it can be to everyone's benefit if the developers talk to each other to make the most of opportunities to connect between sites and that sort of thing.


I say no more.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2019)

View this email in your browser



*A Huge Thank You to Everyone for Your Help in 2019
We have been astounded by the success of the playground since opening in July 2018. We have over 230 families registered and 30-60 young people regularly attending our play schemes

We are back and preparing for the February Half Term Opening
We are running 2 Volunteer Days on Saturdays 9th and 16th of February 2019. 10-4. 
We need help with Gardening/Building/Clearing/Painting/Cleaning and the young people of Loughborough Junction would very much appreciate your help in getting the playground reopened. Lunch is Provided*
*



*
*February Half Term Opening Times are Mon 18th- Fri 22nd Feb 10-4
  We will providing a simple lunch*
*We need Volunteers at Grove to help with running our Saturday sessions*
*Also to help with Managing the Grove Adventure Playground.
If you are interested, please contact us on grovevolunteers@gmail.com*




*Football Coaching*
 Thank you FFEM @weareffem 
and Marcus Lipton Youth Centre
@MarcusLipton





*The Unity Cafe*
Designed and Built by the Young People
Thank you BuildUp @BuildUpFdn




*Fun at Grove Christmas Party 2018*
Thank you DREW @DrewLDN and their clients.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2019)

delered as fiddly quotes didn't work.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 26, 2019)

critical1 said:


> The invite list is a bit skewed for some reason, a big impact will be on the densely populated Loughborough Estate, Indeed can Loughborough junction handle any more people, yet on the official mail out it states who's been invited and not a trace of Loughborough Estate... Bad way to start a *"Conversation" *
> 
> 
> *400 new homes in Loughborough Junction*
> ...




I reckon the email list used for invites would mean that this woul have been sent to LEMB.


As LEMB won't go to any meeting held at the Grove Adventure playground I think you should ask LEMB Chair and Board whether they will be sending someone to represent the estate. Secondly whether they have sent the info on meeting to residents.


The meeting has been scheduled to take place in the area of the most social housing. Not the middle class bit of LJ. So easily accessible to social housing residents.


So what is your problem?


----------



## critical1 (Jan 27, 2019)

Peter and the current LEMB BOARD  have not sent notice of this meeting to any residents indeed I don’t know if they are acting in anyway to benefit local residents apart from in lip service. I am not really surprised by this.

The meeting as a means of facilitating developers to talk about (developing between themselves) is a sham imho if its to talk about how they are going to squeeze in an additional 400 or how they will put in services that will be sustainable over the next 15yrs years to accommodate the already densely populated area. Sec106 money is clearly not a solution as that will not cater for the impact on public transport neither will it reduce Doctors already obscene waiting times due to such a highly populated area, it also will not provide for additional school places as I’m assuming that those moving into this area will want to start families, sec106 will not provide waste management etc.

Developers are only interested in making money and they will dangle any carrot in front of you to get what they want, never mind the consequences, I believe sec106 is only a one off payment and will not cater for the years ahead and the damage caused by inviting more residents in an already overpopulated part of the borough, I hear Clapham has a lot of space free and is less densely populated.  But in any case lets see if any of these developers will opt to remove themselves from the table.

I also have issue in the misuse of the term social housing, these new builds are not social, will not be offered at current council rents and will not be for those who are homeless, just look at so called social housing in Elephant & Castle and other areas.... they will be private extortionate shindigs for the wealthy out of reach of local residents and a vast majority of people.

On another side I don't think many residents would actually feel like they live in Loughborough Junction, just ask them. LJ is LJ not halfway to Camberwell or Brixton kinda thing


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Peter and the current LEMB BOARD  have not sent notice of this meeting to any residents indeed I don’t know if they are acting in anyway to benefit local residents apart from in lip service. I am not really surprised by this.
> 
> The meeting as a means of facilitating developers to talk about (developing between themselves) is a sham imho if its to talk about how they are going to squeeze in an additional 400 or how they will put in services that will be sustainable over the next 15yrs years to accommodate the already densely populated area. Sec106 money is clearly not a solution as that will not cater for the impact on public transport neither will it reduce Doctors already obscene waiting times due to such a highly populated area, it also will not provide for additional school places as I’m assuming that those moving into this area will want to start families, sec106 will not provide waste management etc.
> 
> ...



You're quite right that developers are only there to make money, but they also have to get planning permission and it's through that route that there is some chance of influencing what gets built - even if Lambeth planning committee are pretty hopeless, there's at least a chance of something marginally better being built if they know that people locally are taking an interest in the detail of what is being proposed. I don't go along to these meetings with any delusions that comments from the public are going to persuade the developers to massively reduce the density they aim for - but I'd rather that the developers saw that a lot of people have their eye on their proposals, than to turn up to a meeting that no-one comes to because they dismiss the whole process as worthless.

Where the stated intention is 'we want the developers to talk to each other' you see this as facilitating conspiracy between them, but I don't think that is the meaning at all: there are always opportunities, when several nearby sites get developed around the same time, to do things that otherwise would not be possible. For example, where two sites adjoin each other and face onto different streets there may be the possibility to create a through route for pedestrians which would never come about were the two sites developed years apart. Things like this often aren't even against the interests of the developers; if there are things that can benefit the neighbourhood that the developers have no reason to resist then why waste the opportunity to try and make them happen?


----------



## LondonKate (Jan 28, 2019)

Good news - *new chemist* to open at the bottom of the Keating Estates development on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Loughborough Road. The work has already started - with nice white shelving going up. No confirmation whether it is going to be a chain i.e. Boots, but great news for the area!
This info was confirmed by the developer directly. 

On a seperate note: does anyone know what is going to happen with the closed Nisa supermarket?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 28, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> Good news - *new chemist* to open at the bottom of the Keating Estates development on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Loughborough Road. The work has already started - with nice white shelving going up. No confirmation whether it is going to be a chain i.e. Boots, but great news for the area!
> This info was confirmed by the developer directly.
> 
> On a seperate note: does anyone know what is going to happen with the closed Nisa supermarket?


I want a chemist which sells the old 99p king-sized Fishermans Friends.

As for pharmacy services seems to me these are becoming attached to GP surgeries.
Is the chemist of which you speak designated as the pharmacy for HHR?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Is the chemist of which you speak designated as the pharmacy for HHR?


Junction Pharmacy opposite Coop has HHR.  Not sure if there can be more than one though.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 29, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Junction Pharmacy opposite Coop has HHR.  Not sure if there can be more than one though.


I didn't realise that.

Do you think the new one might be a Millenium Pharmacy? They seem to be an up and coming local chain - Five Ways and two others apparently in Vassall Ward?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 2, 2019)

Had an email with the link to the Higgs planning application if anyone is interested.

Housing association, Peabody submitted its planning application for 134 new homes and industrial space for the long-stalled Higgs Industrial Estate site on Herne Hill Road before Christmas. Lambeth has now validated the application and it is on-line for comment until 22 February .
The application number is 18/05425/FUL or you can click 18/05425/FUL     |              Clearance of site and mixed use redevelopment to provide a building ranging in height from 2 to 16 storeys with 134 residential units and 4,032 sqm of flexible commercial floorspace (Use Classes A1, A2, A3, B1, D1 and/or D2) along with disabled parking, servicing, cycle parking, public realm and amenity space.                  |                                                                      Higgs Industrial Estate Herne Hill Road London SE24 0AU
.
We will be calling a pubic meeting to discuss this application which will transform Loughborough Junction. Watch this space.

Best wishes
Anthea Masey
Chair
Loughborough Junction Action Group (LJAG)
07799 621 582


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Had an email with the link to the Higgs planning application if anyone is interested.
> 
> Housing association, Peabody submitted its planning application for 134 new homes and industrial space for the long-stalled Higgs Industrial Estate site on Herne Hill Road before Christmas. Lambeth has now validated the application and it is on-line for comment until 22 February .
> The application number is 18/05425/FUL or you can click 18/05425/FUL	 |			  Clearance of site and mixed use redevelopment to provide a building ranging in height from 2 to 16 storeys with 134 residential units and 4,032 sqm of flexible commercial floorspace (Use Classes A1, A2, A3, B1, D1 and/or D2) along with disabled parking, servicing, cycle parking, public realm and amenity space.				  |																	  Higgs Industrial Estate Herne Hill Road London SE24 0AU
> ...


Thanks for posting - I'll add some info to the Higgs thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2019)

Some photos 
















In photos: a wintry walk through Loughbrough Junction and Ruskin Park, south London


----------



## teuchter (Feb 3, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Thanks for posting - I'll add some info to the Higgs thread.


I've made a new thread here

Higgs Development, Loughborough Junction (2019 design)


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2019)

The Junction really is a great little community asset 












In photos: Monday night Latin jam at the Junction, Loughborough Junction, south London


----------



## teuchter (Feb 13, 2019)

I see that the Junction Pharmacy are moving into the unit on the bottom of the development by the main junction, the one built where there was previously a slice of open ground and an advertising hoarding.


----------



## LondonKate (Feb 15, 2019)

teuchter said:


> I see that the Junction Pharmacy are moving into the unit on the bottom of the development by the main junction, the one built where there was previously a slice of open ground and an advertising hoarding.



It looks much better from the outside than their previous location. 

Any news on what will happen to their old store?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 15, 2019)

No idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> It looks much better from the outside than their previous location.
> 
> Any news on what will happen to their old store?


Here's how it looks


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2019)

NOT A DOOR







‘Caution. NOT A DOOR’ – the messy facade of Loughborough Junction railway station, south London


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 19, 2019)

editor said:


> NOT A DOOR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not been a door for a couple of years. It was a door, and then they made it not a door.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 19, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> It's not been a door for a couple of years. It was a door, and then they made it not a door.


It's an outstanding example of thoughtless design; something Network Rail excel at. See also Denmark Hill station for hopeless circulation space and crowd flow, and Herne Hill station for how to refurb a historic building in the most underwhelming way possible.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 19, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's an outstanding example of thoughtless design; something Network Rail excel at. See also Denmark Hill station for hopeless circulation space and crowd flow, and Herne Hill station for how to refurb a historic building in the most underwhelming way possible.


Surely this is an example of Secured By Design:
They swapped over the entrance to stop passengers stealing free rail trips by rushing the gates. And it worked (or maybe we're not fit enough to vault over the barriers anyway).


----------



## LondonKate (Feb 20, 2019)

Any updates on the LJ Station renovations? It looks awful and there is no elevator. It's a disgrace...


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2019)

What renovations are those?
If you are local and want to make a suggestion you could come to the developers at this meeting about the site opposite. If this new housing scheme was done right there could be scope for station improvements IMHO.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> What renovations are those?
> If you are local and want to make a suggestion you could come to the developers at this meeting about the site opposite. If this new housing scheme was done right there could be scope for station improvements IMHO.


Not really, it's the Sureways church site that (might) offer scope for improvements. This proposal doesn't include that bit.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Not really, it's the Sureways church site that (might) offer scope for improvements. This proposal doesn't include that bit.


Shouldn't we be asking the council and Peabody to use powers to put it in?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Shouldn't we be asking the council and Peabody to use powers to put it in?


Do you mean a compulsory purchase of the Sureways site?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Do you mean a compulsory purchase of the Sureways site?


If necessary yes. It would make a huge difference to the site as a housing scheme, enable pavement widening and station improvements as you say.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> If necessary yes. It would make a huge difference to the site as a housing scheme, enable pavement widening and station improvements as you say.


I don't disagree but can't see it happening.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 21, 2019)

Man stabbed to death in Brixton

A 23-year-old man has died after being stabbed in south London.

Police were called to Minet Road, Brixton, at about 18:45 GMT and officers gave first aid to the victim at the scene.

He was pronounced dead at 19:27 GMT. His next of kin are yet to be informed, police said.

The Metropolitan Police said: "The Homicide and Major Crime Command has been informed. There have been no arrests and enquiries continue."


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Man stabbed to death in Brixton
> 
> A 23-year-old man has died after being stabbed in south London.
> 
> ...


Just saw this.  Fucking hell.  Practically on my doorstep!   Jeez!  Really sad.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 21, 2019)

Inside the Marcus Lipton youth club apparently.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 22, 2019)

Seen an FB post talking about a youth running into the Marcus Lipton with a big hole in his leg.....


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2019)

I went by yesterday and there were still forensics people going into the youth centre.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2019)

New Council leader Cllr Jack Hopkins response:

Love Lambeth




> A public meeting is being organised so local people can highlight the local issues they think need tackling most urgently and share their insights into what needs to be done to end the violence.
> 
> Despite this shocking incident and the challenges we face, Lambeth remains committed to tackling inequality, lobbying for more police, supporting the disadvantaged and furthering our long term approach of working with communities and all public services to find local solutions to serious youth violence.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 26, 2019)

"Our long term approach of working with communities"


----------



## critical1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> New Council leader Cllr Jack Hopkins response:
> 
> Love Lambeth


Jack really needs help from Lib Peck as she’s the expert within communities.

Now what was that new post Lib Peck went to as I can’t seem to recall? Head of something, any ideas?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Reminder of joint LJAG/Brixton Soc/HH Soc meeting at Grove Adventure Playground regarding Peabody's proposals for the old Higgs Trading Estate (including a new super-tower). from 6.30 everyone welcome


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 1, 2019)

All happening outside Coop.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> All happening outside Coop.
> 
> View attachment 163316


Hope you don't mind, I'm going to put this on the speeding thread too.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Mar 1, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> All happening outside Coop.
> 
> View attachment 163316



You've got to be doing something pretty fast and at such a strange angle on that stretch of road to hit that lamppost at such an exact right angle. Car drivers around LJ  =


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2019)

A reminder that today (Monday 4th) is the deadline to comment on the Higgs development planning application. You can comment here (click on 'make a comment'):

18/05425/FUL     |              Clearance of site and mixed use redevelopment to provide a building ranging in height from 2 to 16 storeys with 134 residential units and 4,032 sqm of flexible commercial floorspace (Use Classes A1, A2, A3, B1, D1 and/or D2) along with disabled parking, servicing, cycle parking, public realm and amenity space.                  |                                                                      Higgs Industrial Estate Herne Hill Road London SE24 0AU

More info here:

Higgs Development, Loughborough Junction (2019 design)


----------



## RHK (Mar 12, 2019)

Does anyone know if the court case re Peter Shorinwa and Sade Adedotun is going ahead? I was shocked to learn of it and the fact that Peter is still Chair of the LEMB and that Sade is still running the Loughborough Estate Office. Surely they should have been suspended until the matter has been resolved.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2019)

RHK said:


> Does anyone know if the court case re Peter Shorinwa and Sade Adedotun is going ahead? I was shocked to learn of it and the fact that Peter is still Chair of the LEMB and that Sade is still running the Loughborough Estate Office. Surely they should have been suspended until the matter has been resolved.



As has been posted previously the court case is in the legal process now. So I guess its going ahead. 

From what I heard at last general meeting of LEMB this was brought up from the floor of the meeting. 

Due to posting here many more people on estate new about it.

Yes Peter and the board are bullish on this. From what I heard about last meeting when residents were able to voice there views Peter and Baord were adamant they were going to contest allegations. And they weren't even thinking of standing down until case is resolved. 

From what I've heard Urban75 meant that people on estate got to know about this. Board hadn't told residents about this. 

Draw ones one conclusions.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 17, 2019)

Just saw a Labour councilor tweet about a public meeting this Thursday at 6:30pm in the Loughborough Community Centre


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 17, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw a Labour councilor tweet about a public meeting this Thursday at 6:30pm in the Loughborough Community Centre


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 18, 2019)

It's a very cheerful Twitter photo


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2019)

BusLanes CH1

Got the email today from local Green Cllr. Its public meeting anyone can attend:

RE: Community Safety in the Loughborough Junction area [Public meeting 21/03/2019 @ 6:30pm, SW9 7PD]


On February 21st a young man named Glendon Spence lost his life.


Any act of violence is a traumatic event. However, this incident has created not just victims of Glendon Spence’s family and friends, but also of a significant number of children and adults who witnessed the event whilst innocently playing in the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre.


Police have charged two people with murder and investigations are ongoing. Following sound medical advice, the council has deployed social and other support workers to help those who have been traumatised – be it children or adults. This approach to trauma is now a key part of our ‘reactive response’ after significant acts of violence in the borough.


Serious youth violence is a complex and long-standing issue in Lambeth. Initiatives in the past have had mixed results and arguably due to funding cuts have not remained sustainable. But we believe that we can make a real difference using our own community’s expertise & assistance, as well as using evidence from elsewhere.


The council has allocated extra funding for preventative violence-reduction work and even more importantly the council is adapting as an organisation so that it is able to meet this challenge effectively.


As it stands Marcus Lipton is closed and services paused whilst support staff, witnesses and the family come to terms with this tragedy. However, we are determined to re-open the centre over the coming weeks.


In readiness for that, and as part of our standard ‘reactive response’, there will be a community-led public meeting to allow local residents affected by this incident to engage and voice concerns with senior leaders.


The meeting will be held at 6:30pm on Thursday 21st March at the Loughborough Community Centre (105 Angell Road, SW9 7PD).


It will be chaired by Abdul-Karim Abdullah, the new chair of the Lambeth Safer Neighbourhood Board. In addition to Cllr Jack Hopkins, the panel will consist of Helen Hayes MP, a senior Lambeth police officer, a Loughborough Estate management board representative and potentially a young voice via the YLC.


Yours faithfully,



Councillor Mohammed Seedat
Cabinet member for the Voluntary Sector, Partnerships & Community Safety (job-share)


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 18, 2019)

Ahh thanks Gramsci.  I'm not sure whether I'll attend as need to be somewhere else. I assume someone from the forums will be going and reporting back, if not you or I


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Ahh thanks Gramsci.  I'm not sure whether I'll attend as need to be somewhere else. I assume someone from the forums will be going and reporting back, if not you or I



I passed the email on to my local contacts. Will try to go.

Marcus Lipton are right next to to playground. I know that that this is a very difficult time for them.

IMO services for young people have been cut to the bone. A lot of recent media attention has been on cuts to policing.

Cuts to youth work / Adventure playground trained staff have meant that services to Young people that are not "statutory" have effectively ceased to exist. Expect for exceptional efforts by locals and workers in that sector.

Cuts to Youth services should be ultimately put at the door of the Tories. As part of what the shadow chancellor, John McDonnell, said was the "political choice"of austerity. ( Correct imo) Where the less well off pay for the mistakes of the City of London/ Wall Street.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2019)

The tragic murder in LJ should not be seen in isolation. 

Austerity is a form of structural violence. Its man made. Not just unfortunate response to economic crisis.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

Posted on Buzz: 
Public meeting on Community Safety in the Loughborough Junction area, Thurs 21st March


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Just saw a Labour councilor tweet about a public meeting this Thursday at 6:30pm in the Loughborough Community Centre


You'd think that they'd be sure to get in touch with the biggest local news website to ensure as much of the community as possible hears about the meeting, but I have to thank Gramsci for tipping me off about this.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2019)

This just came through my door.   With two leaflets with support contacts ect.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

Ive heard that Lambeth Tigers, who are mentioned in letter, have put out a crowdfunding appeal. Some very young people and their parents were their when the murder happened,

Help Tigers respond to horrific incident - Online Social Fundraising Donation Platform | Givey

https://www.lambethtigersfc.org/



After a horrific tragedy witnessed in Brixton by some of our 8-year-old kids and younger, please help Lambeth Tigers respond with assistance to the children and their families and help secure and fund alternative safe training facilities for our youngest players: the Tiger Cubs (3+), FUTSAL, and girl’s football. Read more about the incident, in which a young man was stabbed to death, here: Toddlers present at killing 'need help' The money raised here will be split 50% to helping the families of children affected. We hope to organise some special events to lift their spirits and help fund any necessary treatment or therapy that is not otherwise made available by the NHS and other authorities. The other 50% will be used to fund alternative safe facilities for continuing our programme of Tiger Cubs (3-5 year olds), FUTSAL and Wildcats girls football that were previously held in the youth club affected. Thanks to Nike and to Lambeth Council we have covered the extra cost for new facilities for the next few weeks, but we need to secure these safe facilities for the next season. Lambeth Tigers works with a diverse group of young people. More than 2/3 of Lambeth Tigers players live in neighbourhoods in the top 20% for crime in Britain; about 40-50% live in neighbourhoods ranked in the top 10%. ". When you make your donation through Givey, the Charity receives 100% of the donation. Your details are safe with Givey and donating is completely secure. Whatsmore, they never share your email address with any third parties except the Charity you donate to.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> This just came through my door.   With two leaflets with support contacts ect.
> View attachment 164982 View attachment 164983



I was somewhat confused by this letter.

Had to re read it. The Youth Centre does not get much funding by Lambeth. Accepting Tory cuts they withdrew from provision.

The centre is now run by MLYC themselves as some kind of social enterprise.

The letter gives false impression that Lambeth Council are 100% behind youth provision.

Not blaming Marcus Lipton ( of Ira ) for this.

Between Tory cuts and New Labour Youth Centre like Marcus Lipton struggle.

Council see the land that Marcus Lipton/ Grove Adventure playground as development site. For housing with a new centre pushed to the back. Smaller imo.

The Council want to see a Youth Centre on the redeveloped site that is "self sustaining" ie a centre that does not get any money from Council.

IMO likely to be smaller with less facilities.

So where in practise is Hopkins support of the Youth centre?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

editor said:


> You'd think that they'd be sure to get in touch with the biggest local news website to ensure as much of the community as possible hears about the meeting, but I have to thank Gramsci for tipping me off about this.



And I got the info via BusLanes and my local Green Cllr. 

Its almost like they would wish not to many people go.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 20, 2019)

It's also been promoted via the LJAG mailing list (only today though).


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

teuchter said:


> It's also been promoted via the LJAG mailing list (only today though).



I sent the info to LJAG. They hadn't been informed about it. Anthea told me she would put it out today.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I sent the info to LJAG. They hadn't been informed about it. Anthea told me she would put it out today.



Wow that seems a bit of an oversight from the organisers


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Wow that seems a bit of an oversight from the organisers



I'm definitely going. Be interesting to see how the new leader Cllr Jacko deals with having to visit LJ. Its outside his comfort zone of Pop Brixton and Squires. He will actually have to visit a working class area. Not part of the New Labour project.

Loughborough Junction isn't like Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

‘Cynics’ of gentrification ignoring benefits claims Lambeth Cabinet member Jack Hopkins

Least we forget.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm definitely going. Be interesting to see how the new leader Cllr Jacko deals with having to visit LJ. Its outside his comfort zone of Pop Brixton and Squires. He will actually have to visit a working class area. Not part of the New Labour project.
> 
> Loughborough Junction isn't like Brixton.


I feel tempted to go. But surely this is a meeting for parents worried about the safety of their teenage children above all else.

This is the sort of thing that used to be dealt with by the Police Consultative Committee on  routine basis - until it was abolished by Mayor Boris Johnson.

I remember the abolition "consultation" at what was then the Fridge, where the community was asked about their views on abolishing the Consultative group. Cllr Rachel Heywood was clear in her disbelief and disapproval, as was councillor Ed Davie - who made an impassioned speech referring to what happened to Sean Rigg (starting in his own Thornton Ward).

If I went to the meeting tomorrow I'd feel tempted to ask if it had been good to scrap Lord Scarman's Community/Police Consultative group, and to cut police spending to the present extent - including moving Lambeth police under the command of Southwark Police force.

But this is hardly any comfort to those who have lost children over the last several years. Or helping parents with fears fro their children's future safety.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I feel tempted to go. But surely this is a meeting for parents worried about the safety of their teenage children above all else.
> 
> This is the sort of thing that used to be dealt with by the Police Consultative Committee on  routine basis - until it was abolished by Mayor Boris Johnson.
> 
> ...



I think you should go and say this.

This is a meeting called by local politicians.

Cuts to police , cuts to youth service, etc are all relevant issues.

All these things affect safety. 

And even If one is not a parent, like me, I  live in neighbourhood and I don't want to see things like this happen.


----------



## critical1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I was somewhat confused by this letter.
> 
> Had to re read it. The Youth Centre does not get much funding by Lambeth. Accepting Tory cuts they withdrew from provision.
> 
> ...




I’d really like to see how Hopkins deals with this his  predecessor  Lib Peck was instrumental in reducing the funding of  services and introducing cuts and is now an expert in anti violence in particulare knife crime across the city as yet no one has heard any thing from her publicly or via any other means on her watch.... 

“Cllr Lib Peck announced her resignation from the authority to take a job running City Hall's new violence reduction unit.”

Sadiq Khan unveils new anti-violence boss


You could not make this up.

Lambeth council leader Lib Peck quitting to be head of Sadiq Khan’s Violence Reduction Unit


----------



## critical1 (Mar 21, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> It's a very cheerful Twitter photo


No ones ever seen her that’s probably why...


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2019)

I went to the meeting. Was about twenty minutes late. Got there when Helen Hayes MP was speaking. 

One thing that was on the agenda we all got given was this:

"Council support for youth and play provision in the borough including Grove and Marcus Lipton being off the redevelopment Masterplan options."

This is a result for the Grove Adventure playground.


----------



## critical1 (Mar 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I went to the meeting. Was about twenty minutes late. Got there when Helen Hayes MP was speaking.
> 
> One thing that was on the agenda we all got given was this:
> 
> ...


That's good news for the Grove playground... But did they mention Lib Peck and the millions being spent to combat knife crime, or any additional funding, or was it a fact finding mission?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2019)

Start of my notes of meeting. I missed intros by Helen Hayes MP and Jacko Hopkins the new leader of the Council.

It was packed meeting. With plenty of locals laying into the Cops, Lambeth Council and politicians in general.

A good meeting. Jack didn't do badly. For first visit to the working class of LJ he looked a bit shell shocked by the end. This is not part of the New Labour project so did him good imo.

I got there when PC Plod was telling locals about whats been happening. 2 arrested and charged with murder, others on bail. The court process will take a long time.

He also said that knife crime was national issue. Understand that relationship with local community wasn't that good. That cops had to work collaboratively with local community.

After this Q&A with residents making comments and questions.

This started off with parent saying that parents can't discipline children now. As they get in trouble with social workers and police.

The role of parents came up in meeting several time. That people feel they can't bring up there children without the authorities interfering.

Why are Council shutting down places that provide for young people?

Complaints about policing of young people. One person who works in Marcus Lipton said the police regard Marcus Lipton Youth centre as a "holding place" for youth. They use it as place to go and arrest youth. He said they treat youth badly. Said one Cop had told youth to "go and suck your mother", told and another to drop his trousers and said you are not "a big guy". Cops intimidate local youth.

Issue of children being excluded from school came up. Children are excluded / expelled rather than engaged with.

There is not adequate police numbers for the area. Police do not engage with local community.

Parents need support mechanisms. Resources essential. Some people may be single parents or parents with mental health problems.

Criticism of police response to the murder. The police kept even young children from leaving centre for two and a half hours.

The Counselling the Council offered after the murder was inadequate and not appropriate. Such as offering group counselling. When people needed one to one. And also counselling by emails.

Many compliants that local community initiatives to provide services for young people are done by volunteers. That the authorities ( Council) now little of them and don't give enough support.

My impression of the meeting is that there are a lot of local people doing voluntary work for young people. Filling the gaps left by cuts by Council.

That this unpaid work used to be funded by local Councils/ GLC/ ILEA. As funding has been gradually cut over the years many things have been lost. What remains is mainly been done by unpaid volunteers.

Several people in audience pointed out that those at the table at head of meeting- the MP and Councillors -get paid whilst us volunteers get nothing. That politicians are only interested when it comes to election time.

One remark by Cllr Jack Hopkins stood out. Lambeth is "not poor , plenty of resources".


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2019)

critical1 said:


> That's good news for the Grove playground... But did they mention Lib Peck and the millions being spent to combat knife crime, or any additional funding, or was it a fact finding mission?



Lib Peck didn't come up. I guess not many are aware she has the new job for the Mayor.

IMO the good news is also for the Marcus Lipton centre as well. Someone at meeting was complaining that the Council wanted to get rid of MLYC and build flats on it. ( not me). So this decision of the Council also protects the MLYC.

The Regeneration dept plans for the site was for smaller Youth centre with rest of site as flats.

After all the months of arguments with Regen officers to be told at meeting one was right all along and treating the GroveAPG/ MLYC site as development opportunity was crap idea is great.

I really want to meet Regen officers who told me I was being "not sensible" for saying that land should be kept for youth provision.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

critical1 said:


> That's good news for the Grove playground... But did they mention Lib Peck and the millions being spent to combat knife crime, or any additional funding, or was it a fact finding mission?



On additional funding. 

Well Labour party ( Jacko and Helen) said Tory cuts were to blame.

Both Jacko and Helen said they would help local community try to raise funds. 

What I thought was concrete step forward was that seeing the Grove APG/ MLYC as no longer a development site. Grove volunteers had seen Helen Hayes last week. At her instigation. I think she persuaded Council to do this. To her credit. 

Even if funding is not available I think keeping Council owned land in public ownership is important. We all know this particular Council see virtue in disposing of land. This decision may be temporary but its important change of direction by Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

From the agenda of meeting that was handed out to everyone.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks for the write up!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 22, 2019)

Second part on the meeting last night.

Stuck in my mind that residents are complaining that MP/ Cllr/ Police are all paid to do there jobs. Residents didn't feel that they doing much for it. Whilst some residents are filling gaps left by cuts as volunteers.

Reminds me of disagreement I had recently with a Cllr who said they didn't have time to meet community group. Didnt like it when I told them that they got paid to do this. Cabinet members are on over £28 000 a year. Cllrs get laptop and mobile phone expenses as well.

In a poor community like in LJ £28 000 sounds a lot.

Cllr Jack response to comments from the residents:

Jacko said he had been brought up by single mother. He said good stuff was happening like LJ Works. Which would bring in support from organisations like Tree Shepherd. Council gets inward investment into Lambeth.

He then went off on one about millionaire footballers who get into big money then forget there roots. I think this was reference to the Lambeth Tigers coach saying he was a top coach and could go off and make more money elsewhere. But he stayed in community doing voluntary work. Jack made feeble attempt to show his left wing credentials to the working class audience. A crass attempt. Trying to whip up resentment. Didn't work.

Local residents at meeting were articulate about the problems in their area. Major ones relevent to Council being policing and cuts to youth services. Also the lack of interest by authorities to the problems they face until there is a murder.

( to add. The road closure debacle. Really resented by Loughborough Estate residents should have made politicians wake up to the fact that local working class people felt alienated and ignored by authorities. I would have thought that Labour Council could have gone and listened to Loughborough Estate residents about the underlying issues. They didn't. They went back to ignoring them until this murder)

Ira from Marcus Lipton Youth Centre then spoke.

Said where are the young people? Need to talk to young people. Only time people are listened to is when someone dies. Some young people have no hope or opportunities. They are damaged at different levels. Proper engagement is needed. He also said that the Centre provides space for free for some local groups. ( that it is a community resource)

The head Cop spoke in reply to criticism:

He said a load of stuff about police restructuring neighbour teams etc. Sounded to me like meaningless waffle.

He then said community didn't want to engage with Ward Panels and Safer Neighbourhood Panels. Said police were trying to make community engagement work.

From audience further complaints about lack of officers compared to population.

Use of Tasers came up at meeting. The Police chief said there are mixed views on use of tasers.

The Police chief said that there are two police officers  per Council Ward. This was criticised for not being enough.

The Police chief said that as part of the restructuring the police would do more youth engagement.

( I felt that police simply don't have resources to do much of this.)

( Last part will be Helen Hayes  and summing up)


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2019)

Gramsci Agree with your summary.

At the beginning of the meeting poor old Helen Hayes was rather sabotaged by the erratic PA system in the hall. It had some bursts of hum and static at mega decibel levels during her speech, which seemed to rather interrupt the flow.

Jack Hopkins did come across as quite engaging as you also say. His manner is more natural than Lib Peck who had a touch of the Maybot about her.

I was taken aback on his feedback towards the end when Jack Hopkins said (in the context of complaints about lack of funding for community projects such as the Marcus Lipton Centre):
"We can do something about that, we are not poor, we have resource." or something very like it. I think he meant the council was not poor.

I should add that this sort of thing did not go down with the Marcus Lipton crowd and others who were very vocal that the council has not kept promises in the past, and they didn't trust the council not to dispose of their site for development either. 

The meeting went well until about 7.20 when people started asking questions and making speeches around their own concerns, not necessarily to do with knife crime or Marcus Lipton. One lady went on for 10-15 minutes about the history of Lysada - a youth project which had rocky relations with the council in the 1990s.

I thought it was good that Helen Hayes came and stayed to the end. Our traditional MPs such as Tessa Jowell and Keith Hill used to turn up to meetings and then slope off when they'd done their speech "to attend a vote in the house" being the general explanation.

There was a full slate of Coldharbour Ward councillors at the top table, though they didn't say anything. First time I've ever been at a meeting when all my councillors have been there at the same time!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2019)

The public meeting report part three.

Near end of meeting Helen Hayes MP and Cllr Jack Hopkins spoke.

Helen Hayes said that the Tories had taken money out of the area. She offered to help groups get funding. A strategy for funding was needed. So made offer for any group to come to her for support.

Resident said only time politicians come to area was election time. Helen said she knocks on doors every Saturday and holds regular surgeries were locals can meet her.

Resident said that groups need training in how to access grants.

Cllr Hopkins summed up issues:

1) School exclusions.
2) money/ get help for area
3) keep talking / round table discussions with community and Council

This was when he said ( as CH1 also noticed) that the "Council is not poor has plenty of resources". That was a surprise.

Summing up from local resident who had chaired the meeting ( Must be Adbul - Karim Abdullah Chair of Lambeth Water Neighborhood board)

He made the point that well as resources that local people had a responsibility as well.

This was a theme that came up in meeting. That parents had a responsibility to bring up there children properly. A criticism was that the authorities: police and social workers interfered in this.

Abdul said that people should make effort to get to know there neighbours. That people didn't know there neighbours. " it takes a a village to raise a child"

Then Mr Peter Shorinwa LEMB chair and Ms Folashade Adedotun Estate director of LEMB spoke. ( see post 2643 by critical1 on the ongoing court case) at this point some people left. I did here that comments were made that they weren't going to listen to them.

Peter waffled on Folashade then spoke on all the great things LEMB were doing. Including going to build outdoor gym. She started by saying local groups were welcome to use estate facilities to hold meetings. But any group found using drugs was not welcome.

At this several people stood up to complain. She was criticised for first thing she said was so negative. Why the "negativity"? Why start with "pulling them (community) down".

So that was end of meeting. LEMB board didn't come out of it well. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My impressions.


Good result that Grove APG/ Marcus Lipton land no longer Council development site. But is this permanent? Or just until dust has settled and officers can sneak it back into the agenda?
Many people said parents had a role. But that the authorities interfered with how parents bring up children.
Responsibility of parents and community.
Mistrust of police in sections of community.
Mistrust of politicians
Frustration of locals who gave voluntary time to keep services going that had been cut with little support from the Council.

Solutions?

Helen Hayes offered to help groups get funding.
Cllr Hopkins said "round table" talks should continue


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2019)

Posted on Buzz. Great work Gramsci!
Report from the public meeting on community safety in the Loughborough Junction area, Thurs 21st Mar 2019


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2019)

Aren't JP Morgan heavily involved in some LJ regeneration schemes?

What a bunch of rotters they are.
Billionaire JP Morgan chief attacks socialism as 'a disaster'


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2019)

editor said:


> Aren't JP Morgan heavily involved in some LJ regeneration schemes?
> What a bunch of rotters they are.
> Billionaire JP Morgan chief attacks socialism as 'a disaster'


How do they compare with the Sacklers then?

PS I went to a "Community Preview" of the new British Museum exhibition about Eduard Munch - famed above all else for painting/woodcut/etching "The Scream". Forget all those free museum and gallery charges which came in with Tony Blair. They will be charging £17 from tomorrow for this (£14 pensioners etc). Van Gough at the Tate Britain is £22 (£20 pensioners).
 
I guess if we apply morality checks to sponsors museums & galleries will have to bring back charges for everything, and Loughborough Junction will cease to be a haven for vegan horse lovers!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Tesco Express Loughborough Junction have dropped two of my favourite economy beverages with the new financial year.

Hobgoblin 5.2% ruby ale £1.30 - deleted
Tesco Fiery Ginger Beer 55p - deleted

The only cheap alcohol left (at the moment) is Crofters Apple Cider 5% 2L £2.15.
Not satisfying compared with Hobgoblin.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 11, 2019)

I noticed that grocery shop that's been closed for Christ knows how long opposite the new chemist is going to be an estate agents called "My London Pad"  
Just what we need!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 11, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> I noticed that grocery shop that's been closed for Christ knows how long opposite the new chemist is going to be an estate agents called "My London Pad"
> Just what we need!


Nevertheless the Junction Pharmacy has a fantastic LED display with ringing phones. I was quite carried away waiting for the lights to change on the 345.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Nevertheless the Junction Pharmacy has a fantastic LED display with ringing phones. I was quite carried away waiting for the lights to change on the 345.


Love the new Junction Pharmacy.	Love even more that it's nearer to me than the old one!


----------



## Johnlj123 (Apr 11, 2019)

I love the new Junction Pharmacy as well, however I now have to walk twice as far.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2019)

I've not been in yet. Exciting times ahead, next time I need to pick up a prescription.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2019)

Clarkshaws in Parliament with their Four Freedoms beer supporting staying in EU.

Its good. Wish different name had been used though. I'm for Remain. But their are problems with the Four EU Freedoms imo. They are neo liberal imposition on all EU countries. 

Still Clarkshaws are right to be Remainers.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2019)

I was coming back from LJ towards Brixton Friday mid-day when the road was blocked with what appeared to be two large brewing vessels going into Belinda Road (next to Tesco express).

I wondered if it was Clarkshaws & tweeted them. They say not them, but they were sharing their old premises in Belinda Road with another brewery. Looks like that one is increasing capacity!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2019)

I am only posting this here because I know there are


CH1 said:


> I was coming back from LJ towards Brixton Friday mid-day when the road was blocked with what appeared to be two large brewing vessels going into Belinda Road (next to Tesco express).
> 
> I wondered if it was Clarkshaws & tweeted them. They say not them, but they were sharing their old premises in Belinda Road with another brewery. Looks like that one is increasing capacity!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2019)

BTW just to note for those on here who like the Co-op, the Andrew Marr programme last Sunday had the CEO of the Co-op. (also David Lammy in full flight plus the nauseating Gerard Batten and the fudamentally supine David Liddington)

Steve Murrells - Co-op CEO, been in post 2 years - was asked various things about the Co-op (a bit uncontentious for Mr Marr I would have thought)

Mr Murrells said, in answer to Marr saying everything was going digital - "We like shops, and we like people in our shops"

More suprising to me he said that the Co-op was the largest single sponsor of Academies and 50,000 children go to school wearing a Co-op uniform every day. Maybe this is a northern thing - I've never noticed any Co-op flashes on school uniforms in South London.
BBC iPlayer - The Andrew Marr Show - 14/04/2019


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Just in case anyone interested, there is a CAMRA Brixton pub tour on Wednesday 24th April, starting (surprisingly) 7 pm at the Hero of Switzerland. Cross-posted from Brixton thread. (from London Drinker)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Just in case anyone interested, there is a CAMRA Brixton pub tour on Wednesday 24th April, starting (surprisingly) 7 pm at the Hero of Switzerland. Cross-posted from Brixton thread. (from London Drinker)


Brief report back on the CAMRA event.

I only made it to this pub, not the remaining five. About 15-20 CAMRA afficionados tuned up. Not your usual Hero of Switzerland types. There was a bit of  bus or train-spotting feel to this lot, although possibly more women than on a train spotting outing.

They came prepared - a sheaf of notes was issued giving the details of building date, style, decor, ales available etc for each venue.
The bit for the Hero was more or less like this from the CAMRA website


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 29, 2019)

Just a reminder, literally the point of the Four Freedoms beer was a celebration of concepts like Freedom of Movement. That's why we (I helped organise it) did it and why we had the launch at Whirled and got the band along. It was a nice fun night out with a cheerful outcome instead of the annoying last 2-3 years of Brexit. Also was a nice opportunity for the local Greens, Labour and Lib Dems to be at a social event about an issue they believe in.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 29, 2019)

> Posted on Buzz. Great work Gramsci!
> Report from the public meeting on community safety in the Loughborough Junction area, Thurs 21st Mar 2019


Thank you for sharing your detailed eye witness account of the public meeting on 21 March 2019.

Another report also appeared here:

Violent Crime Public Meeting @ Loughborough Community Centre

An interview with Ira Campbell, Managing Director, Marcus Lipton Community Centre, was published yesterday and raises urgent issues that go beyond Loughborough Junction:

A Fatal Stabbing Took Place At This Man's Youth Club - Now He Speaks Out


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2019)

Some photos. I can't imagine the area will look like this much longer. 
















In photos: A look around Padfield Road in Loughborough Junction, south London


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Apr 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Some photos. I can't imagine the area will look like this much longer.
> 
> In photos: A look around Padfield Road in Loughborough Junction, south London



I do find it funny that L. Junction was used to simulate cold war era East Germany in the Man from UNCLE.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 30, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Brief report back on the CAMRA event.
> View attachment 169349
> I only made it to this pub, not the remaining five. About 15-20 CAMRA afficionados tuned up. Not your usual Hero of Switzerland types. There was a bit of  bus or train-spotting feel to this lot, although possibly more women than on a train spotting outing.
> 
> ...





I like the Hero. Its old school boozer.


----------



## Gramsci (May 9, 2019)




----------



## CH1 (May 16, 2019)

Just looking at the very confusing planning application for 6-8 Hinton Road (next to green Man skill Zone).

Had an interesting chat about this with Anthea and the Green Man manager on Saturday at the Hardess "Consultation". 6-8 Hinton Road had been used by Kids Company for a while several years ago - so might have belonged to Lambeth Council up to that time. 

The present application on 6-8 Hinton Road is for a 17 room hostel with added mansard roof extension - but the application does not have a Planning and Access Statement (apparently now a legal requirement) so it's not really clear what's going on.

Residents of one of the Green Man flats have objected on light (overshadowing) grounds. 

What I find bizarre about this application is the building owners according to the land registry are a company registered in Anguilla and the Isle of Man. Company secretary by the name of Mr Murphy. Not presumably too easy to get hold of if Lambeth wished to enforce something!


----------



## teuchter (May 16, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Just looking at the very confusing planning application for 6-8 Hinton Road (next to green Man skill Zone).
> 
> Had an interesting chat about this with Anthea and the Green Man manager on Saturday at the Hardess "Consultation". 6-8 Hinton Road had been used by Kids Company for a while several years ago - so might have belonged to Lambeth Council up to that time.
> 
> ...



A Design and Access Statement is only a requirement for developments over a certain size.

Looks like they already had an application refused (top image)

Now they are trying for something slightly smaller (bottom image)

I'd say the Green Man resident probably has a legitimate objection.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2019)

I've an old fridge and cooker plus a few other electrical items In trying to dispose of. The fridge is broken and the cooker is so old it can't be used. So only for scrap. 

Lambeth now charge. I tried to book collection and the online system said no Street collections from my bit of CHL. Im guessing that is because my street has narrow pavement. 

I don't know what to do. Does anyone else have any idea?

I could of course put the stuff on the street. I see this everyday. I don't want to. I rather it be collected and disposed of properly.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2019)

If you buy a new fridge then many companies offer to take the old one away at the same as delivering the new one (maybe they are obliged to?)

I wouldn't put a fridge out because my understanding is that they need to be disposed of properly. But if you put a cooker on the street I reckon it'll get picked up for scrap. It doesn't seem like anything metal sits around for too long.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2019)

There are plenty of waste disposal companies. Not cheap though as the proper ones have to have waste disposal licences


----------



## RHK (Jun 6, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> As has been posted previously the court case is in the legal process now. So I guess its going ahead.
> 
> From what I heard at last general meeting of LEMB this was brought up from the floor of the meeting.
> 
> ...



Is there any further news re the court case against Peter Shorinwa and Folasade Adedotun?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2019)

RHK said:


> Is there any further news re the court case against Peter Shorinwa and Folasade Adedotun?



I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 7, 2019)

Vale St recycling takes fridges and cookers, if you know anyone with a big enough car/van it might be possible to take them down yourself


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 7, 2019)

I don't think you can take a van into Vale Street but I do see people with them parked outside and then taking stuff in on foot


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2019)

Some Loughborough Junction history 

Local history: Shops, pubs and people of Loughborough Road, SW9


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2019)

I didn't realise the building was going to be this big:


----------



## critical1 (Jun 27, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Looks like someone's worried...
> I am really surprised that those accused going to Crown Court have not resigned or taken leave and are still in charge of finances, come on Lambeth.
> 
> I believe George Medrano should know better than to send out a letter like this.
> ...



Court date is set for 15th July


----------



## RHK (Jun 28, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Court date is set for 15th July


About time we received some information from Lambeth Council and LEMB Board about this and other estate matters.

Residents rarely get information from the LEMB or the office as it is. I get more information on a number 3 bus than I do from the LEMB. LEMB seem to have an extremely high regard for themselves despite doing very little.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2019)

RHK said:


> About time we received some information from Lambeth Council and LEMB Board about this and other estate matters.
> 
> Residents rarely get information from the LEMB or the office as it is. I get more information on a number 3 bus than I do from the LEMB. LEMB seem to have an extremely high regard for themselves despite doing very little.



Probably Lambeth Council see this as a case in progress and can't comment. 

However from what I hear if it hadn't been for critical1  posting here people on the estate would not have heard about it. 

Loughborough estate is big. If enough people turn up to meetings they could unseat the relevant board members.


----------



## RHK (Jun 30, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Probably Lambeth Council see this as a case in progress and can't comment.
> 
> However from what I hear if it hadn't been for critical1  posting here people on the estate would not have heard about it.
> 
> Loughborough estate is big. If enough people turn up to meetings they could unseat the relevant board members.


 
Fair point. I was unaware of the court case until this year so I'm glad Critical1 posted the information.

Lots of people are disillusioned both with the LEMB Board and the Loughborough Estate Office. That could be a reason why many don't attend the meetings and they may not get home from work in time to either.

Peter Shorinwa acts like he owns the estate (instead of Lambeth Council) and the Board as a whole don't do anything for the Estate. The Loughborough Estate Office staff don't seem to understand the concept of customer service. Residents just seem to be a irritant for the office staff. The way the estate is run and managed is outdated and archaic.


----------



## prunus (Jul 11, 2019)

Coldharbour lane closed off by police between Kenbury Street and Denmark Road, not sure why, but no traffic going either direction at the moment.   Hope, probably futilely, it’s nothing serious.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 11, 2019)

Collision RTA early hours


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 11, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Collision RTA early hours




Open for cyclists and pedestrians. Looks like a nasty-ish smash. From the amount of police as I cycled past, I'm assuming it's not just damage to a vehicle, but to a person or persons


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jul 11, 2019)

It was a 3/4 wheeler trike thing, gone into a car. I hope they were wearing helmets although there has been one around recently, with no helmets being worn by the driver or the pillion passenger.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Those of us who have been observing the Loughborough Estate Management Board will have noticed since they were called out about the Crown Court Case at the last meeting.
They have been very very quiet to the point of distraction.  LEMB had a meeting in January and that was the last they were heard or seen till today.

Peter Shorinwa  (the chair) and Sade (estate director) have both been charged with Financial Fraud, with the full support of the current board also pleading his innocence as stated in a letter they had hand delivered after the last meeting they had in January.

Both Peter and Sade appeared together in the *Inner London Crown Court* on the first day of an expected 14 day hearing.


I managed to find this twitter page for Peter Shorinwa, I think his use of Pinocchio is very appropriate. He appears to retweet a lot but as in life, makes very little comment himself.


I expect Pinocchio's nose to indeed grow a lot longer over the coming next 2 weeks, at the Inner London Crown Court.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 15, 2019)

Just in case you did not realise that Peter Shorinwa and Sade (Fulushade) Adetotun were officially charged with financial fraud, here are the details again.
Not once but charged twice.

 Just in case you did not realise that Peter Shorinwa and Sade were officially charged with financial fraud here are the details again


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

critical1 - possibly unlucky for Peter his trial was switched from Inner London Crown Court to Southwark Crown Court. Southwark specialise in fraud. I recall seeing financial delinquents like Harry Rednapp, Keith Kerr (former Ujima Housing Association CEO) and last but not least James Ibori, money laundering Governor of Nigeria's Delta State at Southwark.

James Ibori was most glamorous. He got approx £7 million of apparently illegally acquired assets confiscated (did the Queen keep this money - or was it returned to the people of Deltas State Nigeria one wonders). He served 4 years of a 13 year sentence and then returned in triumph to Nigeria like the prodigal son.

Good you posted the change - people might have turned up at the Inner London Crown Court, which of course specialised in the low grade murder and GBH cases.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

critical1 scrap all that above - the hearing database has them at Inner London Crown Court. Maybe if you said it was Southwark you didn't go yourself?


----------



## Joanne Samuels (Jul 15, 2019)

How did they keep their jobs under investigation and Sade was there the other day


----------



## Joanne Samuels (Jul 15, 2019)

Joanne Samuels said:


> How did they keep their jobs under investigation and Sade was there the other day


I dont get it


----------



## RHK (Jul 15, 2019)

Joanne Samuels said:


> I dont get it


I don't get it either. It's ridiculous. Both should have been suspended from their posts until the conclusion of the court case. The Board should make Loughborough Estate residents aware that the pair of them are on trial. Not a fan of either of them even more so now. If anyone else was on trial I am pretty sure they would have made sure everyone knew about it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2019)

Joanne Samuels said:


> How did they keep their jobs under investigation and Sade was there the other day



The Loughborough Estate  is a big estate.

I hear complaints all the time about the board. The same people will often then launch into criticism of LJAG.

I'm not on the estate. So not in LEMB.

I find it frustrating that on a large estate like this there aren't a small number of people who will turn up to meetings to vote them out.

I find it depressing that community run estate is generally regarded by residents as just as bad as the Council running it directly.

I am an ex Coop housing member but since being in LJ and seeing how sections of community politics works I have reservations about the "community" running services.

It can be just as bad as the Council.

Also this is kind of putting me off involvement in community issues.

Some community activists can behave as just as badly as Council. I've seen it here.


----------



## RHK (Jul 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Loughborough Estate  is a big estate.
> 
> I hear complaints all the time about the board.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you but in the past I have been to the Board meetings and it's a total waste of time.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2019)

RHK said:


> I totally agree with you but in the past I have been to the Board meetings and it's a total waste of time.



But LEMB has a constitution. At AGM officers have to be re elected.

No one will stand up to Peter and his board as they are afraid of them.

My position now is that it would be better if Lambeth took over control of the estate. Since residents won't stand up to to LEMB.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2019)

On issues like the Grove Adventure playground LEMB aren't interested.

They are the constituted body to represent residents.

I don't join LJAG and I'm fortunately not on the LJ estate.

Community politics in LJ are pretty shit.

The only winners out of this are our New Labour Council.

Who benefit from all this.


----------



## RHK (Jul 15, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> But LEMB has a constitution. At AGM officers have to be re elected.
> 
> No one will stand up to Peter and his board as they are afraid of them.
> 
> My position now is that it would be better if Lambeth took over control of the estate. Since residents won't stand up to to LEMB.



I agree with every point you make Gramsci. It's to do with the attitude and general nature of both the Board and the Estate Office. All of the people I know are just fed up with the Board and the Office. Both appear self-serving. Lambeth Council should take the Loughborough Estate Over. An LEMB Chair should only be allowed to serve one term of 2 years before they are replaced so the Estate keeps moving forward. The Loughborough Estate is in a rut. The residents won't stand up to the Board and LEMB out of apathy and because of those that are elected and those who run the estate. It's the largest estate in Lambeth and yet the worst run. The best thing that could happen to the estate is for the Chair of the LEMB to permanently step down and a new Board elected. The Estate Office used to have great staff who were really helpful but now it's the opposite.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 15, 2019)

CH1 said:


> critical1 scrap all that above - the hearing database has them at Inner London Crown Court. Maybe if you said it was Southwark you didn't go yourself?


*Yes I stand corrected.


 Inner London Crown Court 




																												   Newington Causeway				 
		   London				 
																											   :			SE1 6AZ
*


----------



## critical1 (Jul 15, 2019)

RHK said:


> I agree with every point you make Gramsci. It's to do with the attitude and general nature of both the Board and the Estate Office. All of the people I know are just fed up with the Board and the Office. Both appear self-serving. Lambeth Council should take the Loughborough Estate Over. An LEMB Chair should only be allowed to serve one term of 2 years before they are replaced so the Estate keeps moving forward. The Loughborough Estate is in a rut. The residents won't stand up to the Board and LEMB out of apathy and because of those that are elected and those who run the estate. It's the largest estate in Lambeth and yet the worst run. The best thing that could happen to the estate is for the Chair of the LEMB to permanently step down and a new Board elected. The Estate Office used to have great staff who were really helpful but now it's the opposite.



The current board are all apparently "Hand Picked" by Peter they will vote and do anything he says.

The staff are mostly agency, 2yrs who else does this?? point is its the whole board and also out of 6000 resident less than a handful show any interest. There is already a fixed term. It's always difficult to find people to commit themselves to meetings etc...

At the last meeting several months!!! ago I believe unless someone knows different, they all behaved like puppets.
A board member called George sent out a letter stating that Peter and Sade are totally innocent and how much good they have done whilst extolling themselves.
Considering they have have had over 6 months before their trail to court favour (excuse the pun) they have not done much at all.
This current board are worse than Lambeth cabinet.

As for Lambeth running Loughborough not a good idea!! They'll just sell off Loughborough as soon as they can just like Cressingham, unless you think that's a great idea.

LEMB are very clear by the action of not suspending Peter / Sade or allowing them to, that they are fully in support of them and actions (crimes). It should be interesting to see how far Pinocchio can get them to go as they currently do not have one dissenting voice.

No resignation, no suspensions, no standing down only 100% support maybe the Tories could learn something from this Pinocchio.

Tomorrow is another day at Southwark Crown Court, where noses grow and lies take root.

Peter Shorinwa charged with Fraud (it wasn't me, honestly it's a little mistake)


----------



## RHK (Jul 15, 2019)

critical1 said:


> The current board are all apparently "Hand Picked" by Peter they will vote and do anything he says.
> 
> The staff are mostly agency, 2yrs who else does this?? point is its the whole board and also out of 6000 resident less than a handful show any interest. There is already a fixed term. It's always difficult to find people to commit themselves to meetings etc...
> 
> ...


Not being that familiar with court case listings why is the case listed under The Inner Crown Court and not Southwark Crown Court?  Or am I reading the listings wrong?

Unless Peter Shorinwa steps down or is 'fired' from his role as Chair (without being able to be re-elected as Chair or a Board member again) and a new Board elected then the Loughborough Estate is going to get worse and deeper into the rut it is in. Lambeth Council needs to step in.

There are some staff in the office who have worked there for many years and new staff (over the last two years). None of established or newer staff are that helpful. Loughborough Estate has missed the memo about customer service. It seems to be on a separate island to the rest of Lambeth. Lambeth's largest estate does not have a Tenants and Residents Association, it can't maintain and keep an up to date and well informed website or Facebook page, meeting minutes are treated like secret service documents and it does not foster any sense of community at all.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2019)

critical1 is correct if Lambeth take over management of the estate then they would if they wanted be able to start an estate "regeneration" programme. As in Cressingham Gardens.

Which is why Cressingham are trying to take over management of their estate.

An estate residents group was set up (LETRA). This could have been an alternative to the present Board. But the main person who started it and kept it going moved away. So it fell into abeyance.

An issue with all community groups is that only a few people will keep them going. This isn't a criticism of people involved. Its what I see around LJ and Brixton.

When something serious happens loads of people for a short while turn up and get involved. Take the community meeting on the Loughborough Estate after the murder in MLYC.

Its a real problem. People aren't paid for their voluntary time. Many people ( me included) spend a lot of day just trying to get by. Its difficult to find time and energy to do much. 

Estate Management Boards are a lot of responsibilty. Angell Town one collapsed.  Despite the Angell Town estate getting a lot of grant support to redesign the estate. A tenant led design. In long term the management board didn't work. Cowley one has lasted. 

What I'm saying is that EMBs need support and sympathetic oversight from a local authority.

This does not happen. Lambeth Council would love to get rid of LEMB.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2019)

RHK said:


> Not being that familiar with court case listings why is the case listed under The Inner Crown Court and not Southwark Crown Court?  Or am I reading the listings wrong?
> 
> Unless Peter Shorinwa steps down or is 'fired' from his role as Chair (without being able to be re-elected as Chair or a Board member again) and a new Board elected then the Loughborough Estate is going to get worse and deeper into the rut it is in. Lambeth Council needs to step in.
> 
> There are some staff in the office who have worked there for many years and new staff (over the last two years). None of established or newer staff are that helpful. Loughborough Estate has missed the memo about customer service. It seems to be on a separate island to the rest of Lambeth. Lambeth's largest estate does not have a Tenants and Residents Association, it can't maintain and keep an up to date and well informed website or Facebook page, meeting minutes are treated like secret service documents and it does not foster any sense of community at all.


critical1 made a mistake heading it Southwark Crown Court - his listing particulars are correct - it's Inner London at Elephant & Castle/Borough

Re supending Peter and Sade It might depend on the EMB's constitution. Maybe Lambeth are hoping the accused will be found guilty and sent down - in which case they could presumably call an emergency EGM of the EMB to elect a new board.

Maybe the last thing Lambeth Council wanted was some sort of civil rights action by potentially litigious Nigerian housing officers awaiting trial.
Lambeth normally avoid court action - and when they do get into it often seem to cock it up.


----------



## Andy01 (Jul 15, 2019)

critical1 said:


> I think this makes things very clear its now doing the rounds!View attachment 158101




They are in court today as well: 15th and  16th July. You can only see the listing on the day


----------



## Andy01 (Jul 15, 2019)

Just seen this


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

How many people are on the Loughborough Estate Management Board? Only eight including Peter are listed on the LEMB website:
The Board

Do they represent each different area of the Loughborough Estate with each different areas issues as well as estate issues? Are they representative of each age group and nationality on the estate?

Would be good to know all the names and faces of those unqualified residents who are responsible for the running of the Loughborough Estate and making decisions that affect all on the estate (with professional photographs unlike the current photos).

Why does the Loughborough Estate website have a box that pops up to Chat Live but always states each day there is no one available?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> How many people are on the Loughborough Estate Management Board? Only eight including Peter are listed on the LEMB website:
> The Board
> 
> Would be good to know all the names and faces of those unqualified residents who are responsible for the running of the Loughborough Estate and making decisions that affect all on the estate (with professional photographs unlike the current photos).
> ...


Can't help with exactly what you are asking, but here are the latest accounts (to 31/3/18) and the latest constitution as filed at the Financial Conduct Authority Mutuals Public Register


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Can't help with exactly what you are asking, but here are the latest accounts (to 31/3/18) and the latest constitution as filed at the Financial Conduct Authority Mutuals Public Register



Thanks for the info. I had a quick look through it and unless I'm my counting is off that is only 8 Board members. 8! Definitely doesn't seem representative of the estate in terms of age and nationality. An estate as diverse as this should be really diverse across the board. 8! Crikey! I would have thought 12 members would be the minimum. Where are the 18-25 and 25-30 year olds representatives included within the Board? The estate is large so a diverse board of 15 would surely be better! 8! Wow!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a quick look through it and unless I'm my counting is off that is only 8 Board members. 8! Definitely doesn't seem representative of the estate in terms of age and nationality. An estate as diverse as this should be really diverse across the board. 8! Crikey! I would have thought 12 members would be the minimum. Where are the 18-21 and 25-30 year olds representatives included within the Board? The estate is large so a diverse board of 15 would surely be better! 8! Wow!


According to the way I read the documents they claim about 400 members of the EMB, though as you say there are only 8 management committee members.

I know nothing about EMBs, but I have been involved in some local charities.

It would seem that 8 MC members is a bit lean, considering there are apparently 1220 properties they look after, and of those tenants about 418 are considered EMB members.

The rules lay down a minimum quorum for AGM/EGM decisions of 20 - and then oddly state an absolute minimum of 6. This seems ambiguous to me, and looks like the management committee is thereby guaranteed the right to over-rule a members meeting - provided they can ensure low attendance.

I see a lot in the rules about expelling shareholders - but nothing about sacking the chair.


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> According to the way I read the documents they claim about 400 members of the EMB, though as you say there are only 8 management committee members.
> 
> I know nothing about EMBs, but I have been involved in some local charities.
> 
> ...



I'm surprised and a bit shocked. Surely the rules need to be revised. How can that few make decisions for that many people on an estate? It's laughable. 8 people and only 20 people needed to make decisions? You couldn't make it up it's so bad.

The Board does not reflect the estate and it should in all ways.

Is the Shareholder thing the same as being as being an EMB member? I know someone who is an EMB Shareholder (50p charge?) and asked several times for minutes etc but was never sent them and information not provided. It's a TMO not a secretative cult unless everyone has been misled!

Surely all estate residents should be considered EMB members. It all seems a bit nonsensical that some are and most residents are not. Does the Board have some kind of superiority complex? Does the Shareholder fee pay for the Board's biscuits while they make poor decisions for the estate?

Lambeth Council definitely needs to step in somehow and stop this charade. A new larger diverse Board and Chair needs to be voted in instead of the secretative current group that are responsible for the estate.

It is 2019 isn't it? The Loughborough Estate really is a separate island to the rest of Lambeth. LEMB Island.

If anyone is looking for a free gym to use there is expensive gym equipment in the gardens by Woolley House. Not used. Expensive and not used.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2019)

CH1 said:


> According to the way I read the documents they claim about 400 members of the EMB, though as you say there are only 8 management committee members.
> 
> I know nothing about EMBs, but I have been involved in some local charities.
> 
> ...



Rule D10.1

Lays out rule for removing a board member at a general meeting. Two thirds of a quorate meeting needed. It would need to be on agenda.

Mambers can request a general meeting if 25 members ask board. Rule C21.2

So in that way it is possible to remove a board member.

The other way is to wait for AGM and put up own candidate for chair.


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Rule D10.1
> 
> Lays out rule for removing a board member at a general meeting. Two thirds of a quorate meeting needed. It would need to be on agenda.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Are all TMO's run this way?


----------



## Tw75 (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> Thanks for the info. Are all TMO's run this way?


In response to a few of the posts above: i believe the rules are provided by Lambeth Council as part of the management arrangement. Board members are elected at the agm and not many people stand so to get a more diverse board more diverse people need to be prepared to stand (as with all democracies). I think the chair is elected purely by the board from the board members. Any resident can buy a share (50p) to become a shareholder and vote at meetings - part of the legalities of the type of entity that the LEMB is.


----------



## Tw75 (Jul 17, 2019)

LEMB is not a TMO it is an estate management board and I think legally is governed by different rules and a higher level of delegation from Lambeth Council for the management of the estate. The residents have twice voted to be managed by an EMB rather than directly by Lambeth Council.


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

Appreciate the information. All eye opening.  I am better informed but dismayed by the set up. 

All residents should be considered members (the 50p charge is pointless) and the Chair should be elected by residents and not by the Board.


----------



## Tw75 (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> Appreciate the information. All eye opening.  I am better informed but dismayed by the set up.
> 
> All residents should be considered members (the 50p charge is pointless) and the Chair should be elected by residents and not by the Board.


Buying a share is probably necessary to have a legal say in the organisation- fairly standard and probably in an Act of Parliament or statute. Ths rules for the management are laid down by Lambeth Council.


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

It would be a good idea that when residents move to the estate and sign their tenancy agreement etc. that they are advised to spend 50p on becoming a Shareholder or a community note delivered to all residents advising them to do it so they can all have a say.

Hopefully someone will set up a new Tenants and Residents Association on the estate soon.  Someone who has the measure of Peter Shorinwa and be instrumental in removing him permanently from the Board and helping to vote in a fresh and motivated Board.


Current core values of LEMB:
Our core values

When are these going to be implemented?


----------



## Tw75 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tw75 said:


> LEMB is not a TMO it is an estate management board and I think legally is governed by different rules and a higher level of delegation from Lambeth Council for the management of the estate. The residents have twice voted to be managed by an EMB rather than directly by Lambeth Council.


My mistake,  LEMB is a TMO. TMOs seem to vary in the level of management responsibility and autonomy that they have.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> It would be a good idea that when residents move to the estate and sign their tenancy agreement etc. that they are advised to spend 50p on becoming a Shareholder or a community note delivered to all residents advising them to do it so they can all have a say.
> 
> Hopefully someone will set up a new Tenants and Residents Association on the estate soon.  Someone who has the measure of Peter Shorinwa and be instrumental in removing him permanently from the Board and helping to vote in a fresh and motivated Board.
> 
> ...




Are you on the Estate?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> Thanks for the info. I had a quick look through it and unless I'm my counting is off that is only 8 Board members. 8! Definitely doesn't seem representative of the estate in terms of age and nationality. An estate as diverse as this should be really diverse across the board. 8! Crikey! I would have thought 12 members would be the minimum. Where are the 18-25 and 25-30 year olds representatives included within the Board? The estate is large so a diverse board of 15 would surely be better! 8! Wow!



Rule D19 of the Constitution deals with this. Allows representation from groups to ensure diverse representation.

Reading the LEMB Constitution and rules they are good.

They cover all the issues.

So the question is why the residents of the estate don't use the rules that LEMB work under to ensure a good management of the estate?

Having looked at the rules LEMB has there is ample opportunity for members to change things.

If they get up off their arses and work together.

I've heard so many complaints about the Peter and the present Board that IMO there are plenty of people on the estate to vote them out. If they all worked together to do it. And if some of them are prepared to take over roles. 

If that is not the case then IMO the residents should hope that Council remove LEMB and directly manage the estate.

I don't understand why residents vote in favour of keeping an EMB then complain about it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2019)

To be frank I don't think people want to manage things. This isn't just about the estate. Its general observation. What people want is affordable goods and services with some community oversight.

This was traditional Council housing.

After all Marxist communism was supposed to be about the necessities of life being met whilst we go off and spend our days using our human potential. Id be quite happy living my life not having to concern myself about organisation of necessities of life. 

Automation etc. As in Ian Banks Science fiction. "Culture" are post humans who live in civilization where technology looks after all their needs. Organisation is no longer necessary. They never die. They are uploaded to new bodies. The recent TV dsytopia "Years and Years" used uploading.


----------



## RHK (Jul 17, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Rule D19 of the Constitution deals with this. Allows representation from groups to ensure diverse representation.
> 
> Reading the LEMB Constitution and rules they are good.
> 
> ...



Maybe residents voted for it because they thought the estate would evolve and move forward but under the current Chair and Board management it has fallen into a deep  rut and needs proper management. What do they actually do? 

An estate as large as Loughborough needs energy, community and people who care about the estate to run it instead of Peter Shorinwa who appears to enjoys the title of Chair of LEMB while doing very  little.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2019)

RHK said:


> Maybe residents voted for it because they thought the estate would evolve and move forward but under the current Chair and Board management it has fallen into a deep  rut and needs proper management. What do they actually do?
> 
> An estate as large as Loughborough needs energy, community and people who care about the estate to run it instead of Peter Shorinwa who appears to enjoys the title of Chair of LEMB while doing very  little.



I've looked at the Constitution/ rules of LEMB that CH1 has posted up and posted up practical things that residents can do using this existing Constitution.

So why are you asking me what they can actually do? Its a large estate. Quorums for changes to Board are low. It would take 25 committed people to remove the board. On such a large estate that's not much. 

Are you on estate?


----------



## RHK (Jul 18, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've looked at the Constitution/ rules of LEMB that CH1 has posted up and posted up practical things that residents can do using this existing Constitution.
> 
> So why are you asking me what they can actually do? Its a large estate. Quorums for changes to Board are low. It would take 25 committed people to remove the board. On such a large estate that's not much.


----------



## RHK (Jul 18, 2019)

I agree with the points that have been made.

The question was a general one asking what do the Board actually do/what have they actually done/achieved in reality rather than it being directed at you.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Those of us who have been observing the Loughborough Estate Management Board will have noticed since they were called out about the Crown Court Case at the last meeting.
> They have been very very quiet to the point of distraction.  LEMB had a meeting in January and that was the last they were heard or seen till today.
> 
> Peter Shorinwa  (the chair) and Sade (estate director) have both been charged with Financial Fraud, with the full support of the current board also pleading his innocence as stated in a letter they had hand delivered after the last meeting they had in January.
> ...



This Twitter account is all about Nigeria. Is this really Peter? On LEMB board?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This Twitter account is all about Nigeria. Is this really Peter? On LEMB board?


That twitter feed has to be a different person to the EMB chair.
There is simply nothing at all on it to do with life in London.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hot off the press, This morning I received this little snipit of interesting news.

*TMO chair and ex-council officer accused of £56,000 fraud*
News23/07/197:00 AM by Nathaniel Barker


Peter Shorinwa

A tenant management organisation (TMO) chair and ex-council officer are on trial for allegedly defrauding a London council out of more than £56,000.




Tower blocks on the Loughborough Estate (picture: Google Street View)

TMO chair and ex-council officer accused of £56,000 fraud #ukhousing
Peter Shorinwa, 65, chair of the Loughborough Estate Management Board (LEMB) in Lambeth, and Folasade Adedotun, 55, worked together unlawfully to pay the money into Ms Adedotun’s bank account from Lambeth Council funds in November 2016, the Inner London Crown Court heard on Tuesday.

The pair have pleaded not guilty to fraud by abuse of position under Section 4 of the Fraud Act 2006, while Ms Adedotun has also pleaded not guilty to a second charge of fraud by failure to disclose.

Lawyers acting for the defendants claimed they believed the payment was legitimate, made in order to retain the valuable services of Ms Adedotun to LEMB. At the time of the alleged crime, Ms Adedotun was working as a neighbourhood services director for Lambeth Council on a salary of around £45,000 and was seconded to LEMB.

Robert Fitt, prosecuting, told the court: “This case is about more than the fraud, it’s about corruption.

“Each of these defendants occupied an official position and they abused their positions in order to enrich themselves.”

Lambeth Council had taken back financial control of the LEMB in the summer of 2014 and appointed Ms Adedotun on 7 July 2014. Mr Fitt said that five months after it took back financial control, a property services manager working under her at the TMO on a salary of around £36,000 resigned.

Instead of appointing a replacement, the defendant emailed her line manager at Lambeth Council, Tim Fairhurst, to say that she would cover the role herself in addition to her other duties and use the money saved to employ an electrician and plumber, the court heard.

“She took on the role voluntarily and knew full well she was not going to be entitled to any further salary,” Mr Fitt told jurors.

But the court heard that in February 2016, Ms Adedotun emailed Mr Fairhurst claiming she had just discovered she was covering the property services manager position and asked for extra money to reflect the additional duties.

Mr Fitt said the email was the “first evidence of Ms Adedotun lying to her line manager in order to enrich herself”.

Mr Fairhhurst had responded: “Are you for real? Absolutely not. I’m surprised you have the audacity to ask.”

Replying, Ms Adedotun claimed she thought there was “no harm in asking” and that she “just sent it as a joke, not for real”.

However, Mr Fitt argued “that she was not joking – she thought she deserved it and she wanted it”.

The prosecutor then told the court that Ms Adedotun “saw an opportunity” when Lambeth Council handed back financial control to LEMB on 1 October 2016.

He described how just over a month later, Mr Shorinwa authorised paying Ms Adedotun the full salary amount of the property services manager for the time she had been doing the job, claiming that the LEMB was “happy” for it to go ahead, as well as questioning later why it was not more than the £56,308.32 calculated.

But Mr Fitt said it was “lies” that the board had discussed the payment, despite LEMB rules requiring any payments of more than £10,000 to be approved by the board.

The money was paid by LEMB to Mr Adedotun’s bank account by 16 November, the prosecution said.

Mr Fitt claimed that Ms Adedotun failed to inform Lambeth Council about the payment, “not because she was forgetful but out of dishonesty”, constituting fraud by failure to disclose.

Jurors were told that at the same time, Ms Adedotun intervened in a compensation claim made by Mr Shorinwa to Lambeth Council for flood damage in April 2011 which had been denied.

Mr Fitt contacted the council’s risk and insurance department on 2 November 2016 and told them that the council now accepted responsibility – resulting in Mr Shorinwa being awarded around £12,000.

“This is a case of you scratch my back and I’ll scratch yours, Mr Fitt said.

The court heard that Phil Morris, a financial advisor to LEMB, raised concerns about the £56,308.32 payment to Ms Adedotun and that the board agreed on 22 November 2016 that she should pay it back, which she did so by 25 November.

Mr Fitt added that Ms Adedotun then showed her line manager a document signed by Mr Shorinwa purporting to be minutes of a confidential item at LEMB meetings on 11 October and 8 November where the payment was authorised.

But the prosecutor claimed “these are false documents” and that other board members had never seen them until the criminal investigation, accusing Ms Adedotun of “trying to cover her own back”.

Lambeth Council suspended Ms Adedotun and she resigned on 24 November 2016 – which Mr Fitt argued was “before the disciplinary could begin in earnest”.

Just two weeks later, the court was told, Mr Shorinwa suggested at an LEMB meeting that Ms Adedotun be hired as a contractor on £270 a day – equivalent to £70,000 a year. Ms Adedotun was hired by LEMB after this, the court heard.

Martin Taylor, defending Ms Adedotun, told the court on Thursday that October 2016 was “unchartered territory” for LEMB.

He added: “You may think there was an obligation from Lambeth before the transfer to set some rules so these people wouldn’t have to muddle through on their own, which is what happened.

“There were no established procedures for making the payment.”

He described how the board had not wanted to lose the “workaholic” Ms Adedotun, who sometimes worked 70 hours a week and had turned around LEMB over a two-year period, getting the organisation out of significant debt.

Using a football analogy, Mr Taylor said: “She is their star striker, they got promoted and they don’t want to lose her.”

He continued: “Her main weakness was doing things herself to save money because it is for the greater good.”

Mr Taylor claimed that Adedotun had actually advertised the role of the services manager twice, but because it was a temporary role, no qualified candidates came forward.

Laura Hocknell, defending Mr Shorinwa, said that at the heart of the case was a “David and Goliath battle” between the council and the TMO.

She said: “You heard from the prosecution that this was a case about corruption and about abuse of position.

“The defence position is that the reality is actually about two people working together to try to do their best for the community they were working for at the time.”

Ms Hocknell told jurors that Mr Shorinwa is unpaid as LEMB chair and had no previous experience of managing finances before October 2016.

She claimed he had “believed he was doing the best for LEMB” by making the payment to Ms Adedotun, as he felt retaining her services was instrumental for the organisation’s success.

And she said Ms Adedotun returned the money following legal advice sought by Mr Shorinwa.

Regarding the £12,000 insurance payment to Mr Shorinwa, Ms Hocknell rejected the prosecution’s claim that this was a case of “you scratch my back I’ll scratch yours”.

She pointed out that Mr Fitt did not argue the compensation claim was fraudulent or that Mr Shorinwa was not entitled to the money.

Mr Shorinwa, of Barrington Road, Loughborough Junction, remains chair of LEMB having been in the role since 2011.

LEMB was established in 1995 and manages around 1,200 tenanted and leasehold homes on the Loughborough Estate, near Brixton.

Proceedings are expected to last three weeks, with the first witnesses giving evidence tomorrow.

The two counts against Ms Adedotun, of New Addington, Croydon, are alternative – meaning she can only be found guilty of one if convicted.

The trial continues.

_Additional reporting by Central News_


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Hot off the press, This morning I received this little snipit of interesting news.
> 
> *TMO chair and ex-council officer accused of £56,000 fraud*
> News23/07/197:00 AM by Nathaniel Barker
> ...



Really appreciate you keeping us up to date on this. I wouldn't have known about this otherwise.

Even if its not fraud I don't think many residents on the estate are aware of how large payments are made to people supposed to manage their estate.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Really appreciate you keeping us up to date on this. I wouldn't have known about this otherwise.
> 
> Even if its not fraud I don't think many residents on the estate are aware of how large payments are made to people supposed to manage their estate.



Large payments of money that belongs to them....


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Large payments of money that belongs to them....



You do realise I'm being a bit careful of how I put things on public board.

Anyway keep up the good work here


----------



## Joanne Samuels (Jul 24, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The Loughborough Estate  is a big estate.
> 
> I hear complaints all the time about the board. The same people will often then launch into criticism of LJAG.
> 
> ...


They dont listen to the residents either!!!!


----------



## RHK (Jul 24, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Really appreciate you keeping us up to date on this. I wouldn't have known about this otherwise.
> 
> Even if its not fraud I don't think many residents on the estate are aware of how large payments are made to people supposed to manage their estate.



Shocked beyond belief! £70,000!


----------



## RHK (Jul 24, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Hot off the press, This morning I received this little snipit of interesting news.
> 
> *TMO chair and ex-council officer accused of £56,000 fraud*
> News23/07/197:00 AM by Nathaniel Barker
> ...


 Thank you for posting this.


----------



## RHK (Jul 24, 2019)

I am on the floor either in hysterics or anger....probably both! Shocking.

Peter is a Loughborough Estate resident who volunteers so of course he is unpaid. No one headhunted him. Time to step down not too keen on your style of volunteering Pete!

Need a Facebook page called Loughborough Estate Madness for folks to report on the LEMB and Loughborough Estate madness that goes on (title borrowed from the brilliant person that set up the LJ Madness Facebook page).


----------



## critical1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> You do realise I'm being a bit careful of how I put things on public board.
> 
> Anyway keep up the good work here



Well it belongs to someone, if not them, us as public money. It has to belong to someone.

Inside Housing do clearly state it was Lambeth council funds.
*Residents money!! Public money!! Our money!!*


----------



## critical1 (Jul 24, 2019)

RHK said:


> I am on the floor either in hysterics or anger....probably both! Shocking.
> 
> Peter is a Loughborough Estate resident who volunteers so of course he is unpaid. No one headhunted him. Time to step down not too keen on your style of volunteering Pete!
> 
> Need a Facebook page called Loughborough Estate Madness for folks to report on the LEMB and Loughborough Estate madness that goes on (title borrowed from the brilliant person that set up the LJ Madness Facebook page).




Peter and the board do not get paid ROFL 

At the most recent AGM 2018/19 they awarded Peter as LEMB chair £10,000 per annum automatically as expenses and all other board members £2,500 per annum to reflect how much hard work and responsibility they have, ‘I’m not sure about what they do’.  

Apparently there is now a HUGE internal fight for who wants to be the next volunteer LEMB Chair.


----------



## RHK (Jul 24, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Peter and the board do not get paid ROFL
> 
> At the most recent AGM 2018/19 they awarded Peter as LEMB chair £10,000 per annum automatically as expenses and all other board members £2,500 per annum to reflect how much hard work and responsibility they have, ‘I’m not sure about what they do’.
> 
> Apparently there is now a HUGE internal fight for who wants to be the next volunteer LEMB Chair.



Thanks for all the info.

£10,000 per annum for expenses! What expenses? Peter lives across the road from the Loughborough Estate Offices. Sounds like it's a pro-rata salary payment for a job and not expenses! He volunteers. £10,000. It just gets worse.

 What an absolute joke! £2500 for the other board members. Another joke! Another payment for part-time work except without the work. They volunteer. Voluntary work means giving time for free.

These folks on the Board are all, what sounds like to me, getting paid as they all live within a few minutes of the Loughborough Estate Office and can access their resources. George and Peter live a few doors apart right across the road from the Loughborough Estate Office:
The Board

Hard work?????? So wrong on every level and with estate funds/public funds too.

Should the taxman be looking at their self-awarded expenses (some kind of pro-rata payments maybe?) or have I got it all wrong and my wires crossed?

Helen Nwoye must be chomping at the bit to be Chair. Time for a whole new board. It may not be a popular thing to say but Lambeth Council please step in.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Be interesting to see what the sentences are IF they are found guilty.
The assistant manager of Stockwell Community Resource Centre got  twelve months suspended for two years for a similar £25,000 fraud between April 2009 and September 2011. Also ordered to do 240 hours community service. Square Mile News: Assistant Boss Of Kids Centre Nicked Thousands

This Stockwell Community Resource Centre case - also at Inner London Crown Court was tried 2 years after the events took place. One almost wonders what the point is. It's like the law is mainly concerned to issue a certificate of dishonesty - which is then disregarded under the Rehabilitation of Offenders Act. Must dust down my old Kafka novels! 

I imagine this exposure of bad management at the heart of the Stockwell centre may well have contributed to the subsequent difficulties in keeping it open.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 24, 2019)

RHK said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> £10,000 per annum for expenses! What expenses? Peter lives across the road from the Loughborough Estate Offices. Sounds like it's a pro-rata salary payment for a job and not expenses! He volunteers. £10,000. It just gets worse.
> 
> ...



Some of the LEMB board members


----------



## RHK (Jul 24, 2019)

Does anyone know if Peter Shorinwa is in paid employment? Does he have a job? And could the £10,000 he and the Board awarded himself be classed as unearned income? How can he be then considered a volunteer? This is a payment for his services isn't it? I don't know the legal ins and outs of all of this.

Could the £2500 for the other Board members be classed as unearned income? And if they work or are on benefits and have not declared the income is this legal? If they are receiving payment then they are not volunteers. £17,500 for 7 x Board members and £10,000 for the eighth = Chair Peter Shorinwa. A total of £27,500 from Loughborough Estate Funds for 2018/2019.

They are supposed to be elected volunteer board members. They voluntarily put themselves up to be a volunteer board member. No payment is necessary for that and no expenses should be incurred.

There are people on the estate who struggle to pay rent and food or have to choose between rent, food and heating.

Some people do not even earn £10,000 a year and he and the Board awarded himself £10,000 out of public monies? I just scraped myself off the floor and am now sitting on it again in disbelief and disgust and laughing at the absolute gall of the man.

We really do need a Facebook page called Loughborough Estate Madness....we need a record of all the crazy on this estate


----------



## critical1 (Jul 25, 2019)

RHK said:


> Does anyone know if Peter Shorinwa is in paid employment? Does he have a job? And could the £10,000 he and the Board awarded himself be classed as unearned income?



He allegedly works giving financial advice at *Help the Aged* or one of those associated charities. 
It's too hot to phone around and confirm. 
Certainly the Beast of a petrol guzzler he appears to drive, does need some form of feeding.

Peter Shorinwa charged with Fraud
 
(it wasn't me, honestly it's a little mistake)


----------



## RHK (Jul 25, 2019)

He allegedly gives financial advice? Serious qualifications are needed for that. Oh my!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Certainly the Beast of a petrol guzzler he appears to drive, does need some form of feeding.



Purely coincidental that he is a petrolhead and heated opposition to the road calming scheme was stirred up on the Loughborough Estate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> He allegedly works giving financial advice at *Help the Aged* or one of those associated charities.
> It's too hot to phone around and confirm.
> Certainly the Beast of a petrol guzzler he appears to drive, does need some form of feeding.
> 
> ...



I have seen him in his SUV. Wonder how he affords it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

I've being hearing that Lambeth aren't doing well in the court case.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I've being hearing that Lambeth aren't doing well in the court case.



Well this quality of Barrister generally do not come cheap Laura Hocknell | Carmelite Chambers

Peter Shorinwa's Barrister


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Well this quality of Barrister generally do not come cheap Laura Hocknell | Carmelite Chambers
> 
> Peter Shorinwa's Barrister
> 
> View attachment 178652



Paid for out of LEMB funds I presume?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Well this quality of Barrister generally do not come cheap Laura Hocknell | Carmelite Chambers
> 
> Peter Shorinwa's Barrister
> 
> View attachment 178652



She does not read like a human rights lawyer.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Paid for out of LEMB funds I presume?



*'Get me the Best...'* as we're all in this together.

*Questions should be asked!!! and answered.*


----------



## critical1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> She does not read like a human rights lawyer.



Presumably it would depend on the story that has been laid out before her.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Presumably it would depend on the story that has been laid out before her.



I meant looking at the kinds of cases she goes for they aren't exactly about sticking up for the weakest members of society who suffer abuse.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I meant looking at the kinds of cases she goes for they aren't exactly about sticking up for the weakest members of society who suffer abuse.



Ahh yes, looking at Sade (Fulushade) Adetotun Barrister that does ring true.
Some very expensive legal services, I wonder how much they charge?


Martin Taylor | Carmelite Chambers



*'Get me the Best...'*


----------



## RHK (Jul 26, 2019)

Does anyone know why a Lambeth Council approved accountant (or someone from the Lambeth Council Accounts Team) is not attached to the LEMB Board as Treasurer to oversee payments made, check the finances and books regularly, confirm whether monies are being carefully and wisely spent and to attend LEMB Board meetings?

I apologise in advance if this is a daft question.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2019)

RHK said:


> Does anyone know why a Lambeth Council approved accountant (or someone from the Lambeth Council Accounts Team) is not attached to the LEMB Board as Treasurer to oversee payments made, check the finances and books regularly, confirm whether monies are being carefully and wisely spent and to attend LEMB Board meetings?
> 
> I apologise in advance if this is a daft question.


I can't see why the finances could not have been done by a secondee from the council.
TPAS  guidelines suggest it is not abnormal for council/landlord to have up to four places on the board.

There ought to be a scrutiny committee hearing to see what went wrong. Or maybe Lambeth have abolished these?


----------



## RHK (Jul 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I can't see why the finances could not have been done by a secondee from the council.
> TPAS  guidelines suggest it is not abnormal for council/landlord to have up to four places on the board.
> 
> There ought to be a scrutiny committee hearing to see what went wrong. Or maybe Lambeth have abolished these?



I agree with you completely. A secondee from Lambeth Council should be in charge of fhe finances.

There definitely should be 4 council representatives on the board to balance out the 'volunteer' Board that is running the estate at the moment.

It seems odd that the 'LEMB EIGHT' are running what is the largest estate on Lambeth without any council representatives on the board at all.

The LEMB Board do need to be kept a close eye on.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 26, 2019)

RHK said:


> I agree with you completely. A secondee from Lambeth Council should be in charge of fhe finances.
> 
> There definitely should be 4 council representatives on the board to balance out the 'volunteer' Board that is running the estate at the moment.
> 
> ...



It is a FULL BOARD of 12 the website only shows 8 as they have not bothered to update it, not even with minutes of meetings, no surprises there though.


----------



## RHK (Jul 26, 2019)

critical1 said:


> It is a FULL BOARD of 12 the website only shows 8 as they have not bothered to update it, not even with minutes of meetings, no surprises there though.



Thank you for the info Critical1. I really appreciate it.

Does anyone know who the other four LEMB Board members are who are not listed but who should be?

Our of twelve members four should most definitely be Lambeth Council Representatives with one of them being the Treasurer to ensure public monies are properly used and accounted for.


----------



## RHK (Jul 26, 2019)

RHK said:


> Does anyone know if Peter Shorinwa is in paid employment? Does he have a job? And could the £10,000 he and the Board awarded himself be classed as unearned income? How can he be then considered a volunteer? This is a payment for his services isn't it? I don't know the legal ins and outs of all of this.
> 
> Could the £2500 for the other Board members be classed as unearned income? And if they work or are on benefits and have not declared the income is this legal? If they are receiving payment then they are not volunteers. £17,500 for 7 x Board members and £10,000 for the eighth = Chair Peter Shorinwa. A total of £27,500 from Loughborough Estate Funds for 2018/2019.
> 
> ...




So my figures were way off. Board of twelve including one Chair. Board awarded themselves £2500 each = £27500 plus £10000 for Peter = £37500. How can a Board elect to give themselves money as volunteers?

Imperative that Lambeth Council put 4 representatives including a Treasurer on the Board. This is Loughborough Estate Madness!


----------



## RHK (Jul 26, 2019)

_Peter and the board do not get paid ROFL 

At the most recent AGM 2018/19 they awarded Peter as LEMB chair £10,000 per annum automatically as expenses and all other board members £2,500 per annum to reflect how much hard work and responsibility they have, ‘I’m not sure about what they do’. 

Apparently there is now a HUGE internal fight for who wants to be the next volunteer LEMB Chair.   critical1, Wednesday at 4:03 AM _


So my figures were way off. Board of twelve including one Chair. Board awarded themselves £2500 each = £27500 plus £10000 for Peter = £37500. How can a Board elect to give themselves money as volunteers?

Imperative that Lambeth Council put 4 representatives including a Treasurer on the Board. This is Loughborough Estate Madness!

Does anyone know the names of the other four LEMB Board members who are not listed on the LEMB website?


----------



## Andy01 (Jul 28, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This ( alleged) fraud is about Loughborough Estate funds?
> 
> Not criticising. Just want to know what the fraud allegations are about.


Peter Shorinwa, 65, chair of the Loughborough Estate Management Board (LEMB) in Lambeth, and Folasade Adedotun, 55, worked together unlawfully to pay the money into Ms Adedotun’s bank account from Lambeth Council funds in November 2016, the Inner London Crown Court heard on Tuesday.
The pair have pleaded not guilty to fraud by abuse of position under Section 4 of the Fraud Act 2006, while Ms Adedotun has also pleaded not guilty to a second charge of fraud by failure to disclose.
Lawyers acting for the defendants claimed they believed the payment was legitimate, made in order to retain the valuable services of Ms Adedotun to LEMB. At the time of the alleged crime, Ms Adedotun was working as a neighbourhood services director for Lambeth Council on a salary of around £45,000 and was seconded to LEMB.
Robert Fitt, prosecuting, told the court: “This case is about more than the fraud, it’s about corruption.
“Each of these defendants occupied an official position and they abused their positions in order to enrich themselves.”
Lambeth Council had taken back financial control of LEMB in the summer of 2014 and appointed Ms Adedotun on 7 July 2014. Mr Fitt said that five months after it took back financial control, a property services manager working under her at the TMO on a salary of around £36,000 resigned.
Instead of appointing a replacement, the defendant emailed her line manager at Lambeth Council, Tim Fairhurst, to say that she would cover the role herself in addition to her other duties and use the money saved to employ an electrician and plumber, the court heard.
“She took on the role voluntarily and knew full well she was not going to be entitled to any further salary,” Mr Fitt told jurors.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 29, 2019)

RHK said:


> _Peter and the board do not get paid ROFL
> 
> At the most recent AGM 2018/19 they awarded Peter as LEMB chair £10,000 per annum automatically as expenses and all other board members £2,500 per annum to reflect how much hard work and responsibility they have, ‘I’m not sure about what they do’.
> 
> ...



I would assume the last set of publicly available minutes would provide such information.


----------



## RHK (Jul 30, 2019)

critical1 said:


> I would assume the last set of publicly available minutes would provide such information.



Sounds like a good idea but trying to get minutes out of a volunteer £2500 LEMB Board member is like trying to get blood out of a stone. These should be available to all that  request them.

The minutes are not on the website and nor do the Board reply to requests for them.

LEMB Board needs experienced Lambeth Council representatives on it asap.


----------



## critical1 (Jul 31, 2019)

Surprisingly enough today kicks off with Peter Shorinwa Chair of LEMB and other members of his board being cross examined at the Inner City Crown Court. 

*Make sure you get a front row seat for the performance, it should last all week.*


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2019)

EMB Case still going on - currently on witness number 16 today (2nd August).


----------



## critical1 (Aug 2, 2019)

CH1 said:


> EMB Case still going on - currently on witness number 16 today (2nd August).
> View attachment 179523


 
Peter Shorinwa Chair of LEMB currently on trial for fraud at Inner London Crown Court.

16 witnesses in and going for gold, apparently he is now a cripple and has to use a crutch to walk with whilst in court.


----------



## RHK (Aug 2, 2019)

critical1 said:


> View attachment 179533
> Peter Shorinwa Chair of LEMB currently on trial for fraud at Inner London Crown Court.
> 
> 16 witnesses in and going for gold, apparently he is now a cripple and has to use a crutch to walk with whilst in court.



Saw him with a stick for the first time the Friday before the case started as I walked on by on the other side of the road. Doesn't seem to affect his driving though. Does anyone know how many of the witnesses are for the prosecution and how many are for the defence or is that prohibited from being publicly reported? Sixteen is a lot of witnesses. Are there likely to be more? How long is the case scheduled to be at court for?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2019)

critical1 said:


> View attachment 179533
> Peter Shorinwa Chair of LEMB currently on trial for fraud at Inner London Crown Court.
> 
> 16 witnesses in and going for gold, apparently he is now a cripple and has to use a crutch to walk with whilst in court.



Last time I saw him he was walking fine. 

Never seen him with a crutch. 

I have seen him in his big SUV.


----------



## RHK (Aug 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Last time I saw him he was walking fine.
> 
> Never seen him with a crutch.
> 
> I have seen him in his big SUV.



My kid said he saw him last night walking to his car last night and he didn't see a stick so stick or no stick that is the question lol! I am confused what the deal is with the stick is as I saw him with it on the Friday before the case began and my kid saw him without it last night.


----------



## critical1 (Aug 3, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Last time I saw him he was walking fine.
> 
> Never seen him with a crutch.
> 
> I have seen him in his big SUV.



Peter Shorinwa in the middle flanked on both sides by two former Mayors of Lambeth.



BIG SHOT


----------



## Angellic (Aug 3, 2019)

critical1 said:


> View attachment 179533
> Peter Shorinwa Chair of LEMB currently on trial for fraud at Inner London Crown Court.
> 
> 16 witnesses in and going for gold, apparently he is now a cripple and has to use a crutch to walk with whilst in court.



Using 'cripple' as a noun is out of date and can be offensive to many people.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 3, 2019)

Someone decided the post box on Barrington Rd needed refurb!


----------



## RHK (Aug 3, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Someone decided the post box on Barrington Rd needed refurb!
> 
> View attachment 179623


Such a stupid, destructive and pointless thing to do by a complete idiot. Stupidity. Hope the CCTV catches those responsible.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 3, 2019)

RHK said:


> Such a stupid, destructive and pointless thing to do by a complete idiot. Stupidity.


Agreed.  What confuses me is they went to the trouble of doing a good job of the top of it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2019)

There is a post box at the Oval thats ( officially ) been painted white to celebrate England winning the cricket world cup. 

Maybe someone decided to copy it?


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 3, 2019)

It could be a pigeon with a really bad case of diarrhoea.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 4, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> It could be a pigeon with a really bad case of diarrhoea.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 4, 2019)

How long is the case expected to go on for?


----------



## critical1 (Aug 4, 2019)

It's alleged that Peter Shorinwa when he needs votes calls upon a majority of some loyal 40 supporters to back him on any decisions he makes.

A majority attend a pensioners club where they receive free lunch time refreshments and activities of which Peter Shorinwa benevolently always attends.
The Crown court fraud case continues and is now into its third week.

*Did you know that lying in Court:*
The act of *perjury* , giving a false statement which you know is not true. *Perjury* carries a maximum *penalty* of seven years imprisonment and/or a *fine*.
*Perjury Act 1911*



Photo from Loughborough Estate website


----------



## critical1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Now on witness 17...  at the Crown Court. The defendants Peter Shorinwa and Sade Adedoton must have very deep pockets as barristers are not free.


----------



## critical1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Fiona Onasanya former MP thought she was special. She's not the only one, I see loads of drivers going over the speed limit at Loughborough Junction down Coldharbour Lane resulting in crashes. 

We do need to see a tougher line taken with this sort of person, those in positions of authority should be held accountable. The article is an interesting read.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7326941/Disgraced-former-Labour-MP-Fiona-Onasanya-struck-solicitor.html


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2019)

I went to the trial on Monday, so saw witness 16 and 17.
Might make some comment in due course - but not wanting to be banged up for perverting the course of justice in the middle of the Proms season I'll refrain until the verdict is announced.

I will say that I hadn't been to Inner London Crown Court since about 1999 - but it can't have changed much. There is a commemorative stone plaque in the entrance saying the building was erected by the London County Council and opened in 1920. The public gallery in court three looks as though it could have been fitted out with plain benches to seat about 40 in three long rows around the 1950s. There were only 5 in the gallery when I went. Me and a friend, a lady stenographer busily doing shorthand and two Loughborough EMB members - who appeared to be Shorinwa supporters.

Notwithstanding the very unluxurious nature of this court I must say they had rigged up a very serviceable PA system - the proceedings were quite plainly audible, notwithstanding the public gallery being far above the court - and screened by plate glass.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Witness 20 has now been sworn in Court 3. The cost of this trial must be enormous.


----------



## Spyfly (Aug 7, 2019)

As I recall there was a guy who worked in the Loughborough office he ran the window replacement contract   ( united residents ) who whistle blew on the finances around 6 years ago.

I wounder what happened to him and if hes been called as a whiteness?  this would have been around the Time Peter became Chair he had concerned about the finance director  (Fred Moore  the CEO John Brewster and the Chair) he was never seen again after reporting them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2019)

I would be interest to know who is paying for Peter defence.

This must be costing an awful lot of money.

I really think Loughborough Estate residents should ask that Peter is paying for this. That its not coming out of LEMB funds. 

Its a legitimate question for any LEMB resident to ask if LEMB.


----------



## critical1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I would be interest to know who is paying for Peter defence.
> 
> This must be costing an awful lot of money.
> 
> ...



It MUST not be from any LEMB funds and if the pair are found guilty all LEMB members will be liable for any money used, I can hear another court case rumbling in the background regarding the alleged misappropriation of public funds.

*A very legitimate question for any LEMB resident to ask.*


----------



## RHK (Aug 8, 2019)

critical1 said:


> It MUST not be from any LEMB funds and if the pair are found guilty all LEMB members will be liable for any money used, I can hear another court case rumbling in the background regarding the alleged misappropriation of public funds.
> 
> *A very legitimate question for any LEMB resident to ask.*



It is a legitimate question to ask but trying to get information from the LEMB is impossible.

The complete and utter lack of information from the LEMB unless it is to periodically promote a kids club, yet another trip to Southend (when there are so many other amazing places for families and kids) or coffee mornings is pretty shocking. Information that promotes the LEMB is sent to residents (at times several times). These just serve to highlight just how little the LEMB does for the estate. The LEMB is a reflection of it's management all show and no substance.

Would a Freedom of Information request provide this information?


----------



## Spyfly (Aug 8, 2019)

One has to be very careful with what one writes while a court case in ongoing.

I'm so looking forward to the verdict, either way the press will be all over this. 
It will not be good for LEMB either way.


----------



## RHK (Aug 8, 2019)

Spyfly said:


> One has to be very careful with what one writes while a court case in ongoing.
> 
> I'm so looking forward to the verdict, either way the press will be all over this.
> It will not be good for LEMB either way.



Do you really think so? There is only one article online covering it and nothing has been mentioned in London Evening Standard, any of the London news programmes, Brixton Buzz etc. about the case at all.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 8, 2019)

Maybe send a tip to SLP or OnLondon?


----------



## critical1 (Aug 8, 2019)

RHK said:


> Do you really think so? There is only one article online covering it and nothing has been mentioned in London Evening Standard, any of the London news programmes, Brixton Buzz etc. about the case at all.



There is really no need for the national press to pick up this story.
As yet there has been no judgment made to report on as far as I am aware, but rest assured once a judgment is made, the press like a pack of wolves will be all over this case, there will be no hiding.

I wonder of the current LEMB members, will they pass the news on that they are innocent but guilty, who knows how they manage anything without the magnificent Chair of LEMB.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2019)

RHK said:


> It is a legitimate question to ask but trying to get information from the LEMB is impossible.
> 
> 
> Would a Freedom of Information request provide this information?



I don't think FOI apply to organisation like LEMB.


----------



## RHK (Aug 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I don't think FOI apply to organisation like LEMB.



Crikey! They receive money from Lambeth. I would have thought a FOI would apply.

Considering it's inexperienced residents who run the estate for residents and Lambeth Council I would have thought that on the whole generally residents would be kept more informed about how all the money they receive is spent and not just the very few who attend the Board meetings but earlier posts touched on this already.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 9, 2019)

Think would be a plan just to FOI them anyway and see what they say. If they reject with that reason then you know at least.

Maybe also at same time FOI council - try and work out what kind of information LEMB fed up to council (if any).


----------



## critical1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Life of LEMB


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Think would be a plan just to FOI them anyway and see what they say. If they reject with that reason then you know at least.
> 
> Maybe also at same time FOI council - try and work out what kind of information LEMB fed up to council (if any).


I don't get this discussion. 
If the miscreants are being prosecuted they must have been reported as fraudulent by Lambeth Council.
Why would 20 or so EMB people, having given evidence in court be inclined to truthfully and sensibly answer a FOI?

Ultimately this is down to Lambeth Council IMHO - and the auditors of the EMB.
I wouldn't jhold out much hope of the auditors assisting though. Many audit firms are themselves under investigation these days.
Suggest you check Grant Thornton as an example. I could give you ancient history on them, but most recently they resigned as auditors of Mike Ashley's Sports Direct when he told them on the day of the companies results he had been hit with a tax demand from Brussels.


----------



## Spyfly (Aug 9, 2019)

LEMB would be accountable under the Freedom of information act as they are a public body.
If not then Lambeth Council would be. depends on what information your asking for and if its available.

what information would you ask for?

A list of all creditors paid over the past 8 years?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2019)

Spyfly said:


> LEMB would be accountable under the Freedom of information act as they are a public body.
> If not then Lambeth Council would be. depends on what information your asking for and if its available.
> 
> what information would you ask for?
> ...


How about getting those People's Audit people on the case then?


----------



## local guy (Aug 9, 2019)

Trial (Part Heard) -								 Jury retire to consider verdict																								 09/08/2019 13:12															
Trial (Part Heard) -								 Hearing finished for FOLASADE ADEDOTON																								 09/08/2019 13:20				 

Inner London / 09-08-2019

*Hearing Finished* : The hearing of the case is concluded for today. It is not an indication that the case has finished just that today's hearing has finished.


we are now waiting for :

*Verdict* A verdict has been reached by the jury and is being presented to the court. The verdict must be unanimous unless, under certain circumstances, a majority decision has been deemed acceptable


----------



## local guy (Aug 9, 2019)

Can the jury reach a Majority Verdict ?

A majority verdict (in favour either of a verdict of Guilty or a verdict of Not Guilty) is permitted only after the judge gives the jury a majority direction. A majority direction can only be given at least 2 hours and 10 minutes after retirement, although it is rare to give a majority direction after such a short period of time.  Much depends on the complexity of the case and the issues involved and in a long and complex case it can be days before a majority direction is given. Often the judge will only give such a direction after discussion with the prosecution and defence advocates. Notwithstanding the precise timing of a majority direction, it is extremely important that a jury should never feel under pressure of time to reach a verdict.

There will be 12 jurors at the start of any criminal trial but sometimes jurors are discharged during the trial due to illness or for some other good reason. The minimum number of jurors permissible is 9, so any less would require the trial to be aborted. 

When a majority direction is given the jury will be called back into court and told that the time has been reached at which a verdict of Guilty or Not Guilty by a majority can be accepted. They will be told what the permissible majority is and this will depend on the number of jurors left on the jury. When there are 12 jurors the majority verdict can be 11-1 or 10-2.  When there are 11 jurors the permissible majority verdict is 10-1.  For 10 jurors it is 9-1. For 9 jurors no majority verdict is permitted so no such direction could be given.

If a jury returns after receiving a majority direction, the court clerk will ask the foreman if at least 10 of them (or 9 if there are only 10 jurors) have agreed on their verdict; if the answer is yes the foreman will be asked if the verdict is Guilty or Not Guilty. If it is Guilty the foreman will be asked if that is the verdict ‘of you all or by a majority?’ If it is by a majority the next question is how many agreed and how many dissented? If, on the other hand, the verdict is Not Guilty the court clerk will not go on to ask if it is a majority verdict.



*What happens if the jury cannot agree on a verdict? The Hung Jury*
If a jury cannot agree on a verdict, either unanimously or by a permissible majority, they will be discharged. A jury who are unable to agree on a verdict are known as a hung jury. It is often quite obvious when a jury cannot reach a verdict, not only from the time it is taking to hear from them but also from their body language when they are asked to return to the courtroom.


Crown Court trial Part 3 | Defence-Barrister.co.uk — Defence-Barrister.co.uk


----------



## RHK (Aug 9, 2019)

Odd and a general question but in a court case are the defendants or their barristers given the verdict of a jury before it is announced in court in front of the judge?


----------



## local guy (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi, 
the jury may return a verdict (Guilty / Not Guilty) at any time.  They are sitting in the backroom of the courtroom. Normal working hours are (not before) 10 am and (not later than) 4.30 - 5 pm. 
When the jury has agreed on a verdict, they knock the door and let the usher know about it. In fact that general message ("verdict") is being passed on the paper to the judge directly. All parties  are then  called to the courtroom, what is announced via loudspeakers fitted along the corridors : "All parties in Adedotun please come to the courtroom 3". Therefore the parties i.e. defendants, defence team, prosecutors must be in /around the building (the court) all the time. When all are present (including the judge !) the usher asks the foreman who is a member of the jury, to stand up and answer only "yes" or "no" to the questions of  unanimity /majority of the decision and, further, "on count 1 do you find the defendant guilty or not guilty?" , "on count 2 do you find...".
If the defendant is found to be guilty, the sentence will be decided some times later (up to few weeks), taking into account the aggravating and mitigating circumstances of the case.

If the defendant is found not guilty, he / she is free to go. 

Answering your question : absolutely no one knows a verdict of the jury until and unless it is announced by the foreman.


----------



## RHK (Aug 9, 2019)

local guy said:


> Hi,
> the jury may return a verdict (Guilty / Not Guilty) at any time.  They are sitting in the backroom of the courtroom. Normal working hours are (not before) 10 am and (not later than) 4.30 - 5 pm.
> When the jury has agreed on a verdict, they knock the door and let the usher know about it. All parties  are then  called to the courtroom, what is announced via loudspeakers fitted along the corridors : "All parties in Adedotun please come to the courtroom 3". Therefore the parties i.e. defendants, defence team, prosecutors must be in /around the building (the court) all the time. When all are present (including the judge !) the usher asks the foreman who is a member of the jury, to stand up and answer only "yes" or "no" to the questions of  unanimity /majority of the decision and, further, "on count 1 do you find the defendant guilty or not guilty?" , "on count 2 do you find...".
> If the defendant is found to be guilty, the sentence will be decided some times later (up to few weeks), taking into account the aggravating and mitigating circumstances of the case.
> ...


Thanks local guy. Appreciate it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2019)

RHK said:


> Crikey! They receive money from Lambeth. I would have thought a FOI would apply.
> 
> Considering it's inexperienced residents who run the estate for residents and Lambeth Council I would have thought that on the whole generally residents would be kept more informed about how all the money they receive is spent and not just the very few who attend the Board meetings but earlier posts touched on this already.



Agree with BusLanes its worth doing anyway to see. 

A


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2019)

To put the sentencing into perspective - if either of them is found guilty - consider this case reported in the Standard on Friday.

Accounts administrator at "The Guardian" media group syphoned off £138,000 between August 2017 and October 2018 to pay for his wedding and honeymoon in the Seychelles. 

Sentence 20 months imprisonment.
Guardian worker who stole £138k to fund wedding jailed for 20 months


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Any news from Court 3?
From posting #2916 it appears the Jury may still be out.


----------



## RHK (Aug 12, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Peter and the board do not get paid ROFL
> 
> At the most recent AGM 2018/19 they awarded Peter as LEMB chair £10,000 per annum automatically as expenses and all other board members £2,500 per annum to reflect how much hard work and responsibility they have, ‘I’m not sure about what they do’.
> 
> Apparently there is now a HUGE internal fight for who wants to be the next volunteer LEMB Chair.



Wow not a bad weekly rate!


----------



## local guy (Aug 12, 2019)

*BOTH* found *NOT GUILTY*

TMO chair and ex-council officer found not guilty of fraud

*TMO chair and ex-council officer found not guilty of fraud*
News12/08/193:45 PM by Nathaniel Barker
A tenant management organisation (TMO) chair and an ex-council officer accused of defrauding a London council have been acquitted.

Jurors found Peter Shorinwa, chair of the Loughborough Estate Management Board (LEMB) in Lambeth, and Folasade Adedotun not guilty of fraud by abuse of position at the Inner London Crown Court on Friday.

Ms Adedotun was also found not guilty of a second charge of fraud by failure to disclose.

Lambeth Council had accused the pair of making a fraudulent payment of £56,308.32 to Ms Adedotun in November 2016.


----------



## local guy (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## RHK (Aug 13, 2019)

local guy said:


>


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 13, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> Thank you for sharing your detailed eye witness account of the public meeting on 21 March 2019.
> 
> Another report also appeared here:
> 
> ...


The trial of those accused of the murder of *Glendon Spence*, which was witnessed by a number of children has now commenced at the Central Criminal Court:

Glendon Spence death: Attack at Brixton youth centre was 'merciless'


----------



## CH1 (Aug 14, 2019)

Regarding the LEMB trial, I have found it difficult to obtain information, but this paragraph is quite interesting:

"Lawyers defending Mr Shorinwa and Ms Adedotun argued that they believed the £56,000 payment – which was later repaid – had been legitimate and described a “David and Goliath battle” between LEMB and Lambeth Council."

If it is true that the £56,000 had been repaid, isn't it a bit odd to prosecute?
I don't know much about the law, but isn't it unusual for people committing fraud to make restitution voluntarily?

I wonder if the EMB board paid back their £2,500 expenses payments?


----------



## larrydavis (Aug 15, 2019)

There’s an interesting planning application for the corner of Hinton Road. Got a letter about it today. I wonder who’s behind it. Can imagine the people behind will be too pleased about the complete light blockage


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2019)

Its about design ideas.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2019)

*Description*
We want to invite you to join us for the Arches Launch Party on the 4th of september from 5 pm.

This event is an opportunity for us to share with you all that has been acheived through the initial competition, show you the finished design in action and look to the future potential. There will be drinks and nibbles available and the opprtunity to talk to the design team from Boano Prismontas, Meawhile Space, Lambeth Council and the Greater London Authority.

We look forward to seeing you on the 4th of September and sharing the sucess of this project with you.

*History of the Arches Design Challenge*

Since 2017, Meanwhile Space and Boana Prismontas (BP) architects have worked in partnership with the GLA, LB Lambeth and Network Rail (now Arch Company) to deliver a design led strategy that continues the work to unlock underused spaces and provide business incubation opportunities.

In order to make more unused arches available for meanwhile use, Meanwhile Space wanted to find a “kit of parts” solution which will cost less or on par with £10,000 which is the standard Network Rail cost to do the basic lining of the arch and make it water tight and safe. This does not include any thermal qualities and capital cannot be reinvested into another arch. This kit of parts allows the capital investment required for a meanwhile use to be reused in many subsequent arches once the initial meanwhile use term had expired or when an earlier break is required.

The _Arches Design Challenge_ competition was launched. Following design development with Atkins, the project was awarded to Boana Prismontas who have now completed the Phase 1 of their prototyping by building two complete kit of parts in Arch 500 and 510 Ridgway Road, SW9.

Their design was chosen as it is freestanding, provides a secure space internally, creates a warm and dry space, it is demountable and repeatable, and most importantly the design can be achieved in under £10,000 per arch, depending on the arch size and the chosen range of internal finishes.

The design is flexible enough to change to suit different arch shapes (tall, narrow, double length etc), making it an attractive choice to deal with an array of difficult arches and undercrofts nationwide. The design is also fully demountable, can be compactly stored (20 kit of parts could be stored in a single arch) and be moved to another location should the landlord require the arch back for further redevelopment. Once all the CNC cut timber, polycarbonate facades and insulation are on site, the construction of an arch can be completed in 2 weeks making it quick and cost effective to redeploy.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 3, 2019)

GarveyLives said:


> The trial of those accused of the murder of *Glendon Spence*, which was witnessed by a number of children has now commenced at the Central Criminal Court:
> 
> Glendon Spence death: Attack at Brixton youth centre was 'merciless'


17-year old *Rishon Florant*, of Waltham Forest, and 18-year-old *Chibuzo Ukonu*, of Loughton, Essex, have today been found guilty of killing *Glendon Spence*, who, together with friends, had sought refuge at the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre in Brixton, south London, when the two hooded teenagers arrived armed with large knives arrived at the Marcus Lipton Youth Club and ran at them.

*Glendon*, a regular at the youth club, tripped and fell by a table tennis table and was set on by one of the attackers suffering a stab wound to his thigh, which severed the femoral artery, as well as defensive cuts to an arm and hand.

*Florant* was accused of delivering the fatal wound and was found guilty of murder. He denied being involved and told jurors he had been wrongly identified on CCTV of the attack.

But his co-accused, 18-year-old *Ukonu*, who was convicted of manslaughter, told the court that *Florant* had carried out the stabbing.  *Ukonu* told jurors he was at the scene but had no intention to cause any harm to *Glendon*, let alone an intention to kill.

It is unclear why in such circumstances anyone would have found it necessary to be armed with large knives.

*Ukonu* took a coach to Manchester the day after the killing while *Florant* was arrested as he attempted to take a flight to Uganda from Heathrow Airport.

*Judge Mark Dennis QC* adjourned sentencing until 11 October 2019 for probation service reports and lifted an order banning identification of the younger defendant in light of his conviction.

The limited media coverage of the trial to date gives no indication of any motive for the killing.

However, the immediate consequences of the murder were previously described _here_.


----------



## critical1 (Sep 6, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Regarding the LEMB trial, I have found it difficult to obtain information, but this paragraph is quite interesting:
> 
> "Lawyers defending Mr Shorinwa and Ms Adedotun argued that they believed the £56,000 payment – which was later repaid – had been legitimate and described a “David and Goliath battle” between LEMB and Lambeth Council."
> 
> ...



Not really if they want to avoid a criminal record and it looks good "It wasn't me" Look I paid it all back.
I suppose in the end if you believe you have a right to it, why indeed would you give it back.

I've recently seen Peter Shorinwa hobbling around on his crutch looking a lot older, a former shadow of his youthful self, but I suppose he will be cured soon by using that £10,000 of residents money.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 6, 2019)

critical1 said:


> Not really if they want to avoid a criminal record and it looks good "It wasn't me" Look I paid it all back.
> I suppose in the end if you believe you have a right to it, why indeed would you give it back.
> 
> I've recently seen Peter Shorinwa hobbling around on his crutch looking a lot older, a former shadow of his youthful self, but I suppose he will be cured soon by using that £10,000 of residents money.
> View attachment 183341


This post is obscure to say the least. Is Peter exercising the healing touch here.
Or is it a random selection of people and crutches?

It would be nice to hear that the Loughborough Estate EMB were going to review their management procedures in the light of what has happened. Unfortunately it seems that the main disease of local democracy - apathy - will probably ensure this does not happen.


----------



## LondonKate (Sep 9, 2019)

Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed NISA on Coldharbour Lane? There was some work going on inside the other week... Hopefully, they are going to open a nice, elegant coffee shop/ bakery there!


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 9, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed NISA on Coldharbour Lane? There was some work going on inside the other week... Hopefully, they are going to open a nice, elegant coffee shop/ bakery there!


It's going to be a Waitrose


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> It's going to be a Waitrose


Seriously? At long last


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 9, 2019)

As if!!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 9, 2019)

Testing my new phone camera.  Well,  new to me!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2019)

All very amusing.

Since moving to LJ one thing I've found particularly refreshing is that the average LJ resident round my patch doesn't want gentrification. Sees what has happened to Brixton as something they don't want.

So no Waitrose isn't wanted here. 

Feel at home here despite some of the problems here.

Ive been at meetings where locals have told Cllrs they don't want anything like Pop in their neighbourhood.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 11, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> All very amusing.
> 
> Since moving to LJ one thing I've found particularly refreshing is that the average LJ resident round my patch doesn't want gentrification. Sees what has happened to Brixton as something they don't want.
> 
> ...



What would you have it be?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2019)

Something happening. Air ambulance just landed in Wyck Gardens.  Paramedics got into a waiting police car.  Whatever it is must be near by.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> What would you have it be?



Well for starters on local pressing local issues:


Properly funded Youth Centre
Future of the Grove Adventure playground to be gaurented. No more plans to sell it off to a developer. It to be funded properly and not have to rely on a bunch of hard working volunteers and the vagaries of getting charity money. 

No Yuppie Towers to be built on the Hero of Switzerland site. Plans are deeply resented on the estate. 

rent controls on the arches. One business has already gone. I know at least two other arches under threat. 

Rent controls on retail shops. I know a business under threat. 

Make developer fat cats put 35% affordable housing in the developments they plan. No weasle out of them using so called financial viability. 

Bring back community policing. 

Reinstate the budgets for parks/open spaces. Elam Open space is no so neglected that parents don't like their children using it.
That's for starters.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 15, 2019)

Standing at Loughborough junction station this morning. A car stopped with Melvyn Hayes in the passenger seat asking me the way to Camberwell.  ​


----------



## LondonKate (Sep 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> All very amusing.
> 
> Since moving to LJ one thing I've found particularly refreshing is that the average LJ resident round my patch doesn't want gentrification. Sees what has happened to Brixton as something they don't want.
> 
> ...




Why are you afraid of progress, which is what gentrification is in reality? Do you really prefer to have dirty streets and garbage everywhere? Is it better to have 20 fried chicken places than nice coffee shops and supermarkets with high-quality food?

I prefer Waitrose and Gail's instead of a gallery or another nail and hair salon and so do many people living in this neighborhood!

We should welcome progress and not be afraid of it. It will add value to our properties!


----------



## LondonKate (Sep 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Well for starters on local pressing local issues:
> 
> 
> Properly funded Youth Centre
> ...




I agree with most of your points, except "No Yuppie Towers". 

I think it would be wonderful to have many beautiful new buildings around LBJ for young families and professionals as well as affordable housing for nurses and teachers who work very hard and should be able to buy nice-looking apartments close to the City. 

Why are you against LBJ looking pretty and welcoming instead of scary and dirty?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 16, 2019)

Something big happening at Woolley House.  Eight police cars and 2 ambulances.  No idea what's going on.  But Police just went in with battering rams.  I overheard one of the crowd tell someone "She died in the ambulance"  But heard nothing else.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 16, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> Why are you afraid of progress, which is what gentrification is in reality? Do you really prefer to have dirty streets and garbage everywhere? Is it better to have 20 fried chicken places than nice coffee shops and supermarkets with high-quality food?
> 
> I prefer Waitrose and Gail's instead of a gallery or another nail and hair salon and so do many people living in this neighborhood!
> 
> We should welcome progress and not be afraid of it. It will add value to our properties!


We expect and deserve a higher quality of wind-up than this. FYI.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 16, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> I agree with most of your points, except "No Yuppie Towers".
> 
> I think it would be wonderful to have many beautiful new buildings around LBJ for young families and professionals as well as affordable housing for nurses and teachers who work very hard and should be able to buy nice-looking apartments close to the City.
> 
> Why are you against LBJ looking pretty and welcoming instead of scary and dirty?



I'm not sure if your posts arent just some kind of Spammisery wind up.

That's how they come across.

Its the bit about adding value to our properties which makes me think you are a troll. Deliberate wind up.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I'm not sure if your posts arent just some kind of Spammisery wind up.
> 
> That's how they come across.
> 
> Its the bit about adding value to our properties which makes me think you are a troll. Deliberate wind up.


All I can say is I'll believe we are getting a Waitrose when I see it.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2019)

It'll happen in Brixton before it happens in LJ


----------



## Angellic (Sep 17, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Something big happening at Woolley House.  Eight police cars and 2 ambulances.  No idea what's going on.  But Police just went in with battering rams.  I overheard one of the crowd tell someone "She died in the ambulance"  But heard nothing else.
> 
> View attachment 184328




Perhaps Gail's sold out of their currant and sour cherry sourdough?


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2019)

Bit of a rambling video but with some moments of interest and quite a few familiar faces


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 17, 2019)

LondonKate said:


> I agree with most of your points, except "No Yuppie Towers".
> 
> I think it would be wonderful to have many beautiful new buildings around LBJ for young families and professionals as well as affordable housing for nurses and teachers who work very hard and should be able to buy nice-looking apartments close to the City.
> 
> Why are you against LBJ looking pretty and welcoming instead of scary and dirty?



BTW when did I say I wanted LJ to be scary and dirty? You wind up troll. 

Back post war when the Loughborough Estate was built this was progress. This was building affordable social housing for the working class.


----------



## MelatoninCoffee (Sep 18, 2019)

How could you not have featured Richard Clarke! Legend of Loughborough Junction for more decades than you could know! White suit or black suit or cool brown always around the Junction and the town!!


----------



## bimble (Sep 19, 2019)

Just want to say I’ve been away for quite a long time but back in Lj last night and bumped into 3 neighbours who have become proper friends and the man in the all night shop and the woman at jerk island and kids from the adventure playground and that weird guy from the scrap yard all hello where you been and its reminded me how much of a special corner it is, lived in London all my life and never had this feeling of community till moving to Lj. For all our big problems I reckon it is a place like no other, for now anyhow.


----------



## bimble (Sep 19, 2019)

And it will not be a Waitrose.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2019)

bimble said:


> Just want to say I’ve been away for quite a long time but back in Lj last night and bumped into 3 neighbours who have become proper friends and the man in the all night shop and the woman at jerk island and kids from the adventure playground and that weird guy from the scrap yard all hello where you been and its reminded me how much of a special corner it is, lived in London all my life and never had this feeling of community till moving to Lj. For all our big problems I reckon it is a place like no other, for now anyhow.



Good to see you back posting Bimble.

I agree with everything you say.


----------



## XanCo (Sep 21, 2019)

I've only just joined this forum so apologies if this has been raised before, but does anyone know what is happening/has happened to the Cambria pub? It's been limping along for months, as witness some strange opening (or rather closing) hours and the temporary electric generator on the road outside for weeks, but it seems to have finally closed.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2019)

The Hero of Switzerland planning application is going to committee this Tuesday. Public can attend. 

I have asked to speak. 

More of my thoughts on the Lambeth planning officers support for the tall tower with minimal social housing on this thread. 

The Hero Of Switzerland


----------



## teuchter (Sep 22, 2019)

XanCo said:


> I've only just joined this forum so apologies if this has been raised before, but does anyone know what is happening/has happened to the Cambria pub? It's been limping along for months, as witness some strange opening (or rather closing) hours and the temporary electric generator on the road outside for weeks, but it seems to have finally closed.


I'd come to this thread to ask much the same question. It does seem that it has now closed.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2019)

Just put update about the Grove Adventure playground:

Save Gordon Grove Adventure Playground


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 26, 2019)

Just found this screwed up in my letter box.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 26, 2019)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just found this screwed up in my letter box.
> 
> View attachment 185129
> 
> View attachment 185130



So estate has two types of residents. The "ignorant" and the "committed". 

I do find the tone of the letter somewhat unpleasant.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> I do find the tone of the letter somewhat unpleasant.



Yes indeed!  Deeply unpleasant.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So estate has two types of residents. The "ignorant" and the "committed".I do find the tone of the letter somewhat unpleasant.


I think the logic of the letter is in error. This is not a case of a few residents supporting Lambeth Council against the EMB. It appears to be a case of EMB officers putting their hand in the till, and then partially reversing their misconduct.

I did not hear the submissions in the court personally, but going on press reports it was stated in Inside Housing that the main defendant had repaid the £59,000 which the council had alleged was fraudulently obtained. I'm left wondering (assuming that the £59,000 was indeed repaid) whether Lambeth were in effect delegating their common sense to their lawyers.

After all if the £59,000 had been repaid, the main defendant had not benefited - so any jury with a conscience might wonder is that person guilty, if they have acknowledged their error and made restitution.

With regard to tone of the EMB letter to residents - clearly if £59,000 was overpaid, and then repaid, that is not as if nothing had happened. Doubtless many will agree with me that it would be a good thing if there was a clear-out and new people took over running the EMB. 

Alternatively they will quite possibly end up being run by a third party such as Guinness (who have property next door to the EMB) or Metropolitan or Famiy all of which have local housing in the area.


----------



## PhilWrites (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi all,

I am a new resident and student journalist living on Flaxman Road. I’m hoping to make friends within and to learn more about the community.

I will be on placement with South London Press soon so if anyone wants their voice amplifying in regards to important local goings on and wants to have a chat, please do get in touch. Equally, if there is anything cool happening in the area that you think would be enjoyable i’d love to know about them.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 28, 2019)

PhilWrites said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new resident and student journalist living on Flaxman Road. I’m hoping to make friends within and to learn more about the community.
> 
> ...


On 11 October 2019, perhaps you could report what the motive was for this very disturbing tragedy and also ask your publication to report it, given that is the local newspaper which covers the area.

Thank you.


----------



## critical1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> So estate has two types of residents. The "ignorant" and the "committed".
> 
> I do find the tone of the letter somewhat unpleasant.



ROFL The "ignorant" and the "committed" and who decided that. 
Stinks of kippers here methinks... Someone is really emulating Boris Johnson spaffingly unintelligent descent into hell.

That letter is full or rhetoric and untruths, for instance.. the Jury was hung not unanimous. 
I wonder why it took LEMB so so long to write this imbecilic nonsense.


----------



## critical1 (Sep 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I think the logic of the letter is in error. This is not a case of a few residents supporting Lambeth Council against the EMB. It appears to be a case of EMB officers putting their hand in the till, and then partially reversing their misconduct.
> .......................
> 
> With regard to tone of the EMB letter to residents - clearly if £59,000 was overpaid, and then repaid, that is not as if nothing had happened. Doubtless many will agree with me that it would be a good thing if there was a clear-out and new people took over running the EMB.
> ...



That may well be the best of both worlds, having professionals running the show or some sort of professional monitoring as Lambeth are obliviously failing!


----------



## critical1 (Sep 29, 2019)

PhilWrites said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new resident and student journalist living on Flaxman Road. I’m hoping to make friends within and to learn more about the community.
> 
> ...


Follow the saga of LEMB if you want entertainment...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 29, 2019)

PhilWrites said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a new resident and student journalist living on Flaxman Road. I’m hoping to make friends within and to learn more about the community.
> 
> ...



There is a lot going on around the area.

Hero of Switzerland thread on this forum is about planning application opposed by many locals.

The Grove Adventure playground thread is about saving the playground from being "developed" by the Council.

The Loughborough Farm and the Platform are ongoing projects run by LJAG.

In future the long term security of small businesses in the arches is gaurenteed. I know one thats gone and another waiting to see about new lease. They will then decide to stay or move somewhere cheaper.

LJAG ( I'm no in it) is important local group.

Loughborough Junction Action Group (LJAG)  | Loughborough Junction Action Group

Grove adventure playground

Grove Adventure Playground (@grove_apg) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2019)

XanCo said:


> I've only just joined this forum so apologies if this has been raised before, but does anyone know what is happening/has happened to the Cambria pub? It's been limping along for months, as witness some strange opening (or rather closing) hours and the temporary electric generator on the road outside for weeks, but it seems to have finally closed.



By email today:



> _Many residents have asked about The Cambria, particularly after the activity today (see photograph attached).
> 
> It had become rundown and Punch Taverns sought eviction. Non-payment of food and electricity bills had exacerbated matters as well as the installation of a generator which was not realistic long-term.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice article about the Grove Advenute Playground  by City Harvest.


Lambeth Kids Empowered by Unity Cafe

Cooked food has become an important part of the Grove APG.

City Harvest have made this financially possible by donating food to the Grove APG.

More on them here:

City Harvest London - Giving Food Another Life


----------



## teuchter (Oct 9, 2019)

So... it would seem that Federation Coffee have taken the space that used to be the ticket office on the platform at LJ station. Looked like they were open / opening just now.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So... it would seem that Federation Coffee have taken the space that used to be the ticket office on the platform at LJ station. Looked like they were open / opening just now.


Does that mean they will provide toilet facilities?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 10, 2019)

teuchter said:


> So... it would seem that Federation Coffee have taken the space that used to be the ticket office on the platform at LJ station. Looked like they were open / opening just now.


they were supposed to take it last year but it was put on hold with the tragic deaths of the graffiti artists


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 11, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> they were supposed to take it last year but it was put on hold with the tragic deaths of the graffiti artists



It was open this morning, giving away Free Coffee.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 16, 2019)

It's a bit late to post this but LJAG have their AGM this evening,
.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2019)

I was browsing Booth's map of LJ online


And noticed "St Catherine" right in the middle.
Diocesan records say this

Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Johnlj123 (Oct 24, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I was browsing Booth's map of LJ online
> View attachment 187953
> 
> And noticed "St Catherine" right in the middle.
> ...



It is confusing. St Catherines was an Iron Church on Gresham Road demolished to make way for the Fire Station. It was under the umbrella of St John's the Evangelist. I have never been able to source a photograph. Lambeth archives don't have any info at all that I could find.  I do have a yearbook of parish magazines from 1892 which features monthly 4 page newsletters bound into back of general Anglican stuff. It mostly served the Loughborough Park area. Records are held by Southwark diocese though Lambeth palace archives also have some information listed. Not been to either archives yet. There was a separate outreach mission on Sussex Road, though not sure if connected to St Catherines.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2019)

Come home and first off the block are the LDs.

The horror of her as PM. No thanks.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Come home and first off the block are the LDs.
> The horror of her as PM. No thanks.View attachment 188613


That's supposed to be a leaflet for target seats - so mind what you say!
BTW as a fluctuating member of the hearing impaired community I must say Jo Swinson does everything right for us. She speaks slowly and deliberately and in contrast to those gruffly mumbling (pissed?) members her voice can shatter wine glasses at the other end of a Wetherspoons.


----------



## local guy (Nov 1, 2019)

RE: saga LEMB

AGM, 31 Oct 2019...


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2019)

local guy said:


> RE: saga LEMB
> AGM, 31 Oct 2019...
> View attachment 188798


Why don't residents complain?


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Come home and first off the block are the LDs.
> 
> The horror of her as PM. No thanks.View attachment 188613


Went direct to the bin unread.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

Probably all direct mail rather than had delivered stuff


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 8, 2019)

Has anyone in Helen Hayes Land received any green literature yet?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 8, 2019)

BusLanes said:


> Has anyone in Helen Hayes Land received any green literature yet?


If you are expecting a wall of paper approach I think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

Year 3

The artist Steve McQueen has this project on billboards across London.

Underneath the railway bridge near Tesco's are two photos.   

"From early November, Steve McQueen's epic portrait of London’s Year 3 pupils will be seen across London and at Tate Britain.

This vast new artwork is one of the most ambitious visual portraits of citizenship ever undertaken, in one of the world’s largest and most diverse cities.

Last year Steve McQueen, together with Tate, Artangel and A New Direction, invited every Year 3 class in London to be photographed. Through the vehicle of the traditional school class photograph, Year 3 show tens of thousands of schoolchildren at a milestone year in their development. All aged between 7 and 8 years old, they stand smiling at the camera, facing the future. "


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 9, 2019)

also at Tate:

Steve McQueen Year 3 – Exhibition at Tate Britain | Tate


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> also at Tate:
> 
> Steve McQueen Year 3 – Exhibition at Tate Britain | Tate


I went to see the exhibition but it didn't do much for me at all!


----------



## RHK (Dec 8, 2019)

local guy said:


> RE: saga LEMB
> 
> AGM, 31 Oct 2019...
> 
> View attachment 188798


There is a meeting at 7pm Wed 11th December 2019 at the Loughborough Community Hall across the Road from Woolley House. This is for Loughborough Estate Residents to vote for whether they want the LEMB to continue running the estate or whether Lambeth Council should take it back.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 10, 2019)

P5 Bus was on diversion at 7 am this morning, apparently a 21 year old had been stabbed on Loughborough Road...


----------



## ricbake (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Gramsci (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Gramsci (Dec 26, 2019)

Angellic was asking me on last month's Brixton thread whether it was accurate to say 
Is it true that Brixton/ Loughborough Junction has a 'largely Black population'?

 I havent been able to get around to using the website  Jimbeau put up

Detailed Ethnicity by Age & Sex Ward Tools  (2011 Census) – London Datastore

It depends on how one breaks down areas.

in relation to LJ.  This website uses the same Census 2011 figures as the gov.uk site. Applies it to local neighbourhoods.

This one covers my nearest patch Loughborough Estate.

In this case it does have a largely Black population. 

Interesting Information for Loughborough Estate, London, SW9 7SJ Postcode

I'd say that race and class overlap in this area. 

From the website:


> Loughborough Estate, London can be considered more ethnically diverse than the UK average. As whole, the UK population claims itself as approximately 86% white, with residents of this area being 31% so.
> 
> As a country with a diverse population, the UK is home to other sizable ethnic groups, with mixed ethnicity (2.1%), Indian (2.4%) and Pakistani (1.9%) being the largest groups reported.
> 
> There is considerable division of ethnicities within the UK, with ethnically diverse addresses uncommon outside of urban areas.



As the website says we all live next to each other. Which isn't always the case outside urban areas.

These two websites use 2011 census data. I've been told in Coldharbour Ward things have changed a bit since then. At time of the EU referendum Coldharbour Ward was in the top ten percent of deprived wards in the country. Now its changed to being in the top twenty percent.

This is possibly due to new private housing in the area / sell off and refurbishment of ex council property for private sale. That is the partial gentrification of area. 

Charities who give grants - ie for the adventure playground- want information on how grant is spent based on very local areas. In London that means on what are called "super output areas". Which could be just a few streets. These are streets of high deprivation within a larger area that might appear average taken in a larger boundary.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Angellic was asking me on last month's Brixton thread whether it was accurate to say
> Is it true that Brixton/ Loughborough Junction has a 'largely Black population'?
> 
> I havent been able to get around to using the website  Jimbeau put up
> ...


Surprisingly some of the most imposing houses in the Loughborough triangle - Loughborough Park/Morlands Road/Coldharbour Lane have a largely black population. Mainly because they were handed over to Metroplolitan and other housing associations such as Ujima and Black Roof back in the 1980s. Those which were direct council tenancies have gone the way of all flesh and suffered right-to-buy, at great profit to their white occupants.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 13, 2020)

Its at "The Platform" in Loughborough road opposite the Farm /. LJ Works site. 

Run on same basis as before pay what you can.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2020)

Anyone else been without internet since yesterday morning?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Anyone else been without internet since yesterday morning?



Seems to be an SE24 wide problem with Virgin. I've seen a few people moaning about it on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its at "The Platform" in Loughborough road opposite the Farm /. LJ Works site.
> 
> Run on same basis as before pay what you can.



Imagine how good Pop Brixton could have been if it was an inclusive as The Platform instead of being run by property developer shitehawks


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2020)

This was posted on Facebook today. Michael the hairdresser from Loughorough Road has died








						Michael's Gents Hair Stylists
					

Michael's Gents Hair Stylists, London, United Kingdom. 136 likes · 10 were here. Traditional Gent's Barber's, established 1967




					www.facebook.com


----------



## billythefish (Jan 14, 2020)

colacubes said:


> Seems to be an SE24 wide problem with Virgin. I've seen a few people moaning about it on Facebook and Twitter.


yup - it's a very large problem, not just in London, forecast to be solved by 7pm tonight... Apparently Virgin are keeping quiet about it in case people try to claim compensation...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 14, 2020)

billythefish said:


> yup - it's a very large problem, not just in London, forecast to be solved by 7pm tonight... Apparently Virgin are keeping quiet about it in case people try to claim compensation...


Seems to be fixed now...


----------



## RHK (Jan 18, 2020)

Received ballot letter to decide whether LEMB continues to run the estate or Lambeth to take over. LEMB trying to influence vote by leaflets in foyers in blocks Comparing LEMB with Lambeth. Would be madness to vote for LEMB and Peter Shorinwa and the lazy Board who award themselves unjustified bonuses this time around! One of the voting options is to place your vote in a box inside the LEMB Estate Office!!!


----------



## RHK (Jan 18, 2020)

Received ballot letter today to vote on whether LEMB continues to run the estate or Lambeth to take over. LEMB trying to influence vote by leaflets in foyers in blocks comparing LEMB with Lambeth. Would be madness to vote for LEMB and Peter Shorinwa and the lazy Board who award themselves unjustified bonuses this time around! Sade Adedotun's salary is a joke. She's as far from being a 'star striker' as I am! One of the voting options is to place your vote in a box inside the LEMB Estate Office!!! Untrustworthy does not even begin to cover it!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 19, 2020)

RHK said:


> Received ballot letter today to vote on whether LEMB continues to run the estate or Lambeth to take over. LEMB trying to influence vote by leaflets in foyers in blocks comparing LEMB with Lambeth. Would be madness to vote for LEMB and Peter Shorinwa and the lazy Board who award themselves unjustified bonuses this time around! Sade Adedotun's salary is a joke. She's as far from being a 'star striker' as I am! One of the voting options is to place your vote in a box inside the LEMB Estate Office!!! Untrustworthy does not even begin to cover it!


I was surprised to discover that the Electoral Reform Spciety had sold off it's election administration section to a hedge fund. Doesn't bode well for STV in mainland Britain does it?


*Electoral Reform Services Limited* (ERS, formerly Electoral Reform Ballot Services): A company established by the Electoral Reform Society in 1988 to provide an independent balloting and polling service to organisations conducting elections and polls. The service is widely used by trade unions, political parties, building societies and companies when balloting their members or shareholders in ways defined by the law and their internal management. In many cases these organisations are forbidden from conducting their ballots internally in an attempt to ensure that the ballots are conducted impartially. Until 2018 the Electoral Reform Society remained a minority shareholder and was in large part financed by its dividend from Electoral Reform Services. In 2018 Electoral Reform Services was bought by Civica, and the Electoral Reform Society is now financed by a Capital Fund set up with the proceeds from this sale.[22][23]
paragraph lifted from Wikipedia


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 19, 2020)

I was meaning to look into that.

I have been a member on and off again for years and never quite had much confidence in it as an organisation and this revelation kind of reinforces that feeling even if it may make financial sense.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 19, 2020)

Grove Adventure Playground - Children's Excursion
					

To provide a full day's excursion to the children of Grove Adventure Playground - A tour of Tower Bridge and return trip on the River Thames




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk
				





These days out together are some of the most memorable times the children will have during the year. Last year's excursions included swimming at the Kent coast, a day out in Hampstead Heath and a visit to Tate Modern, which were all brilliant.





We would love to be able to plan a full excursion during every school holiday and if this Crowdfunder project is successful, during February half term we want to take the children on a tour of Tower Bridge and have a return trip on the river with the Thames Clipper service.   
We know from experience that many of our registered children rarely leave the borough and some have never had the opportunity to experience visits to historic and important places from the city they live in. 
The funds will allow us to pay for the entrance fee to Tower Bridge and Thames Clipper tickets for up to 60 children and a return trip to and from the playground.


----------



## brixtonscot (Jan 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> This was posted on Facebook today. Michael the hairdresser from Loughorough Road has died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. I used to get my haircut there when I worked in Myatts Field park in early 80's. Probably the last time I went to a barber


----------



## CH1 (Jan 19, 2020)

brixtonscot said:


> Sorry to hear. I used to get my haircut there when I worked in Myatts Field park in early 80's. Probably the last time I went to a barber


I feel tempted to go to the Memorial Service, which is at 11 am on Wednesday.

I did think the old boy was very benign (to customers) and good value, but he was a real ear bender, and had a serious down on Lambeth Council. 

Apart from paying respects to Michael, the Greek Orthodox Cathedral in Camberwell as an interesting history to appreciate. 1877 – The Catholic Apostolic Church, Camberwell, London
It was originally built in 1877 for an Anglo-Catholic denomination who (like the Jehovah's Witnesses for example) believed the end of the world was imminent. They therefore did not appoint new trustees to take over the founders' duties and in Britian the sect effectively died out.  According to the article above the Greek Orthodox congregation bought the church freehold in 1977.


----------



## RHK (Jan 20, 2020)

The 8 Loughborough Estate Cleaners all left with redundancy Friday and look an advert for 8 cleaners below! Advert first states Monday to Saturday then states Monday to Sunday further down!

8 x Estate Cleaners SW London - £11ph 35 Hours (8am - 11am & 4pm - 6pm) Monday to Saturday Exciting opportunity to work for one of Londons largest local authorities based in Brixton.The role will be working on an ongoing basis and the successful 8 x Estate Cleaners Job in London - Resourcing Group


----------



## Obi1kenobi2 (Jan 20, 2020)

in - Resourcing Group
					

in




					www.resourcinggroup.co.uk
				




They pay out thousands for redundancy from a long serving team which were short staffed from originally 14 then coped well with 11? Eventually  cut down to around 6 which 1 was a driver (working on one of the largest boroughs) They did far more than cleaning the estate. They had to do house clearances for voids and anything else they could of got them to do then blamed them for their lack of work. Now they can get new workers in doing 35hrs PW/ 7DAYS a week? Tell me how it makes sense for a worker to come in for a few hours then go home for 5hours just to come back for 2 hours in the evening? Only restructuring needing is the Lemb director and the board.


----------



## RHK (Jan 20, 2020)

Obi1kenobi2 said:


> in - Resourcing Group
> 
> 
> in
> ...


It doesn't make any sense at all. It is financially wasteful. The current LEMB and Loughborough Estate Office are making a mockery of the Estate and the monies it receives from Lambeth Council. They do not have a clue how to run an estate. Lambeth Council should step in. Why they haven't is beyond logic. Maybe Sade Adedotun could now state she is doing a cleaners job as well and pay herself for that before realising (shocker) she is not entitled to that money after all and then has to return it! How is this she still being employed on an LEMB contract? Re unjustifed bonuses for Board Members....LEMB Board members have you declared your unearned income to the taxman yet? The Loughborough Estate is being run by residents (LEMB) and a resident (nominated by a very few) as Chair (who walks around with a brief case in order to try to look important. Who is Peter Shorinwa other than just a resident and does he actually have a job?) who haven't got a clue how to run an estate and never does Sade Adedotun. Who is going next? Concierge staff? Office staff? First one to go should be Folasade Adedotun. It is time that the spotlight is brightly and publicly turned onto the way the Estate is being being run. This is in the public interest as it is involves huge amounts of Lambeth Council funds. The estate is the largest estate in London. Why hasn't Lambeth Council put three of it's members on the Board yet especially after the court case? Note to Peter Shorinwa - this isn't your estate. It belongs to Lambeth Council.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 20, 2020)

RHK said:


> The 8 Loughborough Estate Cleaners all left with redundancy Friday and look an advert for 8 cleaners below! Advert first states Monday to Saturday then states Monday to Sunday further down!
> 
> 8 x Estate Cleaners SW London - £11ph 35 Hours (8am - 11am & 4pm - 6pm) Monday to Saturday Exciting opportunity to work for one of Londons largest local authorities based in Brixton.The role will be working on an ongoing basis and the successful 8 x Estate Cleaners Job in London - Resourcing Group




Isn't that sort of thing illegal? or are changes to hours etc enough to classify as a new position/role?


----------



## RHK (Jan 20, 2020)

Angellic said:


> Isn't that sort of thing illegal? or are changes to hours etc enough to classify as a new position/role?


I have no idea. It can't be right that staff are made redundant then the jobs advertised (albeit different hours or not). Does anyone know if it is legal? Shorinwa still trying to influence people to vote for LEMB on the ballot instead of Lambeth by having a leaflet on his Chelsea Tractor that barely moves. Peter does not seem to understand action to improve the estate is everything and appearances are nothing. Even the prop that he carries around with him is farcical. The only time he uses the stick or walking prop is when he crosses the road after a meeting from the Loughborough Centre across to Kettleby House so others can see him. He carries it the rest of the time. What next a neck brace? sling? head bandage? wheel chair? Self-promotion and sympathy (or lack of) does not make a Loughborough Estate resident Chair qualified with an unqualified volunteer board to run an estate that is in rapid decline. How many more staff are going to be made redundant only to be replaced? What are the LEMB Board going to award themselves in bonuses this year? Volunteer means volunteer not rewarding yourself for having your name on a list of LEMB Board members.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 20, 2020)

Depends how they've done it. If the employer hasn't changed (outsourcing) then it might be possible, but it would be worth challenging. If employer has changed then probably an issue with the Transfer of Undertaking regs - service provision change - in that the cleaning work will be done as is and so the current cleaners should not have been made redundant.









						TUPE and TUPE+ | Contracts | UNISON National
					

If your organisation or part of your organisation transfers from one owner to another, your employment terms and conditions are protected under the Transfer of Undertakings (Protection of Employment) Regulations, known as TUPE.




					www.unison.org.uk
				






			TUPE - a guide to the regulations


----------



## Obi1kenobi2 (Jan 21, 2020)

I heard they wasnt forcefully made redundant but they felt unwanted and knew times (hours) were changing, so they decided best thing is to leave. Not healthy to be working under the stress from the management on that estate anyway. Good luck to them.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2020)

Obi1kenobi2 said:


> I heard they wasnt forcefully made redundant but they felt unwanted and knew times (hours) were changing, so they decided best thing is to leave. Not healthy to be working under the stress from the management on that estate anyway. Good luck to them.


Not surprised - it's as if someone's deliberately come up with hours that no one would want to work if they had any choice in the matter. And they call it an 'exciting opportunity'.


----------



## Winot (Jan 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Grove Adventure Playground - Children's Excursion
> 
> 
> To provide a full day's excursion to the children of Grove Adventure Playground - A tour of Tower Bridge and return trip on the River Thames
> ...



This looks like a great initiative. Have made a donation.


----------



## RHK (Jan 21, 2020)

LEMB think that these are selling points to vote for them to continue running the estate. Excuse my hysterical laughter ' personal service' or 'local staff' or 'openness and accountability'.....I need to lie down before I fall down from laughter at their gall! Seriously 'openness and accountability, personal service, local staff'. Estate Office staff live miles away, there is no service at all as it is the office that service never made it to and openness and accountability hahahaha what openness and accountability?....You really could not make this stuff up.....does the LEMB live on a diet of clown! Oh and parking! Pot luck if you manage to ever get a space in the estate car parks hahahahaa what a bunch of comedians LEMB are and their repairs service....oh the jokes keep coming!


----------



## RHK (Jan 21, 2020)

Smacks of desperation. One of two leaflets trying to influence the vote as to who manages the Loughborough Estate on Peter Shorinwa's car.


----------



## local guy (Jan 21, 2020)

Good evening,

Things to think about :

1. Recent restructure of LEMB :

A) many staff have left the LEMB (some with 20+ years of service) with thousands of pounds payment. That's fair enough however,  the question is WHY this took place as recently as on last Friday, i.e. where the result of voting is not so obvious for Peter+Sade Co. ?

B) from a letter handed to staff  on 17/01 : "LEMB will shortly be commencing a consultation to restructure the organisation.  (…) This process is likely to commence in February 2020. "

Should not a consultation have taken a place BEFORE a redundancy had even materialised ?

2. Peter
What is Peter's current legal position ? is he a sitting chair ? ex-chair? a chair ?

3. Sade
Has anybody seen Sade during office hours at work at all ?

4. Sub-contractor
Everybody can see that a glass has been replaced in 4 big blocks and outdoor barbecue has been built (Nevil House).
Questions :  who is a sub-contractor ?
                    did the tender process take place ?
                    what was a total cost of that job ?
                    was that job really necessary to be done now i.e. before voting ?


----------



## RHK (Jan 21, 2020)

local guy said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Things to think about :
> 
> ...


Really good points that all need answering.

Some Concierge staff are on their way out too (possible some have already gone) and Office staff. Staff were asked to submit their names last year for redundancy. 

LEMB Board are masters at wasting money. Just look at the gym they installed in Woolley-Kettleby House Gardens which Peter, Shade et al had installed for Peter to look at from his kitchen window. No one uses it except little kids who climb on it. Heard they wanted to install barbecues in various places with little concern for the smoke, noise and disturbance that will bring to other residents.

LEMB Board love their vanity projects and waste money instead of getting the estate fundamentals right.

There is so much that needs improving on the estate yet Shade, Peter and LEMB all focus on unnecessary and pointless, money wasting, expensive 'bling' without actually running the estate properly, providing decent services and treating staff and residents properly. They should not be allowed near estate money, estate decisions and finances in any way. Why Shade, Peter and the LEMB sidekicks haven't been told to step down from their 'posts' is astonishing. Peter and Shade should never be allowed near the Loughborough Estate Board and finances again and neither should the other bonus loving LEMB board members. It's time for a new era and management on the estate to take the estate forward.


----------



## RHK (Jan 22, 2020)

Why is Peter Shorinwa telling people that Lambeth Council plan to knock the Loughborough Estate down and knocking residents doors asking for residents ballot cards on Tuesday Evening? And what is he doing on other floors of Kettleby House other than his own at night? This is supposed to be a confidential vote! Peter Shorinwa does not have the right to use his fob to access other floors than his own and he does not have the right to knock on residents doors asking for their votes at night! The vote should be cancelled! Why is here even an option for ballot papers to be put in a box inside the Loughborough Estate Office! Knocking on residents doors to  collect votes is unbelievable! How is this legal?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2020)

So, about those consultation questionnaires relating to the road closure trial a couple of years back, which mysteriously never got to the majority of LE residents, or made their way back to Lambeth....


----------



## RHK (Jan 22, 2020)

Peter's  desperate behaviour is concerning and raises questions as to why he is attempting to influence the vote. Lambeth Council should stop the vote. A thoroughly independent company should commence a
vote.A vote Peter cannot interfere with.If Peter Shorinwa has nothing to hide why is he fabricating that Lambeth Council want to knock the estate down to sway votes? And why is he knocking on residents doors so he can take completed ballot forms away? Why is there a box in the Loughborough Estate Office for the votes to be posted in? Peter's behaviour is desperation. Lambeth Council have planned works that they are supervising.The largest estate in Lambeth is not getting knocked down but Peter Shorinwa is scaremongering and needs to be kicked out of the LEMB immediately together with his LEMB cronies and Shade. If Peter has nothing to hide as Chair of the LEMB why is he behaving in such a desperate manner and why isn't anyone stopping him?


----------



## LondonKate (Jan 23, 2020)

Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed _*NISA*_ on Coldharbour Lane? 
There is a lot of heavy construction work going on inside...the place is completely gutted and they keep drilling...


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jan 23, 2020)

Is there a safety deposit box company next door?


LondonKate said:


> Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed _*NISA*_ on Coldharbour Lane?
> There is a lot of heavy construction work going on inside...the place is completely gutted and they keep drilling...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2020)

LondonKate said:


> Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed _*NISA*_ on Coldharbour Lane?
> There is a lot of heavy construction work going on inside...the place is completely gutted and they keep drilling...


Tongue in cheek suggestion here.
I Googled the address and up pops the premises next door, which I had always taken to be a mosque.
Judging by the photo it could be a combined mosque and fitness centre. Nocking NISA and Lambeth Masjid and Progressive Community Centre into a dual purpose Muslim version of Fierce Grace might make sense?


----------



## goldengraham (Jan 23, 2020)

According to Lambeth planning records, the unit is being extended at the back. (details here). I'd guess they're giving the whole place a general refit too. From the application details, it does appear that it will remain as a Nisa though, which is good news I reckon?

I've attached the submitted floor plan in case of interest


----------



## CH1 (Jan 23, 2020)

goldengraham said:


> According to Lambeth planning records, the unit is being extended at the back. (details here). I'd guess they're giving the whole place a general refit too. From the application details, it does appear that it will remain as a Nisa though, which is good news I reckon?
> 
> I've attached the submitted floor plan in case of interest


The application was granted (almost) 2 years ago.
Meantime NISA group wholesale has been acquired by Co-op Group.

There was speculation in 2018 on this thread as to how a NISA shop and a Co-op branch co-exist on opposite sides of the road. I think NISA retail still exists as a co-operative group of small shop owners, so you might even be right that whoever owns the shop at 188 Coldharbour Lane (presumably Mohammed Akhtar as on the Decision Notice) will simply plough ahead and reopen their shop as a NISA.

Seems to me that this is hardly a gold mine though. You have Co-op, (ex)Costcutter, (ex)Loco and Tesco Express all competing with you. They'd better hurry up and build the Higgs Estate to provide some more customers!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 23, 2020)

All the supermarkets except the co-op are a bit rubbish (limited selection of stuff) and in that sense aren't really competition. The NISA was good because it had some stuff that you can't get in the co-op. It would be good to have it back. The co-op seems to have gone downlhill a little bit, with what seems to be a gradually diminishing selection, and appears to have some stocktaking issues as certain things very often seem to be sold out (sometimes for days on end).


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2020)

teuchter said:


> All the supermarkets except the co-op are a bit rubbish (limited selection of stuff) and in that sense aren't really competition. The NISA was good because it had some stuff that you can't get in the co-op. It would be good to have it back. The co-op seems to have gone downlhill a little bit, with what seems to be a gradually diminishing selection, and appears to have some stocktaking issues as certain things very often seem to be sold out (sometimes for days on end).



Ive noticed that at the LJ Coop. Go there and basic stuff has sold out

What is more amusing are the self service scanning section. What people do is scan all the food/ products then walk out without paying. The system does not alert the already busy staff until they have left.

I dont know who worked that one out but it appears to be becoming a local past time.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2020)

The other one at the Coop I havent seen for a while is taking a bottle of wine from the fridge and doing a runner for the door .

Talking of that the Coop does not seem to have security now?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2020)

__





						LJ Neighbourhood Forum Wednesday 29 January 2020 at 7.30pm at The Platform
					





					mailchi.mp
				







> We have invited Simon Phillips who is leading on the Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood project, local councillors and Lambeth's Regen department.  Expected soon is the consultation on the new version of the Lambeth Local Plan.



That is the Brixton Liveable Neighborhood whose boundary comess up to LJ in order to get the Mayors grant . This may be interesting. 

Liveable Neighborhood is another way to say road closures.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

LondonKate said:


> Does anyone know what is going on inside the closed _*NISA*_ on Coldharbour Lane?
> There is a lot of heavy construction work going on inside...the place is completely gutted and they keep drilling...


I went past recently and there was an almighty pile of rubble on the pavement outside!


----------



## goldengraham (Feb 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I went past recently and there was an almighty pile of rubble on the pavement outside!


It is definitely going to be another Nisa. I asked the builders the other day


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

goldengraham said:


> It is definitely going to be another Nisa. I asked the builders the other day


The signage is up!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2020)

euanlowe said:


> Planning application for a 29 storey building at Hardess Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thread here









						Hardess St Industrial Estate - next bit of LJ up for redevelopment?
					

Reminder that the consultation is today until 3pm.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Thread here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I  noticed that neither LJAG nor Brixton Society were on the list of official consultees - yet Brixton Business Association c/o Phillipe Garstaing, upstairs 83b Acre Lane is.
What the hell is happening with Lambeth's outsourced planning department?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. Look at the size of THIS!
> 
> View attachment 197801
> 
> Does anyone fancy writing about this for Buzz? I'm guessing an awful lot of people aren't going to be aware of this monstrosity landing on their doorstep.



can these recent posts be transferred to the specifc thread on the site?


----------



## local guy (Feb 10, 2020)

Re : LEMB saga...

Has anybody called the LEMB office and asked about the voting result  Sade&Peter Co.  v  Lambeth Council......   ?   when will the result be publicly available ?

Well,  I do hope that...

Sade&Peter Co.


----------



## RHK (Feb 11, 2020)

After LEMB's (money and paper wasting) campaign to get voted back in once again they have sent no information to residents regarding the outcome of the ballot. Very odd that residents are still in the dark regarding the outcome of the vote and that no information has been forthcoming.

It would be a crime if Sade & Peter Co were able to continue to run the estate. I use the word run loosely. More like ruin the estate.

If the General Election results are able to be confirmed within a few days why hasn't the result of the vote been declared?


----------



## Angellic (Feb 14, 2020)

From LJAG

*Stop the Loughborough Junction Towers
29 storeys and 20 storeys tall*

Architects Metaphorm has put in a planning application for two residential towers - one 29 storeys tall, the other 20 storeys tall, and a three-storey makerspace - on a prominent site in Loughborough Junction bordered by Hinton Road, Wellfit Street and Hardess Street.

LJAG will be campaigning to stop this development which is totally out of keeping with the area and which will place huge pressure on our overstretched infrastructure, especially our train service out of Loughborough Junction station.

Click here for the planning application on the Lambeth website where you can lodge your objection. Alternatively make your way to the Lambeth council website and entry planning application number 19/04280/FUL in to the planning portal.

Also copy in the local councillors:
Jim Dickson jdickson@lambeth.co.uk;
Becca Thackray bthackray@lambeth.gov.uk and
Pauline George pgeorge@lambeth.gov.uk and
our local MP Helen Hayes. helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk

Time is short too, you need to get your comments in by 25 February

If you need more information please email ljactiongroup@gmail.com or give me a ring on 07799 621 582

Best wishes
Anthea Masey
Chair
Loughborough Junction Action Group (LJAG)


----------



## RHK (Feb 14, 2020)

Loughborough Junction and the surrounding areas are a mix of different styles. The two residential towers will add something else to the mix. This isn't a conservation area and the towers could add a different dimension to the area. Change is inevitable and Loughborough Junction needs to evolve. Not a fan of LJAG and their choices of what is out of keeping in the area.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 14, 2020)

RHK said:


> Loughborough Junction and the surrounding areas are a mix of different styles. The two residential towers will add something else to the mix. This isn't a conservation area and the towers could add a different dimension to the area. Change is inevitable and Loughborough Junction needs to evolve. Not a fan of LJAG and their choices of what is out of keeping in the area.



So I take it you support the proposed Hero of Switzerland plans?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 14, 2020)

RHK said:


> Loughborough Junction and the surrounding areas are a mix of different styles. The two residential towers will add something else to the mix. This isn't a conservation area and the towers could add a different dimension to the area. Change is inevitable and Loughborough Junction needs to evolve. Not a fan of LJAG and their choices of what is out of keeping in the area.


You could not get a development more out of keeping with Edwardian terraced housing and Ruskin Park. 
Unless you wanted to spit on Ruskin's grave perhaps.

Your post suggests you are not familiar with the area.Ttake a walk through Ruskin Park, or down Herne Hill Road, starting from the top,
Personally I'm getting sick of Lambeth allowing Brixton and surrounding area to turn into a sort of down at heel Nine Elms.


----------



## RHK (Feb 15, 2020)

I was born and have lived here for over sixty years. I know the area very well and regularly walk around it. Times, places and areas change and evolve. It's inevitable. Everyone has an opinion and that is mine. Change keeps an area interesting. I like seeing change and welcome change in this area. For me it's long overdue.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> I was born and have lived here for over sixty years. I know the area very well and regularly walk around it. Times, places and areas change and evolve. It's inevitable. Everyone has an opinion and that is mine. Change keeps an area interesting. I like seeing change and welcome change in this area. For me it's long overdue.


I couldn’t agree more. 

Sir, you are the voice of reason


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> Loughborough Junction and the surrounding areas are a mix of different styles. The two residential towers will add something else to the mix. This isn't a conservation area and the towers could add a different dimension to the area. Change is inevitable and Loughborough Junction needs to evolve. Not a fan of LJAG and their choices of what is out of keeping in the area.



LJAG is respondig to the concerns of local residents. So this isn't just about LJAG ideas. ( Im not in LJAG)

Also at last LJ Neighborhood Forum several local residents turned up to express concern over the plans and how to object.

Hence the info put out by LJAG

I went to the two pre application public events run by Metaphorm. At the first sevearal options for the site were shown.

At the second Metaphorm had narrowed that down to the tall towers.

I heard people at that second event objecting to the height.

Seems Metaphorm have igored this.

The same happened with the Hero of Switzerland application. Developer pre application events findings were ignored by developers. They ploughed on with what they wanted to do.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> I was born and have lived here for over sixty years. I know the area very well and regularly walk around it. Times, places and areas change and evolve. It's inevitable. Everyone has an opinion and that is mine. Change keeps an area interesting. I like seeing change and welcome change in this area. For me it's long overdue.



This idea that those who oppose one kind of development are opposing change is incorrect.  Of course areas change but that does not mean one has to support every kind of change. Or how its done.

For example I was one of those who opposed the Council plans to build over the Grove adventure playground. I had all this stuff about opposing change from the Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

It could be that Metaphorm are pushing ahead with planning application as they expect it to go to appeal.

That is the Planning dept wil tun the application down. Or if it goes to Planning Committee it will be turned down.

Herne Hill Cllrs are going to oppose it as far as I know.

Metaphorm , Ive heard , have got financial backing for the scheme.

If it goes to appeal its out of the Councils hands.


----------



## RHK (Feb 15, 2020)

Everyone has an opinion and I expressed mine. I respect your opinion and do not feel the need to defend mine. I look forward to plenty of long overdue change and growth in this area.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> Everyone has an opinion and I expressed mine. I respect your opinion and do not feel the need to defend mine. I look forward to plenty of long overdue change and growth in this area.



You have made statements here about change. You clearly dont respect my opinion.

You have implied Im against change.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> Everyone has an opinion and I expressed mine. I respect your opinion and do not feel the need to defend mine. I look forward to plenty of long overdue change and growth in this area.



You have made statements here about change. You clearly dont respect my opinion.

You have implied Im against change.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

RHK said:


> Everyone has an opinion and I expressed mine. I respect your opinion and do not feel the need to defend mine. I look forward to plenty of long overdue change and growth in this area.



You have made statements here about change. You clearly dont respect my opinion.

You have implied Im against change.


----------



## RHK (Feb 15, 2020)

Gramsci I am expressing my opinion and everyone has the right to express theirs. I haven't implied anything about you at all. That's it and that's all.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You have made statements here about change. You clearly dont respect my opinion.
> 
> You have implied Im against change.


You are certainly against people who are for change.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> You are certainly against people who are for change.



No Im not.

I want change in LJ

I want a station with better access and more trains.
I want developments with genuinely affordable housing - not what happpened with Hero of Switzerland application. 
I want a functioning youth centre.
I want to see Loughborough park community centre in use. 

Thats for starters.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> LJAG is respondig to the concerns of local residents. So this isn't just about LJAG ideas. ( Im not in LJAG)
> 
> Also at last LJ Neighborhood Forum several local residents turned up to express concern over the plans and how to object.
> 
> ...


I think it wquld be more honest is these so-called community consultation events were renamed pre-planning committee meeting information/publicity events.
It seems highly unlikely that any public comments have ever been used to modify planning applications - ever.

As for RHK and Big Bertha preferring a high rise environment - can I suggest they move to Nine Elms if they are rich or Croydon if they are poor.


----------



## RHK (Feb 15, 2020)

As I clearly stated earlier I am entitled to express my opinion just as others are entitled to express theirs. I really do appreciate your kind suggestion that I could move to Nine Elms or Croydon however I am perfectly happy in the area where I was born, went to school and have lived for over 60 years. I am now looking forward with even more renewed vigour to the area evolving, growing and changing. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

It appears that those who oppose a planning application are nimbys who are against change.

Variety is the spice of life. Losing space for light industry to replace it with more profitable housing is reducing variety not increasing it.

Metaphorm planning application does have workspace below. They make a lot of claims about how innovative it will be.

But the fact of the matter is that this site was light industry site.

Metaphorm portray themselves as cutting edge architects with a vision. But they are still working the same way as the developers who have the Hero of Switzerland site.

I think this is over development of the site. It's not in keeping with its use.

Inner London also needs land for light industry.

I've been looking more at the application.

I remain to be convinced this is right use for this land.

It's not as if Metaphorm already owned the site. The acquired it with view to development.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

So can this discussion continue without those people opposing the application being told or implied they are against change.


----------



## RHK (Feb 15, 2020)

None of my posts said or implied that you were against change at all or anyone else for that matter. No one was called or implied they are a 'nimby' or anything else for that matter. I expressed my own personal opinion that I am for change, growth etc in the area. All opinions can be expressed and respected by those that are for the proposed development and by those that are against the Towers when they are being discussed. I think the Towers could be an interesting addition to the area. It's about respecting other people's opinions whether you agree with them or not. You are entitled to your own opinion and I am entitled to mine.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> So can this discussion continue without those people opposing the application being told or implied they are against change.


I think you fear change, which is understandable for some people.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I think you fear change, which is understandable for some people.



Why do you think that?

I've spent a lot of my spare time going to Council consultations over the future of the LJ and Brixton are. Taking part in developing masterplans for Brixton and LJ to help guide development of these areas.

Taking part as the Council say doing so will ensure growth and development will benefit people.

How you can say I fear change when I've been doing the opposite over the years is beyond me.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

I've updated the Buzz article after hearing from the developers: 

Update: The developers have got in touch to tell us that the “35.2% affordable housing comprises a mix of homes at 70% social rent and 30% intermediate rent.” The social housing will be run by a housing association on behalf of LB Lambeth

We asked if this percentage of social/intermediate rent would still be guaranteed if the size of the development was later reduced, but they declined to answer to our “hypothetical question about the building heights being lowered.”


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I think you fear change, which is understandable for some people.


Not wanting two mega blocks towering over your neighbourhood and contributing to an already overcrowded transport system is not 'fearing change' - it's about giving a fuck about your neighbourhood, your community and the quality of life of yourself and the people around you.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> No Im not.
> 
> I want change in LJ
> 
> ...


That's the kind of change I'd like too.


----------



## local guy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (Feb 19, 2020)

local guy said:


> View attachment 199097


Someone should go gown Lidls and get him a bottle of Putinov to celebrate.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2020)

local guy said:


> View attachment 199097



I see turnout was low. Despite online voting an option.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2020)

Lot going one in LJ at the moment.

The Loughborough Junction Neighborhood Forum is this Wednesday.

A full agenda.

Someone will be coming from the Councils Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood to talk about road closures   improving LJ for walking and cycling.



Also someone has been invited from the parks department to talk about Loughborough Park. Where the Council have thousands on security to keep the community centre closed.

The Metaphorm architects towers planning application is for discussion.





__





						REMINDER: LJ Neighbourhood Forum - Wednesday 26 February 2020 - 7.30pm at The Platform, Wyck Gardens, SW9.
					





					mailchi.mp
				




All welcome.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2020)

Brixton Liveable Neighborhood the LJ section and ideas for LJ here. You can comment:









						Ideas for the Loughborough Neighbourhood
					

Join the conversation for how streets in the Loughborough Neighbourhood can change to address the climate emergency, air pollution crisis and safety issues.




					ljstreets.commonplace.is


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2020)

The Liveable neighborhood website is very large.Found this on LJ re the last road closures.

*



			Learning from the past
		
Click to expand...

*


> In 2015 a number of road closures were trialed in the Loughborough area. There was strong feeling for and against the trials and in the end the project was withdrawn. Nobody wants to re-run that experience and a lot has been learned to ensure things are done differently. In 2015, there was concern about a range of issues, some people felt that;
> 
> closures isolated parts of the neighbourhood
> might negatively affect local businesses
> ...












						Learning from the past
					

In 2015 six road closures were trialed across the area, in the end the project was withdrawn. Nobody wants to re-run that experience. A lot has been learned to ensure things are done differently.




					ljstreets.commonplace.is


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2020)

For LJ there are two options plus a third add on to make LJ zero carbon - ie electric vehicles only.

First is to stop through traffic Second is to keep through traffic but add more pedestria croossings and bike lanes.

Through traffic is regarded as going through Loughborough road.

Traffic through LJ along Coldharbour lane is not considered- from what I  can find. The main emphasis is on through traffic going up Loughborough road.

Plenty of people live along Coldharbour lane. I dont see anything for them.

I would like to know if plans to stop through traffic along Loughborough road will displace traffic onto Coldhharbour lane or other nearby roads.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2020)

It probably will initially, then traffic patterns will settle down and there may or may not be an increase in the longer term. This issue was discussed at length on the liveable neighbourhood thread (in relation to atlantic rd). The long term aim is for less traffic in london generally, which would benefit CHL and that can never be achieved if every one of these proposals is opposed on the basis that some traffic is going to be displaced elsewhere.

Of course if the previous road closure trial had been allowed to run its course, we might have known exactly what the effects would be. The idea was that all these things were measured. The trial was successfully scuppered though.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Lot going one in LJ at the moment.
> 
> The Loughborough Junction Neighborhood Forum is this Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Could have been interesting, but I'm booked at a double inaugural lecture at Guys - one of the subjects being the deleterious effects of ammonia residuals resulting from progressive liver dysfunction due to alcohol consumption.

Both of the LJ forum issues were discussed at the last Brixton Society meeting. Apparently there is a delay on the deadline for objections to the Twin Towers until 12th March.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2020)

Lambeth Council leaves Loughborough Park in disrepair while spending £612,000 on security for the empty community centre
					

Concerned at the worsening state of Loughborough Park, a small public space off Coldharbour Lane in Brixton, a local resident has been haranguing Lambeth Council to no avail. Dominating the park is…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




An update.

This article, to my surprise, has made the Labour group sit up and listen.  Not all them were happy about it.

editor thanks Ed for publicising this issue.

Had an at times heated discussion with Cllrs at the LJ neighborhood forum last month. With one Cllr accusing those present of being the same old people who complain. Not representative of the local community.

Well the lesson is if one doesnt make a fuss one gets fobbed off.

Last week LJ Neighborhood forum Cllrs were more conciliatory.

Money has suddenly appeared to do maintenane works on the park. Apparently there was Section 106 money around. The consultation that was promised last month on how to improve the park will not now happen. As the Section 106 money needs to be spent or it will be lost.

Which implies to me that the Section 106 money had been around for a long time but the Council never got it together to use it until complaints.

(Section 106 money is from developers. As part of planning application developers give a certain amount of money for improvements to local infrastructure.)

Also a charity has been found to use the empty Community building.

Dwaynamics , a local charity, will take over the building in , we were told, two months.









						Dwaynamics ABC
					






					www.dsfcic.co.uk
				




This is all well and good.

What annoys me is the way one is regarded by Council as a problem if one brings up or campaigns on issues of local concern.

Same thing happened with the Grove adventure playground.


----------



## critical1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The Liveable neighborhood website is very large.Found this on LJ re the last road closures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is like a re-run of 2015 all over again.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2020)

critical1 said:


> This is like a re-run of 2015 all over again.


If it is, I revive my call to shut Hinton Road at the Green Man.
That simple measure could reduce through traffic by making the route from Herne Hill to the City into a dog leg instead of a slip stream.
But what do I know - I'm just advocating commonsense. I'm not a traffic engineer.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2020)

critical1 said:


> This is like a re-run of 2015 all over again.



Option one does not explicity say road closures but I can't see how it can be done without that.

The main person running the Liveable Neighborhood project attended the last Loughborough Junction Neighborhood Forum. I had also heard him at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum a few weeks ago.

What the project team are doing is trying to get support for the project by going out and talking to community.

They aren't keen on holding public meetings. Sounds like they fear the wrong type of people will turn up.

Ive got mixed feelings about this.

At one point in meeting the LN guy said they wanted to talk to people beyond those "who had the luxury to be able to attend meetings" like LJ Neighborhood Forum. Which in hindsight annoyed me.

It is the Council trump card. Your not representative. Also the Council has poor record in consultation.

I did point out that the scheme to improve the cross roads ( of Loughborough road and Coldharbour lane) which had been agreed with local community has never been done.

This was a "shovel ready"  scheme .

Now the Council are coming to local community with another load of consultation about roads.

They should imo finish the project that has already been agreed first

Cllrs have been asked repeatedly about the cross roads scheme. Kept being told it would happen.

It took one of the better officers at Lambeth to do the Cllrs job. He found out the funding had gone. That the agreed plans were considered to expensive.

As someone said we have been waiting two years for this to be done.

Hardly gives confidence in the Council that the Liveable Neighborhood will happen.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Option one does not explicity say road closures but I can't see how it can be done without that.
> 
> The main person running the Liveable Neighborhood project attended the last Loughborough Junction Neighborhood Forum. I had also heard him at the Brixton Neighborhood Forum a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Be interesting to see what proposals emerge. In addition to what I said above, to me the last scheme seemed bizarre in the way they set up a soft no-go zone which was partially disregarded. It seemed they wanted to leave emergency access, but prohibit general access.

I really think the key is to prevent or reduce through traffic from outside the area. After all there aren't many local residents whose whole time is spent cruising around the area in their vehicles - except the chair of the EMB of course.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2020)

Closing the bottom of hinton rd would just divert traffic along wanless rd and herne hill rd - would it be enough of a diversion to discourage through traffic?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Closing the bottom of hinton rd would just divert traffic along wanless rd and herne hill rd - would it be enough of a diversion to discourage through traffic?


They could make Wanless Road one-way - No Entry from Milkwood/Hinton Road.
That would stop up the north-bound flow from Milkwood Rd into Loughborough Road.


----------



## prunus (Mar 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> They could make Wanless Road one-way - No Entry from Milkwood/Hinton Road.
> That would stop up the north-bound flow from Milkwood Rd into Loughborough Road.



Then it would just go down Wingmore Road and Alderton Road (which are considerably narrower and hence would be more disrupted even than Wanless Road. Wanless is unusually wide because it used to have the trams running down the middle of it - bonus fun fact).

Road closures are complex things with many knock-on effects.

One could close the turning to Wingmore etc (which is basically Hinton Road in fact) as well of course. But what other effects would be needed to look at?

Or you could just close Loughborough Road, which is the onwards journey on the northern rat run.   If the problem of isolating the estate from Coldharbour Lane is an issue, could close it at the top at Fiveways.  But then there would be other knock-on effects and so on...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2020)

You could stop N-S movements across the Loughborough Rd/CHL/Hinton Rd crossroads, and make the bottom of Herne Hill Rd right-turn only.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

At the LJ Neighborhood Forum the guy from Brixton Liveable Neighborhood did say next stage would be to look at how traffic would be effected. He said modelling of traffic is much better now than in the past.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

Too give the Brixton Liveable Neighborhood side.

They are consulting on LJ now. 






						Have your say on Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood ideas for the Railton, Loughborough and Ferndale areas | Lambeth Council
					

Neighbourhood information




					www.lambeth.gov.uk
				




They are saying this is about climate change, air quality and move away from polluting road transport. 

Eventual move to zero emmissions is required as long term goal. 

In LJ car ownership is low and most traffic is through traffic using LJ as route to central London. Its not local traffic. This means that in poor area traffic is mainly from wealthier areas from south of LJ.

The Liveable Neighborhood team are consulting widely. For example children at Max Roach adventure playground were consulted at event there. 

So this project is part of educating people and giving them the facts on road use in local area. The website has a lot of info.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

teuchter said:


> You could stop N-S movements across the Loughborough Rd/CHL/Hinton Rd crossroads, and make the bottom of Herne Hill Rd right-turn only.


That's possibly half a like. It sounds a bit like what happened last time.
How do you stop North South traffic whilst allowing traffic to tun into and out of Loughborough Road?
I am not a driver and its difficult for me to imagine how the signage works on that - and the policing.
Something akin to congestion zone hardware?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

teuchter said:


> You could stop N-S movements across the Loughborough Rd/CHL/Hinton Rd crossroads, and make the bottom of Herne Hill Rd right-turn only.


That's possibly half a like. It sounds a bit like what happened last time.
How do you stop North South traffic whilst allowing traffic to turn into and out of Loughborough Road?
I am not a driver and its difficult for me to imagine how the signage works on that - and the policing.
Something akin to congestion zone hardware?


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 1, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> 17-year old *Rishon Florant*, of Waltham Forest, and 18-year-old *Chibuzo Ukonu*, of Loughton, Essex, have today been found guilty of killing *Glendon Spence*, who, together with friends, had sought refuge at the Marcus Lipton Youth Centre in Brixton, south London, when the two hooded teenagers arrived armed with large knives arrived at the Marcus Lipton Youth Club and ran at them.
> 
> *Glendon*, a regular at the youth club, tripped and fell by a table tennis table and was set on by one of the attackers suffering a stab wound to his thigh, which severed the femoral artery, as well as defensive cuts to an arm and hand.
> 
> ...



Lest We Forget:



> _"A year after the murder of Glendon Spence, a community is facing up to the surge in youth violence ..._



The youth centre battling back after the shock of a tragic stabbing







(Source: as stated in image)
*
The Late Glendon Spence*​


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> That's possibly half a like. It sounds a bit like what happened last time.
> How do you stop North South traffic whilst allowing traffic to tun into and out of Loughborough Road?
> I am not a driver and its difficult for me to imagine how the signage works on that - and the policing.
> Something akin to congestion zone hardware?


Not sure to be honest. Maybe it would not be feasible. I'd imagine there'd be some way you could do it with the traffic lights though.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 1, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Lest We Forget:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sadly took the murder of this young man to get Lambeth Council to say the Council plans to treat the site the Youth Centre, Adventure playground and Elam Open Space are on as, in Council words , a "development site" off the drawing board.

It should not take a murder to make the Labour Council stop working up plans for the development of this site.

On the Grove Adventure playground they ( officers and Labour Cllrs )said that there was no demand for an adventure playground in LJ. On the Youth Centre they said it was "not fit for purpose". Total annoying bollox I had to endure at meetings over last few years in LJ.

Its still not fully gaurenteed in the future. Council have been asked to protect these sites for youth provision and supervised play in the revision of the Local Plan. The major planning document for Lambeth.

They have refused to do so.

Ive been writing today to coment on the new Local Plan saying these sites should be protected.

Basically to stop Lambeth in the future disposing of these sites.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 9, 2020)

It looks they are now doing the internal fit-out in the resuscitated Nisa store.


----------



## squidlet1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Green Man Skills Centre
DOes anyone know why the Skills Centre has suddenly closed down (without informing any of its regular users?)   A friend is heavily reeliant on the support they have given her,  and this is a bit of a shock


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

A wee plug for these good folks: 








						Brixton Pound cafe moves to The Platform at Loughborough Junction
					

After they were forced to leave their home in Atlantic Road, the Brixton Pound cafe are back in action at The Junction, in Loughborough Junction.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2020)

The chemist on the CHL / Loughborough road crossroads have masks for sale.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Toilet rolls for sale in my shop Loco opposite Tescos.

😂


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Toilet rolls for sale in my shop Loco opposite Tescos.
> 
> 😂  View attachment 202228



Roy Walker from catchphrase ?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Roy Walker from catchphrase ?



Trump. 

Fuck knows where my local shop got them from.

Its £1.50 a roll.

Ive been nicking rolls from  offices as can't get them in shops


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Trump.


hair looks wrong


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> hair looks wrong



I will take it back to the shop and ask for my money back.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I will take it back to the shop and ask for my money back.


Maybe you’re supposed to fill. In the missing bit with your own ‘material’


----------



## teuchter (Mar 19, 2020)

Whirled cinema has decided to close for a month, from Sunday.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

Just been to Nisa and plenty of stock. Fresh fruit and vegetables , rice and bread.

Friday night it was panic buying so I walked out Today its fine.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

Nisa had kitchen rolls but no toilet rolls.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

The shop next to Nisa had plenty of food.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

The Coop shop cash machine is now not working.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The Coop shop cash machine is now not working.


I had a problem with their space age checkout machine this morning.
Seems to default to "no receipt" - that is if it isn't already displaying a linux fault screen.
It took three members of staff to produce me a copy receipt. 
Now that's what I call electronic efficiency.


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Trump.
> 
> Fuck knows where my local shop got them from.
> 
> ...



That Loco is marking stuff up fairly shamelessly - they were wanting £3 for butter


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2020)

Anyone familiar with Lambeth Riverside and its proposed redevelopment of the post war estate located behind St Matthews Church on Lilford Road and the newish social housing blocks on Coldharbour Lane?

It looks like they had consulted tenants and were now moving to a pub;ic consultation prior to a planning application.

Seems this is now unable to proceed due to Coronavirus considerations.

I haven't studied the document in detail, but my hunch is that this estate is originally a Church Commissioners estate, and now a Trust similat to Guinness Trust.
Fortunately, or unfortunately, according to taste what they have in mind is a makeover like Guinness Trust/Electric Quarter.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Anyone familiar with Lambeth Riverside and its proposed redevelopment of the post war estate located behind St Matthews Church on Lilford Road and the newish social housing blocks on Coldharbour Lane?
> 
> It looks like they had consulted tenants and were now moving to a pub;ic consultation prior to a planning application.
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with it but had a flyer for the consultation through the door a few days ago.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Trump.
> 
> Fuck knows where my local shop got them from.
> 
> ...


Brixton is obviously high density and more difficult, but generally speaking they are starting to reappear in small supermarkets (Tesco Express/ Costcutter types). There were some yesterday at a Tesco Express in Crystal Palace.


----------



## T & P (Mar 23, 2020)

What I found thoroughly depressing when I went on my shopping tour yesterday was that literally every small supermarket I went to had notices put up asking people not to be abusive to staff. Clearly they have been given hell by inconsiderate twats annoyed that they are being told they are no longer allowed to take home every last packet of toilet bog on the shelves.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

Some photos:































						Photo feature: the arches of Ridgway Road, Loughborough Junction, south London
					

Some eighteen months after our last photo feature, we thought we’d pay another visit to the strip of commercial arches on Ridgway Road, Loughborough Junction. Troubled times are expected for …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

*UPDATE:* the company has now bowed to growing public pressure and announced a three month rent free period for small businesses.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 28, 2020)

Does that cover all businesses in the arches, or just some?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

editor said:


> *UPDATE:* the company has now bowed to growing public pressure and announced a three month rent free period for small businesses.



Read the companies statement twice and I still can't answer BusLanes question above. Which is a good question.

I like the bit about getting loads of phone calls  . Obvious that many small business are really worried.

imo , and Ive said this before, the normal workings of the market economy have stopped. The government should have said all payments to the rentier class stop for three months. With no backdating. 

All these small business will be losing income for next three months. Even if they manage to get some kind of government income its going to be a drop in earnings. Plus they are likely to going to have to rebuild business after this is over.

These small business are supplying goods and services not just extracting rent from people. Which isnt socially useful.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2020)

So I popped into NISA which remains an infinitely more attractive store than the nearby Co-Op and Tesco. I love the big old fashioned display of fruit and veg they have by the window. 

Went into the Co Op after to get something and there was a queuing system in place - only took about 3 mins and I don't think there was more than ten people in the store when I got in.

The security guard was so terrified of catching the virus that he refused to press the door release for people exiting. Didn't bother me but it annoyed the person before me who had lots of shopping.  

There was quite a queue outside the Tesco.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 28, 2020)

In LJ today. Put up this morning.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2020)

The new Nisa is ok, and generally quite friendly, but sadly nowhere near as good as the old one which had a really useful and quite wide range of stuff that complemented the standard supermarket type stock that the co-op carries. It largely just duplicates the kind of stuff the co-op has, with perhaps a slightly greater emphasis on junk food type things.

Probably not the ideal time to make a fair comparison though. With queuing slowing everything down, having two shops to choose from is certainly welcome just now.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

H8ers gonna H8.


----------



## T & P (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 205214
> 
> H8ers gonna H8.


Given the DVLA's strict stance on any kind of anagrams or other kind of silly buggers regarding letter combinations on number plates, I'm surprised 'SHT' is allowed. I could be wrong but this one appears to be DVLA-issued rather than personalised, so perhaps they only scrutinise personalised number requests.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 9, 2020)

New Twitter account for Loughborough Park.

Take a look at Loughborough Park (@LoughboroughPrk): Loughborough Park (@LoughboroughPrk) on Twitter

Started by one of the local people who are lobbying Council for improvement of this park.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> New Twitter account for Loughborough Park.
> 
> Take a look at Loughborough Park (@LoughboroughPrk): Loughborough Park (@LoughboroughPrk) on Twitter
> 
> Started by one of the local people who are lobbying Council for improvement of this park.


I know some of those folks. I'll give them another plug soon.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

Nearly walked into a lively street fight with about 6 people this afternoon close to the Green Man.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed a noisy chimney thing somewhere round the back of kings hospital? I think it's a flue from a boiler or something like that but it sounds a bit like a helicopter. I reckon you'd hear it from most of the streets south of coldharbour lane between LJ and Camberwell, or the streets between herne hill road and ruskin park. 

I'm not sure if it's new, or just that I've only noticed it since the drop in general background noise from planes and roads.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 1, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone else noticed a noisy chimney thing somewhere round the back of kings hospital? I think it's a flue from a boiler or something like that but it sounds a bit like a helicopter. I reckon you'd hear it from most of the streets south of coldharbour lane between LJ and Camberwell, or the streets between herne hill road and ruskin park.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's new, or just that I've only noticed it since the drop in general background noise from planes and roads.


Ah, is that what it is? Yes I've heard it recently. I also thought it was a helicopter constantly flying over Brixton, but it wouldn't be there for 2 weeks on the trot. 

There's some white tentage built in the carpark in between Kings and the electricity place - anything to do with that?


----------



## goldengraham (May 1, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone else noticed a noisy chimney thing somewhere round the back of kings hospital? I think it's a flue from a boiler or something like that but it sounds a bit like a helicopter. I reckon you'd hear it from most of the streets south of coldharbour lane between LJ and Camberwell, or the streets between herne hill road and ruskin park.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's new, or just that I've only noticed it since the drop in general background noise from planes and roads.



I think it's an on-site incinerator? Prob working overtime to dispose of contaminated PPE  at the minute


----------



## teuchter (May 1, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Ah, is that what it is? Yes I've heard it recently. I also thought it was a helicopter constantly flying over Brixton, but it wouldn't be there for 2 weeks on the trot.
> 
> There's some white tentage built in the carpark in between Kings and the electricity place - anything to do with that?


Not sure. I think it's on the roof of one of the main buildings. You can see it from Ruskin Park I think, although it's hard to identify whether the noise is definitely coming from the chimney I think it is.


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2020)

The Council has already done the social distancing measures in LJ


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 210070View attachment 210074View attachment 210075
> 
> The Council has already done the social distancing measures in LJ


Pity Tescos have stopped selling Hobgoblin @ £1.40/bottle though.
I think the next cheapest bottle ale is £1.95.

I am complaining - but also observing that if you go back 10 years it was highly unusual to get bottled ales for less than £1.75 in supermarkets.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Pity Tescos have stopped selling Hobgoblin @ £1.40/bottle though.
> I think the next cheapest bottle ale is £1.95.
> 
> I am complaining - but also observing that if you go back 10 years it was highly unusual to get bottled ales for less than £1.75 in supermarkets.



Ive been using the Acre Lane Tescos a lot recently. Ive noticed some of the prices at the large Acre Lane store are less for the same product at Tescos in LJ. I think the small local stores have different price to larger ones.

Will check the Hobgoblin price at Acre lane next time I there.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Pity Tescos have stopped selling Hobgoblin @ £1.40/bottle though.
> I think the next cheapest bottle ale is £1.95.
> 
> I am complaining - but also observing that if you go back 10 years it was highly unusual to get bottled ales for less than £1.75 in supermarkets.



Up at Tescos Acre lane today.Saw this:


----------



## CH1 (May 3, 2020)

The Bishop's Finger and Hobgoblin are headbangingly good. Greene King IPA gnats piss IMHO.
Roger Protz's obituary of Robert Neame who died last November aged eighty five is appreciative. Hope Shepherd Neame keep their act together, unlike what happened to Youngs when John Young died. Robert Neame obituary


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Community crowdfunder launched 








						Emergency support for Loughborough Junction – community crowdfunder launched
					

The people behind the Platform community cafe in Loughborough Junction have launched a crowdfunder to help them reach out into local communities in isolation and provide ongoing support



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Why the hell are there two dog units permanently stationed on the flattened site by Herne Hill Road?


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Why the hell are there two dog units permanently stationed on the flattened site by Herne Hill Road?
> 
> View attachment 211117


They've been reading the Coronavirus conspiracy thread Coronavirus Conspiracy Corner


----------



## Johnlj123 (May 6, 2020)

Travellers occupied the Herne Hill Road site some months ago. Since then dog units have been there and the security vans parked across the gate.  Security very quickly put a large concrete block across the entrance so the travellers couldn't get their vans in and out and after only a few days they negotiated an exit and moved on.


----------



## snowy_again (May 6, 2020)

The MOT for the one on the left has long expired (although there’s an extension due to CV29 but this doesn’t qualify for that as it’s too far lapses I think).


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2020)

I think I've watched them evict travellers from there twice actually.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

A look around Loughborough Junction. It's going to look very different soon.













































						Loughborough Junction in 75 photos – signs, streets, details and abstract views
					

Here’s a series of 75 photos taken in and around Loughborough Junction over the last three weeks of the lockdown:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 9, 2020)

Taking the piss, surely?


----------



## bimble (May 9, 2020)

Great pictures. I feel nostalgic but not homesick looking at them, all those familiar corners. The tags blossoming all around the bird painted on the farm wall marks the almost a year since I moved out, they were quite sparse still last spring.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2020)

bimble said:


> Great pictures. I feel nostalgic but not homesick looking at them, all those familiar corners. The tags blossoming all around the bird painted on the farm wall marks the almost a year since I moved out, they were quite sparse still last spring.


The reality is not actually one of desolation and neglect, but roads largely free of traffic, a fair few folk out and about, some of the garages open and working and lots of people sitting out on their balconies and doorsteps.


----------



## bimble (May 9, 2020)

Oh I know, the weather warm like this means halfway down flaxman road the old man with his living room floor piled high with fantastic vinyl singles from the 50s-70s of every kind of Jamaican music will probably have his front windows open and the music will be wafting up the road, that I do miss.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2020)

A chance to try and get a better deal for pedestrians/cyclists around LJ....

please add/support comments!









						Tell us where in Lambeth it is difficult to socially distance to help us prioritise where more space is needed
					

Please tell us where it is difficult to socially distance to help us prioritise where more space is needed.




					lambethtransportcovidresponsemap.commonplace.is


----------



## editor (May 16, 2020)

Some pics



































						In photos: Rathgar Road, locks ups, garages, metalworks, slime and a friendly resident cat
					

We love the world of locks ups, garages and sometimes shady businesses that occupy the hundreds of railway arches around Brixton, and this time we’ve returned to Rathgar Road, in Loughborough…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (May 17, 2020)

At the Grove APG the squirrel is helping.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this one - Gaudi meets Rudolf the rednosed reindeer.


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2020)

I note that these have appeared in a few places around LJ.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I note that these have appeared in a few places around LJ.
> 
> View attachment 213192


An attempt has been made to remove at least one of these. I don't know but suspect it has not been done by the roads department but by someone who doesn't like the concept. 
If whoever painted them is reading this, I'm in support of you if you want to get your stencil out again .


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

Last day of fundraising 








						Emergency Support for Loughborough Junction – last day of fundraising today, Mon 1st June 2020
					

Last month, we reported on the crowdfunder launched by the people behind the Platform community cafe in Loughborough Junction. They were looking for funding to help them reach out into the local co…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Great stuff 








						Free vegetarian meals offered to Loughborough Junction residents in need
					

The people behind the Platform Cafe in Loughborough Junction continue to provide support to their community, with free vegetarian meals offered to locals in need.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2020)

Junction Pharmacy has an interesting system.

One person in the shop at a time. Fair enough.

They've got the perspex screens in front of the desk.

You have to stand 2m back from the perspex screen. Again... fair enough.

But then when it is time to hand over the prescription, do the card payment etc, they walk out from behind the screens, and stand next to you in the open.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2020)

teuchter said:


> See also Denmark Hill station for hopeless circulation space and crowd flow


Improvements coming at DMK:









						Denmark Hill station getting £7.5 million upgrade - ianVisits
					

The small overcrowded entrance to Denmark Hill station in South London is to be significantly easier to use, following a £7.5 million upgrade to the station.Read more ›



					www.ianvisits.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Improvements coming at DMK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit optimistic for Network Rail to assume free access through the Maudsley Hospital grounds.
I haven't been up there for a couple of years. They used to have a Community Education suite near where that entrance will be.
To get in as a pedestrian was easy enough - but not direct. In fact a bit of a maze. And there are electronic gates to control delivery vans etc on the direct road.
Added to this - there must be a risk that SLAM decide to build more ward space to replace the 10 wards being demolished at their hospital in Landor Road so the site can be sold for housing development.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 2, 2020)

The entrance will be on Windsor Walk, which is a public road.
The Maudsley route they talk about is here, with access currently blocked at the red line.
It's all open air with no security checks or anything.

Given the huge numbers of Kings/Maudsley hospital workers using the station, this entrance will really help them.
Once the through route opens back up again anyway.,


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Crispy said:


> The entrance will be on Windsor Walk, which is a public road.
> The Maudsley route they talk about is here, with access currently blocked at the red line.
> It's all open air with no security checks or anything.
> View attachment 228922
> ...


Be handy for me too.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm a bit foxed by the Tesco Express mask and alcohol policy.

Masks - these now seem to be worn by a mere one or two customers. The rest - mainly strapping young men and women swan around like they're at a David Icke event.

Beer - for a couple of years Tesco Express LJ sold Hobgoblin, a pleasant enough 5.2% ruby bottled beer for 1.30. All other bottled beers were 1.75
Then about three months back they remove ALL bottled ales and replaced with assorted 4 packs of John Smiths, Greene Kijng IPA etc in cans. I ignored as I don't think cans of IPA are that wonderful.

Now I see they have cleared out the cans of ales and started on high end strong bottled ales. King Goblin 6.6% is 1.79 I think and Greene King Abbot Reserve 6.5% was I think 1.99 Last  but not least Adnams Broadside bottled 6.3% - hand pump version is only 4.7% by the way.- Tescos Express price 1.79 I think.

I guess I might be tempted as these prices. Dearer than Lidl but slightly less than the Beehive, The Beehive is a bit dire at the moment. I was there on Sunday and the duty manager seemed preoccupied with getting everyone seated as soon as possible. There are nowadays only three ales max, normally Abbot, Sam Brookes and Doom Bar.


----------



## Loose meat (Sep 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 210070View attachment 210074View attachment 210075
> 
> The Council has already done the social distancing measures in LJ




This disappeared weeks ago. The one at the bottom of Herne Hill Road remains. Answers on a postcard ...


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

Some pics


































						Loughborough Junction at night: shop fronts, signs, street scenes, takeaways and history – in 30 photos
					

We were out walking around Loughborough Junction after the sun had gone down recently. Here’s 30 photos taken from our late stroll:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

Donations needed Loughborough Farm launches fundraiser to support community wellbeing over Covid winter and beyond


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2020)

I've been contacted by a chap called Colin McInnes who has done research on the history of Loughborough Junction station. He emailed me bcause of something on LJAG's website in 2014 relating to Loughborough Hall (and Loughborough House). LJAG referenced an article on the Brixton Society website - but unfortunately their Wordpess/hosting arrangments changed a few years back, so this is not available.

Colin refers to two of his own web pages, which people on here might find interesting.

Loughborough Junction station area - Colin MacInnes Architectural Design

Loughborough Junction station in 1903 - Colin MacInnes Architectural Design

If we were not about to be locked down for a month I think a Jazz and ale session for him in The Junction would have been in order!


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Nov 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I've been contacted by a chap called Colin McInnes who has done research on the history of Loughborough Junction station. He emailed me bcause of something on LJAG's website in 2014 relating to Loughborough Hall (and Loughborough House). LJAG referenced an article on the Brixton Society website - but unfortunately their Wordpess/hosting arrangments changed a few years back, so this is not available.
> 
> Colin refers to two of his own web pages, which people on here might find interesting.
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a fabulous piece of continuing work. Really very interesting to see fleshed out in 3D Loughborough Junction station and surrounding buildings.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I've been contacted by a chap called Colin McInnes who has done research on the history of Loughborough Junction station. He emailed me bcause of something on LJAG's website in 2014 relating to Loughborough Hall (and Loughborough House). LJAG referenced an article on the Brixton Society website - but unfortunately their Wordpess/hosting arrangments changed a few years back, so this is not available.
> 
> Colin refers to two of his own web pages, which people on here might find interesting.
> 
> ...


Re history of the various platforms and services, I happened upon this:
Notes: The first platforms on what was to later become Loughborough Junction were on the Brixton line which first appeared in public timetables in October 1864, two years after the LCDR's Metropolitan Extension to Victoria opened. The station was called Loughborough Road. From 1 July 1872 three platforms were provided on the Herne Hill lines. At the same time, a spur was built by the Crystal Palace & South London Junction Railway joining the Metropolitan Extension with the line to Peckham. This required the erection of three iron bridges and the demolition of a number of houses in Flaxman Road, Two platforms were provided on the spur which is usually referred to as Cambria Road platforms and spur after nearby Cambria Road. The station was renamed Loughborough Junction on 1 December 1872.

Wensite link Disused Stations: Loughborough Junction Station (Cambria Road Spur Platforms)

I think I heard Alan Piper opine that the Loughborough Road platforms were first on one of his local walks.

Colin McInnes seems of a definite view that the sequence was Holborn - Herne Hill then  Loughborough Road platorms added and fin ally the Cambria platforms.

As you can see the Disused Stations website has is as Loughborugh Road first, Herne Hill platofrms second and Cambria platforms third.

editor , Crispy , teuchter Johnlj1234  - any views on this issue?


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Colin McInnes seems of a definite view that the sequence was Holborn - Herne Hill then  Loughborough Road platorms added and fin ally the Cambria platforms.



Colin has a detailed page on the sequence here:Loughborough Junction station area - Colin MacInnes Architectural Design - using the same order as the other sites.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Colin has a detailed page on the sequence here:Loughborough Junction station area - Colin MacInnes Architectural Design - using the same order as the other sites.


It would appear that although the Hertne Hill line was completed first, the Loughborough Road platforms were put up first. Obviously we were in the white heat of the technological revolution as a former Prime Minister once said.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 6, 2020)

Anyone lost their water supply?


----------



## prunus (Nov 6, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone lost their water supply?



Ok here (south of CHL).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 19, 2020)

I see the first few planters for this have appeared outside the station






						LJ Green Link | poroban
					

Loughborough Junction Green Link - Street Enhancement scheme




					www.poroban.com
				




I really don't like to be negative about it and hope that I will be proved wrong, but fear that in a couple of years the planters will be semi-collapsed with weeds growing in them, because that's what I observe happening with pretty much every single example of this kind of thing - street planting only seems to work if it's in very robust immovable containment (generally, built as part of the streetscape in brick or concrete) and actively maintained by the local authority, or some kind of formal estate management, rather than volunteers. Or - just plant proper street trees.

Like I say, I hope this one works and I'm proved overly pessimistic.


----------



## scmw (Nov 19, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I see the first few planters for this have appeared outside the station
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that LJAG and Father Nature are involved is surely a good thing and implies this will be a longer-term engagement plan so this doesnt happen. I agree though that usually the planters are just built and left and inevitably just look shit and neglected and take away from the environment. 

Considering the parks budgets are getting slashed all the time, I do find it annoying that Lambeth Council find money for these projects that I think are really too small to make a big impact. Although will reserve judgement on this scheme as it looks like it could be quite substantial.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2020)

I happened to notice that some edits have recently been made to the LJ Wikipedia page









						Loughborough Junction - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




Some of them make me wonder if an estate agent has been at work.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 6, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I happened to notice that some edits have recently been made to the LJ Wikipedia page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Where the fuck/what the fuck is Cambria Village!


----------



## Tron Cruise (Dec 6, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Where the fuck/what the fuck is Cambria Village!


I've edited out all of the obvious estate agent balls.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Tron Cruise said:


> I've edited out all of the obvious estate agent balls.


How abojut adding a correction about the South Easterns services which also run through Loughborough Junction Station WITHOUT STOPPING?

There there are the Georgian Mansion blocks in the Geography section. I can't think of any Georgian Mansion blocks in Loughborough Junction - or Brixton for than matter.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> How abojut adding a correction about the South Easterns services which also run through Loughborough Junction Station WITHOUT STOPPING?


I'm going to make some corrections to the transport section in due course  

You're right about the Georgian mansion blocks I think... You have to go a bit east or north of LJ to find much of that description.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2020)

This licensing application came to my attention recently.

It is for the newly refurbished now named Coldharbour Works on corner of CHL and Shakespear road.

On of the interesting things about this application is that it shows the kafkaesque way planning and licensing work in separate silos.

The building is a KIBA site. For business use.

The applicant a smalll brewery wants a license for selling alcohol / showing films/ music/ comedy nights/ using courtyard as well.

This imo is a change of uses from business to entertainment.

The applicant put in a planning application for a taproom as ancillary to main business of brewing. Which they withdrew.

Obviously they realised as it is a KIBA site that planning might not just give it to them.

I looked at the now withdrawn planning application and it is for a taproom as ancillery to main business of brewing.

That I do not have problem with. Clarkshaw have a taproom. Closes at eight. Just to sell beers on draft or to take home.

This licensing application is to use the ground floor of site for entertainment with brewing as ancillary to main business.

So they are going down the licensing route intstead.

The site is driectly adjacent to local residential properties. Who are rightly concerned.

Applicant has refused to compromise on hours of use.

So it is going to licensing Committee.

I tried to put objection in but missed the time limit.

This is another issue. The notice for this application was put on door of Coldharbour works only. With lockdowns people will not necessarily be about to see it.

Fortunately a couple of locals saw it

Officer refuses to give any leeway on this.

Could have at least recommended some limitiations on use.

Here is bit from report about the planning situation:

Planning did not submit a view but told applicant this:

4.3 Background.

The Planning Authority didn’t make a representation in respect of the application.
However, their response, which has been sent to the applicant was that the lawful use of
the premises is for an industrial process (which can be carried out in any residential area
without causing detriment to the amenity of the area*). The licensable activities applied for 
do not accord with the lawful use of the premises a*nd the applicant has been advised to
ensure that the premises is used lawfully in planning terms and either apply for extant
planning permission from the Local Planning Authority or Certificate of Lawful
Development or Use.

I give up with Lambeth sometimes. It is like banging ones head on the wall.

The report starts at page 63. In report it is still called Shakespeare business centre.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 7, 2020)

There is a profile of these people here: Toby Ejsmond-Frey - Co-Founder of Friendship Adventure | Finerva

In connection with this and the other stuff going on - thinking Hondo super-tower for example, I've been wndering if editor had seen this chap's campaign.? Maybe we ought to apply for a council grant to get him over from Detroit for networking purposes to beef up the community response? Not sure what Detroit is like now, but 30 years ago it was like Railton Frontline with a motorway though the middle.  And residential (white) suburbs had private armed guards - even then.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2020)

I attended the Licensing Committee ( online) re application by Friendship Brewery. See above post 3183.

Works a bit differently to Planning Committee. And better imo. Both objectors and applicant had plenty of time to put their case. Cllrs also asked questions of applicant and objectors. 

It was the outside area in courtyard that the Cllrs were asking most questions about. 

To cut a long story short the Committee agreed to the application without any use of courtyard. The courtyard is to be used only as a disabled persons entrance and exit. 

The applicant could not show they had control of the courtyard. The smoking area was vague. The objectors had a noise  expert to speak for them. 

So the applicant got the use of insides with entrance/ exit on the Coldharour Lane side of the works.

I was impressed by the way the committee was chaired. Much more informal than Planning. Also no time cut off point. Decision made on the day. 

Did mean the meeting ended at near 11.

The objectors performed very well. 


Licensing does not deal with Planning issues. The bizarre way that planning and licensing operate in silos means that once the business starts up it will be in contravention of planning. 

I await to see if the applicant tries to go for change of use. 

This should not happen on a KIBA site. Which should protected for business use.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Temporary bus diversions on buses 35, 45 and 345 turn out  not to be so temporary after all.
According to Service changes this collapsed sewer work in Gresham Road has now been extended to 6th January 2021.
People in the SW9 part of LJ will have to alight at tthe Kingdom Hall of the Jehovah's Witnesses for another 3 weeks if returning heavy laden with shopping from Camberwell. Lidl Acre Lane has now returned - and is served by the P5. Can skip stops if getting crowded though.

I wonder if the out of service  bus stops have had this info put up on them?


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2021)

I see via Twitter that a new coffee joint is opening up Coldharbour Works - looks to be from Crystal Palace.

These guys - although their website doesn't mention it.






						Home | FOUR BOROUGHS
					

Good Things




					fourboroughs.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2021)

For any LJ residents who are frequent users of Ruskin Park - be aware of a current application to run commercial events at the bandstand throughout this summer. There's a petition here:









						Sign the Petition
					

STOP ‘Open Arms’ in Ruskin Park; 5 months/5 days a week disruption for residents and users




					www.change.org
				




More info here









						Ruskin Park: south London park between Brixton, Camberwell and Denmark Hill
					

Realised I used to go here as a small kid in the late 80s for a treat or break whilst I was having treatment at one of the hospitals down the road. Enjoyed reading the thread




					www.urban75.net


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 6, 2021)

Anyone have any idea why the road is closed with police tape on the corner of St James Crescent and Western Rd?
Police there also when I just went past.
Two people ducked under the tape.
Policeman made them turn back.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 7, 2021)

This answers my earlier question.  









						Teen, 17, shot and stabbed as police called to 2 gun incidents in Lambeth
					

Friday marked an evening of violence in the borough of Lambeth




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## cresconius (Mar 16, 2021)

Platform Cafe are crowd funding again. Great cause and as part of the Mayor of London's Back to Business scheme, they are eligible to receive match-funding for up to £5,000.

More details:









						The Back to Business Fund
					

The Back to Business Fund offers up to £10,000 in match funding to small and independent businesses through the Pay It Forward London crowdfunding platform.




					payitforward.london.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2021)

Platform crowdfunder









						The Platform Cafe in Loughborough Junction releases video for last week of crowdfunding campaign
					

The Platform Café in in Loughborough Junction has been fundraising to support their project during the Covid-19 pandemic, setting themselves a stretch target of £17,500 to help improve our premises…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2021)

*Coldharbour Lane/Belinda Road collision reduction programme*

Got a flyer through the letterbox indicating work is starting on this on 19th April (2021). Which is slightly surprising as the original council report was approved by officers and reported to councillors in August/September 2019.

Seems eastbound buses will be diverted again. Almost like the three month Christmas bus stop closure in my part of Coldharbour Lane - again.

Look at this paragraph from the officers 2019 report. Lambeth planning officers refused permission for Tescos to have a cash machine a couple of years earlier. Now the traffic engineers are complaining that pedestrians cross the road from Tescos to use Loco's cash machine.

*2.3 Site observations have revealed a significant pedestrian movement on Coldharbour Lane between the new Tesco Express and the cash point on the opposite side of the road; a result of the store opening. A new pedestrian desire line is evident as a conscious decision is being made to cross Coldharbour Lane at a location between two existing controlled crossing points, Loughborough junction and Belinda Road Zebra crossing .*

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...osals - Officer Delegated Decision Report.pdf


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2021)

CH1 said:


> *Coldharbour Lane/Belinda Road collision reduction programme*
> 
> Got a flyer through the letterbox indicating work is starting on this on 19th April (2021). Which is slightly surprising as the original council report was approved by officers and reported to councillors in August/September 2019.
> 
> ...



Got that flyer too.

I think it's westbound buses that are diverted. Eastbound continues to flow except on three weekends.

I note it includes a short stretch of cycle lane going northbound, linking the routes along Shakespeare Rd and Loughborough Rd.

The root problem seems to be speeding drivers rather than pedestrians wanting to cross the road.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2021)

I wonder about the Powerday lorries. Be interesting to know more about these accidents.
How about Police chases? There have been one of two of those in the last ten years.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2021)

If as the report says the problem is speeding why don't Council put in speed cameras?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 10, 2021)

Because I think, the council don’t have control of approval them - only central gov does. It generally takes >2 traffic related deaths before they will consider.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 19, 2021)

PCR testing in Loughborough Junction starting tomorrow.


----------



## bazfance (Apr 20, 2021)

Just been past the hero of switzerland to seen it’s all been boarded up ready for demolition! How’s longs it been like that for? And where’s everyone drinking now?

saw a lease sign on the cambria earlier also


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 20, 2021)

bazfance said:


> Just been past the hero of switzerland to seen it’s all been boarded up ready for demolition! How’s longs it been like that for?


Probably a month or so..


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 21, 2021)

bazfance said:


> Just been past the hero of switzerland to seen it’s all been boarded up ready for demolition! How’s longs it been like that for? And where’s everyone drinking now?
> 
> saw a lease sign on the cambria earlier also



The lease sign on the Cambria is very new - last couple of days. I _think_ this is a good thing, meaning that it has the potential to be a pub again, rather than flats


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2021)

Fight the Loughborough Junction Twin Towers - 20 & 29 soreys tall
		


Next Loughborough junction neighbourhood forum Wednesday by zoom


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Fight the Loughborough Junction Twin Towers - 20 & 29 soreys tall
> 
> 
> 
> Next Loughborough junction neighbourhood forum Wednesday by zoom


Have you got the details for this - I can post it on Buzz.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you got the details for this - I can post it on Buzz.



Sorry out up the other mail chimp.

Zoom meeting here:



			LJ Neighbourhood Forum Wednesday 28 April at 7pm
		


It would be helpful to out it on Buzz.

Both MailChimps

Comments on the two towers need to be in to planning by end of week.

Its as bad as Hondo Towers on impact on local area.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2021)

I've noticed that as part of what seems to be quite a heavy refurb of the 'Coldharbour Works' building (ex Shakespeare Business Centre) they have made an opening through to the yard area just off Hinton Rd (until recently there was a car wash place here). I wonder if they are going to make the building accessible from this side. If there were an ungated access from here through to the internal courtyard and then through to Shakespeare rd that would create quite a useful cut-through walking route.

I can't find any planning application relating to this though.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 266988
> 
> 
> I've noticed that as part of what seems to be quite a heavy refurb of the 'Coldharbour Works' building (ex Shakespeare Business Centre) they have made an opening through to the yard area just off Hinton Rd (until recently there was a car wash place here). I wonder if they are going to make the building accessible from this side. If there were an ungated access from here through to the internal courtyard and then through to Shakespeare rd that would create quite a useful cut-through walking route.
> ...



this looks the yard on the left between the railway bridges if you are heading towards coldharbour lane..? iirc it was a car repair business before the car wash moved in...


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> this looks the yard on the left between the railway bridges if you are heading towards coldharbour lane.


That's right.

Still with the blue and yellow car wash tents in it, in this image:


----------



## bimble (May 6, 2021)

They were nice people there, in that car wash place. they gave you a free smelly dangly tree and everything. It was used to film scenes in some ever so gritty tv drama that i can't remember now what it was called, couple of years ago.
I haven't been back to LJ for about 18 months and feel like so much will have changed already in that time it'll be very weird walking about when i do get there.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That's right.
> 
> Still with the blue and yellow car wash tents in it, in this image:
> 
> View attachment 267005



I know that yard quite well having had my car worked on there over quite a few years. I’m fairly confident that both the door and the little window near it are new. The guy who ran the mechanics decided to move his operation out of town after a heart attack. He told me it was sold to a properator surveyor/developer based in Brixton, think the developer got planning permission on it at some point...( edited to add the door and window are both absent in that Ariel photo)


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

We recorded two albums at the 'Coldharbour Works' before the escalating rents meant that the studio we used had to relocate.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I know that yard quite well having had my car worked on there over quite a few years. I’m fairly confident that both the door and the little window near it are new. The guy who ran the mechanics decided to move his operation out of town after a heart attack. He told me it was sold to a properator surveyor/developer based in Brixton, think the developer got planning permission on it at some point...( edited to add the door and window are both absent in that Ariel photo)



I think the door is new, yes. In any case there used to be a tall brick wall running parallel to the back of the big building. It's mostly demolished in this photo I took a few months ago:



 I'm not sure if this portion of land has been taken into the same ownership as the 'coldharbour works' building. The fact they've taken the wall down and made a new doorway suggests it might have been.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I think the door is new, yes. In any case there used to be a tall brick wall running parallel to the back of the big building. It's mostly demolished in this photo I took a few months ago:
> 
> View attachment 267011
> 
> I'm not sure if this portion of land has been taken into the same ownership as the 'coldharbour works' building. The fact they've taken the wall down and made a new doorway suggests it might have been.



i don’t rememember the wall that’s been knocked down, there was a paint spray room thereabouts, those windows look very new, the frames look like upv, and there are stickers on the glass. I know the space in the railway arch was rented off network rail because the mechanic got in a big dispute over unpaid service charges after he left,.,


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> i don’t rememember the wall that’s been knocked down, there was a paint spray room thereabouts, those windows look very new, the frames look like upv, and there are stickers on the glass. I know the space in the railway arch was rented off network rail because the mechanic got in a big dispute over unpaid service charges after he left,.,


They've been replacing all the windows over the past few months. The ground floor ones would have been behind the wall while it was still car wash/mechanics. You can see the remnants of the wall (yellow painted) towards the left of my photo and it's still there in the aerial photo.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> They've been replacing all the windows over the past few months. The ground floor ones would have been behind the wall while it was still car wash/mechanics. You can see the remnants of the wall (yellow painted) towards the left of my photo and it's still there in the aerial photo.



i suspect you are right about the change of ownership but I’d be very surprised if you get that cut through. It looks more like parking for the cold harbour works, or a seating area if the railway arch/arches turn into a brew house or eating and drinking business.


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2021)

Interesting that Coldharbour Works have been, what appears, to be making a new entrance. 

There have been two applications to use courtyard of the works for drinking area. 

Local residents were not happy with this idea and I helped them oppose it. The new brewery business on ground floor did not get permission to use it. Reason disturbance to local residents. The right decision by Licensing Committee. 

A second application has come along from Five Boroughs coffee shop. Which have also installed themselves in ground floor. 

Another issue is that this is a KIBA site. So A3 food, drink, entertainment should not be allowed. 

Whole point of KIBA sites is that they are safeguarded to provide business units. 

Its looking to me that the owner is letting ground floor to people who want to use it for A3. 

It is bizarre but licensing and planning departments work separately. One can apply for drinks license even if one has no planning  permission to use site for A3 bar /cafe/ entertainment


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2021)

That area, the one off Hinton Rd, is not surrounded by any residential properties unlike the main internal courtyard so I wonder if they are going to try and use it for drinking/eating area.

I assume the licensing applications were for the internal courtyard so far?


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That area, the one off Hinton Rd, is not surrounded by any residential properties unlike the main internal courtyard so I wonder if they are going to try and use it for drinking/eating area.
> 
> I assume the licensing applications were for the internal courtyard so far?



Yes. The residents Houses are directly by the internal courtyard. Use as business units has never caused them problems. 

Licensing Commitee refused use of the internal courtyard. 

So you could be right. 

Also licensing Committee refused use of the main Shakespeare Road entrance for patrons. Due to this affecting local residents. 

So this new entrance might be way to get around this. 

Must say some of this appears to be done without planning approval first.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2021)

New bit of cycle lane now in place


----------



## madolesance (May 13, 2021)

Shame it's only on one side of the road. But double yellow and a solid white are a good start.


----------



## JSR (May 15, 2021)

Received this through the door yesterday.  Please write direct to Mayor Sadiq Khan to object these towers.       
Mayor@London.gov.uk
Bear in mind, the 16 story tower on the adjoining Higgs Triangle plot has been given the go ahead already I believe. 

mayor@london.gov.uk


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2021)

It's a bit of a shame they didn't put up similar opposition to that higgs one which I'd say is worse in many ways. Like you say, Lambeth already have given permission for it.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 15, 2021)

Anyone lost their house keys?  Found by Loughborough Junction station.


----------



## JSR (May 17, 2021)

teuchter said:


> It's a bit of a shame they didn't put up similar opposition to that higgs one which I'd say is worse in many ways. Like you say, Lambeth already have given permission for it.


Yes there was a lot of community opposition to the Higgs Triangle development plans.  But there is still time to try and influence this one people ....


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

JSR said:


> Yes there was a lot of community opposition to the Higgs Triangle development plans.  But there is still time to try and influence this one people ....


And if anyone wants to put together an article for Brixton Buzz we'd be happy to run it!


----------



## Gramsci (May 25, 2021)

LJ Neighbourhood Forum Wednesday 26 May at 7pm
		


Main topic the Metaphorm tower planning application


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2021)

Ridgeway road closed off yesterday evening. Whatever happened was serious. Police forensics present


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 14, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Ridgeway road closed off yesterday evening. Whatever happened was serious. Police forensics present View attachment 273477View attachment 273475











						Live updates after 6 people shot and man stabbed in Brixton
					

The man who was stabbed is fighting for his life in hospital




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Live updates after 6 people shot and man stabbed in Brixton
> 
> 
> The man who was stabbed is fighting for his life in hospital
> ...


Nasty. A quick glance at Google shows air guns need a license in Scotland - which suggest possibly not in England?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 15, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Nasty. A quick glance at Google shows air guns need a license in Scotland - which suggest possibly not in England?


They don't, but this was as shotgun, which definitely does.


----------



## JSR (Jun 19, 2021)

Back to the towers - so Lambeth have rejected this and so it is over to the Mayor to decide.   Here is the LJAG flyer - please get your objections in to the Mayor's office immediately and spread the word


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jun 19, 2021)

JSR said:


> Back to the towers - so Lambeth have rejected this and so it is over to the Mayor to decide.   Here is the LJAG flyer - please get your objections in to the Mayor's office immediately and spread the word


Objected; thanks for posting!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Can anyone help on "The Garden of Privatised Delights"?

I had a cryptic long email newsletter from LJAG on Monday - about lots of things, the twin towers, the Loughborough Farm, the Grove Adventure Playground.

But for me the stand-out shock item was the Venice Biennale.
Seems LJAG projects pop up in the British Council pavilion at the Biennale this year.
There is a description of this - but I can't find it

Venice Biennale Architettura 2021
Is now live and Loughborough Junction features in the British Pavilion’s Garden of Privatised Delights. Public Works' huge photo installation aims to visualise all the invisible relationships in communities that often are not valued, but are so crucial to making places what they are. Pictured at the top are the kids from Grove Adventure Playground who were invited to be part of the photoshoot, drawing on the history of protest at the playground and the constant threat of the loss of what should be public/community space for development. Also in the photo are volunteers from Loughborough Farm, the team The Platform Cafe horses from Ebony Riding Horse Club, home education groups and many more members involved in community initiatives. Take a brief tour in this short film, and hear more the from ideas behind the exhibition and the way Public Works approach the use of public spaces in this short film Ministry of Common Land.

I think I detected Anthea at 1m 13s into this video clip from the site - but is there more on another link?


PS I'm very impressed LJAG now has a link to Venice. I've always fancied dying here. Anyone who has seen the opening of this epic by Britain's greatest docudrama director, Tony Palmer, will see why


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 14, 2021)

Was chatting to the guy who runs the Four Boroughs coffee shop at Coldharbour Works today (he does an excellent, if not exactly discount-priced flat white). 
Apparently CHW has been bought out by Kings College Hospital, who are currently refitting it. The craft brewery and coffee shop will stay, but the rest is to be work space for 300-odd admin people from the hospital. Hopefully it'll be a significant boost for the local economy. The old car wash on Hinton Road is going to be a car park for the offices, but there is a suggestion it might be repurposed at weekends as a market space or some such.
Once the workers are in, it seems likely that a new licensing application for the internal courtyard will also be submitted.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2021)

goldengraham said:


> Was chatting to the guy who runs the Four Boroughs coffee shop at Coldharbour Works today (he does an excellent, if not exactly discount-priced flat white).
> Apparently CHW has been bought out by Kings College Hospital, who are currently refitting it. The craft brewery and coffee shop will stay, but the rest is to be work space for 300-odd admin people from the hospital. Hopefully it'll be a significant boost for the local economy. The old car wash on Hinton Road is going to be a car park for the offices, but there is a suggestion it might be repurposed at weekends as a market space or some such.
> Once the workers are in, it seems likely that a new licensing application for the internal courtyard will also be submitted.


That's interesting, thanks for posting. Does that mean it was initially 'rebranded' with the intention to have it as rentable workspace, and has since been bought out by Kings? Or have they been behind the refit from the start?


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 14, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That's interesting, thanks for posting. Does that mean it was initially 'rebranded' with the intention to have it as rentable workspace, and has since been bought out by Kings? Or have they been behind the refit from the start?


That's right - apparently the original plan was for A3 units + rentable workspaces, then Kings moved in and snapped it all up for themselves


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2021)

If there's a bunch of Kings people working there, perhaps that increases the chances of a walking route being opened up through the site, from Coldharbour Lane - Hinton Rd (then an obvious walking route to/from the hospital via Wanless Rd and Ruskin Park).


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2021)

goldengraham said:


> Was chatting to the guy who runs the Four Boroughs coffee shop at Coldharbour Works today (he does an excellent, if not exactly discount-priced flat white).
> 
> Once the workers are in, it seems likely that a new licensing application for the internal courtyard will also be submitted.



A license for the internal courtyard has now been rejected twice by Licensing committee. One put in by the Friendship brewery and one by Four Boroughs.

Reason is that it would affect residents.

Also I know in case of Friendship brewery they do not rent the courtyard. It's not under control of the applicant.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2021)

At last LJ Neighbourhood forum someone from Kings came to talk about them moving into the Coldharbour works. They are doing the internal refit and owner is responsible for exterior works.

They will be using Hinton road new entrance for staff to avoid causing disturbance to local resident on Shakespeare Road. 

Kings are going to have 90 per cent of the building.

Its going to be for research people/ Finance staff and clinical  therapy centre.

About 350 people.

As they are moving their they have been talking to police. 

They don't want the internal courtyard to have drinks license as they consider this to be inappropriate due to that building will be used for health. They have told local police this. 

They will have use on Hinton Road side parking for I think 8 vehicles.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2021)

The issue with Coldharbour works is that the external Landlord works are being done without it appears going past Lambeth planning. It's not clear if planning permission is required.

Secondly this is KIBA site. Four Boroughs and Friendship Brewery don't appear to have applied for change use.

This is being queried.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The issue with Coldharbour works is that the external Landlord works are being done without it appears going past Lambeth planning. It's not clear if planning permission is required.


I think they will claim that it can be done under permitted development rights. But there are a few things they are doing that go at least into a grey area. They are replacing the windows and the new ones sort-of match the old ones, but not entirely. They seem to have dismantled the two peaked glazed rooflight lanterns which were previously quite prominent from a distance and may be part of the original victorian structure. The building is on a 'local list' but this doesn't really give it any formal protection.

And you're right about the KIBA designation.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2021)

In  Loughborough road


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2021)

Great use of billboard


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2021)

I see Grant Shapps and Thameslink have now achieved what Thatcher and Covid didn't. From 26th July there has been one train an hour from Loughborough to Wimbledon and one an hour to Sutton via Mitcham Junction.

This makes a staggered hourly service for those travelling from LJ to town - trains leave at 15 minutes and 30 minutes past the hour, with a 45 minute gap between. On the other hand from 1645 the service pattern switches to 45 minutes past the hour and 30 minutes past the hour, again with a 45 minute gap,

I guess this might reduce congestion at Loughborough Junction - "customers" will be sufficiently confused and pissed off to give up.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 30, 2021)

Supposedly only temporary due to number of staff off on covid isolation.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The issue with Coldharbour works is that the external Landlord works are being done without it appears going past Lambeth planning. It's not clear if planning permission is required.
> 
> Secondly this is KIBA site. Four Boroughs and Friendship Brewery don't appear to have applied for change use.
> 
> This is being queried.





teuchter said:


> I think they will claim that it can be done under permitted development rights. But there are a few things they are doing that go at least into a grey area. They are replacing the windows and the new ones sort-of match the old ones, but not entirely. They seem to have dismantled the two peaked glazed rooflight lanterns which were previously quite prominent from a distance and may be part of the original victorian structure. The building is on a 'local list' but this doesn't really give it any formal protection.
> 
> And you're right about the KIBA designation.



On this... I understand that Lambeth planning enforcement have looked at it and determined that the owners have been doing stuff that they should have applied for planning permission for. Only ground floor works would be covered under permitted development.

Therefore they now need to apply for planning permission retrospectively. In theory Lambeth could refuse it and require them to reverse the alterations although I'd be surprised if that happened.

It's hard to believe that they didn't know they needed planning permission so looks like they were hoping just to get away with making changes to a locally listed historic building and nobody notice. I wonder who the actual owners are - should be apparent on the planning applications.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> On this... I understand that Lambeth planning enforcement have looked at it and determined that the owners have been doing stuff that they should have applied for planning permission for. Only ground floor works would be covered under permitted development.
> 
> Therefore they now need to apply for planning permission retrospectively. In theory Lambeth could refuse it and require them to reverse the alterations although I'd be surprised if that happened.
> 
> It's hard to believe that they didn't know they needed planning permission so looks like they were hoping just to get away with making changes to a locally listed historic building and nobody notice. I wonder who the actual owners are - should be apparent on the planning applications.



Impression I got from the licensing applications is that the owner knows that in practise Planning enforcement is quite weak. 

So is the change to A3 on ground floor allowable under permitted development?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> On this... I understand that Lambeth planning enforcement have looked at it and determined that the owners have been doing stuff that they should have applied for planning permission for. Only ground floor works would be covered under permitted development.
> 
> Therefore they now need to apply for planning permission retrospectively. In theory Lambeth could refuse it and require them to reverse the alterations although I'd be surprised if that happened.
> 
> It's hard to believe that they didn't know they needed planning permission so looks like they were hoping just to get away with making changes to a locally listed historic building and nobody notice. I wonder who the actual owners are - should be apparent on the planning applications.


Plus as I said Kings are doing the internal refurb the outside works come under the landlord. Who seems to know his stuff when it comes to dealing with planning.  

As far as I know when it comes to business and planning enforcement the guidelines are to take sympathetic approach. ie let owner get away with it. In this case main use is for NHS.  So planning are unlikely to take hard line approach. 

I don't think this is good. I also think Kings should have had more oversight to see that the owner was getting planning permission.  Instead of saying that its nothing to do with them.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So is the change to A3 on ground floor allowable under permitted development?


I don't think so, no.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Plus as I said Kings are doing the internal refurb the outside works come under the landlord. Who seems to know his stuff when it comes to dealing with planning.
> 
> As far as I know when it comes to business and planning enforcement the guidelines are to take sympathetic approach. ie let owner get away with it. In this case main use is for NHS.  So planning are unlikely to take hard line approach.
> 
> I don't think this is good.



I agree.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2021)

This is encouraging:  The Cambria Society looks to reopen a much loved Loughborough Junction pub – and wants your opinions


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 25, 2021)

Something went down at the tesco express, police tape all around it about 5 police cars with lights flashing when I was heading home at about 7ish tonight.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 26, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Something went down at the tesco express, police tape all around it about 5 police cars with lights flashing when I was heading home at about 7ish tonight.


Clearly not super-serious or fatal. When I went in about 9.30 pm there was no sign of police or tape.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Clearly not super-serious or fatal. When I went in about 9.30 pm there was no sign of police or tape.


There's a post in the Brixton news thread. There was a kid with a gun.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2021)

editor said:


> There's a post in the Brixton news thread. There was a kid with a gun.



I was passing when it happened. Police were saying keep back as there is a gun.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2021)

Police statement 
















						Teenager arrested after loaded firearm recovered in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

The Met Police have released a statement about the loaded handgun recovered in Loughborough Junction on Weds, 25th August 2021:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2021)

Other half just went into Best One at end of Barrington Rd.  Note on the window saying from 16th Sept there will be a  post office there.  Didn't expect that. But will be very handy.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2021)

That would be very handy, the reason I often don't use royal mail for parcels is that it takes so much time to walk into Camberwell or Brixton and then stand in a queue.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 30, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That would be very handy, the reason I often don't use royal mail for parcels is that it takes so much time to walk into Camberwell or Brixton and then stand in a queue.


Yes your right.  Very happy about this.  But I wonder who's going to run it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I was passing when it happened. Police were saying keep back as there is a gun.View attachment 285331



An excellent piece of citizen journalism - well done.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Police statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know if _anyone_ has yet been actually charged with _any_ criminal offence following this arrest?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Plus as I said Kings are doing the internal refurb the outside works come under the landlord. Who seems to know his stuff when it comes to dealing with planning.
> 
> As far as I know when it comes to business and planning enforcement the guidelines are to take sympathetic approach. ie let owner get away with it. In this case main use is for NHS.  So planning are unlikely to take hard line approach.
> 
> I don't think this is good. I also think Kings should have had more oversight to see that the owner was getting planning permission.  Instead of saying that its nothing to do with them.


Here is the latest to be inflicted upon this building


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2021)

Looks fine


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> An excellent piece of citizen journalism - well done.



I don't know how to take this. Is this a criticism? 

Plenty people there taking photos.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> An excellent piece of citizen journalism - well done.



You don't live in LJ. I do.

As you fancy yourself as expert on citizen journalism what is your take on this.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Does anyone know if _anyone_ has yet been actually charged with _any_ criminal offence following this arrest?



Your the expert here on knowing what when police charge people. Perhaps you know?

Your always posting up here about crime.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Here is the latest to be inflicted upon this building
> View attachment 286226View attachment 286227View attachment 286228



Reminds me at the LJ Neighbourhood meeting Kings who are going to rent the space said these works aren't down to them.

What irritates me is the I own the building I can do what I want attitude. Knowing full well the Lambeth Planning aren't going to do anything.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 1, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Does anyone know if _anyone_ has yet been actually charged with _any_ criminal offence following this arrest?



apologies I missed this post and only became aware when Gramsci quoted it .
To answer your question it appears someone has now been charged....











						UPDATE: Teenager charged after firearm found during stop and search
					

A teenager has been charged after officers on patrol recovered a loaded firearm following a stop and search in Coldharbour Lane, Lambeth, on Wednesday, 25...




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 1, 2021)

editor said:


> This is encouraging:  The Cambria Society looks to reopen a much loved Loughborough Junction pub – and wants your opinions


A Star Bars advert popped up on my facebook feed, and out of interest i checked which pubs they have available at the moment looking for a new landlord. 

The Cambria came up as below:









						Cambria Camberwell
					






					www.starpubs.co.uk
				




Am i right in thinking that if you want a shot at running the place you need to have £175k to send to Heineken?!   . I have very little knowledge of how these things work, but you'd hope that maybe they could have forked out of the refurb....


----------



## teuchter (Sep 1, 2021)

It looks a bit like that.

Does it really need a refurb? In terms of getting customers back in there, perhaps "the pub being open" should be the priority.


----------



## felonius monk (Sep 2, 2021)

And then pay rent of £66k a year on top.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


>



This bit of this thread reminds me of a notorious lady of Kensington - who got so sick of her nosey neighbours she knocked the place down - eventually


----------



## JSR (Sep 5, 2021)

Where have all our trains gone?  Anyone else noticed the new timetable at LJ?  I can't get to work from there any more.  It has always been so great .... until now 😢


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 6, 2021)

JSR said:


> Where have all our trains gone?  Anyone else noticed the new timetable at LJ?  I can't get to work from there any more.  It has always been so great .... until now 😢


As far as I know, the timetable is temporary.   Bought on due to covid sickness effect on staff.  And yes. Total pain in the arse.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 6, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> As far as I know, the timetable is temporary.   Bought on due to covid sickness effect on staff.  And yes. Total pain in the arse.


I asked Stanley about it the other day. Happened to say it ruined the prospect of me attending St Pauls now.
Oh go by bus he said.  He even gave me an appropriate bus combination - bus 45 no longer does the job.

Given that the full service operated the whole of the Covid lockdown it may be that we have this reduced service at least for another year.
As I said in post Loughborough Junction chitter-chatter the current service is the worst ever.
At least prior to Thameslink it was half hourly.


----------



## JSR (Sep 6, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> As far as I know, the timetable is temporary.   Bought on due to covid sickness effect on staff.  And yes. Total pain in the arse.


brought on by the Euros , that's when big time staff sickness began .....


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2021)

JSR said:


> brought on by the Euros , that's when big time staff sickness began .....


A satirist.
A side effect of this retimetabling is to scrap Thameslink compensation payable to customers for delayed and cancelled trains.





						National Rail Enquiries -
					

The gateway to Britain's National Rail network. A portal into UK rail travel including train company information and promotions; train times; fares enquiries; ticket purchase and train running information.




					www.nationalrail.co.uk


----------



## teuchter (Sep 14, 2021)

I _think_ our timetable has now been restored - as of 6th sept - so we have 4 trains an hour to/from central London again.

Loading...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 15, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I _think_ our timetable has now been restored - as of 6th sept - so we have 4 trains an hour to/from central London again.
> 
> Loading...


 Although for the last couple of days there have been regular cancellations on the 8.30s or 8.45s due to 'shortage of staff'


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Other half just went into Best One at end of Barrington Rd.  Note on the window saying from 16th Sept there will be a  post office there.  Didn't expect that. But will be very handy.


Open now. I just had the privilege of being one of their first customers


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Other half just went into Best One at end of Barrington Rd.  Note on the window saying from 16th Sept there will be a  post office there.  Didn't expect that. But will be very handy.


It's a Post Office-ette in terms of size, but I'd be happy with one of those nearby.









						New Post Office opens Loughborough Road, Brixton
					

Located inside the Best One supermarket on Loughborough Road, this handy new Post Office is open for 96 hours every week, offering a full range of services.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 17, 2021)

editor said:


> It's a Post Office-ette in terms of size, but I'd be happy with one of those nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be super handy. However I'm not sure that shop is big enough for this really.
They've situated it right by the window. Will be a nightmare if there's a queue that goes past the door.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 17, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Open now. I just had the privilege of being one of their first customers





teuchter said:


> Open now. I just had the privilege of being one of their first customers


Do you think it will work if it's busy?  Space wise I mean.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 17, 2021)

It'll depend how popular it is I guess. Probably not room for more than about 2 or 3 people queuing, before they start getting in the way of the door.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> It will be super handy. However I'm not sure that shop is big enough for this really.
> They've situated it right by the window. Will be a nightmare if there's a queue that goes past the door.



Brixton Road sub post office is a similar set up, when we were locked down the inside queue was limited to 3 people, this is still adhered to with a longish queue in the street most days....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton Road sub post office is a similar set up, when we were locked down the inside queue was limited to 3 people, this is still adhered to with a longish queue in the street most days....


Oh yes. Didn't think about people waiting outside. That's probably the answer.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Sep 23, 2021)

Mammoth police (5 TSG vans so far) presence at Northlands St off CHL for a hostage situation apparently


----------



## BoxRoom (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Aeryn (Oct 17, 2021)

Forensics team dusting down the barriers in Loughborough Junction station this morning - anybody know what that’s about?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 21, 2021)

Loughborough Junction live: Updates after 'shooting' outside Tesco Express as police swarm scene​








						Man dies after shooting outside Brixton Tesco
					

A large cordon has been set up on Belinda Road




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Loughborough Junction live: Updates after 'shooting' outside Tesco Express as police swarm scene​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its quite rough round there nowadays. If you wear a mask in the Tesco Express other customers look at you daggers sometimes.

On Tuesday I went to check out at the self-service till and found the previous customer had abandoned his purchase of a Heineken 4-pack - and taken the £5.50 worth of beer out with him tout-de-suite. A cashier came round to clear the till screen for me and commented - "didn't pay" - shouted to the security but the thief was long gone. Everyone shrugs shoulders and life goes on.

Not that I'm equating theft of factory-canned beer with a shooting. But broken windows and all that.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2021)

From the location of the cordon (down at the end of Belinda Rd) it doesn't really look like it's related to the Tesco.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Its quite rough round there nowadays. If you wear a mask in the Tesco Express other customers look at you daggers sometimes.


Why would other customers glare at you for wearing a mask? Probably should be the other around!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Why would other customers glare at you for wearing a mask? Probably should be the other around!


Perhaps this is not the thread - but I could be projecting onto them what they are projecting onto me.








						Defensive projection and paranoid delusions - PubMed
					

The present study considered the implication of a new explanation of defensive projection for the thematic qualities of schizophrenic delusions. Projection was proposed to be a form of self-deception practiced by people who make excessive use of social comparison in self-evaluation. Defensive...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 21, 2021)

Brixton shooting live: Man dies after shooting outside Tesco Express​








						Man dies after shooting outside Brixton Tesco
					

A large cordon has been set up on Belinda Road




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

(post edited)

.....sadly now confirmed as a fatal shooting,

condolences to family, friends and all affected....


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Sadly now confirmed as a fatal shooting,
> 
> condolences to family, friends and all affected....
> 
> ...


Snap


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 21, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Snap


Yes, I think we posted at the same moment.....( I edited my post appropriately)


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Brixton shooting live: Man dies after shooting outside Tesco Express​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another pointless tragedy. So sad.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 22, 2021)

Same street as the Dwaynamics gym where Lorraine Jones tries to make something positive from her son's murder.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 25, 2021)

The victim of the fatal shooting last thursday has been named and two men have been arrested...









						Brixton shooting victim named as 25-year-old Gary Mayhew from Camberwell
					

A man shot to death in Brixton last week has been named. Gary Mayhew, 25, from the Camberwell area, has been named by police, although a formal identification has not taken place. Cops were alerted…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 27, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> (post edited)
> 
> .....sadly now confirmed as a fatal shooting,
> 
> condolences to family, friends and all affected....





cuppa tee said:


> The victim of the fatal shooting last thursday has been named and two men have been arrested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



31-year old *Trevin Campbell* of Kingswood Avenue, Thornton Heath, has now been charged with the murder of *Gary Mayhew*, and appeared in custody at Barkingside Magistrates’ Court yesterday.

Two other men arrested as part of this investigation - aged 27 and aged 37 - have been bailed pending further enquiries to a date in late November.







(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*Anyone with information regarding the shooting of Gary Mayhew (also known as Gaza) is asked to contact the incident room on 020 8345 3715, or via 101 quoting CAD 1151/21Oct. You can also provide information anonymously to the independent charity Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111 or visit crimestoppers_uk.org.*​


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2021)

Gramsci said:


>



... I’d like to drop something off when I’m passing, can you tell me opening hours please Gramsci  !


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ... I’d like to drop something off when I’m passing, can you tell me opening hours please Gramsci  !



I've just asked. I know school term time the APG is open Saturdays.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I've just asked. I know school term time the APG is open Saturdays.



no stress, there’s a couple of weeks before the party, our lass went there a couple of school holidays and enjoyed it.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ... I’d like to drop something off when I’m passing, can you tell me opening hours please Gramsci  !



Got reply.

Open every day except Sunday 10am to 5pm to drop presents off.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 17, 2021)

Ron Higgins posted this on the "Memories"  Facebook group.
Pilot Printing he says - date unknown - looks 1950s to me


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Ron Higgins posted this on the "Memories"  Facebook group.
> Pilot Printing he says - date unknown - looks 1950s to me
> View attachment 297218


Probably taken from here. It's 1963.









						Brixton history: Printers and birdseed at the Coldharbour Works on Shakespeare Road, Brixton
					

This large building on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Shakespeare Road in Brixton has changed little in over half a century, although the Bird Seed Specialists who once traded there have long s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2021)

Via the LJAG twitter, some initial proposals for improved cycle route along Loughborough Rd (these are extracts only, looks like this will be discussed at the next neighbourhood forum).


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Via the LJAG twitter, some initial proposals for improved cycle route along Loughborough Rd (these are extracts only, looks like this will be discussed at the next neighbourhood forum).


I hope the world's friendliest lollipop man won't find himself out of a job. He gladdens a lot of people's mornings along that stretch.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Via the LJAG twitter, some initial proposals for improved cycle route along Loughborough Rd (these are extracts only, looks like this will be discussed at the next neighbourhood forum).
> 
> View attachment 297888View attachment 297887




From a cyclists point of view the main problem with this junction is going north on Loughborough Road in mornings. Going from LJ down Loughborough Road to the lights. Lights go green and cycle straight across to Akerman Road. This is direct route to west end /city. Several times a week I get cut up by cars turning left into North end of Loughborough Road. They treat Loughborough road as main road and your in the way if you want to go straight over to Akerman. Pull off lights at speed and turn in North end of Loughborough Road. It's as though this is a priority route. Which it isn't.

So want to know if new cycle signals are priority to let cycles through first. Would be my question.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Via the LJAG twitter, some initial proposals for improved cycle route along Loughborough Rd (these are extracts only, looks like this will be discussed at the next neighbourhood forum).
> 
> View attachment 297888View attachment 297887




I'm not a great fan of "tightening up". 

This junction is what I'd call an angry junction. I like a bit of space to be able to feel safe to cycle on a junction like this. 

I think the rational behind tightening up is that it makes car drivers slow down. I don't see this on Loughborough road south. Where there are a couple of road tightening sections.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 24, 2021)

I like the planned permanent closure of fiveways but  Tbh a roundabout would be better use of space.  Better than the havoc that is that junction now.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Dec 4, 2021)

Gramsci said:


>



Treated myself to a lovely plant!


----------



## JSR (Jan 15, 2022)

People that care about LJ.  I literally am speechless to see the proposals for the Sureways site and the Hardess Rd site which are apparently under consultation.  This in addition to the Higgs development which is as high as 16 storeys already underway.  3 more upward of 10 storey buildings all crammed into these spaces by the railway lines, and are they actually going to be multi coloured? Hopefully I am having a hallucination and I literally could not have made this up...

Thanks to the person who posted about this on the Brixton forum.   Commonplace, a 'Citizen Engagement Platform' is soliciting views on the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth  :   Draft Lambeth Site Allocations Development Plan Document (SADPD).  

Please comment in the consultation people .  Here is a link to part of it

Have your say


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2022)

JSR said:


> People that care about LJ.  I literally am speechless to see the proposals for the Sureways site and the Hardess Rd site which are apparently under consultation.  This in addition to the Higgs development which is as high as 16 storeys already underway.  3 more upward of 10 storey buildings all crammed into these spaces by the railway lines, and are they actually going to be multi coloured? Hopefully I am having a hallucination and I literally could not have made this up...
> 
> Thanks to the person who posted about this on the Brixton forum.   Commonplace, a 'Citizen Engagement Platform' is soliciting views on the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth  :   Draft Lambeth Site Allocations Development Plan Document (SADPD).
> 
> ...



Read the one about Sureways. Note below.

BTW the colours are just to distinguish the different buildings. Not to suggest a built colour scheme.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2022)

Site Allocations Development Plans are developed by the Council to supplement the Local Plan.

A fully consulted LJ Masterplan was never finished by the Council due to the argument about the Grove APG site.

So SADP is alternative.

One problem has been that the Council were unwilling to talk to local residents whilst they were formulating these two draft SADPs for LJ. Nor did local residents get given choice of which sites they wanted for a SAPD

So the only chance to comment is now when the Council have finished them.

Not a good way to did it. But we are where we are.

This draft SADP is not planning permission its drft planning guidance for the site.

I've attached the most relevant doc on the commonplace website.

Even then its written in the usual Council planning language.

On Sureways site.

From what I remember Peabody offered to relocate the church and acquire the site. This was turned down by the Church. It is a former warehouse building now a church.

It looks to me like the Council have had some contact with Peabody over this draft. As its in effect a developers charter for this site.

I can understand why this draft may cause concern.

The Higgs site was criticised as overdevelopment of that site. This draft just continues that to this adjacent site.

The height is the major issue. Whilst the draft says it will be set back to have wider pavement its right next to Coldharbour lane. This section of CHL is low rise Victorian.

Arguement put forward by Council is that this will be landmark building to announce the Railway station and centre of LJ. So its in their jargon good placemaking.

Council did say when they first mooted idea of SADPs for LJ is that they would help appropriate development in LJ. All they have done with this draft is continue the Higgs development.

Council are making this a over developed mixed use site.

Retail on bottom is fine. This part of CHL could do with more active frontages instead of ugly brick wall. Pavement widening is good proposal.

But putting church on first and second stories with flats above isn't Imo going to work.

Churches are better if located on own site. Not with residential above. Noise etc is going to be a problem.

The height is going to dominate that part of LJ as its directly next to Coldharbour lane.

I can't help feeling this draft is all about what Council officers think is best for LJ.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Read the one about Sureways. Note below.
> 
> BTW the colours are just to distinguish the different buildings. Not to suggest a built colour scheme.



nothing would surprise me (re bright colours) looking at what happened at coldharbour works.


----------



## JSR (Jan 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Read the one about Sureways. Note below.
> 
> BTW the colours are just to distinguish the different buildings. Not to suggest a built colour scheme.


whoops - well it was late at night when I saw it!  Thanks - I kinda realised about the colours later.  But true to say the Coldharbour works colours are hideous and so I'm a bit sensitive...

The Sureways development jargon is unreal:  massive buildings 'announcing the station' as if 1. we didn't know about our station and 2. LJ is like St Pancras rather than a single platform reached by some steep stairs with only one train going either way.  They carefully bury mention the 10 storey tower, they are so busy selling the widened pavement concept.  

The Hardess Rd development is another double 10 storey building literally backing onto Wanless Rd as if it won't block all the sunlight and invade privacy of all the neighbouring terraces.  

It is actually shocking


----------



## JSR (Jan 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Site Allocations Development Plans are developed by the Council to supplement the Local Plan.
> 
> A fully consulted LJ Masterplan was never finished by the Council due to the argument about the Grove APG site.
> 
> ...


Could you attach the Hardess Rd document here too please, so people can see it?  I don't know how to.... Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2022)

Gramsci has done a good job of explaining what this consultation is actually about and I agree with most of the points he's made.

I think the consultation website is quite badly laid out, for example there's no obvious way to get from the individual site pages back to an overview page. Anyway, to make things easier for anyone who wants to look at things and comment, here is my summary of what's relevant to LJ

Here is the overview for the whole SADPD (Site allocations development plan) which covers all of Lambeth:









						Draft Site Allocations Development Plan Document
					

We are seeking your views on the Draft Lambeth Site Allocations Development Plan Document (SADPD), which includes proposed site-specific planning policies for 14 sites across Lambeth to guide future development.




					lambethsadpd.commonplace.is
				




Here is a link to the draft document itself:



			https://res.cloudinary.com/commonplace-digital-limited/image/upload/v1640277919/projects/lambethsadpdsite1/Appendix_1_-_Draft_Site_Allocations_DPD.pdf
		


Loughborough Junction is covered from page 140 onwards in that document.

There are three sites considered in Loughborough Junction:

"Site 22" which is the Wellfit St/ Hardess St site. 

consultation webpage here:   Proposed Site 22
thread about previous development proposals for this site:  29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.

"Site 23" which is the site on the corner of Herne Hill Road and Coldharbour Lane (the Sureways church site)

consultation webpage here:  Proposed Site 23
this site has been discussed on and off before, because at one point it looked like it might be included with the Higgs site plans but in the end it wasn't   Higgs Triangle Loughborough Junction redevelopment

"Site 24" covers Kings Hospital grounds and I'd say is not so relevant to Loughborough Junction as such.
- consultation webpage here: Proposed Site 24


*How to comment*
The way to comment looks pretty messy to me - it seems you can comment on any section on any of the site webpages, and there's not an obvious way to make a general comment for each site. And if you look at each section on the site webpages you can't see previously made comments. To see previously made comments it looks like you have to go to the overview page and then click on the speech bubble symbol for the site you're interested in - for example you can see comments for site 22 by clicking on the speech bubble at bottom left of its section on that overview page


Links to comments made so far:

Site 22:








						Proposed Site 22
					

1 & 3–11 Wellfit Street, 7–9 Hinton Road & Units 1–4 Hardess Street SE24




					lambethsadpdsite22.commonplace.is
				




Site 23:








						Proposed Site 23
					

Land at corner of Coldharbour Lane and Herne Hill Road SE24




					lambethsadpdsite23.commonplace.is
				




(NB you can "agree" with comments already written there)

The deadline for comments is 22nd Feb.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 18, 2022)

JSR said:


> whoops - well it was late at night when I saw it!  Thanks - I kinda realised about the colours later.  But true to say the Coldharbour works colours are hideous and so I'm a bit sensitive...
> 
> The Sureways development jargon is unreal:  massive buildings 'announcing the station' as if 1. we didn't know about our station and 2. LJ is like St Pancras rather than a single platform reached by some steep stairs with only one train going either way.  They carefully bury mention the 10 storey tower, they are so busy selling the widened pavement concept.
> 
> ...



For both of the sites, they actually describe the surrounding context of 3 or 4 storey terraces ... and then make a leap to saying that 10 storeys is somehow "beneficial" to townscape.

Unfortunately this seems to be Lambeth policy "in practice" now - you can see it all across the borough, high rise buildings looming over streets of terraces of a completely different scale.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2022)

JSR said:


> Could you attach the Hardess Rd document here too please, so people can see it?  I don't know how to.... Thanks


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 18, 2022)

You can also comment by direct email,

You can respond to this consultation by following the links below or by sending an email to SADPD@lambeth.gov.uk. Comments must be received by 11pm on 22 February 2022


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2022)

Has anyone else in LJ received next to no mail for the past 5 days or so? 

I think there might be something up at the Camberwell royal mail depot.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone else in LJ received next to no mail for the past 5 days or so?
> 
> I think there might be something up at the Camberwell royal mail depot.


I received about two week's worth of post on Monday, so yes, there's probably something going on


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 24, 2022)

The LJ Neighbourhood Forum will discuss the proposed SAPDs for LJ on Wednesday,



			LJ Neighbourhood Forum  Wednesday  26 January at 7pm by Zoom
		


JSR


----------



## teuchter (Jan 28, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> I received about two week's worth of post on Monday, so yes, there's probably something going on


Well, after about 10 days of no post at all, we started getting things again in the past couple of days, many of which posted mid January.

In the meantime a flyer appeared from Herne Hill & LJ Labour councillors with a link to a survey about local royal mail issues...









						Royal Mail Survey 2022
					

Take this survey powered by surveymonkey.com. Create your own surveys for free.




					www.surveymonkey.co.uk


----------



## JSR (Feb 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> The LJ Neighbourhood Forum will discuss the proposed SAPDs for LJ on Wednesday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I managed to miss that - was it recorded you think?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 5, 2022)

JSR said:


> Thanks, I managed to miss that - was it recorded you think?



Yes. Minutes go out. Its monthly meetings. PM me if you want to go on the email list.

Discussed was upcoming online meeting with Officers on this. The meeting was circulated to the email list.

At the meeting last Monday the senior planning officer just used it to explain how to comment on the proposals. There was no discussion of the proposals.

The senior officer said that this consultation is Statutory consultation. That is its required that the Council do this.

So the officer did it by the book. Any comments and people were told to put them in as comments on the commonplace website or by email. No real discussion was allowed.

The senior planning officers have decided on the SAPD sites and written the docs with no consultation with local communities. Falling back on you can comment a part of the Statutory consultation.

Which in reality means little.

After meeting I wrote to Cllrs saying I wasn't happy with the way officers had gone about this. This is supposed to be a Coop Council and I expect more than just the minimum Statutory formal consultation.

Cllr passed this onto the senior officer who wrote rather dismissive email back saying this was the way to do it. As per usual the Cllr ( Labour) supported the officer.

The recent history of consultation in LJ leaves a lot to be desired ( Road closures, the LJ masterplan and now this).

Labour Cllrs will not take on board anything that residents say. Default mode is to never have an opinion as elected representative but just go along with what senior officers say. 

I won't be voting Labour in May.

I'm sick and tired of having people getting elected and then acting like the management rather than representing the people.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Gramsci has done a good job of explaining what this consultation is actually about and I agree with most of the points he's made.
> 
> I think the consultation website is quite badly laid out, for example there's no obvious way to get from the individual site pages back to an overview page. Anyway, to make things easier for anyone who wants to look at things and comment, here is my summary of what's relevant to LJ
> 
> ...



About this consultation - I have been trying to add comments to the Commonplace website and it's a mess - keeps wanting me to put in all my details for each separate comment, the confirmation links to my email address only seem to work half the time, and there's no clear confirmation that your comment has actually made it through.

If you have comments to make it might be better just to email them instead; they have to take emailed comments into account too. The email address is:

sadpd@lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> About this consultation - I have been trying to add comments to the Commonplace website and it's a mess - keeps wanting me to put in all my details for each separate comment, the confirmation links to my email address only seem to work half the time, and there's no clear confirmation that your comment has actually made it through.
> 
> If you have comments to make it might be better just to email them instead; they have to take emailed comments into account too. The email address is:
> 
> sadpd@lambeth.gov.uk


I found that if I used chrome as my browser and a Gmail address, I only had to put my email once and then it remembered.
HTH


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I found that if I used chrome as my browser and a Gmail address, I only had to put my email once and then it remembered.
> HTH


This should not be necessary though!

It really feels like the whole thing is deliberately set up to make it difficult and confusing to leave any comment.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This should not be necessary though!
> 
> It really feels like the whole thing is deliberately set up to make it difficult and confusing to leave any comment.


took your time working that out


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This should not be necessary though!
> 
> It really feels like the whole thing is deliberately set up to make it difficult and confusing to leave any comment.



Gosh. There's a surprise.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

I don't know if it's deliberate that I can't do stuff like register a comment, or just a badly designed system that doesn't work.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> About this consultation - I have been trying to add comments to the Commonplace website and it's a mess - keeps wanting me to put in all my details for each separate comment, the confirmation links to my email address only seem to work half the time, and there's no clear confirmation that your comment has actually made it through.
> 
> If you have comments to make it might be better just to email them instead; they have to take emailed comments into account too. The email address is:
> 
> sadpd@lambeth.gov.uk



I'm going to take your advice and put my comments all in one email.

This will include my views on the consultation process itself. Or rather lack of it. As I want it on record.

I'm expecting, as in case of the Local Plan and LJ, that community groups will have to go to appeal to the Planning Inspector.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This should not be necessary though!
> 
> It really feels like the whole thing is deliberately set up to make it difficult and confusing to leave any comment.


Absolutely!


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 9, 2022)

Man the Thameslink was rammed today at the station. I could barely squeeze in.

I don't know what it was like pre pandemic but presumably pretty busy, but this is the busiest it's been for me with sporadic use this last year or so.

I guess the Feb return to offices and cut backs in trains / tubes are an issue too


----------



## teuchter (Feb 9, 2022)

Pre pandemic it was often a struggle to get onto trains round about 8am.


----------



## bazfance (Feb 9, 2022)

The Cambria will be reopening in March! Had a flyer through the post today. 






						Pub and Restaurant in London – Fabulous food, friendly service and quality ales
					






					thecambrialondon.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 10, 2022)

The website comes up with this spiel in the food and drink section:

"Join us for a cheeky bite or something bigger…
Open all day, every day, food at The Cambria will focus on classic pub grub, shareable small plates, an extensive grill section and good, old-fashioned puds. Expect to find hearty plates of ribs and wings, succulent best of British homemade burgers, Middle Eastern flatbreads and plenty of plant-based crowd pleasers. Plus, statement roasts with all the trimmings on Sundays, retro bar snacks, banging Bloody Mary’s and an extensive menu of barista-style Fairtrade coffees and teas."

It doesn't bother talking about beer, wine or spirits. Sounds like a restaurant with a bar. But i guess, that's how you have to operate to pay Heineken 60k a year rent, plus the start up costs. 


jimbarkanoodle said:


> A Star Bars advert popped up on my facebook feed, and out of interest i checked which pubs they have available at the moment looking for a new landlord.
> 
> The Cambria came up as below:
> 
> ...


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Feb 10, 2022)

On The Cambria new website it also says "...its rightful place back at the heart of Denmark Hill's bustling community"  No mention of Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Winot (Feb 10, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> It doesn't bother talking about beer, wine or spirits.


The failure to list what beers are on tap is true of almost all pub websites (whether they are gastropubs or not) and is a major bugbear of mine.


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 10, 2022)

Part of a small chain of pub/restaurants. First one in London for them  Our Pubs & Bars – Prospect Pubs & Bars Ltd | Pubs and Pubs with Rooms Oxfordshire


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 10, 2022)

Winot said:


> The failure to list what beers are on tap is true of almost all pub websites (whether they are gastropubs or not) and is a major bugbear of mine.


Its not a major bugbear of mine either, but most pubs actually do list their drinks as well as food. They often don't state prices of their draft though (you wait for the bad news after you've ordered), mostly just wine and bottled beers. I get that perhaps they haven't got round to deciding what booze they are going to sell, but this snippet does give a good idea what their priorities will be, and its unlikely to be for the casual drinker.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 11, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Man the Thameslink was rammed today at the station. I could barely squeeze in.
> 
> I don't know what it was like pre pandemic but presumably pretty busy, but this is the busiest it's been for me with sporadic use this last year or so.
> 
> I guess the Feb return to offices and cut backs in trains / tubes are an issue too


Also, the Northern Line (Bank branch) is closed so a lot of people on in Tooting etc are using the Sutton loop to get up to the City.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Gramsci has done a good job of explaining what this consultation is actually about and I agree with most of the points he's made.
> 
> I think the consultation website is quite badly laid out, for example there's no obvious way to get from the individual site pages back to an overview page. Anyway, to make things easier for anyone who wants to look at things and comment, here is my summary of what's relevant to LJ
> 
> ...



How did you access the comments on the commonplace site? I've been struggling. Put my email address in and got three day access but can't get see comments button to work.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2022)

I put in my comments on the SADP sites 22 and 23. That is the Sureways site and the Wanless / Hardess site.

Did it by email. Which was a lot easier than trying to put them on the Commonplace. Which I've done to see how it works. Didn't find it that straightforward. 


Here are my comments on two of the Loughborough Junctions SADPs.

First a few comments on the consultation process for these draft SAPDs.

The LJ Masterplan was never finished by the Council due to the argument over the Grove APG site. Were told that SADP were alternative. During process of drafting the SADPs the Council has been unwilling to talk to local residents. Nor did local residents get given choice of which sites they wanted for a SAPD. All local residents are getting is Statutory consultation. As this is a Coop Council local residents should have had consultation/ Co production before the draft was finished. also asked what sites they wanted for a SADP.

*On the Sureways site/ Site 23*

The adjacent Higgs site was criticised as over development of that site. This draft SAPD continues this to adjacent site. So this SAPD is overdevelopment of the site. 

The height is a major issue. Whilst the draft says it will be set back to have wider pavement the site is right next to Coldharbour lane. This section of Loughborough Junction is low rise Victorian. The justification is that this will be a landmark building to announce the railway station and centre of Loughborough Junction. So it's in planning jargon good placemaking. The height allowed is going to dominate that part of Loughborough Junction. It is out of keeping with the surrounding streetscape. 

The Council did say when they first mooted SADPs for Loughborough Junction that they would help appropriate development for Loughborough Junction. All this draft SADP does is continue with the Higgs development. 

The SADP proposes a mixed use developement. Retail on bottom is fine. This part of Coldharbour lane could do with more active frontage to work.

However the draft SADP is trying to cram to much on site with uses that don't go together. Putting church on first and second floors with flats above isn't going to work. A church is better located on its own site. Noise etc is going to be a problem. 

*Site 22/ Wellfit st/ Hinton rd/ Hardess st*

Has some of the same issues as the Sureways site. Its using the agreed heights of the Higgs development on the other side of the railway line to propose high development on this site. The streetscape surrounding this site is Victorian low rise terraced housing. 

Whilst replacing the workspace the height is about putting housing above. Why does it need this height? I think this will affect the nearby residential properties with overshadowing. It is overbearing on the nearby low rise Victorian housing. 

As with Site 23 its overdevelopment of this site. 

The play space on the roof of the podiums looks to me to be the miminum required. Not satisfactory for guide to future development. 

The mixed use development will also limit the kinds of uses to which the workspace can be used for.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 20, 2022)

Comments need to be in by 22nd February


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Gramsci (Mar 12, 2022)

As I've got Covid ( not that bad but positive) I've been doing online food shopping.

The Coop is very quick. Came after twenty minutes of me ordering. They use local Coop shops. Either Stockwell or LJ. It's a bit more expensive as pay two pound for delivery. 

They also give you an hour slot. You can choose. And it comes at that time.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 13, 2022)

I also have it for the first time and decided to use online delivery for the first time. Ordered late Friday and came the next day. Lots of substitutions tho which is apparently a weekend problem


----------



## Thaw (Mar 16, 2022)

Winot said:


> The failure to list what beers are on tap is true of almost all pub websites (whether they are gastropubs or not) and is a major bugbear of mine.



"And when it comes to beer, we’re keeping things local too, with nearby Brixton Brewery’s hand-crafted, small batch beers and ales on tap, alongside a range of wines, spirits and cocktails, plus a vibrant selection of no and lows."

Maybe they have added this paragraph recently. Although its not exactly detailed.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2022)

Lambeth going wildly over budget again Yet more money needed for Loughborough Junction Works as Lambeth Council’s ‘enterprise hub’ continues to swallow up the cash


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth going wildly over budget again Yet more money needed for Loughborough Junction Works as Lambeth Council’s ‘enterprise hub’ continues to swallow up the cash


I guess there has been a 2 year hold-up due to Covid?
Be interesting to what if any work is done in the "works" - eventually.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I guess there has been a 2 year hold-up due to Covid?
> Be interesting to what if any work is done in the "works" - eventually.



Actually no.. From the grapevine I've heard it's more to do with Lambeth being incapable of managing the scheme.

Any problem and the scheme kept on grinding to a halt for weeks. 

This doesn't surprise me about Lambeth. They just don't have the experienced staff or expertise to manage a complicated scheme like this.

I'm also wondering what the outcome is going to be. This is GLA money and they expect monitoring of outcomes 

The Farm has struggled to keep going during to delays in the scheme.

Also local community faith in scheme is low. As can be seen by comment below article.

It would have helped if Council had given regular updates of why the scheme was delayed.

Instead of leaving it to Brixton buzz to look into.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2022)

I was in town at a University College Hospital ENT appointment this morning, and having had an agonising ear wax removal session fancied a pint at the Kentish Drover in Peckham. Imagine my horror on catching the Circle Line to Farringdon that the only trains available were to Gatwick, Brighton or (half hourly) to LJ.
Seems like a new timetable came in in February which cut out the Kentish Town - Sevenoaks service completely.
This service now departs from Blackfriars  - as does the service to Sutton via Wimbledon (every half hour).
Luton via Mitcham East continues as before every half hour.

I guess we can console ourselves that even though the services generally are cut back, at Loughborough Junction we keep our 4 trains an hour service each way (more or less).


----------



## JSR (Mar 26, 2022)

Few weeks ago LJ got a new cafe on Milkwood Rd!  Good fresh prepared Japanese food, reasonable prices - try it out if you can


----------



## prunus (Mar 26, 2022)

JSR said:


> Few weeks ago LJ got a new cafe on Milkwood Rd!  Good fresh prepared Japanese food, reasonable prices - try it out if you canView attachment 315917



I can confirm both the goodness of the food and reasonableness of the prices 🙂


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Mar 26, 2022)

prunus said:


> I can confirm both the goodness of the food and reasonableness of the prices 🙂


Tried it for lunch today; really good!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 27, 2022)

Cross posted from General Brixton History:
The website ReelStreets has an interesting view of Loughborough Junction in 1953 Bot Verification
The army vet gone to the bad Ginger Edwards is here striding away from Loughborough Junction station towards Camberwell - with Loughborough Park Congregational Chapel over the road behind him





Here is the scene today - again from ReelStreets.com who specialise in then and now still shots.
The films is "The Intruder" starring Jack Hawkins


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 2, 2022)

Any idea why there is police tape all around Station Avenue by Loughborough Junction station?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 2, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Any idea why there is police tape all around Station Avenue by Loughborough Junction station?


No - but in Brixton 5 Guys section of Electric Lane (ie behind the tube station) has been taped off since 1.15 pm.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2022)

Green party will be around LJ canvassing tomorrow,


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone remember MDM Props? No, nor me - but they were an employer of artistic note based at the Higgs Industrial Estate - soon to be the Peabody Mortgage Misery Towers on Herne Hill Road.

As at April 2022 MDM are fit and well and purveyors of giant Slugs to the Tate Britain MDM Props Limited
Their website says "We are now in the Greenwich Peninsular" and goes on to say they are at least 20 minutes walk from any form of public transport. But MDM have retained their 274 phone number - IT lets you do that these days.

Lambeth Council have scored a big hit here then - a craft employer of manual and artistic labour forced to move out of Lambeth to a site with minimal public transport.

Meanwhile we get 160 unaffordable yuppy flats and people falling off the platforms at Loughborough Junction station in the rush hour.

People whose memory is long will possibly recall teuchter posting a photo from the train (or maybe LJ station platform) showing the mythic Tatlin's Tower for the 3rd Communist International at St Petersburg in 1921 - being reconstructed in scaled down form - by MDM Props at Higgs Estate.

I only say this because my perverse mind jumped to this as the only possible response to someone posting a truck-load of Daleks on the Facebook local history thread loosely devoted to Brixton and Stockwell.
Here is the model doing its work in the 2011/12 Royal Academy exhibition

Apparently the Tower ultimately ended up at the University of East Anglia in Norwich.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 19, 2022)

Yup I remember and miss them. Always some interesting things being delivered or collected on lorries. Used to like seeing the employees sitting out along the front having their tea breaks or lunch. And they had one of the more interesting skips of south london. There are a few things in my flat made out of stuff from their skip.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 19, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Yup I remember and miss them. Always some interesting things being delivered or collected on lorries. Used to like seeing the employees sitting out along the front having their tea breaks or lunch. And they had one of the more interesting skips of south london. There are a few things in my flat made out of stuff from their skip.


I've worked with them a couple of times - they're great. One of their big competitors/peers Scena are fairly close by too in Croydon. I started my career as a scenic artist so always love it when I get a workshop visit.


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Apr 19, 2022)

I too, remember and miss the interesting works they were loading onto trucks.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2022)

Has anyone ever had the police tapping on their window at 11.10 pm wanting to come in and search the house - and wondering of you are OK?
It happened to me just now - and took me 20 minutes to get them to go away.

I did point out that I would have welcomed such attention a year ago when I was burgled whilst at home.
I'm still bemused by why the police received a report of "a disturbance" with only me at home.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 20, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Has anyone ever had the police tapping on their window at 11.10 pm wanting to come in and search the house - and wondering of you are OK?
> It happened to me just now - and took me 20 minutes to get them to go away.
> 
> I did point out that I would have welcomed such attention a year ago when I was burgled whilst at home.
> I'm still bemused by why the police received a report of "a disturbance" with only me at home.



Knocked on my door as well. My response to the have you heard anything to police is straightforward no.

Nor did I want to get into conversation. So she left.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Knocked on my door as well. My response to the have you heard anything to police is straightforward no.


You obviously look more respectable than me. They didn't ask if I heard anything - it was "We've had reports of a disturbance - do you mind if we come in and look round?"

I know Paula over the road complained 10 or more years ago when the basement of 284 or 286 or both were in use as crack dens. They seem to be at it again if you ask me.

The moral being if you don't have all your lights on the fuzz assume you have spent all the money on crack (or drink) and have nothing for the meter so its worth a gander.

Saving energy can be suspicious!! (to a Metropolitan Police officer)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2022)

Just went on a tour of Coldharbour Works organised by LJAG and led by a finance manager from KCH.
One startling statistic he dropped was that this was a £3.7 million project which ended up costing  £17 million.
Anyone on the current mega waiting lists will appreciate the different way Kings treats it's capital projects.

We were led through an absolute maze of a building. The finiish was immaculate up to what you might expect from modern hospital premises, There is a physiotherapy treatment area with treatment room and a gym with the sort of equipment which seemed geared up to compensating for injuries. This is on the ground floor. There was further foot - related treatment upstairs.

The treatment centre has full air conditioning. The doors & windows are sealed and air processing plant is located outside the building on the Hinton Road side (the side painted like a manic sweet packet).

There are a huge amount of computer work stations in the rest of the building, and meeting rooms, open plan meeting areas.
There are areas devoted to specific research - Parkinsons, Liver, Eye I noted.
There is also a consultation area involving organ transplant where a great deal of care seems taken to provide sound proof booths for one on one consultations.

There is also a multi-faith prayer room - although we were not shown inside this. Looks like we are talking a hundred or more staff in total. Plus patients.

All in all this is light-years away from my time working in the Lambeth Mind office in this building in 1989, when it was barely fit for offices. Heating in those days was provided by weekly deliveries from Saunders Calor Gas in Landor Road. But we were happy (?!).

Kings have a link about their Coldharbour Works facility  King’s provides services out of Coldharbour Works building - King's College Hospital NHS Foundation Trust

It should be noted that neither the Friendship Adventure brewery/bar nor the cafe in the building are connected with Kings College Hospital - although our guide did say the bar served good beer in his opinion.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Just went on a tour of Coldharbour Works organised by LJAG and led by a finance manager from KCH.
> One startling statistic he dropped was that this was a £3.7 million project which ended up costing  £17 million.
> Anyone on the current mega waiting lists will appreciate the different way Kings treats it's capital projects.
> 
> ...


This has gone up on Twitter (one of the LJAG people obviously took photos)


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 26, 2022)

CH1 said:


> This has gone up on Twitter (one of the LJAG people obviously took photos)




What gets me is that the owners of this building must be making loads of money out of this. 

Yet that didn't stop them renting out spaces to business that aren't included in KIBA site. Friendship Brewery and the coffee bar. Neither of which have planning permission.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> What gets me is that the owners of this building must be making loads of money out of this.
> 
> Yet that didn't stop them renting out spaces to business that aren't included in KIBA site. Friendship Brewery and the coffee bar. Neither of which have planning permission.


Somebody on the trip told me Kings didn't want to buy the building - yet ended up spending a huge sum making it fit for their purpose.
It's a bit like when the Tories sold off all the tax offices to a company based in Bermuda (only on a much smaller scale)








						Inland Revenue's property sold to company in tax haven
					

The Inland Revenue yesterday admitted that it sold its entire property portfolio of 600 buildings to a company based in a tax haven.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (May 5, 2022)

I'm going to do a history piece based on this wonderful photo and welcome any observations I can add to the piece!

I'm guessing it's circa 1905?

And look how pleasant Loughborough House was before it was destroyed by a shit developer.



Puddy_Tat


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm guessing it's circa 1905?



oops - i've just seen the same picture on tweeter and posted it to the brixton photos thread before seeing this...

i'm going with 1908 at the earliest (that tram was built late 1908 / early 1909) and 1913 at the latest (LCC trams carried service numbers from 1912/13.) - I can possibly narrow it down further with a bit of research on exactly when that bit of tramway opened (or was electrified) and when there was a service to Victoria from there, which may or may not have been at the same time.

assuming you saw it on the same tweeter thread, there's more on the ownership of the dining rooms that may help with dates.

I'll get a few more thoughts to you some time soon.

and  at the absence of 'dining rooms' from today's streets


----------



## Johnlj1234 (May 6, 2022)

Pretty sure it would be earliest 1909 as I mentioned in the above twitter thread as you can see the tram tracks turning up Herne Hill Road and Robert J Harley in his book Camberwell & West Norwood Tramways states 1909 as the year the Loughborough Junction/West Norwood line started.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm going to do a history piece based on this wonderful photo and welcome any observations I can add to the piece!
> 
> I'm guessing it's circa 1905?
> 
> ...


The thing is though, Loughborough House didn't look like this immediately before the shit developer made it more shit. It's been ages since it had a pitched roof and big windows. It didn't go from the picture above, to how it looks now, in one move.


----------



## teuchter (May 6, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> The thing is though, Loughborough House didn't look like this immediately before the shit developer made it more shit. It's been ages since it had a pitched roof and big windows. It didn't go from the picture above, to how it looks now, in one move.


It didn't look exactly like that but retained many of the original features, including the pitched roof. See Google streetview from 2012:









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 7, 2022)

Johnlj1234 said:


> Pretty sure it would be earliest 1909 as I mentioned in the above twitter thread as you can see the tram tracks turning up Herne Hill Road and Robert J Harley in his book Camberwell & West Norwood Tramways states 1909 as the year the Loughborough Junction/West Norwood line started.



I've done some more digging - the line down Herne Hill Road opened May 1909, and the regular service from the Camberwell direction to Victoria ended February 1910, so most likely between those dates.

Also found a few of Mr Hunt's neighbours, including the Brixton Ramblers' Bicycle Club, who had premises in the railway arches.  They seem to have transmogrified in to a masonic lodge who now hang out in St James' and some of them occasionally go out riding penny farthings...


----------



## Johnlj1234 (May 7, 2022)

The Brixton Ramblers were formed in 1880, and the HQ was one of the Railway Arches at Loughborough Junction station. One of their riders, W Brown competed in New Zealand in 1877/1888. The Masonic Lodge was formed in late 1908


----------



## Mr paulee (May 19, 2022)

This looks great


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 17, 2022)

An air ambulance landed outside my window this afternoon.  Must have been this.   Landed in Wyck Garden











						Thameslink trains suspended as person hit by train
					

Police and ambulance crews are understood to be working around the tracks




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Aeryn (Jul 18, 2022)

Yep it was for that - unfortunately we were on the train that hit him (was about 2pm). Just awful, particularly for the poor driver (who looked absolutely stricken). 

About 8 police cars, multiple ambulances as well as the air ambulance, a fire engine and various network rail vans all turned up. We were all held on the train for about 45mins until they’d finished, then escorted out of the station.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2022)

Had my hair cut at JayJay barbers yesterday. The barber did a good job, good price.
I like to chat to the barber but these guys (three in the shop) seemed immune to my cultural world.

A friend of mine near Tulse Hill tells me Haircut Sir? has re-opened.  They were good for a chat - and they took cards, which JayJay don't. The Haircut Sir Facebook has still not been updated since January though Haircut Sir?


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 26, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Had my hair cut at JayJay barbers yesterday. The barber did a good job, good price.
> I like to chat to the barber but these guys (three in the shop) seemed immune to my cultural world.
> 
> A friend of mine near Tulse Hill tells me Haircut Sir? has re-opened.  They were good for a chat - and they took cards, which JayJay don't. The Haircut Sir Facebook has still not been updated since January though Haircut Sir?


It’s under completely new ownership. Has had a complete refit - all the 1950s interior has gone and it’s now an ugly timber-clad affair. Rather optimistically they have gone up to five chairs. I’ve been in once - a couple of Iraqi guys there who have no link to Andy, Amber and Charlie.  They did a decent enough job, but they’re charging more - £16 for a basic cut. 

They’re now calling it Brixton Barber, but are also claiming to be ‘Haircut Sir, since 1977’, which is stretching the truth a little.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> It’s under completely new ownership. Has had a complete refit - all the 1950s interior has gone and it’s now an ugly timber-clad affair. Rather optimistically they have gone up to five chairs. I’ve been in once - a couple of Iraqi guys there who have no link to Andy, Amber and Charlie.  They did a decent enough job, but they’re charging more - £16 for a basic cut.
> 
> They’re now calling it Brixton Barber, but are also claiming to be ‘Haircut Sir, since 1977’, which is stretching the truth a little.


JayJay near Loughborough Junction station advertise £13 on the front window for the basic - but they give a pensioner discount (or did to me!)


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 4, 2022)

Quite impressive 43 page book dropped through the door this afternoon.
Contains the history of the Loughborough Estate and other things.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Quite impressive 43 page book dropped through the door this afternoon.
> Contains the history of the Loughborough Estate and other things.
> View attachment 336038


Like your picture - but made me wonder how it was produced. Like is it financed by advertising - perhaps no win solicitors who do repairs cases? I guess there may be only 2,000 or so copies required so maybe not too expensive anyway.

I looked at Our Services to see if it's downloadable but I can't find it.
The EMB website is however a model of visual clarity - obviously rejigged at some point to suit both mobile phones and pc/laptop.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 5, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Like your picture - but made me wonder how it was produced. Like is it financed by advertising - perhaps no win solicitors who do repairs cases? I guess there may be only 2,000 or so copies required so maybe not too expensive anyway.
> 
> I looked at Our Services to see if it's downloadable but I can't find it.
> The EMB website is however a model of visual clarity - obviously rejigged at some point to suit both mobile phones and pc/laptop.


It doesn't say how it was financed. But I think it came from the actual LEMB board.
There's so much info in it. Estate history. Financial stuff. The lot.
You can have this copy if you want it. It really is quite good.  It's full of photos too.
Or if you'd rather I can take a photo of each page. And email them to you. 

A couple more pages. And back cover.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> It doesn't say how it was financed. But I think it came from the actual LEMB board.
> There's so much info in it. Estate history. Financial stuff. The lot.
> You can have this copy if you want it. It really is quite good.  It's full of photos too.
> Or if you'd rather I can take a photo of each page. And email them to you.


Might be better to scan if it's manageable size (12pages A4/24 pages A4)?
There is one issue which excites me though (and has caused grief on the main Brixton thread)
The chair is shown as a Dr - would that be a Ph D from doing a course - or an honorary doctorate?
There are (or were) rules about representations like this. Honorary degree - Wikipedia
In this case (unlike most) there is no web audit trail to follow - either Twitter or LinkedIn.

Maybe it would be possible to meet up at Clarkshaws. I could borrow scan and return.
Or PM.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

The latest (publicly available) Lougborough EMB return with accounts to 31 March 2020 is available from the Financial Conduct Authority. (IP27694R)  Mutuals Public Register: The Loughborough Estate Management Board Limited  - No honorifics. Of course they might upload the document you have to the FCA in due course - if it has audited accounts in it. 
(It's the accounts that interest the FCA)

To me xsunnysuex your tenants' brochure looks more like when the Queen Mother opened Courtney Laws' BNCA Caribbean old peoples centre in Railton Road - and they did a commemorative brochure. I must try and find that - those were the glory days of Railton Road!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 5, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The latest (publicly available) Lougborough EMB return with accounts to 31 March 2020 is available from the Financial Conduct Authority. (IP27694R)  Mutuals Public Register: The Loughborough Estate Management Board Limited  - No honorifics. Of course they might upload the document you have to the FCA in due course - if it has audited accounts in it.
> (It's the accounts that interest the FCA)
> 
> To me xsunnysuex your tenants' brochure looks more like when the Queen Mother opened Courtney Laws' BNCA Caribbean old peoples centre in Railton Road - and they did a commemorative brochure. I must try and find that - those were the glory days of Railton Road!


Pmd you before I saw this. 😉


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Pmd you before I saw this. 😉


I've scanned the file - but at 37MB it's too large to upload in one go. Will try putting it into "chapters" as the report itself is split into sections. There are interesting tit-bits in there.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Quite impressive 43 page book dropped through the door this afternoon.
> Contains the history of the Loughborough Estate and other things.


Second attempt:
Part 1-report up to page 5 - signed by Dr Shorinwa
Part 2 -Lambeth Council try to "terminate" the EMB
Part 3 - history of TMO, list of chairpersons - including "Rt Hon. Dr Peter Shorinwa elected chair November 2011" and the fraud case acquittal
Part 4 - EMB initiatives etc.
Part 5 - EMB improvement works

I would caution Rt Hon (a title reserved tor present and ex government ministers) that Peter seems to be suffering from grandiosity. The more notorious example of this was King Ludwig II of Bavaria - who always put out a pineapple on the sideboard if he liked you. But it didn't end well.

I think I have captured everything. A most interesting document. Let's hope it's not another example of "the longest suicide note in history".


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2022)

Today is the deadline to comment on the TfL bus review









						Central London Bus Review
					

Update 23 November 2022 We have published our consultation report and updated Equalities Impact Assessments following this consultation. We have also produced a decision summary and next steps document that outlines how, route-by-route, we intend to proceed with some of




					haveyoursay.tfl.gov.uk
				




LJAG have put their proposed comments here


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Today is the deadline to comment on the TfL bus review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta. The survey is crap. They are more interested in you re-re-registering (already had an Oyster account and a Freedom Pass account, neither of which work for the survey). No doubt there will be lots of new surveys to complete in future now I have taken the plunge.
Good job they didn't have Lieutenant Commander Bill Boaks to contend with.  Bill Boaks - Wikipedia
I reminded them of when the 345 was single decker and ran every 55 minutes - but I doubt they will listen.


----------



## vincent baptist (Aug 29, 2022)

Who gave Peter permission to put his name up on the community centre and a TV on the roof when we need repairs done


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 29, 2022)

vincent baptist said:


> Who gave Peter permission to put his name up on the community centre and a TV on the roof when we need repairs done


No. That's not cool!


----------



## vincent baptist (Aug 30, 2022)

Who gave Peter permission to put his name up on the community centre and the TV on the roof  go to lemb  webpage and see the prices he's charging  He says he's allowed to because of all the good work he has done on the estate  what good work


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2022)

vincent baptist said:


> Who gave Peter permission to put his name up on the community centre and the TV on the roof  go to lemb  webpage and see the prices he's charging  He says he's allowed to because of all the good work he has done on the estate  what good work


Megalomania. 
If you look at the 25 year celebratory report - which I posted above - you will see that the board does not have a Treasurer - rather there is a TREASURE and a VICE-TREASURE (page 1)
This organisation has been captured by a clique who are quite interested in self-aggrandisement.
The final moral degradation of dictators comes in erecting their own memorials before they are dead.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2022)

This month Clarkshaws have expanded their  opening hours to both days of the weekend, so throughout September  taproom is open on Saturday or Sunday 2-8pm.


----------



## JSR (Sep 1, 2022)

vincent baptist said:


> Who gave Peter permission to put his name up on the community centre and a TV on the roof when we need repairs done


Jeez - I didn't know who he was so I googled his name, how demoralising and stitched up that all seems ... so sorry to hear


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 3, 2022)

Not sure what I think about these popping up.  There's one at the end of Barrington Rd.  And one at Minet Rd.  Tbh I thought from a distance someone had just dumped bits of wood there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Not sure what I think about these popping up.  There's one at the end of Barrington Rd.  And one at Minet Rd.  Tbh I thought from a distance someone had just dumped bits of wood there.
> 
> View attachment 345687


They have


----------



## scmwalsh (Oct 19, 2022)

How new is Jalisco and is it any good? Spotted it while driving past today and don’t recall seeing it. Only ever go to Platform at LJ but may give it a try. Assume it is Mexican?


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Oct 20, 2022)

Opened last Friday, the family are Venezuelan and have had a place in Brixton market for the last 8 years. Haven't visited yet but will soon.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 20, 2022)

Jalisco in the market is consistently good


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2022)

its coming! new dj venue in lough. old medusa site


			https://ra.co/news/78019


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2022)

ska invita said:


> its coming! new dj venue in lough. old medusa site
> 
> 
> https://ra.co/news/78019


41 years on from this and we're still there, apparently


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Anyone know if Network Rail have turned off the train information service to piss people off? Your UK Train Journey Planner - National Rail Enquiries
Or is LJ station closed or open but no service?
Both Saturday's and today's strikes were been called off.
Maybe a new wheeze whereby the staff have all phoned in sick?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 7, 2022)

I use Thameslink app. This is what's showing for the route I usually take.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> I use Thameslink app. This is what's showing for the route I usually take.View attachment 350566


Thanks - looks like it's closed. I was going to ASDA (Old Kent Road via Elephant) to check out some shoes.
I'll go to Clapham Junction via the 35/345 instead.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know if Network Rail have turned off the train information service to piss people off? Your UK Train Journey Planner - National Rail Enquiries
> Or is LJ station closed or open but no service?
> Both Saturday's and today's strikes were been called off.
> Maybe a new wheeze whereby the staff have all phoned in sick?



I was trying to get back from Farringdon  station on Sunday. LJ. wasn't on the notice boards. Asked member of staff. She looks through her computer and wasn't sure. Couldn't find a train stopping there. But couldn't see why

I took underground to Brixton instead.

So reckon it was closed due to lack of staff. Be nice if they made staff aware of this so they could inform people.

I've had series of things like this recently. One was booked BT Outreach. Didn't turn up. Waited five hours and took time off work. Told to rebook. I had the temerity to ask why booking wasn't kept. Told after a while this was due to recent strikes, backlog of work and engineers can't cover it

Which isn't the point. All they had to do was tell me they couldn't make appointment and that would have been fine. I could have gone to work. 

Same thing with Lambeth complained to my Cllrs about Lambeth contractors missing appointment (again). This time made a fuss as it's not the first time. And previous missed appointment and complaining was met with resentment. Must say complaining to Cllr works officers/ contactor been all over me contacting me about my claim for compensation. What I really want is for them to organise the work so they don't miss appointments.

I've a reputation with Lambeth for being in the awkward squad.

What I do feel with recent experiences is that If you don't kick up a fuss the way business works is that they will shaft you whilst taking your money.

Things should not work like this. And despite what Council think it's not something I enjoy doing. This kind of way of going about things is in public and private sectors.


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2022)

Loughborough Junction pics















						In photos: Loughborough Junction railway station (and the incoming Higgs Yard development)
					

Serving around a million passenger journeys every year, Loughborough Junction is a station that sometimes struggles to keep up with demand, with overcrowded platforms at peak hours. Things are unli…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2022)

I had a couple of questions about deliveries - esp since the GPO seem to have consigned both my subscribed copy of Private Eye and its first class replacement into the dustbin of history.

My neighbour (but one) came round yesterday searching for a signed parcel - which she hadn't received - thinking it had been left with me for some reason. On the other hand I have had the opposite experience myself - the courier firm Hermes - which is now re-badging itself as Evri - left an item for me with a neighbour, but they did also put a card through my letterbox so I could collect the item.

I'm wondering about the Royal Mail and Evri and Whistle. Has Royal Mail now lost the Whistle contract?
Yesterday I got a email from Hermes (Evri) telling me they were delivering "my package" between 7pm and 9pm [this is a Saturday]. I knew what it was - a book from Blackwell's about Donald Trump and the Fascist Alt-Right.
I took a chance that Hermes (Evri) would be able to find my letterbox, and sure enough on returning from my concert of Brahms German Requiem in St Peter's Streatham, there was the Trump Pedagogies of Hate book on my doormat (inside the door). Not only that Hermes/Evri had emailed me to tell me they had put my package through the letterbox.

A couple of weeks back the opposite to this happened. I had a jiffy-packed book via Royal Mail and the postman had decided not to put it through the letter box - I had to go to Wynne Road to collect it. Even though it was not a signed for item.

So my question is this - are the GPO losing their grip?
It's the second time in about 4 years they have fucked up on Private Eye.
And if Hermes/Evri can deliver on Saturday night and do all this emailing, how can they afford it?
Are their couriers on piece-work?

I would be gratified if Hermes/Evri were able to guarantee my Private Eye in a timely fashion - because Royal Mail can't. Or maybe it's the printers? Maybe the cover will still be relevant, but why am I still waiting 10 days after publication? Its getting like a bad day on Thameslink when the service overtake one another BACKWARDS. Over to Mr Smug-faced Hislop - AND Simon Thompson Chief Executive of Royal Mail (*£596,000 p.a.*)


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 14, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I had a couple of questions about deliveries - esp since the GPO seem to have consigned both my subscribed copy of Private Eye and its first class replacement into the dustbin of history.
> 
> My neighbour (but one) came round yesterday searching for a signed parcel - which she hadn't received - thinking it had been left with me for some reason. On the other hand I have had the opposite experience myself - the courier firm Hermes - which is now re-badging itself as Evri - left an item for me with a neighbour, but they did also put a card through my letterbox so I could collect the item.
> 
> ...


The GPO lost its grip in 1969 when it was abolished.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 14, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> The GPO lost its grip in 1969 when it was abolished.


The white heat of technological revolution.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 14, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The white heat of technological revolution.


That was 1963.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 14, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> That was 1963.


That was the speech - presumably left to Postmaster General John (Reggie Perrin) Stonehouse to implement as regard posts and telecoms 6 years later.
"I didn't get where I am today by being a Labour Party apparatchik - but I did stage my own disappearance in Miami in 1974 - and end up in Wormwood Scrubs."


----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2022)

Interesting view of Coldharbour Lane - the shops now Control Tower and the black barbershop and many others now reverted to residential in the mansions.
Described as "Roadworks in Coldharbour Lane c 1968" from the PR department!


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

Here's how much the new tower sticks out (until it's inevitably joined by lots more) - this view looking east from Brixton.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2022)

Got email today saying the 45 bus route won't be cut. Good news



> results were published today. Out of 22 routes proposed for closure only 4 are actually being closed.
> 
> Great news re the 45: it has been saved. Over 341 people submitted comments.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2022)

Post in thread 'TfL "cull of buses" consultation' TfL "cull of buses" consultation

teuchter posted up full TFL consultation reports here. Worth a look.

Seems that TFL took notice. Or perhaps have used the consultation replies as way of telling government it can't make large cuts


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2022)

*November 2022
at Lambeth council Borough Plan workshop
Brixton Windmill, 6pm to 8pm. Click here for Eventbrite*

This month *LJ Neighbourhood Forum will take part in Lambeth council's Borough Plan workshop for neighbourhood forums taking place at the Brixton Windmill from 6pm to 8pm. * Please book your place using the link to the Eventbrite website above.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 29, 2022)

I will go this.


----------



## GuyBoi (Dec 7, 2022)

There is a meeting today to discuss the development of Hardess Yard.






						Hardess Yard
					






					hardessyard.co.uk
				




This development was previously rejected for various reasons, and how now been altered and is being pushed through again.

Would be a big change to the area: https://hardessyard.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2022/12/Site-plan.png

It would be good to get thoughts on this from people who live and work locally. The meeting is today 4-8pm Unit 1 Hardess Yard SE240HN

There is also a feedback form on the Hardess Yard website if you're unable to attend.


----------



## JSR (Dec 7, 2022)

I went to the Hardess Yard consult.  Some of the things I was told are


It is going to be 300 homes for single people which are rental only -  studios with some communal areas and workspace areas aimed at the 25 - 35 yr olds
The building runs along the entire stretch parallel to Wanless Rd and is 14 storeys high with a terrace at 12 storeys for all the inhabitants to use, looking South
The access route being made much of, between Hinton and Herne Hill Roads includes walking through a tunnel like area underneath some of the building
There is zero parking, so anyone with a car will have to park on a neighbouring street and should be able to get a parking permit
the building will not affect anyone's light or privacy
it shouldn't cast a shadow over all the properties below
the people on the roof terrace or in the studios will be so far away that they won't be able to see into any homes of gardens

......  errr, the sun goes down right behind this building which is like a 14 storey wall.....


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2022)

JSR said:


> I went to the Hardess Yard consult.  Some of the things I was told are
> 
> 
> It is going to be 300 homes for single people which are rental only -  studios with some communal areas and workspace areas aimed at the 25 - 35 yr olds
> ...



there is a thread for this site


Post in thread '29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.' 29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2022)

GuyBoi said:


> There is a meeting today to discuss the development of Hardess Yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thread on this site here

Post in thread '29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.' 29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 7, 2022)

JSR said:


> I went to the Hardess Yard consult.  Some of the things I was told are
> 
> 
> It is going to be 300 homes for single people which are rental only -  studios with some communal areas and workspace areas aimed at the 25 - 35 yr olds
> ...



I think its unlikely planners will allow residents to get parking permits. It is normally written into planning agreements that car free developments dont get permits.


----------



## JSR (Dec 7, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> there is a thread for this site
> 
> 
> Post in thread '29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.' 29 and 20 storey tower blocks proposed for Hardess Street /Wellfit St, Loughborough Junction.


will do , thanks


----------



## CH1 (Dec 12, 2022)

The road looks a bit of a mess north side of CHL at the Shakespeare Road junction. Masses of water flowing and 2 mini sink hole size holes in the tarmac. Hope they don't need to turn the domestic water off...


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> The road looks a bit of a mess north side of CHL at the Shakespeare Road junction. Masses of water flowing and 2 mini sink hole size holes in the tarmac. Hope they don't need to turn the domestic water off...


been going on since at least 6PM so supply probably safe.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2022)

Romance fraudsters came from Loughborough Junction



			https://www.surrey.police.uk/news/surrey/news/2022/12/pair-jailed-for-the-ultimate-manipulation-following-elaborate-romance-fraud-scheme/?fbclid=IwAR378vkmeF8niVEGLBYxKa10Z0bkZIuikqiok92T2dQ3SjEThXq8WR_iZ5k
		


Diji almost exclusively targeted gay men for his fraud, though there were some examples of victims who believed they were speaking to a woman. Many of the victims were also older or suffered with poor health.
from Romance fraudster jailed after scamming 80 people out of £400K

Edited: to add final source


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Romance fraudsters came from Loughborough Junction
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Reminds me I read this a while back.









						‘It felt like losing a husband’: the fraudsters breaking hearts – and emptying bank accounts
					

Romance scams robbed Britons of nearly £100m last year. Thanks to online dating and the pandemic, these cruel crimes are more sophisticated and prevalent than ever




					www.theguardian.com
				




To my mind the sentences they got do not reflect what they have done to vulnerable people.

The kind of people who do this are garbage.

Preying on the emotionally vulnerable and those who are seeking some genuine relationship.

It is a form of abuse to take advantage of people who are emotionally needy.

I think the term Romance fraudsters is to benign. Its emotional abuse. With long term financial and psychological affects for those who are the victims.


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Romance fraudsters came from Loughborough Junction
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Predatory scum


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2022)

Talking of people who wind me up.

Boxing day my doorbell rings. Was this something my partner ordered to be delivered?

No it was the God Botherers.

I was about to give him a piece of my mind when I say his little son look up at me and try to give me a leaflet. So thought better of it. 

I get quite a few doorbell rings from people who think I should be saved.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 31, 2022)

I don't think I've ever had my door knocked in London by proselytizers. Used to happen all the time growing up


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 5, 2023)

Just moved into the area and that Sem's Cafe seems a right gem.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

i remember going into a little back street caf some years ago and it was very small and had at least one caged bird in it, maybe more (my memory fades)...possibly portugese run? any ideas? is it still there?
kind of ramshackle inside


----------



## prunus (Jan 5, 2023)

ska invita said:


> i remember going into a little back street caf some years ago and it was very small and had at least one caged bird in it, maybe more (my memory fades)...possibly portugese run? any ideas? is it still there?
> kind of ramshackle inside



That sounds like SEM.  The birds have gone now, sadly, but the cafe itself is still excellent.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 5, 2023)

Not Barneys? Sem is not what I'd call "very small".


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2023)

teuchter said:


> Not Barneys? Sem is not what I'd call "very small".


my memory might be wrong on that
it was back street not on the junction


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2023)

This is SEM. I must go again soon.




















						Lunch at the Sem Cafe, Padfield Rd near Loughborough Junction
					

Tucked away around the back of Loughborough Junction is the Sem Cafe, a traditional greasy spoon with Turkish-Cypriot roots that remains popular with cab drivers and local workers.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 5, 2023)

I used to love a greasy spoon fry up but now struggle with paying for low quality meat. I know there are exceptions but too often it's cheap sausages, bacon etc which is a bit grim for all the obvious reasons.


----------



## bimble (Jan 5, 2023)

pbsmooth said:


> I used to love a greasy spoon fry up but now struggle with paying for low quality meat. I know there are exceptions but too often it's cheap sausages, bacon etc which is a bit grim for all the obvious reasons.


Just have egg chips and beans then, with a mug of sugary tea.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 5, 2023)

If I'm there I'd order it all anyway just puts me off going tbh. Just need to find decent ones.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 5, 2023)

pbsmooth said:


> If I'm there I'd order it all anyway just puts me off going tbh. Just need to find decent ones.


halloumi is a nice salty substitute for bacon, and theres always mushrooms


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jan 6, 2023)

Sems has Cypriot / med breakfast too so you can skip the meat and still eat well.  It’s a real good place.


----------



## twistedAM (Wednesday at 12:57 PM)

editor said:


> This is SEM. I must go again soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's now got booth seating which is even better; I guess they brought that in during Covid regs.


----------

